# Daily Guide Updates



## PSU_Sudzi

Anyone not have their guide data update yesterday or today? It seems like at least a couple of times a month since the Rovi switch this happens.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Anyone not have their guide data update yesterday or today? It seems like at least a couple of times a month since the Rovi switch this happens.


Nope. Still ends 2/7. It's Friday: party day. Check on Monday. 

Still 2/7.


----------



## Worf

Funny. I usually blame Microsoft when this happens on my Media Center - it's usually Microsoft's fault when guide data starts running out. Now I find out it's because their upstream provider (guess who?) is the cause of the short data.


----------



## HerronScott

Yesterday's afternoon update took us up to February 10th so we didn't have to wait until Monday this time (it also fixed a number of issues with multiple SeriesId's for several shows).

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy

HerronScott said:


> Yesterday's afternoon update took us up to February 10th so we didn't have to wait until Monday this time *(it also fixed a number of issues with multiple SeriesId's for several shows)*.
> Scott


Yay!


----------



## humbb

HerronScott said:


> Yesterday's afternoon update took us up to February 10th so we didn't have to wait until Monday this time (it also fixed a number of issues with multiple SeriesId's for several shows).
> 
> Scott


Not me. Forced a connection this morning (Sunday) and I'm still stuck at 3pm PT, Feb 7.


----------



## HerronScott

humbb said:


> Not me. Forced a connection this morning (Sunday) and I'm still stuck at 3pm PT, Feb 7.


Odd as we're out to February 11th now after the automatic connection this morning at 11:30am.

Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like someone needs to reboot the guide data server running Windows NT in the broom closet again.


----------



## sharkster

I've been having the usual daily connection but my guide data only goes out 10 days. Not shocked. Hopefully, as they have the other numerous times lately, it will catch up at some point soon.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I've been having the usual daily connection but my guide data only goes out 10 days. Not shocked. Hopefully, as they have the other numerous times lately, it will catch up at some point soon.


I saw that this morning. Now for a slight twist, I plugged in my Premiere and its guide now goes to 3/2. Both Roamio boxes seem stuck at 2/28. Maybe it's a Leap Year bug.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I saw that this morning. Now for a slight twist, I plugged in my Premiere and its guide now goes to 3/2. Both Roamio boxes seem stuck at 2/28. Maybe it's a Leap Year bug.


Hey Joe! (Oh, I loved that song...you might not be as old as I) hehe - anyway, I just checked my Premiere and it's also up thru 2/28. It connects again tomorrow morning at 4-something.

My Bolt, which is through 2/27, is scheduled to connect today still at 1pm. No high hopes. I stopped getting paranoid about this, as I'm sure you have also, by this point because it always gets there - sooner or later.


----------



## series5orpremier

I think it's again the disconnect between OTA guide data and cable guide data that we saw a few weeks ago on a weekend. I no longer have hope that the cable data will be updated today so that will make 4 days between updates IF it comes in tomorrow. The OTA guide data skipped a day a couple of days ago but it's now more or less up to date.

The funny thing is the cable guide data is more up to date in the TiVo App but when I try to schedule programs on the App that don't match my boxes' guide data it says Error - unable to connect to box - try again later.


----------



## JoeKustra

Monday is a holiday. We may need to wait an extra day this time.


----------



## velouria28

I guess that explains why the HBO data hasn't been fixed for tonight. The premiere of Crashing runs for an extra five minutes and then John Oliver starts five minutes late.

If I wasn't constantly checking Screener's listings against what my box says I'd be getting missed/cut off recordings. Tivo's incompetence continues.

edit: And just like series5orpremier says a few posts up it's correct on Tivo Online, but even though I just forced an update it's not correcting itself on my box.


----------



## sharkster

velouria28 said:


> *I guess that explains why the HBO data hasn't been fixed for tonight. The premiere of Crashing runs for an extra five minutes and then John Oliver starts five minutes late.*
> 
> If I wasn't constantly checking Screener's listings against what my box says I'd be getting missed/cut off recordings. Tivo's incompetence continues.
> 
> edit: And just like series5orpremier says a few posts up it's correct on Tivo Online, but even though I just forced an update it's not correcting itself on my box.


Thanks for that info. I'm recording both and I had no idea. Of course, my guide doesn't reflect that either so I made some adjustments.

This sure is frustrating. Now, both of the Tivos I'm currently using only have 8 days of guide data and both of them have already connected for today. *sigh*

Usually, when a good company goes bad I tend to cut out and move on but I'm just not in a position to do that with Tivo. That's what is so frustrating about it. I'm very loyal to companies that sell good products and provide good customer service. The one adjustment that I HAVE made is to stop recommending them.


----------



## JoeKustra

Last Week Tonight 2/19/17

Thought it might help.


----------



## series5orpremier

sharkster said:


> Now, both of the Tivos I'm currently using only have 8 days of guide data and both of them have already connected for today. *sigh*


You can manually connect one or both at any time (Settings --> Network --> Connect to the TiVo Service now) but that won't help you unless the guide update becomes available on TiVo's servers before you connect.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> You can manually connect one or both at any time but that wont help unless the guide update becomes available on TiVos servers before you connect.


I learned a while back to not even bother with that when they have successfully connected, but the guide info is still not updated. It never updates. Liek you said - the guide update needs to be there and, once again, it is not. Boneheads.


----------



## sharkster

I got an email today asking me to complete a survey about how the service was when I contacted Tivo TODAY.

Uh, what? I haven't contacted them in ages, at least since things went south last year with all this Rovi stuff and moving support out of the country to folks who haven't been able to be helpful.

I did manage to leave some feedback.  I was honest.


----------



## osu1991

I had to be announced on History today for a couple hours. Had HGTV on this morning and the programming and guide didn't match at all from 8am to noon, when I left the house. Of course FS1 didn't get updated with the NASCAR race change from last night either.


----------



## Bierboy

JoeKustra said:


> Monday is a holiday. We may need to wait an extra day this time.


Not for everyone....


----------



## Mikeguy

Simply FYI: my Roamio updated at 3 or 4 a.m. today and has Guide data to March 2. Apparently, whatever is happening vis-à-vis delayed Guide data is very idiosyncratic.

edit: I just checked my Series 2 box and, even though it updated overnight at around the same time as my Roamio, it has Guide data to March 4. I guess the Series 2 data is smaller than the Roamio data, and so more can be sent at a time over the download connection.


----------



## series5orpremier

No, I'll bet it's because your guide data is OTA. My OTA guide data is fine too. This only affects cable guide data.


----------



## Mikeguy

Ah. But interesting regardless that the Series 2 has 2 days more Guide data than the Roamio, which updated 20 minutes later.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like it just came through.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like it just came through.


Not for me. I force a connection about 15 minutes ago and guide data still only goes out till noon on 2/28.


----------



## series5orpremier

I took a shot at a manual connection last night a half hour before PSU posted. After I saw the post I checked if I had it and I did.


----------



## davidscarter

Mine finally updated yesterday evening when I forced a connection. Took nearly an hour to complete and then even longer for the to-do list to update. (Not surprising as there was four days of data to load instead of one.)


----------



## morac

I forced a manual connection around 12:30 am and the box made another connection overnight on it's own and guide data still only goes to 2/28.

I just forced another connection and the download phase took less than a second and the loading phase jumped to 99% within a few seconds. 

Basically my box is still not downloading guide data.

I checked my Premiere which is set up for OTA and it has guide data out till 3/3. My Roamio has data to 2/28.


----------



## JoeKustra

Premiere now 3/4 yet Roamio still 2/28.


----------



## series5orpremier

Maybe it's dependent on which cable company you have that some won't get updated until today. I'm on Charter.

And as usual it's not completely there. I'm still missing four days of data for a lot of the Cinemax channels.


----------



## morac

series5orpremier said:


> Maybe it's dependent on which cable company you have that some won't get updated until today. I'm on Charter.


I'm using Comcast. What I don't understand is the updated data is there on the TiVo Online web site. It's just not downloading.

What time of day does TiVo usually make new data available?


----------



## series5orpremier

Usually in the afternoon... sometimes earlier afternoon, sometimes later.
Yesterday's update for some was an extremely late one.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I'm using Comcast. What I don't understand is the updated data is there on the TiVo Online web site. It's just not downloading.
> 
> What time of day does TiVo usually make new data available?


I've heard many speculate on the data availability. Only constant has been no downloads scheduled from 6pm to 2am. Indexing is done after a download, but with Rovi, indexing can happen at other times.

If the servers are in CA, and some human intervention is needed, I would put it around noon Eastern. That's just a guess. Also, why the Premiere? If anything, I would figure it would be last in line.


----------



## BobCamp1

I just think that Tivo now only has 7 days of guide data. Any data past that is either not there or inaccurate anyway. If it is there and accurate, that is a bonus but should not be expected.

I don't care how things USED to be, this is the new normal and you can either accept it or sell your Tivos.


----------



## morac

BobCamp1 said:


> I just think that Tivo now only has 7 days of guide data. Any data past that is either not there or inaccurate anyway. If it is there and accurate, that is a bonus but should not be expected.


The problem here is that the guide data isn't updating at all currently, so any updates to current guide data isn't updating. That includes updates to data for the current day.


----------



## morac

So I decided to be preemptive and reach out to TiVo Support since so people are getting new data and some aren't. The response I got was:



> We are currently aware of an issue effecting several customers in this manner. We are currently gathering information to send to our software engineers.


The person then took some information about my cable provider, zip code and how far out my guide data goes. Hopefully this can be fixed soon.


----------



## BobCamp1

morac said:


> The problem here is that the guide data isn't updating at all currently, so any updates to current guide data isn't updating. That includes updates to data for the current day.


I know what you're saying (I think), and you're saying that there's been no update at all for a few days. But that's been happening pretty frequently since late August. I've never gotten the warning I'm running out, as it always seems to get a big update when I have just 6 or 7 days left.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine just updated...good through 6:30pm 3/5. So five days of new data.

That's the longest stretch without data I think I've ever seen...I don't remember it ever being more than three days before.


----------



## morac

My Roamio still isn't getting new data. Connections start off normal, then sit at Configuring for about 30 seconds before proceeding and then skipping the download phase entirely and then completing without any loading.

What's odd about my current data is that it only goes to 1 PM on the 28th instead of the normal 7 pm.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my pxl updated at 8am this morning.

that's really strange, i would call tech support, ask for a supervisor, and troubleshoot over the phone.


----------



## cannonz

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like someone needs to reboot the guide data server running Windows NT in the broom closet again.


 Hillary had to get a job somewhere.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I have no data after March 1


----------



## sharkster

I just punched through another one, just for fun, and it didn't update the guide data (again). It did move the 'next connection' up another couple of hours, though, for later this afternoon. Weird!


----------



## chrishicks

I've been trying for a while to get new data as well. I see the same extended pause/hang on "configuring" as others have mentioned in the Rovi Issues topic and while trying to force yet another call I ended up losing all my program icons again. Oh how I love Tivo these days.


----------



## cannonz

sharkster said:


> I just punched through another one, just for fun, and it didn't update the guide data (again). It did move the 'next connection' up another couple of hours, though, for later this afternoon. Weird!


 Is this on a 652, mine was acting weird for a couple of weeks before the K update.


----------



## sharkster

cannonz said:


> Is this on a 652, mine was acting weird for a couple of weeks before the K update.


Please pardon my ignorance, but I don't know what a 652 is. I don't see that number in my SN for either one. I am currently running a Bolt and one of my Premieres.

I just checked my bdrm Tivo (the Premiere) and see that it has guide data up to March 5, so I guess that's progress. Here's to hoping that the one scheduled this afternoon on my Bolt does the same.

Another anomaly I'm seeing is that, one day last week, my Premiere had a software update that took the 'USC' out of the version number, replacing it with number we've been used to seeing (I think it's 2.1-something or other). My Bolt still has the USC in the middle of the version number, however.

Hope any of that helps and/or makes sense.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but I don't know what a 652 is. I don't see that number in my SN for either one. I am currently running a Bolt and one of my Premieres.


*TiVo HD*
*Model number:* TCD 652 160
*Current software: *11.0n.K1
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
There is a glossary at the end of all model numbers from series 3 up.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I just checked my bdrm Tivo (the Premiere) and see that it has guide data up to March 5, so I guess that's progress. Here's to hoping that the one scheduled this afternoon on my Bolt does the same.


My Premiere is also good until 3/5. I can't figure that one out either.


----------



## sharkster

Thanks, Joe.  I figured it was about the model, which is why I checked both of mine. I skipped from Series 2 to Series 4 (Premieres), to the Bolt. Wish I had another Bolt but it seemed way too frivolous to replace the Premiere in my bdrm, since it works perfectly well. Well, so does my other Premiere, but I couldn't resist the Bolt that day.


----------



## morac

Still not downloading new data on my Roamio. Only have data till 1 pm 2/28 and forcing a connection isn't downloading anything.


----------



## oscarfish

All three of my Tivos were constipated up until today. After today's update, the Roamio, like others have reported, now has guide data out to 3/5 or so.

The two Series 2s are still stuck with guide data that runs out on Tue 2/28 at 4pm. They have both connected to the servers today and one of the Series 2s I've been testing with has connected multiple times.

Assuming that Tivo is aware of this and it looks like they are working on it, I'll be patient.


----------



## morac

I wonder why some people's Roamios are updating and others are not?

I'm assuming I'm not the only person who's Roamio still only has data to 2/28?

Did anyone have to reboot to get data? Also what time does/did people's data go out to on 2/28? The farthest I can go out to is about 1:30 pm.


----------



## chrishicks

morac said:


> I wonder why some people's Roamios are updating and others are not?
> 
> I'm assuming I'm not the only person who's Roamio still only has data to 2/28?
> 
> Did anyone have to reboot to get data? Also what time does/did people's data go out to on 2/28? The farthest I can go out to is about 1:30 pm.


I did a reboot not too long ago to get back all my images and I'm still not getting any updates. I've forced a few connections since rebooting and I still get stuck on "configuring" and then it flies through to the end afterwards. My guide depending runs to 2/28 around 6:00pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I wonder why some people's Roamios are updating and others are not?
> I'm assuming I'm not the only person who's Roamio still only has data to 2/28?
> Did anyone have to reboot to get data? Also what time does/did people's data go out to on 2/28? The farthest I can go out to is about 1:30 pm.


I have two basic Roamio units. I have both stuck at 2/28. Both have done restarts/power cycles. One has just done forced connections. One has done a Guided Setup to change its zipcode. Still stuck at 2/28. Next update scheduled for 3am. If it's bad when I wake up I may put the cable card in my Premiere. (ok, not really).


----------



## sharkster

Crap! Well, my Bolt did a service connection, just before 4pm and still program info only to 2/27. But it is scheduled to go again at 2am. *sigh*


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> I wonder why some people's Roamios are updating and others are not?
> 
> I'm assuming I'm not the only person who's Roamio still only has data to 2/28?


Our Roamio thinks that it only has guide data to 2/27 although I was showing a show on 2/28 in the ToDo list. Our S3's show 3/2. This is on Comcast although not sure that has any bearing.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> Our Roamio thinks that it only has guide data to 2/27 although I was showing a show on 2/28 in the ToDo list. Our S3's show 3/2. This is on Comcast although not sure that has any bearing. Scott





sharkster said:


> Crap! Well, my Bolt did a service connection, just before 4pm and still program info only to 2/27. But it is scheduled to go again at 2am. *sigh*


We should start a club. System Info says 2/27, guide says 2/28. Next update 3am. Just another day in Roviland.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

It looks like some of this guide data is garbage too after it connected last night. Looking at Fox News tonight, it shows the Kelly File at 9 PM and she's been gone at least a month or so now.

I've also noted odd dates and numbers inserted into show listings, like Access Hollywood tonight has "5336" next to the season and episode number.


----------



## morac

So TiVo support's Twitter team messaged me that they don't have an ETA on fixing the update problem, but they are trying to get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Steve Simmons

morac said:


> I wonder why some people's Roamios are updating and others are not?
> 
> I'm assuming I'm not the only person who's Roamio still only has data to 2/28?
> 
> Did anyone have to reboot to get data? Also what time does/did people's data go out to on 2/28? The farthest I can go out to is about 1:30 pm.


It has been exactly the same with my Roamio as you have described but at the moment it is not whipping through the Loading info phase so I think it is finally updating.

EDIT: I'm on Charter if it matters.


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> I wonder why some people's Roamios are updating and others are not?


(My operating theory is that TiVo has an ownership stake in TCF and does this purposely, to drive page views and comments in the TCF threads, all to increase ad revenue.

First it was the showcases, then ads on pause, and now TCF eyeballs . . . .  )


----------



## morac

So on a whim I decided to force another connection. It made it past the configuring step pretty quickly and the download step took about 5 seconds. It's now on the loading step, which is moving very slowly so it looks like it may have finally downloaded new guide data.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> So on a whim I decided to force another connection. It made it past the configuring step pretty quickly and the download step took about 5 seconds. It's now on the loading step, which is moving very slowly so it looks like it may have finally downloaded new guide data.


Same here and it's now showing guide data out to March 4th.

Scott


----------



## series5orpremier

Mikeguy said:


> (My operating theory is that TiVo has an ownership stake in TCF and does this purposely, to drive page views and comments in the TCF threads, all to increase ad revenue.
> 
> First it was the showcases, then ads on pause, and now TCF eyeballs . . . .  )


My thought was the whole situation is RoVi colluding with the cable companies to coerce their retail customers into abandoning their boxes in favor of cable DVRs for which they'll provide regular daily updates. I believe a Justice Department investigation is warranted.


----------



## markjrenna

It's showing data to 3/4 but check the channels you record as I see old data and programs that are no longer on.


----------



## HerronScott

markjrenna said:


> It's showing data to 3/4 but check the channels you record as I see old data and programs that are no longer on.


Any examples?

Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

The Kelly File on Fox News is one.


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> Any examples?
> 
> Scott


While I don't know if it was bad timing or just cosmic rays, but when I checked my guide this morning it looked like it didn't have an update. Then I went to System Info and it said I had an update. I went back to the guide and everything was updated. Same for my To Do List. I wonder where they found the old data since MSNBC had "With All Due Respect", but that was cancelled a few months ago. But everything is happy now.

Let me add: If you check next week on tvguide.com you can see the same old content as the guide on TiVo. Usually it's Friday when things update. Last week Friday failed, so we all saw what has been "Rovi normal" for a while.


----------



## sharkster

Well, my Bolt updated overnight to get the guide date TO 3/4 (which actually means through 3/3), which means there is actually 10 days of guide data. I guess that's progress - well, the new Tivo brand of progress anyway.


----------



## SallyC

PSU_Sudzi said:


> The Kelly File on Fox News is one.


Yes, that's what I'm getting too. Tucker Carlson is supposed to be on at 9 pm est but suddenly this now shows the now defunct Kelly File. Tucker is on at his old time of 7 pm, but what records is another show, the First 100 days. So if you really want Tucker now, you have to create a One Pass for the Kelly File.

It used to be fine, but now it's broken.


----------



## headless chicken

Shadowhunters on FREEFORM recorded the same episode twice yesterday, 2/20 but without (1) any episode information (only generic series info provided) and (2) without Skipmode.

Looks like next week's new episode is also set to repeat this gaffe due to lack of guide data from Rovi.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

SallyC said:


> Yes, that's what I'm getting too. Tucker Carlson is supposed to be on at 9 pm est but suddenly this now shows the now defunct Kelly File. Tucker is on at his old time of 7 pm, but what records is another show, the First 100 days. So if you really want Tucker now, you have to create a One Pass for the Kelly File.
> 
> It used to be fine, but now it's broken.


Big fan of Tucker but I usually watch it live, it's a pain for anyone with a One Pass. One of these TiVo will get it all together I hope!


----------



## JoeKustra

headless chicken said:


> Shadowhunters on FREEFORM recorded the same episode twice yesterday, 2/20 but without (1) any episode information (only generic series info provided) and (2) without Skipmode.
> 
> Looks like next week's new episode is also set to repeat this gaffe due to lack of guide data from Rovi.


I noticed that last night's generic description of The Late Show was missing SM. It must be that any program missing an episode number and/or date is not considered "real" and never gets SM applied.


----------



## blacknoi

Grrrr, I missed Love and Hip Hop on VH1 last night as the guide data said it originally aired 2/3/14 (with the wrong season [4] and episode number too). That was "part 1" of the reunion. Keep in mind this is season 7 we are on.

Part 2 of the reunion next Monday will also not auto-record with my onepass as it thinks its again the wrong season (but this time, season 6) and therefore thinks it previously aired. Ironically the description is right in that its the reunion part 2. So I already set up a manual record. Ironically the rest of this season of L&HH recorded correctly with the onepass. Its just the last 2 episodes of the season that are screwed up. But this is the first time this ever happened, so its definitely Rovi data related.

C'mon Tivo, really???


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I noticed that last night's generic description of The Late Show was missing SM. It must be that any program missing an episode number and/or date is not considered "real" and never gets SM applied.


These guide data problems have been bad for the occasional viewer of the late night shows. I tend to go through every now and then (yeah, I have a lot of time on my hands) and I'll pick out episodes to record that have guests in which I'm interested. Lately, the late shows on all three networks just have 'no information available' on the description. Sure, I could start a Pass on all of them, but I don't want to (shouldn't have to, really).


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> These guide data problems have been bad for the occasional viewer of the late night shows. I tend to go through every now and then (yeah, I have a lot of time on my hands) and I'll pick out episodes to record that have guests in which I'm interested. Lately, the late shows on all three networks just have 'no information available' on the description. Sure, I could start a Pass on all of them, but I don't want to (shouldn't have to, really).


I may need to revise my post. I just noticed that last night's Beyond on FreeForm has a generic description but it did have SM. Like I said, guest lists usually appear on Friday for the following week. Sometimes they only go until Thursday for The Late Show since it's taped on Thursday for Friday's airing.

On the other hand, that generic description for Beyond was the first time it was used, so maybe TiVo got faked out.


----------



## Roveer

OK, so I engaged Tivo Support in a chat (I am having the Tucker Carlson / Kelly File problem on FNC on Verizon FIOS. My guide data is to March 5th. I did several connections last night and nothing changed.

Here's what support has to say:

There are a couple of things we can do for troubleshooting here. Let's start by going to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart TiVo box/Reset to Defaults > Clear Program Guide and Todo list. That will clear out the old data, and allow the guide to populate correctly.

After that, we can force the Tivo to reload the information by doing two connections, 
power cycle (by unplugging the Tivo from power for 20 seconds, then plugging it back in), and then forcing a third connection. It can take up to 24 hours for the guide to correctly populate again.

I asked if it would effect my one pass's: Their response: it only clears the guide data, and doesn't touch recordings or Onepasses

I'm going to give it a try. I actually think the data provider has screwed up the schedule for FNC. It worked fine on Friday night, and on Monday all screwed up. I'll give this a try and then go back to them if it doesn't fix the problem.

Roveer


----------



## JoeKustra

Roveer said:


> OK, so I engaged Tivo Support in a chat (I am having the Tucker Carlson / Kelly File problem on FNC on Verizon FIOS. My guide data is to March 5th. I did several connections last night and nothing changed.
> Roveer


I don't have FiOS or anything big as a provider. I also show your problem. Since tvguide.com is bad, you have a problem. I hate to say it, but Screener is correct.


----------



## Roveer

JoeKustra said:


> I don't have FiOS or anything big as a provider. I also show your problem. Since tvguide.com is bad, you have a problem. I hate to say it, but Screener is correct.


Ok, your talking a bit in Riddles. I just looked at TV guide and it's incorrect. That means I don't have a problem. THEY HAVE A PROBLEM.

You say "screener is correct". What exactly is Screener?

So based on the fact that the guide data seems screwed up I'm not going to do anything to my Tivo. But how the heck to get the data providers to fix the data? Whoofaa...


----------



## JoeKustra

Roveer said:


> Ok, your talking a bit in Riddles. I just looked at TV guide and it's incorrect. That means I don't have a problem. THEY HAVE A PROBLEM.
> 
> You say "screener is correct". What exactly is Screener?
> 
> So based on the fact that the guide data seems screwed up I'm not going to do anything to my Tivo. But how the heck to get the data providers to fix the data? Whoofaa...


Screener used to be zap2it.com, a site that used Gracenote (now owned by Nielsen). TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener which was the guide that TiVo used before being bought by Rovi.

Two sources of guide data: Nielsen (was Gracenote) and was used by TiVo and is used by Screener and titantv.com, and Rovi (now TiVo) which supplies tv.com and tvguide.com.

I use Screener for its accuracy and ease of use. I use tvguide.com to see if it has the same bad data as my TiVo. When tvguide.com gets fixed, you can expect the TiVo to get fixed.


----------



## Roveer

Roveer said:


> OK, so I engaged Tivo Support in a chat (I am having the Tucker Carlson / Kelly File problem on FNC on Verizon FIOS. My guide data is to March 5th. I did several connections last night and nothing changed.
> 
> Here's what support has to say:
> 
> There are a couple of things we can do for troubleshooting here. Let's start by going to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart TiVo box/Reset to Defaults > Clear Program Guide and Todo list. That will clear out the old data, and allow the guide to populate correctly.
> 
> After that, we can force the Tivo to reload the information by doing two connections,
> power cycle (by unplugging the Tivo from power for 20 seconds, then plugging it back in), and then forcing a third connection. It can take up to 24 hours for the guide to correctly populate again.
> 
> I asked if it would effect my one pass's: Their response: it only clears the guide data, and doesn't touch recordings or Onepasses
> 
> I'm going to give it a try. I actually think the data provider has screwed up the schedule for FNC. It worked fine on Friday night, and on Monday all screwed up. I'll give this a try and then go back to them if it doesn't fix the problem.
> 
> Roveer


So I went to partner.rovicorp.com and looked at their guide data on-line. It's INCORRECT just like my Tivo. I tried chatting tivo back again and got a unhelpful response. He still wanted me to wipe all the guide data on my tivo. If it's incorrect from Rovi, then it's going to be incorrect on my Tivo. Why wipe it out and re-download the same incorrect information. I'm on the phone with Tivo now since the chat went no-where.

Interestingly, going to rovicorp.com brings you to business.tivo.com so I guess tivo ownes rovi?

Roveer


----------



## JoeKustra

Roveer said:


> So I went to partner.rovicorp.com and looked at their guide data on-line. It's INCORRECT just like my Tivo. I tried chatting tivo back again and got a unhelpful response. He still wanted me to wipe all the guide data on my tivo. If it's incorrect from Rovi, then it's going to be incorrect on my Tivo. Why wipe it out and re-download the same incorrect information. I'm on the phone with Tivo now since the chat went no-where.
> 
> Interestingly, going to rovicorp.com brings you to business.tivo.com so I guess tivo ownes rovi?
> 
> Roveer


It's complicated.
TiVo Corporation - Wikipedia


----------



## Roveer

Roveer said:


> So I went to partner.rovicorp.com and looked at their guide data on-line. It's INCORRECT just like my Tivo. I tried chatting tivo back again and got a unhelpful response. He still wanted me to wipe all the guide data on my tivo. If it's incorrect from Rovi, then it's going to be incorrect on my Tivo. Why wipe it out and re-download the same incorrect information. I'm on the phone with Tivo now since the chat went no-where.
> 
> Interestingly, going to rovicorp.com brings you to business.tivo.com so I guess tivo ownes rovi?
> 
> Roveer


OK, I got the scoop...

I reported a guide data issue through www.tivo.com/lineup. I also called support at 877-367-8486 and took the option to get help with guide data problems. When I got the guy on the phone he tried to get me to reset my guide just like the chat guy did. I explained that the rovi guide data from partner.rovicorp.com is bad and there's nothing wrong with my tivo he said the only way I can report that is through the www.tivo.com/lineup link and I told him I already did that.

He reluctantly confirmed that Tivo ownes rovi.

I also mentioned this thread and told him lots of people were having guide data problems. He told me tivo was aware and confirmed that they are having a guide data problem.

I nicely explained that we are paying for this service and expect it to work and that hopefully Tivo will have it fixed soon. I guess I'll call every day to keep the pressure on. I think everyone who's having this problem should call every day until their guides are accurate. Check the partner.rovicorp.com website to see if that data matches your tivo. If it does, than there's likely noting wrong with your box, but rather their data is inaccurate.

Hope this helps.

Roveer


----------



## Mikeguy

Roveer said:


> Interestingly, going to rovicorp.com brings you to business.tivo.com so I guess tivo ownes rovi?


The reverse: Rovi bought TiVo last year and then changed the Rovi name to TiVo Corporation.

I guess Rovi wanted the shine from the TiVo name. Unfortunately, it appears to have tarnished that shine.


----------



## Roveer

JoeKustra said:


> Screener used to be zap2it.com, a site that used Gracenote (now owned by Nielsen). TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener which was the guide that TiVo used before being bought by Rovi.
> 
> Two sources of guide data: Nielsen (was Gracenote) and was used by TiVo and is used by Screener and titantv.com, and Rovi (now TiVo) which supplies tv.com and tvguide.com.
> 
> I use Screener for its accuracy and ease of use. I use tvguide.com to see if it has the same bad data as my TiVo. When tvguide.com gets fixed, you can expect the TiVo to get fixed.


After I left that reply, I went hunting and found my way to screener and realized what it was. The data on screener (as you point out) is accurate. TVGUIDE and ROVI are not.

What ticks me off is that 2 support tech's wanted to waste my time clearing out the guide data on my tivo when it's pretty clear the data from the guide provider is what's wrong. I think they just want to follow their scripts and get you off the phone/chat. I challenged them and the chat guy wrong we only have the information we are given (dodge), and the phone tech talked in a nice circle as well (dodge). Unfortunate, as I will now send those transcripts to senior Tivo management in a strongly worded letter... Which will be promptly ignored. I just like going through the motions. Reminds me of years ago when the CATV companies used to tell people who were having email problems that email was a "ancillary service", not something that should be relied upon or expected to always work. No wonder some states wanted to call them a "utility" and regulate them.

Well enough of this. I've set my tivo to record the shows that are not supposed to be in the guide until Tivo gets it straightened out. Not the end of the world.

Roveer


----------



## Mikeguy

Roveer said:


> He reluctantly confirmed that Tivo ownes rovi.


Well, kinda: the current TiVo (TiVo Corporation) is a combination of the old Rovi and the old TiVo (TiVo Inc.), after the old Rovi purchased the old TiVo (TiVo Inc.) last year and then changed the old Rovi's name to the new TiVo (TiVo Corporation).


> I guess I'll call every day to keep the pressure on. I think everyone who's having this problem should call every day until their guides are accurate.


You have energy for it--good for you. Others have become exhausted by the Guide issues, going on for half-a-year, now.

But not a bad idea--imagine all the calls . . . .


----------



## slowbiscuit

Roveer said:


> I nicely explained that we are paying for this service and expect it to work and that hopefully Tivo will have it fixed soon. I guess I'll call every day to keep the pressure on. I think everyone who's having this problem should call every day until their guides are accurate. Check the partner.rovicorp.com website to see if that data matches your tivo. If it does, than there's likely noting wrong with your box, but rather their data is inaccurate.


Tivo Unresponsive to Fixing Issues - Try Dispute Resolution

The more folks file formal disputes, the more money they have to waste on legal. That usually gets attention.


----------



## webminster

Seeing the same sorts of odd data reported as well, like the Kelly File resurrection. Connected to tivo service, didn't get any better data - but got updated to 2.6.3RC16. Whatever that's supposed to fix...


----------



## JoeKustra

webminster said:


> Seeing the same sorts of odd data reported as well, like the Kelly File resurrection. Connected to tivo service, didn't get any better data - but got updated to 2.6.3RC16. Whatever that's supposed to fix...


Are you on a list for something? RC16???


----------



## webminster

Nope, am not on any list. Bolt+, 20.6.3.RC16-USC-11-849


----------



## sharkster

webminster said:


> Nope, am not on any list. Bolt+, 20.6.3.RC16-USC-11-849


My regular Bolt just got this version today. My Premiere had an update that removed the USC and replaced it with numbers, last week. I just expected the Bolt to get the same version, but it didn't. Looks like the new stuff is about 'accessibility'.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> My regular Bolt just got this version today. Looks like the new stuff is about 'accessibility'.


I think it's just Bolts. Also, if you mean that message, it's supposed to be the same message since last year. I'll wait for the Release Notes.


----------



## garyschmidt78

Maybe TiVo is trying to skew the ratings of Tucker Carlson's broadcast. I have the same problems and these problems recently started. Tucker One-Pass worked fine up until a few weeks ago.


----------



## SallyC

garyschmidt78 said:


> Maybe TiVo is trying to skew the ratings of Tucker Carlson's broadcast. I have the same problems and these problems recently started. Tucker One-Pass worked fine up until a few weeks ago.


Ha! I actually had the same conspiracy sort of thought! He's been killing it in the ratings and if everyone who uses Rovi guide (Tivo, tv.com, tvguide.com) is off, that's going to mess things up.

My Tucker OP worked last Friday. Sometime between then and this Monday it got messed up. It's like the guide went back in time because it has Tucker at 7 (his old time) and Kelly File at 9 (his new time - and she's not been with Fox since Jan 6.) I'm not familiar enough to know if there are other "back in time" issues, but that's the one I noticed.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

SallyC said:


> Ha! I actually had the same conspiracy sort of thought! He's been killing it in the ratings and if everyone who uses Rovi guide (Tivo, tv.com, tvguide.com) is off, that's going to mess things up.
> 
> My Tucker OP worked last Friday. Sometime between then and this Monday it got messed up. It's like the guide went back in time because it has Tucker at 7 (his old time) and Kelly File at 9 (his new time - and she's not been with Fox since Jan 6.) I'm not familiar enough to know if there are other "back in time" issues, but that's the one I noticed.


Looks like Tucker was on back at 9 in the guide data tonight.


----------



## SallyC

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like Tucker was on back at 9 in the guide data tonight.


{Sigh!} Looks like all is well then.


----------



## schatham

SallyC said:


> {Sigh!} Looks like all is well then.


NO, I still have Kelly on at 9:00. This is one of the oddest guide mistakes, resurrecting a show that's been gone for a month.


----------



## JoeKustra

SallyC said:


> {Sigh!} Looks like all is well then.


Even the logo for The Weather Channel has been fixed. It's almost paradise.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Even the logo for The Weather Channel has been fixed. It's almost paradise.


I noticed that last week too. I had a bad logo for Destination America also (was showing the Decades logo) and that's been fixed. Looks like a few other logos have been updated too like CMT and Cinemax.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I noticed that last week too. I had a bad logo for Destination America also (was showing the Decades logo) and that's been fixed. Looks like a few other logos have been updated too like CMT and Cinemax.


MSNBC... Someday.

Late night guest lists... Someday.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> MSNBC... Someday.
> 
> Late night guest lists... Someday.


I didn't notice that MSNBC had changed their logo, had to look up that its all in caps now, like it was years ago.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like we are heading into another weekend where the guide data updates are missing. None yesterday or today. I hate to bad mouth TiVo but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yesterday's update came down for me overnight. Nothing yet today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like we are heading into another weekend where the guide data updates are missing. None yesterday or today. I hate to bad mouth TiVo but this is getting ridiculous.


I did get updates that extended my guides to 3/8, but there is a lot of content missing. I guess I should be glad that I don't have any TBA next week, but stuff that should be "new" isn't showing anything but generic or no description for the program. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## morac

I have data out to March 7 currently, which means that last night's data never came down.

On a side note, all my data goes to 1 PM instead of 7 PM. I have no idea why that is.


----------



## sharkster

I'm through the 7th, into the 8th at 3pm. Guess that's better than what was going on last week. That's on my Bolt. Haven't checked my Premiere.


----------



## series5orpremier

Thursday's update was skipped. There was an update earlier Friday afternoon but it only contained the data that should have arrived on Thursday (except only out to about 5am for the Cinemax channels).

Plus local territory MLB games on March 7 afternoon and March 8 afternoon that were announced by Fox over a month ago are listed as To Be Announced; so I set up manual recordings.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Must be hit or miss who gets updates and when. Or maybe models. I have a Roamio Plus.


----------



## morac

Here's a weird one. My guide only goes out to March 7 at 1 pm. I can't go any farther to the right, but my To Do list has shows scheduled out till 6 pm. I guess my box has data till 6 Pm on March 7, but I can't see it. The system info screen says I have data till March 6 so I assume it only counts whole days. 

Either way it's wrong since I should have data out till the 9th as I just forced a connection right now and nothing downloaded. 

It looks like TiVo now only provides guide data on Tuesdays and Wednesdays now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> It looks like TiVo now only provides guide data on Tuesdays and Wednesdays now.


rivo now pushes a big update late sunday, early monday, that updates quite a bit of data for shows i watch. they flood my tdl at the last minute, and if the update is late, i miss recordings on monday (it's happened at least twice).


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> rivo now pushes a big update late sunday, early monday, that updates quite a bit of data for shows i watch. they flood my tdl at the last minute, and if the update is late, i miss recordings on monday (it's happened at least twice).


Last week my box got no data between Feb 16 and Feb 20. It finally updated Feb 21 morning. It then updated on the 22 and 23 morning and then it stopped again. Since data is updated in the afternoons that means I didn't get the data for the 23rd or 24th (today) as I just forced a connection and my system info screen still says it has data till Monday 3/6. It should say Wednesday 3/8 at this point.

Hence my semi tongue in cheek, but so far accurate, statement about Wednesday and Thursdays.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> Since data is updated in the afternoons...


That's not always the case...in fact, for a while recently it was typically coming down in the morning, and it's not unusual for it to be overnight and I've seen it hit in the evening. So while afternoon seems to be most common these days, it could be any time of day or night.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

By the way, I've gotten my Guide Data the past couple of days, but it's been coming down overnight (the following night) instead of during the day. E.g., I got a download between 2:45 yesterday afternoon and just now which took me up to 6:00pm 3/9. So no "vacation" like last week.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> By the way, I've gotten my Guide Data the past couple of days, but it's been coming down overnight (the following night) instead of during the day. E.g., I got a download between 2:45 yesterday afternoon and just now which took me up to 6:00pm 3/9. So no "vacation" like last week.


Trust me. (sorry to sound like him) Guide updates are still about 26 hours apart with no updates from 6pm to 2am. There have been more exceptions since the buyout, with some intervals being 23 hours. If you get an update about 4pm, it's an unknown if the next update will be the next day at 5pm or so, or next day at 2am or so. In any event, indexing will always be skipped if no content is part of the connection. Indexing does happen when content is downloaded, and may also now happen 12 or so hours later. It may not be related, but VCM connections seem to happen right after a download recently, along with their normal 2 to 4 hour internal.

It does seem they are saving money by turning off their database computers on weekends. The long "configuring" phase seems related to a lack of data, but that's my speculation. I have one Roamio scheduled for 9am today and one for 1pm today. I will watch the latter since it's more important, and easier to watch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I force calls. And the new data generally appears within minutes of the "call" process ending. So I'm pretty on top of when the data becomes available. And I guarantee, for me at least, that data has become available the past two days (although, again, much later in the day than usual).

Which isn't to say that others might not have different experiences. During last week's "vacation," some people reported receiving data while others (including me) didn't. So there seem to be factors at play other than simply whether the data is available.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I force calls. And the new data generally appears within minutes of the "call" process ending. So I'm pretty on top of when the data becomes available. And I guarantee, for me at least, that data has become available the past two days (although, again, much later in the day than usual).
> 
> Which isn't to say that others might not have different experiences. During last week's "vacation," some people reported receiving data while others (including me) didn't. So there seem to be factors at play other than simply whether the data is available.


Don't get me wrong. I didn't have updates last weekend either. Well, actually my Premiere received one since it was powered off all week. I try not to force a connection, but do get pissed and connect when I see data updates on tvguide.com.


----------



## series5orpremier

It's true the last two days' updates have come in overnight. Now that it's Saturday I'm still owed Saturday's update. If they aren't effectively making the daily updates available to subscribers until the following day then they're subtly reducing the guide from 13 nights in advance to 12 nights in advance (not that the 13 nights in advance has been complete and accurate to begin with).


----------



## HerronScott

series5orpremier said:


> It's true the last two days' updates have come in overnight. Now that it's Saturday I'm still owed Saturday's update. If they aren't effectively making the daily updates available to subscribers until the following day then they're subtly reducing the guide from 13 nights in advance to 12 nights in advance (not that the 13 nights in advance has been complete and accurate to begin with).


I though it was always 12 days forward. Since my call was early yesterday morning, I forced a call last night which extended the data to the 8th and today it's showing the 9th.

Scott


----------



## series5orpremier

Count it. What I described makes it go from 13 nights/13 days to 12 nights/13 days.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> Count it. What I described makes it go from 13 nights/13 days to 12 nights/13 days.


Counting days can be subject to debate. I always count today, since I do have a guide for today. The only constant is in System Information. However, even that is not so useful since my guide, on 3/8 right now, ends at 1pm. Others report 6pm. Either way, I think Rovi's old cutoff was 2am, a much more useful time. I hope that my next daily update, running in about 3 hours, will extend the guide to 3/9 or 3/10 and more importantly, fill in all the missing content for late night next week.


----------



## NorthAlabama

one thing is certain, i'm spending way too much time verifying my tdl and guide are correctly updated and scheduling my recordings...


----------



## morac

I forced a connection this morning and none of my boxes are pulling in guide data. The guide still goes out till 3/7 1 pm. That's not exactly accurate as I have items in My To Do list till 6 pm on 3/7 so the guide is also bugged. 

Note even my Premiere which is set to OTA is having the problem and it did not last weekend.

Edit: double checked my Premiere and the system info screen says I have data out to March 10, but the guide only goes to March 7 currently. Everything after 7 PM on March 7 till March 10 is "To Be Announced"


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

It's so frustrating when you have non-scripted shows where the guide data displays who the guests are, etc. and they don't get updated.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I forced a connection this morning and none of my boxes are pulling in guide data. The guide still goes out till 3/7 1 pm. That's not exactly accurate as I have items in My To Do list till 6 pm on 3/7 so the guide is also bugged.
> 
> Note even my Premiere which is set to OTA is having the problem and it did not last weekend.
> 
> Edit: double checked my Premiere and the system info screen says I have data out to March 10, but the guide only goes to March 7 currently. Everything after 7 PM on March 7 till March 10 is "To Be Announced"


My Premiere, which has been off since last Sunday, did an update at about 9am when I applied power. That took it to 3/9 at 1pm. It just finished a second scheduled update and now goes to 3/10 at 12pm. I think the guide is getting ready for DST.


----------



## morac

I'm contacting support and they are just telling me that TiVo can have a minimum of 10 days and maximum of 14 days and that I can try doing a clear and delete program info to try and fix the problem. Since it's happening on multiple boxes I doubt that will work.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I'm contacting support and they are just telling me that TiVo can have a minimum of 10 days and maximum of 14 days and that I can try doing a clear and delete program info to try and fix the problem. Since it's happening on multiple boxes I doubt that will work.


I agree with your conclusion. Last week I did a Guided Setup, changed zipcode, and still didn't receive a guide extension. I wonder how regional or platform specific is this problem? My Premiere was happy last weekend also. But like magic, things came to life on Monday afternoon (even though it was a holiday for many).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I'm contacting support and they are just telling me that TiVo can have a minimum of 10 days and maximum of 14 days and that I can try doing a clear and delete program info to try and fix the problem. Since it's happening on multiple boxes I doubt that will work.


 I tried that last week and I don't think it updated the guide after doing it.


----------



## sharkster

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's so frustrating when you have non-scripted shows where the guide data displays who the guests are, etc. and they don't get updated.


Yeah, I see that so much more now (since Rovi) with talk shows, especially 11:30pm and beyond, and with magazine shows. The description that i see with 20/20 and Dateline are, more often than not, something that starts with 'A durable newsmagazine with a mix of investigations..blah blah blah' and never specific guide data that describes the episode. With the talk shows it's usually just 'no information available'. Of course, this isn't confined to just these entities. I see, especially, 'no information available' on all kinds of shows.

I guess it's the world we live in now.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I tried that last week and I don't think it updated the guide after doing it.


So I did the Clear Program Info and To Do List and now my box has guide data out to March 10, so it appears to have resolved the download issue. Hopefully I don't have to do that every day.

Any idea how long it should take for the To Do list to full update? It is missing programs that were scheduled before I cleared the guide data.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> So I did the Clear Program Info and To Do List and now my box has guide data out to March 10, so it appears to have resolved the download issue. Hopefully I don't have to do that every day.
> 
> Any idea how long it should take for the To Do list to full update? It is missing programs that were scheduled before I cleared the guide data.


On a Roamio it should be about 15 minutes. On a Premiere it's much longer. I noticed that while my Roamio did go out to 3/10, late night shows don't have double check marks past 3/8, which is unusual. I expect the guest list to stop on Thursday, as it always has, but next week which should be generic, the shows are not even on the TDL past Wednesday.

I'd give 2 to 1 odds that tomorrow's update doesn't move the end date.


----------



## JACKASTOR

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Must be hit or miss who gets updates and when. Or maybe models. I have a Roamio Plus.


Well considering we pay for this. Shouldn't we be getting a credit?


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I see that so much more now (since Rovi) with talk shows, especially 11:30pm and beyond, and with magazine shows. The description that i see with 20/20 and Dateline are, more often than not, something that starts with 'A durable newsmagazine with a mix of investigations..blah blah blah' and never specific guide data that describes the episode. With the talk shows it's usually just 'no information available'. Of course, this isn't confined to just these entities. I see, especially, 'no information available' on all kinds of shows.
> 
> I guess it's the world we live in now.


Which begs the question, just what the heck is a "durable newsmagazine"? (Is that a reference to reporter Stone Phillips?)

I tell ya', the adjectives that these canned descriptions use are quite splendiferous.


----------



## Mikeguy

JACKASTOR said:


> Well considering we pay for this. Shouldn't we be getting a credit?


One of the board's denizens actually did file a dispute over this with TiVo, under the company's dispute resolution policy, and got a small $ credit. (He likewise had pursued an earlier dispute with TiVo as to an audio issue, and got a significant reimbursement from TiVo.  ) I haven't heard of this on the lifetime subscription side.

Tivo Unresponsive to Fixing Issues - Try Dispute Resolution


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> On a Roamio it should be about 15 minutes. On a Premiere it's much longer. I noticed that while my Roamio did go out to 3/10, late night shows don't have double check marks past 3/8, which is unusual. I expect the guest list to stop on Thursday, as it always has, but next week which should be generic, the shows are not even on the TDL past Wednesday.
> 
> I'd give 2 to 1 odds that tomorrow's update doesn't move the end date.


My Roamio's To Do list appears to have fully populated now. I compared it to what it was before clearing program info and there were some changes, but all were because the data previously was out of date or generic. For example tonight's SNL had been scheduled despite being a repeat because it lacked details. Now it's not.

I cleared the program info on my other boxes and they look good now as well. For example the Premiere now has real data till March 10 instead of "To Be Announced"

I have a feeling either last week or sometime this week TiVo ended up sending garbage data down to my boxes which prevented them from downloading new data. The question is whether that was a one time thing or will be ongoing.

I'd suggest clearing your program info even if it looks like your boxes updated as it's likely they will continue to have problems.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Mikeguy said:


> One of the board's denizens actually did file a dispute over this with TiVo, under the company's dispute resolution policy, and got a small $ credit. (He likewise had pursued an earlier dispute with TiVo as to an audio issue, and got a significant reimbursement from TiVo.  ) I haven't heard of this on the lifetime subscription side.
> 
> Tivo Unresponsive to Fixing Issues - Try Dispute Resolution


Hmmm sounds promising. But really they should be the first to offer it instead of us fighting for what's right..


----------



## Mikeguy

JACKASTOR said:


> Hmmm sounds promising. But really they should be the first to offer it instead of us fighting for what's right..


I of course understand the sentiment, but really, what is TiVo to do? Send an email to every subscriber saying, for example, that it's refunding 10% of lifetime subscriptions and 10% of one year's monthly or annual subscription? Mind you, I wouldn't mind that in the least, but I can't easily see Rovi (or most companies) voluntarily taking that $ hit. (And if the issue continues, does one get a 10% refund each year?)

Of course, the simple answer to the above "what is TiVo to do?" question: fix the friggin' data. It's not that hard, for heaven's sake--bring in a bunch of high school and college interns and get it done. (And while you're at it, TiVo, bring in a few college or Vo-Tech programming interns to handle the simpler outstanding bugs that are driving people crazy (TiVo Central's left column categories, anyone?) and to convert the remaining Roamio SD pages to HD, finally. You'd be doing everyone a public service.)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I did the clear and delete to do list and now have guide data out to the 10th also. But oddly it removed a steaming movie from my movies folder (The Witch) from Amazon Prime. For a few weeks it wouldn't index it in the Movies folder then it was fixed and now it's broken again. It never ceases.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I did the clear and delete to do list and now have guide data out to the 10th also. But oddly it removed a steaming movie from my movies folder (The Witch) from Amazon Prime. For a few weeks it wouldn't index it in the Movies folder then it was fixed and now it's broken again. It never ceases.


I forgot about the streaming movie folder. I checked and it's completely gone after clearing data. It had about 15 things in it, which of course I forgot to write down.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I forgot about the streaming movie folder. I checked and it's completely gone after clearing data. It had about 15 things in it, which of course I forgot to write down.


Yes, it always removes them, and I forgot to make note of what I had in there as well.


----------



## Lurker1

JACKASTOR said:


> Hmmm sounds promising. But really they should be the first to offer it instead of us fighting for what's right..


It is MUCH cheaper for RiVo to pay out to the extremely tiny percentage of customers who bother to file a dispute than to offer it to everyone (and probably cheaper than fixing the problems too).


----------



## sharkster

Lurker1 said:


> It is MUCH cheaper for RiVo to pay out to the extremely tiny percentage of customers who bother to file a dispute than to offer it to everyone (and probably cheaper than fixing the problems too).


Yeah, I can see that. BTW, love 'Rivo'.


----------



## Lurker1

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I can see that. BTW, love 'Rivo'.


Thanks. RiVo is my "affectionate" nickname for the new and "improved" Rovi/TiVo. Everyone is welcome to use it.


----------



## sharkster

Lurker1 said:


> Thanks. RiVo is my "affectionate" nickname for the new and "improved" Rovi/TiVo. Everyone is welcome to use it.


Ha - 'affectionate' - using that term loosely, I imagine.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I can see that. BTW, love 'Rivo'.





Lurker1 said:


> Thanks. RiVo is my "affectionate" nickname for the new and "improved" Rovi/TiVo. Everyone is welcome to use it.


it was just sitting there, ready to be merged (last sept)... 



NorthAlabama said:


> rivo  has also pulled the survivor pass season-name-in-the-title mess with pbs' "american experience" - the new passes have the featured individual's name in the pass title at the time you create the pass - guess it's time to go back to the wishlist... *.*


----------



## JACKASTOR

NorthAlabama said:


> {QUOTE="sharkster, post: 11155544, member: 79212"]Yeah, I can see that. BTW, love 'Rivo'.


it was just sitting there, ready to be merged (last sept)... 

​[/QUOTE]
Why not TiVi. TiVo + Rovi = TiVi


----------



## sharkster

Tovi?


----------



## Mikeguy

Lurker1 said:


> Thanks. RiVo is my "affectionate" nickname for the new and "improved" Rovi/TiVo. Everyone is welcome to use it.


"Affectionate," huh? 

Love the name--I always picture Scooby-Doo saying it.


----------



## delgadobb

"Ruht-Roh ... Rivo!"


----------



## morac

Can someone tell me how far your box's guide data goes out to and when the last connection was. My box last made a connection around 3:30 am and reports on the system info screen that it has data out to March 10 (actually the 11th), but I feel it should have another day's worth. My Premiere only has data to the 9th so I feel it's broken. 

It's sad when I have to check whether guide data is downloading or not.


----------



## mrizzo80

morac said:


> Can someone tell me how far your box's guide data goes out to and when the last connection was. My box last made a connection around 3:30 am and reports on the system info screen that it has data out to March 10 (actually the 11th), but I feel it should have another day's worth. My Premiere only has data to the 9th so I feel it's broken.
> 
> It's sad when I have to check whether guide data is downloading or not.


Guide data through: 3/12/2017 3:00pm.
Last attempt: 2/27/2017 4:30pm
Next attempt: 2/28/2017 2:30am


----------



## mrizzo80

And I have data going back to 2/24 at 1pm. So I have 13/14 forward days and 3 previous days. I always thought it was 12 forward and 2 days back. But I don't really pay attention to this stuff.


----------



## morac

mrizzo80 said:


> Guide data through: 3/12/2017 3:00pm.
> Last attempt: 2/27/2017 4:30pm
> Next attempt: 2/28/2017 2:30am


Thanks. It sounds like I have the correct amount and should get another day's worth when it connects at 4:26 am (why 25 hours apart?).

I still don't know why I had to clear program data to get new data. On a side note, I have data back to 2/24.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Thanks. It sounds like I have the correct amount and should get another day's worth when it connects at 4:26 am (why 25 hours apart?).


As I said:


JoeKustra said:


> Trust me. (sorry to sound like him) Guide updates are still about 26 hours apart with no updates from 6pm to 2am. There have been more exceptions since the buyout, with some intervals being 23 hours. If you get an update about 4pm, it's an unknown if the next update will be the next day at 5pm or so, or next day at 2am or so. In any event, indexing will always be skipped if no content is part of the connection. Indexing does happen when content is downloaded, and may also now happen 12 or so hours later. It may not be related, but VCM connections seem to happen right after a download recently, along with their normal 2 to 4 hour internal.


There may be a relationship between regions or platforms, but I have never found anything conclusive. Yesterday I had an update at 16:30 EST. My next one was scheduled for 03:00 EST and nothing changed. My next update is scheduled for 05:30 EST tomorrow and the guide should advance one day, but if it's two I won't be surprised. I'm not obsessed with the guide updates, but I do find the process fun to watch. I need a life.


----------



## NorthAlabama

if i hadn't forced a connection late monday afternoon, i would have missed monday night recordings...again...


----------



## morac

I've noticed that if I compare the currently airing program's guide data in the TiVo iOS app, sometimes the TiVo shows no data, while the app does. That's because the App uses the server's program info and not the boxes (which may not be up to date).

Why can't the box do this?


----------



## morac

Also my boxes only has data out to March 12th. That's one more day than they had two days ago. They connected this morning.


----------



## series5orpremier

I need to stop thinking in terms of my guide has data until a certain date in the future. The truth is my guide is populated until a certain date in the future. Whether or not it has real data is another issue entirely.

For example, right now spring training baseball games are only accurately depicted in my guide for five days into the future.


----------



## morac

series5orpremier said:


> I need to stop thinking in terms of my guide has data until a certain date in the future. The truth is my guide is populated until a certain date in the future. Whether or not it has real data is another issue entirely.
> 
> For example, right now spring training baseball games are only accurately depicted in my guide for five days into the future.


I don't care that I have guide data 12 days out, but if the days aren't updating that usually means the data as a whole aren't updating which means I'm not getting last minute changes. For example last night CNN showed no descriptions for anything between 8 to 11 pm. I'm pretty sure that was wrong.


----------



## BobCamp1

morac said:


> I don't care that I have guide data 12 days out, but if the days aren't updating that usually means the data as a whole aren't updating which means I'm not getting last minute changes. For example last night CNN showed no descriptions for anything between 8 to 11 pm. I'm pretty sure that was wrong.


You're not getting last minute guide changes anyway. At least I don't with my Tivo even when it is working correctly. The guide data should be updated once every six hours. It is the 21st century after all. It shouldn't be difficult to figure out that in a top 50 market, the CW is showing a local college basketball game instead of regular programming.

My FIOS DVR gets these "last minute" guide changes just fine. Its 10-year-old design continues to run circles around the Bolt I regrettably purchased for $125 (1 TB, lifetime) back in August.


----------



## sharkster

I was casually cruising the guide at one point yesterday and came across a movie, just before it began, that interested me. Part of that was about the cast. I start watching this movie and nothing seems to match up with what the guide said, including the cast.

I came to realize that they had the correct movie title on the guide, but the entirety of the description/cast was for some completely different movie. First time I came across that!


----------



## NorthAlabama

BobCamp1 said:


> You're not getting last minute guide changes anyway. At least I don't with my Tivo even when it is working correctly.


while i detest last minute programming changes not reflected in the guide within 24 hours, i can at least have an understanding.

what ticks me off is waiting until monday morning to update a nightly series, when the data was available two weeks ago. i should not have to force a call late monday evening to update the data for a show title that airs in a few hours, when the data has been available for months.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> I was casually cruising the guide at one point yesterday and came across a movie, just before it began, that interested me. Part of that was about the cast. I start watching this movie and nothing seems to match up with what the guide said, including the cast.
> 
> I came to realize that they had the correct movie title on the guide, but the entirety of the description/cast was for some completely different movie. First time I came across that!


was it at least in english?


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> was it at least in english?


Yeah, ok - so they got something right!


----------



## series5orpremier

Here's the pattern I see repeating itself. Every Thursday update over 75% of my HBO and Cinemax channels (everything except HBO, HBO2, and Cinemax) receive fewer than 10 hours of data out to about 5am. Then the affected channels don't receive any further data for four days until the following Monday.


----------



## morac

My Roamio has guide data out to March 14th, but my Premiere only goes out to March 12 and hasn't updated in 5 days.


----------



## chrishicks

morac said:


> My Roamio has guide data out to March 14th, but my Premiere only goes out to March 12 and hasn't updated in 5 days.


Yesterday I had data out to the 13th. Today it was only out to the 12th. I force a call and now it's out to the 14th. Oh and I'm currently recording The Great Indoors as a suggestion which is a 1P of mine but in the guide(same channel by the way) it's listed as Mom which is the actual program on right now as I checked the suggestion recording. How does this stuff even happen? Is the suggestions program guide different that the live TV guide now?

And regarding incorrect guide listings for movies, I've seen this a few times where there are multiple versions of the same films. I recorded the movie The Children because it was shown as the 1980 version yet it was a 2008 "remake". I have the movie The Last Survivors in my suggestions folder. It's the 2014 version. It was once labeled as such. Out of the blue I was looking through the folder and it has been changed to show the 1975 version now. There were a few others but I can't recall them offhand.


----------



## BobCamp1

NorthAlabama said:


> while i detest last minute programming changes not reflected in the guide within 24 hours, i can at least have an understanding.
> 
> what ticks me off is waiting until monday morning to update a nightly series, when the data was available two weeks ago. i should not have to force a call late monday evening to update the data for a show title that airs in a few hours, when the data has been available for months.


My problem is if a change is known a week in advance (like local programming getting preempted for a sports event), Tivo doesn't get that right. It records at the usual (but wrong for this week) time, then doesn't record when the show actually airs later in the week (even though that's in the guide) because of the 28-day rule.
My FIOS DVR, on the other hand, works perfectly in this situation. It has correct guide data for the sports event, and also correctly records the show as "new" when it airs later in the week. So there is no excuse for Tivo not to work.


----------



## El Maestro

BobCamp1 said:


> My problem is if a change is known a week in advance (like local programming getting preempted for a sports event), Tivo doesn't get that right. It records at the usual (but wrong for this week) time, then doesn't record when the show actually airs later in the week (even though that's in the guide) because of the 28-day rule.
> My FIOS DVR, on the other hand, works perfectly in this situation. It has correct guide data for the sports event, and also correctly records the show as "new" when it airs later in the week. So there is no excuse for Tivo not to work.


I'm pretty sure that the TiVo used to handle this situation correctly before the gracenote/rovi switch but I could be mistaken.


----------



## ej42137

El Maestro said:


> I'm pretty sure that the TiVo used to handle this situation correctly before the gracenote/rovi switch but I could be mistaken.


In fact you are mistaken. BR (Before Rovi) a last-minute schedule change like that would usually cause a missed recording.


----------



## morac

ej42137 said:


> In fact you are mistaken. BR (Before Rovi) a last-minute schedule change like that would usually cause a missed recording.


But true last-minute changes are relatively rare and didn't happen that often "BR". Now everything seems to be a last-minute schedule change, even things that shouldn't be.


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> But true last-minute changes are relatively rare and didn't happen that often *"BR"*. Now everything seems to be a last-minute schedule change, even things that shouldn't be.


Love it: BR.


----------



## sharkster

Took me a minute.


----------



## velouria28

morac said:


> But true last-minute changes are relatively rare and didn't happen that often "BR". Now everything seems to be a last-minute schedule change, even things that shouldn't be.


Yep. It's pretty disheartening to see how long it is between when schedule changes are reflected on Screener and when Rovi picks them up.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Here is another time of year where the guide updates daily would be useful--NCAA tournaments. No updates yet today so couldn't see who was playing in each of the games that is on now. And of course I am sure it will be the same way next weekend when the big tournament starts.


----------



## series5orpremier

I'm looking for a guide update today that if it comes would be the first update in 3 days. It's a shame because the week prior to that the updates were fairly timely and accurate. It just goes to show they're capable of doing a solid job when they want to put a little focus on it. They just don't want to put a consistent focus on it.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> I'm looking for a guide update today that if it comes would be the first update in 3 days. It's a shame because the week prior to that the updates were fairly timely and accurate. It just goes to show they're capable of doing a solid job when they want to put a little focus on it. They just don't want to put a consistent focus on it.


Don't expect much. I'm stuck at 3/23 for three days. No updates for MSNBC or late night. I would blame the weather if TiVo wasn't on the west coast. They have no excuse. They did manage to push out a gold star for NCAA (which doesn't work right). I don't care anymore.


----------



## sharkster

Same here - again. Stuck with data through 3/22, partway into 3/23, for several days now. My connection today isn't until 5:45 tonight so we'll see if that extends things. Of course, this always happens when I have shows I'm waiting on to schedule for the 23rd and 24th.

Still no program update for either of mine, either, but I didn't sign up for priority consideration.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I tried to manually update the guide data this afternoon but it didn't pull anything down around 3 PM EDT.


----------



## JoeKustra

So I plugged in my Premiere. I pulled its plug Saturday and the guide went to 3/23. I force a connection. It spent a lot of time on "configuring", like I expected. Then the update ran. I now have guide data to 3/26 Sunday afternoon. Why does TiVo not like my Roamio units? 

And, tvguide.com has shown data to 3/26 all day.

Update: Just checked. The guide does go to 3/26, but after 3/23 it's all TBA. This is typical Rovi.


----------



## osu1991

My Roamio connected at 3pm Central today and still ends at 3/23


----------



## JoeKustra

osu1991 said:


> My Roamio connected at 3pm Central today and still ends at 3/23


I guess it's a long weekend. This is so much like the old Sony DHG guide anymore.


----------



## Bierboy

I'm stuck at 3/21...have been for several days


----------



## morac

I checked and the server data goes out to March 25th so TiVo data should go out to that as well. My Roamio box go out to March 23. TiVo claims boxes should have between 10 and 14 days of data. March 23 is the lower limit so if they don't update by tomorrow something is wrong.

I checked my Premiere and it has data out to March 25.

Makes me wonder if anyone at TiVo actually uses TiVo boxes.



Bierboy said:


> I'm stuck at 3/21...have been for several days


You may have to clear program info and to do list. I had to do that on a few of my boxes a few weeks ago when they didn't resume updating like everyone else's boxes did. I'd wait till other people start getting data though.


----------



## JoeKustra

Bierboy said:


> I'm stuck at 3/21...have been for several days


Try a restart. Then a forced connect, even though you will have one scheduled shortly after the restart ends. Updates after 6pm are not normal.


----------



## series5orpremier

As before, the OTA guides got updated first. They now go out to 3/26. Still waiting for a cable guide update and based on history it might not be today.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> As before, the OTA guides got updated first. They now go out to 3/26. Still waiting for a cable guide update and based on history it might not be today.


I think you just figured out why my Premiere got an update. It's configured for OTA and Cable. Also, I only show cable in my guide, so that explains TBA to 3/26. Thanks.


----------



## series5orpremier

Definitely. It actually looks like the OTA guides have been up to date for a day or two. I just tend to focus on the cable one because it's more important to me.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rebooted and connected and no joy on my Roamio Plus. Will try a C&D of the guide data to see if that works.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I think you just figured out why my Premiere got an update. It's configured for OTA and Cable. Also, I only show cable in my guide, so that explains TBA to 3/26. Thanks.


Yep my Premiere (antenna) has gotten daily updates, but my Roamio (cable) is doing the time warp again.

Tweeted tivo support and they said this is "normal" and to contact them again if it doesn't update tomorrow.

I don't see how it's normal for the TiVo Online web site to have 3 days more data than the box itself. That screws up trying to do any kind of remote scheduling. Then again last week the TiVo Online was a few days _behind_ the boxes, so who knows how things work now.


----------



## series5orpremier

It's not normal. They redefined the meaning of normal to suit their needs. This is not what anyone thought they were buying when they purchased the service, so Rivo is guilty of consumer fraud.


----------



## JoeKustra

Normal is a moving target these days. No update this morning.


----------



## Bierboy

JoeKustra said:


> Try a restart. Then a forced connect, even though you will have one scheduled shortly after the restart ends. Updates after 6pm are not normal.


Nope...reboot and forced connection yielded nothing...still stuck on 3/21. This is on my Premiere. The Roamio OTA is not connected right now, and I haven't checked the HD (it's just used occasionally).


----------



## JoeKustra

My Premiere connected. The OTA guide now goes to 3/27, but it's TBA after 3/26. No change in cable, still 3/23. Nothing wrong of course.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I did a C&D and forced a connection last night and it brought my guide data out to 3/26. If this is normal behavior for the TiVo guide data, its terrible as we shouldn't have to do this every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## mschnebly

You guys are imagining things. I've never had a problem. TiVos "Just Work"


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I did a C&D and forced a connection last night and it brought my guide data out to 3/26. If this is normal behavior for the TiVo guide data, its terrible as we shouldn't have to do this every 2 weeks or so.


That would be a CPI&TDL, right? Not a C&DE. I love making up new words.


----------



## BobCamp1

I have lowered my expectations. I don't look past 6 days anymore. Either the guide isn't there, it's incomplete, or it's wrong.

Just use it like a 6-day DVR and you'll be fine. If everybody did that, this thread would be tiny or not exist.

Yes, it's not the way things used to be. So sell your Tivos already. You can complain, but if you've paid lifetime they already have your money so why should they care?


----------



## sharkster

Another daily connection and I'm still only through 3/22. I wouldn't even really be noticing except that I have some new things coming in the days after that, that I need to schedule. I don't like to 'wishlist' everything. I'd just like to be able to do it with the Tivos like I've been doing it for the last 13 years.


----------



## JoeKustra

Here's the good news. TiVo support gave me the clue. Bad news:

Power cycle and force a connection. This is a cable only issue.

Also, I always put my box into Standby before pulling the plug. That way no disk writes are being performed.

Link to support thread: Re:To be announced | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## JoeKustra

This is what TiVo support said after reporting that a cold start and force connection works:

"We're glad to hear that your guide is showing up as normal again. We recommend doing those steps again in the future if the error returns. Overall, we do want to apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns."

In other words: we have no idea what was wrong, but now you can stop bothering us when it happens again.


----------



## series5orpremier

I have a lot of manual recordings in the next 9 days and not only would it be a PITA to try scheduling them all over again, there's no way I could accurately replicate my current To Do List from memory. I rely on the record of what's currently scheduled to know which shows to push out to future recordings in the updated guide data. I'll give it a few more hours for guide data to come in on it's own first.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> I have a lot of manual recordings in the next 9 days and not only would it be a PITA to try scheduling them all over again, there's no way I could accurately replicate my current To Do List from memory. I rely on the record of what's currently scheduled to know which shows to push out to future recordings in the updated guide data. I'll give it a few more hours for guide data to come in on it's own first.


The CPI&TDL does not affect scheduled recordings AFAIK. I never tested it on manual recordings. It does screw up streaming 1P (back when they worked).

I have not made the power cycle and connect work on my Roamio with 20.6.3.RC15. It did work on my Roamio with 20.7.1.RC2. If I was you, I would wait.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Power cycle/connect didn't work for me (Roamio 20.7.1.RC2)...


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> I have a lot of manual recordings in the next 9 days and not only would it be a PITA to try scheduling them all over again, there's no way I could accurately replicate my current To Do List from memory. I rely on the record of what's currently scheduled to know which shows to push out to future recordings in the updated guide data. I'll give it a few more hours for guide data to come in on it's own first.


This might be kinda lame, but it worked for me. Whenever I had to change something out, or do something that would remove schedules (switching Tivos, etc) I just took a picture of the screens such as To Do, Passes, etc. That way I could replicate stuff without missing anything. I downloaded the pics from my camera onto my computer and was able to easily go through each screen.


----------



## elm222

sharkster said:


> This might be kinda lame, but it worked for me. Whenever I had to change something out, or do something that would remove schedules (switching Tivos, etc) I just took a picture of the screens such as To Do, Passes, etc. That way I could replicate stuff without missing anything. I downloaded the pics from my camera onto my computer and was able to easily go through each screen.


Ahh.....You just beat me out. I was prepping for the picture idea post



morac said:


> Tweeted tivo support and they said this is "normal" and to contact them again if it doesn't update tomorrow.


 Oh Just sounds like more twitter "FAKE news".



series5orpremier said:


> I have a lot of manual recordings in the next 9 days and not only would it be a PITA to try scheduling them all over again, there's no way I could accurately replicate my current To Do List from memory.


Try taking a picture with your phone. Works great.


----------



## davidscarter

Cold start + forced connection didn't work for me  (Roamio Pro 20.6.3.RC15) Still only getting through 3/23. My old TivoHD using antenna has through 3/26.


----------



## velouria28

^^^ It didn't work for me either on my Premieres. I would advise people to not bother with the power cycle forced connection thing. Just like when this happened before the good data is there if you log on to Tivo Online but it's not getting to the box.

I just made a thread in the season pass alert forum about tonight's episode of The Americans since my box still says it's only an hour, but it's actually an hour and nine minutes long.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I have not made the power cycle and connect work on my Roamio with 20.6.3.RC15. It did work on my Roamio with 20.7.1.RC2. If I was you, I would wait.


I lost power and the UPS drained to nothing so my Roamio effectively power cycled. It is not getting new data. It has 20.7.1.RC2.

It still gets "stuck" at configuring for about 30 seconds and doesn't download any data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

BobCamp1 said:


> I have lowered my expectations. I don't look past 6 days anymore. Either the guide isn't there, it's incomplete, or it's wrong.
> 
> Just use it like a 6-day DVR and you'll be fine. If everybody did that, this thread would be tiny or not exist.
> 
> Yes, it's not the way things used to be. So sell your Tivos already. You can complain, but if you've paid lifetime they already have your money so why should they care?


Everyone us a TiVo for their own specific needs. I started this thread a while back primarily because I am disappointed that the daily updates don't happen over the weekends and Sunday morning talks shows weren't getting updates with guest lists. For other users, it might be daily updates for late night talk shows. It's not so much complaining as just confirming that these issues aren't unique to me and TiVo does monitor some threads here so who knows if they take this to heart or not.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> That would be a CPI&TDL, right? Not a C&DE. I love making up new words.


Correct, didn't feel like typing out all those letters lol.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

series5orpremier said:


> I have a lot of manual recordings in the next 9 days and not only would it be a PITA to try scheduling them all over again, there's no way I could accurately replicate my current To Do List from memory. I rely on the record of what's currently scheduled to know which shows to push out to future recordings in the updated guide data. I'll give it a few more hours for guide data to come in on it's own first.


I can confirm CDI and TDL does not remove manually scheduled recordings as I have many as well and they are all still there. What it does do (that is a PITA) is remove any streaming movies or shows you have bookmarked and erases the pickup point for any shows/movies that are partially watched.


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> I lost power and the UPS drained to nothing so my Roamio effectively power cycled. It is not getting new data. It has 20.7.1.RC2.
> 
> It still gets "stuck" at configuring for about 30 seconds and doesn't download any data.


Yeah, I noticed that mine hangs on 'configuring' for a while as well...


----------



## morac

So support is suggesting I repeat guided setup.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Correct, didn't feel like typing out all those letters lol.


I'm like you, mostly pissed because late night and MSNBC stick with boiler plates until a guide update on Sundays. I'm sure there is other generic information that gets an update, but I don't watch everything. Now, if you're a sports fan, all the first round NCAA games have teams. So that makes many happy. And it makes me adjust my CBS programs.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> So support is suggesting I repeat guided setup.


Not exactly. They asked me to do a CPI&TDL and the pull the plug and force a connection. A repeat of GS would not do any more unless I changed zipcode and providers. Like I said. It worked on my one basic Roamio (20.7.1) but not my other basic Roamio (20.6.3). My basic Premiere is ok for OTA but not cable.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> So support is suggesting I repeat guided setup.


Run clear CPI&TDL and force a connection and you should be fine.


----------



## series5orpremier

Something is coming in by itself now but it might be 20.7.1 since it was stuck on downloading for a good 60 seconds.

EDIT: Yes, pending restart.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Not exactly. They asked me to do a CPI&TDL and the pull the plug and force a connection. A repeat of GS would not do any more unless I changed zipcode and providers. Like I said. It worked on my one basic Roamio (20.7.1) but not my other basic Roamio (20.6.3). My basic Premiere is ok for OTA but not cable.


That was their second suggestion, but based on the posts here and yours I decided against it. Instead I sent a link to the TiVo support forum thread and this thread as it was the "first they've heard of this problem" since the first time this happened back in February. I managed to get the support person to open a ticket based on the reports in this thread and the TiVo support thread at Re:To be announced | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Run clear CPI&TDL and force a connection and you should be fine.


JoeKustra said when he did that, he lost all data and had to power cycle to get it back. He also said that only fixed one of his boxes, but the other still only goes out to March 23.

I'd rather not do that until I see reports of people's guide data updating as doing it before hand is likely to either not help or make things worse.

Also as a matter of principle I don't want to have to do a CPI&TDL ever other week. I shouldn't have to do that. I already did that on Feb 25 when I had this problem last time. The first time I had the problem around Feb 12th TiVo fixed it on their end.


----------



## velouria28

davidscarter said:


> Yeah, I noticed that mine hangs on 'configuring' for a while as well...


That's exactly what my boxes are doing too.


----------



## series5orpremier

Now I have 20.7.1.RC2 but still no new guide data. So in theory clear and delete data wouldn't have worked for me 30 minutes ago but should work now. I don't know if I'm ready to try that yet.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

sharkster said:


> I was casually cruising the guide at one point yesterday and came across a movie, just before it began, that interested me. Part of that was about the cast. I start watching this movie and nothing seems to match up with what the guide said, including the cast.
> 
> I came to realize that they had the correct movie title on the guide, but the entirety of the description/cast was for some completely different movie. First time I came across that!


There are two movies called "The Illusionist", one with Ed Norton and Paul Giamatti and another that's animated. Although the descriptions of each movie are accurate, they have them mixed up in their guide data so trying to record one of them will get you the other. Or at least it was that way when the Rovi update was first rolled out. I all noted something similar on a Cinemax after dark movie called "Model for Murder" which has info from an old movie from the 1950s.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> JoeKustra said when he did that, he lost all data and had to power cycle to get it back. He also said that only fixed one of his boxes, but the other still only goes out to March 23.


After my second forced connection, my 20.6.3 Roamio has guide data to 3/24. That also includes updates to late night and boiler plate schedules. So we'll see what tomorrow brings. For now my boxes are back to normal.

I'm still wondering why cable and OTA are different. I'm going to watch that to see if it repeats.


----------



## sharkster

PSU_Sudzi said:


> There are two movies called "The Illusionist", one with Ed Norton and Paul Giamatti and another that's animated. Although the descriptions of each movie are accurate, they have them mixed up in their guide data so trying to record one of them will get you the other. Or at least it was that way when the Rovi update was first rolled out. I all noted something similar on a Cinemax after dark movie called "Model for Murder" which has info from an old movie from the 1950s.


Yeah, there was also a movie named 'Joy' (2015) that I had wanted to see. I kept scheduling it and it was another piece that was also called Joy. I actually ended up watching that one, too, as it was a good documentary piece, but had absolutely nothing to do with the Joy Mangano bio piece of the 2015 movie. At some point I managed to get the right one, but they kept mixing it up on the guide. I don't remember seeing stuff like this before Rovi, but I could be wrong.

But the one I originally mentioned - it was just screwed up guide data as the name of the movie that I thought I was watching had nothing to do with the information or cast provided in the listing. That movie had a different name entirely. Somehow, the title and description were just completely mixed up. I think it was a Lifetime type movie, IIRC.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

sharkster said:


> Yeah, there was also a movie named 'Joy' (2015) that I had wanted to see. I kept scheduling it and it was another piece that was also called Joy. I actually ended up watching that one, too, as it was a good documentary piece, but had absolutely nothing to do with the Joy Mangano bio piece of the 2015 movie. At some point I managed to get the right one, but they kept mixing it up on the guide. I don't remember seeing stuff like this before Rovi, but I could be wrong.
> 
> But the one I originally mentioned - it was just screwed up guide data as the name of the movie that I thought I was watching had nothing to do with the information or cast provided in the listing. That movie had a different name entirely. Somehow, the title and description were just completely mixed up. I think it was a Lifetime type movie, IIRC.


Joy was good--the Jennifer Lawrence movie, that is. Lots of movies on Hallmark or Lifetime are poorly sourced as far as data goes.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> After my second forced connection, my 20.6.3 Roamio has guide data to 3/24. That also includes updates to late night and boiler plate schedules. So we'll see what tomorrow brings. For now my boxes are back to normal.
> 
> I'm still wondering why cable and OTA are different. I'm going to watch that to see if it repeats.


3/24 isn't normal. Boxes should have data out to 3/27 at this point.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> 3/24 isn't normal. Boxes should have data out to 3/27 at this point.


Sorry, I meant 3/26. OTA is 3/27.


----------



## series5orpremier

With my new 20.7.1.RC2 I did a Clear Program Information & To Do List, then forced a connection, and it worked. I have guide data out to 3/27. Now I need to find time to recreate my To Do List.

Wait, my manual recordings up to 3/18 just magically re-appeared by themselves. I'm still waiting for OnePasses to pick up their recordings and that better happen fast.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> With my new 20.7.1.RC2 I did a Clear Program Information & To Do List, then forced a connection, and it worked. I have guide data out to 3/28. Now I need to find time to recreate my To Do List.


The To Do List takes a while to rebuild. Check your 1P manager. If it says "updating" then wait for that to finish.


----------



## morac

The main issue with clearing the program info is all the streaming OnePasses reset and all bookmarked shows and movies are cleared. 

There's also no reason to have to do that every 2 weeks. I don't care if it's the new norm or not. There's obviously a bug that needs fixing.


----------



## osu1991

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Run clear CPI&TDL and force a connection and you should be fine.


Did that on my Roamio on Cox as today's update was still stuck at 3/23 and it fixed it for now. Took a while but now have data to 1pm Central on 3/27


----------



## series5orpremier

morac said:


> There's also no reason to have to do that every 2 weeks. I don't care if it's the new norm or not. There's obviously a bug that needs fixing.


Agreed. Plus the To Do List doesn't get rebuilt 100% perfectly. There are strange things hapenning here and there that would cause a few movies to fall between the cracks if I hadn't taken pictures beforehand.


----------



## Jed1

Just checked my guide and I am out to the 23rd. I have a survey to fill out as I was contacted by TiVo executive support just to get some channels added. If able I will take giant dump on them over the guide issues. I am going to leave mine go to see if the data will just run out.


----------



## morac

So I broke down and cleared my program data since there were scheduled recordings for shows that aren't even airing this week and now have guide data out to March 27. I guess that's something that now needs to be done every two weeks and if you go on vacation for longer than that your SOL.


----------



## JoeKustra

Morning update. After scheduled update:
Roamio (both on 20.7.1.RC2 now) System Information: 3/26, guide to 3/26 2pm
Premiere (20.6.3.RC15) System Information: 3/27, cable guide data to 3/24, OTA guide data to 3/26, TBA to 3/27

tvguide.com guide to 3/27
Pretty weird. But I'm going to take the high road also and ignore it. BTW, my recording of TDS was missing SM. That's the first in several months.


----------



## porges

Well, AWESOME. I did the CPI+whatever that other thing was, and now after forcing 2 calls I have ZERO guide data.

ETA: Premiere XL4, 20.6.3.


----------



## velouria28

porges said:


> Well, AWESOME. I did the CPI+whatever that other thing was, and now after forcing 2 calls I have ZERO guide data.
> 
> ETA: Premiere XL4, 20.6.3.


That's why I'm extremely reticent to try that on my boxes. Right now I have passable data for the next week or so, just errors like FX program lengths not getting adjusted which can be fixed by manual padding, but since they're downloading nothing every time I connect I fear that if I clear the data I'll just wind up with nothing like you have.

I'm at my wits end with this Rovi garbage.


----------



## porges

velouria28 said:


> That's why I'm extremely reticent to try that on my boxes. Right now I have passable data for the next week or so, just errors like FX program lengths not getting adjusted which can be fixed by manual padding, but since they're downloading nothing every time I connect I fear that if I clear the data I'll just wind up with nothing like you have.
> 
> I'm at my wits end with this Rovi garbage.


Huh. Following what I just said, I then did another cold reboot and 2 forced calls, and after the second one it's now in the "Loading info" state and slowly ticking up the percentage count so I guess it got something. But yeah, maybe leave it alone until absolutely necessary.


----------



## velouria28

^^ Let us know if you have updated data (past 3/24) once it's done loading please. If that ended up working for you I guess I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

porges said:


> Well, AWESOME. I did the CPI+whatever that other thing was, and now after forcing 2 calls I have ZERO guide data.
> 
> ETA: Premiere XL4, 20.6.3.


Is it still downloading guide data?


----------



## philnj1211

After doing "Clear program information & To Do List" and forcing a connection - is this a fix? Will the Tivo box then grab new data and extend the data out a day every day? Or does this need to be done over and over? Thank you!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

philnj1211 said:


> After doing "Clear program information & To Do List" and forcing a connection - is this a fix? Will the Tivo box then grab new data and extend the data out a day every day? Or does this need to be done over and over? Thank you!


It has worked for me twice when no new guide data was updating properly.


----------



## JoeKustra

You could do a CPI&TDL, but there is a risk you will lose all content.

Two Roamio boxes, both 20.7.1.RC2 and both performed a scheduled update this morning about 6am and no change in the guide, which extends to 3/26. I posted this on the previous page.

I placed the Roamio into Standby. I removed power for 30 seconds. I applied power. After 30 minutes I checked and the guide extends to 3/27. BTW, all teams for round 1 NCAA are now in the guide.

I did the same with my other Roamio with the same results.

Should I get a timer to kill power every morning? My next scheduled update is about 6am tomorrow.


----------



## sharkster

You're doing better than I, Joe. My Bolt was on 'pending restart' this morning so I restarted it and got the 7.1 update. Noticed that my guide data was still only to 3/22 but there was another connection scheduled at 8:40. I figured, at this point, it must update the guide data. 

Nope, nothing. Still only guide data until 3/22. *sigh* Wpnder why it even bothers to connect each day if it's not going to do anything.

Premiere also only to 3/22. Been patient. Starting to lose patience.


----------



## philnj1211

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It has worked for me twice when no new guide data was updating properly.


You said twice when not uploading properly, was this a distance apart (the two times)? In other words, did it update properly for a period after the reset? Thanks again.


----------



## porges

velouria28 said:


> ^^ Let us know if you have updated data (past 3/24) once it's done loading please. If that ended up working for you I guess I'll do that tomorrow.


OK...at the moment I seem to be in a good state. I now have data through midday Monday 3/27. ToDo list looks rebuilt through then. I wonder if it'll run out again. Also of course I don't know exactly which of my activities triggered the "fix" -- maybe I didn't need the cold boot in the middle, for instance.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

philnj1211 said:


> You said twice when not uploading properly, was this a distance apart (the two times)? In other words, did it update properly for a period after the reset? Thanks again.


To clarify, this guide data issue happened a few weeks ago also. Clearing the program guide and to do list then forcing a connection updated the guide data when it happened then and just last night.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> You're doing better than I, Joe. My Bolt was on 'pending restart' this morning so I restarted it and got the 7.1 update. Noticed that my guide data was still only to 3/22 but there was another connection scheduled at 8:40. I figured, at this point, it must update the guide data.
> 
> Nope, nothing. Still only guide data until 3/22. *sigh* Wpnder why it even bothers to connect each day if it's not going to do anything.
> 
> Premiere also only to 3/22. Been patient. Starting to lose patience.


I have an old habit. When I see "Pending", I put the box into standby and pull the plug. It's part of my aversion to doing computer warm boots. There are too many chips that don't get a proper reset without a power down. But if you want to try it: Standby then pull the plug for 30 seconds. There is always a guide update shortly after power is applied. Usually nothing happens. Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## sharkster

Thanks for that info, Joe. Maybe I'll try it. In all these years I never put a Tivo on standby. Guess it can't hurt. It can't hurt, right? (color me skeerd)


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Thanks for that info, Joe. Maybe I'll try it. In all these years I never put a Tivo on standby. Guess it can't hurt. It can't hurt, right? (color me skeerd)


I seldom use it since it makes a Mini wait to find a tuner. Just wait until the video goes off before pulling the plug.


----------



## morac

I tweeted to TiVo support and let them know that while clearing program info does resolve the issue with the guide data not updating, it shouldn't be required to do that every other week. I was told that info would get "into the right hands". We'll see.



porges said:


> Well, AWESOME. I did the CPI+whatever that other thing was, and now after forcing 2 calls I have ZERO guide data.
> 
> ETA: Premiere XL4, 20.6.3.


My understanding is that the Premiere boxes have a completely different bug where sometimes the guide data doesn't process until after a restart. As far as I'm aware that doesn't affect Roamio or Bolt boxes, but who knows if that's just dumb luck.


----------



## morac

philnj1211 said:


> After doing "Clear program information & To Do List" and forcing a connection - is this a fix? Will the Tivo box then grab new data and extend the data out a day every day? Or does this need to be done over and over? Thank you!


It's a temporary fix. You should continue to get new guide data every day until it simply stops working again.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> You could do a CPI&TDL, but there is a risk you will lose all content.
> 
> Two Roamio boxes, both 20.7.1.RC2 and both performed a scheduled update this morning about 6am and no change in the guide, which extends to 3/26. I posted this on the previous page.
> 
> I placed the Roamio into Standby. I removed power for 30 seconds. I applied power. After 30 minutes I checked and the guide extends to 3/27. BTW, all teams for round 1 NCAA are now in the guide.
> 
> I did the same with my other Roamio with the same results.
> 
> Should I get a timer to kill power every morning? My next scheduled update is about 6am tomorrow.


Did you happen to change the channel prior to checking the guide?

When I checked my Roamio Pro this morning after having wiped my program data last night, the guide data ended today at 2 PM. That made no sense since my To Do list went out to 3/27. I changed the channel and checked the guide again and it went out to 3/27 2 PM.

Speaking of which there appears to be a bug in the guide where it won't display all available guide data for the final day. My guide only goes out to 3/27 2 PM, but my To Do list has things scheduled for 6 PM on 3/27. I just can't see them in the guide. This was happening with 20.6.3 and still happens in 20.7.1.RC2.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I have an old habit. When I see "Pending", I put the box into standby and pull the plug. It's part of my aversion to doing computer warm boots. There are too many chips that don't get a proper reset without a power down. But if you want to try it: Standby then pull the plug for 30 seconds. There is always a guide update shortly after power is applied. Usually nothing happens. Maybe you'll get lucky.


Just as a FYI, "standby" isn't really standby from the computer sense of the term. It simply turns off the video output. The box is still "wide awake" and actively doing things in the background.


----------



## philnj1211

morac said:


> It's a temporary fix. You should continue to get new guide data every day until it simply stops working again.


Thanks. How long does it take to do the CPI and TDL? Then, I connect for a guide rebuild?


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Just as a FYI, "standby" isn't really standby from the computer sense of the term. It simply turns off the video output. The box is still "wide awake" and actively doing things in the background.


Since it also stops buffering, I hope that means there are no disk writes happening when I pull the plug. I brought up the video issue since it doesn't really enter Standby until the video stops.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Did you happen to change the channel prior to checking the guide?
> 
> When I checked my Roamio Pro this morning after having wiped my program data last night, the guide data ended today at 2 PM. That made no sense since my To Do list went out to 3/27. I changed the channel and checked the guide again and it went out to 3/27 2 PM.
> 
> Speaking of which there appears to be a bug in the guide where it won't display all available guide data for the final day. My guide only goes out to 3/27 2 PM, but my To Do list has things scheduled for 6 PM on 3/27. I just can't see them in the guide. This was happening with 20.6.3 and still happens in 20.7.1.RC2.


You must live a charmed life. My guide has always ended at 2pm on Daylight and 1pm on Standard. As for the TDL, if it's not on the guide, it's not on the TDL. Since I have a 1P for Late Night, it shows on the TDL for the day that ends at 2pm. Even with Screener and tvguide.com, the end of there guide can usually be extended by using the > to move ahead even after the drop down time ends. With Screener I usually have to jump to the end with >, since the display is almost always a day short. Of course the final day of any guide is subject to change.

Others have reported guide ending at 6pm. When I had Rovi before, it was always 2am for the content, but the guide extension was automatic, so there were periodic TBA days. An exception was any program that started before the cutoff, but was long enough to go past the cutoff, would still show. C-SPAN was good for that.


----------



## tim_m

I would rather not have to go that route to fix it. The thought of having to re-add all of my one passes is not something that thrills me.


----------



## morac

philnj1211 said:


> Thanks. How long does it take to do the CPI and TDL? Then, I connect for a guide rebuild?


It probably depends on the number of channels you have and what type of box. On my Roamio Pro it takes about 10 to 15 minutes to boot back up after initiating the CPI&TDL. At that point you can either force a connection or the box will make one on it's own within the next hour. The connection (dependent on download speed) takes about 15 minutes to complete.

The whole thing took less than 45 minutes in my case. If you don't want to baby sit it and let it connect on it's own, it will take a little longer.


----------



## morac

tim_m said:


> I would rather not have to go that route to fix it. The thought of having to re-add all of my one passes is not something that thrills me.


OnePasses are not deleted so you don't have to re-add them. What gets cleared is the last watched state of OnePasses. And as mentioned, the streaming movies folder is deleted.


----------



## tim_m

morac said:


> OnePasses are not deleted so you don't have to re-add them. What gets cleared is the last watched state of OnePasses. And as mentioned, the streaming movies folder is deleted.


Oh ok that is a relief as i have a lot of shows my family watches and having to add them all again would not be fun.


----------



## tim_m

FYI i already tried the reboot and force connection trick. That did not work for me.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Since it also stops buffering, I hope that means there are no disk writes happening when I pull the plug. I brought up the video issue since it doesn't really enter Standby until the video stops.


There's no guarantee that disk writes won't be occurring when you pull the plug as the box may be recording something. Even if you stop all recordings, the box could be indexing, garbage collecting, writing logs, etc.

I wouldn't recommend pulling the plug during indexing, but theoretically the box should be able to handle pulling the plug at any time as it was originally designed to handle that.

Of course in practice there might be an off chance something bad could happen which is why I have my TiVos on a UPS and also tend to restart the box via the menus rather than pulling the plug since that way the drives don't suddenly lose power. The only time I pull the plug is if I need to move the box or it completely locks up, which (knocks on wood) hasn't happened for a long time now.


----------



## tim_m

What do you mean exactly by last watched state? Sorry for the dumb question. I'm very new to tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> I would rather not have to go that route to fix it. The thought of having to re-add all of my one passes is not something that thrills me.


Your 1P and TDL are not harmed when you clear the guide. The 1P manager will rebuild the To Do List, and manual recordings are not affected. You will lose place holders for streaming programs. It will be finished when the 1P manager no longer displays "updating". That takes a few minutes.


----------



## tim_m

morac said:


> There's no guarantee that disk writes won't be occurring when you pull the plug as the box may be recording something. Even if you stop all recordings, the box could be indexing, garbage collecting, writing logs, etc.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend pulling the plug during indexing, but theoretically the box should be able to handle pulling the plug at any time as it was originally designed to handle that.
> 
> Of course in practice there might be an off chance something bad could happen which is why I have my TiVos on a UPS and also tend to restart the box via the menus rather than pulling the plug since that way the drives don't suddenly lose power. The only time I pull the plug is if I need to move the box or it completely locks up, which (knocks on wood) hasn't happened for a long time now.


For some reason i am unable to reboot my box via the menu. I can get to the screen but the part where it says press thumbs up three times it doesn't work. No thumbs up appear.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Others have reported guide ending at 6pm. When I had Rovi before, it was always 2am for the content, but the guide extension was automatic, so there were periodic TBA days. An exception was any program that started before the cutoff, but was long enough to go past the cutoff, would still show. C-SPAN was good for that.


I always used to have data out to 6/7 pm. I'm not sure when it started only going to 2 pm, but I'm guessing it was after the switch to RoVi data. It really doesn't mean much since any data more than about 3 or 4 days out is usually suspect anyway. That's one of the reasons why not getting updates for more than a day or two is problematic under the new regime.


----------



## morac

tim_m said:


> For some reason i am unable to reboot my box via the menu. I can get to the screen but the part where it says press thumbs up three times it doesn't work. No thumbs up appear.


It's three thumbs *down*, not up and then enter. That's probably why it's not showing up.


----------



## davidscarter

No new guide data for me after the scheduled morning connection or a forced connection this afternoon; still only to 3/23. I'll wait until this weekend to see if things get fixed before then, at which point I'll try the CPI&TDL.

(I watched this afternoon's connection, and this time it didn't even go through the motions of downloading or loading, whereas for connections yesterday both statuses appeared briefly.)

For those who have been successful with CPI&TDL, has that also had to be in conjunction with a reboot?


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> For those who have been successful with CPI&TDL, has that also had to be in conjunction with a reboot?


Nothing is promised. We're just spitballing. So far there is no rule that covers everyone. But it is educational.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Nothing is promised. We're just spitballing.


That should be the new TiVo motto!


----------



## sharkster

_'Rivo - no promises...just throwing it out there to see if it sticks'_


----------



## tim_m

Tried the CPI&TDL Still no dice and no guide data now. Guess i just have to wait it out.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Tried the CPI&TDL Still no dice and no guide data now. Guess i just have to wait it out.


If you mean "TBA" for everything, you have nothing to lose by a power cycle. That assumes you don't want to make manual recordings.

Pull the plug, wait 30 seconds, plug in. Check in an hour.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> If you mean "TBA" for everything, you have nothing to lose by a power cycle. That assumes you don't want to make manual recordings.
> 
> Pull the plug, wait 30 seconds, plug in. Check in an hour.


The guide still says TBA but the to do list is starting to repopulate already including show and movie titles.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> The guide still says TBA but the to do list is starting to repopulate already including show and movie titles.


Are those items in the TDL from your 1P list, or from manual guide selections? If your 1P list is all grayed out, you have no guide data.


----------



## tim_m

Think i got it. Forced a connection and it has been loading info for 20 minutes.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> Are those items in the TDL from your 1P list, or from manual guide selections? If your 1P list is all grayed out, you have no guide data.


Mostly manual but one 1PL.


----------



## lessd

I just checked my Bolt +, the last full day is March 22, goes on March 23 it only goes to 8 pm. that only 1 week of full data, should be at least 12 days.


----------



## morac

I'm really surprised TiVo hasn't fixed this on their end yet. I'm guessing most people either don't check the guide and won't notice until they get the guide data is running out message. I forget how low the data needs to get for that to happen. March 23 is still a week away.

That or it's only affecting a handful of people, but I haven't seen anyone mention that their guide data updated on it's own without doing a CPI&TDL. I realize that people don't normally report something as "working", but considering the number of people reporting problems here and considering that most TiVo users don't register here, I would think it's a fairly widespread problem. TiVo was unaware of it 2 days ago. Checking TiVo's twitter feed I don't see anyone reporting issues there either.


----------



## atmuscarella

I am guessing very few people other than those reading this thread check to see how far out the guide data on their TiVo goes. Most people will not notice unless it causes a problem and given that some of us set one passes and don't bother even looking at the guide very often we would only notice if something doesn't record.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I'm really surprised TiVo hasn't fixed this on their end yet. I'm guessing most people either don't check the guide and won't notice until they get the guide data is running out message. I forget how low the data needs to get for that to happen. March 23 is still a week away.
> 
> That or it's only affecting a handful of people, but I haven't seen anyone mention that their guide data updated on it's own without doing a CPI&TDL. I realize that people don't normally report something as "working", but considering the number of people reporting problems here and considering that most TiVo users don't register here, I would think it's a fairly widespread problem. TiVo was unaware of it 2 days ago. Checking TiVo's twitter feed I don't see anyone reporting issues there either.


Good observation. Something to add: I still keep my Premiere running. It has had a full guide on its OTA this whole time. Also, that running out of data message may not work anymore. I haven't seen when I do the CPI&TDL like I used to, so something has changed. It used to be there telling me to connect. But this may all be a nightmare and I will wake up tomorrow and still have the Gracenote guide.


----------



## morac

atmuscarella said:


> I am guessing very few people other than those reading this thread check to see how far out the guide data on their TiVo goes. Most people will not notice unless it causes a problem and given that some of us set one passes and don't bother even looking at the guide very often we would only notice if something doesn't record.


Truthfully I wasn't going to do a clear program data until Friday to give time for TiVo to fix the issue, but I had a recording scheduled for tomorrow that should not have been there as the program isn't airing this week.

That was updated in the guide data days ago, but since the box hadn't pulled new data since Friday (5 days ago) it was still on the box.

That's something people forget. It's not just that the box has no data past March 23, it's the existing wrong data isn't being fixed.


----------



## tim_m

Got my data back and now have data through the 27th and into early 28th.


----------



## osu1991

See it's affecting my other Roamio on cable too. Gonna have to go over to my dads and fix that one. Also noticed this afternoon 6 movies and some episodes of an old show from a channel I no longer receive were deleted on mine. I had to recover them from the deleted recordings folder.


----------



## sharkster

Well, it is encouraging that some are getting updated guide data! Hopefully, it will hit my Bolt and Premiere soon.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Got my data back and now have data through the 27th and into early 28th.


What did you do?


----------



## sfenton

This just resolved for me. I was stuck on the 23rd. I forced a connection just after 6 pm est. It did not seem to connect for long so I was not hopeful. It took a long time to load. When it finished, I had data till the 28th. It took a while for my ToDo list to update but it is now updated too.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> What did you do?


Cleared the program data and to do list then a forced connection got it to update.


----------



## JoeKustra

From TiVo support:

This is now a known issue we are currently investigating. We're looking into the reasons why the guide is not populating past 03/23 on your TiVos. Please send me a PM with the TiVo Service Number of your affected TiVo, as well as your Zip Code and Cable Provider.

So, if you want to see how well TiVo's support works, give it a shot.


----------



## mrizzo80

I just forced a connection. It's taking a while to load, so I assume I'll be up-to-date shortly.


----------



## JoeKustra

Looks like someone just fed the hamsters.


----------



## morac

My support ticket regarding the issue was marked as resolved. I don't know if that's because they fixed the problem or they saw my box got data after I cleared the data. 

I'm hoping it's the former.


----------



## chrishicks

Another week and yet another lack of data issue as my Roamio was only going to the 22nd. It made a call earlier this morning and it still only went to the 22nd after the connection. I forced a connection about 45 minutes ago without doing any kind of clear/delete/reboot and this connection took a while to do and now that it's done my data goes out to the 28th. I was starting to wonder if I missed the once a week Rovi update(that's what they're doing now right?) since I've been without power for almost a week and was about to move yet more shows to my X1, which goes out to the 29th by the way, so I didn't risk missing anything.


----------



## cherry ghost

tim_m said:


> Got my data back and now have data through the 27th and into early 28th.


Same

All I did was force a connection.


----------



## morac

cherry ghost said:


> Same
> 
> All I did was force a connection.


Guess that answers my question. Turns out I could have waited, but I got impatient.

Now the big question is how long till this happens again?


----------



## series5orpremier

morac said:


> Now the big question is how long till this happens again?


Just keep an eye out every weekend. It usually starts missing updates on Fridays +/- a day.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Guess that answers my question. Turns out I could have waited, but I got impatient.
> 
> Now the big question is how long till this happens again?


I'll wait until next week gets the boiler plate and late night updates. Two weeks until the next failure is my guess.


----------



## tim_m

series5orpremier said:


> Just keep an eye out every weekend. It usually starts missing updates on Fridays +/- a day.


Yeah mine updated this past Saturday but stopped on Sunday. All is well now. Data and To Do List is repopulated.


----------



## gonzotek

Yep, started a connection at 7pm, after reading the last several pages of this thread, and now have data visible on the guide out to about 3pm 3/28. Did not do any clear & delete procedure or other troubleshooting, just a forced connection.


----------



## tim_m

So maybe the key is to wait until Wednesday around 6-7 pm the weekend after it stops updating.


----------



## series5orpremier

tim_m said:


> Yeah mine updated this past Saturday but stopped on Sunday. All is well now. Data and To Do List is repopulated.


Sorry to tell you but if that's the case your Saturday update was just a consequence of the timing of your box's random calls to the mother ship; it actually contained an update from an earlier day.


----------



## davidscarter

Okay, so this is... interesting?

On a whim, at 5:30 EDT today (about 1.5 hours since I had last forced a network connection), I went and did a 'Test Internet Connection'. It didn't hang on 'configuring', so I went and forced a regular network connection again. And...

It connected and downloaded the software update.

So I restarted and installed the update (20.7.1.RC2). Then forced a network connection. And...

It downloaded new guide data! I now have through 3/28.

Looking now at other recent posts, it seems that the other things in my circumstance are coincidental? I was probably scheduled to get the update on my next 'working' connection anyway. More likely that TiVo finally flipped whichever bit needed flipping.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Why is it so difficult to report improper guide information. Called today and talked to two separate reps regarding the fact that Stan Lee's lucky man is displaying last years season 1 information for season 2 instead of the correct info. It's like pulling teeth. They want you to repeat guided setup, reboot connect multiple times ignoring the simple fact the guide information for this show is incorrect. Please fix it. I know it's not the equipment it's never the equipment for wrong guide information. Please TiVo get your reps to pull their heads out of their proverbial butts, and to listen to the customers instead of ignoring what they are telling you. 

A very ticked off customer here because of this.


----------



## tim_m

I guess i've been very lucky so far. I haven't come across any wrong guide data for any of my shows. The only thing i've had happen is it incorrectly marking an episode as new when it isn't. So i just had to go through the to do list and cancel a few things. Annoying but not the end of the world.


----------



## Bierboy

Late this afternoon, my Premiere downloaded and installed the new update. I then forced a connection, but still no guide data past the afternoon of March 23...


----------



## morac

Bierboy said:


> Late this afternoon, my Premiere downloaded and installed the new update. I then forced a connection, but still no guide data past the afternoon of March 23...


Margret tweeted at me that this should be fixed at this point. If forcing a connection isn't working at this point you may have to bite the bullet and clear program data. You could try restarting first before doing that.


----------



## HerronScott

I didn't do anything but force a connection around 9pm this evening (last connection was early this morning and it was still showing March 22nd) and now it's showing guide data to March 27th - Comcast FWIW.

Scott


----------



## krypdo

I'm one of those who don't regularly check the guide data unless something goes muck. It did last night. Roamio pro 20.6.3 here and it missed the Warriors game that was on our local Comcast sportsnet (sf bay area). When I look at the guide data for that channel, most time slots are TBA. All channels with guide data to 3/23 2pm. In account info it however says program info til 3/22. Forcing a connection now and will see what happens.


----------



## wmhjr

No luck here. Forced a connection just now. After it taking longer than normal I still have nothing after 7:30pm on the 23rd. This crap is REALLY getting old.


----------



## krypdo

wmhjr said:


> No luck here. Forced a connection just now. After it taking longer than normal I still have nothing after 7:30pm on the 23rd. This crap is REALLY getting old.


check the network settings page to see if it is pending restart. Mine is and I'm just waiting for some recordings to finish. Maybe new guide data will show up after the restart and possibly 20.7 install.


----------



## wmhjr

It is not. I had already checked. I'm now doing a CPI and tdl. Complete crap. If I hadn't checked I'd be missing yet more recordings. That's assuming this even works. These things have become more unreliable than the old Comcast sa boxes.


----------



## wmhjr

Now running guided setup (again). It was "fixed", huh? Yeah, TiVo. Sure.


----------



## Bierboy

Apparently fixed...for now. Guide data runs through the 28th after a forced connection just now...


----------



## JoeKustra

Two basic Roamio with 20.7.1.RC2 did their scheduled connection about 6:30am and both advanced their guide data one day to 3/28. I watched one and it spent the same time on Downloading as Getting Info. No delay on "Configuring...". That changed.


----------



## wmhjr

Even after all that I now have data till 7pm on the 27th. 

Looks like the entire process is now ad reliable as rovi data. 

Not.


----------



## mschnebly

JoeKustra said:


> You could do a CPI&TDL, but there is a risk you will lose all content.
> 
> Two Roamio boxes, both 20.7.1.RC2 and both performed a scheduled update this morning about 6am and no change in the guide, which extends to 3/26. I posted this on the previous page.
> 
> I placed the Roamio into Standby. I removed power for 30 seconds. I applied power. After 30 minutes I checked and the guide extends to 3/27. BTW, all teams for round 1 NCAA are now in the guide.
> 
> I did the same with my other Roamio with the same results.
> 
> Should I get a timer to kill power every morning? My next scheduled update is about 6am tomorrow.


It's a good thing that TiVos "Just Work", imagine if they didn't?  Sorry, I couldn't help my self. I went through this same crap with my WMC and the Rovi cut over. TiVo should have learned from that.


----------



## atmuscarella

The 3 TiVos I have on (Bolt, base Roamio, & Premiere) have all called in for today and have guide data through 3/28 7:00 pm, the Bolt & Roamio also appear to have updated to 20.7.1 over night all without any action on my part.


----------



## Jed1

Both of my TiVo's updated this morning and I have data out to 3:00PM March 28th. I did not do anything at all and just let them do their thing. I did not look to see if their was any out dated info like there was the last time.
I guess this is a new normal.


----------



## slowbiscuit

morac said:


> Speaking of which there appears to be a bug in the guide where it won't display all available guide data for the final day. My guide only goes out to 3/27 2 PM, but my To Do list has things scheduled for 6 PM on 3/27. I just can't see them in the guide. This was happening with 20.6.3 and still happens in 20.7.1.RC2.


Must be a lineup-specific thing, because I've seen the 2pm cutoff in every Tivo I've ever owned. It's been like this for years (I only go back as far as the HDs).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

slowbiscuit said:


> Must be a lineup-specific thing, because I've seen the 2pm cutoff in every Tivo I've ever owned. It's been like this for years (I only go back as far as the HDs).


I wonder if this is based on location, east coast vs west coast? I'm on the east coast and my TiVo has always gone out to 7 PM at the end of the guide data.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Nope, I'm on east coast. I think it's either provider-specific or some other random Tivo config. I think we used to have a 6/7pm cutoff long ago but it's been years now that it was changed to 1/2pm here.

I've never understood why it isn't simply a full day cutoff.


----------



## lessd

I record all the late night shows, than look to see what guest are on, I have noticed that some of them now have no information as to what guests are going to be on (like Colbert), have others noticed this or is TiVo just picking on me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I wonder if this is based on location, east coast vs west coast? I'm on the east coast and my TiVo has always gone out to 7 PM at the end of the guide data.


I'm on the the Mississippi River's west coast, and it's always been 6:00 PM for me...


----------



## wmhjr

I'm in the Pgh PA area. It has varied. lately it has been 7pm. Obviously those are just the entries. It doesn't mean that the data is accurate.


----------



## BobCamp1

slowbiscuit said:


> Nope, I'm on east coast. I think it's either provider-specific or some other random Tivo config. I think we used to have a 6/7pm cutoff long ago but it's been years now that it was changed to 1/2pm here.
> 
> I've never understood why it isn't simply a full day cutoff.


Tivos are sold in Hawaii (and Alaska). Hawaii is 10 hours behind UTC, so 2 PM there is midnight UTC. Guide data and scheduling are done in UTC time, so a 2 PM cutoff makes sense there.

As to why that cutoff is EVERYWHERE, I have no idea unless Hawaii is influencing everybody else somehow. Maybe Tivo updates the database twice a day -- once for continental U.S., and once for Alaska/Hawaii. But I think a full day cutoff would happen at midnight UTC time and not your local time.


----------



## wmhjr

BobCamp1 said:


> Tivos are sold in Hawaii (and Alaska). Hawaii is 10 hours behind UTC, so 2 PM there is midnight UTC. Guide data and scheduling are done in UTC time, so a 2 PM cutoff makes sense there.
> 
> As to why that cutoff is EVERYWHERE, I have no idea unless Hawaii is influencing everybody else somehow. Maybe Tivo updates the database twice a day -- once for continental U.S., and once for Alaska/Hawaii. But I think a full day cutoff would happen at midnight UTC time and not your local time.


That cutoff is obviously not EVERYWHERE. It is not here - nor a 10 hour difference behind UTC - here. It is inconsistent.


----------



## JoeKustra

lessd said:


> I record all the late night shows, than look to see what guest are on, I have noticed that some of them now have no information as to what guests are going to be on (like Colbert), have others noticed this or is TiVo just picking on me.


If you do this a lot (check for guests) you may see the pattern. Usually the Saturday update fills in NBC, CBS & ABC for the following week up to Thursday. Friday's gests fill in on Monday or Tuesday. Of course all this goes to crap when they forget to feed the hamsters and the guides fail to get updates. I don't watch Conan.

Right now I have guest lists for tonight's programs. Next week's are all generic. One caution is TDS, which at this time is missing its season and episode numbers for Monday 3/27 and is not in my To Do List. That may get corrected.

This morning, as I posted, both Roamio units had guide data to 3.27. I powered on my Premiere and it has cable & OTA data to 3/28. I've done a restart on one Roamio and it's now finishing the normal update after a reboot. It now extends to 3/29. One last caution: NCAA games are going to make The Late Show hard to track. Screener has it off Friday and next week.


----------



## sharkster

Here's what I don't get - I'm one of the ones stuck on guide info only through 3/22 with both my Bolt and Premiere.

Both have been calling in every day successfully, yet not updating the guide data beyond 22 for several days. Last night something told me to connect the Bolt and see if anything happens. So I did a connection and it updated the guide data. This morning I did the same on my Premiere before I got up (it's my bdrm Tivo) and it updated the guide data. 

Now both have the appropriate number of days on guide data. What's the difference between me connecting and the automatic daily connection? Furthermore, I've done manual connections before and the guide data didn't further itself.

Clearly, this kind of bugs me because I like things that make sense.


----------



## wmhjr

sharkster said:


> Clearly, this kind of bugs me because I like things that make sense.


I agree - and if you travel this is very problematic. I check against myfutoncritic every day to fix the issues that occur with high frequency ever since Rovi came along. I can do that remotely. However, what I can't do remotely is fix the issue when the guide doesn't update. However, I don't think there is ever going to be any "sense" made of this. This is - again - the new "low quality" Tivo norm. While they were only 2 tuner, a bad UI, and limited capacity, it's now gotten to the point where my old Comcast SA8300HD DVRs were more reliable than Tivo.


----------



## series5orpremier

sharkster said:


> Both have been calling in every day successfully, yet not updating the guide data beyond 22 for several day
> Now both have the appropriate number of days on guide data. What's the difference between me connecting and the automatic daily connection? Furthermore, I've done manual connections before and the guide data didn't further itself.


There's no difference. An automatic connection is just a manual connection that occurs at a fairly random time chosen by the software. No matter if the connection is automatic or manual, if the new guide data is ready for download at RiVo's end at the time of connection it will (or should) download to you. If it's not ready yet you'll get nothing. What might be happening with the long multi-day droughts is some data is ready for you but there's some bug at their end telling them not to download. For the time being at least it appears this bug can be circumvented by going through the hassle of a CPI&TDL.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> There's no difference. An automatic connection is just a manual connection that occurs at a fairly random time chosen by the software. No matter if the connection is automatic or manual, if the new guide data is ready for download at RiVo's end at the time of connection it will (or should) download to you. If it's not ready yet you'll get nothing. What might be happening with the long multi-day droughts is some data is ready for you but there's some bug at their end telling them not to download.


Thanks! That all makes a lot of sense.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> What might be happening with the long multi-day droughts is some data is ready for you but there's some bug at their end telling them not to download.


I agree. The symptom of a very long "Configuring..." is one side effect. There is now (with Rovi) a relationship between guide updates and VCM connections. In the past those two were never coincident. Same with the indexing that happens some 12 hours after a connection every day. I guess they (TiVo) are still trying to make all the parts work. "Nobody knew it was so complicated"


----------



## lessd

JoeKustra said:


> day. I guess they (TiVo) are still trying to all the parts work. "Nobody knew it was so complicated"


That because ROVI/TiVo was bugged


----------



## sharkster

LMAO, Joe


----------



## wmhjr

series5orpremier said:


> For the time being at least it appears this bug can be circumvented by going through the hassle of a CPI&TDL.


Actually, you probably need to say that it appears as though the bug can be circumvented if you are home and notice it (as opposed to traveling) and if you go through the hassle of a CPI&TDL and run guided setup again, and wait overnight.

This has been my experience. Running CPI&TDL did not result in new data. It actually resulted in no data. On then running guided setup again resulted in new data. In between, I did forced connection and reboot - so it clearly did not work until guided setup. Not the experience everybody has, but just to be accurate.


----------



## series5orpremier

I don't think a full guided setup is required after CPI&TDL.... just a forced manual connection or two to repopulate the guide data and to do list.


----------



## JACKASTOR

sharkster said:


> Here's what I don't get - I'm one of the ones stuck on guide info only through 3/22 with both my Bolt and Premiere.
> 
> Both have been calling in every day successfully, yet not updating the guide data beyond 22 for several days. Last night something told me to connect the Bolt and see if anything happens. So I did a connection and it updated the guide data. This morning I did the same on my Premiere before I got up (it's my bdrm Tivo) and it updated the guide data.
> 
> Now both have the appropriate number of days on guide data. What's the difference between me connecting and the automatic daily connection? Furthermore, I've done manual connections before and the guide data didn't further itself.
> 
> Clearly, this kind of bugs me because I like things that make sense.


Just for kicks, restart one machine. See what happens


----------



## JACKASTOR

lessd said:


> That because ROVI/TiVo was bugged


Is Trump saying this? Cause he has no proof


----------



## JoeKustra

wmhjr said:


> This has been my experience. Running CPI&TDL did not result in new data. It actually resulted in no data. On then running guided setup again resulted in new data. In between, I did forced connection and reboot - so it clearly did not work until guided setup. Not the experience everybody has, but just to be accurate.


This was true. I've noticed that now there is no prompt to perform a connection to get new data. It does schedule a connection for about 10 minutes in the future. Same with a Restart.


----------



## wmhjr

JoeKustra said:


> This was true. I've noticed that now there is no prompt to perform a connection to get new data. It does schedule a connection for about 10 minutes in the future. Same with a Restart.


Just to be clear, it did not initiate a connection after the CPI&TDL. I waited about 30 minutes. Then I forced a connection. Still no data. Then I rebooted. Still no data. It was not until I performed guided setup again that any progress started. And even then, it was REALLY slow.


----------



## morac

wmhjr said:


> Just to be clear, it did not initiate a connection after the CPI&TDL. I waited about 30 minutes. Then I forced a connection. Still no data. Then I rebooted. Still no data. It was not until I performed guided setup again that any progress started. And even then, it was REALLY slow.


I can't say for certain, but I think the guided setup probably wasn't necessary. I suspect that if you had just forced a connection after restarting the data would have updated. Do you have a Premiere? If so there's a "known issue" where sometimes it requires a restart to get guide data on Premieres.


----------



## sharkster

JACKASTOR said:


> Just for kicks, restart one machine. See what happens


Fortunately, I didn't need to do that. Suddenly, since last night, I was able to do connections on both of them and they both updated the guide data to where it should be. Just strange, though, and I guess it's what another poster said - when the data is there it's there. So, I have to presume that for all of those days when it was not furthering the guide data that there was none to provide. Welcome to Rovi. 

Probably cuz I'm psychic that something suddenly, last evening, told me to do a connect. I had refrained from doing so on this go-round with old and crappy guide data until I got that last night.  The only reason I waited until this morning to do the bdrm one was because it was recording when I went to bed last night and i didn't want to wait it out. I have enough problems sleeping.


----------



## series5orpremier

wmhjr said:


> Just to be clear, it did not initiate a connection after the CPI&TDL. I waited about 30 minutes. Then I forced a connection. Still no data. Then I rebooted. Still no data. It was not until I performed guided setup again that any progress started. And even then, it was REALLY slow.


At the time was your software version 20.6.3? We only needed a forced connection after CPI&TDL with 20.7.1 and there were some reports that CPI&TDL + forced connection didn't do the trick with 20.6.3.


----------



## wmhjr

morac said:


> I can't say for certain, but I think the guided setup probably wasn't necessary. I suspect that if you had just forced a connection after restarting the data would have updated. Do you have a Premiere? If so there's a "known issue" where sometimes it requires a restart to get guide data on Premieres.


As I've said I DID force a connection after. Then I DID even reboot. When neither fixed it THEN I did guided setup. I waited between each step. This took hours.

Mine are Roamio Pros. 2 of them and 4 minis.


----------



## wmhjr

series5orpremier said:


> At the time was your software version 20.6.3? We only needed a forced connection after CPI&TDL with 20.7.1 and there were some reports that CPI&TDL + forced connection didn't do the trick with 20.6.3.


20.7.1.rc2


----------



## JACKASTOR

Well I'm glad your up and [email protected]


----------



## tim_m

Mine updated today as it was supposed to and i now have guide data for all of the 28th and part of 29th.


----------



## fburgerod

In the Bay Area and the Warriors are playing at 7:30pm, but no recording is scheduled because apparently the opponent is...to be announced! Way to go Rovi.


----------



## series5orpremier

Since Rovi took over I've become accustomed to manually recording every sports event I want and forgetting about 1Ps and Wishlists.


----------



## mattack

This week, Colbert's info is all screwed up... i.e. missing.. and it is new episodes at least through tonight.. (I checked the late show lineups page)


----------



## lessd

JACKASTOR said:


> Is Trump saying this? Cause he has no proof


Give it enough time and it will come out, now 2090 is the given date it will come out with proof, see if I am correct.


----------



## JoeKustra

mattack said:


> This week, Colbert's info is all screwed up... i.e. missing.. and it is new episodes at least through tonight.. (I checked the late show lineups page)


So far this week has been correct on my TiVo guide and agreed with Screener. Perhaps CBS pulled a Rovi?


----------



## JoeKustra

wmhjr said:


> Just to be clear, it did not initiate a connection after the CPI&TDL. I waited about 30 minutes. Then I forced a connection. Still no data. Then I rebooted. Still no data. It was not until I performed guided setup again that any progress started. And even then, it was REALLY slow.


I just checked my Messages. The last time I received a "No guide data (M60)" was 8/2016. I have probably done a CPL&TDL 6 times since then.


----------



## beryrinaldo

fburgerod said:


> In the Bay Area and the Warriors are playing at 7:30pm, but no recording is scheduled because apparently the opponent is...to be announced! Way to go Rovi.


I saw the same thing last night - did a manual recording then. This morning I discovered there was an update pending and after it finally completed, the listings are correct. A few more details in my post in this thread: Guide keeps reverting to "To Be Announced"


----------



## samccfl99

Gee, MSNBC seems to be correct today for the first day this week. Next week it again shows nothing correct and again "With All Due Respect" appears at 6 pm. Greta replaced them many many weeks ago. This is crap, but you get what you pay for...nothing if on LS.


----------



## wmhjr

JoeKustra said:


> I just checked my Messages. The last time I received a "No guide data (M60)" was 8/2016. I have probably done a CPL&TDL 6 times since then.


I'm not talking about a "No guide data (M60) message. I was talking about there simply not being relevant information displayed in the guide. In mine, the last message about "out of guide data (M60)" was on 8/27. I think maybe that was when the initial migration to Rovi was starting out - sometime around then? But the real issue isn't really "running out of data". It's that it's also not getting "corrected" and "changed" data. So, for example in the recent case (yesterday) of not having data past the 23rd, it's not really that you absolutely had to have data for the 24th yesterday. But it's really because data for the 16th may have been changed but didn't get picked up, resulting in missed recordings, wrong recordings, etc. Which, btw, is absolutely happening at least in my case. It's been a little challenge of mine that I have not yet found a day where I can't succeed. That is, at virtually any given time I can find where the guide does not match what is actually playing. Sometimes it takes 10-15 minutes, but it's pretty much always possible to do. I used to think it was just purely "bad Rovi data". Now I'm thinking it's a combination between that, and ineffective/inefficient updates on top of it. Neither of which, btw, I believe will ever really change.


----------



## JoeKustra

wmhjr said:


> I used to think it was just purely "bad Rovi data". Now I'm thinking it's a combination between that, and ineffective/inefficient updates on top of it. Neither of which, btw, I believe will ever really change.


Sadly, you are so right. My morning guide update takes me to 3/30, but next week news/late night is generic or boiler plate. Should I mention TDS is bad for the following Monday (no season or episode), so it's not in my TDL. Maybe it will get fixed before then. Maybe not.


----------



## Bierboy

samccfl99 said:


> Gee, MSNBC seems to be correct...


Surely you jest...


----------



## JACKASTOR

beryrinaldo said:


> I saw the same thing last night - did a manual recording then. This morning I discovered there was an update pending and after it finally completed, the listings are correct. A few more details in my post in this thread: Guide keeps reverting to "To Be Announced"


What version did you get for firmware?


----------



## beryrinaldo

JACKASTOR said:


> What version did you get for firmware?


Software version is now 20.7.1.RC2-USA-6-848 - not sure where to look for "firmware version"


----------



## JoeKustra

My update this morning has filled in all the late night guests and removed the boiler plate for news' shows. The following week's TDS is still bad. Note: it did not extend the guide. Still 3/30.


----------



## JACKASTOR

beryrinaldo said:


> Software version is now 20.7.1.RC2-USA-6-848 - not sure where to look for "firmware version"


Well that's what I meant to say.... my bad, Canadian is my first language.


----------



## JoeKustra

JACKASTOR said:


> Well that's what I meant to say.... my bad, Canadian is my first language.


I'm on your side. Back when I was young, firmware was something in non-volatile memory, like a PROM or EEPROM. Firmware is still used by most CE. Software was something that got loaded from "media" and was done each time it was needed. However, when TiVo downloads stuff, it could be save to the hard drive, then loaded into regular RAM during a restart. So in one sense it could be called firmware. But it could be called software. We don't know and it's really unimportant. But I'm bored.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I'm on your side. Back when I was young, firmware was something in non-volatile memory, like a PROM or EEPROM. Firmware is still used by most CE. Software was something that got loaded from "media" and was done each time it was needed. However, when TiVo downloads stuff, it could be save to the hard drive, then loaded into regular RAM during a restart. So in one sense it could be called firmware. But it could be called software. We don't know and it's really unimportant. But I'm bored.


If you want to get technical, the software on Roamio and Bolts is stored in rewritable flash storage in addition to the hard drive (which is why the drive can be replaced) so in effect it is both firmware and software.


----------



## JACKASTOR

You know that's certainly interesting. I love my TiVo more so the bolt. It's so freaking light and tiny compared to the roamio. The curve is well strange at first but you get over it quickly. Now I notice lately that there seems to be some pauses in button use on the remote and am wondering if there are some new tweaks being downloaded in the back ground to enhance our devices? Anyone else?


----------



## sharkster

JACKASTOR said:


> You know that's certainly interesting. I love my TiVo more so the bolt. It's so freaking light and tiny compared to the roamio. The curve is well strange at first but you get over it quickly. Now I notice lately that there seems to be some pauses in button use on the remote and am wondering if there are some new tweaks being downloaded in the back ground to enhance our devices? Anyone else?


For me, the 'curve' of the Bolt was one of the first things I actually liked. I'm kind of neurotic about doing whatever I can to keep my electronics cool. So, I put water bottle caps under the four corners of my other Tivos and other such electronic 'box' type items to help with air circulation.  Don't have to with the Bolt. I also like it much more than any of my previous Tivos. I kinda wish it weren't white, as I don't like white, but that's my only complaint. Then, what did they do? Came out with the next model that is black (my fav color). D'oh!


----------



## JACKASTOR

sharkster said:


> For me, the 'curve' of the Bolt was one of the first things I actually liked. I'm kind of neurotic about doing whatever I can to keep my electronics cool. So, I put water bottle caps under the four corners of my other Tivos and other such electronic 'box' type items to help with air circulation.  Don't have to with the Bolt. I also like it much more than any of my previous Tivos. I kinda wish it weren't white, as I don't like white, but that's my only complaint. Then, what did they do? Came out with the next model that is black (my fav color). D'oh!


I never liked the white. But since I got an Xbox one s it all matches now. I wonder if there are skins you can buy to enhance the look like what you can buy for the Xbox PlayStation etc. Skins would be cool because you could change it up as you wish. Or even hide it in plain site.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> For me, the 'curve' of the Bolt was one of the first things I actually liked. I'm kind of neurotic about doing whatever I can to keep my electronics cool. *So, I put water bottle caps under the four corners of my other Tivos and other such electronic 'box' type items to help with air circulation.  *Don't have to with the Bolt. I also like it much more than any of my previous Tivos. I kinda wish it weren't white, as I don't like white, but that's my only complaint. Then, what did they do? Came out with the next model that is black (my fav color). D'oh!


Interesting--I wonder, does it help (or is it simply OCD  )?


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> Interesting--I wonder, does it help (or is it simply OCD  )?


I'm gonna say both!


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> I'm gonna say both!


Dang--now I have to start scrounging up some plastic bottle caps (I drink tap water).


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> Dang--now I have to start scrounging up some plastic bottle caps (I drink tap water).


You make me smile. I like that in a person! 

Anyway, I don't know - I remember when I was getting my first laptop I studied up (cuz that's how I am) and learned that getting overheated is one of the worst things that can happen. Nope, no water bottle caps, but I use steel mesh laptops stands to keep circulation.

I also think about stuff that is a 'box' that sits on a surface and figured (cuz I think too much)  that maybe it would be better if there could be air circulation around the box to help dissipate any heat that comes from its operation. For whatever demented reason, the water bottle caps came to me as little 'legs' to put under them. You don't really see them at all but I figure it's better than just having it sit, flush, on the shelf surface.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> You make me smile. I like that in a person!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know - I remember when I was getting my first laptop I studied up (cuz that's how I am) and learned that getting overheated is one of the worst things that can happen. Nope, no water bottle caps, but I use steel mesh laptops stands to keep circulation.
> 
> I also think about stuff that is a 'box' that sits on a surface and figured (cuz I think too much)  that maybe it would be better if there could be air circulation around the box to help dissipate any heat that comes from its operation. For whatever demented reason, the water bottle caps came to me as little 'legs' to put under them. You don't really see them at all but I figure it's better than just having it sit, flush, on the shelf surface.


It all makes sense. I actually had asked about this at a local tech. store within the past year, as to laptops, and the salesguy told me that the over-heating issue is no longer an issue, with the current state of the technology. (But I still wouldn't put my laptop on top of a comforter.) As to one's TiVo, your point does make sense--why not create some extra space rather than extra insulation? People have expressed some concern over using a 7200 rpm replacement hard drive as vs. a 5400 rpm drive (the stock) because of, in part, the extra heat, and your point falls right within that as well. At any rate, a cheap option to put in place.

Now, to the park to scrounge up a bunch of bottle caps, lol.


----------



## sharkster

Eww, those will have cooties on them.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Eww, those will have cooties on them.


Even worse: people walk their dogs in that park.


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> Even worse: people walk their dogs in that park.


Hey, ya never know. My husband takes the dog out on their 3 hour excursion every Sunday. When the dog was little he taught him to drink water from the bottle. They share the bottle. Love the dog, but this is gross.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Hey, ya never know. My husband takes the dog out on their 3 hour excursion every Sunday. When the dog was little he taught him to drink water from the bottle. They share the bottle. Love the dog, but this is gross.


Taking matters too far! I think I'd buy him (both the husband and the dog) one of those small collapsible cups for their birthdays.

Amazon.com | YOFAN 3-Pack Collapsible Folding Silicone Cup for Camping Travel, Also for Pets or In Cars: Cup & Saucer Sets


----------



## JACKASTOR

Mikeguy said:


> Taking matters too far! I think I'd buy him (both the husband and the dog) one of those small collapsible cups for their birthdays.
> 
> Amazon.com | YOFAN 3-Pack Collapsible Folding Silicone Cup for Camping Travel, Also for Pets or In Cars: Cup & Saucer Sets


I'm with you on that in fact I have a collapsible bowel for my dog. I have yet to find a decent collapsible cup for my self..


----------



## Mikeguy

JACKASTOR said:


> I'm with you on that in fact I have a collapsible bowel for my dog. I have yet to find a decent collapsible cup for my self..


Saw some nifty ones at Amazon.com--lots there, surprisingly! E.g.:

Amazon.com : New! HYDAWAY Collapsible Pocket-sized Travel Water Bottle - 21 oz., Charcoal : Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Stojo Collapsible Cup, Silicone, Travel Mug, Reusable, Leak Proof Lid, 12 oz, Orange: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## series5orpremier

JACKASTOR said:


> I'm with you on that in fact I have a collapsible *bowel *for my dog. I have yet to find a decent collapsible cup for my self..


Phrasing, man (or spelling), phrasing


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> Phrasing, man (or spelling), phrasing


Wow. There's getting OT and then there's _really_ getting OT.


----------



## lessd

Is this *Daily Update* thread or a *Daily Guide Updates* thread ?


----------



## JoeKustra

Back on the rails. Two issues. Someone has a problem with the WGNA program "Underground". I can see it in my guide, but Search does not find it. If I try a 1P, I get no upcoming episodes. Second issue. TDS next week seems messed up. I have a 1P for new and starting with S22. The shows on 3/27 through 3/29 are not found on my 1P. The Thursday show is found, but it has the season & episode number that should be Monday's show. Monday's show is missing the season & episode number. I'm going to submit a lineup form, but here's two screw-ups that haven't been corrected with my daily update. My guide goes to 4/2. Any confirmation?


----------



## tim_m

So knock on wood ever since it cleared the program data and to do list it has updated daily without issue. I haven't even had to force a connection to do it. That's 13 consecutive days. Hopefully this is resolved.


----------



## velouria28

Yeah my boxes have been updating as well. Still seeing my fair share of bad Rovi data though. Sundance HD is To Be Announced after Sunday 4/2 for example.


----------



## tim_m

velouria28 said:


> Yeah my boxes have been updating as well. Still seeing my fair share of bad Rovi data though. Sundance HD is To Be Announced after Sunday 4/2 for example.


Yeah seeing stuff like that as well either TBA or no description available. But it does show up the closer it gets to the airdate.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo had a good run there for about 2 weeks and sure enough we miss a daily update yesterday and none yet today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo had a good run there for about 2 weeks and sure enough we miss a daily update yesterday and none yet today.


I was thinking about this two week pattern also. However, two Roamio units made a connection about 9am this morning but no data. A Premiere made a connection and its OTA guide extended 1 day but the cable guide is TBA after 8pm. Really weird. Next week is still boiler plate for news. So we wait for tomorrow. Odds are not good. Also, data matches tvguide.com so Rovi doesn't discriminate.


----------



## series5orpremier

Yeah, it's that Thursday-weekend time of the week. Most of my HBO and Cinemax channels haven't updated for 5 days and ALL my other channels haven't updated for 2 days.


----------



## mrizzo80

I put in a ticket ~6 weeks ago for _The 100 _only showing S2 episodes even though S3 is also on Netflix. Earlier this week they must have made a change, but it was for the worse. Now the only episode showing as being available on Netflix is S2E8.

And _Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey_ just lots almost all it's episodes today.

Great job, team!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo had a good run there for about 2 weeks and sure enough we miss a daily update yesterday and none yet today.


I've gotten mine on both days...good now through 6:00pm 4/20.


----------



## series5orpremier

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've gotten mine on both days...good now through 6:00pm 4/20.


OTA? OTA updates are not AS messed up as cable updates. My OTA is out to 4/20 6pm as well. OTA was never the timing problem, just the accuracy problem.


----------



## sharkster

I had my call in on the Bolt and it's only through 4/17, into 4/18 at 4:30pm. 

There just seems to be a cycle that about every other weekend it gets stale and then catches up, maybe, in the next week. Not as bad as it was a few weeks ago, so I guess I'm not complaining.

ETA - forgot to mention that the connection made today didn't even further the guide data beyond what it was before the connection (since yesterday's connection).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

series5orpremier said:


> OTA? OTA updates are not AS messed up as cable updates. My OTA is out to 4/20 6pm as well. OTA was never the timing problem, just the accuracy problem.


Nope, straight cable Roamio.


----------



## series5orpremier

That's encouraging, other cable locales should be updated in the coming hours.


----------



## morac

My data only goes out to 4/18 as well. I'm expecting this won't be fixed until some time next week. Fortunately next weeks data looks good so far (though a few shows have no description), but who knows if it will stay that way.

I checked the server data for my Roamio (Comcast) and that goes out to 8 PM on 4/19, so my client box is missing one day's worth. I checked this in the iOS app so I can't tell what time my box connected today, but it usually does so before 6 am, so it's possible the servers updated to 4/19 today and my box hasn't gotten the data yet. I think the server data should be out to 4/20 so that's not right.

My Premiere (OTA) looks to have data till 4/17 (hard to tell as I'm using the To Do List). Server data also goes out to 8 PM on 4/19.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> That's encouraging, other cable locales should be updated in the coming hours.


Just forced a connection on my Premiere. OTA and cable are now both 4/19. But still no updates to data. Still no update on tvguide.com but there is still Screener.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Just forced a connection on my Premiere. OTA and cable are now both 4/19. But still no updates to data. Still no update on tvguide.com but there is still Screener.


For my tvguide.com goes out to past midnight on 4/19, but I can't chose 4/20. Going past the end of 4/19 wraps back around to 4/8. TiVo online also goes out past 4/19, but if I select 11 pm, but there's no option to select 4/20.

So it looks like the server has data out to 4/20. The client just needs to download it.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> For my tvguide.com goes out to past midnight on 4/19, but I can't chose 4/20. Going past the end of 4/19 wraps back around to 4/8. TiVo online also goes out past 4/19, but if I select 11 pm, but there's no option to select 4/20.
> So it looks like the server has data out to 4/20. The client just needs to download it.


I forgot to mention that "configuring" was on the screen for a very long time.

Wow, tvguide.com got a data dump. I hope it spreads.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I forgot to mention that "configuring" was on the screen for a very long time.


That's a telltale sign of a problem downloading client data.


----------



## series5orpremier

I was having the same experience so I just executed the nuclear option* and at first glance it appears to have worked except I'm still missing some HBO and Cinemax data.

* CPI&TDL, followed by a forced connection


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> I was having the same experience so I just executed the nuclear option* and at first glance it appears to have worked except I'm still missing some HBO and Cinemax data.
> 
> * CPI&TDL, followed by a forced connection


That's a bunker buster. The nuclear option is a C&DE. 

BTW, if you wait 20 minutes a connection is made for you. Check System Information after any restart.


----------



## tim_m

Same here. did t he CGD&TDL clear late last night and all is well again.


----------



## series5orpremier

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, if you wait 20 minutes a connection is made for you. Check System Information after any restart.


It takes long enough as is and I'm not that patient, especially when shows are about to start I want to make sure get re-populated in the To Do List.


----------



## morac

Having to do a CPD&TDL list every 2 weeks is not acceptable. 

Whoever's job at TiVo to hit the button every 2 weeks to start updating the guide data needs to be fired.

Edit: Server now has data out to 4/20. Box still only has data to 4/18.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I did a CPI and TDL last night and made a connection and guide is now out to 4/20. So basically you now have to give your TiVo an enema every two weeks to make the guide data update.


----------



## HerronScott

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I did a CPI and TDL last night and made a connection and guide is now out to 4/20. So basically you now have to give your TiVo an enema every two weeks to make the guide data update.


I'm just going to wait as I did before and let it fix itself. I've checked my ToDo list and everything looks OK at least through Monday/Tuesday when it usually is "resolved".

Scott


----------



## morac

HerronScott said:


> I'm just going to wait as I did before and let it fix itself. I've checked my ToDo list and everything looks OK at least through Monday/Tuesday when it usually is "resolved".
> 
> Scott


Things don't just fix themselves. The last time I had to contact support chat and tweet both TiVo Support and Margret to get it fixed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842172466894008320


----------



## HerronScott

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I did a CPI and TDL last night and made a connection and guide is now out to 4/20. So basically you now have to give your TiVo an enema every two weeks to make the guide data update.





morac said:


> Things don't just fix themselves. The last time I had to contact support chat and tweet both TiVo Support and Margret to get it fixed.


I'm referring to not doing anything on my TiVo as PSU_Sudzu mentioned (CPI and TDL) as related to the recent issues with daily updates not getting any new data (currently our Roamio Pro is showing guide data out to the 18th so 10 days versus 11 or 12).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> I'm referring to not doing anything on my TiVo as PSU_Sudzu mentioned (CPI and TDL) as related to the recent issues with daily updates not getting any new data (currently our Roamio Pro is showing guide data out to the 18th so 10 days versus 11 or 12).
> Scott


I went the "do nothing" route. About noon my Premiere (OTA & cable) and two basic Roamio units did their thing. Result: Premiere OTA data to 4/21, cable to 4/19 8pm and TBA after that. Roamio: no change, still at 4/18 2pm with boiler plate and no guest lists for late night. Screener is good, tvguide.com is good and tv.com is good (except for guests). Restart one Roamio: no change after connection.

One Roamio now doing CPI&TDL. I'll be back.

Back. Result: no guide. Next update scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Jed1

Both of my Roamios are stuck at 4/18. TiVo Support Twitter feed is just telling every body to connect to the service. I do not understand why people bother with Support as they never will admit that maybe there is a problem. I will just wait like I did last time until it updates itself.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Both of my Roamios are stuck at 4/18. TiVo Support Twitter feed is just telling every body to connect to the service. I do not understand why people bother with Support as they never will admit that maybe there is a problem. I will just wait like I did last time until it updates itself.


I just made a connection: no change on Roamio. Premiere is happy to 4/21.


----------



## sharkster

I think that the kind of support they seem to have now reminds me of the old days when I would call tech support about a computer problem. It was always just something like ' clear your coookies, restart your computer, and call back if there is still a problem *click*'. 

Anyway, I'm encouraged to see that some are getting updated info. Once again, I had something in my head I wanted to record, just after the end of what I've had for guide data for several days and I forgot what it is. Last night I tried a connection around 5pm and it didn't further anything. I have a scheduled connection just after noon today, but I think I'll try it now on my Bolt and see what happens.

Meanwhile, I'm pissed I didn't write down whatever show that was that was barely outside the guide data. *sigh* Still getting used to not having a memory and need to work harder on writing everything down.


----------



## webminster

JUst tried this morning to force connect to service... got a "network problem", more info suggested it couldn't connect to time service (e.g. NTP port 123). Did block on the "setting clock" for too long. Quick check oof network here doesn't show a problem, wonder if Tivo is having more issues?


----------



## sharkster

Well, that was a bust. Info still through 4/17, up TO 4/18 (mid afternoon). 

It moved down the scheduled connection for today a couple of hours, so we'll see what happens this afternoon.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Well, that was a bust. Info still through 4/17, up TO 4/18 (mid afternoon).
> 
> It moved down the scheduled connection for today a couple of hours, so we'll see what happens this afternoon.


Since I checked with TiVo Online, and it shows a nice guide, I'd say it's having a bad dream. It does have the change I made with my other Roamio to record SNL tonight.

BTW, the Online version of my guide extends to 4/20 at 6pm EDT.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

That's interesting...I suffered this on the previous occasions, but this time my Roamio is happily updating daily (just got another one a couple of hours ago; currently up to 6:00pm 4/21).


----------



## JoeKustra

Forced update at 4pm. Now have guide to 4/20. Boilerplate is gone, but still no late night guests. I'll take it.


----------



## davidscarter

Forced a connection on my Roamio when I got home this afternoon; still hanging on 'Configuring...', still guide date only out to 4/18. My online guide for my Roamio goes out to 4/20. 

Remember when TiVo just worked? Ah, those were the days...


----------



## webminster

Automatic connection after 4pm MT here... nothing new downloaded still.


----------



## morac

My box connected at 1:50 ET today. Still not downloading new data. It still goes out to 4/18 and still gets stuck on Configuring for about 20 seconds.


----------



## morac

So I figured I'd try calling TiVo support, but they aren't answering. There's a recording saying too many people are calling and to call back later. Really?


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> So I figured I'd try calling TiVo support, but they aren't answering. There's a recording saying too many people are calling and to call back later. Really?


Others have reported long waits as well--may be connected to the S2/S3-Bolt promotion, which may be ending April 10 (per the original email).


----------



## morac

Mikeguy said:


> Others have reported long waits as well--may be connected to the S2/S3-Bolt promotion, which may be ending April 10 (per the original email).


So I decided to try chat. I thought I might be getting somewhere since the guy went to look something up after I sent a link to this thread and a previous tweet from Margret. Instead he said this is normal since "The Tivo guide has information for around two weeks, and 10 days is within that parameter" and basically ended the chat. He completely ignored everything I said about how this has been happening every 3 weeks or so. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I wonder what excuse they will have tomorrow when it's 9 days?


----------



## morac

morac said:


> So I decided to try chat. I thought I might be getting somewhere since the guy went to look something up after I sent a link to this thread and a previous tweet from Margret. Instead he said this is normal since "The Tivo guide has information for around two weeks, and 10 days is within that parameter" and basically ended the chat. He completely ignored everything I said about how this has been happening every 3 weeks or so. I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I wonder what excuse they will have tomorrow when it's 9 days?


I tried another chat as I realized I never mentioned that it's not just that new data isn't downloading, but existing data isn't updating either. The new person I chatted with was very nice, knowledgable and seemed genuinely interested and "listened" to what I had to say as opposed to simply following the script. He was in touch with the L2 reps and they told him to tell me that there is a "hardware problem" with my box and that it needs to be RMAed.  

I asked if there was a hardware problem why would clearing program data fix it and why would it affect other people? He told me that what the L2 reps say go, but he (L1 rep) actually agreed with me that an RMA made no sense and pushed back against the RMA. Long story short he pushed my issue report (including a link to this thread) up the support chain and offered to have a L2 rep call me. Based on his input, I accepted and scheduled a call primarily so I can ask why this keeps happening. Overall I was very impressed with the individual (not so much with L2 support).

We'll see what happens. In the worst case, absolutely nothing happens and no one even calls. In the best case, I'll be able to talk to someone who can actually get TiVo to proactively monitor this situation and keep it from happening again in the future.


----------



## JoeKustra

I find it curious that this morning the TiVo Online guide has advanced to 4/21 8pm. Just one more day and 8 hours and it would be as good as Screener. Well, except for the poor content.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I'm good only through 4-17. This nonsense seems to happen monthly now and I'm tired of it


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> We'll see what happens. In the worst case, absolutely nothing happens and no one even calls. In the best case, I'll be able to talk to someone who can actually get TiVo to proactively monitor this situation and keep it from happening again in the future.


You're doing the Lord's work-Thanks!

Did they by chance give you a ticket or incident number?


----------



## morac

davidscarter said:


> You're doing the Lord's work-Thanks!
> 
> Did they by chance give you a ticket or incident number?


I was given a ticket number from the first chat which I gave to the guy on the second chat. He said he added details to that. Though I can't actually find that ticket on my account.

I'm not really expecting anyone to call, but I'll be pleasantly surprised if they do.


----------



## morac

Already had a near first casualty because of the lack of guide updates. John Oliver's show is airing at a slightly different time and running long tonight. TiVo's server data at online.tivo.com has the change, but the boxes do not because guide data isn't downloading. Fortunately someone posted in the season alerts thread, otherwise I would have missed it. 

It would be nice if TiVo would acknowledge the issue and say they are working on it at this point as I still only have data to 4/18 (9 days worth). They are ignoring guide data complaints on their Twitter feed, though I expect they won't once people start getting the guide is running out of data message. If it's anything like last time it probably won't get fixed till Wednesday.


----------



## TonyD79

Yes, it's not the data 12 days from now, its the daily adjustments like John Oliver.


----------



## philnj1211

Tivo is a mess! Every two weeks we have to clear program data and to do list? You call customer service, and they don't even acknowledge there is a problem. Last night, I cleared program data and to do list on four machines. All advanced to guide data until Friday, April 21 at 730PM. Today, I do the same for my last Tivo box, and it only advance out to Wednesday, April 19 at 730 PM. Also, today's update still shows Superstore airing this Thursday at 8PM (it is not). Yesterday's updated boxes all corrected the Superstore change, and advanced to April 21. Today - it is worse. Nothing gets resolved anymore at Tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy

philnj1211 said:


> Tivo is a mess! Every two weeks we have to clear program data and to do list? You call customer service, and they don't even acknowledge there is a problem. Last night, I cleared program data and to do list on four machines. All advanced to guide data until Friday, April 21 at 730PM. Today, I do the same for my last Tivo box, and it only advance out to Wednesday, April 19 at 730 PM. Also, today's update still shows Superstore airing this Thursday at 8PM (it is not). Yesterday's updated boxes all corrected the Superstore change, and advanced to April 21. Today - it is worse. Nothing gets resolved anymore at Tivo.


I don't do and haven't had to do any of that (as best I can tell). Series 2 and Roamio boxes, on OTA. Currently with program info. to April 21 and 22. Guide generally ok, some limited inaccuracies in program descriptions. (I don't know about "Superstore"--not my show => I just did a search on "Superstore" in the Guide and it reports no episodes in the next 2 weeks.)


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> I don't do and haven't had to do any of that (as best I can tell). Series 2 and Roamio boxes, on OTA. Currently with program info. to April 21 and 22. Guide generally ok, some limited inaccuracies in program descriptions. (I don't know about "Superstore"--not my show => I just did a search on "Superstore" in the Guide and it reports no episodes in the next 2 weeks.)


One Roamio, untouched. is still 4/18. One Roamio, no update yet but I forced an update at 4pm that moved the guide to 4/20 at 2pm (my usual end time). My Premiere (OTA & cable), untouched, has data to 4/20 8pm. No units have done their daily callin yet. Premiere's System Info indicates guide to 4/21. But the last day is all TBA.

Superstore has a new episode on NBC 4/20 8pm. If you don't have any episodes found, I wonder why?

TiVo Online reaches 4/21 at (but not including) 8pm.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> Superstore has a new episode on NBC 4/21 8pm. If you don't have any episodes found, I wonder why?


I just checked on both boxes (had only looked on the Roamio before). Series 2 box search shows "Superstore" for Thursday, April 20 on NBC. Roamio box Guide search reports no episodes. But when I create a Wishlist for "Superstore", the Roamio shows the April 20 listing.

At least these boxes keep us entertained.


----------



## morac

So TiVo supports Twitter feed is finally acknowledging they getting multiple reports and are looking into the problem. You'd think they'd know exactly what to do at this point as this is the third or fourth time this has happened in the past 2 months.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> One Roamio, untouched. is still 4/18. One Roamio, no update yet but I forced an update at 4pm that moved the guide to 4/20 at 2pm (my usual end time). My Premiere (OTA & cable), untouched, has data to 4/20 8pm. No units have done their daily callin yet. Premiere's System Info indicates guide to 4/21. But the last day is all TBA.
> 
> Superstore has a new episode on NBC 4/21 8pm. If you don't have any episodes found, I wonder why?
> 
> TiVo Online reaches 4/21 at (but not including) 8pm.


Both of my Roamios are still stuck at 4/18. They already connected to the service today so no update for mine. I even forced an update on my living room Roamio and no change. I guess I have to look into the John Oliver recording as mine show from 11PM to 11:30PM.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> I just checked on both boxes (had only looked on the Roamio before). Series 2 box search shows "Superstore" for Thursday, April 20 on NBC. Roamio box Guide search reports no episodes. But when I create a Wishlist for "Superstore", the Roamio shows the April 20 listing.
> 
> At least these boxes keep us entertained.


My bad. I meant 4/20. I had a saying with my Sony DHG. Adapting it: It's not a TiVo, it's an adventure.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Both of my Roamios are still stuck at 4/18. They already connected to the service today so no update for mine. I even forced an update on my living room Roamio and no change. I guess I have to look into the John Oliver recording as mine show from 10PM to 11:30PM.


Screener has it 11:03pm to 11:40pm. My update that worked yesterday was done after 4pm. I have three today at 3pm. Odds are nothing at 3pm on the Roamio units, but if I try again at 4pm at least one will be happy.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Screener has it 11:03pm to 11:40pm. My update that worked yesterday was done after 4pm. I have three today at 3pm. Odds are nothing at 3pm on the Roamio units, but if I try again at 4pm at least one will be happy.


This is now the third month in a row that this has happened so I can say with confidence that what ever fix they do will not last so this will now be a new normal. It will take dozens and dozens of complaints to get Support from blaming your equipment and "environment" to realizing it is their problem. Apparently they don't know what the actual issue is to correct this once and for all. I guess somebody just reboots something or "jiggles" the cables to get it working again.
The sad thing is these programming mistakes are showing up on the MSO boxes that run the I Guide and Passport Echo software.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> This is now the third month in a row that this has happened so I can say with confidence that what ever fix they do will not last so this will now be a new normal. It will take dozens and dozens of complaints to get Support from blaming your equipment and "environment" to realizing it is their problem. Apparently they don't know what the actual issue is to correct this once and for all. I guess somebody just reboots something or "jiggles" the cables to get it working again.
> The sad thing is these programming mistakes are showing up on the MSO boxes that run the I Guide and Passport Echo software.


One thing I guess we have proven: TiVo Online's guide does not come from the TiVo. It only reflects what should be on the TiVo. The difference between OTA & cable, Premiere and above, all make me think this is one weird problem. I don't expect a fix either.


----------



## morac

So someone else and I tweeted at Margret the other day. She asked for TSNs. Not sure why she asked for them this time and not last time.


----------



## Miss Knapp

I am so glad that I am not the only one with this problem.
I have Verizon Fios of DE/PA. I have called, tweeted to Tivo Support, sent messages to Tivo support, etc.
I have done several "force connects" & restarts & repeated guided set-ups . I only monitor my "favorite" channels. ALL of my favorites EXCEPT the following are updated ONLY through 6 or 7pm EST on April 18, 2017 . 
The Following HBO & CINEMAX channels are ONLY updated through the wee hours of 4/15 which is *ONLY FIVE* full days and 2 X partial segments of today and 4/15: Verizon Fios HBO & CMax channels : 404,405,408,409,410,411,422,423,425,426,427,428,430, 431.

Lately, on Twitter, I have been getting the following BS reply:
"TiVo provides the ability to view future and past Guide info within the 14 days so that customers can find missed shows if needed." 
Doesn't that beat all?
I have been a TiVo Customer since 2005 or 2006. First in DFW, TX with DirecTV, then 2009-2012 in that area with Verizon Fios and since 2012 with Verizon Fios in Newark, DE. Since that time, the Program Guide ALWAYS went FORWARD 14 days; not 12 forward & 2 back. This is just a new excuse as it NEVER was stated before!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> So someone else and I tweeted at Margret the other day. She asked for TSNs. Not sure why she asked for them this time and not last time.


They may have realized that this isn't a general issue, and they're trying to figure out who it's happening to and why?


Miss Knapp said:


> I have been a TiVo Customer since 2005 or 2006. First in DFW, TX with DirecTV, then 2009-2012 in that area with Verizon Fios and since 2012 with Verizon Fios in Newark, DE. Since that time, the Program Guide ALWAYS went FORWARD 14 days; not 12 forward & 2 back. This is just a new excuse as it NEVER was stated before!!


Huh...I've been with TiVo since 2000, and for me it's always been 12 forward and 2 back...


----------



## JoeKustra

Three scheduled downloads. Two no change. Premiere went to two days of TBA, so it lost data. I'm not laughing.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Three scheduled downloads. Two no change. Premiere went to two days of TBA, so it lost data. I'm not laughing.


I thought you cleared program data?


----------



## sharkster

I think, IIRC, my Premiere is through the 18th but my Bolt is still only through the 17th. I ran another connection late this morning to see if it would fix some guide data problems and further the guide data but, alas, nothing on either fronts. It's scheduled to run on its own in about half an hour. Probably won't be fixed until Mon or Tues, I bet, as that seems to be the thing when it gets kind of behind like this.

Maybe we should all send them a bill for monitoring our lists/Passes and scheduling things that should be scheduled.  I guess we are just paying for the tuner at this point. hehe (small whine - I'll get over it...I always do)


----------



## Miss Knapp

morac said:


> So TiVo supports Twitter feed is finally acknowledging they getting multiple reports and are looking into the problem. You'd think they'd know exactly what to do at this point as this is the third or fourth time this has happened in the past 2 months.


Happening to me almost weekly here in Delaware.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I thought you cleared program data?


Only on one Roamio. I needed something to compare with. I can live one alone since it doesn't have as much to do. I guess I could do another CPI&TDL, but I don't need the work. I'm going to see if there will be an M60 message.

Since both Roamio boxes have upgraded hard drives, I'm hesitant to call TiVo. But my Premiere is still regulation. Next week is a free week with mostly repeats also. And the weather is looking good. I may need to cut the grass.

I need to try scheduling a program with TiVo Online. It has a good guide.


----------



## mrizzo80

What's with the last message in this Twitter conversation? A hint of an unannounced enhancement that is coming this quarter?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849780257523740673


----------



## JACKASTOR

series5orpremier said:


> Phrasing, man (or spelling), phrasing


Got ya, I'm leaving it as it is, its much more fun this way and the laughter it just keeps coming...


----------



## kokishin

morac said:


> I tried another chat as I realized I never mentioned that it's not just that new data isn't downloading, but existing data isn't updating either. The new person I chatted with was very nice, knowledgable and seemed genuinely interested and "listened" to what I had to say as opposed to simply following the script. He was in touch with the L2 reps and they told him to tell me that there is a "hardware problem" with my box and that it needs to be RMAed.
> 
> I asked if there was a hardware problem why would clearing program data fix it and why would it affect other people? He told me that what the L2 reps say go, but he (L1 rep) actually agreed with me that an RMA made no sense and pushed back against the RMA. Long story short he pushed my issue report (including a link to this thread) up the support chain and offered to have a L2 rep call me. Based on his input, I accepted and scheduled a call primarily so I can ask why this keeps happening. Overall I was very impressed with the individual (not so much with L2 support).
> 
> We'll see what happens. In the worst case, absolutely nothing happens and no one even calls. In the best case, I'll be able to talk to someone who can actually get TiVo to proactively monitor this situation and keep it from happening again in the future.


Perhaps if every Tivo user with guide data issues requested an RMA, Tivo might take it more seriously.

Last night my Roamio Pro guide had the SF Giants game on Comcast 720 starting at 5:30 pm PT and the GS Warriors game on Comcast 780 starting at 7:30pm PT. I had both set to record. As it turns out, the Giants game was actually on 780 and the Warriors game on 720. So both recordings started at the wrong time and ended at the wrong time for each game. I was at a friends house who has a Comcast STB. His guide data was correct. That's how I learned about the Tivo schedule SNAFU. I opened up the Tivo app on my cell phone and was able to change the stop time for the Warriors game so it didn't get truncated. The Giants game recording was munged because the start time was wrong (scheduled two hours after the game started).

I plan to go through the headache of calling Tivo support on Monday and reporting the issue. I'm confident I'll be told that my signal strength is too high and I need to put an attenuator on my Comcast co-ax. That's what they always tell me no matter what the issue is.


----------



## Mikeguy

kokishin said:


> Perhaps if every Tivo user with guide data issues requested an RMA, Tivo might take it more seriously.


----------



## Miss Knapp

kokishin said:


> Perhaps if every Tivo user with guide data issues requested an RMA, Tivo might take it more seriously.


What is "RMA"? 
I am new to this site.
Thanks.


----------



## Mikeguy

Miss Knapp said:


> What is "RMA"?
> I am new to this site.
> Thanks.


Welcome!

An authorized product return to the manufacturer/seller (a "*r*eturn *m*erchandise *a*uthorization")--under warranties, some manufacturers require you to get their "permission" first, to return a product, and may even reject an attempted delivery that doesn't have a provided RMA number printed on the outside of the package.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

only data through 7pm 4-17. this is the worst delay I've ever seen in my 15 years


----------



## tivoknucklehead

JoeKustra said:


> Only on one Roamio. I needed something to compare with. I can live one alone since it doesn't have as much to do. I guess I could do another CPI&TDL, but I don't need the work. I'm going to see if there will be an M60 message.
> 
> Since both Roamio boxes have upgraded hard drives, I'm hesitant to call TiVo. But my Premiere is still regulation. Next week is a free week with mostly repeats also. And the weather is looking good. I may need to cut the grass.
> 
> I need to try scheduling a program with TiVo Online. It has a good guide.


good luck with that. I tried to record an A&E special on the LA riots on 4-18 using the tivo online guide. It appears in the guide, but the only record option is "streaming only" which is useless


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoknucklehead said:


> good luck with that. I tried to record an A&E special on the LA riots on 4-18 using the tivo online guide. It appears in the guide, but the only record option is "streaming only" which is useless


Oops. Forgot about that.

Today's status: One Roamio, no CPI&TDL, still on 4/18 after forced connection. Other Roamio, CPI&TDL on Friday, Guide was 4/20, forced update at 8am, guide to 4/21.


----------



## webminster

Did a forced connection this morning (after morning auto connect that downloaded nothing)... is finally downloading something, the load taking a really long time, 30 minutes or so.

Maybe this means the button-pusher guy is back from vacation.

EDIT: finished, info shows data to 4/22. TDL hasn't updated yet.


----------



## markis

Well, add me to the list of Tivo customers with this issue. 

I just came across this thread today. I've had numerous issues with my Premiere, Roamio and Mini since the original Rovi guide switchover and now more recently after the Tivo 20.7.1 update. So many things have gotten worse lately, including lost connections on the Mini, multiple guide issues, recording failures, audio issues and no video signal. I've almost given up on trying to keep track of all the issues and lost hope on fixes for the ever-growing list of glitches.

I missed at least one show last week that had a minor (30 min) schedule change and one of my Onepass shows was not scheduled for this coming Wednesday due to an incorrect guide. I also noticed odd multiple "New" shows in my To Do List rather than a single recording of the "New" episode.

After reading this thread, I checked my Roamio and found that my Guide data was also missing after 4/18. First, I forced a connection, even though a successful connection was logged earlier today. That didn't give any more guide data.

Next I did a full CPI&TDL followed by a reboot by pulling the plug and another forced connection. That seems to have worked and now my guide is updated through 4/23. My Onepasses did take a while to repopulate, but the To Do List seems to be back in shape now. 

My Premiere seems to have data through 4/20 rather than being stuck on 4/18, so I will wait and see if the guide continues to update before doing the reset. 

I sincerely hope Tivo can make progress on fixing this issue because regular manual resets like this to keep an updated guide aren't an acceptable solution.


----------



## Miss Knapp

HOORAY! Just did a Forced Connection! The Guide AND the To Do List FINALLY have updated! Both are current through approx 7 PM EDT on 4/23.

I certainly hope that the glitch is permanently fixed and this does not happen again.


----------



## series5orpremier

Miss Knapp said:


> I certainly hope that the glitch is permanently fixed and this does not happen again.


That's a good one.


----------



## sugarprune

I haven't been able to set up a few manual recordings for next week (and add my new season pass for Fargo season 3 which starts April 19th). My guide data is only out until 4/17. That's only a week. I've rebooted and forced a connection but it doesn't seem to be helping.

It's a bit odd it hasn't updated in a week and I've been a TiVo customer for more than 10 years and appreciated having data about 14 days out so I don't forget to record certain things. It's one of the reasons I went with TiVo over the Comcast box.

I can't find what CPI&TDL people are doing (I searched but it brought me back to this thread) but if I figure it out I'll try it because nothing seems to be updating my guide at this time. It's never only had 6 days of data before.


----------



## JoeKustra

sugarprune said:


> I can't find what CPI&TDL people are doing (I searched but it brought me back to this thread) but if I figure it out I'll try it because nothing seems to be updating my guide at this time. It's never only had 6 days of data before.


Help, Restart, Clear Program Information & To Do List. That takes about an hour on a Roamio. There will be a connection made 30 minutes after it finishes. It will take longer to fill in the To Do List. If you have no guide, force a connection after 4pm.

There is a high probability that a connection made after 4pm today will fill in your guide. I am also waiting before I perform a CPI&TDL on my other Roamio. My box that did connect once today is scheduled to do another about 5pm, which (if I'm lucky), will get me to 4/23. They usually feed the hamsters that power the servers on Monday.

I observed that TiVo Online displays what your guide should be showing.


----------



## morac

sugarprune said:


> I can't find what CPI&TDL people are doing (I searched but it brought me back to this thread) but if I figure it out I'll try it because nothing seems to be updating my guide at this time. It's never only had 6 days of data before.


It stands for "Clear program info and to do list". It's one of the reset options in the help area.

That said I'd wait a day or two to see if the issue resolves itself since TiVo seems to now be aware of the problem and appears to be starting to fix it (again).


----------



## davidscarter

Auto connect early AM this morning led to same no new data results. 

I forced a connection at 2:20 EDT this afternoon, and after a sizable data download and a long indexing period (about 30 minutes) I now have guide data out to 4/23 (which would be the expected amount of guide data).

(I was one of the people who provided my TSN to Margret...)


----------



## sharkster

I'm doing another connection on my Bolt right now, since others have had success this morning, and it's looking good. The 'Loading' is going much more slowly and that usually means that it's actually loading something. (imagine that!)


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I observed that TiVo Online displays what your guide should be showing.


Emphasis correctly placed on the should as sometimes the web site actually displays less days than the client does. It's unusual, but it does happen. My understanding is that TiVo Online and the TiVo boxes pull data directly from different sources, though the overall source comes from the same metadata.


----------



## sugarprune

Thanks everyone. This is good information to have, but since it looks like some are updating I will hold out until tomorrow! Thank you.


----------



## sharkster

sugarprune said:


> Thanks everyone. This is good information to have, but since it looks like some are updating I will hold out until tomorrow! Thank you.


The good thing is that you can run a connection and it doesn't impede anything else. I mostly try to be patient. My daily connection is scheduled for just before 6pm today. I just didn't want to wait and since it seems some are having success today it's encouraging.

But, of course, if you don't need to have that additional guide data now (to schedule something or such), it doesn't hurt to wait. Welcome to the board!


----------



## tivoknucklehead

morac said:


> It stands for "Clear program info and to do list". It's one of the reset options in the help area.
> 
> That said I'd wait a day or two to see if the issue resolves itself since TiVo seems to now be aware of the problem and appears to be starting to fix it (again).


I got sick and tired of waiting for an update so I took this option and finally have data ! I certainly never want to have to do this again and Tivo better get their chit together


----------



## JoeKustra

sugarprune said:


> Thanks everyone. This is good information to have, but since it looks like some are updating I will hold out until tomorrow! Thank you.


Without doing anything to my one Roamio, it received guide data to 4/23 a little while ago. Hamsters are fed.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Without doing anything to my one Roamio, it received guide data to 4/23 a little while ago. Hamsters are fed.


Big question being, if we didn't notice things going awry and start pestering TiVo, would they realize on their own that the hamsters are starving?


----------



## sharkster

davidscarter said:


> Big question being, if we didn't notice things going awry and start pestering TiVo, would they realize on their own that the hamsters are starving?


I'm going to go with - no. 

My Bolt is almost done now (over an hour of 'loading'). Oops, just finished. and it's up to the 22nd. Yay (finally).


----------



## Jed1

I see my one Roamio has guide data out to 4/23 now. I did nothing at all as it makes no sense to. I also don't believe this problem is fixed and will happen again. I starting to believe we are on life support.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Without doing anything to my one Roamio, it received guide data to 4/23 a little while ago. Hamsters are fed.


I think the Hamsters are dying and someone is secretly replacing them.


----------



## davidscarter

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## TonyD79

sharkster said:


> I'm doing another connection on my Bolt right now, since others have had success this morning, and it's looking good. The 'Loading' is going much more slowly and that usually means that it's actually loading something. (imagine that!)


I am at work but I just checked my To Do List on my iPhone and it is out to 4/23. It was only to 4/18 this morning. I know I was scheduled for a connection around 2 pm (morning connections did nothing).


----------



## JoeKustra

I couldn't resist.


----------



## sharkster

Took me a minute! 

I first thought somebody stole your ID.


----------



## tim1724

TonyD79 said:


> I am at work but I just checked my To Do List on my iPhone and it is out to 4/23. It was only to 4/18 this morning. I know I was scheduled for a connection around 2 pm (morning connections did nothing).


Same here. My Roamio went to 4/18 when I checked before work, but I checked a few minutes ago in the iOS app and it now goes to 4/23 and it finally correctly lists The Expanse on 4/12 (which was also still missing as of this morning). Luckily I saw the forum discussion of the extra-long Last Week Tonight episode yesterday so I could manually extend the recording, as my Roamio obviously didn't pick up the schedule change yesterday. These almost biweekly guide interruptions are getting old.


----------



## JoJo3000

tim1724 said:


> Same here. My Roamio went to 4/18 when I checked before work, but I checked a few minutes ago in the iOS app and it now goes to 4/23 and it finally correctly lists The Expanse on 4/12 (which was also still missing as of this morning). Luckily I saw the forum discussion of the extra-long Last Week Tonight episode yesterday so I could manually extend the recording, as my Roamio obviously didn't pick up the schedule change yesterday. These almost biweekly guide interruptions are getting old.


Connected both TIVOs at 3pm, (one connected at 4:50am, the other due to update at 3:26pm) and both remained stuck on 4/18. After reviewing the posts here I rebooted one TIVO and did another simple reconnect on the other ... Both have now updated to 4/23. This is getting to be an every other week problem ... Update was fine last weekend, but stuck weekend prior. Called and reported to TIVO, where they had me try a reboot and reconnect (Unsuccessful) and the tech then put me on hold and then came back with "It's a known issue and we are working on it ..." If it's a known issue, you'd think they would stay on top of it ... Check listing update status daily and do whatever it takes to unstick it when necessary ... Didn't have this problem with the old program listings people!


----------



## sharkster

Yeah, according to others here, it's been a 'known issue and we're working on it' for some time now. 

Guess they aren't paid by the hour, eh?


----------



## morac

sharkster said:


> Yeah, according to others here, it's been a 'known issue and we're working on it' for some time now.
> 
> Guess they aren't paid by the hour, eh?


I'm pretty sure no one who can do anything about this works on the weekend.

Also the question remains whether the "known issue" here is that this problem happens regularly or that it happened "once".

Also in case anyone is interested, despite being told otherwise, no one from TiVo called me today.


----------



## JoeKustra

I guess it's over for now. Shall we meet back here in two weeks? Maybe a cook out?


----------



## sugarprune

sharkster said:


> The good thing is that you can run a connection and it doesn't impede anything else. Welcome to the board!


I ran the update and I now have data through 4/22! Finally! Thank you everyone! It's very helpful here.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> Without doing anything to my one Roamio, it received guide data to 4/23 a little while ago. Hamsters are fed.


Ditto. Nothing done here as well.

None of my shows were impacted but they do need to get this recurring issue resolved to cover shows in the short term that have scheduling changes.

Scott


----------



## morac

My box updated overnight out to 4/23, but the issue isn't really resolved until the problem stops happening. There's no reason that four times in the last 3 months guide data stopped updating for five days and no one a TiVo even noticed and continued to deny it was happening even after receiving complaints.


----------



## slowbiscuit

morac said:


> Already had a near first casualty because of the lack of guide updates. John Oliver's show is airing at a slightly different time and running long tonight. TiVo's server data at online.tivo.com has the change, but the boxes do not because guide data isn't downloading. Fortunately someone posted in the season alerts thread, otherwise I would have missed it.


I padded his show by 15 mins. long ago because of these problems.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Huh...I've been with TiVo since 2000, and for me it's always been 12 forward and 2 back...


Perhaps your cable provider only provides programming information for 12 days ahead. Verizon provides FOURTEEN days ahead. The program guide on my Verizon Fios App goes through 6:00PM EDT on April 24.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Well, I thought it was too good to be true. MOST of my HBO & Cinemax channels ONLY are updated through the wee hours of the morning on 4/22. The rest of my programming guide goes out through about 7 PM on 4/24.
*I have Verizon Fios of DE/PA. The Fios HBO & Cinemax channels not updated past the wee hours of 4/22 are:*
404,405,408,409,410,411,422,423,425,426,427,428,430, & 431.


----------



## Jed1

morac said:


> My box updated overnight out to 4/23, but the issue isn't really resolved until the problem stops happening. There's no reason that four times in the last 3 months guide data stopped updating for five days and no one a TiVo even noticed and continued to deny it was happening even after receiving complaints.





JoeKustra said:


> Without doing anything to my one Roamio, it received guide data to 4/23 a little while ago. Hamsters are fed.


What I am starting to fear is it is Margret that is responsible for feeding the "hamster" and if she leaves or has her responsibilities changed there will be no one left to care and the "hamster" will die. The reason I am thinking this is as soon as someone brings this to her attention we start getting data again. Also you need to contact her if you need your channel lineup changed or fixed because going the old route results in nothing getting done.


----------



## mrizzo80

Jed1 said:


> What I am starting to fear is it is Margret that is responsible for feeding the "hamster" and if she leaves or has her responsibilities changed there will be no one left to care and the "hamster" will die.


I'd love another AMA with a high-level TiVo employee. And I think ~9 months after the technical merge of TiVo/Rovi, with the number of ongoing issues with no end in sight, an AMA is a sensible thing to do. Margret would be great if we could get her to do it. Ira did a great job last time.

Does anyone around here (Dan203?) have enough pull to reach out to TiVo on this? Or at least have any pull with the forum owners to have them propose this to TiVo? I don't remember how the last one came about.


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> Perhaps your cable provider only provides programming information for 12 days ahead. Verizon provides FOURTEEN days ahead. The program guide on my Verizon Fios App goes through 6:00PM EDT on April 24.


In don't think TiVo gets the data from the cable provider.


----------



## morac

So I decided to check my OTA Premiere and it claims to have program data out to April 23, but everything after 8 pm on April 21 is "To Be Announced".

My cable Roamio has actual data out to 4/23.


----------



## Miss Knapp

TonyD79 said:


> In don't think TiVo gets the data from the cable provider.


Well, one must consider the number of cable, satellite, and fiber optic services. Then you have how these break down to more localized service. I know that a 3rd party service transmits the data to Tivo, but the 3d party is supplied by the cable, satellite or fiber optic companies. How else would Tivo know that the Channel "CW" is on 13 on Comcast and 16 on Verizon Fios?
The programming information has to ORIGINATE from the service providers.
I do not think Tivo gets the programming information via a mind meld or from the data fairies.


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> Well, one must consider the number of cable, satellite, and fiber optic services. Then you have how these break down to more localized service. I know that a 3rd party service transmits the data to Tivo, but the 3d party is supplied by the cable, satellite or fiber optic companies. How else would Tivo know that the Channel "CW" is on 13 on Comcast and 16 on Verizon Fios?
> The programming information has to ORIGINATE from the service providers.
> I do not think Tivo gets the programming information via a mind meld or from the data fairies.


No. TiVo is the gatherer of data and is a provider of such. Not the other way around. What channels are on the system comes from the cable system and users who report it but the programming data does not come from the cable system. The CW is the CW no matter what system it is on so they just assign it to the right channel.

Cable systems are purchasers of data from companies like TiVo (Rovi) and gracenote.


----------



## atmuscarella

I would think the data for pure cable channels would come from those networks and be pretty straight forward. However the local OTA broadcast stations are another matter, the data for those stations must come from them somehow.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> So I decided to check my OTA Premiere and it claims to have program data out to April 23, but everything after 8 pm on April 21 is "To Be Announced".


So my Premiere was showing TBA from 4/21 to 4/24 this morning so it was obvious it wasn't going to fix itself. I had to clear the program data which fixed it. I don't know what TiVo is doing, but their company seems to be imploding.


----------



## wmhjr

Since the problem exists for both networks and locals, it's pretty fair to say that the quality process failures here are at their core Rovi/Tivo issues - period. Given the fact that Gracenote (at least in the past) somehow managed to get correct data, it's hard for me to believe that at exactly the same time that Tivo switched to Rovi, all the different networks AND locals all of the sudden started spewing crap data or not providing data at all.


----------



## babsonnexus

Guide data may be going out 1.5-2 weeks as of today, but it's not reliable past the next 5-6 days. For instance, Team Ninja Warrior is having its premier episode of season 2 on USA on 4/18 at 10:00pm. Yesterday the show was not shown at that slot at all. Today, it is showing in that slot but as S01E01.


----------



## series5orpremier

10 out of 13 of my HBO and Cinemax channels are INTENTIONALLY not updated 5 or 6 out of 7 days every week. I can say intentionally because it's a statistical improbability that if it were random the 3 out of 13 channels that happen to get updated every day (HBO, HBO2, and Cinemax) happen to be the flagship channels for the brands and the 3 one would expect reach the most homes. I have days and days in the guide of the other 10 channels saying '.......... programming'.


----------



## Miss Knapp

What is TIVO's problem with getting guide info for ALL the Cinemax Channels?

On Verizon Fios, SEVERAL Cinemax Channels STILL NOT updating properly!

They are:

*426 & 427 TMAX not updated past wee hours of APRIL 22!!*

*422 & 423 MMAX; 428 MovieMAX NOT updated past APRIL 25.*

The aforementioned channels are updated and correct on my Verizn FIOS app on my i-pad.

ALL of my other Programming guide data on TiVo is updated through approx. 7 PM on April 30.

PLEASE FIX!!!


----------



## Jed1

Miss Knapp said:


> What is TIVO's problem with getting guide info for ALL the Cinemax Channels?
> 
> On Verizon Fios, SEVERAL Cinemax Channels STILL NOT updating properly!
> 
> They are:
> 
> *426 & 427 TMAX not updated past wee hours of APRIL 22!!*
> 
> *422 & 423 MMAX; 428 MovieMAX NOT updated past APRIL 25.*
> 
> The aforementioned channels are updated and correct on my Verizn FIOS app on my i-pad.
> 
> ALL of my other Programming guide data on TiVo is updated through approx. 7 PM on April 30.
> 
> PLEASE FIX!!!


I am seeing the same here on Service Electric so it is not related to one service provider. This is wide spread issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I am seeing the same here on Service Electric so it is not related to one service provider. This is wide spread issue.


Concur. I noticed since next weekend is clear QAM. I thought it was normal for Rovi.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Jed1 said:


> I am seeing the same here on Service Electric so it is not related to one service provider. This is wide spread issue.


Thanks. I thought TiVo was having a problem talking to Verizon Fios. 
TiVo NEVER had these kinds of problems before they merged with Rovi (whatever that is) last fall.


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> Thanks. I thought TiVo was having a problem talking to Verizon Fios.
> TiVo NEVER had these kinds of problems before they merged with Rovi (whatever that is) last fall.


More accurately, Rovi bought TiVo and kept the TiVo name.

Oh Crap - Rovi buys TiVo?


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> More accurately, Rovi bought TiVo and kept the TiVo name.


Whatever. 
It really doesn't matter how the companies came together, just that the service of the combined company is nowhere near what I had come to expect from Tivo prior to their coming together.


----------



## Mikeguy

Miss Knapp said:


> Whatever.
> It really doesn't matter how the companies came together, just that the service of the combined company is nowhere near what I had come to expect from Tivo prior to their coming together.


I think that's why Joe was pointing up who ate whom: seemingly and thus far, perhaps, people may feel that it's now more Rovi-like in service than TiVo-like.


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> Thanks. I thought TiVo was having a problem talking to Verizon Fios.
> TiVo NEVER had these kinds of problems before they merged with Rovi (whatever that is) last fall.


Again. TiVo does NOT get the listings from the cable system. They have/get the channel numbers from them NOT the programming. TiVo knows 427 is thriller max on Fios. They apply program data from Cinemax to that channel.


----------



## morac

Looks like the systematic problems aren't going away. The Daily Show was removed from the guide. 

Also it seems like we lost a day in the guide. Yesterday's update pushed the guide to Sunday afternoon. Today's update to Monday afternoon.


----------



## sharkster

I guess one good thing about manually recording TDS is that when it changes to CCP it still picks it up. But I have to keep an eye on @Midnight, since I have a Pass for that one.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I guess one good thing about manually recording TDS is that when it changes to CCP it still picks it up. But I have to keep an eye on @Midnight, since I have a Pass for that one.


Speaking of midnight, on 4/27 (Thursday?) it's moving back. A new program, The President Show, is starting at 11:31pm. Now I'm wondering if that thing with "thepresidentshow.ru" was real.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of midnight, on 4/27 (Thursday?) it's moving back. A new program, The President Show, is starting at 11:31pm. Now I'm wondering if that thing with "thepresidentshow.ru" was real.


Oh yeah, I had seen ads about that new show coming on after TDS. Initially, it added to my concern that at midnight was going away. Whew!  Contemplating scheduling this new one. It's probably pretty funny. This guy does a good job with the, uh, role.


----------



## JoeKustra

Job creation. See, it's working. 

But we may have reached a saturation point for this type of show.


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> Looks like the systematic problems aren't going away. The Daily Show was removed from the guide.


I did a forced connection just now, and TDS is back on the schedule for this evening.


----------



## mrizzo80

TDS even has descriptions for tonight and tomorrow night now. Those have been gone all week, maybe longer. But it was fine in the iOS app all along, which apparently pulls it's information from another data source and not the TiVo box.


----------



## tim_m

Looks like the problem is back again early. Mine isn't updating today. I should be updated though the 1st.


----------



## morac

tim_m said:


> Looks like the problem is back again early. Mine isn't updating today. I should be updated though the 1st.


Huh? I have data till 5/2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> Huh? I have data till 5/2.


Same here (6pm 5/2). Mine has been updating every day on schedule...


----------



## tim_m

Not mine, it gets to preparing to load then goes right to done no loading no percentage nothing.


----------



## tim_m

Loading now, had to do a premature CGD&TDL.


----------



## Emacee

It seems like if my box calls for a program info update and program info on the server has not been updated since the last call, I loose access to all my program guide info - and everything is To Be Announced. This happens consistently when updates happen late in the afternoon and then again in the middle of the night. 

Rebooting the box does bring the guide back but Rovi in its "wisdom" now schedules another update after a reboot. 

Most of the cost of Tivo is not the box but the guide subscription and Rovi really has that all screwed up. And they don't seem in a hurry to fix this issue. Maybe this is their way of pushing people to buy new boxes - and, of course, new subscriptions.


----------



## JoeKustra

Emacee said:


> It seems like if my box calls for a program info update and program info on the server has not been updated since the last call, I loose access to all my program guide info - and everything is To Be Announced. This happens consistently when updates happen late in the afternoon and then again in the middle of the night.


This is a known Premiere problem: NO PROGRAM GUIDE


----------



## sharkster

My call-in for today (Sat 4/22) took my Bolt to 5/4.


----------



## morac

I have data to 5/5 on my Roamio. Last connection was 2:19 pm Eastern today.


----------



## alarson83

I see my guide thinks that last week tonight isnt on sunday night, and instead there is a vice episode? 

ugh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

alarson83 said:


> I see my guide thinks that last week tonight isnt on sunday night, and instead there is a vice episode?
> 
> ugh.


John Oliver said something about not being on this week at the end of the last show...


----------



## morac

Rob Helmerichs said:


> John Oliver said something about not being on this week at the end of the last show...


Yep, he's off this week.


----------



## alarson83

Which is weird, because this is on HBO's site:










Also for some reason i look at my to do list and despite only having 'new' set, i have several recordings set for it during the week next week


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

alarson83 said:


> Also for some reason i look at my to do list and despite only having 'new' set, i have several recordings set for it during the week next week


For some reason, that always happens with John Oliver in off-weeks. I think the Guide Data has only generic info for that week's reruns, and so TiVo records them to be on the safe side. They go away eventually (somewhere around Friday or Saturday, IIRC). I don't know if it's a Rovi issue, or if HBO just hasn't decided which episode(s) to run yet...


----------



## JoeKustra

alarson83 said:


> Also for some reason i look at my to do list and despite only having 'new' set, i have several recordings set for it during the week next week


Screener, TitanTV, and tvguide.com all show 5/7 as the next new episode.


----------



## tim1724

Rob Helmerichs said:


> John Oliver said something about not being on this week at the end of the last show...


Yep, and they tweeted this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856352008714027008


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> For me, the 'curve' of the Bolt was one of the first things I actually liked. I'm kind of neurotic about doing whatever I can to keep my electronics cool. So, I put water bottle caps under the four corners of my other Tivos and other such electronic 'box' type items to help with air circulation.  Don't have to with the Bolt. I also like it much more than any of my previous Tivos. I kinda wish it weren't white, as I don't like white, but that's my only complaint. Then, what did they do? Came out with the next model that is black (my fav color). D'oh!


And so, just as an update, you've made me into a dumpster diver, for this clever idea: when I pass a local tennis court in my neighborhood park, I find myself checking out (surreptitiously) tossed out plastic water bottles, for bottle cap harvesting; the neighborhood library is another good source. It's gotten to be almost like collecting Pokemon trading cards, looking for caps of the same type/height, to prevent an electronics box wobble.  Who knew that this could become a hobby, lol?


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> And so, just as an update, you've made me into a dumpster diver, for this clever idea: when I pass a local tennis court in my neighborhood park, I find myself checking out (surreptitiously) tossed out plastic water bottles, for bottle cap harvesting; the neighborhood library is another good source. It's gotten to be almost like collecting Pokemon trading cards, looking for caps of the same type/height, to prevent an electronics box wobble.  Who knew that this could become a hobby, lol?


Ha! You shoulda just come over to my house. I always have at least a dozen cases of Crystal Geyser out in my garage.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Ha! You shoulda just come over to my house. I always have at least a dozen cases of Crystal Geyser out in my garage.


Well, I do have a 24-pack of Kirkland around, but it seemed kind of wasteful to drink the water just to get at the caps.  And here I'm doing my little bit for recycling and the environment, in adopting the sharkster cooling system.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like we had a good run of not missing daily updates and today's hasn't come through yet.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No sooner did I post this and the update came through...squeaky wheel.


----------



## davidscarter

Is it happening again? The last time I received new guide data was on the Friday connection. The connections on Saturday , Sunday & today received no new data, and a forced connection when I got home this afternoon was also devoid of anything. 

The TiVo online guide has two more days of guide data than my Roamio does, as does my old TiVo HD (using OTA).

(It didn't hang on 'connecting' like it did the last time there was a problem, so if there is something wrong maybe it is something new?)

So, anyone else not getting the guide data updates?


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Is it happening again? The last time I received new guide data was on the Friday connection. The connections on Saturday , Sunday & today received no new data, and a forced connection when I got home this afternoon was also devoid of anything.
> The TiVo online guide has two more days of guide data than my Roamio does, as does my old TiVo HD (using OTA).
> (It didn't hang on 'connecting' like it did the last time there was a problem, so if there is something wrong maybe it is something new?)
> So, anyone else not getting the guide data updates?


In other words, has anyone received guide updates extending the guide past 6/22?

Not me. That's two Roamio units, one as of five minutes ago. You beat me to the post. 

My recording for tonight's Late Show may fail. Add one Premiere also.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've been getting some every day.

(I should probably rephrase that...)


----------



## JoeKustra

I guess it's regional.


----------



## atmuscarella

Just checked, my Bolt's guide data goes to 7:00 pm on 6/25.


----------



## ajwees41

Roamio basic goes to 6/22 12:30 P.M. connected at 11:24 this morning


----------



## sharkster

Just looking at my Bolt right now I see that it's 'program information to: Fri 6/23'. But it hasn't connected yet today - scheduled for 3 hours from now.

It's been pretty good lately but I don't take anything for granted. Some of the stuff they fix gets unfixed, routinely.


----------



## tim1724

Do a "Clear Program Data & To Do List" sometime when your TiVo isn't recording anything and won't be recording anything for many hours. That may fix it.

Back on June 4 I did a CPD&TDL because my To Do List was stuck at 6/10. After the CPD&TDL completed I had guide data out through 6/16.

Now mine's stuck at 6/22. But it's pretty normal for a Monday, at least in the last six months. I'll wait until Tuesday or Wednesday to see if it's still stuck before doing another CPD&TDL.


----------



## davidscarter

sharkster said:


> It's been pretty good lately but I don't take anything for granted. Some of the stuff they fix gets unfixed, routinely.


Yeah, we went two months without this problem this time.


----------



## sharkster

davidscarter said:


> Yeah, we went two months without this problem this time.


Shhhh. Don't jinx it.


----------



## davidscarter

tim1724 said:


> Now mine's stuck at 6/22. But it's pretty normal for a Monday, at least in the last six months. I'll wait until Tuesday or Wednesday to see if it's still stuck before doing another CPD&TDL.


Yeah, I'll wait a couple more days to see if it fixes itself before doing anything like CPD&TDL or contacting TiVo...


----------



## davidscarter

sharkster said:


> Shhhh. Don't jinx it.


I wasn't saying anything while it was working fine, for just that reason! But the jinx is out of the bag now...


----------



## JoeKustra

I've been watching two units since Friday. There's not much on now, but I like to record late night. That usually gets its update on Thursday or Friday. My next call is tomorrow at 3am. If it's still bad I will power cycle one unit. That forces a callin anyhow.

Yeah, we were doing so well.


----------



## tim_m

Mine *knock on wood* has updated consistently now for a month or so. I probably just jinxed it though. I've been waiting for it to mess up and have to do CGD&TDL but each day i check and it connected and updated. I currently have through the 25th.


----------



## morac

My Roamio has data till Sat 6/24 but it last connected 2:25 am this morning so I wouldn't expect it to have Sunday's data yet. As such it looks okay.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> My Roamio has data till Sat 6/24 but it last connected 2:25 am this morning so I wouldn't expect it to have Sunday's data yet. As such it looks okay.


Same here except our connection was at 3:11pm today (Roamio Pro with Comcast).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

While I did get data with my 3am update, no title/episode number for Late Night means no SkipMode.


----------



## davidscarter

Got a guide update with the regularly scheduled update this morning. Data through 6/25 (as would be expected) and late night shows for this week now filled out with episode info. So all is well again here. (Guess the hamster wheel finally got greased!) Sorry to alarm everyone!


----------



## NorthAlabama

tonight's update brought surprises - the scheduling of each future airing of "last week tonight with john oliver", "real sports with bryant gumble", and "real time with bill maher" in my tdl, over 3 dozen of them - it took a few minutes to delete the scheduled and unwanted additional airings...


----------



## mattack

NorthAlabama said:


> tonight's update brought surprises - the scheduling of each future airing of "last week tonight with john oliver", "real sports with bryant gumble", and "real time with bill maher" in my tdl, over 3 dozen of them - it took a few minutes to delete the scheduled and unwanted additional airings...


Even very soon in the future?

i.e. are you sure they wouldn't eventually fix themselves as the recording dates got closer?

That happens for many, but not all shows.

(Strangely, Cops how has SOME of the reruns with guide data, and many not.. so I still have to nuke a bunch of recordings of that.. I didn't have Spike for a year or so, so used the start at season whatever, but obviously the non-guide-data ones record anyway..)


----------



## morac

So my box has guide data out till Sun 6/25 this morning. It should have Monday's data by now, so it didn't pull new data overnight. I noticed the online guide data goes out to Monday.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> Even very soon in the future?
> 
> i.e. are you sure they wouldn't eventually fix themselves as the recording dates got closer?


yes, last week tonight's last sunday night ep re-recorded twice again yesterday (it's what drew my attention to discover the issue).

what's even worse, game of thrones is having an upcoming marathon with select eps from different seasons, leading to the july premier, and the 1p only picked up the first ep...


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> While I did get data with my 3am update, no title/episode number for Late Night means no SkipMode.


That's one of the things that's been frustrating for me. Shows that either have no proper guide data, or they just finally fixed it at the last minute. They would otherwise have 'skip' but now they don't.


----------



## davidscarter

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, last week tonight's last sunday night ep re-recorded twice again yesterday (it's what drew my attention to discover the issue).


Yeah, I noticed with a couple of my HBO 1Ps that repeats were showing up in the to-do list after this morning's guide update. It will probably fix itself in a day or two, but yes it's annoying. Especially since it seems that sometimes the data goes 'backwards' (as in before there was enough program info that it new it wasn't a new episode, but now the program information is incomplete).


----------



## NorthAlabama

davidscarter said:


> Yeah, I noticed with a couple of my HBO 1Ps that repeats were showing up in the to-do list after this morning's guide update. It will probably fix itself in a day or two, but yes it's annoying. Especially since it seems that sometimes the data goes 'backwards' (as in before there was enough program info that it new it wasn't a new episode, but now the program information is incomplete).


yes, waiting for self-correction would have been easiest, but with all of the other data issues, including on again, off again, then on again guide issues we have been dealing with continuously since rivo took over our guide data, not to mention conflicts with other recordings, it was easier to simply delete the anomalies so i could more easily monitor to see if all other shows were scheduled to record as expected (or not).

my existing 1p behavior has been inconsistent, at _best_.


----------



## JoeKustra

I think there should be a new approach done now. New TiVo has built higher UI expectations from what I read on other threads. This old process of daily updates is based on the old 2am block updates. TiVo needs to start "mini" updates, not (just) for sports, but for events and re-scheduled things. They suck data from us almost on demand, we should have the same ability. I would love a "check for changes" command. Now the system works well for TiVo, not so much for us.

It was posted that late night is now correct. Mostly true. Yet no season/episode for Jimmy Kimmel. It may be ABC's fault. Or not.


----------



## tim1724

morac said:


> So my box has guide data out till Sun 6/25 this morning


Mine's still stuck on 6/22. Time for another "Clear Program Data & To Do List"


----------



## NorthAlabama

yeah, i'm up to 6pm 6/26...


----------



## slowbiscuit

JoeKustra said:


> I think there should be a new approach done now. New TiVo has built higher UI expectations from what I read on other threads. This old process of daily updates is based on the old 2am block updates. TiVo needs to start "mini" updates, not (just) for sports, but for events and re-scheduled things. They suck data from us almost on demand, we should have the same ability. I would love a "check for changes" command. Now the system works well for TiVo, not so much for us.


Regardless of how timely the updates are, that isn't the real problem - horrible guide data quality is. Nothing's going to change until they fix that, which at this point is probably never.


----------



## schatham

A documentary on 30-30 espn was wrong. I recorded it and it was not the documentary about Bird/Johnson.

It's scheduled again, lets see if they listed it correctly.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> I think there should be a new approach done now. New TiVo has built higher UI expectations from what I read on other threads. This old process of daily updates is based on the old 2am block updates. TiVo needs to start "mini" updates, not (just) for sports, but for events and re-scheduled things.





slowbiscuit said:


> Regardless of how timely the updates are, that isn't the real problem - horrible guide data quality is. Nothing's going to change until they fix that, which at this point is probably never.



while i agree with both of your comments, consistently repeated mistakes in procdure by tivo employees appear to continue unaddressed. no matter how often data is updated, and regardless the quality of data received by tivo, if tivo doesn't address human error and improve oversight of processes that are failing to control the product quality to the end users, little else will improve.

the worst company with which i've ever worked would have done _something_ towards improving this mess by now. the question? how many more months years is it going to take for tivo to address all three: poor product quality, failing procedures and lack of effective oversight?


----------



## tim_m

Well here we go again. After working flawlessly for over a month it is not updating data again for the second time in less than a week!


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Well here we go again. After working flawlessly for over a month it is not updating data again for the second time in less than a week!


My guide goes to 7/6. My update didn't change that today, but I didn't expect it to change either. All I'm missing is guests on Jimmy Kimmel.

But it is a little odd that my next update is 27.5 hours from the last.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> My guide goes to 7/6. My update didn't change that today, but I didn't expect it to change either. All I'm missing is guests on Jimmy Kimmel.
> 
> But it is a little odd that my next update is 27.5 hours from the last.


Because i had to do a CGD&TDL late last week mine goes through 7/7. Today it should've loaded 7/8 but didn't even with a forced connection it zooms through the process and doesn't download anything. I'll probably wait until tomorrow to see if it loads though. I don't believe i have anything that needs recording on the 8th. Doctor Who ends next week and that was the only thing i still had airing on Saturdays.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine updated...


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Because i had to do a CGD&TDL late last week mine goes through 7/7. Today it should've loaded 7/8 but didn't even with a forced connection it zooms through the process and doesn't download anything. I'll probably wait until tomorrow to see if it loads though. I don't believe i have anything that needs recording on the 8th. Doctor Who ends next week and that was the only thing i still had airing on Saturdays.


Not saying they might have a great union, but problems seem to get fixed on Mondays. I haven't tried my Premiere, which is more reliable with updates, but so far this just "meets expectations". Added complication is the July 4 holiday.


----------



## morac

My guide goes out to 7/8. It made a connection about 3.5 hours ago.


----------



## NorthAlabama

as of last night i'm good through 6pm 7/9


----------



## tim1724

I've had to do a couple of CGD&TDLs in the past month, but for the past week my Roamio has been updating just fine. Currently my To Do List has recordings scheduled up through 2PM on July 9.


----------



## sharkster

Mine has been pretty consistent lately. Well, consistent in a variety of different aspects - consistently updating to further the guide data keeping it to the approx 12 days - consistently, still, with inaccurate and incomplete guide data for many programs. 

It's better than it has been some of the time since Rovipocalypse, so I guess I'm not complaining.

My only thing, and it's just me so I get that because I don't go around finding other guide data, is that I like to record ONLY some of the late night shows, when the guests are ones I'd like to see. But since it's generic guide data more often than not I end up not recording. That's on me. Just a bit annoying because, like everybody else, I paid for service and would like it to work properly. I'm doing my part, Tivo. You just need to do your part (not holding breath).


----------



## tim_m

Mine went back to working normally today. It loaded on its own. I guess whatever was wrong yesterday they fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra

Still nothing. I just did a power cycle. This is two Roamio units. One I will leave to suffer on its own. It's really not very important, but I like to play with my toys.


----------



## tim_m

Yeah it isn't that important right now for me either. There's very little on to worry about something getting missed. In July i have summer shows that premiere so i'll pay more attention then.


----------



## JoeKustra

My 3am update took the guide to 6/9, so someone fed the hamsters for my server.


----------



## JACKASTOR

JoeKustra said:


> My 3am update took the guide to 6/9, so someone fed the hamsters for my server.


The hamsters dance at midnight! The kangaroos have escaped.


----------



## morac

My box connected at 6:30 am this morning, but only has guide data till 7/8 which is what it had two days ago.

Edit: okay this is odd. I went into the system info screen which says I have data till 7/8. I then checked the To Do List which had programs out till 7/9. I then checked the guide again and this time it went out to 7/9. It looks like the guide doesn't update until going into the menus and back to full screen since the box didn't do anything (no connection, indexing, etc) between when the guide went to 7/8 and it went to 7/9.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My box connected at 6:30 am this morning, but only has guide data till 7/8 which is what it had two days ago.
> 
> Edit: okay this is odd. I went into the system info screen which says I have data till 7/8. I then checked the To Do List which had programs out till 7/9. I then checked the guide again and this time it went out to 7/9. It looks like the guide doesn't update until going into the menus and back to full screen since the box didn't do anything (no connection, indexing, etc) between when the guide went to 7/8 and it went to 7/9.


I can confirm that. I thought it would be easier to hit Guide then page forward to the end. Then I went to System Info to see if there was an indexing and saw the guide had advanced. I went back to the guide and it then went out another day. Very strange.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Today is the first day in quite a few months where I didn't get new guide data, tried a connection a few times today and nothing.


----------



## series5orpremier

Me too. I'll say the first time in a month or two.


----------



## JoeKustra

It tracks with TiVo Online: 7/15 (8pm EDT). Happy 4th.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like the update popped through this afternoon so all is good again.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like the update popped through this afternoon so all is good again.


not for me, but not surprising as i've started forcing evening updates to avoid the days long gaps, and to look for 1p issues that seem to never end.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> not for me, but not surprising as i've started forcing evening updates to avoid the days long gaps, and to look for 1p issues that seem to never end.


I did do a reboot at some point too, not sure if it mattered.


----------



## morac

My Roamio now has data till midday July 17. I did need to go into the menus and back to the guide, before it showed up.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Seeing a lot more shows now without descriptions for new eps. Not obscure shows, stuff like Deadliest Catch.

Man, Rovi sucks. It's a miracle 1Ps still work most of the time.


----------



## NorthAlabama

slowbiscuit said:


> Seeing a lot more shows now without descriptions for new eps. Not obscure shows, stuff like Deadliest Catch.
> 
> Man, Rovi sucks. It's a miracle 1Ps still work most of the time.


more surprising for me, the continued inconsistence of the already lacking data quality, with seemingly no desire to improve it any time soon - the new tivo normal.


----------



## JoeKustra

Since it's after 18:00 EDT, I am curious if I'm the only one with guide update failures for today. I get (from System Information) a "Failed: Failed while configuring" error. This is after manual connections, cold starts, router reboots, network diags passing, and it's bad on two Roamio and one Premiere. Tomorrow?

No problems scheduling from TiVo Online and my account on TiVo.com looks ok.


----------



## osu1991

Yep My main Roamio was supposed to have connected at 10am CT this morning, but I see it failed then and it just failed again when I tried.


----------



## Number528

JoeKustra said:


> Since it's after 18:00 EDT, I am curious if I'm the only one with guide update failures for today.


No problem here, Richmond, Va on FiOS.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

No problem here (Comcast). I wonder if one of their servers is out/glitching?


----------



## JoeKustra

Even my Mini units are failing. Better description of the error in System Information. I hope I don't have to call.


----------



## morac

My last call was 3.5 hours ago and it succeeded.


----------



## osu1991

Mine finally went thru successfully a half hour or so ago


----------



## JoeKustra

While my units connected at 1am, there is another guide update scheduled for this afternoon. Guide only extended 1 day and runs to 7/21, which is a little short.


----------



## morac

My box pulled data till around 2 pm 7/22 yesterday.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i updated almost 3 days on saturday, very unusual, and that was following an update friday night - i'll force a connection tonight about 6pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

Big nothing today. Still at 7/21 and no errors. Tomorrow....tomorrow....I'll feed my hamsters tomorrow.


----------



## ota user

JoeKustra said:


> Even my Mini units are failing. Better description of the error in System Information. I hope I don't have to call.


I have two roamios and both have this issue. know one has answers for me yet so I can not get my channel programs. I can get on the internet like you tube and vudu and can stream from one roamio to the other. why am i paying for something i cannot use. Did tivo change things on there end?


----------



## ota user

NorthAlabama said:


> i updated almost 3 days on saturday, very unusual, and that was following an update friday night - i'll force a connection tonight about 6pm.


how are you going to force a connection North Alabama?


----------



## JoeKustra

ota user said:


> how are you going to force a connection North Alabama?


Settings, Network, Connect to TiVo Service now. You should watch it, since if it zips over the "loading..." phase, nothing was received. Also, the System Information page will show an update to the Indexing time if something changed.

BTW, my system is functioning normal today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ota user said:


> how are you going to force a connection North Alabama?


through settings:

Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Connect to the TiVo service now​


----------



## HerronScott

ota user said:


> I have two roamios and both have this issue. know one has answers for me yet so I can not get my channel programs.


I haven't noticed any issues here.

Scott


----------



## ota user

ota user said:


> I have two roamios and both have this issue. know one has answers for me yet so I can not get my channel programs. I can get on the internet like you tube and vudu and can stream from one roamio to the other. why am i paying for something i cannot use. Did tivo change things on there end?


I just talked with tivo and they now wont let you use a hot spot. so now i am stuck with paying for ethernet internet just for the tivo. Not happy since they just sold me a new romaio in april. Why didnt they tell me then. I can use my hotspot for downloading movies and you tube but not to get my channels and without that the one pass wont work. not happy at all


----------



## JoeKustra

ota user said:


> I just talked with tivo and they now wont let you use a hot spot. so now i am stuck with paying for ethernet internet just for the tivo. Not happy since they just sold me a new romaio in april. Why didnt they tell me then. I can use my hotspot for downloading movies and you tube but not to get my channels and without that the one pass wont work. not happy at all


Using the hot spot, does your TiVo pass the network diagnostic connection test? BTW, never listen to TiVo CS.


----------



## ota user

JoeKustra said:


> Using the hot spot, does your TiVo pass the network diagnostic connection test? BTW, never listen to TiVo CS.


i have tried the network diagnostic connection test and when it gets to connectiing it said failed while negotiating


----------



## JoeKustra

ota user said:


> i have tried the network diagnostic connection test and when it gets to connectiing it said failed while negotiating


That's sad. If it works with a computer it should work with a TiVo. But I don't have a hot spot to test with. I don't even have a smart phone.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

This is the first day in a long time I didn't get a daily update. I guess pushing out updates is jamming up the works! Currently goes out to 8/11 at 7 PM.


----------



## tim_m

Yep no update today here either.


----------



## morac

The guide data has been more or less completely wrong for a number of channels over the weekend anyway, so I guess we're not missing much.


----------



## morac

No update overnight either. Guide still only goes out to midday Friday 8/11.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

An update came through earlier today here and filled out the guide until 8/13 at 7 PM so it's now up to date for me.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> An update came through earlier today here and filled out the guide until 8/13 at 7 PM so it's now up to date for me.


Same here. Hamsters just took a nap.


----------



## tim1724

Pretty normal for a Monday ever since the Rovi transition.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update for today. I guess someone needs to reboot the Windows NT Server gathering dust and cobwebs.


----------



## wmhjr

It's all crap. I was just packing and turned the tv on. It came on 463 (cozi). Guide says the Virginian. There is a catholic mass being broadcast. Pretty amazing how bad rovi sucks considering it's their core business. At least it is for now.


----------



## osu1991

Both my cable and ota Roamios have blank listings with Title Not Available on NBC for the Women's British Open this morning.


----------



## JoeKustra

osu1991 said:


> Both my cable and ota Roamios have blank listings with Title Not Available on NBC for the Women's British Open this morning.


But it does indicate "new". 

Not a database issue, since tv.com and tvguide.com are correct.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update for today. I guess someone needs to reboot the Windows NT Server gathering dust and cobwebs.


same here, now two days in a row without an update.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> same here, now two days in a row without an update.


No problems here. My hamsters are happy. Guide extends to 8/18.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Didn't get anything yesterday. Got two days' worth today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i will force a connection later in the evening, and i'm sure i'll catch up, as my guide is generally the same or a day ahead of most reports (that's why i posted).

a day or two has never really bothered me, since the accuracy of the rovi guide data appears to only be most accurate a week out - the last few days are consistently placeholding garbage.


----------



## HerronScott

wmhjr said:


> It's all crap. I was just packing and turned the tv on. It came on 463 (cozi). Guide says the Virginian. There is a catholic mass being broadcast. Pretty amazing how bad rovi sucks considering it's their core business. At least it is for now.


According to Cozi's website schedule The Virginian is supposed to be on. Zap2It/Tribune shows the same thing.


----------



## wmhjr

I don't even bother looking anymore since I see so many errors or missing data. It's the new permanent number normal.


----------



## HerronScott

wmhjr said:


> I don't even bother looking anymore since I see so many errors or missing data. It's the new permanent number normal.


If you are going to post about a mistake, then at least make sure it's real.

Scott


----------



## wmhjr

Bs. It is what it is.


----------



## JoeKustra

Someone feed the hamsters. No guide update again. Still 8/17.


----------



## tim_m

I haven't gotten updates in 2 of the last 3 days. CGD&TDL had no effect. Got nothing Friday, got 2 days update yesterday and nothing today.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> I haven't gotten updates in 2 of the last 3 days. CGD&TDL had no effect. Got nothing Friday, got 2 days update yesterday and nothing today.


Today's update just popped through a little while ago for me so may head your way soon too.


----------



## tim_m

Anyone missing huge swath's of data recently? Until today i was missing almost all day of Lifetime next Thursday. I am also missing all Epix data for next Sunday.


----------



## sharkster

tim_m said:


> Anyone missing huge swath's of data recently? Until today i was missing almost all day of Lifetime next Thursday. I am also missing all Epix data for next Sunday.


Yup. It's been going on for a while here, on several channels. One one channel I sometimes watch it's the weirdest guide data mess up - Literally every other day there is no guide data for 6am to 5pm. One day, full guide data, next day none, etc. I think this has been going on for several months now.

On numerous other channels I routinely see blocks of TBA type time for maybe an hour or up to several.


----------



## tim_m

sharkster said:


> Yup. It's been going on for a while here, on several channels. One one channel I sometimes watch it's the weirdest guide data mess up - Literally every other day there is no guide data for 6am to 5pm. One day, full guide data, next day none, etc. I think this has been going on for several months now.
> 
> On numerous other channels I routinely see blocks of TBA type time for maybe an hour or up to several.


On mine it simply says Epix programming.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tim_m said:


> Anyone missing huge swath's of data recently? Until today i was missing almost all day of Lifetime next Thursday. I am also missing all Epix data for next Sunday.


i see a hole in lifetime's guide data thursday 6pm - friday 3am (we only have epix on-demand).


----------



## tim_m

NorthAlabama said:


> i see a hole in lifetime's guide data thursday 6pm - friday 3am (we only have epix on-demand).


Guess it isn't just me.


----------



## Miss Knapp

I don't monitor EVERY channel as I only am interested in the programming on some of them.
I have Verizon Fios of DE/Se PA. 2 channels I do care about, SUNDANCE and EPIX have no programming info past 6 AM on Sept. 1.
All of the other channels I care about have programming info through 7 PM on Sept. 6.
The Verizon Fios App program guide is complete through 7 PM on Sept. 6 for ALL channels, so it is a TiVo problem.


----------



## tim_m

Anyone else with Epix still seeing it only say Epix programming for all of next week? What the hell is going on?


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> Anyone else with Epix still seeing it only say Epix programming for all of next week? What the hell is going on?


Still NO program info for EPIX past 5:00 AM EDT on 9/1/17.
I contacted EPIX customer service to let them know of the problem TiVo is having with Fios. I am SURE that EPIX doesn't want to lose viewers due to TiVo's ineptitude.


----------



## tim_m

I had to go and set a manual recording for the 3rd for Get Shorty because of it.


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> I had to go and set a manual recording for the 3rd for Get Shorty because of it.


I reached out to EPIX via their website as well as twitter. From the reply I got, it did not seem as if EPIX is happy with TiVo.
They do not want to lose viewers due to Tivo.


----------



## sharkster

tim_m said:


> Anyone else with Epix still seeing it only say Epix programming for all of next week? What the hell is going on?


On mine, starting Friday 9/1 it's just 'EPIX Programming' to the end of my guide data on 9/9. good grief.


----------



## Miss Knapp

sharkster said:


> On mine, starting Friday 9/1 it's just 'EPIX Programming' to the end of my guide data on 9/9. good grief.


 Who is your provider? I have Verizon Fios of PA/DE

I am trying to figure out if it is a Tivo/Fios problem or if people with other providers are having the same problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharkster

Miss Knapp said:


> Who is your provider? I have Verizon Fios of PA/DE
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it is a Tivo/Fios problem or if people with other providers are having the same problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have Charter - well, now it's called Spectrum.

For me, the line is the fact that I don't remember ever seeing all these generic, non-data, blocks before Rovi. Not knowing any more than that, I attribute it to that. There is one channel I watch sometimes (mostly SD programming - old shows) that has that one entry for the 6am to 5pm block every other day. It's really odd, but it's been exactly every OTHER day for a few months now.


----------



## velouria28

^^^ Yeah, I never recall seeing blocks like this before Rovi either. It's completely ridiculous.


----------



## tim_m

I'm on spectrum just like Sharkster.


----------



## tim_m

sharkster said:


> On mine, starting Friday 9/1 it's just 'EPIX Programming' to the end of my guide data on 9/9. good grief.


When i got my guide data update today it took me to half of the 11th and its still the generic Epix programming to that date.


----------



## tim_m

Miss Knapp said:


> I reached out to EPIX via their website as well as twitter. From the reply I got, it did not seem as if EPIX is happy with TiVo.
> They do not want to lose viewers due to Tivo.


Certainly can't blame them for being upset.


----------



## tim_m

With today's update they also royally screwed up antenna tv. I record old episodes of Wings and starting next week they have wings on at 11pm and 5am. Which is incorrect i checked antennatv's website and there's no schedule change.


----------



## tim_m

At least they con't screw up the local channels. Can you imagine what a mess that would be especially during fall tv my god.


----------



## boxermansr

Same issue here with my Bolt and EPIX (legacy TWC market, now Spectrum). Nothing more than "epix programming" starting the 1st onward. Hope they fix it otherwise I'll have to remember to schedule my shows (Get Shorty) manually.


----------



## Miss Knapp

boxermansr said:


> Same issue here with my Bolt and EPIX (legacy TWC market, now Spectrum). Nothing more than "epix programming" starting the 1st onward. Hope they fix it otherwise I'll have to remember to schedule my shows (Get Shorty) manually.


I just did a "force Connect" and have EPIX through 5:00 AM EDT on 9/8/17. EVERY other one of my favorite channels has programming info THROUGH 7:00 PM EDT on 9/12/17.
If one were to believe TiVo's B.S. line:
"TiVo provides the ability to view future and past Guide info within the 14 days so that customers can find missed shows if needed", *They STILL are SHORT as there are ONLY TEN full days and 2 partials!! * 
I have Verizon Fios in Delaware as my provider.


----------



## boxermansr

Well I'm not sure where Tivo gets their guide information from these days.. last time I had it a few years ago it was zap2it I think.. either way I just checked tvguide.com from the 2nd on it also shows EPIX PROGRAMMING on all of the Epix channels. Either EPIX isn't providing them, or something somewhere is out of whack.


----------



## JACKASTOR

O.M.G!

WHAT IS WRONG WITH TIVO?
Called in to report my guide information for channel 750 FXHD Sept [email protected] is incorrectly listing AHS:Hotel as the listed show (its being shown as a new Showing... so someone was almost right), two seasons ago this was current. IT should be listed as AHS:Cult, at any rate I have no idea if they got the information corrected or not. Because after wasting an hour of my time I hung up the phone in frustration. This seems to be the norm for Tivo these days.

at any rate I'm gonna go have a beer and drown my sorrows in alcohol........ and wings..... lets not forget the wings...

peace


----------



## boxermansr

I emailed EPIX and they just responded saying they believe they found the issue and fixed and stated to give it 24 hours to filter down to Spectrum. I have a feeling it cant/wont be this easy, but heres to hoping. Imagine others (with different providers) should let them know too, in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m

When i updated my data today i got Epix programming through the 7th. The 8th to the 12th still all screwed up.


----------



## series5orpremier

After finally getting their act together by May, RiVo has clearly decided it's no longer important to put in-market MLB baseball games into my program guide after September 10.


----------



## tim_m

It seems whatever was up with Epix has been corrected.


----------



## schatham

Rovi was only off by 40 plus years. I recorded the movie "The Others" on Showtime because Rovi guide has it as the 1957 movie. I thought this would be great to watch this version as I've seen the other 2001 version several times.

Of course it turned out to be the 2001 version. I even deleted and recorded again with the same result. How can you be off 40 years with different actors to boot?

I should also add Rovi keeps listing "programming previews" on Showtime when they are movies. Is this the new message when they don't know whats on?


----------



## series5orpremier

series5orpremier said:


> After finally getting their act together by May, RiVo has clearly decided it's no longer important to put in-market MLB baseball games into my program guide after September 10.


6+ days and still counting.


----------



## mattyro7878

I am seeing the SHOW TIME PROGRAMMING as well. There is indeed movies on at that time.


----------



## JACKASTOR

fixed for one day broken for all others... They fixed the guide data for the American Horror story: Cult, and I was able to create a one pass. However they broke it immediately after so one pass only works for the one show. sigh getting frustrated here. How hard is it to ..... wait please hold all brain cells are busy.


----------



## JoeKustra

This is some kind of deja vue all over again. Anybody else stuck with a guide that extends to 9/18 and has just boilerplate for next weeks news & late night? I have two Roamio and one Premiere in that state. I know it's not everybody since I have seen posts that have Tuesday's special on their guides.

Last time it was 4/18.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> This is some kind of deja vue all over again. Anybody else stuck with a guide that extends to 9/18 and has just boilerplate for next weeks news & late night? I have two Roamio and one Premiere in that state. I know it's not everybody since I have seen posts that have Tuesday's special on their guides.


Yup, except mine is through 4/17. (Also don't have info about many of tomorrow's college football games. ) Haven't had a guide data update for three days. Exact same symptoms as when this happened the previous times.

Someone needs to feed the hamster again...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Yup, except mine is through 4/17. (Also don't have info about many of tomorrow's college football games. ) Haven't had a guide data update for three days. Exact same symptoms as when this happened the previous times.
> Someone needs to feed the hamster again...


Oh my poor hamsters. BTW, on my Roamio, the date in System Information is one day late since 20.7.2, so the actual guide should be checked.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Oh my poor hamsters. BTW, on my Roamio, the date in System Information is one day late since 20.7.2, so the actual guide should be checked.


Yeah, I was going by the new way that 20.7.2 reports the guide data date; so I have full day of 9/17 and partial day of 9/18...

(And I was also confusing my 9's and my 4's. But I'm also running a fever over 102°, so I cannot be held responsible for what I type...)


----------



## davidscarter

Tried a restart and let the post-restart connection take place. No change


----------



## JoeKustra

The hamsters are starving.

Maybe they have evacuated?


----------



## osu1991

Annoyed with all the TBA info for the football games today.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> The hamsters are starving.
> 
> Maybe they have evacuated?


I have guide data all they way out to the 20th. This Roamio will connect at 5:30PM today. I have the special telethon listings for Tuesday on both Roamios. Other Roamio has listings out to the 21st as it connected earlier this morning.


osu1991 said:


> Annoyed with all the TBA info for the football games today.


I have data for all todays games.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I have guide data all they way out to the 20th. This Roamio will connect at 5:30PM today. I have the special telethon listings for Tuesday on both Roamios. Other Roamio has listings out to the 21st as it connected earlier this morning.
> I have data for all todays games.


Both Roamio and Premiere units are stuck on the 18th. Next week is all boilerplate. I wonder why.

I have data for today's football also.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Both Roamio and Premiere units are stuck on the 18th. Next week is all boilerplate. I wonder why.


I wonder if you doing some beta testing has somehow hosed your updates. I see some can't even get the software update and had to call support. This is the first time that we both did not have this issue at the same time as that is how it usually worked out.


----------



## osu1991

Jed1 said:


> I have guide data all they way out to the 20th. This Roamio will connect at 5:30PM today. I have the special telethon listings for Tuesday on both Roamios. Other Roamio has listings out to the 21st as it connected earlier this morning.
> 
> I have data for all todays games.


My Roamio OTA has data and info to the 22nd.

My cable Roamio is stuck with data only to the 18th. I just have college football with no info in the abc/espn regional game slots.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I wonder if you doing some beta testing has somehow hosed your updates. I see some can't even get the software update and had to call support. This is the first time that we both did not have this issue at the same time as that is how it usually worked out.


That's the weird part, and my first thought. But the one Roamio and the Premiere have never been on any beta or priority list. Could they go by account? That would be really weird.


----------



## Jed1

osu1991 said:


> My Roamio OTA has data and info to the 22nd.
> 
> My cable Roamio is stuck with data only to the 18th. I just have college football with no info in the abc/espn regional game slots.


Both my base Roamios are setup for cable and I have the data for all the college games. Usually when Joe has this issue I have it also. This is the first time we did not get hit with this at the same time.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> That's the weird part, and my first thought. But the one Roamio and the Premiere have never been on any beta or priority list. Could they go by account? That would be really weird.


It is possible because I think some who did not receive the new update and were on beta did not get the update on any of their devices. Maybe it is by account and what server you are on. The last time I think this happened to me was back in April or May but a lot of other people were affected also. The thing is I was never on beta so what has changed since the spring.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Maybe it is by account and what server you are on. The last time I think this happened to me was back in April or May but a lot of other people were affected also. The thing is I was never on beta so what has changed since the spring.


I was affected back in the spring. As for why, it may be the phase of the moon or some alignment of the planets. Usually this gets fixed by Monday morning. It's probably something with the number 18.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I was affected back in the spring. As for why, it may be the phase of the moon or some alignment of the planets. Usually this gets fixed by Monday morning. It's probably something with the number 18.


You must repent as you may have upset the guide data gods.


----------



## HerronScott

Roamio Pro on cable (Comcast) here and it's updating correctly (and I checked my ToDo which looked fine).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

So, it's a nice day so I thought I would perform a CPI&TDL on one Roamio. I expected the result to be either no guide or a good guide up to 9/22 like TiVo Online.

Nope. After the process finished, my guide still ends on 9/18. Speculation: where I get my guide data only has information until 9/18, and nothing has been updated since 9/7 since late night is still empty.


----------



## tim_m

I have through 9/22 on mine.


----------



## davidscarter

tim_m said:


> I have through 9/22 on mine.


Yeah, I suppose many (most?) people do. But this is a recurring problem that just affects a few of us every couple of months and it's the same units that have this problem over and over.


----------



## tim_m

davidscarter said:


> Yeah, I suppose many (most?) people do. But this is a recurring problem that just affects a few of us every couple of months and it's the same units that have this problem over and over.


I had the issue the first few months i had tivo but it has updated quite reliably for a few months now.


----------



## morac

I have data to 9/23 afternoon.


----------



## osu1991

My cable Roamio is still stuck on the 18th. I even did a clear and delete on the program info and to do list and it still only pulled data in to the 18th.


----------



## JoeKustra

osu1991 said:


> My cable Roamio is still stuck on the 18th. I even did a clear and delete on the program info and to do list and it still only pulled data in to the 18th.


I tried that, then changed my zipcode to the same as Jed1 and still no data past the 18th. But, if things work as I expect, it should correct itself today.


----------



## davidscarter

I forced a service connection a little before 1pm (EDT) today, but still no new guide data...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> I forced a service connection a little before 1pm (EDT) today, but still no new guide data...


Same here. I opened a support ticket.

Contact Us


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> I opened a support ticket.


I've done the same. Also resurrected the old Twitter thread with TivoSupport when they fixed it the last time, so maybe someone's memory will be jogged...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> I've done the same. Also resurrected the old Twitter thread with TivoSupport when they fixed it the last time, so maybe someone's memory will be jogged...


I tried to send a PM to that person, but was unable to do it. I don't have Twitter.


----------



## osu1991

Guess Ill file one too. Mine just tried to update and still stuck on the 18th


----------



## davidscarter

Okay, I heard back from the @TiVoSupport Twitter account; on their recommendation I did a hard reboot of the TiVo (i.e. unplugged it, waited a minute, plugged it back in) and then forced a connection twice. That did the trick! I now have guide data through 9/23 (i.e. full day of 9/23, partial day of 9/24).

(The guide data actually loaded on the first forced connection, so not sure why they wanted me to do it twice. Took 30 min. to load all of the new data!)

Not sure if this is a procedure that should fix things every time it happens or if they did something behind the scenes and this was required to get my box on board. I'll follow up and see if they can elucidate...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Okay, I heard back from the @TiVoSupport Twitter account; on their recommendation I did a hard reboot of the TiVo (i.e. unplugged it, waited a minute, plugged it back in) and then forced a connection twice. That did the trick! I now have guide data through 9/23 (i.e. full day of 9/23, partial day of 9/24).
> 
> (The guide data actually loaded on the first forced connection, so not sure why they wanted me to do it twice. Took 30 min. to load all of the new data!)
> 
> Not sure if this is a procedure that should fix things every time it happens or if they did something behind the scenes and this was required to get my box on board. I'll follow up and see if they can elucidate...


I just did a normal connection. Took a long time. Well, till next time.


----------



## osu1991

Went ahead and did the hard reboot before I head to football game. It sat on preparing and loading for several minutes but it's slowly loading now. Hopefully I have full data again when I get home.


----------



## schatham

It's getting hard to monitor season passes. ( I should not have to monitor them) It seems like Tivo starts recording a few shows and stops. Then shows them again as new in the guide, but the original season pass does not even see them in searches. It's hard to tell what is new or already recorded without a lot of work.

This seems to be happening more and more. Most recent the Lacy & Scott Peterson series on A&E.

Their also seems to be a lot more "no info" on shows in the guide.


----------



## JoeKustra

That's why this forum: Season Pass Alerts is so busy.


----------



## osu1991

Great Tivo support email reply to my guide data problem. 

Sorry for the inconvenience, this is currently a trend. Please reboot your modem and router and then connect to the Tivo servers again. If the problem persists then please call customer service.


----------



## JoeKustra

That's so sad. I hope I never have a real problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

osu1991 said:


> Great Tivo support email reply to my guide data problem.
> Sorry for the inconvenience, this is currently a trend. Please reboot your modem and router and then connect to the Tivo servers again. If the problem persists then please call customer service.


I just got mine. Run GS and then call support. I'm so not impressed.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> I just got mine. Run GS and then call support. I'm so not impressed.


Oddly, I've gotten the best responses over the past few months (both in terms of timeliness and usefulness) from the Twitter account.


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Oddly, I've gotten the best responses over the past few months (both in terms of timeliness and usefulness) from the Twitter account.


So that's my problem. My TiVo is smarter than my phone and I have no social media access. I guess I'll have to close the door to my cave and survive on grubs.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> So that's my problem. My TiVo is smarter than my phone and I have no social media access. I guess I'll have to close the door to my cave and survive on grubs.


? 
You don't need a phone to use Twitter; the Web version works just fine (better for many uses of it, IMHO).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update today for me, looks like TiVo servers were having issues but after a connection a few minutes ago nothing popped through.


----------



## tim_m

Same here no update today yet. They mucked it up again i guess.


----------



## tim_m

Anyone else recording that Vietnam War documentary notice the first episode says 1858-1961? Great job rovi.


----------



## tim_m

Btw finally got the guide data early this morning for the 28th. Better late then never i guess.


----------



## cherry ghost

tim_m said:


> Anyone else recording that Vietnam War documentary notice the first episode says 1858-1961? Great job rovi.


The Vietnam War (TV Series 2017- ) - Episodes - IMDb


----------



## tim_m

Ok how is that possibly even correct? The war was from 55-75.


----------



## atmuscarella

tim_m said:


> Ok how is that possibly even correct? The war was from 55-75.


I did not watch the show, but my guess is they started with colonization and moved forward, I know the French were over there a long time before the U.S was.


----------



## morac

Guide data seems to have stopped updating. I only have data till midday 9/28. I should have at least to 9/29 or 9/30 by now. 

I'm waiting for 9/29 to show up so I can schedule a recording.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Guide data seems to have stopped updating. I only have data till midday 9/28. I should have at least to 9/29 or 9/30 by now.
> I'm waiting for 9/29 to show up so I can schedule a recording.


I wish there was some pattern to the "haves" and "have nots". I'm up to 9/30 afternoon today. Even TiVo Online only showed 9/29 6pm last time I checked. Prime time 9/29 is the end of the start of the new season. SNL starts 9/30, but even zap2it doesn't have it yet.

If you fail tomorrow, I would open a support ticket. That worked for me last time (I think).


----------



## Jed1

tim_m said:


> Ok how is that possibly even correct? The war was from 55-75.


Probably will go back to when it was French Indochina. The US actually was supporting Vietnams fight for independence until France gave up in the 1950's. Of course at that time we were against the forces fighting the French due to the red scare from the Soviet Union.
The sad thing about Vietnam is France used the place for the growth and production of rubber. The took the land and enslaved the native population to work the plantations. The company that profited from this was Michelin tire.
Michelin and their Rubber Plantations
VIETNAM NATIONALIZES MICHELIN SAIGON PLANT

The western European nations maintained their wealth and power this way and this is what made capitalism thrive in the modern age as these nations used these colonies for the production of cheap natural resources. They paid little to nothing for the land, labor, and resources of these colonized regions. If the native populations tried to rise up they would use their powerful militaries to brutally beat them into submission.
Since we won the 2nd world war the US has become the care takers of these regions in order to try to maintain the flow of cheap resources to the western world. We are slowly losing our grip on these regions as we no longer have the money to keep fighting these wars.


----------



## tim_m

Interesting, i didn't know about that. I'm looking forward to the documentary. I hope it is good.


----------



## tim_m

I got guide data today that took me to the 30th as well.


----------



## Jed1

tim_m said:


> Interesting, i didn't know about that. I'm looking forward to the documentary. I hope it is good.


I started a thread for this series in another part of the forum if anybody is interested.
The Vietnam War Ten part series by Ken Burns on PBS


----------



## tim_m

Jed1 said:


> I started a thread for this series in another part of the forum if anybody is interested.
> The Vietnam War Ten part series by Ken Burns on PBS


Great thanks! Just off topic for a second. Is anyone else having issues when replying? When hit post reply i see a black box up in the right corner that looks like it is loading something. The post reply button is briefly grayed out but when it comes back it still appears as if my post wasn't posted. The text is still in the reply box. I have to hit refresh to confirm my post was made. It only started happening last night.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I wish there was some pattern to the "haves" and "have nots". I'm up to 9/30 afternoon today. Even TiVo Online only showed 9/29 6pm last time I checked. Prime time 9/29 is the end of the start of the new season. SNL starts 9/30, but even zap2it doesn't have it yet.
> 
> If you fail tomorrow, I would open a support ticket. That worked for me last time (I think).


I checked the TiVo iOS app since that pulls data directly from the server. It only goes out to 7 pm 9/29.

The info screen says I only have data out to Wed 7/27, but I do have some data on the 28th.

I checked my Premiere which is set to antenna only and it has data out to 9/30, but my boxes that are using Comcast only have till 9/28.


----------



## tim_m

morac said:


> I checked the TiVo iOS app since that pulls data directly from the server. It only goes out to 7 pm 9/29.
> 
> The info screen says I only have data out to Wed 7/27, but I do have some data on the 28th.
> 
> I checked my Premiere which is set to antenna only and it has data out to 9/30, but my boxes that are using Comcast only have till 9/28.


Strange how it affects some but not others. My data yesterday didn't come in for the 28th until early this morning. The data for the 29th came at its usual time.


----------



## morac

tim_m said:


> Strange how it affects some but not others. My data yesterday didn't come in for the 28th until early this morning. The data for the 29th came at its usual time.


I just noticed today's connection failed for some reason on all my boxes with Comcast.

I'm not sure why that would be since my Internet has been up all day. I forced a connection and despite moving very quickly to the preparing to load stage, it looks like something downloaded as the loading stage is progressing very slowly so I assume something downloaded.

Edit:

Yep have data to 9/30 now. Still have no idea why the earlier connection failed since the UI no longer gives a reason. It just says "FAIL".


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I just noticed today's connection failed for some reason on all my boxes with Comcast.
> 
> I'm not sure why that would be since my Internet has been up all day. I forced a connection and despite moving very quickly to the preparing to load stage, it looks like something downloaded as the loading stage is progressing very slowly so I assume something downloaded.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Yep have data to 9/30 now. Still have no idea why the earlier connection failed since the UI no longer gives a reason. It just says "FAIL".


I also have Comcast and had a similar issue yesterday with connections failing. The error I got from clicking through menus was C18 but it resolved itself later in the day.


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I also have Comcast and had a similar issue yesterday with connections failing. The error I got from clicking through menus was C18 but it resolved itself later in the day.


I have Verizon Fios & the guide on my Tivo Roamio Plus only goes out to 7 PM EDT on Thursday 9/28/17.
The guide on the Tivo iPad app goes out to 7PM on Saturday 9/30/17. If I try to schedule ANY program from the app past 7PM on 9/28/17, I get an error message.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I checked the TiVo iOS app since that pulls data directly from the server. It only goes out to 7 pm 9/29.
> The info screen says I only have data out to Wed 7/27, but I do have some data on the 28th.


That seems to be a new "feature" of 20.7.2 where the guide end date in System Information is always a day behind. Also added, when you finish a connection, you need to visit TiVo Central or the real guide doesn't move. I have seen my Premiere with OTA also showing an additional day of data (compared to a Roamio).


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> That seems to be a new "feature" of 20.7.2 where the guide end date in System Information is always a day behind.


I think it reports the last full day of data. My final day only goes out to 2 pm which, do effectively the date reported in system info is the day with last usable data.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I think it reports the last full day of data. My final day only goes out to 2 pm which, do effectively the date reported in system info is the day with last usable data.


Last usable day. If all I watched was GMA, I would never notice.  I'm just pointing out it's new. My guide has always stopped at 2pm (1pm Standard) on the same day shown in System Information. There are changes in System Information and DVR Diagnostics with 20.7.2 that seem unfinished.


----------



## sharkster

one of my bolts is only thru the 27th. so i ran a connection & that didn't further it. hopefully tonight. other one is thru 29th. both connecting w/o problems,


----------



## lessd

tim_m said:


> Anyone else recording that Vietnam War documentary notice the first episode says 1858-1961? Great job rovi.


But it was true, the program started with the French in Nom starting in 1850.


----------



## tim_m

Well leave it to Rovi to royally screw up the guide. Today's guide update produced a bunch of TBA on EVERY channel starting at 7pm on the 4th.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Yes


tim_m said:


> Well leave it to Rovi to royally screw up the guide. Today's guide update produced a bunch of TBA on EVERY channel starting at 7pm on the 4th.


Yes, this is a new issue I don't recall seeing before, i.e. adding one day to the guide but making all programs TBA.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes
> Yes, this is a new issue I don't recall seeing before, i.e. adding one day to the guide but making all programs TBA.


This is also seen with TiVo Online.

I have seen this before. But it was a few years ago with TVGOS. The guide extension was automatic, but the data for the guide was not.

update: after today's connection, one Premiere and two Roamio units all have guide data to 10/4 at 2pm. That means no update today, and that includes data for next week's late night is still 50%. Funny, tvguide.com is good until 10/5.


----------



## klia

JoeKustra said:


> update: after today's connection, one Premiere and two Roamio units all have guide data to 9/4 at 2pm. That means no update today, and that includes data for next week's late night is still 50%. Funny, tvguide.com is good until 9/5.




Just updated my two TiVos (S2 & HD) and didn't get any new guide data, either. Still only have actual data through 10/4 at 4:30pm (usual cutoff time) because yesterday's update was nothing but 24 hours of TBA on every channel.

This no-update update garbage hasn't happened for a while, and I stupidly thought MAYBE Rovi had finally gotten their act together, but&#8230; no. Not holding my breath that anyone will fix it until Monday.


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> Well leave it to Rovi to royally screw up the guide. Today's guide update produced a bunch of TBA on EVERY channel starting at 7pm on the 4th.


I get TBA at 8PM (I am on the east coast) on 10/4.
Just did a Force connect and the guide still has NOT updated past 8PM on 10/4. 
Same thing happened last week. Do they just turn everything off for the weekend? GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> Same thing happened last week. Do they just turn everything off for the weekend? GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hamsters have a good union.

Or they are too busy with next week's premiers. I'm very surprised that late night is so messed up. Mostly no descriptions and no season changes.


----------



## TheBigDogs

OK, it's been a while since I looked at the forum, but I have a problem:
My guide data is four days in arrears and 11 days out (i.e. on 9/23 the guide has data from 9/19-10/03. Tivo tells me this is so we can go back and watch missed shows BUT - despite paying for Tivo service, I have to pay Hulu, Netflix, etc to see these shows.
The main reason I miss recordings is that I work a 14 hour schedule and the last thing I want to do Sunday - Thursday is even watch TV or search the guide for program premiers. I do my watching on Friday and Sunday. I also use those days to update my season pass data.
I have contacted support numerous times, I forced my cable provider (Cox) to replace my cable card and Tuning Adapter, I have done guided setups two and three times daily. TODAY is the first time that someone from Tivo has told me that I am receiving the new guide.
So, is this true? What in the world must these people be thinking?
Any thoughts, ideas, etc. appreciated.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> update: after today's connection, one Premiere and two Roamio units all have guide data to 9/4 at 2pm. That means no update today, and that includes data for next week's late night is still 50%. Funny, tvguide.com is good until 9/5.


Same here, no new guide data yesterday or today, even after the late Saturday afternoon update. Guess we'll have to wait for Monday again...


----------



## JoeKustra

TheBigDogs said:


> My guide data is four days in arrears and 11 days out (i.e. on 9/23 the guide has data from 9/19-10/03.
> 
> TODAY is the first time that someone from Tivo has told me that I am receiving the new guide.


No one knows what these people are thinking. If you force a network connection, and the guide (not System Information) extends to 10/4, then you will be like many others. If you check tvguide.com you will see it extends further. If you check TiVo Online you will see it has TBA after 10/4 at 6pm.

How they selected you to receive "the new guide" is not something I can figure out.

Wait until Monday's connection then open a support ticket. Contact Us

Premiers up to 10/2 should be able to be scheduled now.


----------



## tim_m

More of the same today even tried CGD&TDL still TBA after 7 on the 4th and no new guide data today at all. I should have all of the 5th today and partial on the 6th.


----------



## series5orpremier

It's an end of the fiscal quarter party weekend! Don't bother the hamsters while they're partying.


----------



## davidscarter

series5orpremier said:


> It's an end of the fiscal quarter party weekend! Don't bother the hamsters while they're partying.


----------



## klia

JoeKustra said:


> Wait until Monday's connection then open a support ticket. Contact Us




FWIW, when we were experiencing multiple days of no new guide data a while back, the TiVo tech support person I spoke to basically said no one responds to online support tickets anymore. And that's been true for me -- I've opened them and later found them closed with no action and some no-response response, and the problem persisted. Only phone calls, and only getting the right support person, ever fixes anything.


----------



## HerronScott

klia said:


> FWIW, when we were experiencing multiple days of no new guide data a while back, the TiVo tech support person I spoke to basically said no one responds to online support tickets anymore. And that's been true for me -- I've opened them and later found them closed with no action and some no-response response, and the problem persisted. Only phone calls, and only getting the right support person, ever fixes anything.


I opened a ticket online for the Roamio issue not playing music from TiVo Desktop and have received 3 calls on it. Unfortunately, I was on vacation for the first 2 and they didn't leave a call back number but the last one they left a number to call (but again going out of town on business).

Scott


----------



## morac

klia said:


> FWIW, when we were experiencing multiple days of no new guide data a while back, the TiVo tech support person I spoke to basically said no one responds to online support tickets anymore. And that's been true for me -- I've opened them and later found them closed with no action and some no-response response, and the problem persisted. Only phone calls, and only getting the right support person, ever fixes anything.


For guide issues I use the report a lineup problem. That usually gets fixed in a couple of days. If the TBA's persist that's what I'll do.

At this point I'm not to worried as guide data past a week is usually garbage anyway. Right now I have like 12 recordings of the same show scheduled for 10/3 and I know for a fact they are all repeats.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> For guide issues I use the report a lineup problem. That usually gets fixed in a couple of days. If the TBA's persist that's what I'll do.
> At this point I'm not to worried as guide data past a week is usually garbage anyway. Right now I have like 12 recordings of the same show scheduled for 10/3 and I know for a fact they are all repeats.


It's next week I am interested in since late night is missing a lot of data, some seasons have not been updated, and I'm only complaining since it's easy and I get spoiled quickly. 

I love that image.


----------



## series5orpremier

I always have to go to interbridge.com to get the late night lineups and manually delete individual shows from that.


----------



## mblloyd

I have just experienced "to be announced" for the first time on Roamio and have not reviewed the entire list, but wonder if I am seeing something different. My guide on the TV is just fine. The guides on my iPad and iPhone remote list all channels as tba. However, the right hand column lists programming details. The twist is that the details are totally irrelevant to the actual schedule. My TiVo to- do list is accurate.
No such problem on Premier.
Same problem as everyone else or different. Should I wait and see what happens when the TiVo offices re-open Monday morning?


----------



## JoeKustra

mblloyd said:


> No such problem on Premier.
> Same problem as everyone else or different. Should I wait and see what happens when the TiVo offices re-open Monday morning?


Guides on my Premiere and Roamio are 10/4, so wait until after noon tomorrow. It will probably jump to 10/6 then.


----------



## Miss Knapp

I have Verizon Fios as my provider. Just did yet another "force connect' and NOTHING on the guide past 8 PM EDT on Oct. 4, 2017. It should be up to 8 PM EDT on Oct. 7, 2017.
If one were even to believe their new BS line:
"TiVo provides the ability to view future and past Guide info within the 14 days so that customers can find missed shows if needed",
They STILL are SHORT as there are ONLY ELEVEN full days and 2 partials!!
Please respond with who your providers are (mine is Verizon Fios) if you are experiencing the same issue.
Thanks.


----------



## velouria28

Ugh, this is so annoying. I can deal with the missing days at the far end of the schedule, but since there have been no updates the HBO schedule isn't even remotely close to correct tonight since the Ballers finale runs long which pushes Vice Principals and John Oliver later.

Thank Zeus for Zap2it.


----------



## tim_m

Same here no guide data all weekend.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Same here no guide data all weekend.


I'm starting to wonder why it even tries.


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> Same here no guide data all weekend.


Who is your provider?


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> I'm starting to wonder why it even tries.


Who is your provider/cable company?


----------



## tim_m

Miss Knapp said:


> Who is your provider?


I'm on Spectrum.


----------



## Mr Tony

same boat here on OTA

Hopefully it updates early tomorrow (the listings...I know how to force the update)  because the guide on a couple stations is all jacked up due to the new syndication season starting last week. This week in the guide shows old programs that are not on at that particular time (if even on at all)


----------



## tim_m

I hope so, this is the wrong time of year for it to mess up like this with the fall season starting tomorrow.


----------



## tim_m

Saw this post on dslreports.com. [CATV] Channel Guide - only 5 days out ("to be announced" after that) - Charter Spectrum | DSLReports Forums looks like the issue isn't isolated to Tivo.


----------



## morac

tim_m said:


> Saw this post on dslreports.com. [CATV] Channel Guide - only 5 days out ("to be announced" after that) - Charter Spectrum | DSLReports Forums looks like the issue isn't isolated to Tivo.


I don't think that's related since TiVo guide data goes out farther than that.

The TVGuide.com website has data out till Friday Oct 6, so this only appears to be a TiVo related guide issue.


----------



## tim_m

Who does tivo actually get their data from? I know cable gets it from who ever owns tribune media now. I think gracenote.


----------



## osu1991

tim_m said:


> Who does tivo actually get their data from? I know cable gets it from who ever owns tribune media now. I think gracenote.


Tivo gets their data from themselves. Rovi bought Tivo and Tivo's were switched to Rovi data. Gracenote/Tribune is now owned by Nielsen, the same folks that do the tv ratings data.


----------



## tim_m

Time to check out tivo clocks again. My Sunday shows were all a minute off.


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> Who is your provider/cable company?


I get my guide information from TiVo over the internet. Cable company has no control over that. Even TiVo Online stops at 10/4 8pm. Until that's fixed forced connections are futile. Currently TBA until 10/7.

www.secv.com


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> I get my guide information from TiVo over the internet. Cable company has no control over that. Even TiVo Online stops at 10/4 8pm. Until that's fixed forced connections are futile.


Yeah, even my trusty HDXL, which hasn't exhibited all of the guide problems that my Roamio has, also only has up to a partial day on 10/4. Something is wrong wrong wrong on TiVo's end.


----------



## UCLABB

osu1991 said:


> Tivo gets their data from themselves. Rovi bought Tivo and Tivo's were switched to Rovi data. Gracenote/Tribune is now owned by Nielsen, the same folks that do the tv ratings data.


Actually, doesn't TiVo get their info from some combo of content providers and cable companies? TiVo can't generate guide info in a vacuum. Content providers give program info, cable companies tell when they air it. I'm just surmising the logistics would be.


----------



## lpwcomp

UCLABB said:


> Actually, doesn't TiVo get their info from some combo of content providers and cable companies? TiVo can't generate guide info in a vacuum. Content providers give program info, cable companies tell when they air it. I'm just surmising the logistics would be.


TMS/Gracenote did a much better job with the same sources. Even now, zap2it has data through October 8.

The only thing thing they need from cable companies is lineups, which don't change that often and is a completely different issue anyway. Cable companies have no control over air times.


----------



## Jed1

I just checked and I have data out to the afternoon of 10/8. The guide updated on schedule at 2:28PM this afternoon. Before this I had data out to the afternoon of 10/6. I also have no missing guide info either as all channels are filled in with data.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I just checked and I have data out to the afternoon of 10/8. The guide updated on schedule at 2:28PM this afternoon. Before this I had data out to the afternoon of 10/6. I also have no missing guide info either as all channels are filled in with data.


Man, you lead a wonderful life. You must have done something really good sometime. I got three boxes, three zipcodes and 10/4.


----------



## lpwcomp

My Roamio has a connection"In Progress", so we'll see. It's like they take every other weekend off.

Edit: I now have data through 1930 on 10/8.


----------



## UCLABB

lpwcomp said:


> TMS/Gracenote did a much better job with the same sources. Even now, zap2it has data through October 8.
> 
> The only thing thing they need from cable companies is lineups, which don't change that often and is a completely different issue anyway. Cable companies have no control over air times.


Cable companies can control airtime by showing E or W feed, but you are right, that is relatively stable and TiVo just needs to know if there are any changes which is fairly rare.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> My Roamio has a connection"In Progress", so we'll see. It's like they take every other weekend off.
> 
> Edit: I now have data through 1930 on 10/8.


I just checked TiVo Online and data still stops 8 PM on 10/4 for both my cable only and OTA only boxes. I haven't checked the box itself, but usually TiVo Online updates first.


----------



## tim_m

Mine updated as well and i now have the data i was missing over the weekend.


----------



## NorthAlabama

as of this afternoon i have through 6pm 10/8.


----------



## randywalters

This morning at 6AM my Premiere's Guide Data ran out Oct 8th at 9am

But this morning at 6AM my Roamio's Guide Data ran out on Oct 4th at 5pm (it's been stuck there for a few days), but when i checked again at 7:45 am it now runs out Oct 8th at 9am.


----------



## JoeKustra

Still waiting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine came down yesterday afternoon...


----------



## morac

I forgot to check this morning (my box connected overnight), but TiVo Online's guide data now goes out to 10/7.


----------



## JoeKustra

Something new. After I forced a connection, my guide extends to midnight. There is data to 8pm and TBA after that. I'm having flashbacks to my Sony DHG days. 

No updates to this week's guide for late night or day time news though. Baby steps?


----------



## TheBigDogs

So, am I to understand that a guide that is four days in arrears and only shows 9 days forward is the new standard?
My guide updates daily by one day, but I have no interest in what was on four days ago.
I went through all kinds of CSR hell before being told that what I am experiencing is the new normal. Last Saturday I called again and the CSR told me that my guide on her screen matched mine on my Tivo and that was how the guide is supposed to work.
This is a really stupid blunder and the idea of making all the arrears shows "pay to play" and generating more revenue is nuts. The Tivo interface for Hulu, Amazon and Netflix is abhorrent. The smart players already have a box (or computer or phone) that does a much better job at intuitive program management. They aren't going to increase revenue from this move in an amount that will come close to overcoming the anger of their users.


----------



## TheBigDogs

JoeKustra said:


> No one knows what these people are thinking. If you force a network connection, and the guide (not System Information) extends to 10/4, then you will be like many others. If you check tvguide.com you will see it extends further. If you check TiVo Online you will see it has TBA after 10/4 at 6pm.
> 
> How they selected you to receive "the new guide" is not something I can figure out.
> 
> Wait until Monday's connection then open a support ticket. Contact Us
> 
> Premiers up to 10/2 should be able to be scheduled now.


Thanks for the input. Did Tivo send out a message on this? I never saw anything other than the new skin and the screwed-up guide. Right now my guide takes me to Oct 5


----------



## NorthAlabama

TheBigDogs said:


> So, am I to understand that a guide that is four days in arrears and only shows 9 days forward is the new standard?


no. with rivo, as was with tivo, there will be weekend daily calls, but rarely weekend updates, and occasional lapses for a few days (which have become more frequent since the change).

the longest my 12 day future guide has dropped has been 4 days (down to 8), and that happened once.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> no. with rivo, as was with tivo, there will be weekend daily calls, but rarely weekend updates, and occasional lapses for a few days (which have become more frequent since the change).


Actually, for me weekend updates are very common. It is pretty unusual for it to skip one day, much less three (as this time).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, for me weekend updates are very common. It is pretty unusual for it to skip one day, much less three (as this time).


some time ago i was waiting on the guide info for a particular live event to be updated (so i wouldn't miss the wishlist/1p tying up 2 tuners for the same show), and noticed my saturday and sunday updates were my only calls scheduled early am, between 2 & 6, so i began watching to see if they ever pulled data that added days to the guide. while it's happened a few times, my guide generally doesn't pick up any days on saturday or sunday calls - from late friday to late monday, more often than not, no additional days. that's why i always force a connection on monday night, to grab my missing days and catch up (i've been doing this for a couple of years or more).

3 days? yes, that's an anomaly, that's reccurring more and more recently, and is what happened to my guide with this lapse. 4 days? that was only once. of course, this is one observation with one tivo, so ymmv.

eta: i did experience a 7 day lapse once, but that was a tivo server connection technical issue generating an error - when tech support kept blaming my network which was otherwise functionally normally, i emailed margret, and it was fixed within 24 hours.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I generally force a call every day around lunch time, and almost every day I get new data.

Sometimes I don't, but then I usually get it later in the afternoon. It's pretty rare for it to miss an entire day, and very rare to miss two in a row.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I generally force a call every day around lunch time, and almost every day I get new data.
> 
> Sometimes I don't, but then I usually get it later in the afternoon. It's pretty rare for it to miss an entire day, and very rare to miss two in a row.


after i force my monday night call, i'm generally ok for the week, the only other days that might miss data after that might (besides the weekend), are on tuesday and wednesday, due to the times the calls are scheduled.

my tivo's call routine is fairly consistent - mon 7-9am, tue 9-11am, wed 11am-1pm, thur 1-3pm, and fri 4-6pm, and i've found if the call happens before mid-afternoon, tivo doesn't have the download ready.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, for me weekend updates are very common. It is pretty unusual for it to skip one day, much less three (as this time).


I agree. Updates are still about every 26 hours, with no updates from 6pm to 2am. That causes some odd timing, but there has been a change with indexing. It happens about every 12 hours now. I seldom force a connection unless it affects me. This week is special and still (after my last update) has problems. I look at zap2it and wonder if TiVo will change if (or when) they get the new data from the networks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

You still haven't gotten new data? Interesting...mine caught up yesterday, although it was late in the afternoon. My usual call today (11:43AM) yielded nothing.

[edit] Just tried again, and got today's data. Good through 6:00PM 10/9.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You still haven't gotten new data? Interesting...mine caught up yesterday, although it was late in the afternoon. My usual call today (11:43AM) yielded nothing.


I'm good now. Some changes to seasons disagree with Nielsen, but I'll watch them.


----------



## davidscarter

Didn't get any new with the morning update, but I forced a connection when I got home this afternoon and now have out to 10/8 (full, partial for 10/9). Took about 30 min. to load on my Roamio.


----------



## osu1991

Mine finally corrected with today’s connection.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Man, you lead a wonderful life. You must have done something really good sometime. I got three boxes, three zipcodes and 10/4.


Well not really wonderful as the one box rebooted itself while recording the Vietnam War on Monday and I am missing about 5 minutes of the show. The odd thing is when the box rebooted it did not lock all four tuners to WVIA HD since that was the channel that the box was tuned to, it tuned to Hallmark Movies and Mystery channel and then it then tuned WVIA HD back on one tuner to finish recording. Guide data has been good for me but I only use my zip code as the other two have never been updated. I tried to get them combined but the Rovi data guy said it will be to complicated so we agreed to leave it as is. I can submit a channel lineup change for the other two systems but I don't need the aggravation. I would advise just to use my zip code as that will be correct.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I would advise just to use my zip code as that will be correct.


Done. I also have Mahanoy City as the headend since using Hazleton still doesn't have the HD Premier tier right. Anyhow, I'm good.

My Premiere goes out to 10/12 after I forced an update. This guide stuff is approaching the boring stage. On the bright side, it's a new season!

I'm watching the season numbers for late night. Nielsen has the correct numbers. If TiVo corrects, I need to change my 1P.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update yet today maybe the TiVo severs have been KRACK attacked!


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update yet today maybe the TiVo severs have been KRACK attacked!


I don't think so. Updates (guide extensions) are not done every day. Content changes are also not done every day. Just today Jimmy Kimmel Live received its guest descriptions. I have been keep a log of the updates and their times. It's my way of feeding my OCD. I only started this log two weeks ago but already I can see the pattern. No pattern on the guide data yet, and there may not be one anyhow.

I didn't receive an update today either. This was expected since my last update was 17:00 yesterday. Therefore my scheduled update at 03:20 had nothing to add. Watch for a guide extension of two days on Saturday.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I force a network connection every day around noon (EDT) and almost always it populates with new guide data, give or take 30 minutes.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I force a network connection every day around noon (EDT) and almost always it populates with new guide data, give or take 30 minutes.


Sounds good. If I don't get a guide extension about 4am tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine updated this morning...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like I have an update coming through, that might be the holdup. Is there a new software version update?

Edit: just got 20.7.4.


----------



## tim_m

No data update today as of yet.


----------



## morac

I haven’t gotten any data the past two days. I just forced a connection and the guide on one of my boxes only goes out to 2 pm Saturday 10/28. I went to schedule a recording for the SNL special that airs on 10/28 that someone posted about and can’t since I don’t have the guide data. 

Another box has data till 10/29. I'm not sure why one box has data from 10/29 and the other only has data till 10/28. 

For people who didn’t get updated data, what day do you have out till?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I haven't gotten any data the past two days. I just forced a connection and the guide on one of my boxes only goes out to 2 pm Saturday 10/28. I went to schedule a recording for the SNL special that airs on 10/28 that someone posted about and can't since I don't have the guide data.
> 
> Another box has data till 10/29. I'm not sure why one box has data from 10/29 and the other only has data till 10/28.
> 
> For people who didn't get updated data, what day do you have out till?


I had until Sat. 10/28 at 7 PM (7 PM is always the cutoff on the last day of guide data for me).


----------



## tim_m

Mine is to 10/28 should be to 1029 today.


----------



## tim_m

Mine doesn't even go to loading it goes from preparing to load to done.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> Mine doesn't even go to loading it goes from preparing to load to done.


That's the behavior mine was doing as well--maybe a reboot will kick in the upgrade.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That's the behavior mine was doing as well--maybe a reboot will kick in the upgrade.


Only if your box is pending restart. Mine isn't. It's also going directly from preparing to update to done, which is an indication that no new guide data downloaded.


----------



## tim_m

I'll just hope it downloads the 29th and 30th later on today. No rush to get that data its 11 days out.


----------



## JoeKustra

No update today. This the weird part: due to schedule differences, one of my Roamio boxes received an update yesterday that took it to 10/29 (in System Info). The other Roamio did not advance yesterday so its guide ends on 10/28. Bottom line is both received nothing today, but have different guide data. Tomorrow....

This may be a scheduling change where early morning updates are ineffective. I'll play with my Premiere some.

No "Pending". I also differentiate between guide extension and guide data. My 10/29 box has guest list for Jimmy Kimmel Live. My 10/28 box does not. NBC & CBS late night are repeats anyhow.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No update today. This the weird part: due to schedule differences, one of my Roamio boxes received an update yesterday that took it to 10/29 (in System Info). The other Roamio did not advance yesterday so its guide ends on 10/28. Bottom line is both received nothing today, but have different guide data. Tomorrow....
> 
> This may be a scheduling change where early morning updates are ineffective. I'll play with my Premiere some.
> 
> No "Pending". I also differentiate between guide extension and guide data. My 10/29 box has guest list for Jimmy Kimmel Live. My 10/28 box does not. NBC & CBS late night are repeats anyhow.


I had no pending update status but one was installed after rebooting, I would reboot and see what happens.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> Only if your box is pending restart. Mine isn't. It's also going directly from preparing to update to done, which is an indication that no new guide data downloaded.


I had no pending update status but one was installed after rebooting, I would reboot and see what happens.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I had no pending update status but one was installed after rebooting, I would reboot and see what happens.


When I saw no update I forced a connection. Still on 20.7.2 but I have recordings running, so a restart needs to wait.


----------



## morac

My Roamio pulled in guide data at 4:15 am Eastern. It now has data till 2 pm 10/30 (10/29 reported by the system info screen). Strangely it scheduled another connection for 8:52 am, which is odd. I’m not sure why that would be the case. 

It still has 20.7.2 on it, but I haven’t tried rebooting it. It’s odd that some boxes with no pending software update are somehow being upgraded to 20.7.4 as that’s not how the TiVo software is designed to work.


----------



## JoeKustra

I was able to restart one Roamio, which let me get 20.7.4 and it scheduled another connection. That connection extended my guide to 10/29 (in system info) and filled in late night content. Next update is 6:48 tomorrow. Later today I'll restart my other Roamio.


----------



## morac

Actually I just double checked any my box is on 20.7.4.RC2. I guess it rebooted on its own despite not showing pending restart. That could also explain why I got new guide data.


----------



## NorthAlabama

you could be in the middle of comcast's channel re-alignment like our town as of yesterday, and have zero guide data...


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> you could be in the middle of comcast's channel re-alignment like our town as of yesterday, and have zero guide data...


Are you talking about Comcast's moving all channels up to over 1000? That was done in my area several months ago.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Are you talking about Comcast's moving all channels up to over 1000? That was done in my area several months ago.


we've had channels in the 1000's for years, but we're a franchise market, and our channel listing has always mirrored atlanta for some reason.

all of our channels are moving, locals are being renamed so their channel number includes their frequency (nbc channel 48 will become 1048, not 1011, like the atlanta nbc affiliate), premium channels are moving from the 1900's to the 1800's, and every other channel and group area above 1000 is shifting, too - the only channels not moving are the sd and music channels below 1000.

it's a total mess, but judging by the channel list additions by tivo once i opened the ticket yesterday morning (as they prep for the migration), there are only 3 or 4 errors in the new listings - amc, usa, hbo signature hd...and i forget the other(s).

i'll dig in deeper once the migration is completed, but at least i'm able to schedule manual recordings thanks to yesterday's channel additions - tivo tech support was really fast in responding to my ticket. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> Actually I just double checked any my box is on 20.7.4.RC2. I guess it rebooted on its own despite not showing pending restart. That could also explain why I got new guide data.


Same thing happened to me. How odd. Wonder if this is a new 'feature' (that came with the updated HD menus) and we won't get Pending Restart notifications in the future?


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Same thing happened to me. How odd. Wonder if this is a new 'feature' (that came with the updated HD menus) and we won't get Pending Restart notifications in the future?


A connection always follows a restart (within 30 minutes). OT: I never saw a Pending on either Roamio, but saw it on my Premiere.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> OT: I never saw a Pending on either Roamio, but saw it on my Premiere.


The Premiere still uses the old SD menus for the Network Preferences, yes? That would seem to point towards my conjecture...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> The Premiere still uses the old SD menus for the Network Preferences, yes? That would seem to point towards my conjecture...


Yes. While TiVo Central has changed, submenus still have no video window (except for Apps).


----------



## sharkster

davidscarter said:


> Same thing happened to me. How odd. Wonder if this is a new 'feature' (that came with the updated HD menus) and we won't get Pending Restart notifications in the future?


I did notice that both of my Bolts did their own restarts after the 7.4 update. The living room one - over night; and the bedroom one - in the middle of the day (both being times when I'm not using each respective TV).


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I did notice that both of my Bolts did their own restarts after the 7.4 update. The living room one - over night; and the bedroom one - in the middle of the day (both being times when I'm not using each respective TV).


Be careful what you ask for. I noticed I was waiting to perform a restart when no guide update was done at its scheduled time. I probably could have just waited. After my restart, I got 20.7.4 and 20 minutes later my connection extended my guide by two days. My fear is that Bolts can do their own restart, but Roamio boxes can not. A Premiere still displays the Pending Restart message.

None of my four Mini boxes has received the update yet.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> My fear is that Bolts can do their own restart, but Roamio boxes can not.


I had the same issue on my Roamio with not getting a guide update for that one day. The next day when I got home there was new guide data, and I never performed a manual restart. When I checked this morning after seeing this thread I saw that I had been updated to 7.4. Never saw a pending restart message, never performed a manual restart. I suspect that the new HD network menu on the Roamio doesn't show the message, but the Roamio will do its restart to install the new software at some point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> My fear is that Bolts can do their own restart, but Roamio boxes can not.


No, my Roamio did it on its own.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, my Roamio did it on its own.


Thanks. I feel better now.  I dislike unscheduled restarts since it messes with the network connection timing.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> My fear is that Bolts can do their own restart, but Roamio boxes can not. A Premiere still displays the Pending Restart message.


The interesting thing about Bolts is that they don't appear to require a reboot to install software. The update appears to apply while the system is running and rebooting switches to using it. That's why they update a lot faster.


----------



## HerronScott

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, my Roamio did it on its own.


Mine too.

Scott


----------



## chiguy50

JoeKustra said:


> Be careful what you ask for. I noticed I was waiting to perform a restart when no guide update was done at its scheduled time. I probably could have just waited. After my restart, I got 20.7.4 and 20 minutes later my connection extended my guide by two days. My fear is that Bolts can do their own restart, but Roamio boxes can not. A Premiere still displays the Pending Restart message.
> 
> *None of my four Mini boxes has received the update yet.*


My Mini just got the update last night so it is apparently still coming out in waves.


----------



## JoeKustra

chiguy50 said:


> My Mini just got the update last night so it is apparently still coming out in waves.


All four of mine now have the update. However the default apps have not changed. Still sort of random, but they all have the two music apps.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Is anyone else having problems with just some of the channels in the guide not updating?
I have Verizon Fios for DE/PA and none of the CINEMAX Channels except the main ones have program info past 6 am on 11/1. 
*In addition, 235 Sundance, 737 Sony Movie, & 746 HD Net also have not updated past 6 am 11/1*

I only mention the channels above as I have those marked as "favorites". I do not know what other channels may be affected.
I have the FIOS app on my i-pad and as of this writing, it has COMPLETE program information for ALL of the channels to which I subscribe INCLUDING those above up througharound 8PM (EDT) on 11/4.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> All four of mine now have the update. However the default apps have not changed. Still sort of random, but they all have the two music apps.


Hey Joe! I hope the same thing applies to your models, but on mine you can now to go 'Add & Manage Apps' right there while your cursor is on Apps and if you scroll way down there is now the opportunity to uncheck those apps that were just stuck there before. I got rid of them and now mine just shows Netflix, Amazon, and HBO Go, which are the ones I use on this unit.


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> Is anyone else having problems with just some of the channels in the guide not updating?
> I have Verizon Fios for DE/PA and none of the CINEMAX Channels except the main ones have program info past 6 am on 11/1.
> *In addition, 235 Sundance, 737 Sony Movie, & 746 HD Net also have not updated past 6 am 11/1*


It's not just you. While it's not always 6am, zap2it and tvguide.com are also affected. This is only with HDNET Movies since I don't get the other channels.

I posted here ->Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections since I don't think this is really a daily guide update issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Hey Joe! I hope the same thing applies to your models, but on mine you can now to go 'Add & Manage Apps' right there while your cursor is on Apps and if you scroll way down there is now the opportunity to uncheck those apps that were just stuck there before. I got rid of them and now mine just shows Netflix, Amazon, and HBO Go, which are the ones I use on this unit.


Just to be sure, I'm speaking of the Mini boxes. They don't seem to care about what's on their host box.

When an app is checked, it shows up both under Apps and My Shows. I see my apps with four or five items, none of which are in My Shows.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Just to be sure, I'm speaking of the Mini boxes. They don't seem to care about what's on their host box.


Oh, I apologize. I don't actually know anything about the minis and didn't even realize that they are just an extension to other boxes. D'oh! Learned something new.


----------



## morac

I never knew Hugh Jackman was in La La Land. At least that what the guide data says is on HBO now. In reality “The Wolverine” is on.


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> It's not just you. While it's not always 6am, zap2it and tvguide.com are also affected. This is only with HDNET Movies since I don't get the other channels.
> 
> I posted here ->Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections since I don't think this is really a daily guide update issue.


The channels are there, just not updating properly. Currently, SONY Movie has not updated past 11/1/17. Cinemax channels *were* updating and guide info was correct for a couple of days, but they stopped updating 2 days ago.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

With all the hubbub over Hydra this week, looks like the daily guide updates got missed yesterday. Someone needs to reboot the NT server again.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> With all the hubbub over Hydra this week, looks like the daily guide updates got missed yesterday. Someone needs to reboot the NT server again.


It's possible we are having one of those weekends. I'll know in about an hour. System Info says 11/14 (11/15 on a Premiere).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> It's possible we are having one of those weekends. I'll know in about an hour. System Info says 11/14 (11/15 on a Premiere).


11/14 is how far out your guide goes, I've never seen that in the System Info screen?

Edit: just found it. 11/14 on Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> 11/14 is how far out your guide goes, I've never seen that in the System Info screen?
> Edit: just found it. 11/14 on Roamio.


This would be a bad weekend if there is a guide problem. I don't know what will be the effect of time change. I guess we'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> This would be a bad weekend if there is a guide problem. I don't know what will be the effect of time change. I guess we'll find out tomorrow morning.


The horror.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> This would be a bad weekend if there is a guide problem. I don't know what will be the effect of time change. I guess we'll find out tomorrow morning.


Why would the time change make it any different. The guide data for tonight was first loaded days ago.


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> With all the hubbub over Hydra this week, looks like the daily guide updates got missed yesterday. Someone needs to reboot the NT server again.


It would be so nice if Tivo would make sure EXISTING features work properly before adding something new.
When they do add something new, it would be nice if they made sure that the new addition didn't FUBAR existing features.


----------



## JoeKustra

Just received guide extension to 11/16 on one Roamio. One to go.


----------



## samccfl99

So I usually do not post in threads like this, because Rovi will screw up whenever they can...BUT on Fri, they played their stupid trick when some MSNBC news shows (Andrea Mitchel, MTP, and a few more) did not show "NEW" when they usually do. Good thing I am a Political news junky and monitor it. OH WELL...


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> Just received guide extension to 11/16 on one Roamio. One to go.


I'm to 11/17 7 pm


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I'm to 11/17 7 pm


I use System Info's date. My actual guide goes to 11/18 at 1pm. Tomorrow it will be 2pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

It's been a while. Seems like no update today. First two tries get a C117 error. Now it shows "Succeeded", but no guide extension. Next update is tomorrow afternoon. Hamsters are on life support.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

FWIW, my box called in at about 11:30 and got the regular update. Currently up to 6:00PM Saturday 11/25.


----------



## JoeKustra

I just forced a service connection and the guide received a normal extension. I guess someone called 911 and the hamster got CPR.

However, the patient isn't out of the woods. No content was added. All those "No information available" are still that way.


----------



## dlfl

Guide data for my Turner Classic Movies channel has been atrocious for at least the last week. Wrong titles, wrong times, gaps, etc.

I worked in a software group until 2009 when the primary project was cancelled because goals were no where close to being met. Problem was the group resources (e.g. programmers) were much to small for the intended product goal. We just kept flailing along for several years until things collapsed. I hate to say it but I get this feeling about Rovi and the program guide. I think people there know it's bad but Rovi just isn't willing or able to apply the required effort. Hope I'm wrong but ......


----------



## JoeKustra

dlfl said:


> I think people there know it's bad but Rovi just isn't willing or able to apply the required effort. Hope I'm wrong but ......


I think they have survived (grown) for years with poor guide data. They have no reason to change. We (TCF) are not their 99% demo, and they won't miss us. I didn't feel that way about the old TiVo, but I do with the new TiVo. It doesn't make me feel happy.


----------



## osu1991

from all the complaints at Satguys, Dish customers are not happy with the Rovified data either.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update today. Sad!


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update today. Sad!


Confirmed. Even the last update didn't help with descriptions or titles. Next test is tomorrow early. The pattern has changed, which is not a good thing.

Another opinion -> Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Confirmed. Even the last update didn't help with descriptions or titles. Next test is tomorrow early. The pattern has changed, which is not a good thing.
> 
> Another opinion -> Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


How has the pattern changed? I think I've still seen updates around lunchtime EST the past week or so but I've not always been able to force connections every day.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> How has the pattern changed? I think I've still seen updates around lunchtime EST the past week or so but I've not always been able to force connections every day.


First, I learned that the update cycle seems to run on UTC, except that DST also affects it.

My pattern: I see updates from 2am until 6pm, about every 26 hours. A service connection also happens within 30 minutes of a restart. I get one day extensions every day except Tuesday and two days on Friday. The lack of an update on Tuesday is because my Monday update is after 4pm and the next is about 2am. I can't explain the two day extension on Fridays. Two notes: guide extensions do not always change the data. This is happening right now. Also, TiVo Online does not always reflect the guide on the device, it displays what the device's guide should be. I have been watching this for two months. Even though I have changed my hard drive, done restarts and C&DE, the pattern resumes quickly.

No data or guide extension this morning. I have three Roamio boxes on-line right now. All have the same guide. None have missed a VCM Connection. At this time, TiVo Online does reflect almost the same data as my Roamio's guides.

Checking tvguide.com, it also has missing content but does extend to 11/27.


----------



## wmhjr

dlfl said:


> I worked in a software group until 2009 when the primary project was cancelled because goals were no where close to being met. Problem was the group resources (e.g. programmers) were much to small for the intended product goal. We just kept flailing along for several years until things collapsed. I hate to say it but I get this feeling about Rovi and the program guide. I think people there know it's bad but Rovi just isn't willing or able to apply the required effort. Hope I'm wrong but ......


I frankly disagree with this being the root cause. I think there are two root causes, which are potentially aggravated by insufficient resources.

1) Quality of software has been an issue for a long time - or more specifically, an effective quality assurance program and good, solid, enterprise class architecture. Tivo has always been well known for their UI - not software quality. The architecture shoved down our throats with the ridiculously high degree of dependency and impact of Tivo hosted systems has made it even worse.

2) Guide data quality has similarly always been in relative terms very poor at the legacy Rovi. When the initial changes were announced, there was a significant amount of discussion here about potential guide issues following the change from GraceNote/Neilsen to Rovi. So, unfortunately, there is simply no evidence to suggest that it's anything other than this is the new norm that Rovi feels is adequate in terms of product quality.


----------



## wmhjr

BTW, want a great example of the awesomeness of the new norm? Check out the Tonight Show descriptions now. "The former "Late Night" host presides over a talk show featuring guests and music, performances. Fallon succeeded Jay Leno as host of this venerable talker in February 2014".

Pure gold. I would never have known what the show is. Thank goodness it doesn't take the time to mention who the guests are, etc. Lots of value there. Not.


----------



## JoeKustra

wmhjr said:


> BTW, want a great example of the awesomeness of the new norm? Check out the Tonight Show descriptions now. "The former "Late Night" host presides over a talk show featuring guests and music, performances. Fallon succeeded Jay Leno as host of this venerable talker in February 2014".
> Pure gold. I would never have known what the show is. Thank goodness it doesn't take the time to mention who the guests are, etc. Lots of value there. Not.


For several months the "boiler plate" has been used with any late night program that has no season and episode or no title. See Late Night every Friday. Boiler plate varies for each show, but they all have something generic. It looks better than TBA or "XXX Programming". One could also notice that The Late Show and the Late Late Show have never started season 3.

Good news: a program with a 1P but no title or date will still record.


----------



## wmhjr

JoeKustra said:


> For several months the "boiler plate" has been used with any late night program that has no season and episode or no title. See Late Night every Friday. Boiler plate varies for each show, but they all have something generic. It looks better than TBA or "XXX Programming". One could also notice that The Late Show and the Late Late Show have never started season 3.
> 
> Good news: a program with a 1P but no title or date will still record.


Yeah, I know. Just pointing out a relevant example for those who for some crazy reason hold out hope that it's nothing but a resources issue, and that it will all get back to "normal". This IS the new normal. We need to acknowledge it and make decisions going forward on the reality that is the new Tivo/Rovi/Rivo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> First, I learned that the update cycle seems to run on UTC, except that DST also affects it.
> 
> My pattern: I see updates from 2am until 6pm, about every 26 hours. A service connection also happens within 30 minutes of a restart. I get one day extensions every day except Tuesday and two days on Friday. The lack of an update on Tuesday is because my Monday update is after 4pm and the next is about 2am. I can't explain the two day extension on Fridays. Two notes: guide extensions do not always change the data. This is happening right now. Also, TiVo Online does not always reflect the guide on the device, it displays what the device's guide should be. I have been watching this for two months. Even though I have changed my hard drive, done restarts and C&DE, the pattern resumes quickly.
> 
> No data or guide extension this morning. I have three Roamio boxes on-line right now. All have the same guide. None have missed a VCM Connection. At this time, TiVo Online does reflect almost the same data as my Roamio's guides.
> 
> Checking tvguide.com, it also has missing content but does extend to 11/27.


Interesting, I don't like to wait for the guide data to come in over night in case there are updates for programs on that specific day, TiVo should force them out in late afternoon or whenever they are generally available. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Data just came through for 11/26 and 11/27 prime time.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Data just came through for 11/26 and 11/27 prime time.


I saw. Plus the content filled in for programs up to Sunday. As for next week, it will be a joke. The hamsters don't work on holidays. 

It's been my experience that 11:30am and 3:30pm are primary update times. Of course, those are East Coast times.


----------



## davidscarter

After no guide update this morning I forced a connection this afternoon; the 'downloading' part took quite a long time, so much so that I thought it was getting a software update instead of new guide data. But lo and behold I got two days of new guide.


----------



## Noelmel

I wish we could somehow in settings pick a time we want the update. I manually do mine everyday when I get home from work about 530pm


----------



## JoeKustra

Noelmel said:


> I wish we could somehow in settings pick a time we want the update. I manually do mine everyday when I get home from work about 530pm


Do you always get a guide extension? Do you find that sometimes no update happens? "Ask and ye shall receive" doesn't work with TiVo.


----------



## Noelmel

JoeKustra said:


> Do you always get a guide extension? Do you find that sometimes no update happens? "Ask and ye shall receive" doesn't work with TiVo.


Yah I almost always get one. A few times maybe I didn't


----------



## wmhjr

So, kind of an interesting observation. We all know that the actual quality of the data in the guide is, let's say, less than optimal. I've resigned myself to be checking my TDL against Futoncritic every single day to take care of the instances where something would get messed up without manual intervention. To date, the vast majority of this has been where the guide was just plain wrong.

I'm starting to discover other issues. So, here's an example: On Nov 30th, Van Helsing (Son likes it) is scheduled on SyFy at 9pm. It shows as being a "new" episode. However, the OP is NOT picking it up, and it is not in the TDL. There is no apparent reason.

Other issues: I'm also seeing that (at random) shows that typically have skip - do not. Example was the last episode of Blue Bloods (new episode this past Friday night). Should have had skip. No skip. In other cases, the skip has been, well, simply unreliable. To be specific, skip is supposed to be there and it partially works, however maybe it properly skips the first commercial set, but the second time you use it it goes to the end of the program, etc.

I'm sure that the first issue is probably related to some sort of defect/bad data in the metadata. I have no idea as to the second issue.

Not expecting any solutions, etc, but just wanted to provide transparency on some of the craziness. Between BSCs, guide data, continued errors, the slide remote kill on Mini v1s, it's all clearly not happy time. I don't bother with calling Tivo any more - it's just too much hassle with typically zero results.


----------



## wmhjr

Another example. Madam secretary. No skip.


----------



## tim_m

wmhjr said:


> Another example. Madam secretary. No skip.


That was because it started late. It was delayed 6 minutes.


----------



## wmhjr

Incorrect. It and other content has started late in the past and still had skip.


----------



## tim_m

I've found in the past for the skip mode to work on shows that start later then scheduled you have to adjust the start/end time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tim_m said:


> I've found in the past for the skip mode to work on shows that start later then scheduled you have to adjust the start/end time.


Really? I've had it work...


----------



## atmuscarella

Skip Mode works very well on shows that start late - in fact you can use it to get to where the show starts. 

Most of my skip mode failures are from when something is up with the reception and I get a bad recording (I have lots of multi path issues plus high winds have move my antenna some - need to get on the roof to fix stuff).


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Really? I've had it work...


CBS Sunday night:
Wisdom of the Crowd, SM ok
NCIS: LA, SM ok
Madam Secretary, no SM
All had the same delay, all had 10 minutes padding. Two different Roamio boxes used.


----------



## JoeKustra

wmhjr said:


> I'm starting to discover other issues. So, here's an example: On Nov 30th, Van Helsing (Son likes it) is scheduled on SyFy at 9pm. It shows as being a "new" episode. However, the OP is NOT picking it up, and it is not in the TDL. There is no apparent reason.
> I'm sure that the first issue is probably related to some sort of defect/bad data in the metadata. I have no idea as to the second issue.


Add this: last night my 1P recorded The Daily Show and Jimmy Kimmel Live. Was that an error?
For TDS, it was a 11/1 program, complete with episode, season, OAD all correct. But I changed my hard drive on 11/2, so that TiVo considered it new. Tonight's repeat is not on my To Do List.
For Kimmel, no OAD, no season or episode or title. A different Roamio recorded it out of caution. It took me a few minutes to find the answer, but I don't consider either one to be a metadata issue. But those happen too: Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections and my guide has new icons on TDS all week.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Add this: last night my 1P recorded The Daily Show and Jimmy Kimmel Live. Was that an error?
> For TDS, it was a 11/1 program, complete with episode, season, OAD all correct. But I changed my hard drive on 11/2, so that TiVo considered it new. Tonight's repeat is not on my To Do List.
> For Kimmel, no OAD, no season or episode or title. A different Roamio recorded it out of caution. It took me a few minutes to find the answer, but I don't consider either one to be a metadata issue. But those happen too: Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections and my guide has new icons on TDS all week.


My TDS 1P did not record last night, nor is it scheduled to record at all this week, because they are all repeats.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My TDS 1P did not record last night, nor is it scheduled to record at all this week, because they are all repeats.


My TiVo, since it had a brain transplant on 11/2, didn't know that the 11/1 episode was already recorded. The rest of this week, none are on my To Do List.


----------



## wmhjr

Seems to me that in terms of guide quality, though it’s hard to believe, things are actually getting even worse.


----------



## JoeKustra

wmhjr said:


> Seems to me that in terms of guide quality, though it's hard to believe, things are actually getting even worse.


Changing for sure. TiVo keep experimenting with seasons. I asked if they could update the season for TDS and The Late Show. Football on Saturday is a mess, especially without titles. One step forward, two back.


----------



## Jed1

wmhjr said:


> Another example. Madam secretary. No skip.


Same here. Filled out survey.


----------



## tim_m

No skip on last night's Legends of Tomorrow.


----------



## osu1991

tim_m said:


> No skip on last night's Legends of Tomorrow.


Got it on my recording


----------



## JoeKustra

Quality aside, what are the odds they left the hamsters enough food for the whole turkey day holiday?


----------



## tim_m

osu1991 said:


> Got it on my recording


Odd you had it and I didn't.


----------



## HerronScott

tim_m said:


> Odd you had it and I didn't.


Check for closed caption issues on your showing.

Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

First day in a while I haven’t received an update though quite a few have been late in the afternoon.


----------



## tim_m

PSU_Sudzi said:


> First day in a while I haven't received an update though quite a few have been late in the afternoon.


Yep no data here either. Seems there's always one day a week it mucks up and resumes the next day.


----------



## nrc

Wow. The guide literally has a big hole where the Big Ten championship game should be. I've never seen that before.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Yep no data here either. Seems there's always one day a week it mucks up and resumes the next day.


There is, on my Roamio boxes, one day without a guide extension and one day where it extends two days. My current System Info date is 12/11, and I expect a guide extension at 8:40. The days are different for my two boxes I am watching. Note that (in System Info) a Roamio's guide date is always one day behind the actual guide date. This happened with the new UI. On a Premiere the dates are the same.

Ok, seems we have a problem. No update on box 1 this morning. Box 2 will try in a few hours. I feel bad for all those people expecting a guide to tomorrow's football games.

Update went ok. Hamsters just decided to sleep in today.


----------



## largo12

My Roamio is unable to get guide data, it has been getting a C217 error for a while now. At this point, I have 2 days of data left.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

largo12 said:


> My Roamio is unable to get guide data, it has been getting a C217 error for a while now. At this point, I have 2 days of data left.


Have you rebooted or rerun guided setup? A google search of that error offers those suggestions.


----------



## largo12

Yes, I did reboot the box and tried connecting, but it resulted in the C217 again. I also saw the info about redoing guided setup, but it sounded like that was only for the case where the error happened during guided setup.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Sometimes clearing and deleting the program information and to do list will work—that does not erase recordings but any streaming shows you have bookmarked will be gone so make note of them if you give it a go.


----------



## JoeKustra

largo12 said:


> Yes, I did reboot the box and tried connecting, but it resulted in the C217 again. I also saw the info about redoing guided setup, but it sounded like that was only for the case where the error happened during guided setup.


If you have a communication problem (C means communication), the guide rebuild (CPI&TDL) may leave you without a guide. In System Information, when was your last guide update and VCM Connection? Since it's only you, and has been bad for over a week, has anything changed in your network? Do network diagnostics pass?

See the following post for more information.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> If you have a communication problem (C means communication), the guide rebuild (CPI&TDL) may leave you without a guide. In System Information, when was your last guide update and VCM Connection? Since it's only you, and has been bad for over a week, has anything changed in your network? Do network diagnostics pass?


First thing I would do is try to run the port tests on the *Menu > Settings > Network Settings > Network Troubleshooting *or *Settings & Messages > Network Settings > View network diagnostics* screens depending on which UI you are using. If that fails there's something wrong with your network. See also https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Test-the-TiVo-Service-Connection


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> First thing I would do is try to run the port tests on the *Menu > Settings > Network Settings > Network Troubleshooting *or *Settings & Messages > Network Settings > View network diagnostics* screens depending on which UI you are using. If that fails there's something wrong with your network. See also https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Test-the-TiVo-Service-Connection


Perhaps you meant to reply to the person with only 48 hours of data left?


----------



## largo12

I did the Network Troubleshooting, the ports and dns are OK. When testing the internet connection, it failed with the C217 as soon as it started the 'negotiating' phase.

Nothing has changed in my home network setup recently, and the Roamio is able to see the other TiVos in my household. System Information says my last successful connection was on November 28. The last successful VCM connection was today.


----------



## JoeKustra

largo12 said:


> I did the Network Troubleshooting, the ports and dns are OK. When testing the internet connection, it failed with the C217 as soon as it started the 'negotiating' phase.
> Nothing has changed in my home network setup recently, and the Roamio is able to see the other TiVos in my household. System Information says my last successful connection was on November 28. The last successful VCM connection was today.


That sucks. Here's what TiVo says: -> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Device_Error_Code/C217-Error-Code

A GS doesn't erase your recordings, but it does wipe your 1P and other configuration settings.

You can Google "TiVo C217" and look at the other suggestions.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

largo12 said:


> I did the Network Troubleshooting, the ports and dns are OK. When testing the internet connection, it failed with the C217 as soon as it started the 'negotiating' phase.
> 
> Nothing has changed in my home network setup recently, and the Roamio is able to see the other TiVos in my household. System Information says my last successful connection was on November 28. The last successful VCM connection was today.


Maybe try something like running a different Ethernet cable to the TiVo from your router and seeing if that makes a difference though that seems unlikely. Or do a complete reset of the network settings, anything to make the TiVo think it's connecting differently.


----------



## atmuscarella

largo12 said:


> I did the Network Troubleshooting, the ports and dns are OK. When testing the internet connection, it failed with the C217 as soon as it started the 'negotiating' phase.
> 
> Nothing has changed in my home network setup recently, and the Roamio is able to see the other TiVos in my household. System Information says my last successful connection was on November 28. The last successful VCM connection was today.


If you can unplug your Ethernet cable and setup your TiVo via a wireless connection, give that a try.

A while back my Bolt ran out of guide data and I found my daily Service Connections were failing. Everything else worked fine, I could stream between TiVos, I could use the Amazon, YouTube, & Vudu apps without issues, the only Internet/Network related thing that was failing was my daily Service Connections. After switching to WiFi everything worked fine.

I started a thread about it but no one had any advise and I decided to not push the issue with TiVo at this time.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> That sucks. Here's what TiVo says: -> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Device_Error_Code/C217-Error-Code
> 
> A GS doesn't erase your recordings, but it does wipe your 1P and other configuration settings.
> 
> You can Google "TiVo C217" and look at the other suggestions.


Just to clarify what that page says. It only say to do a guided setup if the C217 occurs during guided setup. It is not recommending to do a GS any time the C217 occurs after GS has already been completed.

The only other thing I can think of to help with this is possible reboot all the network equipment, including modem and router. Barring that contacting Tivo may be the only choice.


----------



## tim_m

No guide data today. I should've gotten the rest of the 19th and part of the 20th. Odd thing is it zoomed through the first 90% then slowed down but no data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> No guide data today. I should've gotten the rest of the 19th and part of the 20th. Odd thing is it zoomed through the first 90% then slowed down but no data.


Check your guide-I did get an update and what it did was make the 7 PM show on 12/19 a 24 hour TBA. It wasn't like that yesterday so this is a kind of half-***ed update today.


----------



## tim_m

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Check your guide-I did get an update and what it did was make the 7 PM show on 12/19 a 24 hour TBA. It wasn't like that yesterday so this is a kind of half-***ed update today.


It ends at 6 pm on the 19th. I doubt there's very must on that week though being the week before Christmas.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> It ends at 6 pm on the 19th. I doubt there's very must on that week though being the week before Christmas.


Is it a 24 hour TBA?


----------



## tim_m

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Is it a 24 hour TBA?


Yep


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> No guide data today. I should've gotten the rest of the 19th and part of the 20th. Odd thing is it zoomed through the first 90% then slowed down but no data.


The speed of "Loading..." percent will stop at different points on different days. I had to change my guide display to see any TBA, and only History has a TBA on 12/19. All TBA are 24 hours. I always have one day without guide extensions. I always have one day with two days of guide extensions. I have three Roamio boxes on-line right now, and their update schedules are not the same. All three are running "normal" right now. That means some data is crap. I check zap2it every day since I have a lot of free time. Most problems (for me) are with late night programming.

Hydra guide data does not match classic data 100%. I don't know why. Hydra guides do match a similar update schedule.


----------



## JoeKustra

Something new. Hydra guide has TBA for two more days than the classic guide. Something is wrong. This reminds me of the old days when the Rovi guide was always extended even when there was no data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I didn't get anything yesterday, but two days' worth today. I'm good through 6:00PM 12/21.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Something new. Hydra guide has TBA for two more days than the classic guide. Something is wrong. This reminds me of the old days when the Rovi guide was always extended even when there was no data.


The classic guide will only go out till the end of the guide data. The Hydra guide goes out a full 2 weeks regardless if there's data or not. It just shows TBA if there isn't any data.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I didn't get anything yesterday, but two days' worth today. I'm good through 6:00PM 12/21.


For two of my Roamio boxes, I get no guide extension on Tuesday and two days on Saturday. The other box gets the same, but off by one day. This is the first time I have seen an entire grid TBA for two days.

Plus tvguide.com is ok and TiVo Online is its usual confused self.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> The classic guide will only go out till the end of the guide data. The Hydra guide goes out a full 2 weeks regardless if there's data or not. It just shows TBA if there isn't any data.


I expect that too, but maybe because I live in a "mixed" environment my two Roamio boxes on the classic UI got TBA.

This having two UI must be driving them nuts. 

Wow! I just hit the back button in my Hydra guide. It goes back to 12/1, which makes this a 22 day guide since the last day displayed is 12/22.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

The well is dry today. No update.


----------



## tim_m

Same here which is weird cause I had a data connection that started at 6 and didn't finish into almost 7:30. I thought it might be a software update but is wasn't that either.


----------



## JoeKustra

Confirm on one box. Two more to go. But it is Christmas.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> Confirm on one box. Two more to go. But it is Christmas.


Yep i doubt there will be much if anything to record from Christmas day to New Years eve. After the 22nd there's nothing new on i don't think until New Years Day.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Yep i doubt there will be much if anything to record from Christmas day to New Years eve. After the 22nd there's nothing new on i don't think until New Years Day.


True. Two boxes - no update. One to go. Not a big deal.

update: three for three. Funny part. Boiler plate for 12/25 shows stock market open.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No updates yet today either.


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> The well is dry today. No update.


Here, I have Verizon Fios TV.
Tivo is NOT updating program info! NOTHING updated past 6PM 12/25. 
As of today, 12/14 EPIX (395) ONLY has program information through Dec. 20 at 6PM and EPIX HD2 ONLY has program information through Dec. 19 at 1:40AM.

I wish they would get off their collective a$$es and fix this as it is an ongoing problem that happens almost every week now.


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> Here, I have Verizon Fios TV.


Wow, that really sucks. I haven't had a problem since back in October until today. Looking at zap2it, there's nothing new anyhow. Well, TNT has Major Crimes.

Then again, I guess you're lucky since epix is an app on my Roamio and not part of my cable feed.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Wow, that really sucks. I haven't had a problem since back in October until today. Looking at zap2it, there's nothing new anyhow. Well, TNT has Major Crimes.
> 
> Then again, I guess you're lucky since epix is an app on my Roamio and not part of my cable feed.


For us Dr. Who fans, the Christmas Special airs on 12/25 but of course its still over a week away. Like others I just wish there wasn't a need to babysit the updates and check the To Do List so much.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> For us Dr. Who fans, the Christmas Special airs on 12/25 but of course its still over a week away. Like others I just wish there wasn't a need to babysit the updates and check the To Do List so much.


No arguments there. I dropped BBCA from my package a few years ago, so I miss Dr. Who. But I still check zap2it daily. Habit.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No arguments there. I dropped BBCA from my package a few years ago, so I miss Dr. Who. But I still check zap2it daily. Habit.


The Christmas Special looks good, last season was hit and miss, unsure of how it will be with the new Doctor.


----------



## tim_m

No update again here either. They better get their ass in gear soon. I'd rather not have to do a manual record for the Dr. Who Christmas Special.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Do you really think there could possibly be no updates for the next 11 days?!?


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do you really think there could possibly be no updates for the next 11 days?!?


No, but it looks like today is a dud. Hamsters must be out at Christmas parties.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No, but it looks like today is a dud. Hamsters must be out at Christmas parties.


Too much eggnog!


----------



## Miss Knapp

Tivo CS sent me an e-mail address to which I just wrote regarding the fact that the program guide is not updating. 
I let them know that this problem is NOT limited to just me and Verizon FIOS. I advised them that others in other parts of the USA have the same issue and included a link to this page.


----------



## JoeKustra

Hamsters may get fed tomorrow.


----------



## tim_m

Up to 3 days now. What are you doing Rovi?


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Up to 3 days now. What are you doing Rovi?


I'm optimistic, but guide issues seldom get fixed on weekends.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I'm optimistic, but guide issues seldom get fixed on weekends.


There's now less than Tivo's 10 days worth threshold if someone is masochistic enough to contact them and go through all the pointless steps to "fix" the problem.


----------



## rdrrepair

My S2's show 12/22 for guide data on OTA. All other platforms show up as 12/25 on Verizon Fios


----------



## JoeKustra

rdrrepair said:


> My S2's show 12/22 for guide data on OTA. All other platforms show up as 12/25 on Verizon Fios


The System Information date on Roamio is 12/24 while the guide ends during the afternoon of 12/25. The exact time depends on your time zone. I would not expect an update today. A Premiere's System Information date is 12/25, which is weird if your realize they are both using the same software.

Maybe after noon. But I'm not optimistic. Anyhow, it's mostly repeats. There are some specials though. My guide still has the stock market open on 12/25. Good luck with that.


----------



## hybucket

All these problems with the Guide...has anyone from TiVO ever responded to the lack of updates and other issues? I haven't found any since Margret left TiVO a while ago. I always check TheFutonCritic (or even, lord help us, the Comcast guide) for correct program info ( I see here that others check Zap2It, which I believe used to do the TiVO Guide but no longer do).


----------



## samccfl99

They seem to dislike putting any info for Kimmel many times. Also all the late night talk shows have Skip, but Seth Meyers never has or do.

I will put a question here that I am wondering about. For those that have multiple Roamios or Bolts, when you transfer a show between them, is the Skip retained? I ask because I bought a used All In XL4 and it loses it (yes I know, tivos below Roamios do not have SM...I wish they would change that).


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> They seem to dislike putting any info for Kimmel many times. Also all the late night talk shows have Skip, but Seth Meyers never has or do.
> I will put a question here that I am wondering about. For those that have multiple Roamios or Bolts, when you transfer a show between them, is the Skip retained? I ask because I bought a used All In XL4 and it loses it (yes I know, tivos below Roamios do not have SM...I wish they would change that).


SM is not attached to the program. You can move the program to a Premiere and lose SM. Move that same program to any Roamio and the screen will blink after a few seconds and SM is applied.

Jimmy Kimmel: I have guests in the title for every program going back to 10/2 except 10/16. Late Night should get its guest list on Friday or Saturday. But that's bad right now. Same for The Tonight Show. Seth Meyers never gets SM. That sucks.

But are you saying that The Late Late Show has SM? That's not fair.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I just forced a connection now and nada.


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> SM is not attached to the program. You can move the program to a Premiere and lose SM. Move that same program to any Roamio and the screen will blink after a few seconds and SM is applied.
> 
> Jimmy Kimmel: I have guests in the title for every program going back to 10/2 except 10/16. Late Night should get its guest list on Friday or Saturday. But that's bad right now. Same for The Tonight Show. Seth Meyers never gets SM. That sucks.
> 
> But are you saying that The Late Late Show has SM? That's not fair.


Seth is the only late late night show that I watch.

I think I answered my own question a few minutes after I posted about the Skip. I do know that it shows up in KMTTG, so it obviously goes with the file, even though I know nothing about how SM really works. It must put that info somewhere not in the recording since it is done after the show is done. I am sure you know.... I really do not need the technical explanation, as you very well might do...


----------



## sharkster

I noticed the last few days that there has been no furtherance of guide data. I currently have data to 12/24 still. My daily connection is scheduled for around 11:30 this morning so I hope it updates already. It's been connecting every day, as usual, and I even punched through a couple of connections myself, to no avail.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Tavis Smiley and the Great Baking Show have been purged from TV since the last guide update, who knows how many more shows will be canceled before the next update?


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I noticed the last few days that there has been no furtherance of guide data. I currently have data to 12/24 still. My daily connection is scheduled for around 11:30 this morning so I hope it updates already. It's been connecting every day, as usual, and I even punched through a couple of connections myself, to no avail.


Prepare for disappointment.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Prepare for disappointment.


Gee thanks, Joe!  Good thing I'm not an optimist so I'm seldom disappointed. I tend to expect the worst so if it's better, then I'm delighted. If it sucks then it is as expected.  That works for a lot of things. heh


----------



## morac

morac said:


> There's now less than Tivo's 10 days worth threshold if someone is masochistic enough to contact them and go through all the pointless steps to "fix" the problem.


So I decided to be "that guy" and reach out to the Tivo Twitter support team who got back to me and recommended I repeat guided setup to solve the issue. I declined and sent them a link to this thread instead.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> So I decided to be "that guy" and reach out the Twitter support team who got back to me and recommended I repeat guided setup to solve the issue. I declined and sent them a link to this thread instead.


I'm telling ya, a GS cures the common cold.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I'm telling ya, a GS cures the common cold.


I could use a common cold cure right now.


----------



## Jed1

The best thing to do is just let the data run out as this affects the MSO TiVo's also. Let the MSOs deal with TiVo and maybe this will get fixed once and for all.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> So I decided to be "that guy" and reach out to the Tivo Twitter support team who got back to me and recommended I repeat guided setup to solve the issue. I declined and sent them a link to this thread instead.


The TiVo Support page is bad too as it doesn't really allow you to describe this particular issue, it forces you to check one of the defined categories and offer details.


----------



## sharkster

PSU_Sudzi said:


> The TiVo Support page is bad too as it doesn't really allow you to describe this particular issue, it forces you to check one of the defined categories and offer details.


Yeah, it's almost like they don't even want to help.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Just forced a connection and got an update out to 12/26, still missing a few days based on today’s date but I guess maybe someone at TiVo is moving on this.


----------



## sharkster

I just pushed through a connection and this time it actually looks to e loading something, for the first time in days, so maybe I'll get a couple more days, too. I'm at 48% - will update when it finishes.

Lately, when it gets to the 'loading info' line it pushes through quickly and you never actually see any 'loading' so this is good - I guess. I shant hope for much!


----------



## sharkster

Oh good grief! After all the time that took it only took me out one more day, through 12/25. wtf, Rivo! 

I'd say that this is a 'weekend thing' that we've seen numerous times lately, but it started during the week and has been going on now for several days.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Oh good grief! After all the time that took it only took me out one more day, through 12/25. wtf, Rivo!
> I'd say that this is a 'weekend thing' that we've seen numerous times lately, but it started during the week and has been going on now for several days.


Yep, started on Wednesday or Thursday, depending on your update schedule.

When you say 12/25, is that the guide or the date in System Information? If the guide, you may have just received new data. My guide runs to 12/25 now. Prime time is still missing a lot of data.

So wrong! My guide (Hydra) now extends to 12/30. System Info says 12/25. After 12/26 at 6pm ET, it's all TBA. The data was not entered for late night. Sounds like they brought in some part-time hamsters. Probably need to wait until Monday for the pros.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ive been lurking, but hadn't posted yet - my guide data hasn't updated in 4 days (i can track by my manual recurring recordings at the end of my tdl added after each daily connection) - my guide has been stuck with data through 12/25 at 6pm.

i called tivo today, they said they are aware of the issue, and that it seems to be affecting comcast customers more than other providers. they issued a ticket number, and added my account to the list of others being tracked with the same issue.

the rep requested i force 2 connections and power cycle tivo (completed), and it appears the first connection grabbed at least some data, i'll update once it's indexed and added into the guide.

if you haven't already, please call tivo support, get a ticket number, and add your account to the tracking list so they will know how widespread the issue is.

eta: my data is now good through 12/26 6pm


----------



## JoeKustra

Too bad there can't be a universal "Guide is Bad" ticket that can be used for next time. And next time......


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Got another update coming through now, seems like a big one based on length.

This was it. Guide out to 7 PM on 12/29–where it should be.


----------



## TonyD79

I just did a long load update and got data out to 12/29 around 6 pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

Someone fed the hamsters. I guess calling support had an effect. Probably had to call someone to get their food delivered.


----------



## tim_m

I got a very half assed update. I am still missing an exorbitant amount of data or a large number of channels.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> I got a very half assed update. I am still missing an exorbitant amount of data or a large number of channels.


You may have to force a 2nd connection to get more data.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You may have to force a 2nd connection to get more data.


I'm still a day short after a forced connection at 8am EST. There's a connection scheduled for just after noon, which should get me back on track. Until next time.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I'm still a day short after a forced connection at 8am EST. There's a connection scheduled for just after noon, which should get me back on track. Until next time.


I forced a connection around noon or so today and it looks like i have data until 6:30 on 12/29 which I think is correct.


----------



## sharkster

Glad it looks like it is finally moving along. Mine is set to connect in about 40 minutes so I'm hoping it snaps back. I guess this is just a thing we can expect now, from time to time.


----------



## FitzAusTex

sharkster said:


> Glad it looks like it is finally moving along. Mine is set to connect in about 40 minutes so I'm hoping it snaps back. I guess this is just a thing we can expect now, from time to time.


In all fairness, and while I detest the Rovi data and what it's done to my Onepasses since inception, we had occasional delays as long as the one this week before Rovi.


----------



## JoeKustra

FitzAusTex said:


> In all fairness, and while I detest the Rovi data and what it's done to my Onepasses since inception, we had occasional delays as long as the one this week before Rovi.


No arguments. Guide extension issues are not new. It's the guide data quality that is now worse. Even with today's update, which puts us back on schedule, late night is only good until Wednesday. It's the Rovi way, and the subject of a different thread.

Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


----------



## sharkster

Well, today's connection took me through 12/29 and into 12/30, so it's caught up again - for now. 

It also added the guide data back in for the FXX channels, so that's a bonus. I guess what they had done here was changing FXX from East coast feed to West coast feed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

not here, guide is still only showing data through 12/26 6pm (which is ok, as long as it gets fixed this week!).


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> not here, guide is still only showing data through 12/26 6pm (which is ok, as long as it gets fixed this week!).


Has it made today's connection yet? Hopefully it will catch it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> Has it made today's connection yet? Hopefully it will catch it.


yeah, after reading your post (and the others), i waited until about 4:30pm, forced a connection, and nada. it had already made it's scheduled call at 6am this morning.


----------



## tim_m

Got the rest of the data today.


----------



## rdrrepair

In all honesty I'm surprised that we're still getting daily guide updates. I figured that Rovi would eventually go to every other day or every third day to save money.

I know that a lot of us that has taken their $99 transfer offer still show lifetime on their TiVo.

I suspect, from a financial aspect, that having a former lifetime unit still getting guide data isn't a smart avenue for them.

I'd like to see them make money. I really love my TiVo's and the sustainability of these products for my future enjoyment centers around calling home and getting this Guide Data.

To put this back on track all TiVos from series 4 on up has data till at least the 29th. Series 2 units goes to the 25th. I have not checked my S3s


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm beginning to think this is personal.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

rdrrepair said:


> In all honesty I'm surprised that we're still getting daily guide updates. I figured that Rovi would eventually go to every other day or every third day to save money.
> 
> I know that a lot of us that has taken their $99 transfer offer still show lifetime on their TiVo.
> 
> I suspect, from a financial aspect, that having a former lifetime unit still getting guide data isn't a smart avenue for them.
> 
> I'd like to see them make money. I really love my TiVo's and the sustainability of these products for my future enjoyment centers around calling home and getting this Guide Data.
> 
> To put this back on track all TiVos from series 4 on up has data till at least the 29th. Series 2 units goes to the 25th. I have not checked my S3s


I think less than daily guide updates would be a nonstarter for their MSO customers but I could be wrong.


----------



## TonyD79

Nor would I understand how every third day would save money?


----------



## boxermansr

I've been having ongoing issues with my guide for months, since I got my TiVo bolt. I had similar issues years ago when I had a TiVo and Time Warner (at the time) was able to fix it working with TiVo (and at the time I think Tribune Media) pretty fast.

I hadn't made a big deal about it this time around until about 3 weeks ago, as the year is winding down and I had/have a bit more free time. I had 26 channels total that were not showing ANY guide or program information all they said were "Title Not Available". I reached out to Spectrum hoping they still had the same means to get things fixed, but the guy who I had dealt with at Time Warner years ago isn't there anymore so that was of no help. I did get put in touch with someone in some level of management at Spectrum who called TiVo with me on the line -- we provided list of the 26 channels, and all TiVo wanted me to do was do guided setup again 2-3 more times, and connect to the network to see if there were updates. None of this fixed anything.

Finally, got in touch with someone in the ERT team at TiVo and as of a few days ago, those 26 channels now have program/guide info. I also had 6 channels (a few SHOWTIME, and I don't recall the others offhand) that were showing guide information for the West Coast feed, whereas live TV was actually East Coast, so all programs that were on were a few hours off (makes it a bit hard to record), and let them know about that.

Also FXX had fallen off about a week ago, and I'd mentioned that to them, as well as FX on one channel working right, but the "HD" version of it playing the same programming as the SD channel, but showing guide information for I assume again, the west coast.

As of today, thankfully, all but one channel is fixed (608 which I think is STARZ Encore Family) which still shows guide/program information for the west coast but is broadcasting programming from the east coast feed.

Hopefully all the issues get ironed out -- initially all they wanted to do was argue with me and have me do guided setup, then go in and just remove the channels that were not working -- some of those were premium channels that I pay for and considering we all have to pay TiVo for their less than great guide information, I think they need to get things fixed.

I'll be following up with the ERT representative today to let them know about that one channel. Hopefully based on what I've read on the last few pages, things are getting somewhat back to normal.


----------



## JoeKustra

boxermansr said:


> I've been having ongoing issues with my guide for months, since I got my TiVo bolt. I had similar issues years ago when I had a TiVo and Time Warner (at the time) was able to fix it working with TiVo (and at the time I think Tribune Media) pretty fast.


Some further information -> FXX/Spectrum false 'discontinuation' from TiVo


----------



## sharkster

Did anybody else, who was missing guide data for FXX channels and finally got the data back, end up with guide data in the wrong time zone?


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm just happy to have guide data that goes further than one week - yes, as of 8am this morning, have data through 6*am* 12/30 - yay! 

one curiosity, since my data has always ended at 6*pm* on the last day of info since i've had my tivo, i'm wondering if this current change will be permanent.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

boxermansr said:


> I've been having ongoing issues with my guide for months, since I got my TiVo bolt...


And Tivo wonders why I haven't upgraded. I have the money but this and so many other complaints just give me pause -- until they introduce a new Tivo September 2018 -- but PLEASE no new software.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm just happy to have guide data that goes further than one week - yes, as of 8am this morning, have data through 6*am* 12/30 - yay!
> 
> one curiosity, since my data has always ended at 6*pm* on the last day of info since i've had my tivo, i'm wondering if this current change will be permanent.


That's unusual as my guide goes out to 6:30 PM, I've never seen it cut off in the morning before.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That's unusual as my guide goes out to 6:30 PM, I've never seen it cut off in the morning before.


neither have i, that's why i specifically pointed it out - it seemed strange to me, or at least different.

i'll most likely not pick up any new guide data from my tuesday connection time (typically 10am-noon), so i'll force an evening connection and report.


----------



## rdrrepair

One S3 on OTA shows guide data to the 26th with the most recent connection at 3:05am today. All other TiVo's on Verizon Fios, to include another S3, has data out until the 30th or 31st. 

Seeing that I'm not recording OTA I'm going to let this play out. I'd suggest anyone on OTA to check their dates.


----------



## schatham

Sunday connection brought me out to 12/30. It's now Tuesday, already had my connection to Tivo and guide data is still 12/30. I thought guide was updated daily except weekends.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

No ABC 7 HD Guide Data in Chicago. Guide data for ABC 7 SD is there. So, I get to watch SD on my brand new 4K / UHD TV. Oh boy. I'm pointing my 1P to both 607 and 7 with get HD if possible as a workaround.


----------



## JoeKustra

schatham said:


> Sunday connection brought me out to 12/30. It's now Tuesday, already had my connection to Tivo and guide data is still 12/30. I thought guide was updated daily except weekends.


How guide updates (should) work:

About every 26 hours a Service Connection is made. No connections from 6pm to 2am. This means there will always be a day with no updates. There will always be a day where the guide is extended two days. If you force a connection it will interrupt this pattern, but only temporarily. A connection will usually be made within 30 minutes of a restart. All times are ET. My "dead" day is Tuesday. These guide extension are not related to the quality of the data or any other content, like late night guest descriptions.

6/21/18 update: The above changed on 6/10/18.


----------



## schatham

JoeKustra said:


> How guide updates (should) work:
> 
> About every 26 hours a Service Connection is made. No connections from 6pm to 2am. This means there will always be a day with no updates. There will always be a day where the guide is extended two days. If you force a connection it will interrupt this pattern, but only temporarily. A connection will usually be made within 30 minutes of a restart. All times are ET. My "dead" day is Tuesday, today. These guide extension are not related to the quality of the data or any other content, like late night guest descriptions.


But mine did not move and it's been 2 days of connection (not forced). Monday and Tuesday. Unless Sunday was actually Mondays update moved up because of the complaints.


----------



## JoeKustra

schatham said:


> But mine did not move and it's been 2 days of connection (not forced). Monday and Tuesday. Unless Sunday was actually Mondays update moved up because of the complaints.


The dates, times and results of a Service Connection can be found in System Information. The Guide date is a day short on Series 5 (Roamio). Yes, the guide update failure was fixed over the weekend, and right now I have 12/30 in System Info (same as yesterday). I have a plot of the guide date on a calendar. Right now I am 7 days ahead from last Tuesday.

It used to be a good sign when the Indexing happened after a guide extension. Since Hydra was released, that can no longer be a 100% rule. Same with the VCM Connection. Which has also changed lately. My next connection is 6:24am on my classic UI Roamio. I expect one day to be added, and the Thursday/Friday guest list for The Tonight Show should be filled in. Also, the update I receive on Saturday should extend my guide by two days.

Please understand, I'm not saying you don't have a problem. You probably do, since I always err on the side of TiVo being screwed up.

BTW, TiVo Online shows guide data to 12/31 7pm for my one Roamio.


----------



## sharkster

I noticed, this morning, that my bedroom Tivo is still behind on guide data, while my living room one caught up the other day (when I posted). Seems odd, as there has been no problem with connections but it seems like when they are set on early morning connections they get behind.


----------



## cherry ghost

chicagobrownblue said:


> No ABC 7 HD Guide Data in Chicago. Guide data for ABC 7 SD is there. So, I get to watch SD on my brand new 4K / UHD TV. Oh boy. I'm pointing my 1P to both 607 and 7 with get HD if possible as a workaround.


No problem here - Comcast 187

I have full guide until 12-31 @ 11:00 am.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I noticed, this morning, that my bedroom Tivo is still behind on guide data, while my living room one caught up the other day (when I posted). Seems odd, as there has been no problem with connections but it seems like when they are set on early morning connections they get behind.


Short answer: if you have an update after 4pm and the next one is scheduled at 3am, the 3am update does not receive data. But wait, there should be a Saturday miracle where you get two days of guide extension. 

Hmmm. Those are Eastern times. The left coast may be different.


----------



## sharkster

Both of my Bolts have connections at vastly different times. There must be a reason for that (or maybe not?), but I couldn't guess what it is.

I just sent in a line up issue for my FXX channel having guide data for the wrong time zone. We'll see what happens. Last two times I did this I got an almost immediate response that the issue was fixed, yet it wasn't fixed at all. Finally, at some later point, the issues got fixed but it was probably a couple of weeks later.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Both of my Bolts have connections at vastly different times. There must be a reason for that (or maybe not?), but I couldn't guess what it is.


A variation of several hours is normal. My three eventually get close, but that special day with no update is different on one box. Messing with restarts and manual connections will change the pattern. But it will settle down. Even with the issues of last weekend, my Wednesday connections are at 5:30 plus or minus 15 minutes all of December. I'll speculate it's based on TSN.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That's unusual as my guide goes out to 6:30 PM, I've never seen it cut off in the morning before.


later when i checked the guide, data was showing through 12/30 6pm, no other connection - strange.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

cherry ghost said:


> No problem here - *Comcast 187*
> 
> I have full guide until 12-31 @ 11:00 am.


Different cable provider. Just noticed that ABC 7 HD was deleted in a message sent on Sunday. Still no guide date right now.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

We should’ve got an update today that was also missed.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> later when i checked the guide, data was showing through 12/30 6pm, no other connection - strange.


There's a bug in the guide (possibly non-Hydra only) where after an update you won't be able to go to the new last day of data until you go into the menus and back out again. That makes it look like it got a guide update when it did not.


----------



## foghorn2

The guide gets better/fuller each day and a whole lot of channels (COX) got updated in the channel lists at the same time. Good Work!

I can tell someone is working diligently behind the scenes fixing it all.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> There's a bug in the guide (possibly non-Hydra only) where after an update you won't be able to go to the new last day of data until you go into the menus and back out again. That makes it look like it got a guide update when it did not.


thanks, that's the first i've heard of this bug. it was just 12 hours, so no big deal, but since it was the first time i'd seen it, it caught my attention. 

i now have guide data through 1/1 6pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> We should've got an update today that was also missed.


My Hydra and classic HDUI both extended one day this morning to 12/31 in SI. Tomorrow I will find out if they broke the date for the new year roll over.

That's two out of four boxes. The day is young.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> thanks, that's the first i've heard of this bug. it was just 12 hours, so no big deal, but since it was the first time i'd seen it, it caught my attention.
> i now have guide data through 1/1 6pm.


It's not just Hydra. Been bad since 20.7.2 when they changed to the Bolt menus. It doesn't affect the Series 4.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Miss Knapp said:


> Here, I have Verizon Fios TV.
> Tivo is NOT updating program info! NOTHING updated past 6PM 12/25.
> As of today, 12/14 EPIX (395) ONLY has program information through Dec. 20 at 6PM and EPIX HD2 ONLY has program information through Dec. 19 at 1:40AM.
> 
> I wish they would get off their collective a$$es and fix this as it is an ongoing problem that happens almost every week now.


As an update, EPIX and EPIX2 HD are still FUBARed. Tivo has not updated the EPIX channels properly in WEEKs. From time to time they will get 3 or 4 days of info.
As of this writing, EPIX only has program info to 1/1/18 and EPIX2 HD has info through 1/2/18.
ALL of my otrher PREMIUM channels have info through 1/7/18.
I have Verizon Fios of PA/DE.


----------



## Miss Knapp

As an update, EPIX and EPIX2 HD are still FUBARed. Tivo has not updated the EPIX channels properly in WEEKs. From time to time they will get 3 or 4 days of info.
As of this writing, EPIX only has program info to 1/1/18 and EPIX2 HD has info through 1/2/18.
ALL of my otrher PREMIUM channels have info through 1/7/18.
I have Verizon Fios of PA/DE.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Half-baked update today with lots of missing shows after 6:30 on 1/8.


----------



## sharkster

I've been having the usual daily connections, but it has stopped putting guide data 12 days out again. Currently, and for the last few days, I've been at 10 days.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Half-baked update today with lots of missing shows after 6:30 on 1/8.


Even zap2it and titantv were missing most of the football game teams for 12/31 until a few hours ago. But like you said, there's a bunch of TBA out there right now. Most shows return on 1/2.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I've been having the usual daily connections, but it has stopped putting guide data 12 days out again. Currently, and for the last few days, I've been at 10 days.


That's strange. I'm right on schedule as far as guide extensions, but the content is starting out the new year with a lot of TBA. Perhaps boilerplate is failing at this time of year.

Maybe I should say I'm right on "pattern" rather than on "schedule".


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Half-baked update today with lots of missing shows after 6:30 on 1/8.


What should it be? I thought it was 12 days. January 8 is 12 Days, isn't it? You count today, right?


----------



## JoeKustra

My System Info says 1/7, guide to 1/8 at 1pm. Guide goes back to 12/24 at 6am. That's useful I guess. But data after 12/31 is mostly boilerplate. However 1/7 does have accurate prime time, but most of the daytime is TBA.

This is meeting my expectations.


----------



## TonyD79

I did an update just now. It is to 1/9 and starts crapping out around 7 pm. That seems complete to me. Time of day of the connect matters.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> What should it be? I thought it was 12 days. January 8 is 12 Days, isn't it? You count today, right?


Should go out to 1/9 at 6/6:30/7 PM with full evening listings night of 1/8. But it's a mixed bag of evening listings on 1/8 with a lot of data missing.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Time of day of the connect matters.


That is very true. If I leave mine alone, there is no update on Tuesday (about 3am) and two days on Saturday. Every week. But that pattern shifts by one day on a different Roamio. Nothing will permanently change the pattern. Not even Hydra or changing the hard drive.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Should go out to 1/9 at 6/6:30/7 PM with full evening listings night of 1/8. But it's a mixed bag of evening listings on 1/8 with a lot of data missing.


And with a connection this afternoon, it did just that. It depends on what time of day your connection happens. And that floats.

I think you are on the razor edge.


----------



## cherry ghost

JoeKustra said:


> My System Info says 1/7, guide to 1/8 at 1pm. Guide goes back to 12/24 at 6am. That's useful I guess. But data after 12/31 is mostly boilerplate. However 1/7 does have accurate prime time, but most of the daytime is TBA.
> 
> This is meeting my expectations.


The only TBAs I have on the 7th are channels that will have NFL playoff games. Right now they have no idea which channels will get which games.


----------



## JoeKustra

cherry ghost said:


> The only TBAs I have on the 7th are channels that will have NFL playoff games. Right now they have no idea which channels will get which games.


I use my home page. All 12/31 games are shown with their network and air times. -> Verizon Yahoo

I think there are still some possibilities for the 1/7 playoff wildcard games. I checked zap2it.


----------



## cherry ghost

JoeKustra said:


> I use my home page. All 12/31 games are shown with their network and air times. -> Verizon Yahoo
> 
> I think there are still some possibilities for the 1/7 playoff wildcard games. I checked zap2it.


What is that link supposed to show?


----------



## JoeKustra

cherry ghost said:


> What is that link supposed to show?


Sorry, it probably needs a sign-in or profile. I see all the 12/31 games and their air time. Yesterday they were mostly TBA in the TiVo guide. Today most have been filled in. Next week is logically TBA. Being an Eagles fan... what can I say.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> I use my home page. All 12/31 games are shown with their network and air times. -> Verizon Yahoo
> 
> I think there are still some possibilities for the 1/7 playoff wildcard games. I checked zap2it.


No dates/games/channels are set for the playoffs yet.

All they have so far is that their will be an AFC and NFC game on each of Saturday and Sunday. No times. No networks.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> I use my home page. All 12/31 games are shown with their network and air times. -> Verizon Yahoo


My TiVos still had the original schedule until I forced a connection and it now has the updated one.



JoeKustra said:


> I think there are still some possibilities for the 1/7 playoff wildcard games. I checked zap2it.


All they know at this time is that the NFC games will on FOX and the AFC games on CBS. There will be one each on Saturday and Sunday. Who's playing, where, and when is still TBD.


----------



## cherry ghost

lpwcomp said:


> My TiVos still had the original schedule until I forced a connection and it now has the updated one.
> 
> All they know at this time is that the NFC games will on FOX and the AFC games on CBS. There will be one each on Saturday and Sunday. Who's playing, where, and when is still TBD.


One NFC game will be on FOX and one AFC game on CBS. The other games will be NBC and ESPN/ABC.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my guide data is through 1/9 6pm, the only tba is wgna, but no specifics for playoff games (and one 3.5 hour espn slot listed as 0 hour 0 min)...better than average!


----------



## JoeKustra

Daily Service Connection on two Roamio boxes this morning. One Hydra, one not. Classic UI box has guide and data to 1/9 at 12pm. Quite normal.

Hydra box has guide data to 1/9 at 6pm. The guide extends to 1/11 at 7am with 100% "Title not available". Is this the new Hydra normal? It reminds me of TVGOS when it failed to get data.

Sunday's football games are filled in. No SNF this week.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Daily Service Connection on two Roamio boxes this morning. One Hydra, one not. Classic UI box has guide and data to 1/9 at 12pm. Quite normal.
> 
> Hydra box has guide data to 1/9 at 6pm. The guide extends to 1/11 at 7am with 100% "Title not available". Is this the new Hydra normal? It reminds me of TVGOS when it failed to get data.
> 
> Sunday's football games are filled in. No SNF this week.


Yes another half baked day.


----------



## NorthAlabama

data now good through 1/10 6pm, sports data is accurate, 5 incidents of tba, though the wgna movie now has art for "movie movie" (tba in description/guide). the remaining 4 tba's are individual shows - 1 on pbs, 1 hbo movie slot, and a couple of shows on our local fox affiliate - all in all, very solid.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> data now good through 1/10 6pm, sports data is accurate, 5 incidents of tba, though the wgna movie now has art for "movie movie" (tba in description/guide). the remaining 4 tba's are individual shows - 1 on pbs, 1 hbo movie slot, and a couple of shows on our local fox affiliate - all in all, very solid.


No complaint here either. I am worried about next week's The Late Show. It is new starting on Tuesday, but no season, episode or OAD. My TDL is showing a go, but I'm sure I trust it. Well, it's not 1/2 yet either.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> No complaint here either. I am worried about next week's The Late Show. It is new starting on Tuesday, but no season, episode or OAD. My TDL is showing a go, but I'm sure I trust it. Well, it's not 1/2 yet either.


yeah, i noticed the generic info for colbert, too, but sometimes that doesn't update until the sunday/monday the week of. when the update pushes on a monday, i miss the recording, so i keep a close eye on my tdl, as i hate watching colbert (or any network show) through vod.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes another half baked day.


I am not understanding how it is "half baked." What are you expecting?


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah, i noticed the generic info for colbert, too, but sometimes that doesn't update until the sunday/monday the week of. when the update pushes on a monday, i miss the recording, so i keep a close eye on my tdl, as i hate watching colbert (or any network show) through vod.


That's just it. There is a guest list, just nothing else. Not normal. And zap2it shows the episode and season. Well it is a new year. So new problems.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> That's just it. There is a guest list, just nothing else. Not normal. And zap2it shows the episode and season. Well it is a new year. So new problems.


mine must not have finished indexing before my last post, i just checked again, and now i have accurate info for colbert next week - monday repeat, new eps for the rest, full guest info with se & ep numbers, and accurate air dates - maybe you'll see it tomorrow?


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> mine must not have finished indexing before my last post, i just checked again, and now i have accurate info for colbert next week - monday repeat, new eps for the rest, full guest info with se & ep numbers, and accurate air dates - maybe you'll see it tomorrow?


Yes, that's my new mantra: Tomorrow.....

I think I should start a new thread: TiVo Guide Quality. That will leave this thread open for update failures the way it started, and a new place for poor quality. The other thread, while applicable, is not used due to its inaccurate name. What do you think?

I'm referring to this thread -> Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm ok with either way - i usually leave the thread splitting/naming decisions to more seasoned tcf posters, in fear of making an unforeseen, unacceptable mistake deciding myself.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> I am not understanding how it is "half baked." What are you expecting?


I would expect that all of the evening programs get filled out for the second to last guide day after the update, that is how it's been for the past two years I've had a TiVo. For example, after today's update, we should have full guide data for the night of 1/9 and then until 6/6:30 PM on 1/10 (end of guide is dependent on the end time of previous show). But there are still lots of To Be Announced on the night of 1/8, that is not typical.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm ok with either way - i usually leave the thread splitting/naming decisions to more seasoned tcf posters, in fear of making an unforeseen, unacceptable mistake deciding myself.


Sleeping on it, maybe I'll wait. There is a whole forum for 1P problems, which is sort of the same thing -> Season Pass Alerts


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I would expect that all of the evening programs get filled out for the second to last guide day after the update, that is how it's been for the past two years I've had a TiVo. For example, after today's update, we should have full guide data for the night of 1/9 and then until 6/6:30 PM on 1/10 (end of guide is dependent on the end time of previous show). But there are still lots of To Be Announced on the night of 1/8, that is not typical.


Okay. I don't see the big deal. I'm seeing full data 12 Days out and partial for the 13th. And the 13th is almost full. Good enough for me and any planning. Give me the data you have rather than cut off when they are missing some.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> ...there are still lots of To Be Announced on the night of 1/8, that is not typical.


i see a block of tba for the history channel (5am-7pm), and the pbs & wgna shows i mentioned above on 1/8. do you see others? you may have a different issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i see a block of tba for the history channel (5am-7pm), and the pbs & wgna shows i mentioned above on 1/8. do you see others? you may have a different issue.


It's not you, it seems to be TiVo. I just tried tvguide.com and it's pretty screwed up after 1/7. Nielsen is ok.


----------



## tim_m

Did everyone not get an update yesterday? Should've gotten the rest of the 10th and through 6pm on the 11th.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I did not.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I did not.


I did, on three boxes and on their regular schedule. Today, two will advance by two days. This is normal. If they fail, I will gladly scream here.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I didn’t get an update yesterday either.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I didn't get an update yesterday either.


So far: One no update this morning. Two to go after 12pm. Bad feeling. 

Also, since it's Saturday, I plugged in my Premiere. It takes hours to get a weekly update.

Premiere stuck at 1/10.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Connection at 10:30 this morning; still no data past 6:00PM 1/10. So missing two days (although I wouldn't be at all surprised if the two days showed up later today).


----------



## NorthAlabama

same here, missing 2 days, stuck at 1/10 6pm - no worries, though, i'm sure they'll get around to the updates someday soon.


----------



## schatham

I'm at 1/9.


----------



## JoeKustra

schatham said:


> I'm at 1/9.


What time was your service connection?


----------



## schatham

JoeKustra said:


> What time was your service connection?


Last one Friday 12:50pm, next Saturday 1:56pm


----------



## JoeKustra

schatham said:


> Last one Friday 12:50pm, next Saturday 1:56pm


It won't matter. It's a hamster holiday. The date in SI is 1/9, with the guide extending to the afternoon of 1/10. No big deal (yet).


----------



## sharkster

I'm also through 1/9, into 1/10, and my connection for today is coming up around 11:30am. I'd be willing to bet that it doesn't further the guide data. I guess, as long as it doesn't get much below that I'm tired of complaining. They do a crappy job with guide data now and that's my new reality. Working hard, also, on not being frustrated. So far, I think the least number of days of guide data I've seen since the change has been 8 or 9.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I guess, as long as it doesn't get much below that I'm tired of complaining. They do a crappy job with guide data now and that's my new reality.


I guess we are bad guide veterans. I'm not very surprised either. Holiday weekends are the worst. I'll count my blessings. No guide extension is much better than a failed service connection.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Funny thing is, last weekend there was data every day.

I guess New Years is a bigger deal at TiVo!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I don’t mind the missing guide data a couple of weeks out absent updates, just proper guide info for games and a few other shows which seems to rely on the daily update.


----------



## schatham

As expected today did not update. Last week we went down to 7 days so that seems like the new standard. 

I remember an old Tivo I had years ago got 3 days of data included. I still thought it was great at the time. Anyone else have one of those?


----------



## SteveD

I just noticed that I am missing all the guide data for my local ABC and CW channels from 7PM EST on 12/30 until 7PM EST on 12/31. The guide is completely blank on those channels.
Tivo Online guide looks correct, but I can't seem to get my Tivo to update. Rebooting the Tivo didn't help.


----------



## NorthAlabama

**** Red said:


> I just noticed that I am missing all the guide data for my local ABC and CW channels from 7PM EST on 12/30 until 7PM EST on 12/31. The guide is completely blank on those channels.
> Tivo Online guide looks correct, but I can't seem to get my Tivo to update. Rebooting the Tivo didn't help.


Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## astrohip

Be aware of a guide issue with dates and recordings, 2017 vs 2018. Full thread here...

Be Aware of 2018 Shows


----------



## SteveD

NorthAlabama said:


> Report a Lineup Issue


I did report the issue, but since the online guide is correct, I doubt they will do anything. I just need to find a way to get the guide data downloaded to my Tivo.
I have no way to record anything after 7PM Saturday through 7PM Sunday on both ABC and CW. 
Tried using the app, but it errors out when trying to schedule a recording where the guide data is missing on the Tivo. Works fine outside the bad data window.


----------



## SteveD

Going through the guide data for the next 10 days, I found numerous holes where the guide data was missing on a number of channels always for 24 hours and always starting at 7PM.
I went ahead and did a CPI&TL and was able to fill in the missing data. Not sure what was causing this, but this was also the Tivo that was deactivated last weekend due to the service connection failures.
So that may have something to do with it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

**** Red said:


> Going through the guide data for the next 10 days, I found numerous holes where the guide data was missing on a number of channels always for 24 hours and always starting at 7PM.
> I went ahead and did a CPI&TL and was able to fill in the missing data. Not sure what was causing this, but this was also the Tivo that was deactivated last weekend due to the service connection failures.
> So that may have something to do with it.


I did a CPITDL to see if would make a difference on my Roamio and no luck so it would seem your issue was related to the service connection problem.


----------



## Miss Knapp

schatham said:


> As expected today did not update. Last week we went down to 7 days so that seems like the new standard.
> 
> I remember an old Tivo I had years ago got 3 days of data included. I still thought it was great at the time. Anyone else have one of those?


I did a couple of force connects then repeated guided setup. The guide advance 1 whole day, from 6PM on 1/10/18 to 6PM on 1/11/18.
If you want to believe Tivo's bulls*** line that they have 12 days forward and 2 days back, then that ship has sailed because I only hvae 10 full days, 1 partial, plus the 2 hours left of today.
I subscribe to all of the premium channels and EPIX only has program info on Tivo through 1:50am on 1/4/18. That means I only have 3 days and about 4 hours of program info.

I have Verizon Fios of PA/DE


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Miss Knapp said:


> I did a couple of force connects then repeated guided setup. The guide advance 1 whole day, from 6PM on 1/10/18 to 6PM on 1/11/18.
> If you want to believe Tivo's bulls*** line that they have 12 days forward and 2 days back, then that ship has sailed because I only hvae 10 full days, 1 partial, plus the 2 hours left of today.
> I subscribe to all of the premium channels and EPIX only has program info on Tivo through 1:50am on 1/4/18. That means I only have 3 days and about 4 hours of program info.
> 
> I have Verizon Fios of PA/DE


I got the same update this evening with the guide out to 1/11 which is two days short (a Sunday guide update should display the evening shows two Fridays away). Comcast in Philly suburbs.


----------



## rdrrepair

My guide data goes to the 11th. Like Miss Knapp, my Epix Channel only goes to the 4th. I'm on fios.


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I got the same update this evening with the guide out to 1/11 which is two days short (a Sunday guide update should display the evening shows two Fridays away). Comcast in Philly suburbs.


The problem is with TIVO, not Comcast nor Verizon. Tivo does not want to admit their problem and get it fixed.


----------



## Miss Knapp

rdrrepair said:


> My guide data goes to the 11th. Like Miss Knapp, my Epix Channel only goes to the 4th too.


In what part of the USA are you and who is your cable provider?
Thanks.


----------



## rdrrepair

Miss Knapp said:


> In what part of the USA are you and who is your cable provider?
> Thanks.


 Verizon Fios in Newburgh, NY. 60 miles north of NYC and 90 miles south of Albany NY.


----------



## JoeKustra

The last change in guide data was 12/29/17. I expect that the changes will start on 1/2. If they start changing after 6am on 1/2 I won't get them until 1/3, but not a big issue for me. Forced connections can be done if it makes you feel better.

If today wasn't a holiday they would start today. To get a second opinion, check tvguide.com or TiVo Online, which also have no data.


----------



## JoeKustra

First day of the month is reset day. All three Roamio boxes made their normal service connection after a restart, each one had their guide advance one day. No change in existing poor data quality.

Now I'm only 3 days behind normal. Another connection is scheduled for just before 6pm. This is normal.


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> In what part of the USA are you and who is your cable provider?
> Thanks.


Cable provider does not matter. TiVo provides the guide data.


----------



## JoeKustra

Looks like someone fed the hamsters. I had to restart on a non-related issue and I now have guide data (in SI) to 1/13 as it should be. I'm not sure about the quality yet.

Funny, but tvguide.com still hasn't got the data.


----------



## sharkster

That's encouraging, Joe. My connection is this afternoon so I'll see what I get. Yesterday just added one day, from 1/9 to 1/10 but, like you, I'm not worried about this anymore (enough stuff to worry about, eh?) and I figure after this holiday the hamster babies will be back to work.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got mine.

And I'm not really surprised...I can't remember it going beyond three days in the Rovi era. I think it went to five once, but I think that was pre-Rovi.


----------



## Miss Knapp

TonyD79 said:


> Cable provider does not matter. TiVo provides the guide data.


My point was that this in not a local issue nor an issue that is just my problem but one that is system wide, regardless of provider. 
My request for provider was to document that this is NOT an issue limited to one person or area.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Somehow, some way, after I did a force connect, my guide information, EXCEPT for the EPIX channels, is now complete through Sunday, Jan. 14, 2018.
EPIX still only has program info through January 4 (fourth) 2018 at 1:50am EST. That is just 2 full days + 14 hours of program info for these channels.


----------



## sharkster

Miss Knapp said:


> Somehow, some way, after I did a force connect, my guide information, EXCEPT for the EPIX channels, is now complete through Sunday, Jan. 14, 2018.
> EPIX still only has program info through January 4 (fourth) 2018 at 1:50am EST. That is just 2 full days + 14 hours of program info for these channels.


Oh wow, I hadn't even noticed that the EPIX channels didn't have 'full' guide data until I just now looked. That's so odd. It was always - whatever was loaded was loaded for all, except maybe a few little glitches and TBA type stuff for an hour or more, but never several days.

Nothin' like paying for service you don't get, eh?


----------



## JoeKustra

No problem with EPIX on my feed. It doesn't carry the channel. I see it as an App on my Roamio. Web site looks pretty.


----------



## lpwcomp

sharkster said:


> Nothin' like paying for service you don't get, eh?


Complain and you'll be told to see figure 1.


----------



## atmuscarella

Just for the fun of it I checked the guide data on my Bolt. Data starts on 5:00 am on 12/29 and runs to 1/14 at 6:30pm, during a quick scan I did see a few to be announced slots here and there but for the most part 98+% there is actually data (no idea if it is correct or not).


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> My point was that this in not a local issue nor an issue that is just my problem but one that is system wide, regardless of provider.
> My request for provider was to document that this is NOT an issue limited to one person or area.


They never are. No reason to document it. Having the wrong channel or missing one could be a local issue but if they have the right channel on the right number, it is totally a TiVo data issue that has no regard for local. Since there is partial data, it was already proven to not be regional or system related.

Have we had this conversation before or was that someone else.


----------



## TonyD79

Only the Saturday nfl game on ESPN is listed. The others are TBA or have other programming.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Only the Saturday nfl game on ESPN is listed. The others are TBA or have other programming.


There is a whole lot of TBA out there. But try to figure out Jimmy Kimmel Live for this week. I can't since it makes my head hurt.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> There is a whole lot of TBA out there. But try to figure out Jimmy Kimmel Live for this week. I can't since it makes my head hurt.


It really ticks me off about how much guide data is missing, across the board, for most of the 'late-night' shows. I only have a Pass for Colbert's Late Show (which also, often, doesn't have specific guide data), but I used to like to cruise the late night shows in the guide to choose one or two here and there, for recording, that had guests who interested me. Can't do that much anymore.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mine is good through 1/11 6pm. i would normally force a connection on a monday night, but being it's a holiday, and my tdl is full, i'll wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## Miss Knapp

sharkster said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't even noticed that the EPIX channels didn't have 'full' guide data until I just now looked. That's so odd. It was always - whatever was loaded was loaded for all, except maybe a few little glitches and TBA type stuff for an hour or more, but never several days.
> 
> Nothin' like paying for service you don't get, eh?


Just wondering if your Cable supplier is Verizon Fios or someone else? Just rying to see if this is unique to Verizon Fios subscribers of if it is something more widespread affecting other cable providers.
Thanks.


----------



## Mr Tony

interesting as my Roamio did an update this morning then said next connect is tonight around 6pm (CST). I forced a connection around 2:00 and it didnt do anything (as in add any info) and is still going to do a connect at 6pm. 1/11 out to date

The Series 3 (TivoHD) goes out to 1/13


----------



## schatham

Only NBC late night talk shows have data after tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra

schatham said:


> Only NBC late night talk shows have data after tonight.


But they are all repeats. The Late Show is new starting tomorrow. Jimmy Kimmel Live is new, but the metadata is screwed up.


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> interesting as my Roamio did an update this morning then said next connect is tonight around 6pm (CST). I forced a connection around 2:00 and it didnt do anything (as in add any info) and is still going to do a connect at 6pm. 1/11 out to date


That's to be expected. You can try, but the guide update schedule is written in stone. You can play with it, but left alone it will settle into a pattern. I received a scheduled update at 5:30pm, and will get one at about 3am. Nothing new will be received until Wednesday about 5am. That's my usual schedule.

I can't prove it, but it seems to be attached to your TSN with a little wiggle room every day.


----------



## wish_bgr

I did a CPI&TDL to try and clear out the cobwebs of generic info clinging onto sydicated shows of Judge Judy and Rachael Ray. These two shows were set to record today, on holiday, and I knew it would be repeats. After the mass clearing, the shows were still set to record but on checking the guide data, it had the repeat show information but on the To Do list, it still clung on to the old generic info! 

I deleted the OnePass for Judge Judy and reinstated the it, making sure I started with the current season, New shows only. It “fixed” itself, I think. Rachael Ray 1P fixed itself as well, with new shows set to record (also have it set to only New shows). Funny to see there’s new episodes upcoming but with generic show information. Good ol’ Rovi data!!


----------



## sharkster

Miss Knapp said:


> Just wondering if your Cable supplier is Verizon Fios or someone else? Just rying to see if this is unique to Verizon Fios subscribers of if it is something more widespread affecting other cable providers.
> Thanks.


Nope. I have Charter. Well, fka Charter - now called Spectrum after they bought out a few smaller cable companies. That would lead me to believe that this is just another Rovi glitch. There is no shortage of those.


----------



## NorthAlabama

as of this morning's connection, my guide is good through 1/14 6pm (better late than never!). 

i generally force a connection mon night to catch up from weekend no-updates, but didn't yesterday due to the holiday - if i remember to do it tonight, i'll report back, but i think the 3 days added this morning were it.


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> Just wondering if your Cable supplier is Verizon Fios or someone else? Just rying to see if this is unique to Verizon Fios subscribers of if it is something more widespread affecting other cable providers.
> Thanks.


How many times before you get that channel guide information is NOT tied to providers. Only the existence of the channel is tied to providers. Once the channel is defined, it is independent of the cable/satellite provider. You keep asking this question over and over and you still don't get it.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> as of this morning's connection, my guide is good through 1/14 6pm (better late than never!).
> i generally force a connection mon night to catch up from weekend no-updates, but didn't yesterday due to the holiday - if i remember to do it tonight, i'll report back, but i think the 3 days added this morning were it.


Here's a challenge. Since there are no holiday or special events coming up, don't force any service connections. Just write down the guide date in System Info, and the date & time of your service connections. I'd wager that you will see a pattern. I print a calendar from Outlook every month. It's easy to spot the pattern.

After all, if there is a problem, you will know about it on this thread really quick.


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> as of this morning's connection, my guide is good through 1/14 6pm (better late than never!).
> 
> i generally force a connection mon night to catch up from weekend no-updates, but didn't yesterday due to the holiday - if i remember to do it tonight, i'll report back, but i think the 3 days added this morning were it.


Both of mine updated through 1/13 and into 1/14 also, yesterday afternoon. Today's early morning connection didn't further that but oh well, no biggie. Just glad to have the guide data furthered after several days of nothing. 

I just checked the EPIX channels (in HD we have both East coast and West coast feeds) and they still don't have guide data past this Thurs (1/4) at about 3am.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Both of mine updated through 1/13 and into 1/14 also, yesterday afternoon. Today's early morning connection didn't further that but oh well, no biggie. Just glad to have the guide data furthered after several days of nothing.
> I just checked the EPIX channels (in HD we have both East coast and West coast feeds) and they still don't have guide data past this Thurs (1/4) at about 3am.


Checking Las Vegas Cox, I see it's blank on tvguide.com also. Some zipcodes are burned into my brain.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Checking Las Vegas Cox, I see it's blank on tvguide.com also. Some zipcodes are burned into my brain.


I should check guide data for my cable co up here (Charter/Spectrum). Never thought of that. I'm glad it's not a channel on which I currently have shows. I think it's pretty much movies, no? Every now and then I come across a movie on EPIX to record.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I should check guide data for my cable co up here (Charter/Spectrum). Never thought of that. I'm glad it's not a channel on which I currently have shows. I think it's pretty much movies, no? Every now and then I come across a movie on EPIX to record.


I have the same thing with HDNET Movies. It's almost like HBO, but just not new movies. No commercials or bleeping. A warning: tvguide.com is pretty slow, but it does reflect TiVo problems closely.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I have the same thing with HDNET Movies. It's almost like HBO, but just not new movies. No commercials or bleeping. A warning: tvguide.com is pretty slow, but it does reflect TiVo problems closely.


Does TVGuide.com get their data from TiVo as well?


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Does TVGuide.com get their data from TiVo as well?


Yep. I don't have a flow chart, but tvguide.com and tv.com both use TiVo data. The alternative is Nielsen, which was Gracenote, which....

Google for the whole saga.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Yep. I don't have a flow chart, but tvguide.com and tv.com both use TiVo data. The alternative is Nielsen, which was Gracenote, which....
> 
> Google for the whole saga.


I am familiar with the whole saga to some extent but what internet based listings can we check against to see what Nielsen has listed?


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I am familiar with the whole saga to some extent but what internet based listings can we check against to see what Nielsen has listed?


Nielsen is used by Screener (zap2it.com) and titantv.com. Each as its pros and cons. There are other listing services, but my favorite is zap2it. Right now (or since this AM) it has listings to prime time on 1/15.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Here's a challenge. Since there are no holiday or special events coming up, don't force any service connections. Just write down the guide date in System Info, and the date & time of your service connections. I'd wager that you will see a pattern. I print a calendar from Outlook every month. It's easy to spot the pattern.


you're right about the pattern, and i appreciate the suggestion, but there's really no need for tracking, i've already committed the pattern to memory - that's the reason for the forced connection on monday night. it picks up the 2 or 3 days of missing guide data from the weekend, along with detailed data for the current week that replaces the generic placeholder data, and any last minute updates. 

i can generally tell you, within an hour or two, when my connection will take place on any given day of the week. you're also right about, when circumstances disrupt the pattern temporarily, it always settling back in.

sure, it'll pick up the data on it's own tuesday morning, but now i'm already settled into my monday night ritual of editing of the tdl. besides, if i miss my monday night connection, i can also miss monday night recordings that pick up late detailed info updated by tivo at the last moment (it's happened a few times), it's the reason the ritual originated.


----------



## sharkster

Does everybody tend to see very consistent time frames for their boxes to make connections? I ask because mine are totally not consistent. It ranges anywhere from super early am (could be 2 or 3am) sometimes, to sometimes mid morning or afternoon or sometimes evening.

My least favs are the ones that occur super early in the am because they seem to be less productive, over all.

My living room Bolt was calling in early am for a while, then it went to mid afternoon and now it's back to super early am. Yesterday's svc connection was mid afternoon and today's was 3:43am, for example. 

The other one does the same thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It generally advances about two hours a day, skipping prime time.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Does everybody tend to see very consistent time frames for their boxes to make connections? I ask because mine are totally not consistent. It ranges anywhere from super early am (could be 2 or 3am) sometimes, to sometimes mid morning or afternoon or sometimes evening.


This hasn't changed -> Daily Guide Updates

It does seem that the no-update connection and 2-day update connection depend on something in the TiVo, since with three boxes, only two are the same. As I posted earlier, write your guide dates on a calendar. The pattern will show up after a week.


----------



## Miss Knapp

TonyD79 said:


> How many times before you get that channel guide information is NOT tied to providers. Only the existence of the channel is tied to providers. Once the channel is defined, it is independent of the cable/satellite provider. You keep asking this question over and over and you still don't get it.


Geez! Who died and made you the arbiter of all that is Tivo?


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> Checking Las Vegas Cox, I see it's blank on tvguide.com also. Some zipcodes are burned into my brain.


My Guide got populated with full EPIX program info yesterday. 
The problem is that while the Guide for EPIX has been populated, *ALL Program info on EPIX past 4:25am on 1/11 is WRONG! *
The Last correct entry is 4:25am on 1/11. 
I double checked Verizon Fios TV Schedule as well as The EPIX website.
The program lineups on BOTH Verizon Fios TV Schedule & EPIX website are in sync. TIVO is not!

I only am sending pics of 1/11/18 of Fios & Tivo, though I compared them day by day.


----------



## JoeKustra

Tell TiVo -> Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> Geez! Who died and made you the arbiter of all that is Tivo?


Nobody.

I'm telling you how it works.

TiVo ties a channel to a system. The channel database is INDEPENDENT of the system it is tied to. If you have partial data for a channel, it is correctly tied and the data used is not tied to the cable system.

They do not maintain an HBO for Fios and an HBO for Comcast. They maintain HBO and use it.

That is how it works. Period.

They could get the wrong channel on your system but that would make the data all wrong, not correct for three days then empty.

So, how about understanding how it works rather than wasting your time on scenarios that don't exist?


----------



## Miss Knapp

TonyD79 said:


> Nobody.
> 
> I'm telling you how it works.
> 
> TiVo ties a channel to a system. The channel database is INDEPENDENT of the system it is tied to. If you have partial data for a channel, it is correctly tied and the data used is not tied to the cable system.
> 
> They do not maintain an HBO for Fios and an HBO for Comcast. They maintain HBO and use it.
> 
> That is how it works. Period.
> 
> They could get the wrong channel on your system but that would make the data all wrong, not correct for three days then empty.
> 
> So, how about understanding how it works rather than wasting your time on scenarios that don't exist?


I will wait to get REAL information from an ACTUAL Tivo Employee, not someone on a bulletin board who *thinks* he has all the answers.


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> I will wait to get REAL information from an ACTUAL Tivo Employee, not someone on a bulletin board who *thinks* he has all the answers.


Wait, you think a TiVo employee has real information? If I want real information I'll stay with TCF. If I want to be misled I can always call TiVo.

Ever been to the TiVo support forums? -> TiVo Troubleshooting | Discussion Forums | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> Wait, you think a TiVo employee has real information? If I want real information I'll stay with TCF. If I want to be mislead I can always call TiVo.
> 
> Ever been to the TiVo support forums? -> TiVo Troubleshooting | Discussion Forums | TiVo Help Forums


LOL


----------



## TonyD79

Miss Knapp said:


> I will wait to get REAL information from an ACTUAL Tivo Employee, not someone on a bulletin board who *thinks* he has all the answers.


Well, then, don't come here. You seem to think you KNOW that Tivo employees are posting here.

And stop being rude. I wouldn't post something if I didn't know it. Someone tries to help you and you ignore it. I will remember to not help you in the future. And I hope others see how you treat people who try to explain things to you.

Good Day.


----------



## Miss Knapp

TonyD79 said:


> Well, then, don't come here. You seem to think you KNOW that Tivo employees are posting here.
> 
> And stop being rude. I wouldn't post something if I didn't know it. Someone tries to help you and you ignore it. I will remember to not help you in the future. And I hope others see how you treat people who try to explain things to you.
> 
> Good Day.


LOL.... <yawn>


----------



## TonyD79

Nice to be able to use the block feature.


----------



## Miss Knapp

TonyD79 said:


> Nice to be able to use the block feature.


Whatever


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Nice to be able to use the block feature.


You know, this used to be a hellofa good thread.

Speaking of that. A year ago this thread started. It was used to report service connection failures due to a TiVo temporary breakdown. It was active until guide service was restored, then it became dormant until the next time. And there was always a next time. Quality issues, which we have constantly, have become just the way things work even though there is a thread, scrolled off, which was the venting thread for those problems. Plus there is the old Season Pass Alerts Forum, which has really grown into the "go to" place to post about guide problems.

I'm wondering if, after over 50 pages, we might start a 2018 thread for guide or service connection failures? Maybe I'll start it when the next failure happens. That should be within a few weeks if the pattern holds. MLK day is approaching, but Ground Hog day would be better. I like rodents.


----------



## KerryNY

JoeKustra said:


> I'm wondering if, after over 50 pages, we might start a 2018 thread for guide or service connection failures?


Hi Joe, I'll slip this one in here before Ground Hog Day. 

My TiVo (series 4) has been failing to set its clock and download guide data (despite accessing other information from the web connection) for the past 11 days. The Network Diagnostics screen shows that all the necessary ports are available, but every time a connection is made (forced or not), it hangs up and eventually times-out while setting the clock. My clock is actually still correct; the problem is that I never get past the clock-setting step to download the guide data. I can also see changes on my To Do list with TiVo online, so the box has no trouble sending data through the internet. The old guide data runs out tomorrow. That is when I will attempt major resets. (I already rebooted the TiVo and router several times)

- Kerry


----------



## JoeKustra

KerryNY said:


> Hi Joe, I'll slip this one in here before Ground Hog Day.
> My TiVo (series 4) has been failing to set its clock and download guide data (despite accessing other information from the web connection) for the past 11 days. The Network Diagnostics screen shows that all the necessary ports are available, but every time a connection is made (forced or not), it hangs up and eventually times-out while setting the clock. My clock is actually still correct; the problem is that I never get past the clock-setting step to download the guide data. I can also see changes on my To Do list with TiVo online, so the box has no trouble sending data through the internet. The old guide data runs out tomorrow. That is when I will attempt major resets. (I already rebooted the TiVo and router several times)
> - Kerry


First, what's a major reset?

I just plugged in my Premiere, and it's doing a service connection that takes over an hour. But here's what I suggest. First restart the box. After it has settled down and you have a Discovery Bar, do two consecutive service connections. This is just what TiVo's CS will say anyhow. BTW, you can also test the network without a guide update: Settings, Network, Network Troubleshooting, Internet Connection. Does that fail too?

After the clock is set, the next step is getting your account information. That may be your point of failure. You may not get help with that until Monday.


----------



## KerryNY

JoeKustra said:


> After the clock is set, the next step is getting your account information. That may be your point of failure. You may not get help with that until Monday.


I think you are onto something there, Joe. Even though the system info screen shows that I have lifetime service, the failure message during (after?) setting the clock reads "Service not found". I originally took that to mean that it fails to connect to a remote network service, but now I believe it might refer to my account. Either way, I will call TiVo next week.

Also, to fill-in answers to your questions:

I consider major resets to be anything beyond a restart or plug-pull, in which some user-specific information will be lost; such as "Repeat Guided Setup", "Clear program information & To Do list", "Clear & delete everything".

For the past 10 days, I have restarted box at least twice per day (once before and once after restarting the router), and I hit "Connect to the TiVo service now" few times after each reboot. "Test internet connection" goes through the same initial steps, and hangs at setting the clock as well.

Thanks again, Joe!

- Kerry


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> You know, this used to be a hellofa good thread.
> 
> Speaking of that. A year ago this thread started. It was used to report service connection failures due to a TiVo temporary breakdown. It was active until guide service was restored, then it became dormant until the next time. And there was always a next time. Quality issues, which we have constantly, have become just the way things work even though there is a thread, scrolled off, which was the venting thread for those problems. Plus there is the old Season Pass Alerts Forum, which has really grown into the "go to" place to post about guide problems.
> 
> I'm wondering if, after over 50 pages, we might start a 2018 thread for guide or service connection failures? Maybe I'll start it when the next failure happens. That should be within a few weeks if the pattern holds. MLK day is approaching, but Ground Hog day would be better. I like rodents.


I started this thread because I couldn't really find one dealing with Daily Guide Update issues/problems and for the most part people have stuck to it save for the occasional drift which is to be expected from time to time on any board. I will probably keep adding to it whenever I see updates being missed for more than a couple of days.


----------



## tim_m

Anyone else get a half assed update today? I'm missing all data on the 18th from 6pm on CBS and NBC with title not available.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Anyone else get a half assed update today? I'm missing all data on the 18th from 6pm on CBS and NBC with title not available.


My guide stops at 12pm on 1/18, which is normal. TiVo Online is ok, so the data should fill in soon.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> My guide stops at 12pm on 1/18, which is normal. TiVo Online is ok, so the data should fill in soon.


Odd, mine has all of the 18th minus those two channels and partial on the 19th.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Odd, mine has all of the 18th minus those two channels and partial on the 19th.


I have two Roamio boxes online. The one I checked in my previous post has a different update schedule. I checked my other box and it's complete to noon on 1/19. No TBA anywhere.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm good through 1/19 6pm, with only 3 tba's, all from the same local station, 2 of them on their sub-station - a good record.

and, tivo's clock is accurate!


----------



## tim_m

After today's update most of the locals are TBA on the 18th.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tonight i'm good through 6pm 1/21, 2 tba's, next saturday morning on the local abc affiliate for 3.5 hours (there'll be some unhappy kids), and 1 movie the following sunday afternoon on the local fox affiliate - another good week.


----------



## tim_m

My locals are still hosed on the 18th. What are you doing rovi!


----------



## NorthAlabama

have you checked another guide source, reported, or done any other troubleshooting?


----------



## tim_m

NorthAlabama said:


> have you checked another guide source, reported, or done any other troubleshooting?


I checked zap2it and the data is there. All the data off the days after is there correctly too


----------



## NorthAlabama

tim_m said:


> I checked zap2it and the data is there. All the data off the days after is there correctly too


have you checked tvguide.com?


----------



## tim_m

NorthAlabama said:


> have you checked tvguide.com?


Correct there too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tim_m said:


> Correct there too.


if it's correct on tvguide.com, i'd start by cpi&tdl, followed by forcing 2 connections, you may have a guide data glitch. it will take up to an hour, and tivo won't be able to record during the process, but it might correct the guide data.


----------



## murgatroyd

My manual recording for Top Chef Jr. on Universal Kids. This should have been episode S1E12, "*Cooking for Treasure" *according to imdb:



> Floogals Fri 01/19/18 08:00 PM on 770=UKIDSHD-W, Duration = 61 mins The adventures of three little aliens who, after arriving on Earth, move in with a family in order to learn about human interactions.


Top Chef Jr (TV Series 2017- ) - Episodes - IMDb


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Hamster died in his cage today, no updates. Hope they train a new one for tomorrow.


----------



## NorthAlabama

he was only taking a nap, whew! i'm now good through 1/22 6pm, no new tba, clock is only 20 sec fast.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> he was only taking a nap, whew! i'm now good through 1/22 6pm, no new tba, clock is only 20 sec fast.


I forced a connection and it came through, thanks for waking him!


----------



## Dchriest

This is on my guide today lol


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> he was only taking a nap, whew! i'm now good through 1/22 6pm, no new tba, clock is only 20 sec fast.


I noticed, but I like to give it an extra day, just to be sure. All three Roamio boxes are good this morning.

But, on two boxes Tuesday is my no-update day, I wasn't 100% sure. Today is my no-update day on the other box.


----------



## samccfl99

Dchriest said:


> This is on my guide today lol
> View attachment 32440


That is one thing I will NOT watch until 2021, and I watch it every year. MSNBC recap until then...

Had a little throw up in my mouth when I saw that...*(sorry to be political, but...)
*
Oh, well I do have a complaint about the guide data. Cuomo Prime on CNN has been advertised for weeks (started this week) and it still shows up as AC360 at 9 pm. Rovi is Useless...


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> Oh, well I do have a complaint about the guide data. Cuomo Prime on CNN has been advertised for weeks (started this week) and it still shows up as AC360 at 9 pm. Rovi is Useless...


Funny, I put in a lineup issue for Cuomo. They said it's fixed but doesn't show in the guide until 1/19. I saw it advertised to start 1/9, so maybe they just got the date wrong?

BTW, they got the name wrong. It's Cuomo Prime Time, not Cuomo Primetime.


----------



## Mr Tony

I see they screwed up some changes happening starting Monday on my semi-locals.
So Monday KEYC (CBS Mankato, MN) is debuting a 6am newscast. They moved some programming around to new times and to their FOX subchannel...yet Rovi has it all screwed up...btw KEYC signs on at 5am M-Saturday and 5:30 on Sunday. Anywho

KEYC CBS 12-1 moves some programs up
AgDay from 6am to 5am *(Rovi still shows Shepherds Chapel)*
CBS Morning News from 6:30-5:30 *(Rovi still shows Shepherds Chapel)*
KEYC News this morning from 6-7am *(Rovi Shows Ag Day and CBS Morning News)*

KEYC-DT2 FOX 12-2
Shepherds Chapel moves from KEYC CBS to KEYC-DT2 FOX...same time. *(Rovi shows it right but only for 1/2 hour)*
6:00am AG Day (second showing) *(Rovi shows it from 5:30-6:30am)*
6:30 Divorce Court (moves from 5:30 to 6:30) *Rovi has this correct)*
7:00 Harry (moves from 6am to 7am...replaces Peoples Court)*Rovi has this correct)*

This was after a connection this morning. Zap2it/screener has had it right for a week. TitanTV also has it right. How hard is it for Rovi to fix this??


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> This was after a connection this morning. Zap2it/screener has had it right for a week. TitanTV also has it right. How hard is it for Rovi to fix this??


Different day, same screwup. But I left Screener feedback on the new zap2it. Starred (Favorites) doesn't stick. Change day and time doesn't stick. Worst: it lost a day. Titan TV is better. Both use Nielsen.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i stopped using zap2it after they forced the change to the new site, and shut down the old one - their new layout doesn't work for me, they've eliminated the feature i used the most, and made using others a hassle.

went to titan tv, they only listed one provider (mediacom), and it's not even in the top 5 for our county - oh, well.


----------



## HerronScott

NorthAlabama said:


> i stopped using zap2it after they forced the change to the new site, and shut down the old one - their new layout doesn't work for me, they've eliminated the feature i used the most, and made using others a hassle.


That was screenertv.com? Didn't they bring back the zap2it listings site (at least zap2it.com keeps me on that domain now)?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> That was screenertv.com? Didn't they bring back the zap2it listings site (at least zap2it.com keeps me on that domain now)?
> Scott


Yes. They modified the tv listings. Some of my complaints -> Daily Guide Updates but nothing has been done yet.

I'm surprised the old link works for you.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> Yes. They modified the tv listings. Some of my complaints -> Daily Guide Updates but nothing has been done yet.
> 
> I'm surprised the old link works for you.


When I just went there to check it again (TV Listings- Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes - Zap2it.com which redirects to TV Listings- Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes - Zap2it.com), I got the following "Zap2it TV listings are back" post. You can see it again in a private browser session.










Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> I got the following "Zap2it TV listings are back" post. You can see it again in a private browser session.
> Scott


I got that until I logged in. The new site also has a new URL, so my old Favorite link failed when they made the switch. Although, it could be a cookie problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

Guide update times:
Two basic Roamio boxes, both cable. One Hydra, one classic. Both received their scheduled Saturday update (two days of guide extension). This is just the service connection.
Hydra: 11 min 10 sec
Classic: 9 min 2 sec.

Note: disable of video window (Slow button) lets sound effects happen in classic UI. That didn't work with Hydra. (It does work on Mini VOX)


----------



## JoeKustra

Time to give some credit. Next Sunday's NFL Divisional games are filled in with my 2pm update. On a sort of holiday too.


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> I see they screwed up some changes happening starting Monday on my semi-locals.
> So Monday KEYC (CBS Mankato, MN) is debuting a 6am newscast. They moved some programming around to new times and to their FOX subchannel...yet Rovi has it all screwed up...btw KEYC signs on at 5am M-Saturday and 5:30 on Sunday. Anywho
> 
> KEYC CBS 12-1 moves some programs up
> AgDay from 6am to 5am *(Rovi still shows Shepherds Chapel)*
> CBS Morning News from 6:30-5:30 *(Rovi still shows Shepherds Chapel)*
> KEYC News this morning from 6-7am *(Rovi Shows Ag Day and CBS Morning News)*
> 
> KEYC-DT2 FOX 12-2
> Shepherds Chapel moves from KEYC CBS to KEYC-DT2 FOX...same time. *(Rovi shows it right but only for 1/2 hour)*
> 6:00am AG Day (second showing) *(Rovi shows it from 5:30-6:30am)*
> 6:30 Divorce Court (moves from 5:30 to 6:30) *Rovi has this correct)*
> 7:00 Harry (moves from 6am to 7am...replaces Peoples Court)*Rovi has this correct)*
> 
> This was after a connection this morning. Zap2it/screener has had it right for a week. TitanTV also has it right. How hard is it for Rovi to fix this??
> 
> View attachment 32489


I ended up creating a lineup ticket with Tivo as they STILL havent fixed it (nor on tvguide.com is it fixed for the rest of the week)


----------



## Mr Tony

Well its fixed


----------



## HoTatII

Still got rather a mess here in the LA market OTA since local KAZA-54 was bought by Weigel and moved MeTV there. And began its CSA with low power CD station KHTV-CD 27 on RF channel 27.

The TIVO guide has KAZA 54-1 and 4 secondary subchannels (that no longer exist) mapped to RF channel 47 which is way out of date. So no pix and a V52 error on all those.

And KHTV-CD 27-1 and its 4 secondary subchannels which all map to the correct RF channel 27, but can't get a program lock on any of them for some reason. So no pix and a "V53" error on all of them.

An OTA scan for new channels on the TIVO detects and can receive KAZA and KHTV's physical channels 27.7*, 27.9* through 27.13.* But without any guide info. of course. 

Been working with TIVO tech. support for almost a month now on this. But still no joy and tech. support is cluless nowadays to be honest.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

kudos to the guide update team for accurate info on this mornings live federer v. chung semifinal tennis match at the 2018 australian open, and this afternoons replay, including this years updated tourney artwork. with only a couple of days to push the update, it was a quick turnaround. :up:


----------



## JoeKustra

I hate Mondays. Maybe TiVo's hamsters also hate Mondays?

It has been a month (almost), so that's not so bad.

And there is those complicated Olympics to be scheduled around.

Ok, I'm just making excuses.

BTW, this thread just had its one year anniversary.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update for me either, happy anniversary.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

This is usually about the time the updates first come through on a daily basis and nothing so far yet.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> This is usually about the time the updates first come through on a daily basis and nothing so far yet.


Two out of three failures. Next one is about 16:30, but I'm not hopeful. I'm really hoping it takes a while. So far it's just us. We need more people to suffer.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my regularly scheduled tuesday connection is mid-morning, and rarely updates (unless it misses monday data), so i generally force a connection around 6pm - tonight i'll be crossing my fingers (and will report).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

As of just now, mine is up to date. Including tonight's SotU on MSNBC.


----------



## osu1991

Mine didn't update yesterday, haven't checked yet today. I did have to set a manual time for American Pickers last night, noticed the one pass didn't pick up the new episode.


----------



## HoTatII

Still no joy on my guide problem for the Roamio OTA ...

Apparently these new "channel sharing agreements" as a result of the FCC incentive auction channel repack, where multiple (usually two) TV stations share the same RF channel, still have the TIVO "guide" or "line-up" specialists (their expression) stumped. 

As they still can't seem to figure it out even after several torturous calls to ("non-")tech support trying to explain the problem.. ...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As of just now, mine is up to date. Including tonight's SotU on MSNBC.


Mine just came through too, lots of new shows and movies in 2 weeks-giddyup!


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Mine just came through too, lots of new shows and movies in 2 weeks-giddyup!


I feel special. No update on my last Roamio. It will try again in about 8 hours. Oh well.


----------



## davidscarter

Yeah, no guide update with the scheduled connection this morning, but I forced a connection this afternoon and got two days worth. Nothing too unusual about TiVo missing a day here and there on occasion. 

I am a bit concerned about what's going to happen in the middle of February with the Olympics, when the necessity of updates will be at a premium but the hamsters may be busy watching ice dancing...


----------



## NorthAlabama

tonight's connection pulled over 2 days worth for me, too.


----------



## sharkster

Mine hasn't furthered the guide data the last couple of days, although connections were made. But today's was an early morning one (before 4am). Maybe I'll run one as there is something for the 11th I want to record. Damn, I just forgot what it was.  See, this is why I got Tivos - so I didn't have to remember every freaking show. *sigh*


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

davidscarter said:


> Yeah, no guide update with the scheduled connection this morning, but I forced a connection this afternoon and got two days worth. Nothing too unusual about TiVo missing a day here and there on occasion.
> 
> I am a bit concerned about what's going to happen in the middle of February with the Olympics, when the necessity of updates will be at a premium but the hamsters may be busy watching ice dancing...


That is usually my biggest complaint about these missed updates, you lose special events and sports updates. The SOTU didn't come through on most channels until today's updates.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Mine hasn't furthered the guide data the last couple of days, although connections were made. But today's was an early morning one (before 4am). Maybe I'll run one as there is something for the 11th I want to record. Damn, I just forgot what it was.  See, this is why I got Tivos - so I didn't have to remember every freaking show. *sigh*


I'm not doing anything special and still stuck on 2/9 which I got on Sunday. Tomorrow, being the first of the month, I will be doing a restart anyhow. Until then, I wait. Two Roamio on classic UI without a restart since Jan 1. One Hydra did a restart with RC12. All three at 2/9. I wish we had a book on the log entries to figure out why.

Update: 4am connection - nothing. 7am connection - fixed (two boxes).


----------



## HoTatII

My guide data, a Roamio OTA on Hydra RC12, ends at 4:00 PM on 2/12. With the last network connection yesterday at (coincidentally) 3:30 PM.

So I guess over 12 days of programming is normal ...

Or is it? ....

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

HoTatII said:


> My guide data, a Roamio OTA on Hydra RC12, ends at 4:00 PM on 2/12. With the last network connection yesterday at (coincidentally) 3:30 PM.
> So I guess over 12 days of programming is normal ...
> Or is it? ....


Define normal. How many days back does it go? They use that in advertising. And then there is the quality. Is next week's late night accurate? That means that Late Night (NBC) has a guest list.

I'd blame the Olympics, but it seems normal.


----------



## HoTatII

JoeKustra said:


> Define normal. How many days back does it go? They use that in advertising. And then there is the quality. Is next week's late night accurate? That means that Late Night (NBC) has a guest list.
> 
> I'd blame the Olympics, but it seems normal.


I thought the standard "normal" for DVR guides was two weeks (or 14 days). But it never quite gets there, either becoming spotty sometime after about 12 days or ending altogether. With accuracy of the programming on any of those days subject up to last minute changes.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

HoTatII said:


> I thought the standard "normal" for DVR guides was two weeks (or 14 days).


Marketing will say my guide goes from 1/27 6pm to 2/14 9pm (on Hydra). After the Super Bowl it's not so accurate.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Skipped today too.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Skipped today too.


Hmm. Well tomorrow is the first, so my one box that is still 2/9 will get an update after I power cycle it. It's scheduled for 6am, so it might make it anyhow. One nice thing about a Monday failure is that we don't need to wait over a weekend for the hamsters to be fed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no update for me, either, my guide is through 2/12 6pm.


----------



## tim_m

No update for me yesterday. First time in a few weeks. I thought i might get it after installing RC14 but nope.


----------



## JoeKustra

My one Roamio really loves 2/9. But I'll be doing a power cycle in a few minutes. If that fails it will be a bad day. Funny, my other two Roamio boxes, one Hydra, are both scheduled to do their update at 7:04. What are the odds?

Seems the hamsters have the flu. No guide updates today on all three. Time to power down.


----------



## sharkster

Last two days I haven't had any further guide data. Sometimes it's a weekend thing, but I also notice that if my boxes are in a early morning connection time they don't get more guide data. Not even sure what the point of an early morning connection is, if it cannot further the guide data.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Last two days I haven't had any further guide data. Sometimes it's a weekend thing, but I also notice that if my boxes are in a early morning connection time they don't get more guide data. Not even sure what the point of an early morning connection is, if it cannot further the guide data.


I think if you force a service connection it will be ok. I just did two boxes after my magic time of 11:30, and both jumped two days and most of late night has guest lists. So I'm all caught up. BTW, watch your clock.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I think if you force a service connection it will be ok. I just did two boxes after my magic time of 11:30, and both jumped two days and most of late night has guest lists. So I'm all caught up. BTW, watch your clock.


Hey Joe! Yeah, I do that sometimes but unless I'm looking for something or it gets behind for a few days I try to let it go. (this is me trying not to have as much anxiety in life, these days)


----------



## samccfl99

Whatever Guide Data there is, some of it really blows lately. Wrong info on some Late Night. Wrong shows listed on CNN. Crapola! You get what you pay for, which is nothing for All-In boxes...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sharkster said:


> (this is me trying not to have as much anxiety in life, these days)


If I tried to have less anxiety in my life, I'd just end up getting anxious over whether I was doing enough to have less anxiety in my life...

So instead, I just don't worry about it.


----------



## HoTatII

Oh well ...

While grasping at straws I guess, I thought there was perhaps some movement to my guide error problem with local KAZA-54 which carries the MeTV network for the LA market. 

After the last connection to the TIVO service around noon here PST. The station now has the MeTV logo in the guide instead of the former Azteca America network before. 

But still no sell ... as the mapping is still incorrect looking at RF channel 47 instead of 27 as it should. So still a V52 error ...

Sign ....

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

as of this afternoon's connection, my guide shows through 2/14 6pm.


----------



## tim_m

No love here. It went through the loading but hasn't loaded into the guide an hour later. Guess I'm doing a cgd&tdl later


----------



## HerronScott

HoTatII said:


> I thought the standard "normal" for DVR guides was two weeks (or 14 days). But it never quite gets there, either becoming spotty sometime after about 12 days or ending altogether. With accuracy of the programming on any of those days subject up to last minute changes.


TiVo has usually been 11/12 days forward and 2 days back (at least for me).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

Look like something broke today. Can't blame the guide hamsters this time.

Clock off in Roamio by 2 minutes


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And now it's unbroke. The network spiders are spinning again?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rose are red, violets are blue, I didn’t get my guide update and neither did you (most likely). 

Happy Valentines Day from TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Rose are red, violets are blue, I didn't get my guide update and neither did you (most likely).
> Happy Valentines Day from TiVo.


Yesterday was my "no update" day. Today I received the update at 5:40am. Normal one day advance, with SI indicating 2/25. Soon my 1P manager will start getting bright again. It's so dark now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Yesterday was my "no update" day. Today I received the update at 5:40am. Normal one day advance, with SI indicating 2/25. Soon my 1P manager will start getting bright again. It's so dark now.


But that was yesterday's update, which you just got a day late. People who should have gotten today's update did not.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But that was yesterday's update, which you just got a day late. People who should have gotten today's update did not.


I never receive an update on Tuesday. I always receive two days on Saturday. That's the sequence for two Roamio boxes. On a third Roamio that schedule shifts by one day. Always. Now, if I didn't receive a guide extension today I would have posted it by 8am. I'm very protective of my hamsters. 

My observation -> Daily Guide Updates


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My point is, what you receive at 5:40AM shouldn't be today's update. In my experience, a new day's data isn't available until around 9-10AM Central.

Today's data was not available as of Noon Central, by which time it normally is.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My point is, what you receive at 5:40AM shouldn't be today's update. In my experience, a new day's data isn't available until around 9-10AM Central.
> Today's data was not available as of Noon Central, by which time it normally is.


With your logic everyone who expects an update should always connect after 12pm or so. While some have posted that they do that, I prefer to let "nature" take its course. After my update this morning, my guide was 7 days from last Wednesday. Tomorrow, at about 7am, it will be 7 days ahead of last Thursday. It happens every week. Until it doesn't. Then I post here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

But what you seem to be missing is that normally, there would be new data today. Normally, there is new data every day. But there is no new data today.

Presumably, tomorrow morning two days' worth of data will be posted.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But what you seem to be missing is that normally, there would be new data today. Normally, there is new data every day. But there is no new data today.
> Presumably, tomorrow morning two days' worth of data will be posted.


I get two days of guide extension on Saturday a bit after noon. But except for prime time, not much changes. I like late night, and that is usually generic until the Thursday before a new week begins. Even today there is no guest list for 2/20 on The Daily Show. That's not a TiVo issue though. Guide content is seldom useful more than 8 days out since Rovi took over. I spend more time checking the To Do List than checking the guide. Sometimes it even pays off.

I guess we have different definitions of "normally".


----------



## lpwcomp

Yesterday my data was through 1830 on 2/25. Today it is through 1830 on 2/26. Connection was at 0617.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Yesterday my data was through 1830 on 2/25. Today it is through 1830 on 2/26. Connection was at 0617.


That's why I use the SI date. On my Premiere it still shows the end of guide data date. On a Roamio it shows a day less, but it's a full day. My cutoff is 1pm. Next month it will be 2pm. So, in effect, we have the same data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> I get two days of guide extension on Saturday a bit after noon. But except for prime time, not much changes. I like late night, and that is usually generic until the Thursday before a new week begins. Even today there is no guest list for 2/20 on The Daily Show. That's not a TiVo issue though. Guide content is seldom useful more than 8 days out since Rovi took over. I spend more time checking the To Do List than checking the guide. Sometimes it even pays off.
> 
> I guess we have different definitions of "normally".


Yeah, I watch prime time almost exclusively, so I generally get everything in each day's data. There are occasional exceptions, but generally. The only late night I watch is John Oliver, which never has specific program info anyway.

That's why I notice when Rovi (as opposed to my TiVo) skips a day. Which happened today...


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Rose are red, violets are blue, I didn't get my guide update and neither did you (most likely).
> 
> Happy Valentines Day from TiVo.


at least my tivo's clock is accurate...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> at least my tivo's clock is accurate...


Small blessings.


----------



## JoeKustra

Crap. It's looking like the hamsters are on strike. My observations yesterday may have been premature. So far one box is stuck on 2/25.

Yeah, my clock is accurate. We can't make it a month anymore. Maybe I will blame the Olympics.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Crap. It's looking like the hamsters are on strike. My observations yesterday may have been premature. So far one box is stuck on 2/25.


You're seeing the lack of data from yesterday that we were talking about. It's too soon to see whether we'll get any today, but I expect we'll see two days' worth. I'll let you know around noon.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You're seeing the lack of data from yesterday that we were talking about. It's too soon to see whether we'll get any today, but I expect we'll see two days' worth. I'll let you know around noon.


I have two failures now. Waiting for the third on my Hydra box. If it fails in a few minutes, I'll force a connection about noon.

Well, technically they're not failures. They just don't do anything.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Well, technically they're not failures. They just don't do anything.


They do exactly what they're supposed to. They check for new data.

It's not their fault they don't find any. Stop blaming the victim!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Two days of data just came through. Will sleep good tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Two days of data just came through. Will sleep good tonight.


Thanks. I hope we can finish out the month without another one.


----------



## davidscarter

Hmm, I'm missing 24 hours of guide data (from 7pm Mar 1 through 7pm Mar 2, EST) on every channel (Comcast in SE-MI). Everything just stops, and then picks up again 24 hours later. Two successful guide updates since, and still hasn't filled in the missing data. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

That happened to me a week or so ago. It cleared up after a couple of days.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

davidscarter said:


> Hmm, I'm missing 24 hours of guide data (from 7pm Mar 1 through 7pm Mar 2, EST) on every channel (Comcast in SE-MI). Everything just stops, and then picks up again 24 hours later. Two successful guide updates since, and still hasn't filled in the missing data. Anyone else seeing this?


I've seen that before too and it eventually resolved itself, no rhyme or reason why.


----------



## foghorn2

davidscarter said:


> Hmm, I'm missing 24 hours of guide data (from 7pm Mar 1 through 7pm Mar 2, EST) on every channel (Comcast in SE-MI). Everything just stops, and then picks up again 24 hours later. Two successful guide updates since, and still hasn't filled in the missing data. Anyone else seeing this?


Camels are now in charge of guide updates @ tRiVo


----------



## lpwcomp

foghorn2 said:


> Camels are now in charge of guide updates @ tRiVo


The untrained monkeys get too expensive?


----------



## Mr Tony

well I see they dont know what year it is 

Wondered why my 1p for "Through the Decades" (on Decades diginet) only has 5 recordings coming up instead of the usual 10 or so. Next weeks episodes, while new, they have the OED as whatever the date is (2/28, 2/27, 3/1) but year 2017 instead of 2018


----------



## NorthAlabama

foghorn2 said:


> Camels are now in charge of guide updates @ tRiVo




lpwcomp said:


> The untrained monkeys get too expensive?


show some respect, many hamsters offer their lives in service to our tivos.


----------



## morac

davidscarter said:


> Hmm, I'm missing 24 hours of guide data (from 7pm Mar 1 through 7pm Mar 2, EST) on every channel (Comcast in SE-MI). Everything just stops, and then picks up again 24 hours later. Two successful guide updates since, and still hasn't filled in the missing data. Anyone else seeing this?


Maybe it's TiVo Leap Year? (note this year is not a leap year).


----------



## davidscarter

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That happened to me a week or so ago. It cleared up after a couple of days.


Yup, filled in the missing day with this morning's scheduled update.


----------



## JoeKustra

Just me? Three Roamio, two Mini and all fail to find anything. They fail everything. Even SM wasn't applied to last night's TV. No updates, all fail diagnostics.

No connection to TiVo.com or TiVo Online. No problem with any other site, and I've tested a lot. It's like I'm on an TiVo-free island. Even ping fails.

Went to the TiVo support forum. The TiVo ad up top was not found.

Interesting site ->Tivo.com Down or Just Me ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It was OK as of yesterday early afternoon (normal update). I'll check when I get home from work at lunchtime...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was OK as of yesterday early afternoon (normal update). I'll check when I get home from work at lunchtime...


Thanks. I put the failure at about 11pm eastern. That was the last good VCM Connection. I did a restart on one box and it gave me a C133. Funny, the Discovery Bar on one box has four programs that were on at 10pm last night.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. I put the failure at about 11pm eastern. That was the last good VCM Connection. I did a restart on one box and it gave me a C133. Funny, the Discovery Bar on one box has four programs that were on at 10pm last night.


I had a successful VCM connection on my Roamio this morning at 8:05am EST...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> I had a successful VCM connection on my Roamio this morning at 8:05am EST...


I guess I'm just lucky. Oh well.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Just me? Three Roamio, two Mini and all fail to find anything. They fail everything. Even SM wasn't applied to last night's TV. No updates, all fail diagnostics.
> 
> No connection to TiVo.com or TiVo Online. No problem with any other site, and I've tested a lot. It's like I'm on an TiVo-free island. Even ping fails.
> 
> Went to the TiVo support forum. The TiVo ad up top was not found.
> 
> Interesting site ->Tivo.com Down or Just Me ?


Same issue here, neither TiVo Roamio can connect to the service as I get a C133 error. Also can't use TiVo.com or TiVo Online. I get DNS server may be having problems. When running the trouble shooter it states the issue is with TiVo.com and not my network.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just had a good connection, complete with another day's data...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just had a good connection, complete with another day's data...


Thanks. We're pretty sure it's a DNS problem. Something doesn't like TiVo.com is my best guess.


----------



## jim8650

I just connected successfully to tivo online


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. We're pretty sure it's a DNS problem. Something doesn't like TiVo.com is my best guess.


Joe,

It's only a DNS issue if you don't resolve to the correct IP address when trying to connect by name. Otherwise it's a network connectivity issue if the destination is up for other users. Are you getting an IP address resolved when you ping by name?

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping www.tivo.com

Pinging www.prd01.sj.tivo.com [208.73.180.110] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 208.73.180.110: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=243

Note that a failure to get a response to ping is not always a sign of a connectivity issue as sometimes responding to ping is disabled as apparently is the case for TiVo Online through elasticbeanstalk.com.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping online.tivo.com

Pinging tve-ws-pd-tivo.elasticbeanstalk.com [35.166.6.0] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

It's possible that you might get different IP addresses if the destination is load-balanced or using a CDN like Akamai.

What's your output look like when you do a traceroute (tracert www.tivo.com on Windows from a cmd prompt)? That can often point to where you lose network connectivity.

Editing out the IP addresses in my first couple of hops, you should get something like this except with the path your connectivity would take to get to TiVo's servers (Comcast hops us to Ashburn on their internal network before going through Level3 to San Francisco and then on to TiVo's servers).

Tracing route to www.prd01.sj.tivo.com [208.73.180.110]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms x.x.x.x
2 11 ms 12 ms 26 ms x.x.x.x
3 10 ms 13 ms 18 ms xe-2-3-0-sur01.staunton.va.richmond.comcast.net [96.108.129.209]
4 17 ms 12 ms 12 ms ae-75-ar02.charlvilleco.va.richmond.comcast.net [96.108.141.93]
5 30 ms 15 ms 30 ms be-21508-cr02.ashburn.va.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.91.53]
6 27 ms 17 ms 12 ms be-10142-pe01.ashburn.va.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.86.34]
7 * * 18 ms xe-11-1-0.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.68.63.125]
8 87 ms 90 ms 90 ms ae-0-11.bar1.SanFrancisco1.Level3.net [4.69.140.145]
9 89 ms 89 ms 89 ms 4.7.15.86
10 100 ms 90 ms 89 ms 74.114.230.209
11 91 ms 101 ms 113 ms www.prd01.sj.tivo.com [208.73.180.110]

Trace complete.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> Joe,
> It's only a DNS issue if you don't resolve to the correct IP address when trying to connect by name. Otherwise it's a network connectivity issue if the destination is up for other users. Are you getting an IP address resolved when you ping by name?
> Scott


Thanks for helping. It seems it's not just Jed1 and me. Yes, ping fails on TiVo.com and Online.com but the support forums are still accessible. Jed1 is going to attack them this morning. I have used 8.8.8.8 as my DNS server but no luck. We have others involved too -> Service Electric Cablevision News - Cable users | DSLReports Forums (Page 120)
I really hope it gets fixed today. If I had a smart phone I would have tried that too.


Code:


C:\Users\Joe>tracert 208.73.180.110
Tracing route to www.prd01.sj.tivo.com [208.73.180.110]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.

etc.


----------



## WVZR1

I'd think that PTD or Pencor should be easily able to explain the issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

WVZR1 said:


> I'd think that PTD or Pencor should be easily able to explain the issue.


They have yet to acknowledge that it is their issue. We're working on it. I'm just happy we don't have to call TiVo.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> They have yet to acknowledge that it is their issue. We're working on it. I'm just happy we don't have to call TiVo.


How come no one ever wants to call TiVo? LOL!!!


----------



## HoTatII

Sparky1234 said:


> How come no one ever wants to call TiVo? LOL!!!


Yeah ...

And boy are those three exclamation points after the "LOL" richly deserved ...

As TiVO's CS has really gone to the dogs ...

Called several days ago (and for the last time as I give up now) still trying to get guide error issues resolved. And after an hour wasted on the phone with a (offshore of course) clueless tech. support rep., running a bunch of totally irrelevant tests on my OTA Roamio.

His final recommendation was to adjust my antenna or get a signal booster. No matter how much I tried to explain that the problem is on TiVO/Rovi's end with incorrect guide mapping. And has nothing to do with reception or signal strength issues ....

Of which I actually have too much of, and must use attenuators to reduce signal levels at the TiVO antenna input to prevent tuner overload on some stations.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks for helping. It seems it's not just Jed1 and me. Yes, ping fails on TiVo.com and Online.com but the support forums are still accessible. Jed1 is going to attack them this morning. I have used 8.8.8.8 as my DNS server but no luck. We have others involved too -> Service Electric Cablevision News - Cable users | DSLReports Forums (Page 120)
> I really hope it gets fixed today. If I had a smart phone I would have tried that too.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Users\Joe>tracert 208.73.180.110
> Tracing route to www.prd01.sj.tivo.com [208.73.180.110]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
> 2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> 
> etc.


Unless all the hops in between are not reporting (unlikely) or there's a VPN connection after your local router connection, it looks like your ISP is not routing the connection at all. As I mentioned in the other thread, I wonder if they did something with routing to TiVo related to implementing them as MSO devices?

Scott


----------



## tim_m

I don't know what the **** tivo is doing but they better fix it fast. I had data missing from yesterdays update so i did a CGD&TDL and afterwards it got worse. So i did it again and it got even worse. If it isn't fixed with today's connection i will have to do manual recordings.


----------



## Sparky1234

tim_m said:


> I don't know what the **** tivo is doing but they better fix it fast. I had data missing from yesterdays update so i did a CGD&TDL and afterwards it got worse. So i did it again and it got even worse. If it isn't fixed with today's connection i will have to do manual recordings.


Why don't you give then a call?


----------



## HoTatII

Sparky1234 said:


> Why don't you give then a call?


But the actual useful results of the call (to the Philippines or some other) are quite a another issue nowadays of course .... 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m

Thankfully third time was the charm.


----------



## JoeKustra

One TiVo now has 3/11 in its guide. Looks like DST will be ok.

OK, maybe not. The Nielsen guides have 2am displayed. Monday night is off by an hour for a few shows. Trust but verify.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I had a good thing going for a couple of weeks now and struck out today, no new guide data yet


----------



## NorthAlabama

made me look!  nothing here, either, the connection was about an hour ago.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sorry but my scheduled connections were earlier today and all were ok. Since we had a meltdown last week, I can't compare the dates. But in SI, my guide says 3/12 and my Premiere says 3/13.

Since today is my "power cycle everything" day, my boxes did a second connection around 9am EST.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Woke up this morning to see my Roamio must’ve rebooted last night (all tuners on same channel) and see the guide update came through after. Also all of my show thumbnails are now gone but I see we got updated station logos, TBS appears pink now and FF and FS1 look different too. Reboot did not bring back thumbnails nor a UI refresh.


----------



## tim_m

No reboot here and no new logos.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> No reboot here and no new logos.


Same here. Guide update to 3/13 was normal. As for TBS logo, their website and Nielsen are pink but the favicon and wiki page are not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Same here. Guide update to 3/13 was normal.


Normal for you...that was Wednesday's data that you got early on Thursday because of your TiVo's schedule. There was no Thursday data (hopefully we'll get a double dose today).


----------



## Sparky1234

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Normal for you...that was Wednesday's data that you got early on Thursday because of your TiVo's schedule. There was no Thursday data (hopefully we'll get a double dose today).


Is this a pattern? Nothing for a day or four then a data dump? Seems like update takes just as long with or without data.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> Is this a pattern? Nothing for a day or four then a data dump? Seems like update takes just as long with or without data.


100% a pattern. My "no guide extension" day is Tuesday. My "two day" extension is Saturday. I have two more scheduled updates today. BTW, the schedule is not based on anything I can determine. On two Roamio (one Hydra) they share the schedule. On one Roamio the schedule shifts by one day. Changing everything in my power does not effect the schedule. Not even the hard drive. I seldom force a connection.

Another pattern is the content. I know my late night NBC has real data until Wednesday. On Thursday I get Thursday and Friday's guest list. Pretty consistent. My most often missed SM: The Late Show. My least missing SM: The Daily Show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Sparky1234 said:


> Is this a pattern? Nothing for a day or four then a data dump? Seems like update takes just as long with or without data.


To expand on Joe's comment, there are two "patterns" here. First, there's the availability of Guide Data, which typically goes up every day around mid-morning. But sometimes, there's a day when no data is posted. That's not part of any pattern; it's a failure on TiVo's/Rovi's part.

Second, there's when your TiVo goes online to look for data. That moves about two hours a day, skipping prime time. So when your TiVo looks in the middle of the night, it's looking for yesterday's data; when it looks in the afternoon, it's looking for today's data; and when it looks in the morning, it depends on whether that day's data has been posted yet. Because of the shifting times, there will come a point in the week where there won't be any data available; if you leave your TiVo to its own devices (as Joe does), there will be a "skip day" every week, and a "double-data day" every week. If you do it manually (like I do at lunch time every day), then the only time you'll have a skip day is when TiVo doesn't post any data.

So there are two different ways you can not get data on a given way. The first way only affects Joe; the second affects me and maybe Joe, unless his TiVo's skip day coincides with a day that TiVo doesn't post data, which is what seems to have happened yesterday.

I hope that was clear...


----------



## JoeKustra

One more salient point that I can't prove. There seems to be a special time for me: 11:30am. That seems to be the time when updates are released by TiVo. I've also heard about 3:30pm, but that may be pre-Rovi. It could be a coincidence that tomorrow my service connection will be (always) after 11:30am and I will advance two days. As for content or data quality, next week's Jimmy Kimmel Live does not have a guest list yet but is shown a "new". That may be a network issue since Nielsen doesn't have a guest list either. I still show TDS at midnight on 3/12 and 3/13. There may be more DST bugs.


----------



## Sparky1234

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To expand on Joe's comment, there are two "patterns" here. First, there's the availability of Guide Data, which typically goes up every day around mid-morning. But sometimes, there's a day when no data is posted. That's not part of any pattern; it's a failure on TiVo's/Rovi's part.
> 
> Second, there's when your TiVo goes online to look for data. That moves about two hours a day, skipping prime time. So when your TiVo looks in the middle of the night, it's looking for yesterday's data; when it looks in the afternoon, it's looking for today's data; and when it looks in the morning, it depends on whether that day's data has been posted yet. Because of the shifting times, there will come a point in the week where there won't be any data available; if you leave your TiVo to its own devices (as Joe does), there will be a "skip day" every week, and a "double-data day" every week. If you do it manually (like I do at lunch time every day), then the only time you'll have a skip day is when TiVo doesn't post any data.
> 
> So there are two different ways you can not get data on a given way. The first way only affects Joe; the second affects me and maybe Joe, unless his TiVo's skip day coincides with a day that TiVo doesn't post data, which is what seems to have happened yesterday.
> 
> I hope that was clear...


Crystal clear. Thanks. I usually leave TiVo to auto update but do periodic manual updates depending so I have experienced what you describe. Now I understand it better.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> One more salient point that I can't prove. There seems to be a special time for me: 11:30am. That seems to be the time when updates are released by TiVo.


That's pretty close in my experience. On Fridays, my TiVo does a call around 9:30 Central, and sometimes it gets new data, sometimes it doesn't. But when I get home at lunchtime (11:30 Central), I almost always get new data. So it looks like it gets posted from somewhere around 9:30 Central to sometime before 11:30 Central.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's pretty close in my experience. On Fridays, my TiVo does a call around 9:30 Central, and sometimes it gets new data, sometimes it doesn't. But when I get home at lunchtime (11:30 Central), I almost always get new data. So it looks like it gets posted from somewhere around 9:30 Central to sometime before 11:30 Central.


11:30 AM ET is also magic time for my TiVo, though I have seen daily updates as early as 10:55 AM ET and we all know how late sometimes they can be posted. I am the anti-Joe, constantly forcing connections like a hamster spinning on a wheel.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I am the anti-Joe, constantly forcing connections like a hamster spinning on a wheel.


Now you're hurting my hamster's feelings.


----------



## Jed1

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Woke up this morning to see my Roamio must've rebooted last night (all tuners on same channel) and see the guide update came through after. Also all of my show thumbnails are now gone but I see we got updated station logos, TBS appears pink now and FF and FS1 look different too. Reboot did not bring back thumbnails nor a UI refresh.


I also had a reboot on my one Roamio last night. I noticed that some of my logos are missing and I have to reboot to get them back as they won't come back on their own. Also got guide data out to 13th.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My TiVo made its daily call at 10:09 (Central) this morning, and got two days' data (yesterday and today).

Still no skip mode for last night's shows!


----------



## series5orpremier

I got some logo updates and two extra days of “To be announced” on all channels but no new guide data.


----------



## NorthAlabama

while there was no update for my pxl at 2pm, a connection 6 hours later pulled down data for 3/14 through 6pm.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm good until 6:00PM on 3/15...


----------



## series5orpremier

Nowww something is loading. I’m expecting 2 days through 3/15 afternoon. The new phone books are here!


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm always amazed at the diversity of guide updates. Sure beats the boring old days with Tribune Media Service/Gracenote/Nielsen


----------



## davidscarter

The software update to RC30 likely has something to do with the diversity of guide updates right now...


----------



## HerronScott

davidscarter said:


> The software update to RC30 likely has something to do with the diversity of guide updates right now...


I was going to comment on the same. I had a pending restart showing last night in which case I don't think you would get a guide update with that service connection. I went ahead and manually rebooted rather than wait and forced another service connection to get the latest guide updates.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> I was going to comment on the same. I had a pending restart showing last night in which case I don't think you would get a guide update with that service connection. I went ahead and manually rebooted rather than wait and forced another service connection to get the latest guide updates.
> Scott


Since RC30 seems to be on hold, I received my normal guide extension this morning. If the only bug was the art work/thumbnails, I could live with that. Something so cosmetic shouldn't stop a release of quite a few bug fixes.


----------



## NorthAlabama

interesting...comcast xfinitystream has tba for our local abc affiliate from 12-3:30pm, and tivo has guide data...


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> interesting...comcast xfinitystream has tba for our local abc affiliate from 12-3:30pm, and tivo has guide data...


Oscars, Olympics, life is so complicated for those <supply own derogatory> guide people.


----------



## tim_m

SM MIA on CBS and NBC completely tonight.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> SM MIA on CBS and NBC completely tonight.


I didn't get it on the Blacklist last night on NBC.


----------



## tim_m

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I didn't get it on the Blacklist last night on NBC.


Right forgot about that one. It had been working fine all week until that and then really messed up tonight.


----------



## Jed1

Missing skip on the Bing Bang Theory tonight. Filled out the survey. I had to send a survey in for Gold Rush last Friday as it was missing for that show. I had a pretty good run for a while but I am now back to filling out the survey for a small number of shows in the past two or three weeks.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm not the thread police, but I am posting my failures & success items here -> Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## JoeKustra

Daily Guide Update Update: Gold star replaced by a basketball - new app too.

In a long time, like forever, my updates have been from 2am to 6pm. I now have tomorrow's update scheduled for 6:30pm. I hate change. I'm too old.


----------



## tim_m

Anyone get half assed data today? I got a fair number of channels with Title Not Available.


----------



## rdrrepair

JoeKustra said:


> Daily Guide Update Update: Gold star replaced by a basketball - new app too.


 I've got the basketball and Jessica Jones. No New App here or in the app folder to check off. What app are you seeing?


----------



## JoeKustra

rdrrepair said:


> I've got the basketball and Jessica Jones. No New App here or in the app folder to check off. What app are you seeing?


Same, but no weird apps. I just received RC29. Perhaps that was fixed.

No problems with daily update. Those apps and changes to TiVo Central do not need an update or Service Connection.

Since my Premiere is still on RC18, it received the gold star and the new app. Seems related.


----------



## mrizzo80

I don't follow this thread, so maybe this has been discussed, but are connections taking a lot longer than they normally do? I forced a connection to see if it would pull down current episode data for NCAA Tournament games. It's been running for like 45 minutes.

I manually force a connection once every couple of weeks or so and it always seems to take forever.


----------



## morac

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't follow this thread, so maybe this has been discussed, but are connections taking a lot longer than they normally do? I forced a connection to see if it would pull down current episode data for NCAA Tournament games. It's been running for like 45 minutes.
> 
> I manually force a connection once every couple of weeks or so and it always seems to take forever.


It's probably downloading the new software release.


----------



## mrizzo80

morac said:


> It's probably downloading the new software release.


I'm on Hydra, don't think anything is imminent. No Pending Restart.

It did pull down better tournament data, though.


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm on Hydra, don't think anything is imminent. No Pending Restart.
> It did pull down better tournament data, though.


Yesterday may have been an anomaly. The downloading phase is the same, but the loading phase, usually 20 minutes on a Premiere, took 65 minutes. Not due to an update.


----------



## JoeKustra

Something changed. My usual Saturday download was shorter than usual, only 4 minutes. I expected a two day extension. Checking, I have TBA starting 8pm on 4/5. I expected 2pm on 4/6. SI says 4/5 which is normal.

I was already suspicious since my other Roamio, which should have extended just one day went two days.

60 minutes still has "no information" for tomorrow.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Same here. Was going good for a while. Hamsters out enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## tim_m

Yep same here. It zoomed through the first 90% slowed down but nothing loaded.


----------



## JoeKustra

Good new: today's update removed the TBA junk.

Bad news: The Daily Show replaced by Comedy Central Programming. Nielsen and tvguide.com indicate that it's not a week of repeats.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Usual lunch time connection reveals no new guide data. May be a late afternoon update today if at all.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Usual lunch time connection reveals no new guide data. May be a late afternoon update today if at all.


My next connection is 4pm. I'll be back.


----------



## JoeKustra

Normal connection. Guide advanced one day.

Some data issues, so I'll need to check tomorrow.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Well guys TiVo monkeys are at it again. Legion season 2 is starting April 3 on FX and the monkeys have it listed as the movie Legion about the angel Michael...... gotta love the asinine way the guide is checked..


----------



## cherry ghost

JACKASTOR said:


> Well guys TiVo monkeys are at it again. Legion season 2 is starting April 3 on FX and the monkeys have it listed as the movie Legion about the angel Michael...... gotta love the asinine way the guide is checked..


It's correct for me and has been for a few days.


----------



## JACKASTOR

cherry ghost said:


> It's correct for me and has been for a few days.


Well just checked today, and it is now correct. It was not last night or this morning..


----------



## tim_m

Ok who was sleeping on the job tonight SM MIA again.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Guide update a couple of hours late so far, 50/50 shot at this point, hamsters probably watching Tiger’s return to The Masters today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Guide update a couple of hours late so far, 50/50 shot at this point, hamsters probably watching Tiger's return to The Masters today.


See, I was going to post that we had no failures in March but I thought I might jinx it. Now it's too late. My connections were very early this morning. I could plug in my Hydra box, but I need the suspense.


----------



## JoeKustra

No guide update. Next attempt around 10:30am. I hope it's something simple, like the hamsters went to Chipotle and are down for the day.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> No guide update. Next attempt around 10:30am. I hope it's something simple, like the hamsters went to Chipotle and are down for the day.


I think it's been at least 2 days. My guide data only goes out to Monday 4/16 and it's Friday.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I think it's been at least 2 days. My guide data only goes out to Monday 4/2 and it's Friday.


April 2? My SI date is 4/16.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> I think it's been at least 2 days. My guide data only goes out to Monday 4/2 and it's Friday.


Today's data probably wouldn't have started showing up yet...I suspect later this morning we'll get two days' worth (yesterday's and today's).


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> April 2? My SI date is 4/16.


I meant the 16th, but still usually guide data is 1 or 2 days behind the current day, so we should have data till at least 4/18.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I meant the 16th, but still usually guide data is 1 or 2 days behind the current day, so we should have data till at least 4/18.


I should have moved to the 17th. My other box is waiting to move to the 17th, then tomorrow it should jump to the 19th. If the hamsters come back to life. If not, then we probably wait until Monday for new hamsters to be hired.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update as of noon EDT. My money is on an update around dinner time tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update as of noon EDT. My money is on an update around dinner time tonight.


You're very optimistic. I'm betting on Monday. I'd rather be surprised than disappointed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> You're very optimistic. I'm betting on Monday. I'd rather be surprised than disappointed.


It's been extremely unusual for it to miss two days, much less several. I think PSU's got the better bet...but we'll see!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> You're very optimistic. I'm betting on Monday. I'd rather be surprised than disappointed.


There definitely was a time where we missed updates over the course of a couple of weekends but that seems like a while ago. I guess we'll see.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> There definitely was a time where we missed updates over the course of a couple of weekends but that seems like a while ago. I guess we'll see.


You win. I think the hamsters are back. Servers are getting power.

Well, maybe I spoke too soon. My Hydra box just spent 33 minutes "Loading...xx%" but the guide didn't extend. I did a restart and no software update either. Curious.

update: This is special. Guide extends to 4/20, but it's all TBA after 4/16. This makes me only half wrong.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> You win. I think the hamsters are back. Servers are getting power.
> 
> Well, maybe I spoke too soon. My Hydra box just spent 33 minutes "Loading...xx%" but the guide didn't extend. I did a restart and no software update either. Curious.
> 
> update: This is special. Guide extends to 4/20, but it's all TBA after 4/16. This makes me only half wrong.


This is interesting I see that the change came through for Comet . I just checked and it is now WSWBDT3 and not WPNTDT3. There is no message that the change is done so I wonder when the data comes back we will get the message for the channel change. So at least the channel changes are not affected by a loss of guide data.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> This is interesting I see that the change came through for Comet . I just checked and it is now WSWBDT3 and not WPNTDT3. There is no message that the change is done so I wonder when the data comes back we will get the message for the channel change. So at least the channel changes are not affected by a loss of guide data.


I remember when Comet first appeared. The guide said "Comet", not call letters. After a few weeks it went away. I put in a logo request, but that was a dead end.

Even tvguide.com says Comet, but no logo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> You win. I think the hamsters are back. Servers are getting power.
> 
> Well, maybe I spoke too soon. My Hydra box just spent 33 minutes "Loading...xx%" but the guide didn't extend. I did a restart and no software update either. Curious.
> 
> update: This is special. Guide extends to 4/20, but it's all TBA after 4/16. This makes me only half wrong.


I think you're right, I just had pizza and a Pepsi with real sugar (dinner) and still no guide data.


----------



## morac

Something seems to be wrong on the server side. The iOS Tivo app only shows guide data out till Tuesday April 17, 7 pm. If I go to online.tivo.com, the guide doesn’t even show up for my Roamio. It just shows a blank page. The web site does show a guide for my antenna only Premiere, but the data only goes out to April 17, 7 pm, so it doesn’t go out any further than the box itself.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like it’s coming through now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

since my scheduled connection was unusually early for a friday (by almost 3 hours, 2:30pm), i forced a connection at 7pm, and now have updated guide data through 6pm 4/19 (central time).


----------



## tim_m

My update on Thursday was MIA but got two days late afternoon yesterday.


----------



## JoeKustra

Looks alive. Makes me wonder if TiVo does watch this forum.


----------



## samccfl99

You know, I have really have had it with this crap guide data. I missed Van Jones this Sat and they do not replay it and I have to watch it on crappy On Demand with no FF. My water heater broke yesterday and did not have the chance to do a manual connection, which when I did around 10 pm, a crapload came down, including Van Jones, which it was showing just to tease me that it passed already.

And again today, more of the same. All of these shows were advertised over a week ago. This is impossible. How about a nice Class Action Suit to wake them up?!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

How about starting a thread that complains about guide quality?

Or use one of these:
How stupid are these new Rovi guide data entry people?
Guide going backwards?
Guide data wrong. Where do I report it?
Bad (generic) guide data
missing guide data
Show title errors and OnePass

That's just threads for 3/2018. If your guide wasn't getting daily updates, you wouldn't know about the data errors.


----------



## JoeKustra

Speaking of guide updates. My SI date for Program Information To: is 4/20. Isn't that a holiday?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of guide updates. My SI date for Program Information To: is 4/20. Isn't that a holiday?


No. No, it's not.

What, are you high or something?


----------



## tim_m

Did anybody's guide update yesterday wipe out data that was already there? Mine wiped out all primetime data for the 19th. I had to do a CGD&TDL. It was very odd, i had never had that happen before. I've had it appear data loaded but still say Title Not Available but never had data update for a new day wipe out already loaded data that was loaded 2 days prior.


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> How about starting a thread that complains about guide quality?
> 
> That's just threads for 3/2018. If your guide wasn't getting daily updates, you wouldn't know about the data errors.


????????????

Why would I start a new thread on this? I get regular connections, it's just that they seem to leave out a lot of stuff and dump it on the day things are scheduled. They are nuts and SUCK!

But I must say that I did not have to make a manual connection yesterday and the Late Night shows were all updated. They still suck!

And yes, *4/20* is a holiday, but not in our backwards state...yet. It is also the anniversary of Columbine, which I did not know and that is why there is a scheduled school walkout on that day this year. These "kids" are great!

Lastly, I wonder where Ted is? No posts since 03/15...


----------



## Jed1

I have a 1P set of for the HBO series Here and Now. Before we had this little blip the show was scheduled to record the 9:00PM show this last Sunday and the season finale on the 15th. When the data returned I was watching TV light Saturday night, early Sunday I noticed the recording light was on and it was recording Here and Now. But it was just for 15 minutes and it was the new episode for Sunday night at 9PM. The problem is it recorded the last 15 minutes of a rerun of Silicon Valley.
I then checked the ToDo list and there was no recording for the new episode at 9PM and also I noticed that next week it showed the season finale of Here and Now scheduled to record at 12:00AM and not 9PM Sunday night. So the mistake was repeating itself again next week. It shows the movie Girls Trip starting at 11:30PM and running for 30 minutes then Here and Now running for the next 1:35 minutes.
Todays guide update finally fixed this but it was way to late for Sundays night episode so I did a single recording of the Sunday night showing that was supposed to be new. If I wouldn't have been up that late I wouldn't have noticed the screw up and missed the show.
As I stated this was correct before the guide data stopped but got messed up when it returned.
Here is some pictures of the screw up.

This is the recording of the episode on Saturday night. Notice it is for 15 minutes.









This is the new showing on Sunday night but since TiVo thinks it recorded the episode already it is not scheduled to record. I had to setup a single recording to get the actual new episode.









This is next Saturday night and notice that the season finale of Here and Now that is actually airing on Sunday at 9PM is listed here and scheduled to record at 12:00AM. This is actually the rest of the movie Girls Trip.









Here is the actual new episode of Here and Now and it is not scheduled to record as it presumably will record 21 hours earlier.


----------



## headless chicken

Jed1 said:


> I have a 1P set of for the HBO series Here and Now. Before we had this little blip the show was scheduled to record the 9:00PM show this last Sunday and the season finale on the 15th. When the data returned I was watching TV light Saturday night, early Sunday I noticed the recording light was on and it was recording Here and Now. But it was just for 15 minutes and it was the new episode for Sunday night at 9PM. The problem is it recorded the last 15 minutes of a rerun of Silicon Valley.


This happened to me as well, on Fios in NYC. I was wondering why the show was getting recorded a day early. At first I thought it was a special advance preview because Sunday was pre-empted or a holiday, but it turns out it was just another stupid Rovi data guide error. I had to manually schedule the record for Sunday 9pm showing because my season pass is set to "new only" and it believes it already recorded the episode in question.

Luckily there are plenty of repeat showings on HBO and its many subsidiary channels.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my guide hadn't updated in 3 days, good through 5/1 6pm, so I forced a connection this morning, and picked up data through 5/4 6pm.

there are multiple holes in the 3 days of data downloaded today, full of upcoming, to be announced, and title not available.

eta: most of my missing data is 5/2 7pm - 5/3 7pm, most every channel.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> my guide hadn't updated in 3 days, good through 5/1 6pm, so I forced a connection this morning, and picked up data through 5/4 6pm.
> there are multiple holes in the 3 days of data downloaded today, full of upcoming, to be announced, and title not available.


I posted in our sister thread that I have seen some off-pattern updates. Since HDNET Movies is on my guide, it's normal to see the first of the month take a few days to catch up. May should be a bad month with many season finales. I expect above normal chaos.


----------



## NorthAlabama

today's update finally populated my missing data on most channels from 5/2 7pm - 5/3 7pm.



JoeKustra said:


> I posted in our sister thread that I have seen some off-pattern updates. Since HDNET Movies is on my guide, it's normal to see the first of the month take a few days to catch up. May should be a bad month with many season finales. I expect above normal chaos.


missing hdnet movies guide data may be a sign of other changes to come, comcast in our market has removed hdnet movies entirely.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> today's update finally populated my missing data on most channels from 5/2 7pm - 5/3 7pm.
> missing hdnet movies guide data may be a sign of other changes to come, comcast in our market has removed hdnet movies entirely.


That's sad. I pay $8 for the tier that includes HDNET Movies. Uncut, no commercials and unbleeped. True, most are old but it's comparable to HBO/Cinemax sub-channels. All guide data has filled in. There is some TBA, but I think it's more sports related. Soon there will be the SI swimsuit edition and we will only have Golf to worry about. For a few months anyway.


----------



## tim_m

Looks like tivo bungled the data update for Saturday. I got a lot of title not available on 5/10.


----------



## NorthAlabama

give it a few days, it will probably self-correct (like my issue last week above) - my guide is good 5/10, and up to 6pm 5/11.


----------



## tim_m

Fixed it with a CGD&TDL


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Things have been peachy for a while and today we get a lemon—no updates as of yet on my Roamio Plus (gen3).


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Things have been peachy for a while and today we get a lemon-no updates as of yet on my Roamio Plus (gen3).


All of mine were ok but very early. Funny how these things never happen on a Monday.


----------



## series5orpremier

Another Thursday with no guide updates.


----------



## danart

Channel 509 WBFF MYHD on FIOS TV zip code 21012 shows "To be announced" for the past 6 MONTHS !


----------



## tim_m

It was the opposite for me. I had no update Wednesday but got one today.


----------



## JoeKustra

danart said:


> Channel 509 WBFF MYHD on FIOS TV zip code 21012 shows "To be announced" for the past 6 MONTHS !


If you haven't yet, tell TiVo ->Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## JoeKustra

Guide update normal this morning.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I had to pull the plug late last night on my Roamio (a rare occurrence) and at some point after it got yesterday's update.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I had to pull the plug late last night on my Roamio (a rare occurrence) and at some point after it got yesterday's update.


That sucks. BTW, a service connection is always done within thirty minutes of any type of restart.


----------



## TonyD79

danart said:


> Channel 509 WBFF MYHD on FIOS TV zip code 21012 shows "To be announced" for the past 6 MONTHS !


You are going to have to file a report with TiVo. WUTB, which is what it really is, has been messed up on Fios since they merged the OTA frequency with WBFF. Tell TiVo it is WUBTDT. that will work. I had to do that. The problem is that Fios labeled it WBFF because they are stupid.


----------



## JoeKustra

We made it 30 days without a widespread service outage.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No guide data update today for me but did get a message about the terms of service after the connection.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No guide data update today for me but did get a message about the terms of service after the connection.


Noooo. Today is my 2-day advance. I'll know after lunch.

I'm sure it's not related to the update & fix being sent out today.


----------



## JoeKustra

Roamio 1 - Received privacy message, no guide extension after connection.
Roamio 2 - Received privacy message while watching a recording. After leaving recording, no audio video or response to remote. Access from other Roamio indicated the box was alive. After 1 minute the box did a restart on its own. After the normal service connection after a restart, guide extended the expected two days. Received the Alexa ad/app and removed it checkmark from the app.
Roamio 3 - (Hydra) Received privacy message. Normal 2 day extension to the guide. No restart.

Clearing the new message on Hydra: while in the message hit the TiVo button.

Also, no software changes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Got both yesterday's and today's data today.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I got both yesterday and today's update as well, no software update though.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I got both yesterday and today's update as well, no software update though.


Are we expecting one?


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Are we expecting one?


Yes -> 20.7.4.rc42 and 20.7.4.RC29


----------



## HerronScott

TonyD79 said:


> Are we expecting one?


This is gen3 but small test this weekend and full rollout next weekend according to Ted.

20.7.4.rc42

Scott


----------



## TonyD79

Thanks to you both.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update today yet for me.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update today yet for me.


No data? My connection for today isn't scheduled until 16:30 on one box. The other one is downstairs and I haven't checked. I'll be back.

Back: no guide extension or data updates. I can't substantiate this, but it seems when an update is being sent out, guide updates suffer.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No data? My connection for today isn't scheduled until 16:30 on one box. The other one is downstairs and I haven't checked. I'll be back.
> 
> Back: no guide extension or data updates. I can't substantiate this, but it seems when an update is being sent out, guide updates suffer.


This seems to be a pattern, agreed.


----------



## JoeKustra

My 3am service connection received the guide extension and data updates. Six hours late.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> My 3am service connection received the guide extension and data updates. Six hours late.


I got my updates as well from a forced connection around 8 PM but was too lazy to post here last night.


----------



## NorthAlabama

yeah, i picked up an update at 7pm during my regular monday night forced connection, too.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I got my updates as well from a forced connection around 8 PM but was too lazy to post here last night.


Get some exercise: vote.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

No new data today for me. Maybe the data hamsters took the morning off to watch the wedding..?


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No new data today for me. Maybe the data hamsters took the morning off to watch the wedding..?


I was going to post the same thing since my usual update was off due to yesterday's update. But I needed to do a restart about 2pm, and now I'm 7 days from last Saturday. This is the second "late" update. Things are not as predictable anymore.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It did show up later in the afternoon. I guess the hamsters went straight from the wedding to work.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i received an update tonight, giude extended through 6/1 6pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

No data today. I think the hamsters are burnt out and need a vacation.


----------



## morac

Just a note that if your box downloads a software update during its dialog call, guide data won’t update until the box restarts and another connection is made.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No data today. I think the hamsters are burnt out and need a vacation.


Too much royal wedding excitement.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

None for me today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got yesterday's today, but not today's. (Or rather, yesterday's came down sometime after 3ish yesterday afternoon, and got picked up today.)


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> None for me today.


I'm starting to wonder if we have entered a "summer schedule". A day lost may be permanent. My date in SI is 6/1 but should be 6/2. Since my next connection is 3am, nothing should happen. I'm in a wait & see mode. Since 6/1 is a new month, coupled with the new summer dry spell, we may have entered a new dimension. I still see activity in the 1P forum, so quality has remained low. Holiday next Monday too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i just initiated my ritual monday night connection, and it's been "downloading" quite a while, so it looks like i'm getting rc42 (yay!). 

i'm sure the guide update will follow about 30mins after the software update.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Just got my update now but no new software yet.


----------



## JoeKustra

Things have changed. As I posted, my 4pm connection was dead. But my 3am connection gave me a guide extension. I didn't detect any program changes or fixes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, I got yesterday's data overnight. For some reason, it seems to be running 12+ hours late the past couple days...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And I got today's data this morning. Looks like they're back on track...must have been a royal wedding hangover that slowed them down over the weekend..?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No guide update today but did get RC42 (forced connections twice after update this afternoon).


----------



## JoeKustra

Perhaps we can agree to not post until we miss two days? The "daily" updates are becoming less "daily". Just a thought.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no guide update for me (yet), but my neighbor's 746 updated to rc42 today, as ted forecast.


----------



## JoeKustra

I plugged in my 746 and it received the RC42 update. Then I forced a connection and received a guide update. Both Roamio boxes had their daily fix before 6am.

In SI, I have 6/3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps we can agree to not post until we miss two days? The "daily" updates are becoming less "daily". Just a thought.


Actually, we've been getting the daily updates most every day (every day? I can't recall not getting it at all since this latest spate of late data started...). It's just that sometimes it comes down overnight instead of the morning...i.e., 12-16 hours late.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, we've been getting the daily updates most every day (every day? I can't recall not getting it at all since this latest spate of late data started...). It's just that sometimes it comes down overnight instead of the morning...i.e., 12-16 hours late.


I know, but my schedule is from 2am to 6pm. Anything outside the time period will need to wait. Even if I miss a guide extension I wait unless something happens to make me force an update. Life used to be more predictable. 

I should have expected the change. My two Roamio were on different schedules until a few weeks ago. Now they are in sync.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

My schedule the past week or so is getting the daily updates much later than usual, after 6 PM EDT or later. As posited by others, I'm guessing the software updates being pushed out interfere with the update schedule.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i forced a connection tonight a 6pm central, guide extended a day until 6/5 6pm.


----------



## morac

I let my box update on its own schedule unless I know there is something that is wrong and was fixed that I need for the same day. Otherwise not getting a daily update isn’t that big a deal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I always force a call when I get home from the office around 11:30-12:00. On account of I'm a control freak detailed-oriented.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I always force a call when I get home from the office around 11:30-12:00. On account of I'm a control freak detailed-oriented.


That's funny. I found watching my TiVo boxes in their native environment to be fun too. Usually the guide update just means that the data for the next few days gets an update. I still push those lineup forms to TiVo and it seems they work sometimes.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I always force a call when I get home from the office around 11:30-12:00. On account of I'm a control freak detailed-oriented.


I do the same thing.


----------



## wish_bgr

With all the rapid development of a certain sitcom star’s Twitter activity and subsequent cancellation, I’m actually surprised that the guide updated (with a little bit of forced connecting) on the removal of the scheduled repeats on the Viacom family of networks, CMT TVLand and Paramount. Chalk one up for RiVo guide doing something correctly?


----------



## JoeKustra

wish_bgr said:


> With all the rapid development of a certain sitcom star's Twitter activity and subsequent cancellation, I'm actually surprised that the guide updated (with a little bit of forced connecting) on the removal of the scheduled repeats on the Viacom family of networks, CMT TVLand and Paramount. Chalk one up for RiVo guide doing something correctly?


Gracenote doesn't either. Maybe my next update will fix that. For now she's there. Updates have been doing better.


----------



## Mikeguy

The show still shows on my Guide (and I just forced a connection), even though it's no longer being broadcast as of yesterday evening.


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's been wiped from my guide. even xfinity on-demand, while still tracking the new season's episodes, shows "currently not available."


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I see it was retroactively removed from the guide for last night’s airing on ABC (it was listed at 8 PM last night but shows The Middle now which is what was aired). Also is still listed as being available on Hulu for me though I’m pretty sure I read they pulled it or are going to.


----------



## wish_bgr

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I see it was retroactively removed from the guide for last night's airing on ABC (it was listed at 8 PM last night but shows The Middle now which is what was aired). Also is still listed as being available on Hulu for me though I'm pretty sure I read they pulled it or are going to.


Hulu via app and Samsung TV has no episodes available, when searching in-app. I haven't tried the TiVo version of Hulu (as it runs slower); maybe their cache hasn't been cleared out yet?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

damnatio m


wish_bgr said:


> Hulu via app and Samsung TV has no episodes available, when searching in-app. I haven't tried the TiVo version of Hulu (as it runs slower); maybe their cache hasn't been cleared out yet?


There's always some delay in the TiVo search index so I'm chalking it up to that as I've just now tried to launch an episode through a TiVo Hulu link and got a no content error in the app. Damnatio memoriae.


----------



## Skotyman

What do you guys mean by forcing a connection?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Skotyman said:


> What do you guys mean by forcing a connection?


on te3: tivo central > settings & messages > settings > network > connect to the tivo service now


----------



## Skotyman

Thank you.


----------



## series5orpremier

No soup for me today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

series5orpremier said:


> No soup for me today.


I got mine, at the usual time (noonish)...


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> No soup for me today.


None for me. Very normal for Tuesday on two units. Tomorrow one unit will not have a guide extension. It's my pattern.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I got an update yesterday too and today’s just came through.


----------



## webminster

Anyone else seeing plain generic "FX Programming" for daytime programming most of this week?


----------



## JoeKustra

webminster said:


> Anyone else seeing plain generic "FX Programming" for daytime programming most of this week?


Nope. I looked through next week too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i have full listings, daytime through primetime, m-f.


----------



## JoeKustra

A nothing-burger today. My next connection is 3am. Having data then will be abnormal. Unless there is a new normal.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> A nothing-burger today. My next connection is 3am. Having data then will be abnormal. Unless there is a new normal.


Same here, just tried a connection.


----------



## series5orpremier

Me too. When this happened last week I didn’t get data until the next morning, but we all know there are much worse scenarios than that.


----------



## JoeKustra

I can understand. The critters deserve a break. I hate Mondays too.


----------



## Skotyman

What are you guys talking about with updates?
Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra

Skotyman said:


> What are you guys talking about with updates?
> Thanks


There are variations, but this post describes my pattern -> Daily Guide Updates

Some of us have an obsession with our TiVo. It's not harmful. Well, so far we haven't made it to 60 Minutes or Dateline.


----------



## Skotyman

Yeah.....I'm lost


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Skotyman said:


> Yeah.....I'm lost


The guide data that lists shows coming up is updated each day by TiVo and your box connects to get them. Most of the updates affect the last day of available guide data if you skip forward but it's important to get updates to last minute show changes for the current day.


----------



## Skotyman

PSU_Sudzi said:


> The guide data that lists shows coming up is updated each day by TiVo and your box connects to get them. Most of the updates affect the last day of available guide data if you skip forward but it's important to get updates to last minute show changes for the current day.


That makes sense. How do you check for when the updates come in and is this for OTA or cable connection or both?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Skotyman said:


> That makes sense. How do you check for when the updates come in and is this for OTA or cable connection or both?


It's for both OTA or cable TiVos. If you have non-hydra UI, click settings and messages, network settings, then you'll see TiVo Service Connection and details of when the last connection was made. Daily updates usually are available after 12 PM EDT but your TiVo has its own schedule on when it connects each 24 hours. I usually force a manual connection each day to get it so my guide is up to date for evening shows.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tonight, i picked up a day to take my guide to sunday night 6/24 6pm, but i have a bigger issue - i'm missing guide data for most channels thursday night 6/21 7pm, through friday night 6/22 7pm.

oh, well, i'm sure it'll work itself out eventually...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> tonight, i picked up a day to take my guide to sunday night 6/24 6pm, but i have a bigger issue - i'm missing guide data for most channels thursday night 6/21 7pm, through friday night 6/22 7pm.
> 
> oh, well, i'm sure it'll work itself out eventually...


I ended up getting my update around 8 PM also.


----------



## morac

I feel like most of the posts in this thread now fall into the category of “I forced a connection and didn’t get guide data so something must be broken”, followed by a few hours later “I forced another connection and got guide data so Tivo fixed it”.

Posts like that are kind of pointless since nothing was broken and nothing was fixed. Guide data updates don’t always run like clockwork. Now missing 2 days in a row or having an update remove a huge block of data would be newsworthy, but it’s been months since I’ve seen a post like that.


----------



## JoeKustra

Maybe we have changed to a summer schedule. At 3am the guide extended. ABC late night is still bad all week.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I feel like most of the posts in this thread now fall into the category of "I forced a connection and didn't get guide data so something must be broken", followed by a few hours later "I forced another connection and got guide data so Tivo fixed it".
> 
> Posts like that are kind of pointless since nothing was broken and nothing was fixed. Guide data updates don't always run like clockwork. Now missing 2 days in a row or having an update remove a huge block of data would be newsworthy, but it's been months since I've seen a post like that.


That's fair for recent postings but I started this thread when they're were quite a few missed days and issues.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Guide data updates don't always run like clockwork. Now missing 2 days in a row or having an update remove a huge block of data would be newsworthy, but it's been months since I've seen a post like that.


I think that may describe the new normal. Things have changed.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Anyone seeing a bunch of channels with large blocks of data listed as 'Upcoming: <show name>' where the show name is incorrect? I see that for next Saturday/Sunday (June 23/24) and it's happening on sports channels where I know stuff should record (FS1, Golf Channel etc.). So NASCAR, PGA Tour events will not record at the correct times.

Kinda new for me, I used to see 'To Be Announced' or '<channel> Programming' for these broken guide blocks before, never seen 'Upcoming:' with completely wrong show names.

If it doesn't get fixed next week I'll probably try a CP&TDL to see if something got corrupted.


----------



## NorthAlabama

slowbiscuit said:


> Anyone seeing a bunch of channels with large blocks of data listed as 'Upcoming: <show name>' where the show name is incorrect? I see that for next Saturday/Sunday (June 23/24) and it's happening on sports channels where I know stuff should record (FS1, Golf Channel etc.). So NASCAR, PGA Tour events will not record at the correct times.
> 
> Kinda new for me, I used to see 'To Be Announced' or '<channel> Programming' for these broken guide blocks before, never seen 'Upcoming:' with completely wrong show names.
> 
> If it doesn't get fixed next week I'll probably try a CP&TDL to see if something got corrupted.


it's what i was reporting earlier, it generally self-corrects:


NorthAlabama said:


> tonight, i picked up a day to take my guide to sunday night 6/24 6pm, but i have a bigger issue - i'm missing guide data for most channels thursday night 6/21 7pm, through friday night 6/22 7pm.
> 
> oh, well, i'm sure it'll work itself out eventually...


----------



## slowbiscuit

It did get fixed with update late yesterday. But also with the update I now have new 'Get New Experience' and Amazon Alexa apps that I deselected before, with no way to deselect them now since they're not in the add/manage app list.

Same old crap with Tivo, they're always fixing one thing and then breaking something else. Yeah I know, the apps will probably show up in the manage list and I can remove them AGAIN. But it's just stupid.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

slowbiscuit said:


> It did get fixed with update late yesterday. But also with the update I now have new 'Get New Experience' and Amazon Alexa apps that I deselected before, with no way to deselect them now since they're not in the add/manage app list.
> 
> Same old crap with Tivo, they're always fixing one thing and then breaking something else. Yeah I know, the apps will probably show up in the manage list and I can remove them AGAIN. But it's just stupid.


I'm pretty sure TiVo Ted said you can't remove them from the apps list so it seems we will be stuck with them.


----------



## tim_m

Looks like the update i got earlier messed up HGTV for Brother vs. Brother. It was correct until the update earlier. Now it says HGTV programming. How could they screw up an already correct data?


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> How could they screw up an already correct data?


Practice practice practice.

Thank you for not saying "Why is that".


----------



## JoeKustra

Happy Monday -> Daily Guide Updates


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Happy Monday -> Daily Guide Updates


Just came through.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Happy Monday -> Daily Guide Updates





PSU_Sudzi said:


> Just came through.


Daily Guide Updates


----------



## tim_m

Nada for me. It went through the motions but nothing came through and they didn't fix the data for brother vs brother this week or next week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I didn't get yesterday's data at the usual time yesterday, but it did come down overnight.


----------



## tim_m

I notice there's a lot of HGTV that just says HGTV programming too. It's not just this Wednesday from 8-9:30 when it should say Brother vs. Brother S6 E5. Also next week they have it as the season finale of Brother vs. Brother but Its the finale from two seasons ago! :rage:


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> Daily Guide Updates





morac said:


> Daily Guide Updates


If you think these kind of posts are pointless, you can ignore them, no need to remind us that you've already written you think they are pointless.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> If you think these kind of posts are pointless, you can ignore them, no need to remind us that you've already written you think they are pointless.


I subscribed to this thread so I can know if guide data actually stops downloading, not that it's a few hours late. The near daily posts about guide data "not downloading" just adds noise to the thread.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I subscribed to this thread so I can know if guide data actually stops downloading, not that it's a few hours late. The near daily posts about guide data "not downloading" just adds noise to the thread.


That's fair.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I subscribed to this thread so I can know if guide data actually stops downloading, not that it's a few hours late. The near daily posts about guide data "not downloading" just adds noise to the thread.


while i can understand your frustration (even share it occasionally), please be aware that others subscribe for different reasons, and try to be respectful.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> while i can understand your frustration (even share it occasionally), please be aware that others subscribe for different reasons, and try to be respectful.


I agree, but I wish that we had a "poor guide data" thread (we do - several). It does seem, since it's now two weeks in a row, that the Monday night guide update doesn't receive its data until after 6pm. I can live with the change even though it means a Monday night correction will be no longer possible. TiVo is still trying to get the guide to be stable. It's obvious that TCF members are not fans of change. 

On the bright side, we are keeping our guide update obsession to a single thread. Others seem to find us and not start new threads. Same goes for SM failures.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I agree, but I wish that we had a "poor guide data" thread (we do - several). It does seem, since it's now two weeks in a row, that the Monday night guide update doesn't receive its data until after 6pm. I can live with the change even though it means a Monday night correction will be no longer possible. TiVo is still trying to get the guide to be stable. It's obvious that TCF members are not fans of change.
> 
> On the bright side, we are keeping our guide update obsession to a single thread. Others seem to find us and not start new threads. Same goes for SM failures.


Here, here. Sunday/Monday updates are the ones of most interest to me as they are the ones that update for two Friday's/Saturday's away when new movies premiere on HBO and other premiums so it gives me something to look forward to on the TiVo.


----------



## vman41

Since the channel lineup changes for Spectrum's going all digital, I have any guide data for any FX channels, which makes it hard to record Archer.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

vman41 said:


> Since the channel lineup changes for Spectrum's going all digital, I have any guide data for any FX channels, which makes it hard to record Archer.


Gotta be frustrating, I remember a few hitches when Comcast remapped some channels here.


----------



## TonyD79

Channel lineup changes are so hit and miss. I submitted one two months ago. Nothing. Submitted two additional with the older one and got done in two days. It’s like throwing a note in a bottle.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update today.


----------



## morac

Same. Someone mentioned today’s update added The Daily Show back in, but when I forced a connection this evening I never got that (also it’s not on Tivo online).


----------



## NorthAlabama

same here, we got nothin'.


----------



## JoeKustra

Wolf! 

Make that times 3. But if a Hydra release is shipping, TiVo's servers don't usually do two things at once.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Wolf!
> 
> Make that times 2. But if a Hydra release is shipping, TiVo's servers don't usually do two things at once.


I'm not on Hydra so that wouldn't affect me.

It's not the servers that can't handle a software and guide update at the same time, it's the box. If there's a software update available, it downloads and installs that. New guide data won't download after that until the box reboots.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I'm not on Hydra so that wouldn't affect me.
> It's not the servers that can't handle a software and guide update at the same time, it's the box. If there's a software update available, it downloads and installs that. New guide data won't download after that until the box reboots.


Make that three TiVo units at 7/7.  I also received SM on CC Programming.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I'm not on Hydra so that wouldn't affect me.
> 
> It's not the servers that can't handle a software and guide update at the same time, it's the box. If there's a software update available, it downloads and installs that. New guide data won't download after that until the box reboots.


I'm unconvinced TiVo servers can do one thing at one time let alone two.


----------



## JoeKustra

Someone fed the hamsters. A service connection just got me a two day guide extension. TDS is back too.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Someone fed the hamsters. A service connection just got me a two day guide extension. TDS is back too.


Ditto.


----------



## ggieseke

Definitely new data within the last 3 hours (the Discovery Channel is finally correct for tonight).


----------



## tim_m

No data for me today unless it comes in later then usual.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> No data for me today unless it comes in later then usual.


The time of your next service connection can be found in Network or System Information. You only get one per day unless you force it.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> The time of your next service connection can be found in Network or System Information. You only get one per day unless you force it.


Oh i know, i've already forced it twice after the time it usually comes in for me, usually before noon.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Oh i know, i've already forced it twice after the time it usually comes in for me, usually before noon.


There have been reports of data available after 6pm, something unusual. My connections about 9am were normal. Tomorrow is my two day extension. But not much new for the next two weeks anyhow.  I'm about to dip into my "summer savings".


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> There have been reports of data available after 6pm, something unusual. My connections about 9am were normal. Tomorrow is my two day extension. But not much new for the next two weeks anyhow.  I'm about to dip into my "summer savings".


Big Comcast outage today may have nuked them for a while too.


----------



## JoeKustra

Breaks my heart.

Comcast Dealing With Major Outage Nationwide


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've been waiting for someone to mention today's outage, it took tcf down a couple of hours for me (no other sites). all of their android apps were offline, phone service was hit or miss, and no online account info.

my tv & tivo were solid, but since there were no reports online, i called support, and heard a message "we are experiencing technical difficulties", then "click".  called again later, opted for a call back from tech support, and they promised to call back between 3-5 *hours*.  then the reports started being posted online. 

since there was nothing on twitter @comcast, @xfinity, or @ComcastCares, i sent a tweet, and they finally posted a notice 30min later.


----------



## series5orpremier

I havn’t had any new data for two days and counting.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

series5orpremier said:


> I havn't had any new data for two days and counting.


Same here. I just forced a connection to see if I'd get anything and nothing.


----------



## JoeKustra

Just another day in random land.


----------



## wtherrell

My local Spectrum Channel 14 news Channel for Charlotte NC. Description reads : "News and information for the Antelope Valley from the Spectrum Channel 3 News team."
Say what, now?


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm starting to think the hamsters have taken a long weekend.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I'm starting to think the hamsters have taken a long weekend.


They have and as usual it's annoying, a few shows switched around were completely missing from the guide this morning.


----------



## TivoJD

Guide data coming through, 7 pm Eastern time


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Mine coming through now too.


----------



## davidscarter

Was away for a long weekend, and was surprised to see that there had been no new guide updates when I returned home yesterday evening. But we'd had a power outage just before I left, and I had heard about the Comcast outage (and Sunday's update happened off schedule, much later than usual...), so I figured something was up. The expected updates came through with this morning's service connection, so all is well.


----------



## tim_m

All normal here again too. Data came in very late Sunday night and has come every day since.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm pretty sure any early morning service connections have failed. TiVo is having a server problem. Probably it will be fixed soon.


----------



## TishTash

As described, certain channels are definitely behind the curve with Rovi: Comedy Central (esp The Daily Show), HGTV, Jimmy Kimmel, SNL.

As can be imagined, we took timely accuracy (and cogent non-breathless descriptions) for granted when GraceNotes (Tribune Media Services) populated the listings. But that Golden Age is long gone.


TiVo Roamios x4: 20, 16, 12, & 8 TB
Today's lesson: “Max out your storage from the get-go!”


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I'm pretty sure any early morning service connections have failed. TiVo is having a server problem. Probably it will be fixed soon.


I was able to get a connection a little while ago.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I was able to get a connection a little while ago.


Same here. I found that the initial splash screen with TiVo Online gives me a BSC, but if I just login it works fine.


----------



## JoeKustra

This is special. After my normal service connection, I have another scheduled for later today. Could it be related to: Primetime 7/9/18


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> This is special. After my normal service connection, I have another scheduled for later today. Could it be related to: Primetime 7/9/18


thanks for the info, please report afterwards.

i'm at my regular "2 days behind over the weekend" point, with my next auto-update at it's regularly scheduled time monday a.m. - i'll see what happens following my routine monday night manual catch-up connection - i believe i've padded appropriately in case there's a programming interruption.


----------



## JoeKustra

Remember last month when Monday didn't get a guide extension? I guess I'll see my 3am connection do something this week. I was hoping (foolishly) that it would adjust tonight's prime time.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Remember last month when Monday didn't get a guide extension? I guess I'll see my 3am connection do something this week. I was hoping (foolishly) that it would adjust tonight's prime time.


No luck here either just tried.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Coming through now if you want your prime time update.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Coming through now if you want your prime time update.


Thanks. What a difference 45 minutes can make. But my Hydra box did get data which didn't affect tonight's schedule.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've learned over time to force my weekly monday night catch-up connection no sooner than 5:30pm...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just got new data on a forced call...but no corrections for tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra

As expected, my scheduled 3am connection had data. I'll need to adjust to this new pattern. Nothing retroactive also.


----------



## KDeFlane

Noticed some guide oddities today. AMC on my machine had a gap from 5:30pm today until 5:00pm tomorrow -- not a span with "To Be Announced" or "generic programming", but two shows immediately adjacent with almost 24 hours unaccounted for. 

This meant my SP for "HUMANS" at 11:00pm didn't see anything to pick up. Online TVGuide shows the correct data, so I'm waiting for my morning daily connection to correct the problem -- it's been over an hour and it says it's still in progress.

More oddities: When I first noticed the gap, I checked my ToDo List and found the next HUMANS scheduled to pick up a reair in the wee overnight hours several days from now. So, I created a manual entry for tonight's timeslot, and the ToDo *knew* the correct show title and episode for the recording, despite the Live guide being clueless. OK, weird enough, but then after the connection update, the manual recording has *zero* title or show info! It's like I'm back in VCR days, writing contents on the label in pencil.

This might all become moot in three hours when the guide update completes. I just wanted to share my confusion. Thankfully I can be distracted by World Cup while I wait.


----------



## JoeKustra

KDeFlane said:


> Noticed some guide oddities today.


Quite the oddity. A normal single day update takes my Roamio 6 minutes.


----------



## SteveD

KDeFlane said:


> Noticed some guide oddities today. AMC on my machine had a gap from 5:30pm today until 5:00pm tomorrow -- not a span with "To Be Announced" or "generic programming", but two shows immediately adjacent with almost 24 hours unaccounted for.
> 
> This meant my SP for "HUMANS" at 11:00pm didn't see anything to pick up. Online TVGuide shows the correct data, so I'm waiting for my morning daily connection to correct the problem -- it's been over an hour and it says it's still in progress.
> 
> More oddities: When I first noticed the gap, I checked my ToDo List and found the next HUMANS scheduled to pick up a reair in the wee overnight hours several days from now. So, I created a manual entry for tonight's timeslot, and the ToDo *knew* the correct show title and episode for the recording, despite the Live guide being clueless. OK, weird enough, but then after the connection update, the manual recording has *zero* title or show info! It's like I'm back in VCR days, writing contents on the label in pencil.
> 
> This might all become moot in three hours when the guide update completes. I just wanted to share my confusion. Thankfully I can be distracted by World Cup while I wait.


I'm noticing this more and more lately, 24 hours of missing data on some channels. It can be hard to spot unless you look closely at the day of week.
For me, it only sometimes fills in and instead, I have to clear the guide data to get it to repopulate. It can be a real pain to deal with.


----------



## KDeFlane

Weirdness has been averted, the long update has finished and all is right with AMC again. For now. Next week looks good, too.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> I'm noticing this more and more lately, 24 hours of missing data on some channels. It can be hard to spot unless you look closely at the day of week.
> For me, it only sometimes fills in and instead, I have to clear the guide data to get it to repopulate. It can be a real pain to deal with.


I see TBA more frequently. It always clears up except when it doesn't.

To get a second opinion check tvguide.com. It matches my missing data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Nothing yet today for those keeping score at home.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Nothing yet today for those keeping score at home.


It seems we need to just accept that our expectations are now in need of examination. If I have 7 days of good data I will be happy. Beyond 7 days it's a real crap shoot. I compare tvguide.com and find it also has an increase of TBA for even major networks. Should this continue past the middle of September I think TiVo is going to get a really bad rep for its guide. I will be happy to help with that bad rep. For now, I'll just accept what I can't change. For accuracy, use zap2it.com with its Gracenote data.

BTW, one of my Roamio did get a guide extension this afternoon. But it's not 7 days ahead of last Tuesday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I forced a call late afternoon but didn't get around to checking the results until just now...and it's pending restart. So I manually restarted (didn't realize there was a new update coming!), and will force another call when it's done.


----------



## tim_m

Just checked when i saw your post, it appears i am getting an update as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

No new data. Also, no message about the update...must have been a pretty minor one.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No new data. Also, no message about the update...must have been a pretty minor one.


There is a thread about it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No new data. Also, no message about the update...must have been a pretty minor one.


Same here. No nothing. I hate to say it, but I don't care. When I get the M59 or M60 error I'll start worrying. BTW, only a C&DE removes those messages.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I guess as discussed previously guide data updates end up missing when there are box updates.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I guess as discussed previously guide data updates end up missing when there are box updates.


I'll let you know in a few minutes. My Hydra box is installing the update and it will then do a service connection.

Hydra update to OTA and Mini. No guide updates to anything.


----------



## tim_m

Anyone watch Outcast and notice Tivo hasn't gotten the data right yet for season 2 premiere on the 20th at 10/9c?


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Anyone watch Outcast and notice Tivo hasn't gotten the data right yet for season 2 premiere on the 20th at 10/9c?


Data is wrong on tvguide.com and right on zap2it.

Any objection to starting a thread "Bad Guide Data"? It would focus on the content, not the service connection failures.

We already have a whole forum for 1P problems. -> Season Pass Alerts

There are some very old threads on bad data that began during the Rovi conversion, but maybe we need a fresh start.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

all my local networks (CBS, NBC, ABC etc) disappeared from my channel list on my Bolt and Premiere. I manually checked them back in and forced an update, but every one still has "to be announced" on guide data. this is very annoying, I have to try to remember what was in my to do list to set up manual recordings until they fix this. do I need to rerun guided setup?


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoknucklehead said:


> all my local networks (CBS, NBC, ABC etc) disappeared from my channel list on my Bolt and Premiere. I manually checked them back in and forced an update, but every one still has "to be announced" on guide data. this is very annoying, I have to try to remember what was in my to do list to set up manual recordings until they fix this. do I need to rerun guided setup?


Try TiVo Online. See if it agrees. You don't even have to login. Just select Guide and enter your zipcode and provider.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

JoeKustra said:


> Try TiVo Online. See if it agrees. You don't even have to login. Just select Guide and enter your zipcode and provider.


yes, my to do list in tivo online and on both my tivos also shows no network shows even after I forced a connection and reran guided setup


----------



## danak

Man, after the last update, practically every channel I watch is missing data for Sunday July 22 and Monday July 23. I've resorted to manual recordings for the stuff I watch those 2 days. I have Comcast in MD. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## JoeKustra

danak said:


> Man, after the last update, practically every channel I watch is missing data for Sunday *May* 22 and Monday *May* 23. I've resorted to manual recordings for the stuff I watch those 2 days. I have Comcast in MD. Anyone


Care to check those dates? But if you mean July, mine are ok but I'm not on Comcast or in MD.

Also, check tvguide.com for your zipcode and provider. Same database.


----------



## danak

JoeKustra said:


> Care to check those dates? But if you mean July, mine are ok but I'm not on Comcast or in MD.
> 
> Also, check tvguide.com for your zipcode and provider. Same database.


Sorry, I did mean July. I have checked tvguide.com and it seems ok. And I'm working on checking Tivo online


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's been my experience that guide data holes you're describing resolve themselves in about 3 days or so. if the tivo online guide for your market is correct, and you'd like to speed things along, you can clear program information and guide data, then force a couple of connections.


----------



## DeltaOne

danak said:


> Man, after the last update, practically every channel I watch is missing data for Sunday July 22 and Monday July 23. I've resorted to manual recordings for the stuff I watch those 2 days. I have Comcast in MD. Anyone else having the same issue?


I'm Comcast in MD (Frederick county). My guide data looks okay for 7/21 and 7/22...I checked the 800 to 900 range for those dates.


----------



## JoeKustra

It's Monday. I was just going to ignore it. But TiVo threw me a curve ball -> The Daily Show 7/16/18 and there is only a 50% chance that my 4pm service connection will have any data, let alone correct the guide. I hate Mondays.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> It's Monday. I was just going to ignore it. But TiVo threw me a curve ball -> The Daily Show 7/16/18 and there is only a 50% chance that my 4pm service connection will have any data, let alone correct the guide. I hate Mondays.


It's still bad in the online guide data so it's unlikely this will be corrected today at all.

Edit: I used the TiVo app to try to schedule the CCP recording and was confused when it showed as already being scheduled in the guide, but nothing showed up in the To Do list. I modified the CCP recording and that caused it to be added to the To Do list in the app where it showed up The Daily Show with show details. So it looks like the online data is wrong, but the box data is okay. That means when my box updates today, The Daily Show will get replaced with CCP.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> That means when my box updates today, The Daily Show will get replaced with CCP.


More funny. In History the 1:40am repeat will be TDS even though the guide has CCP. I really hate Mondays.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

NorthAlabama said:


> it's been my experience that guide data holes you're describing resolve themselves in about 3 days or so. if the tivo online guide for your market is correct, and you'd like to speed things along, you can clear program information and guide data, then force a couple of connections.


true for me, Spectrum Orlando fixed their stuff after 3 days


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> It's Monday. I was just going to ignore it. But TiVo threw me a curve ball -> The Daily Show 7/16/18 and there is only a 50% chance that my 4pm service connection will have any data, let alone correct the guide. I hate Mondays.


I think you're out of luck.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my weekly monday night catch-up forced connection has routinely corrected errors with monday night primetime, but i can't speak to cc or daily show - i'll let you know in 2.5 hours.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think you're out of luck.


My luck is bad. No data on two units.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> My luck is bad. No data on two units.


It came through if you want a fix.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It came through if you want a fix.


I do appreciate it. The guide extended, but no fix for TDS.


----------



## NorthAlabama

apologies, i'm running 1.5 hours late (distracted with the neighbors grandkids!  ), i'll report any cc updates for our market once it has a few minutes to finish loading & index...


----------



## NorthAlabama

4 days of data (all caught up!), but, alas, no cc update for tds.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> 4 days of data (all caught up!), but, alas, no cc update for tds.


True, but I still had SM applied.


----------



## JoeKustra

This is weird. (of course) My guide on the Encore Roamio that made a service connection at 12pm EDT is nominal, with SI showing 8/2 as it should. My Premiere and Hydra Roamio made their connection about 13:00EDT. The Premiere shows SI to 8/3 (normal) but guide data to 7/26 and TBA or "Upcoming" after that. My Hydra has 7/26 in SI and is 100% TBA after 7/26 with the guide extending to 8/4. Forced connections does nothing. On the Roamio that is good, its "tverr" log is 100% errors and failures.


----------



## TivoJD

JoeKustra said:


> This is weird. (of course) My guide on the Encore Roamio that made a service connection at 12pm EDT is nominal, with SI showing 8/2 as it should. My Premiere and Hydra Roamio made their connection about 13:00EDT. The Premiere shows SI to 8/3 (normal) but guide data to 7/26 and TBA or "Upcoming" after that. My Hydra has 7/26 in SI and is 100% TBA after 7/26 with the guide extending to 8/4. Forced connections does nothing. On the Roamio that is good, its "tverr" log is 100% errors and failures.


I had something weird like that the other day on my roamio plus, but not bolt or roamio. I got guide data extension on all boxes except for the roamio plus. Forced connection did nothing. The next day it did extend, but I had a hole on the roamio plus for 24 hours starting 7/28 at around 8 pm until the next day until around 8 pm all with that "upcoming". Other boxes were fine and had guide data filled in. I did a clear program info and To do list on the roamio plus and it fixed it. All boxes on TE3.


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> I had something weird like that the other day on my roamio plus, but not bolt or roamio. I got guide data extension on all boxes except for the roamio plus. Forced connection did nothing. The next day it did extend, but I had a hole on the roamio plus for 24 hours starting 7/28 at around 8 pm until the next day until around 8 pm all with that "upcoming". Other boxes were fine and had guide data filled in. I did a clear program info and To do list on the roamio plus and it fixed it. All boxes on TE3.


Thanks. I guess I should have posted that the two units with problems were without power since last Sunday and had power applied about 11am. But I do that every week.

TiVo Online thinks everything is fine.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my guide and tdl is good through 8/2 6pm, and only one tba, this afternoon @ 4pm on local cbs - sorry to hear you're having trouble.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> my guide and tdl is good through 8/2 6pm, and only one tba, this afternoon @ 4pm on local cbs - sorry to hear you're having trouble.


Thanks. I expect some TBA when we start a new month, especially with HDNET Movies. I'll let it cook until tomorrow. I have seen Hydra with a blank guide, but not for a whole week. It reminds me of old TVGOS.


----------



## Mr Tony

**sigh** it gets frustrating having to babysit the Tivo nightly. OK so last week my local FOX station decided to add more news at night which bumped the 6:30 showing of TMZ which now makes the 11:35 showing the 1st of the night on FOX 9. So the guide fixed it (sort of). 6:30 showing is removed but as long as I can remember the guide shows it at 11:30 (programs from 10:30-2:00 are shown at :05/:35 yet the guide shows it at :00/:30). I've made tickets on this a few times. Anywho work around is "end 5 minutes late"

Now this week in the guide (as of update this morning and still on tvguide) shows TMZ at 6:30 but NEXT week its fixed. (ugh!!)
Throw in the fact on sister station FOX9+ (formerly My29) its now on at 8:30 yet the guide shows the old program (Access) so opened a ticket for that.

I also find it funny how every now and then on Thursdays the guide will say "The Richard Pitino show" yet that was only shown in January-early March for basketball season. It shows this week in the guide 

edit: Good god its so screwed up. Looking at screener, titantv and tvguide and its really sad that 2 out of the 3 have the RIGHT info for tonight's programming (and guess what one is wrong).
Correct info
7:00 news
8:00 The Hustle
8:30 TMZ
9:00 Page 6
9:30 Access
10:00 My Network programming
midnight FOX 9 news replay

what Rivo/tvguide shows
7:00 news
7:30 Page 6
8:00 The Hustle
8:30 Access
9:00 My Network
11:00 news
11:35 dateline

good god I guess I need to make ANOTHER ticket out


----------



## Mr Tony

DAMN!
Opened a ticket yesterday with the info and today after a force update it shows the programming on Fox9+ properly. Ironically tvguide.com still shows wrong


----------



## tim_m

Just want to give a heads up if you watch elementary. Starting on the 12th there will be episodes Sunday and Monday to get the season over before fall tv starts.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Just want to give a heads up if you watch elementary. Starting on the 12th there will be episodes Sunday and Monday to get the season over before fall tv starts.


I saw the Sunday episode on my TDL. You could get more attention starting a thread here: Season Pass Alerts


----------



## JoeKustra

I sometimes wonder what changed that affects the Monday updates. Could be that TiVo got rid of their Sunday staff that would prepare the data? Maybe they have a new maintenance schedule that runs on Monday. Just idle curiosity.


----------



## tim_m

I ot a little data last night but only until 7pm Sunday. It was my first update since Friday.


----------



## wizwor

Just started getting data for PBSKids sub-channel which has been 'To Be Announced' forever and a Coment sub that was just added to WSBK.


----------



## TivoJD

The last time I received any guide data was Thursday, nothing Friday, Saturday or today. I have partial Wed 8/22 and nothing further.


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> The last time I received any guide data was Thursday, nothing Friday, Saturday or today. I have partial Wed 8/22 and nothing further.


Have you run Network Troubleshooting, Internet Connection? Are you viewing those dates from the guide or System Information (where it will indicate success). Also in SI, when was your last VCM Connection that passed? Please use the SI dates since those are consistent across time zones and hardware.

What else doesn't work? WTWN?. Search?


----------



## TivoJD

Last service connection success today 8/12 at 5:08 pm, program info to Tues 8/21, vcm last success today 8/12 at 5:42 pm. What to watch now and search work fine. Network troubleshooting all successful.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've been getting new data every day...


----------



## Mr Tony

I have data up until noon on Saturday 8/25


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> Last service connection success today 8/12 at 5:08 pm, program info to Tues 8/21, vcm last success today 8/12 at 5:42 pm. What to watch now and search work fine. Network troubleshooting all successful.


SI should have 8/24. Very strange. Second opinion is TiVo Online. Third opinion is tvguide.com if you enter your zipcode & provider.

Let's see what tonight's connection does. It should be about 3am tomorrow.


----------



## TivoJD

My area is going all digital on Tuesday 8/14 and some channels are changing, I wonder if that has anything to do with it. I tried clear program info and to do list and when completed, same thing, through 8/21 and also reran guided setup and same, through 8/21. Maybe they are holding the lineup updates until the changes go live on 8/14? Who knows, guess I will just wait a few days and see what happens.


----------



## tim_m

Strange how random this can be. I've been getting updates every day just fine.


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> My area is going all digital on Tuesday 8/14 and some channels are changing, I wonder if that has anything to do with it./QUOTE]
> If you are still using a Bolt, it only receives digital channels. While yet could be moving some channels, the change in any non-digital channels should not affect you.


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> My area is going all digital on Tuesday 8/14 and some channels are changing, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


If you are still using a Bolt, it only receives digital channels. While yet they could be moving some channels, the change in any non-digital channels should not affect you.

Expect bad things. Hope for good things.


----------



## TivoJD

Someone must have rebooted the server I connect to, guide data just came through and I am back to normal.


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> Someone must have rebooted the server I connect to, guide data just came through and I am back to normal.


I haven't been normal since 1970.


----------



## davidscarter

I saw the same thing as TivoJD: no new guide data for several days, until I forced a connection this evening. (And there are no upcoming channel line-up changes or digital conversions here AFAIK...) I'm guessing there was a wayward server that got rebooted when it was checked on today. Yay Monday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One interesting thing is that yesterday for the first time in a long time, I got the regular data on Monday at the regular time (i.e., lunch time, not late afternoon)...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One interesting thing is that yesterday for the first time in a long time, I got the regular data on Monday at the regular time (i.e., lunch time, not late afternoon)...


My 4pm connection was no data, but my 5pm connection advanced. I gave up a few weeks back.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Strikeout today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Strikeout today.


I'm good, but all mine were early, about 10am. SI has 8/28. Tomorrow is my double-day for two units.

Not totally related, but how long has a recorded program (in My Shows) only had (CC)? In the guide there could be (HD,CC,Stereo,R). Is this a senior moment for me?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I'm good, but all mine were early, about 10am. SI has 8/28. Tomorrow is my double-day for two units.
> 
> Not totally related, but how long has a recorded program (in My Shows) only had (CC)? In the guide there could be (HD,CC,Stereo,R). Is this a senior moment for me?


Do you mean the (CC) as part of the description? I can't be sure to be honest.


----------



## JoeKustra

The 10am update had no data. The afternoon updates both had their expected two-day fix.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Spectrum Central Florida. Fox New Sunday airs from 10 am to 11 am on channel 1035. guide for many weeks has shown 9 am to 10 am. I reported to support and they told me to run guided setup again which did not fix this so I am reporting it here


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tivoknucklehead said:


> Spectrum Central Florida. Fox New Sunday airs from 10 am to 11 am on channel 1035. guide for many weeks has shown 9 am to 10 am. I reported to support and they told me to run guided setup again which did not fix this so I am reporting it here


FYI no one from TiVo monitors this forum regularly, this is more of just a post I started to air grievances and commiserate.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

PSU_Sudzi said:


> FYI no one from TiVo monitors this forum regularly, this is more of just a post I started to air grievances and commiserate.


LOL, there is a better chance of something being done here than by calling tech support


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoknucklehead said:


> LOL, there is a better chance of something being done here than by calling tech support


The problem with data errors is that while there are many of them, they die off quickly. This thread should be named "Daily Guide Update Failures". Personally, I don't have a problem with quality issues being posted here, and it keeps this thread active. But I post my problems in this forum: Season Pass Alerts which is usually the best location. In the case of bad lineup data, it doesn't belong here, but it's still welcome. There's no shortage of threads complaining about something. It's sad when you need to include "This is not a complaint" in a thread's title. 

Now if you really want to be ignored, use TiVo's Help/Spam Forums.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tivoknucklehead said:


> LOL, there is a better chance of something being done here than by calling tech support


That is probably a 100% accurate statement.


----------



## KDeFlane

Just a little oddity, not sure if it is tied to a guide update: An older recording had its episode title retroactively changed and corrected. (Specifically, the 2nd airing of "Jeff Ross' Roast Battle" had been recorded and labeled as "304" and stayed that way, even after another night recorded "Night Two"; today I now have two recordings showing as the "Night Two" episode. The first ep remained "301" and later weeks all look fine, such as "Night Four" etc.) This happened after my Premiere randomly rebooted itself and made a network connection. Version still on 20.7.4.RC42


----------



## sharkster

Bizarre guide data thing du jour (for me) -

I was looking to start a Pass on a show on the ID channel for the evening of Sept 3. I noticed that for the 4pm to 5pm hour there is proper guide data on that day, then you go on down to 5pm (this is prime time, but my ID channel is east coast feed, so prime time starts earlier) the date changes to Sept 4.

I've had a few connections since I first noticed this and it continues to be like this. I was cruising around yesterday and saw that quite a few channels have this same thing - 4pm is Sept 3, showing a one hour program, then 5pm is Sept 4.

This is the first time I've seen this. I imagine (hope) it will be corrected before 9/3 arrives, but it's something to watch. I don't know how many channels are affected because, since there are so many, I haven't gone through the entire guide of channels, but it's definitely at least several. I did check the network channels (CBS, NBC, ABC) and those seem ok, so I'm seeing it on cable channels.

ETA - I forgot to mention that on my other Bolt, this is not happening. Both connect every day.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Bizarre guide data thing du jour (for me) -


Yeah, it's you. I show (IDHD-E) that on 9/3 @4pm a 30 minute S1 E1 of In Plain Sight. S1 E2 follows. No change of date at 5pm either.

If it doesn't fix itself, I would do a CPI&TDL (or CGD&TDL).


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Yeah, it's you. I show (IDHD-E) that on 9/3 @4pm a 30 minute S1 E1 of In Plain Sight. S1 E2 follows. No change of date at 5pm either.
> 
> If it doesn't fix itself, I would do a CPI&TDL (or CGD&TDL).


Thanks, Joe! Yeah, I'll hang loose until it gets closer to those dates and go from there. 

I just found it profoundly odd and a bit more so, even, that my other Bolt doesn't have that problem.


----------



## tim1724

I've seen this a few times in the past year. Usually it corrects itself after a few guide updates, but at least twice I've had to do a CPI&TDL to fix it.


----------



## Mr Tony

Well someone must be sleeping at Rivo...or on a loooooong Labouor Day weekend 

Did an update a couple hours ago and let me count the screwups
1. They show TMZ at 6:30 on KMSP 9. Theyve had news there for almost 2 months now. Next week they show it right
2. This whole week on 2 1/2 men on my CW (WUCW) they have the generic info. No actual episode info. zap2it & titantv have guide info...of course tvguide doesnt
3. Same issue with "The Talk"...yeah I watch it. I know its reruns this week yet Tivo still records it.
4. I now its a week away but next Monday Decades channel is being dropped for "StartTV". But both OTA (WCCO-DT2) and cable slot have bad info. Once again titan & screener have it...Rivo/tvguide dont
5. Again a week away but I show 4 different changes programming wise on my FOX (KEYC-DT2)..again 2 out of the 3 have it right. Guess who doesn't?


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm missing a day of msnbc 9/6 7pm - 9/7 7pm, with lots of tba on hbohd east next week.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm missing a day of msnbc 9/6 7pm - 9/7 7pm, with lots of tba on hbohd east next week.


The first of the month is usually bad for someone somewhere. I had TBA on HDNET Movies for a few days, but now everything is good including MSNBC & HBO.

One month to go for the new season. Then we'll see the post count rise.


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> Well someone must be sleeping at Rivo...or on a loooooong Labouor Day weekend
> 
> Did an update a couple hours ago and let me count the screwups
> 1. They show TMZ at 6:30 on KMSP 9. Theyve had news there for almost 2 months now. Next week they show it right
> 2. This whole week on 2 1/2 men on my CW (WUCW) they have the generic info. No actual episode info. zap2it & titantv have guide info...of course tvguide doesnt
> 3. Same issue with "The Talk"...yeah I watch it. I know its reruns this week yet Tivo still records it.
> 4. I now its a week away but next Monday Decades channel is being dropped for "StartTV". But both OTA (WCCO-DT2) and cable slot have bad info. Once again titan & screener have it...Rivo/tvguide dont
> 5. Again a week away but I show 4 different changes programming wise on my FOX (KEYC-DT2)..again 2 out of the 3 have it right. Guess who doesn't?


2 & 3 are fixed with an update today.


----------



## JoelH1965

I don't know how to get this fixed. On my Tivo channel 707 is WHDH Boston which used to be the NBC affiliate. NBC Boston channel 710 has been the NBC affiliate for almost two years. When I tell Tivo through voice to watch NBC it always goes to 707, the former NBC. The guide info is correct but somehow tivo still thinks it's the NBC affiliate.

Putting in a guide correction I don't think would fix this since all the show info, name etc is correct.


----------



## TivoJD

JoelH1965 said:


> I don't know how to get this fixed. On my Tivo channel 707 is WHDH Boston which used to be the NBC affiliate. NBC Boston channel 710 has been the NBC affiliate for almost two years. When I tell Tivo through voice to watch NBC it always goes to 707, the former NBC. The guide info is correct but somehow tivo still thinks it's the NBC affiliate.
> 
> Putting in a guide correction I don't think would fix this since all the show info, name etc is correct.


What is your zip code and cable company so that maybe someone in the forum can look at your lineup and maybe direct you. Do you still get channel 707? I have had old defunct channels removed from my lineup through the lineup issues website.


----------



## JoeKustra

JoelH1965 said:


> Putting in a guide correction I don't think would fix this since all the show info, name etc is correct.


I don't think it will hurt to put in a lineup issue. Just use the comments section to complain that the data from Nuance is wrong. Another place is @TiVoSupport on Twitter.


----------



## JoelH1965

My zip is 03054 and I have Comcast. I don't see how the guide data is wrong. The channel name is correct as is the lineup information, it's just not the NBC affiliate anymore. It's also an active channel, not defunct, just a non-affiliated local station. By putting in a lineup issue, I'm not sure what I'd say but will give it a shot.


----------



## JoelH1965

Just looked at the lineup report boxes and this would be "none of the above." It really is only an issue in VOX. When I get home I'll file something.


----------



## webminster

Are other people here currently stuck at 9/11 for an end date, or past that? Seems my TDL has been stuck at 9/11 for about 3 days. System Info says info to 9/10... Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

webminster said:


> Are other people here currently stuck at 9/11 for an end date, or past that? Seems my TDL has been stuck at 9/11 for about 3 days. System Info says info to 9/10... Thanks.


My SI date is 9/10 right now. It's very normal. If you have 9/11 in SI for 3 days, that's not normal. Usually I would advance one day tomorrow, but it's the last day of the month when I reset everything. I expect one or two day advancement.

I use SI, since the actual guide end date is time zone dependent.

Sorry, I forgot that a Premiere is still showing the date of the guide. So 9/11 is ok with a Premiere.


----------



## series5orpremier

The guide data should go out to late afternoon 9/12, but mine is out to late afternoon 9/11 because the guide data update didn’t come in today (or is very late). I don’t think you’ve been stuck at 9/11 for three days, but for two days yes.


----------



## webminster

series5orpremier said:


> The guide data should go out to late afternoon 9/12, but mine is out to late afternoon 9/11 because the guide data update didn't come in today (or is very late). I don't think you've been stuck at 9/11 for three days, but for two days yes.


Thanks all. Maybe it just feels like 3 days...


----------



## sharkster

webminster said:


> Are other people here currently stuck at 9/11 for an end date, or past that? Seems my TDL has been stuck at 9/11 for about 3 days. System Info says info to 9/10... Thanks.


Yup. I've been having the dreaded early morning connections lately so no furtherance, or corrections, of the guide data.

I ran one a little while ago, between 4 and 5pm, and it didn't further the guide data either.

I don't worry anymore unless it gets really close. I had to adjust to that, after Rovi.  for my own sanity.


----------



## series5orpremier

An update to the 12th is now available.


----------



## JoeKustra

It seems obvious that data availability doesn't follow the update schedule anymore. Starting a few months ago late night changes can happen. The schedule to "call home" hasn't changed, but the data download has become somewhat random. Our new normal.

Another observation. The service connection has a field for "Successful" or "Failed". That field and result is the same item used when running the Network Troubleshooting/Internet Connection test.


----------



## Mr Tony

Well we're a few days away from a channel completely changing their programming and of course Rovi/Tivo/Rivo/Rovo STILL hasn't updated it.
Decades in my area (and about 15 more) is switching on Monday to StartTv (starttv.com) yet the gudie as of this mornings update shows Decades til the end (9/11).

Opened ticket to hopefully be fixed by then 
(titan and screener have had it right for a week now)


----------



## sharkster

Well, mine finally updated. It took almost an hour, but it did further the guide data (and it was a 9:15am connection, so yay for that), and actually corrected the guide data for today on the Logo channel. I was watching 'The Facts of Life' and 'One Day at a Time' all morning, between tasks, and the guide for Logo was completely wrong.


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> Well we're a few days away from a channel completely changing their programming and of course Rovi/Tivo/Rivo/Rovo STILL hasn't updated it.
> Decades in my area (and about 15 more) is switching on Monday to StartTv (starttv.com) yet the gudie as of this mornings update shows Decades til the end (9/11).
> 
> Opened ticket to hopefully be fixed by then
> (titan and screener have had it right for a week now)


What was I thinking that theyd fix it because it isnt fixed. 

Also Justice Network changed programming to more "block" scheduling and different programs yet Tivo is still wrong


----------



## Mr Tony

Also my local FOX switched some syndicated programming around and yet its wrong. Guess I'll open a ticket for those and next week there are some different changes.

I hooked up a DTV converter box (Homeworx 150) and the PSIP guide is right....so figured Tivo would take that info? Guess not


----------



## schatham

Comcast Boston area. Decades channel guide is all wrong. Also channel is showing a StARTtv icon in the right bottom of the show. 

Was their a lineup change?


----------



## TonyD79

schatham said:


> Comcast Boston area. Decades channel guide is all wrong. Also channel is showing a StARTtv icon in the right bottom of the show.
> 
> Was their a lineup change?


Yes. Many CBS subs changed from decades to start this week.


----------



## schatham

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Many CBS subs changed from decades to start this week.


Is Tivo aware? The guide has not been updated.

That's to bad, Decades was a good channel. This new one StARTtv looks awful.


----------



## TonyD79

schatham said:


> Is Tivo aware? The guide has not been updated.
> 
> That's to bad, Decades was a good channel. This new one StARTtv looks awful.


I usually file an update with them.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

is there an easy way to report guide screw ups without having to call them? I called them 3 weeks ago and they told me to re-run guided setup. that fixed nothing. I have a weekly show that I watch has been wrong in the guide for 6 weeks now and I have to do manual recordings to get it


----------



## Mr Tony

tivoknucklehead said:


> is there an easy way to report guide screw ups without having to call them? I called them 3 weeks ago and they told me to re-run guided setup. that fixed nothing. I have a weekly show that I watch has been wrong in the guide for 6 weeks now and I have to do manual recordings to get it


tivo.com/lineup


----------



## tivoknucklehead

unclehonkey said:


> tivo.com/lineup


thanks !


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> Well we're a few days away from a channel completely changing their programming and of course Rovi/Tivo/Rivo/Rovo STILL hasn't updated it.
> Decades in my area (and about 15 more) is switching on Monday to StartTv (starttv.com) yet the gudie as of this mornings update shows Decades til the end (9/11).
> 
> Opened ticket to hopefully be fixed by then
> (titan and screener have had it right for a week now)


well they fixed it today. Did a force about 15 minutes ago and it updated to StartTv here in Minneapolis at least


----------



## TonyD79

unclehonkey said:


> well they fixed it today. Did a force about 15 minutes ago and it updated to StartTv here in Minneapolis at least


Mine still has the decades logo but updated for name and guide data today.


----------



## HoTatII

TonyD79 said:


> Mine still has the decades logo but updated for name and guide data today.


Still showing DECADES and guide info. on my Roamio OTA for the CBS outlet here in LA for the new Start TV, on KCBS 2-2.

And of course TiVo/Rovi is running behind as usual. And has not yet added subchannel 54-2 to Weigel owned KAZA-54 where DECADES was moved to in this market.

A rescan on the TiVo detects it, but naturally displays it with no guide program descriptions. Just a continuous time block of "Title not available."

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony

Well it took 5 different lineup tickets in the last 3 days but they almost got everything right
1. Yesterday they switched WCCO-DT2 from Decades to Start (that ticket was open on the 27th)
2. My FOX station (KEYC-DT2) made programming changes this week. I see its fixed today after a force update
3. Same station has different changes next week. They fixed that also
4. FOX is having a NFL hilite show at 10:30pm Sunday nights (NFL Game Day Prime). The ticket is still open but I see after an update its fixed

The only ticket they have to fix is they show "The People's Court" as reruns. Peoples Court has 2 airings daily. The "primary" (new) and a secondary. For some reason they show it as Secondary episode when in fact its the primary.

So I'll give them credit...for now....they are fixing these somewhat quickly


----------



## Mr Tony

Oh and I have guide info until noon on the 19th after the update today


----------



## Mr Tony

HoTatII said:


> Still showing DECADES and guide info. on my Roamio OTA for the CBS outlet here in LA for the new Start TV, on KCBS 2-2.
> 
> And of course TiVo/Rovi is running behind as usual. And has not yet added subchannel 54-2 to Weigel owned KAZA-54 where DECADES was moved to in this market.
> 
> A rescan on the TiVo detects it, but naturally displays it with no guide program descriptions. Just a continuous time block of "Title not available."
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Open a ticket. If you think Tivo will magically change it, you may be waiting  
tivo.com/lineup


----------



## hybucket

unclehonkey said:


> Open a ticket. If you think Tivo will magically change it, you may be waiting
> tivo.com/lineup


Just found this thread...I started another one, maybe they'll combine it.
No listings for the START channel in Boston..still showing DECADES listings after 6 days. Ticket op, butened on the 1st.
Not that I care about anything on START, but we do pay $ for this thing, and they should attempt to keep it up to date (I know...nothing new, but vetting helps...).


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t want to watch start either but I don’t want to see a sitcom in my listing that I can’t watch.


----------



## morac

Adult Swim for this weekend was wrong last weekend, so I sent in a ticket and included a link to the official schedule web site. Tivo updated the data to a 6 hour block of “Cartoon Network Programming” and marked the ticket as resolved. 

I just opened another ticket, but it’s probably too late to fix it.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> Adult Swim for this weekend was wrong last weekend, so I sent in a ticket and included a link to the official schedule web site. Tivo updated the data to a 6 hour block of "Cartoon Network Programming" and marked the ticket as resolved.
> 
> I just opened another ticket, but it's probably too late to fix it.


I just noticed the same here for this weekend and next weekend!

Scott


----------



## schatham

The guide for StartTV is now correct, (Boston area) but the Channel logo is still Decades.


----------



## jth tv

For Los Angeles OTA, StartTV is 3 hours off and logo is still Decades.


----------



## ManeJon

I'm relatively new to TIVO with Spectrum (2 months). Slightly different issue with Guide but it lists all sorts of things as new that aren't -- says new but original broadcast date of last year type of thing. Is this normal or does it settle down over time - telling me that it is new to me but not new?


----------



## JoeKustra

ManeJon said:


> I'm relatively new to TIVO with Spectrum (2 months). Slightly different issue with Guide but it lists all sorts of things as new that aren't -- says new but original broadcast date of last year type of thing. Is this normal or does it settle down over time - telling me that it is new to me but not new?


It usually settles down after a month on a new TiVo. Also check the items in parenthesis. If it ends with an R, a 1P set to "new" will usually skip it, but not until the time it is supposed to record. Check History/Recording Activity.

If there is no metadata, like OAD, Season, etc., a TiVo may record it "just in case".


----------



## Mr Tony

I noticed that Lets Make a Deal it says OAD of today yet in the title it shows what the ACTUAL date was
So today it says NEW and original air date 9/7/18 yet in the guide title it says 1-30-2018 and then the "generic" info for LMAD


----------



## KDeFlane

morac said:


> Adult Swim for this weekend was wrong last weekend, so I sent in a ticket and included a link to the official schedule web site. ...
> I just opened another ticket, but it's probably too late to fix it.


 Check again -- it's been fixed on my box, maybe just within the past few hours. Had to force the ToDo List to update, but Toonami looks correct for this weekend and next weekend. (That's the only portion I checked)


----------



## series5orpremier

Really weird today. My cable guide update was available before noon but my OTA guide update still isn’t available. I guess they’re spending too much time altering other markets’ OTA guides for StartTV.


----------



## HoTatII

jth tv said:


> For Los Angeles OTA, StartTV is 3 hours off and logo is still Decades.


Yeah ... darn it ...

Reminds me an east coast satellite feed this way ... lol

Sign, ... have to open another trouble ticket again I guess, to try and get the guide correct for Start TV if the next few scheduled service connections don't straighten this out.

Interesting that after some repeated prodding (and painstaking explanations to clueless CSRs), I finally got DIRECTV to update their guide data for OTA KCBS 2-2 to Start TV and they now have it listed correctly.

Along with even adding KAZA 54-2 and the correct guide info. for where the DECADES channel moved to in this market.

Whereas after submitting multiple trouble tickets, TiVo/Rovi has the Start TV guide info. off by 3 hrs. And while KAZA 54-2 (DECADES) was added, but has no program info. (Just a continuous time block of "TBD").

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott

KDeFlane said:


> Check again -- it's been fixed on my box, maybe just within the past few hours. Had to force the ToDo List to update, but Toonami looks correct for this weekend and next weekend. (That's the only portion I checked)


Yep, mine is now correct with yesterday's update.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

My hamsters are having a problem. With today's update my guide is 100% TBA starting on 9/20 8pm. Yet tvguide.com is ok.

Minor issue: The Late Show is lacking data also. Also true on tvguide.com.


----------



## TivoJD

JoeKustra said:


> My hamsters are having a problem. With today's update my guide is 100% TBA starting on 9/20 8pm. Yet tvguide.com is ok.
> 
> Minor issue: The Late Show is lacking data also. Also true on tvguide.com.


same for me regarding the TBA starting on 9/20 8 pm on 3 different boxes.


----------



## Sparky1234

TivoJD said:


> same for me regarding the TBA starting on 9/20 8 pm on 3 different boxes.


Just checked, same for me.


----------



## TonyD79

I am getting used to forcing an update late Saturday morning as the football games, especially those on ESPN college extra are never added before then.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm sure it's a coincidence, but it's being reported on AVSForum that the "Rovi" guide is short on data with the DVR+. I hesitate to tell them it is "TiVo" now, since they get nasty when I use the word TiVo. Yet, tvguide.com looks ok.

If the pattern holds, by lunch time on Monday everything will be ok.


----------



## davidscarter

Yeah, I did not get the expected guide update yesterday afternoon (which seems to be becoming typical, not getting an update on Friday), and this afternoon got what I would expect to have gotten yesterday, but then every channel has 3 hours of TBA starting at 8pm 9/20 instead of today's expected guide data update. Ah well, at least they're giving us something new and novel to look at and consider this weekend...


----------



## NorthAlabama

my guide is good through 6pm 9/20, so i'm not understanding why tba after 9/20 is odd - isn't that 12 days worth of guide data?


----------



## davidscarter

NorthAlabama said:


> my guide is good through 6pm 9/20, so i'm not understanding why tba after 9/20 is odd - isn't that 12 days worth of guide data?


A couple reasons:

a) Normally, this afternoon's update would have updated through 9/21 at 7:30pm EDT (YMMV as to the exact time).

b) When there's no update (more frequent these days, alas...) generally the guide just stops, but this time there's a block of TBA instead.

Nothing to panic over; it'll likely get ironed out by the Monday afternoon guide update.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

davidscarter said:


> Yeah, I did not get the expected guide update yesterday afternoon (which seems to be becoming typical, not getting an update on Friday), and this afternoon got what I would expect to have gotten yesterday, but then every channel has 3 hours of TBA starting at 8pm 9/20 instead of today's expected guide data update. Ah well, at least they're giving us something new and novel to look at and consider this weekend...


Interesting, I got one on Friday (with usual Friday data), around 10:30AM. Nothing today.

I wouldn't be shocked to get two days' worth tomorrow. It's been pretty unusual (although not unheard of) to skip two days in a row.


----------



## davidscarter

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting, I got one on Friday (with usual Friday data), around 10:30AM. Nothing today.


My Friday connections are in the afternoon, so your Saturday morning update would be the same as my Friday afternoon update (i.e. nothing). Will be interesting to see if you get the same TBA tomorrow that the rest of us got... My updates flip over to mornings on Sunday, so Sunday is usually an empty update for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

davidscarter said:


> My Friday connections are in the afternoon, so your Saturday morning update would be the same as my Friday afternoon update (i.e. nothing). Will be interesting to see if you get the same TBA tomorrow that the rest of us got... My updates flip over to mornings on Sunday, so Sunday is usually an empty update for me.


No, on Friday morning I got the Friday data. So I'm surprised you didn't get yours Friday afternoon.

Today (Saturday) I did not get the Saturday data.

(I normally force a call around lunch time, except on Fridays when it calls by itself earlier and usually gets data.)


----------



## JoeKustra

Before I had TiVo I used the Sony DHG. It used TVGOS (also Rovi). The guide would always extend 24 hours every day. Frequently the data (listings) would be TBA for a day or two. It was only an 8-day guide. This continued through the digital conversion until Rovi stopped the guide and virtually killed the device. This is my second TBA on all channels in several years of TiVo. I hope it doesn't become a trend. I'm sure the guide guys are working hard to prepare for the new season.

It doesn't explain why tvguide.com has listings.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

This morning I got the Saturday and Sunday data, so everything is now where it should be.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This morning I got the Saturday and Sunday data, so everything is now where it should be.


Almost. The Daily Show got changed to CC Programming for the whole week.

TiVo giveth, TiVo taketh away.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Almost. The Daily Show got changed to CC Programming for the whole week.


The fact that this keeps happening continues to mystify me...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> The fact that this keeps happening continues to mystify me...


We are not alone. But the most popular: Cartoon Network / Adult Swim


----------



## tivoknucklehead

tivoknucklehead said:


> is there an easy way to report guide screw ups without having to call them? I called them 3 weeks ago and they told me to re-run guided setup. that fixed nothing. I have a weekly show that I watch has been wrong in the guide for 6 weeks now and I have to do manual recordings to get it


wow, fixed today after being wrong for many weeks! maybe they actually do read emails


----------



## Sparky1234

tivoknucklehead said:


> wow, fixed today after being wrong for many weeks! maybe they actually do read emails


Still only about 11 days out even though the schedule is fixed 14 days out....


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Sparky1234 said:


> Still only about 11 days out even though the schedule is fixed 14 days out....


Yes today's update (Monday's) should have the evening program updates for two Saturday's away and currently the block on that Saturday night at 8 PM is TBA.


----------



## Sparky1234

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes today's update (Monday's) should have the evening program updates for two Saturday's away and currently the block on that Saturday night at 8 PM is TBA.


Come on Rovi you can do better!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Looks like another day of TBA for Sunday night at 8 PM on 9/23 after today’s update. Saturday 8 PM on 9/22 is also still TBA. First I recall this happening.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like another day of TBA for Sunday night at 8 PM on 9/23 after today's update. Saturday 8 PM on 9/22 is also still TBA. First I recall this happening.


It also fails to compute the SI date properly. Usually my guide ends at 2pm on the day after the SI date.

I just had a terrible thought: TiVo is changing the guide "system" one week before the new stuff starts. I don't get data today, which is normal.


----------



## series5orpremier

Two days behind; nothing after late Saturday afternoon 9/22 (I don’t count TBAs).


----------



## NorthAlabama

same here, my guide is good through saturday 9/22 6pm, tba after that.


----------



## davidscarter

Yup. I forced a connection about 20 min. ago, and am seeing the same thing with two full days of TBA.


----------



## tim_m

Forced one tonight and it zoomed through loading with no data added. Third day in a row for me. They must be struggling to add all the shows that'll be in the next update being it's permitsp week.


----------



## saberman

Once again TiVo is listing The Daily Show as:
Comedy Central Programming
(2014) Comedy Central Programming (Sub, In Prog, SAP, Blackout, R)

I have it set to automatically record The Daily Show but TiVo doesn't do it because it says it is no longer in the programming guide.

Four days later it is back to being listed as The Daily Show.


----------



## jlb

saberman said:


> Once again TiVo is listing The Daily Show as:
> Comedy Central Programming
> (2014) Comedy Central Programming (Sub, In Prog, SAP, Blackout, R)
> 
> I have it set to automatically record The Daily Show but TiVo doesn't do it because it says it is no longer in the programming guide.
> 
> Four days later it is back to being listed as The Daily Show.


Yeah, that one ticks me off. I need my Trevor!


----------



## JoeKustra

I think there is a problem. Still no feedback from on my ticket for CC Programming. Feels like old times.


----------



## Sparky1234

I recall this happened last year as well. Rovi must be having a problem implementing programming each fall.


----------



## Rey

NFL network guide info has been messed up since Monday and further out. I had to get on their website to check their schedule. If not for that I would've missed some recordings. This is a big problem. I don't want the xfinity dvr!


----------



## tommage1

As of 2AM Central 9/12 my guide info only goes to 6PM Saturday 9/22. Usually when this happens it's only a day without an update, now 2 days. But am not worried, I'm guessing it will update late morning/early afternoon today, 9/12.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> As of 2AM Central 9/12 my guide info only goes to 6PM Saturday 9/22. Usually when this happens it's only a day without an update, now 2 days. But am not worried, I'm guessing it will update late morning/early afternoon today, 9/12.


Worry.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

An update came through for me but no guide data changed, still ends on 9/23 with an 8 PM TBA. Didn’t even give me another day of TBA. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Mr Tony

same here. My TivoHD I did a force this morning and it said next update was at 12:15 (which was 5 minutes ago) and after that still nothing.

9/23 at 7pm it ends here then shows TBA on both Roamio and TivoHD


----------



## SteveD

JoeKustra said:


> Worry.


Yes, I would definitely be worried.
It's not just the missing programming 10 days out, it's all the updates needed to fix the programming mistakes made last week for this coming week.
This is getting to be such a pain.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> Yes, I would definitely be worried.
> It's not just the missing programming 10 days out, it's all the updates needed to fix the programming mistakes made last week for this coming week.
> This is getting to be such a pain.


This is an issue where a TiVo presence would be useful. I'm not asking for a troubleshooter, we do that without TiVo. @TiVo_Ted has started 9 threads since last October. Each has been information from TiVo and really appreciated. But when the guide breaks, when I can't get the Hydra upgrade icon or there's a change in TOS, that's where a TiVo person could really help. Sorry, didn't mean to go off the rails.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to go off the rails.


no apology needed, it's safe to say your frustrations are shared by a number of subscribers, whether or not they know the cause, belong to the forum, or subscribe to the thread.


----------



## davidscarter

Just sent a Tweet to TivoSupport on this issue; we'll see if that shakes anything loose...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Just sent a Tweet to TivoSupport on this issue; we'll see if that shakes anything loose...


Success is a DM. Failure is when they give you a phone number to call.

I have found that experience in guide problems is not a pre-cursor of how things work now. There have been so many changes at TiVo. Watching since the change has been strange. It's like they are hoping to find the right formula that gets the guide working with the 1P. There seems to be a general attitude that unless it makes noise, just pretend it doesn't exist. It's not so much that the guide from Gracenote was (much) better, just that it was better integrated.

Perfect example: CNN's Cuomo Prime Time.


----------



## davidscarter

Got the standard response; no acknowledgment that something is systemically wrong. Sigh.

Hello Dave! Sorry to hear that your having troubles with your TiVo DVR right there. To troubleshoot the issue, please try force a connection on your TiVo DVR by going to Settings & Messages > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection. After that, powercycle your TiVo DVR by unplugging it from the power. When you turn it back up, force a connection one more time and check to see if the program guide updates.​(Just for kicks and giggles I did as they suggest; no surprise that it didn't resolve anything.)


----------



## NorthAlabama

davidscarter said:


> Got the standard response; no acknowledgment that something is systemically wrong. Sigh.
> 
> Hello Dave! Sorry to hear that your having troubles with your TiVo DVR right there. To troubleshoot the issue, please try force a connection on your TiVo DVR by going to Settings & Messages > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection. After that, powercycle your TiVo DVR by unplugging it from the power. When you turn it back up, force a connection one more time and check to see if the program guide updates.​(Just for kicks and giggles I did as they suggest; no surprise that it didn't resolve anything.)


maybe reply that it didn't work, and add many (every) tivo user(s) reporting the same issue, just to see what the response is?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Success is a DM. Failure is when they give you a phone number to call.
> 
> I have found that experience in guide problems is not a pre-cursor of how things work now. There have been so many changes at TiVo. Watching since the change has been strange. It's like they are hoping to find the right formula that gets the guide working with the 1P. There seems to be a general attitude that unless it makes noise, just pretend it doesn't exist. It's not so much that the guide from Gracenote was (much) better, just that it was better integrated.
> 
> Perfect example: CNN's Cuomo Prime Time.


One Pass for streaming is still almost worthless. I added Castle Rock as one tonight and the first few episodes are not indexed. What's the point.


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Got the standard response; no acknowledgment that something is systemically wrong. Sigh.
> no surprise that it didn't resolve anything.)


For future reference: after any restart or power cycle, a Service Connection will occur within 30 minutes.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> One Pass for streaming is still almost worthless. I added Castle Rock as one tonight and the first few episodes are not indexed. What's the point.


I got it to work for Amazon's Jack Ryan. I was surprised.


----------



## davidscarter

NorthAlabama said:


> maybe reply that it didn't work, and add many (every) tivo user(s) reporting the same issue, just to see what the response is?


Yup, that was my response to them. We shall see...

It might help if others also contact them on Twitter about this issue?


----------



## tommage1

JoeKustra said:


> Worry.


I guess you were right, I should be worried. Normally the updates come late morning Central time (I usually force connections around that time). Today I forced one around noon, no update. Tried again around 4:30PM, no update. Occasionally there will be an update in the evening, tried around 7PM, no update. I'm still stuck at 6PM Sept 22nd, now three days behind I think. Will try one more time later this evening. Chicago area if that matters. I wonder if it has anything to do with all the deactivations being worked on or if that is a different "department".


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

davidscarter said:


> Yup, that was my response to them. We shall see...
> 
> It might help if others also contact them on Twitter about this issue?


I gave them a shout on Twitter too just now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

davidscarter said:


> Yup, that was my response to them. We shall see...
> 
> It might help if others also contact them on Twitter about this issue?


yes, i was giving it a few days, but i'm not bashful about reporting guide issues.


----------



## tim_m

No updates for me now since Friday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got one on Sunday (Saturday's and Sunday's data), but nothing since (missing Monday's, Tuesday's, and Wednesday's). That's the first time in ages they've missed three days in a row (and four of five days, since they missed Saturday).


----------



## tim_m

Mine still ends on 9/22.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nothing here, either, guide through Saturday 9/22 6pm.


----------



## morac

Yep nothing after Saturday evening.


----------



## HoTatII

Start TV guide listings on KCBS 2-2 in LA still erroneously +3 hrs. ahead and icon still wrongly shows the former DECADES channel.

Opened a trouble ticket on it last Saturday. 

Still no joy ... 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m

They can't possibly be having that much trouble with premiere week new shows. I've already been able to add a few like the purge, kidding, Rel, I feel bad.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> I got it to work for Amazon's Jack Ryan. I was surprised.


What does OP streaming do for you? Records stream? Changes channel to stream? Not sure of the OP stream value???


----------



## HerronScott

Sparky1234 said:


> What does OP streaming do for you? Records stream? Changes channel to stream? Not sure of the OP stream value???


I use them to watch a streaming show just like I would a normally recorded show from the TiVo meaning from the My Shows list and delete them after I've watched an episode (picking an episode launches the streaming app and takes you to that episode).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> What does OP streaming do for you? Records stream? Changes channel to stream? Not sure of the OP stream value???


Two things. First, I was curious if it still worked and if not, how long it would take to work. Second, fewer keystrokes.


----------



## JoeKustra

This morning scheduled service connection is running on empty. I'll blame Florence. 

Tweet sent.


----------



## tim_m

Updates never seem to come for me in the morning. It is usually early afternoon.


----------



## Sparky1234

HerronScott said:


> I use them to watch a streaming show just like I would a normally recorded show from the TiVo meaning from the My Shows list and delete them after I've watched an episode (picking an episode launches the streaming app and takes you to that episode).
> 
> Scott


Good to know that it works "like" a recorded show almost. I have skipped streaming because I did not understand the TiVo interface. I will give it a try.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No response to my tweet yet, its been almost 12 hours and social etiquette might consider that rude (I saw on the news last night that not answering a text within 20 minutes is rude, not sure about a tweet  )


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No response to my tweet yet, its been almost 12 hours and social etiquette might consider that rude (I saw on the news last night that not answering a text within 20 minutes is rude, not sure about a tweet  )


If things were working, today's update would have Monday 9/24 which is day 1 of the fall season. But not even fixing TDS, that's rubbing salt into our wounds.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> If things were working, today's update would have Monday 9/24 which is day 1 of the fall season. But not even fixing TDS, that's rubbing salt into our wounds.


Well, YOUR wounds. I don't watch TDS.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> If things were working, today's update would have Monday 9/24 which is day 1 of the fall season. But not even fixing TDS, that's rubbing salt into our wounds.


I despise TDS and all the evening talk shows but sympathize. I noted that Flip and Flop is listed as a generic epeisode for tonight and that is something that probably have an episode title and details if there was an update in the last few days.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No response to my tweet yet, its been almost 12 hours and social etiquette might consider that rude (I saw on the news last night that not answering a text within 20 minutes is rude, not sure about a tweet  )


heck, sometimes it's a half hour (or longer) before i even realize i've even received a message notification.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Just got an update out to 9/26 that has filled in some of the TBA holes but not all. Some shows like the aforementioned Flip and Flop tonight have no details and I think TDS is still listed as Comedy Central Programming.


----------



## TonyD79

It is. What a mess.


----------



## JoeKustra

Just got a DM from TiVo on Twitter. They're working on it.


----------



## Mr Tony

I just did a force and now guide populates to 9/25 7PM CDT...so its a start...

I have to look and see if they fixed the guide for this weekend CFB games as the ABC games say TBA for the teams


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Just got a DM from TiVo on Twitter. They're working on it.


Same here.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Same here.


I forced a connection on one Roamio. The guide added three days. But I don't think it's fixed. If it is fixed then we have a new normal. In SI it says 9/25 but the listings stop at 8pm on 9/25. I should plug in my Premiere since it has never change it's guide from the days before Rovi. BTW, the users of the DVR+ are still having "Rovi" guide problems.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

Just got a program guide update after a multi-day hiatus.

The guide is now populated up to, but not including, Tue Sept 25, 8:00pm.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I forced a connection on one Roamio. The guide added three days. But I don't think it's fixed. If it is fixed then we have a new normal. In SI it says 9/25 but the listings stop at 8pm on 9/25. I should plug in my Premiere since it has never change it's guide from the days before Rovi. BTW, the users of the DVR+ are still having "Rovi" guide problems.


Agreed it's not fixed, still holes in show data until the end of the data plus a TBA on the last day.


----------



## ManeJon

9/22 is the end for me also


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got Monday's, Tuesday's and Wednesday's today...but not today's.


----------



## series5orpremier

Yes, me too. They still owe me today’s update though.


----------



## schatham

9/22 here for the guide, but in system info it's 9/23 reported. I did have a successful service connection today.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

They DM'd me and told me to connect to the TiVo servers and then a second DM to re-run guided setup. I responded that I am connecting to the TiVo servers OK, it's that there are chunks of data missing and lots of TBA (gave them a few examples I posted above).


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> They DM'd me and told me to connect to the TiVo servers and then a second DM to re-run guided setup. I responded that I am connecting to the TiVo servers OK, it's that there are chunks of data missing and lots of TBA (gave them a few examples I posted above).


to be fair (and i can't believe i'm actually defending tivo support), if the lapse of guide updates, followed by the subsequent restoration of several days worth of data at once, has somehow corrupted the data file, running guided setup now might help (or, it could resolve itself on it's own).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> to be fair (and i can't believe i'm actually defending tivo support), if the lapse of guide updates, followed by the subsequent restoration of several days worth of data at once, has somehow corrupted the data file, running guided setup now might help (or, it could resolve itself on it's own).


Maybe but not sure I want to go through that until I know it works. Any volunteers?


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Maybe but not sure I want to go through that until I know it works. Any volunteers?


hah!  not me, at least not until the tba's are a little closer!


----------



## JoeKustra

I just finished running a GS on my Premiere. It has a SI guide date of 9/26. Guide data is out to 9/25 at 8pm, then TBA. So whatever they are doing, it affects Series4 also. BTW, a Series4 usually shows a day ahead of Serie5. So that hasn't changed.

My opinion: don't waste time on a GS. On my two "working" units, they have not made a connection since very early this morning. My test bed, which is usually Hydra, was the one on which I forced the connection.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I just finished running a GS on my Premiere. It has a SI guide date of 9/26. Guide data is out to 9/25 at 8pm, then TBA. So whatever they are doing, it affects Series4 also. BTW, a Series4 usually shows a day ahead of Serie5. So that hasn't changed.
> 
> My opinion: don't waste time on a GS. On my two "working" units, they have not made a connection since very early this morning. My test bed, which is usually Hydra, was the one on which I forced the connection.


That sounds the same for what my update did today. What is the comparable SI guide date terminology for non-Hydra?


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What is the comparable SI guide date terminology for non-Hydra?


 Don't understand. No difference in guide stuff from a schedule point of view. Only issue with Hydra is it's an extra step to make favorites. Maybe I should say at this time all my TiVo stuff is on TE3 except a lonely Mini VOX waiting for its mama.

I'm still waiting for my "Get New Experience" app since I changed hard drives.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Kiss of death in Twitter DM from TiVo Support: call 1-8.....


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Don't understand. No difference in guide stuff from a schedule point of view. Only issue with Hydra is it's an extra step to make favorites. Maybe I should say at this time all my TiVo stuff is on TE3 except a lonely Mini VOX waiting for its mama.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my "Get New Experience" app since I changed hard drives.


Sorry if not clear, how do I find SI Guide Date?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Re-ran guided setup and it made no difference, still same data as before.


----------



## TonyD79

Big load coming down now.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Sorry if not clear, how do I find SI Guide Date?


It's an item in SI. Label is "Program Information To:", and it's two down from the label for current date. I found a lot of variation in the actual guide end date & time, so I started to use just the SI date. When 20.7.2 came out, it split from the old method of using the partial date shown in the guide itself (still used by Series4). I figure that's time zone dependent.

That data I just loaded: still not corrected for Florence on TWC. That was done three days ago on Gracenote. It make me wonder about how guide data works. Or doesn't.

I wish we had a quality type thread. But the Season Pass Alert forum works for now.


----------



## TonyD79

Download included tonight’s daily show and data out to 8pm Sept 26. Even had the move up of the college football game today.


----------



## TivoJD

Just forced a connection and now I am getting a 2nd data load for today. I got one between 11-12pm today as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

TBA is gone. South Park season premier is gone. TWC is fixed (mostly).


----------



## Mr Tony

yup two updates within 2 hours for me

My Roamio goes out to 9/26 1pm...cant go any further. No TBA after that

Now to check the college football for this weekend


----------



## davidscarter

Just got the following message from TiVoSupport on Twitter:

We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience. Actually, this is a known issue affecting few of our customers. But be assured, we're working at our best to resolve this. For now, we recommend that you contact our Customer support at 877-367-8486 so that they can log this case in your account and once we fix it, we can be able to notify you through email. Thank you for your patience.​(I probably won't call TiVo Customer support, because that way lies madness...)


----------



## NorthAlabama

forced a connection, now the guide is good through 9/26 6pm, with 2 tba's - bravo 2:30am 9/15, and nbc 5pm 9/17 (local news).


----------



## TonyD79

unclehonkey said:


> yup two updates within 2 hours for me
> 
> My Roamio goes out to 9/26 1pm...cant go any further. No TBA after that
> 
> Now to check the college football for this weekend


That could be a mess with the hurricane changes. They caught the one today.


----------



## davidscarter

Forced a connection this evening, and now things appear to be back to normal(-ish). TDS is on the schedule for this evening. This weekend's college football games are filled in (at least the ones that I care about...). And there's no TBA at the end of the schedule. 

Thanks to everyone who contacted TiVoSupport on Twitter about this; I can't say for sure that it helped, but I think it's good for them to know when something isn't an isolated case.


----------



## NorthAlabama

off-topic - i just noticed with tonight's update(s), they've finally corrected the poster art for "cbs news sunday morning," nearly two years after jane pauley began hosting following charles osgood's retirement - progress!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> off-topic - i just noticed with tonight's update(s), they've finally corrected the poster art for "cbs news sunday morning," nearly two years after jane pauley began hosting following charles osgood's retirement - progress!


2 years is too bad considering the NBC Fall Preview show that was on last week had one of the cast from Heroes hosting it according to TiVo!


----------



## Mr Tony

TonyD79 said:


> That could be a mess with the hurricane changes. They caught the one today.


I'm OTA only so the only games that showed TBA were the ABC early (11am) and mid game (2:30). The late game was right from the getgo
CBS, NBC & FOX were right before this update

MLB was the only other with TBA but that is fixed too


----------



## tim_m

Anyone else still missing Fox 8-10 on the 23rd? Wouldn't be an issue if 911 didn't premiere that night.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> Anyone else still missing Fox 8-10 on the 23rd? Wouldn't be an issue if 911 didn't premiere that night.


I have it now; try connecting again and see if it comes through.


----------



## tim_m

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I have it now; try connecting again and see if it comes through.


Ok thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tim_m

Didn't fix it. If it's not corrected tomorrow I'll do a cgd+tdl


----------



## klia

Wow, guide data has been FUBAR this whole week: Updated Mon., 9/10 with no new data except a 24-hour block of TBA on every channel; updated Tue. & Wed. but got no new data at all either day; updated Thu., got missing data for 9/22 thru afternoon of 9/25 + another 24-hour block of TBA on every channel (so, still a day behind); updated today (Fri.) and got the missing programs from 9/25 at 4:30pm PDT thru same time 9/26 -- in other words, yesterday's data -- and nothing more, so, still a day missing from what we're supposed to have. 

The thing is, I know these issues are never going to get better with any consistency. It's been bad in so many ways since Rovi took over, with crap/incorrect program info, and several instances of no new data for up to 5 days running, but this is the first time I've seen updates with nothing but 24-hour blocks of TBA across all channels. 

They're doing a terrific job destroying users' confidence and trust in TiVo, that's for sure.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update today.


I saw. Tomorrow is my usual 2-day fix. Technically I am still 7 days ahead of where I was last week. That's my usual measure, and tomorrow my SI date should be 9/27. Two more updates (Sunday & Monday) and my fall 1P will be complete for September.


----------



## series5orpremier

I’m upset. I like to see the old 1Ps that have been dark all summer light up when they get a hit on a new episode. Now I again have to wait who knows how long to make sure they’re working.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> I'm upset. I like to see the old 1Ps that have been dark all summer light up when they get a hit on a new episode. Now I again have to wait who knows how long to make sure they're working.


Way back when I had no guide/TiVo my method to track programs was a Word text file. It was a paper version of the To Do List. During the fall until the last program of the spring I still use it. You will have to wait until sometime in October to see if those 1P get bright again.


----------



## tim_m

Yep no data again here. I've never seen it this bad. What are these idiots doing?


----------



## Mr Tony

yeah no update today.....


----------



## morac

series5orpremier said:


> I'm upset. I like to see the old 1Ps that have been dark all summer light up when they get a hit on a new episode. Now I again have to wait who knows how long to make sure they're working.


You might want to search the guide anyway as I've already had to create a second OnePass to get some episodes of a show to record. Someone in another thread reported he's now up to 3 OnePasses for the same show.


----------



## Sparky1234

No guide updates past 24th.


----------



## JoeKustra

Hamsters are helping flood victims. No update this morning.


----------



## Mr Tony

I just did a force and now I have program info until the 28th at 1PM. Roamio said index at like 4:30CDT this morning and the normal call in was done earlier.

TivoHD is still downloading...and that was 15 minutes ago when I did the force update.


----------



## Mr Tony

Sparky1234 said:


> No guide updates past 24th.


I have guide info up now until Friday the 28th 1PM (thats as far as the Roamio lets me go)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I just got an update that takes my guide out to 9/28 at 7 PM so it’s back to normal.


----------



## schatham

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update today.


Mine did (Friday) to the 25th from the 22nd. So it did 3 days on the update.


----------



## JoeKustra

Late arrival. I'm back to 7 days added to last Saturday. I'll let my early riser wait until tomorrow.


----------



## ManeJon

at 26 at 7:00 pm after forcing an update a little while ago


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I just got to 28th 630pm bolt..premiere has been correct


----------



## Rey

Was the guide data accurate? College games info today were off for at least half the games. Terrible.


----------



## Mr Tony

Rey said:


> Was the guide data accurate? College games info today were off for at least half the games. Terrible.


The ones I could see (I am OTA only) were all fine.


----------



## HoTatII

jth tv said:


> For Los Angeles OTA, StartTV is 3 hours off and logo is still Decades.


Whew ... took some doing submitting trouble tickets and explaining this problem to the clueless CSRs.

But finally got it done ...

Start TV guide is fully correct now in the LA market for local KCBSDT 2-2. Although the old DECADES ch. logo is still there.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234

Finally! A real guide update. Nice job Rovi, finally.


----------



## Rey

unclehonkey said:


> The ones I could see (I am OTA only) were all fine.


The ota games were accurate but espn2,news and sec were not. I didn't check a few other channels after that.


----------



## ManeJon

I think due to the weather issues in the South East there were a bunch of switched and rescheduled games. 
I've been with TIVO for a couple of months coming from DirecTV and have had standard cable, UVERSE and I have to say that the Guide data so far on TIVO (Spectrum) has been the worst I've ever seen. Wrong shows, marking old things as new, etc.


----------



## davidscarter

Forced a connection to get an update this afternoon, but now I have a 48 hour gap on all channels from 8pm Wed 9/26 to 8pm Fri 9/28 (so I have Friday's prime time, but not Wednesday or Thursday). 

Anyone else have a similar gap?


----------



## Mr Tony

davidscarter said:


> Forced a connection to get an update this afternoon, but now I have a 48 hour gap on all channels from 8pm Wed 9/26 to 8pm Fri 9/28 (so I have Friday's prime time, but not Wednesday or Thursday).
> 
> Anyone else have a similar gap?


nope. I was able to set a couple new 1p's on Wed & Thursday (along with Friday)


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Anyone else have a similar gap?


Nope, all good.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Nope, all good.


Drat. Looks like there's a CPI&TDL in my future...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Drat. Looks like there's a CPI&TDL in my future...


Wait a day/connection. We all had them last week. All I did was wait it out.

That said, one week until the new season/chaos starts.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Wait a day/connection. We all had them last week. All I did was wait it out.


Yeah, I'll wait it out to see if it fixes itself, and hold off on the CPI&TDL until later in the week.


----------



## Sparky1234

davidscarter said:


> Forced a connection to get an update this afternoon, but now I have a 48 hour gap on all channels from 8pm Wed 9/26 to 8pm Fri 9/28 (so I have Friday's prime time, but not Wednesday or Thursday).
> 
> Anyone else have a similar gap?


All good here too.


----------



## Mr Tony

update to 9/29 7PM (TivoHD) and 1pm (Roamio)

edit: correction. Sunday 9/30 not 9/29


----------



## Mr Tony

just did a force update and got guide info out to 10/1 1PM/7PM
(If you go through the guide on the Roamio it stops at 1PM but the TivoHD will scroll to 7pm. Also a search in the Roamio will show programs up to 10/1 7PM)


----------



## series5orpremier

My cable update was available the usual time by noon but my OTA update is still missing in action.


----------



## Sparky1234

series5orpremier said:


> My cable update was available the usual time by noon but my OTA update is still missing in action.


Sunday is still messed up here.


----------



## davidscarter

No guide updates for me yesterday or today [cut](and I still have that 48 hour gap next week..)[/cut]

Edit: I take part of that back; my 48 hour gap did finally fill in! Now I'm just two days behind on guide update like it appears others of you are...


----------



## JoeKustra

System Information: 9/30.

Funny thing. I changed a hard drive from 1TB to 3TB a few weeks ago. My two 3TB units now have the same (sort of) schedule. My 1TB hasn't changed.


----------



## Sparky1234

davidscarter said:


> No guide updates for me yesterday or today [cut](and I still have that 48 hour gap next week..)[/cut]
> 
> Edit: I take part of that back; my 48 hour gap did finally fill in! Now I'm just two days behind on guide update like it appears others of you are...


Good thru Sunday finally!


----------



## SteveD

I forced an update on my Roamio Plus yesterday afternoon and it finally got guide data out to 7:30 PM on 10/2.
Tried a few hours later on my Roamio Pro and it is still stuck on 9/30.
I've tried multiple connections since and it still can't get the update for tonight's football game. Still showing The Good Place reruns on NBC here in NJ.
I guess they've shut down the servers again.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> I've tried multiple connections since and it still can't get the update for tonight's football game. Still showing The Good Place reruns on NBC here in NJ.
> I guess they've shut down the servers again.


I have a special at 8pm and L&O:SVU S19 finale at 9pm. No football.

I have 10/1 in SI for three Roamio units.


----------



## Mr Tony

**** Red said:


> I forced an update on my Roamio Plus yesterday afternoon and it finally got guide data out to 7:30 PM on 10/2.
> Tried a few hours later on my Roamio Pro and it is still stuck on 9/30.
> I've tried multiple connections since and it still can't get the update for tonight's football game. Still showing The Good Place reruns on NBC here in NJ.
> I guess they've shut down the servers again.





JoeKustra said:


> I have a special at 8pm and L&O:SVU S19 finale at 9pm. No football.
> 
> I have 10/1 in SI for three Roamio units.


The Thursday Night Football game locally in NYC is being carried on WNBC as its on NFL Network and in the 2 participating markets it is also carried on local stations. In Cleveland its on WOIO CBS. For everyone else its only on NFL Network.


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> The Thursday Night Football game locally in NYC is being carried on WNBC as its on NFL Network and in the 2 participating markets it is also carried on local stations. In Cleveland its on WOIO CBS. For everyone else its only on NFL Network.


Next week it's on my Fox channel. Tonight ESPN has College Football.

Jet & Browns are on the NFL Network tonight on my feed.


----------



## SteveD

Finally at 10:30AM EDT I was able to get a guide update on my Roamio Pro. The guide now goes out to 10/2, and I can schedule the football game tonight like I was a normal DVR user.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Next week it's on my Fox channel. Tonight ESPN has College Football.
> 
> Jet & Browns are on the NFL Network tonight on my feed.


correct
Weeks 4-15 Thursday Night Football is on your local FOX station
Weeks 2-15 Thursday night games are on NFL Network (so weeks 4-15 are a simulcast on both)
Week 12 is the exception (Turkey Day)
ESPN only carries Monday Night Football which again is also simulcast on local stations in the 2 participating teams local market. So as example last Mondays Bears/Seahawks game was shown on ABC7 in Chicago and KIRO CBS 7 in Seattle.


----------



## davidscarter

Got three days worth of new guide data on my Roamio Pro with today's scheduled connection. Vootie!


----------



## tim_m

Anyone else missing a few hours on 9/30 on Fox? I should be showing a new episode of Rell and season premiere of family for but have TBA. Happened with Tuesdays update but hasn't corrected itself yet.


----------



## Sparky1234

tim_m said:


> Anyone else missing a few hours on 9/30 on Fox? I should be showing a new episode of Rell and season premiere of family for but have TBA. Happened with Tuesdays update but hasn't corrected itself yet.


Mine are good.


----------



## tim_m

Sparky1234 said:


> Mine are good.


Ok, I guess I will have to try cgd+tdl


----------



## Mr Tony

Why not wait a day or two to see if it fixes it?
I mean its 9 days away...I'm sure it will be fixed by then


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> Ok, I guess I will have to try cgd+tdl


That date on Fox has episodes for the shows you mentioned in your last post on my Roamio so it's possible a clear delete to do list etc may work and then force a connection.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That date on Fox has episodes for the shows you mentioned in your last post on my Roamio so it's possible a clear delete to do list etc may work and then force a connection.


I have been doing CPI&TDL for a while. There is one side effect that I should mention. If you make a 1P for a streaming series, like Jack Ryan on Amazon, the "history" of watched episodes will be lost. Not a fatal problem, but it has always done that. The lack of posts for that "quirk" shows how little it is used.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I have been doing CPI&TDL for a while. There is one side effect that I should mention. If you make a 1P for a streaming series, like Jack Ryan on Amazon, the "history" of watched episodes will be lost. Not a fatal problem, but it has always done that. The lack of posts for that "quirk" shows how little it is used.


I think that any bookmarked streaming movies/shows also disappear.


----------



## tim_m

Luckily didn't have to do it this time. The data showed up with Fridays data.


----------



## JoeKustra

More trivia on updates. Last month I installed a 3TB drive into my Roamio. It caused my update schedule to shift by one day. Yesterday I put the 1TB drive back. It looks like my schedule has noticed. My next update is 23 hours from the last one. That seems to sync it up with the "1TB schedule." Monday I'll put the 3TB drive back and I'll know for sure.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Updates have been coming though ok this week and I noted a trend that they are “generally” available earlier than before, after 10:30 AM EDT now (been that way for a couple of weeks on days where there aren’t delays).

Still some holes as the Doctor Who premiere on Sunday Oct. 7th on BBC America is TBA for a few blocks (I’m unsure of the precise show time) but it should be some time in the evening.


----------



## Sparky1234

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Updates have been coming though ok this week and I noted a trend that they are "generally" available earlier than before, after 10:30 AM EDT now (been that way for a couple of weeks on days where there aren't delays).
> 
> Still some holes as the Doctor Who premiere on Sunday Oct. 7th on BBC America is TBA for a few blocks (I'm unsure of the precise show time) but it should be some time in the evening.


I'm still seeing guide problems for October 4th.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Updates have been coming though ok this week and I noted a trend that they are "generally" available earlier than before, after 10:30 AM EDT now (been that way for a couple of weeks on days where there aren't delays).
> Still some holes as the Doctor Who premiere on Sunday Oct. 7th on BBC America is TBA for a few blocks (I'm unsure of the precise show time) but it should be some time in the evening.


I still have TBA for almost all day and night 10/7 on BBCAMHD-E.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Still some holes as the Doctor Who premiere on Sunday Oct. 7th on BBC America is TBA for a few blocks (I'm unsure of the precise show time) but it should be some time in the evening.




JoeKustra said:


> I still have TBA for almost all day and night 10/7 on BBCAMHD-E.


same here on bbca, 4 blocks of tba 10/7, from 1:30pm-7pm, then 8pm-1:30am (10/8).


----------



## JoeKustra

Gracenote indicates the Season 11 premier is 1:45pm to 3pm EDT.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm guessing all 4 blocks of tba are the premier ep.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Gracenote indicates the Season 11 premier is 1:45pm to 3pm EDT.


Hmm, I guess they are doing a joint US/UK premiere as they have done in the past for some season premieres (or at least once if not more).


----------



## Sparky1234

October 4th still messed up for:

Will & Grace
I Feel Bad

Can't set record from Guide. May have to set generic manual record if not fixed by then.


----------



## TivoJD

Sparky1234 said:


> October 4th still messed up for:
> 
> Will & Grace
> I Feel Bad
> 
> Can't set record from Guide. May have to set generic manual record if not fixed by then.


Will & Grace is fine here on 10/4, OnePass from last year has it scheduled.
I feel Bad looks ok, but I am not recording it.


----------



## Sparky1234

TivoJD said:


> Will & Grace is fine here on 10/4, OnePass from last year has it scheduled.
> I feel Bad looks ok, but I am not recording it.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tim_m

No issue here either with W&G but still no Doctor Who like others have said.


----------



## Sparky1234

Now NBC has DVS turned on! (Not a SAP issue.)


----------



## JoeKustra

Starting Sunday or Monday NBC changed their programs to lead off with their logo and chimes. Perhaps that caused some issues.


----------



## davidscarter

Sparky1234 said:


> Now NBC has DVS turned on! (Not a SAP issue.)


I did not notice it on _The Good Place_ last night... (The only NBC show I watched.)

Over the summer, my parents had DVS on for one particular show that they were recording (_Take Two_, on ABC) but only on a few of the episodes. I did not notice this on my recordings of the same episodes; we are both on Comcast, but different local offices. I wonder if this is a local cable office issue?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Doctor Who still not showing up on the guide for 10/7 after today’s update. Very strange.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Doctor Who still not showing up on the guide for 10/7 after today's update. Very strange.


Nothing on tvguide.com either.


----------



## tim_m

They finally fixed it. Got the data for the Dr Who premiere with Saturday's data dump.


----------



## tim_m

And they hosed it again with Sunday's date. What are these idiots doing?


----------



## morac

tim_m said:


> And they hosed it again with Sunday's date. What are these idiots doing?


Yeah it's back to being "To Be Announced" again. They do still have the 8 pm re-airing listed (for now), but that might be the time-crunched version as BBCA America tends to cut or speed up airings of Dr. Who that run long.


----------



## tim_m

Well the one at 7 is 2 hours still and listed as still editing. So who knows.


----------



## Sparky1234

tim_m said:


> Well the one at 7 is 2 hours still and listed as still editing. So who knows.


Dr. Who knows! LOL.


----------



## TonyD79

Both the daily show and doctor who corrected today. 

Even got today’s baseball games.


----------



## SteveD

TonyD79 said:


> Both the daily show and doctor who corrected today.
> 
> Even got today's baseball games.


I was quite impressed that they got the baseball games, with the correct teams no less, into today's guide.


----------



## tim_m

And it's fixed again lol. You can't make this s**t up.


----------



## Sparky1234

tim_m said:


> And it's fixed again lol. You can't make this s**t up.


It's like riding a rollercoaster.


----------



## tim_m

Sparky1234 said:


> It's like riding a rollercoaster.


Haha yeah


----------



## tim_m

One other note, if you watch Van Helsing on SYFY. Episode 2 is messed up as well. At the moment it requires you to make a new 1P.


----------



## davidscarter

Would have missed _TDS_ last night (my next connection doesn't happen until this morning), but for some reason Suggestions recorded it for me; even has it as _TDS_, though the guide says _Comedy Central Programming_. Very weird.


----------



## JoeKustra

I sent in a change for MSNBC. The 11am program has swapped with the 1pm program. It took two days. But they didn't change their generic template so next week doesn't reflect the change. If next week does get changed I may send in a change for Cuomo Prime Time and Kasie DC.


----------



## TonyD79

**** Red said:


> I was quite impressed that they got the baseball games, with the correct teams no less, into today's guide.


I didn't see it until later but their Facebook page told people to do a force update for the games.


----------



## DeltaOne

Here on my Comcast system we've long had channel 19 for our local government programming. I like to watch our county council meetings on Tuesday. Recently they added channel 1085, same programming but in high definition. 

But the guide data for channel 1085 was wrong, listing county government stuff for a county in Louisiana. I sent in a request to fix the guide data and a few days later it was fixed. Then a few days later it reverted to the county in Louisiana. I sent in a second request, and it was fixed again. 

Then a few days later I got an alert saying channel 1085 was being deleted. The guide does not list channel 1085 but I can still tune to it. 

This morning I sent in a new request to fix the guide. I have no idea what will happen...


----------



## Sparky1234

tim_m said:


> One other note, if you watch Van Helsing on SYFY. Episode 2 is messed up as well. At the moment it requires you to make a new 1P.


Ouch. October 4th is still messed up for Will & Grace and I Feel Bad.


----------



## JoeKustra

DeltaOne said:


> Here on my Comcast system we've long had channel 19 for our local government programming. I like to watch our county council meetings on Tuesday. Recently they added channel 1085, same programming but in high definition.
> But the guide data for channel 1085 was wrong, listing county government stuff for a county in Louisiana. I sent in a request to fix the guide data and a few days later it was fixed. Then a few days later it reverted to the county in Louisiana. I sent in a second request, and it was fixed again.
> Then a few days later I got an alert saying channel 1085 was being deleted. The guide does not list channel 1085 but I can still tune to it.
> This morning I sent in a new request to fix the guide. I have no idea what will happen...


I have a similar SD/HD Message channel. If TiVo doesn't fix it you might drop an email to your cable company's local office or the county's web site.


----------



## DeltaOne

JoeKustra said:


> I have a similar SD/HD Message channel. If TiVo doesn't fix it you might drop an email to your cable company's local office or the county's web site.


Good ideas. Thanks.

The previous requests to fix the guide took about 3 days each. Today's request was fixed after just eight hours.

The SD channel, 19, has the call letters FCGC. (I assume Frederick County Government Channel). After today's fix, the HD channel 1085 has the call letters LOC-ACC. I guess that means Local Access.

I hope it stays fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra

DeltaOne said:


> Good ideas. Thanks.
> I hope it stays fixed.


Sort of off topic, but if you get a chance, connect your cable to your TV and do a channel scan. Both of my message channels are not encrypted. They are also DD 2.0 for some reason. This gives me a way to verify my cable card is working.


----------



## DeltaOne

JoeKustra said:


> Sort of off topic, but if you get a chance, connect your cable to your TV and do a channel scan. Both of my message channels are not encrypted. They are also DD 2.0 for some reason. This gives me a way to verify my cable card is working.


Connecting the cable to the TV would be difficult due to its size and being wall mounted. Sorry.

I'm curious about you using the term "message channels." Sounds like you're using it to describe local government channels.


----------



## JoeKustra

DeltaOne said:


> Connecting the cable to the TV would be difficult due to its size and being wall mounted. Sorry.
> I'm curious about you using the term "message channels." Sounds like you're using it to describe local government channels.


My cable company has a local "BBS" type channel. You can pay for posting ads, charitable stuff and upcoming changes. Right now the music is terrible. It's how I learn about unencrypted weekends of HBO and tomorrow's EAS P-Alert. Nationwide EAS Test 9/20/18

P stands for Presidential, of course.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> My cable company has a local "BBS" type channel. You can pay for posting ads, charitable stuff and upcoming changes. Right now the music is terrible. It's how I learn about unencrypted weekends of HBO and tomorrow's EAS P-Alert. Nationwide EAS Test 9/20/18
> 
> P stands for Presidential, of course.


Can't be Cox or Verizon where nothing is free!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tim_m said:


> One other note, if you watch Van Helsing on SYFY. Episode 2 is messed up as well. At the moment it requires you to make a new 1P.


This has now been fixed. Both episodes are under the same 1P (and it seems to be the correct one; i.e., the one that has the image etc., instead of just generic info).


----------



## Sparky1234

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has now been fixed. Both episodes are under the same 1P (and it seems to be the correct one; i.e., the one that has the image etc., instead of just generic info).


Thanks for the update.


----------



## tim_m

If you are in Texas check your to do list for Tuesday night if you watch Blackish and Splitting Up Together. They are airing at just after 1 am in the morning Wednesday due to the senate debate between Ted Cruz and Beto O'Rourke.


----------



## morac

Instead of Adult Swim on Cartoon Network this weekend, there is a 7 hour episode of “Cartoon Network Programming”.


----------



## JoeKustra

Since we've had such solid updates, and moved into quality, two happy stories. I put in a lineup form for CNN's Cuomo Primetime on Monday - fixed. I put one in for the lineup changes on weekends on MSNBC. - fixed.

Generic templates not fixed yet. But we really have a 7 day guide anyhow.

edit: The Guide Gargoyles messed up Cuomo Primetime. It should be season 2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I suppose this barely even qualifies as an issue, but I notice that the show You for the next two Sundays has all the right Guide Data...except for the description, which is from a completely different show (it seems to be one of those historical mystery shows; I'm sure if I were into that sort of thing I'd recognize the specific show it's from).


----------



## JoeKustra

Sony is dropping Gracenote from my Blu-ray. It's used for music & video searches plus CD artwork.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

First day in quite a while that I didn’t get an update. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> First day in quite a while that I didn't get an update. Hope springs eternal.


I've grown to expect inconsistency. I'm out to 11/13 on three units. Tomorrow two of those should extend two days. One small problem with my EOM restart is it can mess up the schedule for a day or two. We have been doing quite well in the guide area, at least with advancements. It must be a different department that handles quality. I did find an old friend this week: the original zap2it.com which still works but is sourced in Canada. http://affiliate.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do?fromTimeInMillis=1541466000000&aid=paalca#primetime It even knew my login and password.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> I've grown to expect inconsistency.


At least they're consistent!


----------



## schatham

HBO 2 on Comcast has to be announced from 3:00am until 6:00pm Friday. Kind of odd.


----------



## JoeKustra

schatham said:


> HBO 2 on Comcast has to be announced from 3:00am until 6:00pm Friday. Kind of odd.


I see it also. Not Comcast. East coast feed.


----------



## schatham

Now HBO zone has one 2 hour movie listed for about 8 hours.


----------



## Mr Tony

So why is it they can group some sports programming into one list but not others (mostly high school sports)

Next Friday and Saturday is the Minnesota High School Football Prep Bowl (the finals). There are 7 games across two days. All games are labelled "High-School Football" (dont get why the - in the middle) and below it is the class info (ie:MSHSL Prep Bowl Class 4A Finals) yet when I click "show upcoming" it only lists that title and not all 7 games?

They seems to have this issue with high school sports. The other issue is then it lists each one separate in the recorded list and not one folder. This sucks comes March when we have tournament finals each weekend (Girls Hockey, Boys Hockey, Girls BB, Boys BB). So instead of having 4 folders there will be 25-30 listings in the recorded list.


----------



## osu1991

unclehonkey said:


> So why is it they can group some sports programming into one list but not others (mostly high school sports)
> 
> Next Friday and Saturday is the Minnesota High School Football Prep Bowl (the finals). There are 7 games across two days. All games are labelled "High-School Football" (dont get why the - in the middle) and below it is the class info (ie:MSHSL Prep Bowl Class 4A Finals) yet when I click "show upcoming" it only lists that title and not all 7 games?
> 
> They seems to have this issue with high school sports. The other issue is then it lists each one separate in the recorded list and not one folder. This sucks comes March when we have tournament finals each weekend (Girls Hockey, Boys Hockey, Girls BB, Boys BB). So instead of having 4 folders there will be 25-30 listings in the recorded list.


At least yours are listed. They've screwed up the listings for Cox Oklahoma since they switched to rovi data. There have only been 2 weeks this season that we had something other than local programming listed for the high school games


----------



## osu1991

This is a new one. Today's update has now screwed up listings for Hallmark and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries on Cox Oklahoma. The listings for Hallmark are now mirrored for HMM starting at 5am central on Monday Nov. 19th. It's wiped out all the timers for next week on HMM.


----------



## Mr Tony

osu1991 said:


> At least yours are listed. They've screwed up the listings for Cox Oklahoma since they switched to rovi data. There have only been 2 weeks this season that we had something other than local programming listed for the high school games


Wonder why that is?

Maybe due to the channel its on? For the games this season here in Minneapolis they were on the "former" My Network station (WFTC) which is now called Fox9+ (owned and operated by FOX)

The championship games are on an Independent which is co-owned by the ABC affiliate


----------



## TivoJD

osu1991 said:


> This is a new one. Today's update has now screwed up listings for Hallmark and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries on Cox Oklahoma. The listings for Hallmark are now mirrored for HMM starting at 5am central on Monday Nov. 19th. It's wiped out all the timers for next week on HMM.


Just checked, the same for me in Tampa Spectrum market.


----------



## syllogistic

TivoJD said:


> Just checked, the same for me in Tampa Spectrum market.


Ditto here too in Nebraska. Spectrum is the provider. The wife is none too pleased at the moment.


----------



## syllogistic

osu1991 said:


> This is a new one. Today's update has now screwed up listings for Hallmark and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries on Cox Oklahoma. The listings for Hallmark are now mirrored for HMM starting at 5am central on Monday Nov. 19th. It's wiped out all the timers for next week on HMM.


Meant to quote you in my previous post as well. But yes, same here in Nebraska on Spectrum. My wife is scrambling to record new Christmas movies on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries slated for tonight and tomorrow night. Will have to settle for manual recording with the wrong program descriptions for now. Bad timing. Unhappy wife makes unhappy hubby. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

syllogistic said:


> Meant to quote you in my previous post as well. But yes, same here in Nebraska on Spectrum. My wife is scrambling to record new Christmas movies on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries slated for tonight and tomorrow night. Will have to settle for manual recording with the wrong program descriptions for now. Bad timing. Unhappy wife makes unhappy hubby. Thanks Tivo!


It's the same with the Hallmark channels on Comcast in the Philly suburbs too.


----------



## ajwees41

might be a c


syllogistic said:


> Meant to quote you in my previous post as well. But yes, same here in Nebraska on Spectrum. My wife is scrambling to record new Christmas movies on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries slated for tonight and tomorrow night. Will have to settle for manual recording with the wrong program descriptions for now. Bad timing. Unhappy wife makes unhappy hubby. Thanks Tivo!


Cox Omaha has the correct listings


----------



## Lyons00

Bay Area Comcast for both Hallmark channels, has the wrong listings also. Is there anyway to fix this? My X1 from Comcast has the correct channels, so its a TiVo problem. 
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Disinterested

The TiVo Guide listing of programs and times for the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel, HMM, (Comcast 1459) has been incorrectly duplicating the program listing of the main Hallmark Channel (Comcast 1458) in Connecticut (and I suspect nationwide). The Guide listing for the Hallmark Channel appears to be correct but the Guide listing for the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel is 100% in error. The Comcast guide for both channels appears to be correct, TiVo has dropped the ball in their Guide listings, again. The error occurred last week and was reported. So far, no corrective action by TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra

My two Hallmark channels have completely different Christmas programs. Small cable company. I checked Titantv for 17921.

The listings for tvguide.com are duplicates.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

The Fox Business channel schedule is all jacked up too, they made some lineup changes about a month ago and the current schedule is now showing the old lineup of shows.


----------



## TivoJD

syllogistic said:


> Meant to quote you in my previous post as well. But yes, same here in Nebraska on Spectrum. My wife is scrambling to record new Christmas movies on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries slated for tonight and tomorrow night. Will have to settle for manual recording with the wrong program descriptions for now. Bad timing. Unhappy wife makes unhappy hubby. Thanks Tivo!


I just forced a connection to get guide download and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries no longer matches the regular Hallmark channel, but didn't check to see if they are really accurate, just that they don't match exactly anymore.


----------



## JoeKustra

A more specific thread: 2018 Christmas Movies on Hallmark/Hallmark MM

Seems to be a problem for many providers.


----------



## DrDanQ

They better get the Hallmark Channel, Hallmark Moview/Mysteries channel straightened out real quick or my wife will go nuclear!


----------



## osu1991

It should be fixed as the various providers update throughout today. Dish is now corrected on receivers that have updated listings today. I just manually ran an update on my Roamio on Cox Oklahoma. The listings are now fixed and my timers for HMM have returned


----------



## Lyons00

I've rebooted 3 times and I have the same duplicate Hallmark channels. Any suggestions?
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## syllogistic

A forced connection got me back in business just now. I did a forced connection twice yesterday (morning and night) with no success. My wife is happy again!


----------



## syllogistic

Lyons00 said:


> I've rebooted 3 times and I have the same duplicate Hallmark channels. Any suggestions?
> Thanks, Jerry


Have you tried forcing a connection? In other words do the following:

Tivo Central > Settings & Messages > Network Settings > Tivo Service Connection

Just click the "Select" button on your remote once you get to Tivo Service Connection and let it do its thing.


----------



## Lyons00

syllogistic said:


> Have you tried forcing a connection? In other words do the following:
> 
> Tivo Central > Settings & Messages > Network Settings > Tivo Service Connection
> 
> Just click the "Select" button on your remote once you get to Tivo Service Connection and let it do its thing.


Just forced a connection, it said it succeeded but still have the same issues. I'll try again later.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## wish_bgr

Forced cnx here in Coachella Valley/frmr TWC now Spectrum market here. Hallmark Channel/HMM no longer has a mirrored schedule, now has different lineups for movies. Not sure if they Area correct, yet. Big download and loading did happen, so YMMV.

I did notice the 8p (PST feed for Hallmark/HMM Channels our here) movies during Thanksgiving don’t have any NEW tags appended to them. Has this been standard operating procedure for first-run Hallmark movies?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

wish_bgr said:


> Forced cnx here in Coachella Valley/frmr TWC now Spectrum market here. Hallmark Channel/HMM no longer has a mirrored schedule, now has different lineups for movies. Not sure if they Area correct, yet. Big download and loading did happen, so YMMV.
> 
> I did notice the 8p (PST feed for Hallmark/HMM Channels our here) movies during Thanksgiving don't have any NEW tags appended to them. Has this been standard operating procedure for first-run Hallmark movies?


I don't think NEW gets tagged to any movies on any channel, only TV shows.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I don't think NEW gets tagged to any movies on any channel, only TV shows.


Funny, Gracenote tags some movies with Premier.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Funny, Gracenote tags some movies with Premier.


Did that ever replicate over into our TiVo guides back then? I can't be sure but don't think so.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Did that ever replicate over into our TiVo guides back then? I can't be sure but don't think so.


I forget. I think it may have been on tv series, which are still tagged on some guides, but I don't think movies on the TiVo guide ever had Premier.


----------



## ManeJon

On my guide (Spectrum - TWC) the guide for METV and H&I are reversed. So if I want to see what is on MeTV I look at the entry for H&I - been like that for months, at least


----------



## syllogistic

ManeJon said:


> On my guide (Spectrum - TWC) the guide for METV and H&I are reversed. So if I want to see what is on MeTV I look at the entry for H&I - been like that for months, at least


In the past when a snafu like this happens, I've had success reporting it via the link below:

Report a Lineup Issue

In your case, put a checkmark in the box for "Incorrect Channels" and fill out the necessary information. They usually get these resolved within a few days.


----------



## Mikeguy

Looks like some of the Rovi Guide programmers have been busy doing Black Friday/Cyber Monday shopping rather than Guide input work: for the first time in a while, starting yesterday, I have a bunch of shows using generic listings in the Guide rather than specific episode information, and a bunch of shows on a rerun station using the generic show information for a specific, different show rather than using their own (show or episode) information.

Hopefully, starting today and with Cyber Monday behind us, the programmers can get back to work.


----------



## NorthAlabama

after failing to receive updates for 2 days (thursday & friday), i now have a hole in my guide data from 12/19 6pm until 12/20 6pm, with most channels listing "upcoming." it's far enough out that i'll give it an opportunity to self-correct before performing a cpi&tdl.


----------



## TonyD79

NorthAlabama said:


> after failing to receive updates for 2 days (thursday & friday), i now have a hole in my guide data from 12/19 6pm until 12/20 6pm, with most channels listing "upcoming." it's far enough out that i'll give it an opportunity to self-correct before performing a cpi&tdl.


Wouldn't two consecutive forced connections help that?


----------



## NorthAlabama

TonyD79 said:


> Wouldn't two consecutive forced connections help that?


it never has before, but i'll try it - in the past it normally self-corrects in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## NorthAlabama

12/19 guide data hole was filled following tonight's connection.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> 12/19 guide data hole was filled following tonight's connection.


Strange how there are occasional holes that pop up. I had a TBA on the local ABC 11 PM news the other night but nothing else appeared to be missing that I could see.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Strange how there are occasional holes that pop up. I had a TBA on the local ABC 11 PM news the other night but nothing else appeared to be missing that I could see.


yeah, i've counted over a dozen individual tba's across the guide as of last night, not a big deal, but more than usual.


----------



## JoeKustra

Speaking of weird stuff. Last night's Nightflyers S1E9 failed to record for me. History says it was a duplicate. It repeats on Saturday. I also have above average number of TBA, but the next two weeks are probably full of Christmas presents.


----------



## JoeKustra

The Year's 10 Best... to be the most influential and impactful during the year of *2017.
*
Only Gracenote has 2018. MSNBC 12/16 at 9pm EST. Even titantv.com has it wrong.

Interesting comparison of descriptions:

from tv.com and my TiVo's guide:
*The Year's 10 Most...*
A look back at 2017, spotlighting 10 memorable individuals, institutions and forces. Hosted by Brian Williams and Nicolle Wallace.

from titantv.com:
New, News, Politics, Profile
News anchors Brian Williams and Nicolle Wallace present a behind-the-scenes view of the stories of the people, institutions and entities that they believe to be the most influential and impactful during the year of 2017.

From the new tvguide.com:
*The Year's 10 Most...*
*tonight, 9:00 PM on msnbcH 564, 1 hr 2017*

From Gracenote:
*The Year's 10 Most... With Brian Williams & Nicolle Wallace *
*New*
9:00 PM on MNBCHD 564 • CC
Hosts Brian Williams and Nicolle Wallace look back on the 10 most compelling, provocative and influential individuals, institutions and forces of 2018.

I find it interesting that tvguide.com has changed, and that tv.com and TiVo are identical.


----------



## Mr Tony

I see a huge gap after Dec 29th of TBA programming.....especially on CBS. Guide goes until the 31st but after 6pm the 28th it looks like a crap shoot.
(yeah I know its 10 days from now)


----------



## JoeKustra

I have decided to keep my blood pressure under control by assuming that TiVo provides an 8 day guide with just generic templates after that.

I have CBS full, but Fox is TBA.


----------



## tim_m

Looks like guide data update is MIA today. First time this has happened to me in some time.


----------



## reneg

tim_m said:


> Looks like guide data update is MIA today. First time this has happened to me in some time.


Same for me. Mine goes out to 6PM on 1/1/19


----------



## JoeKustra

reneg said:


> Same for me. Mine goes out to 6PM on 1/1/19


I have three Roamio units that all received their "fix" early this morning. But tomorrow, that's going to be bad if it fails.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No joy here either.


----------



## morac

12/31 and 1/1 seem to have mostly garbage data anyway and there’s nothing new airing next week for the most part, so missing a day probably doesn’t matter much.


----------



## JoeKustra

12/31 in SI is normal for me. Anyhow: Daily Guide Updates


----------



## NorthAlabama

i forced a connection at 6:30, and grabbed info through 1/2 6pm.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

No data at the usual time (by noonish), but it came down sometime this afternoon.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> i forced a connection at 6:30, and grabbed info through 1/2 6pm.


Same here.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No data at the usual time (by noonish), but it came down sometime this afternoon.


nothing was available for me @ 4:30.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> nothing was available for me @ 4:30.


Try again. I forced a call at 7:00, and got it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Scheduled update this morning. SI shows program information to 1/1. I guess there were a lot of 2018 "seasons" that needed to be "fixed".


----------



## KDeFlane

JoeKustra said:


> I guess there were a lot of 2018 "seasons" that needed to be "fixed".


 One odd "season" glitch is on TNT today, where they display a *series *title of "Dr.Seuss" and a single episode title "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" -- it's the 1966 Boris Karloff special.


----------



## tim_m

Tot the update last yesterday and one today at the normal time. Now have data through 6 on 1/3.


----------



## Mikeguy

I got data thru 1-3-19, but with generic episode filler info. at least on one station for all the shows for next year. I assume that it will be filled with episode info. in the coming days.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> I got data thru 1-3-19, but with generic episode filler info. at least on one station for all the shows for next year. I assume that it will be filled with episode info. in the coming days.


Have you found any season 2019 yet? All my programs are blank in that area. Being consistent, My SI dates are 1/4, 1/3, 1/2 and 1/1 on various TiVo boxes. The 1/4 is on a Premiere and the TE4 has a whole day of TBA.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> *Have you found any season 2019 yet?* All my programs are blank in that area. Being consistent, My SI dates are 1/4, 1/3, 1/2 and 1/1 on various TiVo boxes. The 1/4 is on a Premiere and the TE4 has a whole day of TBA.


Not sure I follow. The 2019 show data I found lists shows but instead of having episode-specific info. in the TiVo Guide, the episode field uses the generic show filler info. (e.g. "This show portrays a quirky police detective as she and her equally-quirky detective squad try to solve murders in modern-day L.A."). I just checked and connected, and I'm still at Guide data through 1-3-19. The station I was looking at has new shows joining the line-up starting New Year's Day, and none of the new shows yet is reflected in the Guide line-up.


----------



## cherry ghost

The Big Bang Theory
“The Paintball Scattering” (Sea 12 Ep 11)
First aired: 1/3/19

A bunch of shows are “First aired: 1/3/19” that night.


----------



## Mikeguy

cherry ghost said:


> The Big Bang Theory
> "The Paintball Scattering" (Sea 12 Ep 11)
> First aired: 1/3/19
> 
> A bunch of shows are "First aired: 1/3/19" that night.


I have that as well with some network shows I checked. And so, some shows are current, others waiting to being made so. The shows I had checked and referred to earlier are on a secondary/repeat station, where TiVo has used generic show information in the past (until I called this to TiVo's attention and the situation was remedied).


----------



## JoeKustra

cherry ghost said:


> The Big Bang Theory
> "The Paintball Scattering" (Sea 12 Ep 11)
> First aired: 1/3/19
> A bunch of shows are "First aired: 1/3/19" that night.





Mikeguy said:


> Not sure I follow. The 2019 show data I found lists shows but instead of having episode-specific info. in the TiVo Guide, the episode field uses the generic show filler info. (e.g. "This show portrays a quirky police detective as she and her equally-quirky detective squad try to solve murders in modern-day L.A."). I just checked and connected, and I'm still at Guide data through 1-3-19. The station I was looking at has new shows joining the line-up starting New Year's Day, and none of the new shows yet are reflected in the Guide line-up.


I'm going to assume both you guys have OTA, not cable. For most cable programs (not news or old broadcast series) they have a season of 2018 right now. Example: CNBC Squawk Box which is on every morning the market is open. On 12/27 it is Season 2018 Episode 916. On 12/28 that data, along with every other program in the cable world using 2018, has no season or episode. They still show the date in the description block, but, like the "0 min 0 sec", that location is blank. With TE4, the 2018/2019 "season" data is part of the description block. When Rovi started to fiddle with the guide to make the scheduler work right this is one of their changes. They need a season for a series even if it is bogus or wrong (The Tonight Show). Some new cable-only programs have been assigned season numbers starting at 1, even if that is wrong (Cuomo PrimeTime).


----------



## Mikeguy

Yep, OTA here.


----------



## cherry ghost

I have cable


----------



## TonyD79

I don’t understand the 2019 thing. I have plenty. Grownish season 2 episodes 1 and 2 say 1/2/19 for first air, for example. Shows like GMA have correct dates.

Squak box is fine as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I don't understand the 2019 thing. I have plenty. Grownish season 2 episodes 1 and 2 say 1/2/19 for first air, for example. Shows like GMA have correct dates.
> Squak box is fine as well.


On Squawk Box for 12/24, what is its Season? On 12/28, what is its Season?

On GMA. Morning has no season. GMA Day has a season (1).

Everything has correct dates. My post(s) is/was about Seasons.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> On Squawk Box for 12/24, what is its Season? On 12/28, what is its Season?
> 
> On GMA. Morning has no season. GMA Day has a season (1).
> 
> Everything has correct dates. My post(s) is/was about Seasons.


S2018 for box on 12/24 and 12/28. No season for 1/2 but most of my daily type shows don't get full updates this far out.

Some shows never have a season. I'm still not sure what your issue is.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> S2018 for box on 12/24 and 12/28. No season for 1/2 but most of my daily type shows don't get full updates this far out.
> Some shows never have a season. I'm still not sure what your issue is.


OCD. 

The morning "Today" show is correct. PBS News Hour is close.


----------



## Mr Tony

as if the 0min 0sec thing for college football is bad enough....today with an update Tivo reaches new "heights" 

Sunday's NFL games they show on CBS at noon and 4:25. from 3:25-4:25 it says "to be announced" and then from 4:25-7:30 shows NFL followed by The Neighborhood pilot (rerun). No 60 minutes listed. Only issue is Central time games are at noon and 3:25.

Lets see if they fix it in the next day or so.


----------



## hybucket

TiVO Guide is consistently not to be depended upon. Trying to schedule the new season of "Angie Tribecca," which TBS is running in a marathon, including all the episodes of Season 4, this Saturday and Sunday. The TiVO Guide does not have any of this listed. I tried doing a couple of updates...nothing. Comcast does have the listing. Well, I guess Comcast has to do something right.


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> as if the 0min 0sec thing for college football is bad enough....today with an update Tivo reaches new "heights"
> 
> Sunday's NFL games they show on CBS at noon and 4:25. from 3:25-4:25 it says "to be announced" and then from 4:25-7:30 shows NFL followed by The Neighborhood pilot (rerun). No 60 minutes listed. Only issue is Central time games are at noon and 3:25.
> 
> Lets see if they fix it in the next day or so.


I'll give them credit...was fixed sometime today because did a force and it updated properly...well the times. They still have the wrong teams listed


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Did anyone get an update today? Wasn’t sure when the NFL games were fixed as I don’t think they’re correct yet for me.


----------



## tim_m

Not as of yet but they've been coming in early evening recently.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Did anyone get an update today? Wasn't sure when the NFL games were fixed as I don't think they're correct yet for me.


While it wasn't my old 2-day update, it did come through just after noon for one day. As for NFL, only tomorrow shows up in a Search.

Next week is (in the guide) as TBA.


----------



## tommage1

I usually get my guide updates around 10-11AM central. Lately my OTA boxes are getting the updates during this time period (I usually force connections around 11AM) but cable has been lagging, sometimes not until the evening. As for 2019, most of my main channels have full info for the shows, a few local type are generic.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> I usually get my guide updates around 10-11AM central. Lately my OTA boxes are getting the updates during this time period (I usually force connections around 11AM) but cable has been lagging, sometimes not until the evening. As for 2019, most of my main channels have full info for the shows, a few local type are generic.


I can understand the process of manual service connections and you know what to expect. It's that ability that attracts members who speak out when TiVo changes something. They will be the most vocal when they lose control. Example: Live Guide.

I like to wait for TiVo to do its job. That means service connections once a day, about every 26 hours, from 2am to 6pm EST, and there will be one day with no new data and one day with 2 days of data. It's like waiting for Christmas morning. Whatever makes you happy. I've even accepted two recent changes: after 8 days the guide is mostly generic, especially for late night. Also the data doesn't follow the same pattern every week. I have three Roamio boxes. Two have their schedule and the other has its schedule. I stopped wondering "why", it's just how updates work for me.

The next week will be very erratic. I'm not surprised.


----------



## JoeKustra

Daily update at 12pm. No data. You jinxed it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> I like to wait for TiVo to do its job. That means service connections once a day, about every 26 hours, from 2am to 6pm EST, and there will be one day with no new data and one day with 2 days of data. It's like waiting for Christmas morning...


i feel the same way, except for my monday night forced connection, since it usually follows 3 days without an update. if i wait for tivo until tuesday or wednesday to automatically update, then it's 4-5 days of tdl for me to prune.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I wish I could break my compulsion to connect this stupid box once a day but it’s hard. Nothing yet as of today.


----------



## series5orpremier

No update in three days.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got updates yesterday and Friday, although late. Nothing at noon today, but I haven't tried since.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Sent out a smoke signal on Twitter to Asia, will see if they respond.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Told Asia that I have rebooted and forced numerous connections the past few days to get new guide data. They asked me to check if I was connected to the internet. I know it’s a script but smh.


----------



## Mr Tony

nothing today. Still goes out to 1/10 at 11am


----------



## KDeFlane

they probably busted their overtime budget getting that quick update on Saturday just in time for the Angie Tribeca marathon. The hamsters are collapsed in a ball at the bottom of their cage. Let's hope they recover for the New Year.


----------



## Mr Tony

pretty sure they are hungover in the philippines with new Years (after all they are 14 hours ahead of me here in Minnesota)


----------



## tim_m

No update here either for 3 days.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

unclehonkey said:


> pretty sure they are hungover in the Philippians with new Years (after all they are 14 hours ahead of me here in Minnesota)


I've sent them a couple of messages on Twitter and no response so they are no doubt out of the office partying.


----------



## Mr Tony

getting something right now.....I think

yup. Up to Sunday 1/13

Waiting for it to finish to see how jacked up it is 

edit: Quick scan thru sees the NFL game Saturday on ABC & FOX but Sundays games are TBA in the guide


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> yup. Up to Sunday 1/13
> edit: Quick scan thru sees the NFL game Saturday on ABC & NBC but Sundays games are TBA in the guide


Most of what came through is TBA.


----------



## series5orpremier

Still no sign of the final two Alec Baldwin Show episodes (in the TBA zone both Jan. 5 and Jan. 12) but at least Brooklyn Nine-Nine and The Good Place are finally back on the board.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Most of what came through is TBA.


a fair amount of TBA but at least its a start


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I guess hitting them up on Twitter works.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> Most of what came through is TBA.


I'm only seeing a handful of TBA. Pretty solid mostly.


----------



## Mr Tony

TonyD79 said:


> I'm only seeing a handful of TBA. Pretty solid mostly.


starting the 10th its alot of TBA on the networks


----------



## tim_m

Got the data and everything i watched filled in properly.


----------



## TonyD79

unclehonkey said:


> starting the 10th its alot of TBA on the networks


Nope. All good into 1/12 pm.


----------



## Mr Tony

TonyD79 said:


> Nope. All good into 1/12 pm.


hmmm..mine shows 1/10 then TBA on most OTA networks...maybe I'll need to do another force


----------



## Mr Tony

so I just did a force connect and here are the results
-Roamio OTA (with cable card...on cable). ABC & FOX shows guide. rest are TBA
-Series 3/Tivo HD on antenna...guide out until 1/13

weird......


----------



## Mr Tony

Also just looked and Sundays games are listed in the TivoHD but the Roamio still says TBA for the Sunday games (CBS & NBC)


----------



## Mr Tony

guide filled in a little more this morning after an update but still gaps of TBA this weekend on the Roamio. Havent checked the TivoHD yet


----------



## Mr Tony

still a fair amount of TBA on the networks this weekend


----------



## Mr Tony

Do different Tivo models have different guide update times? Because I am confused as heck with the TBA's that show in the guide for this weekend.

So this morning at 10:00 CST I did a force update on all 4 Tivos I have going (Roamio OTA with CC added...on cable, TivoHD and 2 Premieres I got from goodwill on OTA). All updated and show indexed this morning (between 5a and 7am). But when I check the programming I have different results depending on unit

On the Roamio TBA's show in the guide Saturday (times Central)
ABC 2-3:30p
CBS 2:30-5p and 7-9p
FOX 6-6:30p

Sunday
CBS 11a-12p and 3:30-5:30p
ABC 10a-2p and 4-6p
NBC 11a-1:30p
FOX 3-6p

The TivoHD has the same except Saturday FOX 6-6:30p which shows guide info. The 2 Premieres show guide for everything except NBC 11-1:30p Sunday.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

unclehonkey said:


> Do different Tivo models have different guide update times? Because I am confused as heck with the TBA's that show in the guide for this weekend.
> 
> So this morning at 10:00 CST I did a force update on all 4 Tivos I have going (Roamio OTA with CC added...on cable, TivoHD and 2 Premieres I got from goodwill on OTA). All updated and show indexed this morning (between 5a and 7am). But when I check the programming I have different results depending on unit
> 
> On the Roamio TBA's show in the guide Saturday (times Central)
> ABC 2-3:30p
> CBS 2:30-5p and 7-9p
> FOX 6-6:30p
> 
> Sunday
> CBS 11a-12p and 3:30-5:30p
> ABC 10a-2p and 4-6p
> NBC 11a-1:30p
> FOX 3-6p
> 
> The TivoHD has the same except Saturday FOX 6-6:30p which shows guide info. The 2 Premieres show guide for everything except NBC 11-1:30p Sunday.


I have a Roamio Plus (cable & Comcast) and some of the same missing data but not all. Very strange.


----------



## Mr Tony

so now I did a force on the Roamio at 11:15am and everything filled in except Sunday 11a-3pm

The TivoHD is working on it. So I assume that will fill in too (its only at 5% loading right now)

edit: TivoHD seems to be filling in the TBA's too....


----------



## TonyD79

We always get oddities when adjustable sports are involved. This weekend is the wild card nfl which was not determined until Sunday night. A lot of those slots were potential games.


----------



## Mr Tony

TonyD79 said:


> We always get oddities when adjustable sports are involved. This weekend is the wild card nfl which was not determined until Sunday night. A lot of those slots were potential games.


I understand that. The issue was those slots (the games) were filled Tuesday yet the other slots were still TBA until this morning when zap2it/titantv had the info online Tuesday morning. And the fact that the Premieres updated early today yet the TivoHD & Roamio didnt update until late this morning. And that was doing force connects.

Next weekends (divisional weekend) game times are already set and for the most part are filled in already including pregames


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> Do different Tivo models have different guide update times? Because I am confused as heck with the TBA's that show in the guide for this weekend.


Some light reading: Daily Guide Updates

Also, the online guides don't agree.

zap2it.com is Gracenote
titantv.com and tvguide.com are CBSInteractive
tv.com is TiVo


----------



## mrsean

The guide data for HGTV is terrible. For instance, I was watching some episodes of Bahamas Life and there were labeled as S2 Ep22, S2 Ep23, etc. Bahamas Life, in actuality only has 14 episode seasons. Also, most of the episode titles are missing and the descriptions are off. Sometimes the description starts with "A couple is searching for..." but when you watch that show it turns out to be two friends looking for an island getaway.

Is there any way that this can be corrected?


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo doesn't have Jimmy Kimmel Live as new tonight. If you have a 1P, you might adjust it. It is missing metadata on Gracenote also.

Possible problem: new season (17) starts tonight. TiVo doesn't handle changes very well.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo doesn't have Jimmy Kimmel Live as new tonight. If you have a 1P, you might adjust it. It is missing metadata on Gracenote also.
> 
> Possible problem: new season (17) starts tonight. TiVo doesn't handle changes very well.


Probably because there was no update today I'd guess.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Probably because there was no update today I'd guess.


My late post was due to waiting for the scheduled update at 16:35, but I've been watching the internet guide also. Finding the season has changed make it easier to understand. Someday they may catch up with The Tonight Show.

Tomorrow is my day with no data. Update at 3am.


----------



## morac

It’s probably too late to fix this since the networks just agreed to air it, but POTUS is preempting prime time (Eastern) tomorrow. I would hope Tivo fixes tomorrow’s guide data, but they probably won’t.

In case they do though, I suggest forcing a connection tomorrow evening.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> It's probably too late to fix this since the networks just agreed to air it, but POTUS is preempting prime time (Eastern) tomorrow. I would hope Tivo fixes tomorrow's guide data, but they probably won't.
> In case they do though, I suggest forcing a connection tomorrow evening.


Still no change on Gracenote. I expect tonight's PSA will cause a lot of confusion. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Still no change on Gracenote. I expect tonight's PSA will cause a lot of confusion. I hope I am wrong.


I'd bet you're not wrong.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'd bet you're not wrong.


Let me rephrase: Tonight's PSA will cause problems with TV schedules.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Let me rephrase: Tonight's PSA will cause problems with TV schedules.


Oh yeah, its gonna be a mess for the poor souls who are recording from network TV tonight.


----------



## Mr Tony

eh it dont start until 8 Central so I'll be good (have shows that are on at 7 & 7:30)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Just shot up a flare to Asia on Twitter. We’ll see if it works again this time.


----------



## ManeJon

Yes, I wonder what the networks will do. His speech is supposed to be 8 minutes - I'm sure there will be a 2 min or so introduction from the networks, Then will the democrats response be immediate or? Then I'm sure there will be some analysis afterwords. So at least 1/2 hour (probably more) on the east coast and probably central they can't really delay the evening programming since it would run into local news etc. I don't think they could just skip a program in the eastern 2 time zones but not western ones. 
Do they just totally skip the normal 9(EST) programs and show episodes next week. Will be interesting. It would be nice it on their web sites they would say what evening schedule will be - saw it on one network but what they said didn't make sense since it said President would be on at 10:00.
Well we will know by tomorrow.


----------



## morac

ManeJon said:


> Yes, I wonder what the networks will do. His speech is supposed to be 8 minutes - I'm sure there will be a 2 min or so introduction from the networks, Then will the democrats response be immediate or? Then I'm sure there will be some analysis afterwords. So at least 1/2 hour (probably more) on the east coast and probably central they can't really delay the evening programming since it would run into local news etc. I don't think they could just skip a program in the eastern 2 time zones but not western ones.
> Do they just totally skip the normal 9(EST) programs and show episodes next week. Will be interesting. It would be nice it on their web sites they would say what evening schedule will be - saw it on one network but what they said didn't make sense since it said President would be on at 10:00.
> Well we will know by tomorrow.


FYI there is more up to date info in Potus Interruptus 1/8/19


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Data just came through after my Twitter message and no listings for the Trump fireside chat. Pad your recordings!


----------



## ManeJon

At least here in Maine CBS (which did total of 1/2 hour special) didn't show FBI at all - they filled in 1/2 hour with some show and then went right to NCIS New Orleans on time. Don't know about rest of country - wonder when FBI will air.
Did other time zones get FBI? 
ABC started the Rookie late but ran their shows


----------



## Mr Tony

ManeJon said:


> At least here in Maine CBS (which did total of 1/2 hour special) didn't show FBI at all - they filled in 1/2 hour with some show and then went right to NCIS New Orleans on time. Don't know about rest of country - wonder when FBI will air.
> Did other time zones get FBI?
> ABC started the Rookie late but ran their shows


per the other thread
* CBS is bumping its fresh episodes of FBI and NCIS: New Orleans to next week (NCISproper remains unaffected).*
Potus Interruptus 1/8/19


----------



## ManeJon

I did some searching and found the FBI episode next week - it was not scheduled to record from my pass even though marked as new so I had to add manually. Others might want to check to make sure what they missed will be recorded.


----------



## JoeKustra

ManeJon said:


> I did some searching and found the FBI episode next week - it was not scheduled to record from my pass even though marked as new so I had to add manually. Others might want to check to make sure what they missed will be recorded.


Just checked. Normal connection this morning. NCIS episode 12 is not a repeat since it wasn't affected. Both FBI & NCIS: NO are episodes 11 from last week and are in my TDL.


----------



## Mr Tony

submitted a ticket this morning because Justice Network changed their lineup on 1/7 and tonight on a force it was updated

yay whee!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for an update...


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for an update...


I'm thinking that since we have a new year, we have a new schedule. I didn't get my two-day update on anything yesterday. It could have moved to a new day or it may have changed to a real "daily" update. That would be nice. But getting an update at 5pm and again at 3am seems strange. But it's TiVo. A lot seems strange.


----------



## Mr Tony

I'll throw this in here in case someone knows (instead of a new thread)

So yesterday on the news they mentioned that the 9pm CST 48hrs show was going to be on Jayme Closs. The guide said otherwise (probably what they were going to show before she was found) but I set a timer. I did an update around 7:30 and the guide updated to show the correct program info. Yet when I look at my recorded shows it still shows the old program title. Is this one of those where I should have deleted the timer and then reset it so it has the new program info?


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> I'll throw this in here in case someone knows (instead of a new thread)
> So yesterday on the news they mentioned that the 9pm CST 48hrs show was going to be on Jayme Closs. The guide said otherwise (probably what they were going to show before she was found) but I set a timer. I did an update around 7:30 and the guide updated to show the correct program info. Yet when I look at my recorded shows it still shows the old program title. Is this one of those where I should have deleted the timer and then reset it so it has the new program info?


It would depend on your viewing habits. If the title is important to you for whatever reason, then I would have killed the entry in your TDL and selected the program in the guide. Probably if you check the deleted items folder it will show the correct name.

I saw my 1P had SNL scheduled for last night. I just let it record and deleted it this morning. I have to keep my OCD under control.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> I have to keep my OCD under control.


Well, technically, if you can control it, it's not OCD.

Not to be OCD about it...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Two days' data today, so it's all up to date.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> It would depend on your viewing habits. If the title is important to you for whatever reason, then I would have killed the entry in your TDL and selected the program in the guide.


oh well hindsight is 20/20. I just figured because the guide showed the correct episode synopsis the recording would too since it hadnt started recording yet.



> Probably if you check the deleted items folder it will show the correct name.


I might try that. Delete it and then rescue it from the deleted folder



> I saw my 1P had SNL scheduled for last night. I just let it record and deleted it this morning. I have to keep my OCD under control.


it had general info (or no OAD) so thats why it recorded. Mine did too.


----------



## samccfl99

FBI and NCIS NOLA was not on the TDL this past Tue (caught that in time). Kimmel did not show up as NEW the first 3 days of last week (I should have known better and had to watch most of it WITH commercials On Demand when I found out) and Chicago Fire (between Med and PD) has not had SKIP the last 2 weeks, while the other 2 did. 

But of course many of us do not pay anything monthly to Tivo, Inc, so what can we expect? Oh well...


----------



## davidscarter

Anyone else seeing huge gaps of guide data between the evening on Monday the 28th to late afternoon on Wednesday the 30th?


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Anyone else seeing huge gaps of guide data between the evening on Monday the 28th to late afternoon on Wednesday the 30th?


Leaving room for a really long SOTU?


----------



## JoeKustra

At this time, both The Tonight Show and Jimmy Kimmel Live are TBA. TDS is ok, but I expect it to change to CC Programming when I get my daily fix.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> At this time, both The Tonight Show and Jimmy Kimmel Live are TBA. TDS is ok, but I expect it to change to CC Programming when I get my daily fix.


Lots of TBA on the backend for me which is unusual, maybe the hamsters took a half day holiday today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Lots of TBA on the backend for me which is unusual, maybe the hamsters took a half day holiday today.


To get a better feel for guide problems, look at tv.com which gets its data from TiVo. At this time there are just gray blocks for many programs. My TE4 box received its update and now I have data to 2/1 and CC Programming. But late night is fixed.

Just thinking: My guide has TBA for NBC, CBS and soon ABC. They have virtually killed all the soaps. I would not want to be the person who said TiVo is great when all those people who time shift their "stories" tonight find out.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I set my Roamio to record over five hours of "To Be Announced" on January 20. I didn't know I had done this so it's a good thing I deleted some episodes I was almost certain I had seen. I ended up with a football game. Now how does this not get updated? I know the teams weren't known but they could have at least called it the NFC Championship Game.


----------



## davidscarter

My service connection this morning filled in the previous huge holes that I had in next week's schedule. But then it also set tonight's _TDS_ to the dreaded Comedy Central Programming. Ah well, TiVo giveth, and TiVo taketh away...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> My service connection this morning filled in the previous huge holes that I had in next week's schedule. But then it also set tonight's _TDS_ to the dreaded Comedy Central Programming. Ah well, TiVo giveth, and TiVo taketh away...


It should be ok if you force a service connection. It's good on my three Roamio units.


----------



## Mr Tony

HarleyRandom said:


> I set my Roamio to record over five hours of "To Be Announced" on January 20. I didn't know I had done this so it's a good thing I deleted some episodes I was almost certain I had seen. I ended up with a football game. Now how does this not get updated? I know the teams weren't known but they could have at least called it the NFC Championship Game.


My guide showed both games...on 4 different units 3 different models (TivoHD, Roamio and Premiere)


----------



## JoeKustra

I looks like less boiler plate and more TBA. On 2/13, CBS is TBA during prime time. Gracenote and CBSI look ok.


----------



## JoeKustra

Updates are doing well recently. I hope this doesn't lead into problems: News Channels: live programs losing (year and episode) display


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Nothing today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Nothing today.


One was normal two-day and one was just one day. I did catch a failed VCM connection Saturday too. With the guide format changes being done I would be extra observant for a while.

My current TiVo project is to fix the boilerplate for weekend news programs. I'm doing one at a time. It should take the rest of 2019. I figure they're in that area anyway, so I'll complicate things.


----------



## Mr Tony

no update this morning and I see generic info for some shows
60 minutes
God Friended Me (it has the title but the synopsis is the general "an atheist gets a friend request from God via Facebook")


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> no update this morning and I see generic info for some shows
> 60 minutes
> God Friended Me (it has the title but the synopsis is the general "an atheist gets a friend request from God via Facebook")


Usual TiVo errors. Check zap2it.com for accurate data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Just sent a DM to support about an hour ago and voila an update is coming through now. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Just sent a DM to support about an hour ago and voila an update is coming through now. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


First of today's updates fixed 60 Minutes but not GFM (bad descriptions).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> First of today's updates fixed 60 Minutes but not GFM (bad descriptions).


It's really annoying how bad the guide data is. There are multiple instances of shows/movies I watch that have multiple instances of the same program. NBCSN has "Skiing" while Olympic Channel lists out the same show but might have a more descriptive title "FIS World Championship". But it's the exact same show. And almost every Hallmark mystery movie series has been converted into TV shows from movies. Except when they decide to randomly keep them as a movie. Or then they don't. You can see the same program listed as a movie one day and then it plays again later in the week only it's a TV show now.


----------



## JoeKustra

I think they should adopt the tv.com model: if the data is possibly wrong, put a gray block in that slot. That should wake up advertisers and get some manpower to fix the problem.

Or nothing will happen and we live with a crappy guide. I was going to post about how this week's prime programs were really filled in and it even has late night beyond normal in its content.


----------



## Mr Tony

gotta love Rovi/Rivo/Tivi 
So for a month now my local CBS (KEYC Mankato) is expanding their morning newscast from 6-7 to 5:30-7 which pushes Ag Day and CBS Morning News up 1/2 hour (KEYC signs off nightly). Looking in the guide tomorrow they have the news right (5:30-7) but after that it says 6-7. UGH!

zap2it and Titan have had it right from the day you could see it in online

Ticket sent....yes I record the morning news so I can see what is happening weather wise after I get up


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> gotta love Rovi/Rivo/Tivi
> So for a month now my local CBS (KEYC Mankato) is expanding their morning newscast from 6-7 to 5:30-7 which pushes Ag Day and CBS Morning News up 1/2 hour (KEYC signs off nightly). Looking in the guide tomorrow they have the news right (5:30-7) but after that it says 6-7. UGH!
> zap2it and Titan have had it right from the day you could see it in online
> Ticket sent....yes I record the morning news so I can see what is happening weather wise after I get up


Since you brought it up... For the last month I have been on a quest to get my weekend guide closer to reality. That means both weekends when they appear in the guide. I'm pretty sure there are people who fix bad data and people who fix the generic/boilerplate guide data. I think when you send in the form for an error that tries to correct a program that airs during the present week it will frequently get fixed. But if it's a weekly or daily program, that department is not told so your fix eventually ends up in the past and you will be back to boilerplate. I'm not expecting immediate updates by TiVo when something changes, but it's obvious that repeating programs are ignored. I have a news program that was cancelled last November. I can fix it for the next airing, but it's a one time correction.

On a positive note, I have been searching guides by various providers. So far, we get more information in our guides that any other source. True, it's sometimes wrong, but our guide has much more information than we need. "Service", which we all pay one way or another, keeps people employed. You mentioned titantv. It's a source of guide data for some devices. That's why you don't see a third party mentioned at the end in the copyright section. Recently tv.com, which uses TiVo data, has replaced generic or missing data with gray blocks. Not even those boilerplate blocks used by tvguide.com (CBS Interactive) or your TiVo. I'm pretty sure most source content is only 8 days. The only program that reliable shows "new/repeat" to the end of our guide is The Daily Show. But its guest list may only include the current week.

Good luck getting your guide fixed. TiVo is still playing with season/episode numbers and other ways to make the guide work with the scheduler.


----------



## JoeKustra

No 2:00am on 3/10. TiVo hasn't messed it up.


----------



## Mr Tony

2 notes
-as of yesterday they fixed the news to show start time at 5:30am but they didnt bump Ag Day and CBS Morning up 1/2 hour. They still show AgDay at 5am.
-I see that Survivor went to :01 yet Tivo showed it ending at top of hour. World's Best showed 2 hours run when it was technically 1:59


----------



## tim_m

Anyone not get any on Tuesday but did on Wednesday that only loaded Monday the 18th but not Sunday the 17th?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine has been as expected this week...


----------



## tim_m

Hopefully it'll fix itself without needing to clear guide data and the to do list.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Anyone not get any on Tuesday but did on Wednesday that only loaded Monday the 18th but not Sunday the 17th?


Since I let it do it own connections, I never get any data on a Tuesday. I get two days on a Saturday to make up. System Information show guide data to 3/18, 7 days from what it had last Thursday. Sometimes an update on Monday gets missed, but it will then catch up on Tuesday. Kind of boring anymore.


----------



## tim_m

The misses for me seem to always be on Sunday. There's still plenty of time before the 17th, so hopefully it'll resolve itself. I currently have title not available on most channels from 7 pm on the 17th to 7pm on the 18th.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> The misses for me seem to always be on Sunday. There's still plenty of time before the 17th, so hopefully it'll resolve itself. I currently have title not available on most channels from 7 pm on the 17th to 7pm on the 18th.


I have found happiness: we have a 7 day guide with another five days of random stuff after that. I've been trying for months to change the random stuff, but no success. I guess since I see a "new" episode of a program on next weekend which was cancelled six months ago, it gives me the energy to keep fighting.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I have found happiness: we have a 7 day guide with another five days of random stuff after that. I've been trying for months to change the random stuff, but no success. I guess since I see a "new" episode of a program on next weekend which was cancelled six months ago, it gives me the energy to keep fighting.


Nothing today.


----------



## tim_m

I got an data Thursday morning. It's weird how inconsistent it is as to who and when updates do or don't come.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Miss today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Miss today.


Looks like our hamsters have a cold.


----------



## JoeKustra

Someone must have slept in. Late service connection got me two days.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Today's data seemed to come down at the usual time (I got it at c. 11:30). Along with yesterday's.


----------



## tim_m

A swing and a miss for me on Friday, no data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Shot up a flare to Asia on Twitter. Will see what happens.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Shot up a flare to Asia on Twitter. Will see what happens.


Two early updates went (stayed at) 3/26. Two updates just after noon went to 3/28. However next week's late night was not affected.


----------



## tim_m

Got two days update today but it messed up. ABC on Wednesday night says title not available and Lifetime from 7:30 to 9 just says Lifetime programming when it should say Project Runway All-Stars.


----------



## Mr Tony

Funny how they cant get the programming right yet they are able to update the Big10 semi finals with the correct teams today on CBS


----------



## morac

I went to schedule a recording for the “One Nation Under Stress” documentary airing on March 25 at 9 PM on HBO and surprise, surprise it’s not there, nor in search. 

Went to Zap2it and found it via search at the correct day and time. 

Is it basically assumed now that any Tivo guide data past 6 days is more or less just made up?


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I went to schedule a recording for the "One Nation Under Stress" documentary airing on March 25 at 9 PM on HBO and surprise, surprise it's not there, nor in search.
> Went to Zap2it and found it via search at the correct day and time.
> Is it basically assumed now that any Tivo guide data past 6 days is more or less just made up?


I expect 8 days except late night, where I get maybe 5. Even that made up stuff is boiler plate. The department that makes guide changes doesn't talk to the boiler plate people either.

As for that program, titantv.com has TBA and CBS Interactive shows the same error as TiVo. Only Gracenote is correct.


----------



## tim_m

I still have TBA for Abc on the 27th even after a CGD+TDL. Not sure why that didn't resolve it. It usually does. It is correct on titantv.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> I still have TBA for Abc on the 27th even after a CGD+TDL. Not sure why that didn't resolve it. It usually does. It is correct on titantv.


My next updates are in a few hours. I'll post if it's fixed.

Service connection at 11:20am fixed ABC late night. Next few weeks will be bad due to basketball.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> My next updates are in a few hours. I'll post if it's fixed.


Lifetime is still wrong for that night too from 7-9:30. It should be the finale of Project Runway All-Stars which my mom watches. It just says Lifetime programming.


----------



## tim_m

Another swing and miss for guide data today by TiVo. That's twice in less than a week for me.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm good this morning. SI says 3/30, 7 days from last Monday.


----------



## sibertiger

Somebody is purely lazy. Not sure when this happened, but guide data now shows the exact same tv shows for Disney and Disney Junior. This caused one of my Onepasses to record the wrong show from Disney Junior, because it thought it was recording the correct show from Disney.


----------



## JoeKustra

sibertiger said:


> Somebody is purely lazy. Not sure when this happened, but guide data now shows the exact same tv shows for Disney and Disney Junior. This caused one of my Onepasses to record the wrong show from Disney Junior, because it thought it was recording the correct show from Disney.


Same here. It's bad on CBS Interactive (tvguide.com).


----------



## Salacious Crumb

I have HSN2 SD programs listed in the guide but on HSN2 HD the channel is there but programs arent listed.
That seems wierd.


----------



## JoeKustra

Salacious Crumb said:


> I have HSN2 SD programs listed in the guide but on HSN2 HD the channel is there but programs arent listed.
> That seems wierd.


tell TiVo: Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Struck out yesterday and nothing was available as of this morning.


----------



## tim_m

Same here another swing and whiff.


----------



## JoeKustra

same as two weeks ago.


----------



## tim_m

Update today fixed all the previous issues i mentioned about Wednesday the 27th with ABC and Lifetime.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> I went to schedule a recording for the "One Nation Under Stress" documentary airing on March 25 at 9 PM on HBO and surprise, surprise it's not there, nor in search.
> 
> Went to Zap2it and found it via search at the correct day and time.
> 
> Is it basically assumed now that any Tivo guide data past 6 days is more or less just made up?


I submitted a lineup report about this days ago and it's still wrong today.


----------



## tim_m

I'm beginning to think the people who do the data have been coming to work drunk or high lately. Abc primetime on the 3rd once again with the TBA and they have the first half hour of Chicago PD but the second half as TBA.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> I'm beginning to think the people who do the data have been coming to work drunk or high lately. Abc primetime on the 3rd once again with the TBA and they have the first half hour of Chicago PD but the second half as TBA.


You really think we still have a 14 day guide? I don't have data for this Monday late night.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> I submitted a lineup report about this days ago and it's still wrong today.


Got a response that this was resolved. Guide data was updated to show "To Be Announced" for Monday at 9 pm.

Needless to say I gave them all completely unsatisfied responses on the survey they sent me.



JoeKustra said:


> You really think we still have a 14 day guide? I don't have data for this Monday late night.


Yep.


----------



## tim_m

Well generally the primetime stuff is usually correct.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm thinking the guide people are now part time.


----------



## Salacious Crumb

JoeKustra said:


> tell TiVo: Report a Lineup Issue


I got an email back from them saying RESOLVED.
BUT....
They fixed 1 of the channels HSN2 but they didnt fix TVG.
Guess i have to send in another request.
Shocking.


----------



## joelkfla

It would be nice if they hired people who know how to speak English.

Tricky Dick (S1 E3): Nixon enters office after navigating one of the *most greatest* political comebacks ...

They've been watching too many Little Caesars ads.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

Salacious Crumb said:


> I got an email back from them saying RESOLVED.
> BUT....


That "RESOLVED email is often a joke. I've received it and nothing changes.

I am also seeing more and more errors in the program guide, it is getting worse with each passing day.

I've missed recording programs because of its incorrect information. Program descriptions are often missing, showing only the series title.

The TiVo program guide is taking a major turn for the worse, and TiVo does not seem to want to change that new direction.


----------



## Gordon Currie

I have missed a few SNL due to bad metadata. E.g. 3/30/2019 episode shows 4/6 in the description. Therefore, when it comes time to record, Tivo blows a gasket trying to make a decision and finally bails. The reason given for skipping? Network unavailable. WTF?

I am now reduced to manual recordings that have NO metadata, so they all just say Manual recording.

I can't imagine sales are anything but in the dump.


----------



## JoeKustra

Odd that your description is wrong. Mine is 3/30 and Sea 44 Ep 16. It had SM and nothing strange on the viewing. I wish there was an entry in History when SM fails.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Guide update team had a case of the Mondays apparently.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Guide update team had a case of the Mondays apparently.


I got mine...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I got mine...


Hmm, strange. Will have to check again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It was especially memorable because the first episode of the final season of Game of Thrones showed up!


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Guide update team had a case of the Mondays apparently.


Nyet. But here's my problem. My Monday update is usually after 5pm. Therefore my Tuesday update is about 3am, so I expect nothing to happen. But on Saturday I expect two days. Been that way as far back as I have been watching.

But face it. Unless we go back to Gracenote, we will only have one week of real data. And even Gracenote has issues lately. Here's my test. Sunday starting at 6am will be MSNBC Live or it will be wrong. Right now it's ok. Expect it to go bad during this week. Also, you never get late night for the following week until Friday and sometimes Sunday for ABC. NCAA is no longer a factor, but NBA is coming up. I don't record much on minor networks, so most problems down in the Season Pass Alert forum don't affect me. The guide is an issue of the lack of quality as much as quantity. But it's all we have.


----------



## series5orpremier

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was especially memorable because the first episode of the final season of Game of Thrones showed up!


It's in the guide, but the season pass which picks up the first seven seasons isn't picking it up.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was especially memorable because the first episode of the final season of Game of Thrones showed up!


OK, thanks then I did get it and not realize it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

series5orpremier said:


> It's in the guide, but the season pass which picks up the first seven seasons isn't picking it up.


Odd, my season pass picked it up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Odd, my season pass picked it up.


Mine, too.

(Well, I guess that was obvious.)


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mine, too.
> 
> (Well, I guess that was obvious.)


Yes.

But mine, too. The wonderfully titled Game of Thrones 68!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Got an update today but after it finished didn't see the guide extended at all. Strange things are afoot at the Circle K.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine was fine...


----------



## davidscarter

Hmm, no guide updates for me for the past two days (last connection was ~4pm EDT today...)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Nothing yesterday, but two days' worth today...


----------



## JoeKustra

Guides are normal here too.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

There has been more inconsistency with daily updates recently and the time it takes to connect is taking longer too.

Got my update today, took about 10 minutes for it to download and no new guide data, todays update should normally add in the shows for two Fridays from now. Zilch.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> There has been more inconsistency with daily updates recently and the time it takes to connect is taking longer too.
> Got my update today, took about 10 minutes for it to download and no new guide data, todays update should normally add in the shows for two Fridays from now. Zilch.


It seems there is more human intervention over the last few months. But I'm happy if the next 7 days are 90%. My expectations are quite low.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Got my update today, took about 10 minutes for it to download and no new guide data, todays update should normally add in the shows for two Fridays from now. Zilch.


Same here. While SI says 4/25, there's no guide after Late Night from Thursday. One more box to go.

update: Wow! It took over 20 minutes to update my TDL. I just checked again and now I have a guide filled out through Friday, ending with Saturdays (imaginary) Late Show.


----------



## Mikeguy

CBS Sunday morning shows today were incorrect in the guide, from yesterday's guide data, but understandable, as weather/potential rain conditions led to a rescheduling of the Masters golf tournament today, and thereby CBS' coverage. After a renewing of the guide data mid-morning today, the guide reflected the current schedule (pretty good for Rovi). Zap2it seemed to reflect the modified schedule faster.


----------



## davidscarter

Finally got a guide extension with this morning's connection.

But...

Have a 48-hour guide gap, from 8pm Wed Apr 24 through 8pm Fri Apr 26 — i.e. the data that would have been loaded Saturday. That was when it went through the motions of downloading a bunch of guide data, but no guide data extension happened. Presumably it will get filled in a few days from now, as has been the case then this has happened in the recent past. Which has been about once a month or so...


----------



## davidscarter

davidscarter said:


> Have a 48-hour guide gap, from 8pm Wed Apr 24 through 8pm Fri Apr 26 - i.e. the data that would have been loaded Saturday. That was when it went through the motions of downloading a bunch of guide data, but no guide data extension happened. Presumably it will get filled in a few days from now, as has been the case then this has happened in the recent past. Which has been about once a month or so...


Update: Filled in with this morning's connection.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Any one notice that guide info for star trek discovery was wonky? With an hour scheduled but the show was way longer than indicated?


----------



## TonyD79

JACKASTOR said:


> Any one notice that guide info for star trek discovery was wonky? With an hour scheduled but the show was way longer than indicated?


I'm confused.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> I'm confused.


It was longer than an hour, so if it was scheduled for an hour it would have been cut short.

(He's Canadian, so it would be on cable, not streaming.)


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was longer than an hour, so if it was scheduled for an hour it would have been cut short.
> 
> (He's Canadian, so it would be on cable, not streaming.)


Last part is what I was confused on. Thanks.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Another odd update day. Got an update and it completed but the guide did not advance by a day as it usually does. So I rebooted and connected again and the guide advanced. Second time that’s happened this past week or so.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Another odd update day. Got an update and it completed but the guide did not advance by a day as it usually does. So I rebooted and connected again and the guide advanced. Second time that's happened this past week or so.


If I thought something in my guide was causing problems: CPI&TDL. My updates followed their normal schedule.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Another odd update day. Got an update and it completed but the guide did not advance by a day as it usually does. So I rebooted and connected again and the guide advanced. Second time that's happened this past week or so.


How are you checking the guide? It won't update until you go into the menus and back to the guide again.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> How are you checking the guide? It won't update until you go into the menus and back to the guide again.


That bug might be the oldest. Even with a Premiere and Roamio they are still different by one day in SI. I only use the SI date since the real guide end seems to vary.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> How are you checking the guide? It won't update until you go into the menus and back to the guide again.


I do go into the menu. So are you saying this bug downloads another set of guide data? That's what has happened to me twice.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I do go into the menu. So are you saying this bug downloads another set of guide data? That's what has happened to me twice.


No the bug is if you don't go into the menus after the guide data updates, the guide doesn't actually show the updated data. Once you go into the menu and then back to the guide it will show the updated data.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Another odd update day. Got an update and it completed but the guide did not advance by a day as it usually does. So I rebooted and connected again and the guide advanced. Second time that's happened this past week or so.


Also remember that a restart causes a service connection within 30 minutes. In the old days you could tell if data was received by looking at the Index time. Now indexing is done at random times, but usually early in the morning.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Another odd update day.


I find it odd that you still find odd things are odd.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I find it odd that you still find odd things are odd.


Ha, well I've never seen that sort of double data download before, TiVo is constantly breaking new ground!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"Nothing's strange...how strange!"


----------



## Mikeguy

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ha, well I've never seen that sort of double data download before, TiVo is constantly *breaking *new ground!


Such an interesting word choice.


----------



## Mikeguy

Am getting frustrated with what seems to be an increasing amount of generic show info. being used for second tier channel (e.g. StartTV), as well as PBS, shows in the Guide. I paid my Lifetime subscription fee, TiVo . . . .


----------



## morac

It seems like Tivo isn’t even trying anymore. 

Even if they get the correct show at the correct time, which is becoming more and more of a problem, it’s unlikely they will get the correct episode title or season and episode number. 

For a company who claims to provide a premium experience to their business partners, I can’t see how they have any partners left.


----------



## velouria28

Mikeguy said:


> Am getting frustrated with what seems to be an increasing amount of generic show info. being used for second tier channel (e.g. StartTV), as well as PBS, shows in the Guide. I paid my Lifetime subscription fee, TiVo . . . .


Yeah, I don't even get titles/descriptions for episodes of Frontline anymore which is crazy.


----------



## Mikeguy

velouria28 said:


> Yeah, I don't even get titles/descriptions for episodes of Frontline anymore which is crazy.


And mainstay late night television as well--I think that Seth Meyers' late night NBC talk show again has become, "Former SNL writer brings his humor to late-night television . . . ."

I assume that TiVo does this because it doesn't have enough employee bandwidth to get the job done, and isn't hiring enough people to get it done?


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> And mainstay late night television as well--I think that Seth Meyers' late night NBC talk show again has become, "Former SNL writer brings his humor to late-night television . . . ."
> I assume that TiVo does this because it doesn't have enough employee bandwidth to get the job done, and isn't hiring enough people to get it done?


It would be nice if they would tone down the generic descriptions for repeats.


----------



## JoeKustra

My hamsters seem to have taken a break. All boxes are stuck on 5/9.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> My hamsters seem to have taken a break. All boxes are stuck on 5/9.


Mine too. Just came through now.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Mine too. Just came through now.


Same here. I guess the two early morning updates will fix the rest. I did spot a problem. Chicago P.D. is displayed as Chicago PD and my 1P doesn't pick it up.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Same here. I guess the two early morning updates will fix the rest. I did spot a problem. Chicago P.D. is displayed as Chicago PD and my 1P doesn't pick it up.


There are so many problems any more it's almost pointless to talk about them aside from warning others.


----------



## chrishicks

I was browsing my TDL and noticed that according to Tivo A.P. Bio is apparently doing a crossover with Superstore. I don't know about anyone else but I can't wait to see how Jack and his students work into this story.

Imgur

*Tivo: finding new ways to screw up listings since 2016


----------



## davidscarter

Finally got a guide extension with this morning's connection, but now have a 24-hour guide gap from 8pm Thursday May 9 to 8pm Friday May 10. Which coincides with what should have been loaded with Saturday afternoon's connection, which went through the motions of downloading new data but didn't extend the guide. This has happened before, and usually fixes within a few days. But it is a bit annoying.


----------



## JoeKustra

My update this afternoon looks like the hamsters are on some kind of mushrooms. Not only has The Blacklist moved to 8pm, many other programs are messed up. I hope it gets fixed tomorrow. Gracenote has changed too.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> My update this afternoon looks like the hamsters are on some kind of mushrooms. Not only has The Blacklist moved to 8pm, many other programs are messed up. I hope it gets fixed tomorrow. Gracenote has changed too.


I saw on the preview last week that Blacklist will be at 8 this week.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I saw on the preview last week that Blacklist will be at 8 this week.


Yep, Blacklist is supposed to be at 8.


----------



## davidscarter

Anyone else seeing a gap on NBC from 8-11pm on Monday May 6?


----------



## JoeKustra

Nope. The Voice then The Enemy Within.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> Nope. The Voice then The Enemy Within.


I guess I'm just lucky then


----------



## davidscarter

Yesterday afternoon's service connection filled in both my 24-hour gap and my missing NBC primetime on Monday.


----------



## tim_m

Is it just me or is the data for all HBO channels royally screwed up the last several days?


----------



## GasmanZR1

tim_m said:


> Is it just me or is the data for all HBO channels royally screwed up the last several days?


Mine just screwed up within the last hour...


----------



## morac

Tivo isn't even trying anymore.


----------



## tim_m

GasmanZR1 said:


> Mine just screwed up within the last hour...


Mine has been off and on the last few days. It has been saying the same movie is on all day on both east and west feeds.


----------



## Mr Tony

morac said:


> Tivo isn't even trying anymore.


I agree. Like when I look in the guide on Heroes & icons and it says "Star Trek The Original Series" and then has "NEW" after it an a OAD of todays date


----------



## JoeKustra

My Comedy Central Programming wish list just got hit with 17 programs. They're old repeats, but somebody pushed the wrong button.


----------



## hybucket

The discrepancies in the TiVO Guide on a daily basis are just too numerous to even mention. I've stopped sending emails to the email address listed for guide problems as they never reply.
As mentioned in an amusing post above, they honestly just don't care anymore.


----------



## humbb

Rovi must hold the patent for bad programming guide data, and it has to be the least valuable in its portfolio. Hard to imagine any entity being successfully sued for infringement.


----------



## Mr Tony

I see they finally updated ABC for tonight. As of last night they still had NBA Finals Game 7 listed


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> I see they finally updated ABC for tonight. As of last night they still had NBA Finals Game 7 listed


I have my service connection later today, so the metadata may be corrected. Right now it shows not-new and OAD of 2/19/17. But since it's a series premier, and I was making a 1P, I would add "new & repeats".


----------



## Mr Tony

So looking at TitanTv 100k pyramid is new yet it shows as not new right now. Tell the Truth is new and as noted a such
Guess I'll have to hit record for 100k pyramid


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> So looking at TitanTv 100k pyramid is new yet it shows as not new right now. Tell the Truth is new and as noted a such
> Guess I'll have to hit record for 100k pyramid


The 100k has an R in the metadata. That probably kills the new icon. I like titantv.com's web site, but for accuracy nothing beats Gracenote (zap2it.com).


----------



## JoeKustra

Been a while. No data update today. Hamsters deserve a day off.


----------



## chrishicks

Anyone else seeing show title screwups lately? I have 1P's for a few shows but now they're a bit "off". Cops in the TDL is now "Cops O" and The Detour is now "The the Detour". Last week it was WWE Raw/Smackdown showing as Wwe which resulted in no skip mode for me on those. And then there's other things like South Park episodes from 10+ years ago showing up as new because they are called South Park South Park "title" instead of just "South Park".

This has to be some kind of sick joke at this point right?


----------



## JoeKustra

chrishicks said:


> This has to be some kind of sick joke at this point right?


Maybe they hired some kids for summer work. I have seen several typos recently. Keep your expectations low and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## tim_m

chrishicks said:


> Anyone else seeing show title screwups lately? I have 1P's for a few shows but now they're a bit "off". Cops in the TDL is now "Cops O" and The Detour is now "The the Detour". Last week it was WWE Raw/Smackdown showing as Wwe which resulted in no skip mode for me on those. And then there's other things like South Park episodes from 10+ years ago showing up as new because they are called South Park South Park "title" instead of just "South Park".
> 
> This has to be some kind of sick joke at this point right?


I noticed that as well.


----------



## ncsercs

What's really sad is that you guys pay for this crap.


----------



## wtherrell

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe they hired some kids for summer work. I have seen several typos recently. Keep your expectations low and you won't be disappointed.


How low should we go before giving up?


----------



## JoeKustra

wtherrell said:


> How low should we go before giving up?


I don't have a nice answer to that.


----------



## Mr Tony

ncsercs said:


> What's really sad is that you guys pay for this crap.


I don't. Tivo was paid off years ago.....this is gravy...except its the generic powder gravy you mix with water


----------



## morac

Seems like the guide monkeys have taken next week off as i have mostly generic guide data starting Monday.


----------



## JoeKustra

It's the most popular repeat week of the year. It's also has the fewest viewers. My TDL is really barren.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> It's the most popular repeat week of the year. It's also has the fewest viewers. My TDL is really barren.


It's the opposite for me. My To Do list is full of shows because they have generic guide data. Cartoon Network is particularly bad.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> It's the opposite for me. My To Do list is full of shows because they have generic guide data. Cartoon Network is particularly bad.


It pretty much often is. I've pretty much given up on TiVo with Teen Titans Go!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night I was expecting to see "Pyramid". It wasn't recording so I checked the listings and they said the episode aired June 16. Last night was June 30. I was watching "Celebrity Family Feud" and saw in the lower left corner "New" above the title of the game show I was supposed to be recording. So I went to the listings and selected "Watch Now". I saw that Joel McHale was on and I remembered he was going to be on two different ABC shows. And I had not seen these. It was still on but the 30 minutes that were stored only included a few minutes after the last commercial break of the first half. I watched the rest, including McHale and poor Allyson Hannigan, possibly the worst celebrity since Michael Strahan became host. Now I have to make sure I record the first half next time around.


----------



## Mikeguy

HarleyRandom said:


> Last night I was expecting to see "Pyramid". It wasn't recording so I checked the listings and they said the episode aired June 16. Last night was June 30. I was watching "Celebrity Family Feud" and saw in the lower left corner "New" above the title of the game show I was supposed to be recording. So I went to the listings and selected "Watch Now". I saw that Joel McHale was on and I remembered he was going to be on two different ABC shows. And I had not seen these. It was still on but the 30 minutes that were stored only included a few minutes after the last commercial break of the first half. I watched the rest, including McHale *and poor Allyson Hannigan*, possibly the worst celebrity since Michael Strahan became host. Now I have to make sure I record the first half next time around.


Just as an aside: yeah, the poor woman, she was admittedly embarrassed by her performance ("Really, I get all the answers right when I play at home!").


----------



## HarleyRandom

Having given myself that much information to help me remember, I should be able to identify the episode the next time around. Allyson seems more capable when hosting "Penn & Teller: Fool Us", assuming that like Teller, she's just putting on an act.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Struck out today for an update.


----------



## JoeKustra

I noticed. When I received my data this morning, my TE3 Roamio did a restart. Must be the heat.


----------



## davidscarter

No guide data with yesterday's afternoon service connection, and today's (late) afternoon service connection brought with it what I would have expected yesterday, but not what would have been expected today. It's like the guide data is running a day behind where it normally is.

Next scheduled service connection is early Sunday morning—normally it doesn't pick up any new guide data, but it'll be interesting to see if the expected data that should have come through with today's connection arrives...

EDIT: Nope, nothing new on Sunday morning.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yesterday's came to me yesterday (later than usual), but nothing today.


----------



## JoeKustra

They seem to be playing with the schedules. My normal "no data" was Tuesday. This week it moved to Saturday, which was my "two day data" day. With three Roamio boxes I see changes done with everything but the quality of the data. One box is TE4. Looking at next week's "Jimmy Kimmel Live", they all have the correct OAD, are new but have the "R" repeat flag in the metadata. It doesn't make me feel better, but tv.com, which also uses TiVo data is a total disaster.

To be clear, "no data" happens because my service connection on Monday was/is usually about 5pm. The Tuesday connection is about 3am. Not much changes in those few hours. It's why I always used to get 2 days of data on Saturday. Also, it's not a TE3 vs TE4 thing either. I have no idea why one TE3 box has its own schedule. It's like herding cats.


----------



## Furmaniac

I saw a show with the word hecking in the episode title and when I looked it up on IMDb the word should have been heckling.

My to do list said I was in the middle of recording Saturday Night Fever yesterday but it's nowhere to be seen on the my shows list and it's set to record today.
What is going on?


----------



## JoeKustra

No data today. Now 2 days short. That means my guide is only 5 days advanced from last Sunday.


----------



## JoeKustra

If the pattern holds, any connection after 11:30am eastern tomorrow should catch up on guide data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No data today. Now 2 days short. That means my guide is only 5 days advanced from last Sunday.


There was an update yesterday but the TiVo update team must be at the beach today.


----------



## JoeKustra

No new data at 14:00EDT. SI still says 7/24.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Maybe TiVo went out of business and forgot to tell us..?


----------



## Mr Tony

Hey it could be worse. The DVR I have to use with Consolidated (since its IPTV) uses Rovi data too....and it only lets me go out a week (actually to 4:30am of the day a week out. So as example right now its to Monday 7/22 at 4:30am). Yet search gives me programs up to 2 weeks out....go figure


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Shot a flare over the Pacific on Twitter.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> No new data at 14:00EDT. SI still says 7/24.


i'm at 7/25, but i haven't forced my ritual monday night 5:30pm connection, yet, so i expect it bump up a day or two.

what did you do!?!?


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm at 7/25, but i haven't forced my ritual monday night 5:30pm connection, yet, so i expect it bump up a day or two.
> what did you do!?!?


I did nothing. I gave up forcing service connections a few years ago. I also quote dates in System Information ever since the Premiere and Roamio began to change. I still have one more service connection in 20 minutes, but I doubt anything will change. On two of my Roamio boxes (TE4 and TE3) will do a connection about 3am EDT tomorrow. It's also normal for my TE4's guide to have two days of TBA. I usually wouldn't care, but my 1P for Jimmy Kimmel Live! is not in my TDL.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo Twitter Help punted and told me to call the 800 number.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo Twitter Help punted and told me to call the 800 number.


I'm so surprised!

I just sent them a tweet about Jimmy Kimmel Live! on tv.com.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i got nothin' at 5:30pm, i'll try once more later tonight.


----------



## klia

NorthAlabama said:


> i got nothin' at 5:30pm, i'll try once more later tonight.


I've gotten nothing new since the Friday, 7/12 update that goes through 4:30pm PDT on 7/25. TiVo has become ridiculously unreliable since Rovi took over, and customer/tech support don't give a crap.

Sure feels like there's a server in a basement somewhere that needs to be rebooted now and then, and I think I remember seeing a comment a while back where someone mentioned something to that effect. *headdesk*


----------



## sharkster

My connection for today comes up in a few minutes (4:50) and I'm also wondering if it will further the guide data. Mine shows Program Info To: Wed 7/24 so that means I only have guide data THROUGH 7/23.

Seemed like they had it going fairly well, in this one area anyway, for quite a while now so it's odd to see it not updating the guide data, even though the connections have been mid to late day lately.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Took TiVo Twitter’s advice and called their support number. Now understand why people get so mad at them, they didn’t listen to a word I said and kept running through their checklists despite the fact I told them I rebooted, etc. Was like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Took TiVo Twitter's advice and called their support number. Now understand why people get so mad at them, they didn't listen to a word I said and kept running through their checklists despite the fact I told them I rebooted, etc. Was like talking to a brick wall.


Oh, really? And tell me, SIR, when has a brick wall ever given you bad advice?

This kind of blatant brickwallism has NO place in a civilized society. You should be ASHAMED of yourself! You brickwallist!


----------



## tommage1

Nothing as of Monday 9:30PM Central. So over 3 days behind, this is the longest delay I've ever seen with Tivo. Am not really worried, I normally get the guide updates around 11AM. If I don't get one tomorrow after 11AM I might worry a bit, then would be 4 days behind normal.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Tried a CPI&TDL to see if that might force a download but it only got data out until the 25th as before.


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo Support responded to my tweet with a DM asking for my TSN. I guess looking at the guide is too hard.

Two service connections at 3am (TE3 & TE4) and no data. SI still at 7/24. Been a while since the hamsters went on strike. Maybe they were hiding all weekend. Next service connection after lunch on my other TE3. And tv.com is still bad.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I guess when TiVo went out of business, not only did they forget to tell us, they forgot to tell their Support staff!


----------



## tommage1

For fun forced connection at 7:30AM Central 7/16. Still nothing. As I mentioned by me the guide is usually updated after 11AM daily, occasionally not until evening. If it does not update after 11AM today it will be a record, 4 days, at least as far as I remember. I have been getting some "bad" recordings, a show in a season pass or wish list will record as Tivo thinks it is "new" when in fact it is not, it just doesn't have the episode info so records generically. A bit annoying but I'm sure it will be taken care of fairly soon, after all the program guide is kind of what we are paying for. I don't think calling will do any good, I'm SURE they know what is going on though I doubt the person you would talk to would know. Good thing there is usually a 12 day buffer, if not this would be a huge problem.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tommage1 said:


> For fun forced connection at 7:30AM Central 7/16. Still nothing. As I mentioned by me the guide is usually updated after 11AM daily, occasionally not until evening. If it does not update after 11AM today it will be a record, 4 days, at least as far as I remember. I have been getting some "bad" recordings, a show in a season pass or wish list will record as Tivo thinks it is "new" when in fact it is not, it just doesn't have the episode info so records generically. A bit annoying but I'm sure it will be taken care of fairly soon, after all the program guide is kind of what we are paying for. I don't think calling will do any good, I'm SURE they know what is going on though I doubt the person you would talk to would know. Good thing there is usually a 12 day buffer, if not this would be a huge problem.


You are right in that calling does nothing. I called again last night for S&G and they told me I have guide data out for almost 10 days and essentially that was good enough and I should call back if I run out.


----------



## tommage1

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You are right in that calling does nothing. I called again last night for S&G and they told me I have guide data out for almost 10 days and essentially that was good enough and I should call back if I run out.


Ah, well at least they understood enough to check how much guide data you have (I assume you have until around 4-7PM on the 25th depending on time zone). Most support would probably tell you to reboot or something similar................... The 12 day buffer will handle MOST problems (down to 9 now) but if a network changes something current on the fly you won't get it. Or sports listings that change daily based on results of a current completed game/match. I'm sure it will be fixed but I wish we could find out what caused the problem to begin with. The 4 days late is a bit concerning.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> The 4 days late is a bit concerning.


A few years ago I had a Sony DHG. It used TVGOS and an 8 day guide. The guide would always expand by one day. It did that internally. But data didn't always keep up, so you would have a day of TBA. It seems TiVo has applied that process to TE4. My TE4 Roamio has a guide that extends to 7/30. But it's TBA after 7/25 at 8pm, close to the TE3 box. Normally the TE4 box has two days of TBA at the end. Anyhow, it will be fixed soon.


----------



## tommage1

Well it's done, at least by me, forced update at 10:56AM central. I now have info through Monday the 29th 6PM which is what it should be including today's update. It had not been updated at 9:30AM (as I said my daily updates are usually around 11AM central). So it officially went 4 days without a daily update, a new record I think. Not THAT big a deal unless it's something that may happen again, wish they would say what caused the issue but I doubt they will, some people may not even know there WAS an issue, they probably don't want to call attention to it.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> Well it's done, at least by me, forced update at 10:56AM central. I now have info through Monday the 29th 6PM which is what it should be including today's update. It had not been updated at 9:30AM (as I said my daily updates are usually around 11AM central). So it officially went 4 days without a daily update, a new record I think. Not THAT big a deal unless it's something that may happen again, wish they would say what caused the issue but I doubt they will, some people may not even know there WAS an issue, they probably don't want to call attention to it.


Thanks. Looks like the hamsters are back in their spinning wheels.

BTW, TiVo support told me to run a guided setup.


----------



## sharkster

Yup, still no guide data update. I had that connection last night at 5-something and then, again, very early this morning and still no update in the data. I think we're down to having 8 days of data. SSDD with Rovi I guess. I feel stupid for thinking they might be getting it together, what with more consistent updates of guide data. But now this, plus increasingly incorrect guide data for what they DO put up. So many shows with bizarro-world guide data on shows and movies and plenty of 0min0sec idiocy. 

Is this really all that complicated? It never used to be.


----------



## tommage1

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. Looks like the hamsters are back in their spinning wheels.
> 
> BTW, TiVo support told me to run a guided setup.


Ah, guided setup, or reboot, or unplug and plug back in, solution for almost everything according to CS. Maybe CS was on strike for a few days, maybe wanted a raise from 50 cents an hour to a buck an hour?


----------



## tommage1

sharkster said:


> Yup, still no guide data update. I had that connection last night at 5-something and then, again, very early this morning and still no update in the data. I think we're down to having 8 days of data. SSDD with Rovi I guess. I feel stupid for thinking they might be getting it together, what with more consistent updates of guide data. But now this, plus increasingly incorrect guide data for what they DO put up. So many shows with bizarro-world guide data on shows and movies and plenty of 0min0sec idiocy.
> 
> Is this really all that complicated? It never used to be.


If you force a connection now you should get it. As I mentioned about 11AM Central it came though but had not come through at 9:30AM. Correct though on weird guide data, especially on "classic/old" TV shows, it's something that I doubt will ever get better, sometimes even things that were right get changed to wrong, names of series, specific episode titles etc etc.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Is this really all that complicated? It never used to be.


What if your guide was just the program name and the day & time it was on your TV? That's about all most guides provide. Until Rovi bought TiVo, they never had to connect the guide data to a recording device (since dropping TVGOS).


----------



## morac

Looking at the tivo iOS app the guide still only goes out to the 25th. Usually the online guide updates before the boxes do.


----------



## JoeKustra

I see that tv.com received new data. But TiVo Online has not.


----------



## sharkster

tommage1 said:


> If you force a connection now you should get it. As I mentioned about 11AM Central it came though but had not come through at 9:30AM. Correct though on weird guide data, especially on "classic/old" TV shows, it's something that I doubt will ever get better, sometimes even things that were right get changed to wrong, names of series, specific episode titles etc etc.


Thanks! I punched it through again and it did advance the guide data, so yay for that! 

But, just to ruin a perfect moment, it forked up the clock. So I'm running another one to, hopefully, fix that.

Well, that didn't work so I'll wait a bit and do it again before tonight's recordings start. It's nearly half a minute ahead. *sigh* damn you, Rovi


----------



## sharkster

Crud! I've run two more connections and the clock is still ahead. It's running about 10 seconds ahead right now, so not quite as bad but it needs to fix. Used to be that if one connection screwed up the clock, you just do it again and it fixes it.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Crud! I've run two more connections and the clock is still ahead. It's running about 10 seconds ahead right now, so not quite as bad but it needs to fix. Used to be that if one connection screwed up the clock, you just do it again and it fixes it.


It's quicker to use Networking/Internet Diagnostics. That also sets the clock. I checked to old clock computers and they are spot on.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> It's quicker to use Networking/Internet Diagnostics. That also sets the clock. I checked to old clock computers and they are spot on.


Thanks for the advice. But I cannot find that on my Bolt. Is it something new? Mine is the original issue with the original IU, FWIW

In 'Settings' I have 'Tivo Svc Connection' (which is what will prompt a connection), 'Change Network Settings', and 'Network Troubleshooting'. None of those have Networking/Internet Diagnostics.


----------



## JoeKustra

Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Internet Connection. I have no clue why it is so slow to disconnect.

TE3 and TE4 are the same. My clock is still spot on.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Internet Connection. I have no clue why it is so slow to disconnect.
> 
> TE3 and TE4 are the same. My clock is still spot on.


Thanks, Joe. I had not gone far enough on that one. Looks like it's the same but maybe it will straighten out later. At least I don't have much recording tonight so I was able to easily pad each one, just in case.


----------



## davidscarter

Did a forced service connection shortly after 5pm EDT and got guide data filled out to the normal expected range.

Thanks to those of you who rattled the Tivo cage until the hamsters were woken!


----------



## morac

I tweeted to Tivo Support yesterday and today they responded by asking me for my TSN. I responded that others said the issue was resolved, but they still wanted me to give them my TSN as they said there is an issue affecting some users preventing guide from downloading. I gave them my TSN and they said my box was affected. 

That said I just forced a connection and my box took a long time to load. Afterwards I had guide data till Sunday July 28th so I don’t know what support is talking about.

The online guide still only goes to July 25th.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> Afterwards I had guide data till Sunday July 28th so I don't know what support is talking about.


If you don't know what support is talking about, then you're qualified to BE support! Something to fall back on, in case your regular job doesn't work out...


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> The online guide still only goes to July 25th.


They told me to run a guided setup. (as if) I saw that Online is still bad, but tv.com now is up to date.


----------



## morac

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you don't know what support is talking about, then you're qualified to BE support! Something to fall back on, in case your regular job doesn't work out...


 But what if my regular job is support?

Technically I'm a software developer, but sometimes I feel like I'm in support.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my guide is good now, too, through 7/28, but it took forever to index, and this saturday night's programming on our local cbs is not accurate. i'll send an email to our local cbs program director, she seems to be able to get guide screw ups fixed in no time flat.


----------



## klia

morac said:


> but they still wanted me to give them my TSN as they said there is an issue affecting some users preventing guide from downloading. I gave them my TSN and they said my box was affected.


Ever since Rovi took over, support people have no idea what they're doing, and seem bound to some procedural script, no matter what the issue. And they blame stuff like this, that affects every TiVo user, on callers' individual machines, then tell those users to do all sorts of dumb stuff that won't fix anything because the problem is on TiVo's end.

But at least they rebooted that old server and got us our update.


----------



## Mikeguy

Why are y'all giving yourselves ulcers over thus? For those things over which we have no control, time for some Zen meditation . . . . (Of course, that hasn't stopped me from posting here and complaining.  )


----------



## JoeKustra

"Life (TiVo) is like a box of chocolates". Every service connection is like Christmas morning. I'll stop.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Just forced a connect, no new data here. Goes out on the 25th.


----------



## JoeKustra

slowbiscuit said:


> Just forced a connect, no new data here. Goes out on the 25th.


That's weird. System Information shows 7/24? I had three Roamio boxes update to 7/28.


----------



## TonyD79

klia said:


> Ever since Rovi took over, support people have no idea what they're doing, and seem bound to some procedural script, no matter what the issue. And they blame stuff like this, that affects every TiVo user, on callers' individual machines, then tell those users to do all sorts of dumb stuff that won't fix anything because the problem is on TiVo's end.


I think it was long before that.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> "Life (TiVo) is like a box of chocolates". Every service connection is like Christmas morning.


This is indeed true. And adding: "When not knowing if you are Christian or Jewish."


----------



## HarleyRandom

I've had a couple of problems this week. One day I was trying to check my listings on the Roamio for several weeks ahead and I didn't have anything just nine days in the future. So I went to Settings, then Network, and clicked to connect with the TiVo service. This always works. No yellow triangle like when I had both TiVos hooked up to a phone line, before my Roamio. 

Wednesday night I didn't have time to watch all three game shows on ABC (on the Roamio) so I chose my two favorite. But then I happened to notice "Card Sharks" wasn't recording. I checked and it was a rerun. Again? They hadn't had a new one for three weeks. While I was watching "Press Your Luck" I saw that "Card Sharks" was new. So I went to "Match Game" and selected "Live TV". I couldn't go back further than the beginning of that show.

Fortunately, my Series 3, hooked up to an antenna, can only record from two channels (not counting what is on cable) and I had to stop certain recordings so it wouldn't fill up and cause me to lose what I had recorded. This meant the other channel was recording and had recorded the last 30 minutes. Which meant I got the end of "Card Sharks". I don't really see what's so great about it. But I watch it. The Roamio listings say the episode that was supposed to air Wednesday will air this Saturday. So I'm recording it, hoping that means they'll simply repeat the episode that actually did air.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night I recorded and watched "Card Sharks". I knew how the second game was going to turn out. No matter how well the opponent did, I knew he was going to be unlucky and lose.

But here's something very strange. "Press Your Luck" recorded. The date of the original broadcast was July 31. That date hasn't happened yet. Also, I recognized Elizabeth Banks' dress, and the proof she hadn't worn it twice was the man saying Budweiser was a type of animal. "Let me finish reading the question".


----------



## JoeKustra

Three for Three. 8/1 is sticking around for a while. On the bright side, we aren't missing much.


----------



## klia

Here we go again -- no new guide data yesterday or today. Wonder how long this stretch will be?


----------



## JoeKustra

If this is the new pattern, then we get extended on Wednesday.


----------



## klia

JoeKustra said:


> If this is the new pattern, then we get extended on Wednesday.


The last one was 3 days -- Sat., Sun., and Mon. -- with no new data, then the big dump came on the 4th day, Tue.


----------



## JoeKustra

klia said:


> The last one was 3 days -- Sat., Sun., and Mon. -- with no new data, then the big dump came on the 4th day, Tue.


There are two (or more) schedules. I never get an update on Tuesday since my Monday update is after 5pm EDT. I get two days on Saturday. That seems to be holding. Also, tv.com seems to be ok this time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

All caught up...


----------



## jcddc

Rob Helmerichs said:


> All caught up...


Me too. And system just updated to 21.9.1.v14, which I hadn't seen reported here before.


----------



## JoeKustra

Back to even too. Must have been the heat.


----------



## JoeKustra

jcddc said:


> Me too. And system just updated to 21.9.1.v14, which I hadn't seen reported here before.


See: 21.9.1.v11


----------



## Mikeguy

*Mueller Report Congressional testimony alert, Wed., July 24, 8:15 a.m. EDT/7:15 a.m. CDT/5:15 a.m. PDT*:

Note that this hearing will be occurring on Wed., July 24, starting, I believe, at 8:15 a.m. EDT/7:15 a.m. CDT/5:15 a.m. PDT. At least for me right now, the TiVo Guide (updated by me just now) only shows the testimony programming on my NBC station. I assume that it is being shown on ABC and CBS as well (it was announced during the CBS Morning Show telecast this morning).

Feel for your friends out West--more important, send them coffee.


----------



## JoeKustra

It will be on PBS, CNN & MSNBC. No where can I find it showing on FNC. But then I found this:

Rumor That Fox News Won't Air Mueller Hearing Takes Off, Brett Baier Pushes Back


----------



## sharkster

I was a little surprised yesterday, with a mid-afternoon connection, that it didn't further the guide data. Then, this morning's was an early morning connection and it, too, didn't further the guide. 

Oh well - here we are again. At least it's not getting down to only a few days of data and I guess I'll just hope it starts doing it right soon and get back on track.

Don't get me wrong - I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I was a little surprised yesterday, with a mid-afternoon connection, that it didn't further the guide data. Then, this morning's was an early morning connection and it, too, didn't further the guide.
> Oh well - here we are again. At least it's not getting down to only a few days of data and I guess I'll just hope it starts doing it right soon and get back on track.
> Don't get me wrong - I'm not holding my breath.


Strange. My 3am connection was good as was my 3pm connection. I'm up to 8/3 on all boxes. You might give it another try.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm already to 8/3, with tonight's connection currently loading - i'll report back when it's completed and has finished indexing.

eta: now i'm showing to 8/5.


----------



## tommage1

Hmm, earlier this week an update ended up over a day late. Now happening again, no update yesterday, that's two missed daily updates in a week. Yet to see if it it will update today. That 4 days to get an update recently, I was a bit concerned since it was so long but now so soon afterwards two missed updates in just a few days, wonder what is going on.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, earlier this week an update ended up over a day late. Now happening again, no update yesterday, that's two missed daily updates in a week. Yet to see if it it will update today. That 4 days to get an update recently, I was a bit concerned since it was so long but now so soon afterwards two missed updates in just a few days, wonder what is going on.


Sounds like summer vacations have kicked in. Or the guide people got a new boss and they're reorganizing things. Looking at the Alert forum, the quality is still the same (bad).

BTW, no update today.


----------



## davidscarter

No guide data problem here; scheduled service connection at shortly after 1pm EDT brought the expected set of new guide data. 

The only issue is that Disney Channel is complete TBA from 6am on August 1 on. (Usually Disney Channel has generic program data at the top of each month until very close to the start of the month; this is the first time I remember it being just big 24 hour blocks of TBA...)


----------



## tommage1

JoeKustra said:


> Sounds like summer vacations have kicked in. Or the guide people got a new boss and they're reorganizing things. Looking at the Alert forum, the quality is still the same (bad).
> 
> BTW, no update today.


I got the update around 11:30AM. I usually force a connection around that time everyday as that is when the updates usually get done in my area. So it ended up one day late. Earlier this week an update a bit over a day late. Probably many people don't notice one day late updates, they used to happen once every week or two. But lately a LOT more for some reason. I record a lot of old TV series, many times they will have generic data for later in the 12 day buffer. Which is why I force a connection daily, when those shows finally update it might update an entire week of episode info.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tommage1 said:


> I got the update around 11:30AM. I usually force a connection around that time everyday as that is when the updates usually get done in my area. So it ended up one day late. Earlier this week an update a bit over a day late. Probably many people don't notice one day late updates, they used to happen once every week or two. But lately a LOT more for some reason. I record a lot of old TV series, many times they will have generic data for later in the 12 day buffer. Which is why I force a connection daily, when those shows finally update it might update an entire week of episode info.


Same here...got two days worth, because there was nothing yesterday.

And yes, it seems that there have been a lot more skipped days recently, and other days when the data is available later in the day than usual. Everything is more erratic than it had been.


----------



## ggieseke

Screwed up data?

Bad data for at least some providers is out there. Disconnect now, because someone really screwed up!


----------



## tommage1

ggieseke said:


> Screwed up data?
> 
> Bad data for at least some providers is out there. Disconnect now, because someone really screwed up!


Hmm, did not check everything, just that the update was done and some of the shows I watch. Strangely the connection ended up rebooting my Tivo, thought a coincidence but after what you say maybe not?


----------



## tommage1

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Same here...got two days worth, because there was nothing yesterday.
> 
> And yes, it seems that there have been a lot more skipped days recently, and other days when the data is available later in the day than usual. Everything is more erratic than it had been.


Yes about the later in the day thing too, the late one early this week I got in the evening instead of around noon so that one was about 1 day 8 hours late.


----------



## tommage1

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, did not check everything, just that the update was done and some of the shows I watch. Strangely the connection ended up rebooting my Tivo, thought a coincidence but after what you say maybe not?


Everything seems ok for me Roamio Plus on Comcast Chicago. It's on TE3. I have not looked at my OTA Roamios. And one Bolt on TE4, I use it OTA, use it to test drives and try to get used to TE4 in case it becomes mandatory in the future.


----------



## tim_m

Just a programming heads up, if you plan on recording the debate this week on the 30th and 31st, check your TDL. Yesterdays guide data update screwed it up. It has night one as new but not night 2. So if you had it scheduled to record it got deleted.Leave it to TiVo to have it correct then screw it up.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Just a programming heads up, if you plan on recording the debate this week on the 30th and 31st, check your TDL. Yesterdays guide data update screwed it up. It has night one as new but not night 2. So if you had it scheduled to record it got deleted.Leave it to TiVo to have it correct then screw it up.


Of all the on-line guides, only CNN has the debate scheduled. That's weird.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> Of all the on-line guides, only CNN has the debate scheduled. That's weird.


It's only on CNN. No other channel is covering it.Which seems kinda silly since not everyone has cable. I am sure it will be streamed online.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> It's only on CNN.


LOL


----------



## Mikeguy

tim_m said:


> It's only on CNN. No other channel is covering it.Which seems kinda silly since not everyone has cable. I am sure it will be streamed online.


I was wondering about that and find it bizarre--the OTA world is "excluded from the democratic process"? I'm fine with CNN sponsoring the debate, but then have the debate covered OTA as well.

Maybe we next can have a CBS All Access debate.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe we next can have a CBS All Access debate.


Do it somewhere else please. 

*Where can I watch? *CNN and Telemundo will broadcast it. But if you don't have cable, you can stream it on CNN.com or CNN's app.

Google is your friend.


----------



## TonyD79

Mikeguy said:


> I was wondering about that and find it bizarre--the OTA world is "excluded from the democratic process"? I'm fine with CNN sponsoring the debate, but then have the debate covered OTA as well.
> 
> Maybe we next can have a CBS All Access debate.


Debates are often (usually) on one channel. Especially primary ones. This is not new.


----------



## tim_m

And with today's guide update they fixed it. Night 2 now is listed as new again.


----------



## davidscarter

davidscarter said:


> The only issue is that Disney Channel is complete TBA from 6am on August 1 on. (Usually Disney Channel has generic program data at the top of each month until very close to the start of the month; this is the first time I remember it being just big 24 hour blocks of TBA...)


As of this morning's update, my guide now shows 9 straight days of TBA for Disney Channel staring Aug 1, followed by one day of generic programming...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> As of this morning's update, my guide now shows 9 straight days of TBA for Disney Channel staring Aug 1, followed by one day of generic programming...


The Twitterverse is not happy either.

The Disney Channel (East) - TV Listings Guide


----------



## tim_m

Anyone else here watch the show Divorce on HBO missing the series finale in their TDL? The guide data is actually correct but it is not labeled "new" so therefore not in the TDL.


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's in my tdl for mon 9pm.


----------



## Jed1

Program description for the episode is correct but it has an air date of 6/5/2019 so my 1P will not record it. I had to set a one time recording so I won't miss it. I have to check to see when my next service connection is as the guide data maybe updated before the program airs.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Anyone else here watch the show Divorce on HBO missing the series finale in their TDL? The guide data is actually correct but it is not labeled "new" so therefore not in the TDL.


You should post it here: Season Pass Alerts as some use it for program issues.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Program description for the episode is correct but it has an air date of 6/5/2019 so my 1P will not record it. I had to set a one time recording so I won't miss it. I have to check to see when my next service connection is as the guide data maybe updated before the program airs.


Have no fear, it's repeated a lot.


----------



## ManeJon

I do think the guide information is the worst of the several systems I've used over the past 5-6 years. However, they mostly seem to have one problem in common that I've found most on PBS or BBC type stations. They may broadcast a program that is new to them but was on TV in the UK or elsewhere in the US before so it isn't new. Not sure related but I have found many of those I have to do manually


----------



## sharkster

tim_m said:


> Anyone else here watch the show Divorce on HBO missing the series finale in their TDL? The guide data is actually correct but it is not labeled "new" so therefore not in the TDL.


Yes! *Thanks* for the reminder. I watched last week's episode just yesterday and noticed that there was nothing for the next episode (btw, I guess I had forgotten it was the series finale  until I saw the mention about the episode after the current episode). From yesterday to today, I forgot which show it was that I was looking out for.

My daily connection comes at around 2:30pm so now I know what I'm waiting to see updated. d'oh!


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> My daily connection comes at around 2:30pm so now I know what I'm waiting to see updated. d'oh!


The metadata, stuff enclosed in parenthesis, is missing on my guide for the next 12 repeats. They're not flagged as repeats since that's part of the metadata.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Have no fear, it's repeated a lot.


Even though the show is repeated during the week it will not record as I have my 1P set for new episodes only. As long as the meta data is incorrect it will not record. If they do fix the metadata then it will record.


----------



## tim_m

Mine still did not correct itself today, so i set it manually.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> You should post it here: Season Pass Alerts as some use it for program issues.


Thanks, i'll bookmark that post for future use.


----------



## JoeKustra

We need to update the thread title to "Random Guide Updates."


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i got an update, and now have "upcoming" throughout 8/15, so be careful what you wish for...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> i got an update, and now have "upcoming" throughout 8/15, so be careful what you wish for...


Mine just came through too.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm detecting a new pattern. Right now my scheduled service connections are early AM. SI says 8/25, which usually means the guide really goes to 8/26 at 2pm. But the guide has TBA from 8pm 8/25 to 2am on 8/26. This goes back to "normal" if my updates are later in the day. It's not important, but I worry about changes.


----------



## Mr Tony

So have a dumb question for anyone who remembers their guide yesterday

So my IPTV (cable company) DVR uses Rovi also and yesterday one of my FOX stations (we have 2 available here in Mankato) the guide said "MLB Baseball: Baltimore at New York Yankees" which I knew was wrong. This was KMSP Minneapolis. KEYC-DT2 Mankato had the right info (spin the wheel and first responders)

Anybody else saw the error of a MLB game on their local FOX network?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

unclehonkey said:


> So have a dumb question for anyone who remembers their guide yesterday
> 
> So my IPTV (cable company) DVR uses Rovi also and yesterday one of my FOX stations (we have 2 available here in Mankato) the guide said "MLB Baseball: Baltimore at New York Yankees" which I knew was wrong. This was KMSP Minneapolis. KEYC-DT2 Mankato had the right info (spin the wheel and first responders)
> 
> Anybody else saw the error of a MLB game on their local FOX network?


Fox affiliate in Philly WTXF had MasterChef at 8 and BH90210 at 9 listed.


----------



## Mr Tony

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Fox affiliate in Philly WTXF had MasterChef at 8 and BH90210 at 9 listed.


sorry...this would have been on Tuesday...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

unclehonkey said:


> sorry...this would have been on Tuesday...


Tuesday night I had Spin the Wheel at 8 and First Responders Live at 9.

Addendum: no update today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Tuesday night I had Spin the Wheel at 8 and First Responders Live at 9.


same here, the only mlb was on fsse, mets & braves.


----------



## JoeKustra

Guide gremlins slept in.


----------



## Mr Tony

NorthAlabama said:


> same here, the only mlb was on fsse, mets & braves.


so you're saying your local FOX showed Yankees/Orioles in the guide on Tuesday even though it was wrong?


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm wondering how to report this.

TiVo told me the movie was going to be "Yours, Mine and Ours". I have seen part but not all of the Lucille Ball version. What I actually recorded was the new version. Which I had seen, so it was deleted as soon as I knew for sure technology that Lucy never used was there.


----------



## JoeKustra

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm wondering how to report this.
> 
> TiVo told me the movie was going to be "Yours, Mine and Ours". I have seen part but not all of the Lucille Ball version. What I actually recorded was the new version. Which I had seen, so it was deleted as soon as I knew for sure technology that Lucy never used was there.


Report a Lineup Issue

Program Descriptions are Incorrect

Example: The TiVo Live Guide shows ER on Channel 2 at 8:00 PM on 12/01/04, but should show CSI


----------



## rjg63

JoeKustra said:


> Report a Lineup Issue
> 
> Program Descriptions are Incorrect
> 
> Example: The TiVo Live Guide shows ER on Channel 2 at 8:00 PM on 12/01/04, but should show CSI


Thanks for the link. I am yet another victim of the guide error issues. Yesterday I received a message that 1049 was changing from TBS to BET but BET is already on a different channel and 1049 is still TBS. But now the guide has BET info for 1049 and I have no guide data for TBS. I reported this to TiVo using the link you provided. FYI I am on Cox in Scottsdale AZ.


----------



## NorthAlabama

unclehonkey said:


> so you're saying your local FOX showed Yankees/Orioles in the guide on Tuesday even though it was wrong?


nope, apologies for the confusion, it was a reply to @PSU_Sudzi (edited).


----------



## JoeKustra

Seems to be a trend to have guide updates only having data until 8pm. After that it's TBA. I have it on two Roamio cable boxes. I can't comment on my TE4 box, since it always has had two days of TBA.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> Seems to be a trend to have guide updates only having data until 8pm. After that it's TBA. I have it on two Roamio cable boxes. I can't comment on my TE4 box, since it always has had two days of TBA.


You're just_ fascinated_ by the intricacies of the Guide, aren't you?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Seems to be a trend to have guide updates only having data until 8pm. After that it's TBA. I have it on two Roamio cable boxes. I can't comment on my TE4 box, since it always has had two days of TBA.


It seems that happens once a week now where the update just adds on 8 PM TBA. it did this on Tuesday but yesterday added details.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> You're just_ fascinated_ by the intricacies of the Guide, aren't you?


Yep, and on all three of the TiVo boxes. I have no life.


----------



## HarleyRandom

JoeKustra said:


> Report a Lineup Issue
> 
> Program Descriptions are Incorrect
> 
> Example: The TiVo Live Guide shows ER on Channel 2 at 8:00 PM on 12/01/04, but should show CSI


Almost ready. I remembered when I saw an incorrect listing in a newspaper earlier this week. But what is my TiVo service number?


----------



## JoeKustra

HarleyRandom said:


> Almost ready. I remembered when I saw an incorrect listing in a newspaper earlier this week. But what is my TiVo service number?


It's on the box your TiVo came in. It's on the rear of your TiVo. It's on the first page of System Information. It's listed on your account on TiVo.com. Sometimes it only says TSN.

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## HarleyRandom

Done, thanks. I knew it was somewhere if I used the remote to find it but I don't want to have to find my radio station again. 

I have no idea what I did with the box, and chances are what's printed on the machine is too small to read. I was looking through my emails from TiVo but they didn't really help.


----------



## JoeKustra

One week from today should include the start of the fall season.


----------



## dishrich

Actually it starts this Monday... 
AND of course, I had to go to a Gracenote EPG, to find out when/where Kelly Clarkson's new show was coming in either of my 2 DMA's this Monday, which was updated already. Of course, STILL waiting on Rovi to decide when they're planning on updating their collective $^%t!


----------



## KDeFlane

dishrich said:


> Actually it starts this Monday...


Fall season begins _tonight _for me with the new latenight show with Anthony Jeselnik on Comedy Central.

Other than the new season of "Jeopardy!" in syndication and a show on HBO, I don't see much new on the major networks next week, making it safe for the Democratic Debates on Thursday.


----------



## tim_m

Yeah the big premiere well isn't until the week of the 22nd.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sorry if I confused anyone by posting on topic. The guide should start showing new fall prime time programs starting 9/11.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry if I confused anyone by posting on topic. The guide should start showing new fall prime time programs starting 9/11.


The operative word being should, but we all know from past years it takes them nearly a week to get the data right. Just remember last September we came quite close, about a week before that it finally showed up, after 5 or 6 days with no data


----------



## KDeFlane

I was confused when I started seeing SNL (Saturday Night Live) showing up in my To-Do List for next week, but no, their new season premiere isn't until the 28th. So until the guide *details* are updated, the shows that are popping up are not necessarily for the new fall season.


----------



## sharkster

KDeFlane said:


> Fall season begins _tonight _for me with the new latenight show with Anthony Jeselnik on Comedy Central.
> 
> Other than the new season of "Jeopardy!" in syndication and a show on HBO, I don't see much new on the major networks next week, making it safe for the Democratic Debates on Thursday.


I was so glad to see Jeselnik with a new show. I really like him. Watched E01 this morning and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## dishrich

ANOTHER TOTAL F'UP on Rovi...for tomorrows season premier(s) of Hot Bench, BOTH episodes that are back-to-back, are the VERY, SAME episode!  
And it's NOT the local station, because it's the same f'up on 2 different stations out of 2 different DMA's.
(And big shock - it's correct on Gracenote...  )


----------



## lhvetinari

Another cockup: The final episode of Intervention's Heroin Hub series runs tomorrow 8-9pm Central. It correctly shows on my Spectrum app guide, but TiVo guide just shows two half-hour blocks of "A&E Network Programming". 
Suppose I'll have to set a manual recording.


----------



## JoeKustra

bigalfromchicago said:


> Another cockup: The final episode of Intervention's Heroin Hub series runs tomorrow 8-9pm Central. It correctly shows on my Spectrum app guide, but TiVo guide just shows two half-hour blocks of "A&E Network Programming".
> Suppose I'll have to set a manual recording.


You could start a thread here also: Season Pass Alerts

From Gracenote:

*Intervention *
*Heroin Hub: Catch Up Special *
*New*
‎7‎:‎00‎ ‎PM ON AETVHD 551 • TV-14 • Stereo • CC
Catching up on the first five episodes of "The Heroin Hub" special.

A third opinion on titantv.com.


----------



## lhvetinari

JoeKustra said:


> You could start a thread here also: Season Pass Alerts
> 
> From Gracenote:
> 
> *Intervention *
> *Heroin Hub: Catch Up Special *
> *New*
> ‎7‎:‎00‎ ‎PM ON AETVHD 551 • TV-14 • Stereo • CC
> Catching up on the first five episodes of "The Heroin Hub" special.
> 
> A third opinion on titantv.com.


I've made a thread there, thanks.

TitanTV shows it correctly.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm not sure I'm posting this in the right place but "60 Minutes" wasn't shown on my usual CBS affiliate. I saw a newspaper article that said one of their reporters would be the subject, not the reporter, so naturally I wanted to see it. The NFL team had a home game at 1:00 (on Fox) and Fox also had the late game so "The OT" was listed at 7. 

I have two CBS affiliates for some odd reason on my cable system so I was able to record "60 Minutes". But I couldn't tell that the other affiliate had the program at all. And both stations were shown to be airing "Big Brother" at the normal time.


----------



## tim_m

Well i'll be damned. Rovi didn't take forever to get the guide data for premiere week this year including new shows. There's only the first day so far but we didn't have anything this far out last year yet.


----------



## ManeJon

I still only have Monday evening - some Tuesday morning stuff but that is it - I have Spectrum and if you go on Spectrum site there are several days more than the guide data from TIVO - almost as if they don't want to show the new prime time season


----------



## JoeKustra

ManeJon said:


> I still only have Monday evening - some Tuesday morning stuff but that is it - I have Spectrum and if you go on Spectrum site there are several days more than the guide data from TIVO - almost as if they don't want to show the new prime time season


Do you know how to check the time of your last service connection? They run on a schedule from 2am to 6pm. You may not have yet had a connection today, and today is when Monday's new prime time major network shows will be in the guide.

My service connection was early today. It gave me Monday's prime time programs. Why would you expect to receive Tuesday's?


----------



## series5orpremier

Today is the day I'd expect to have Tuesday primetime, but only after a forced or natural connection in the afternoon. I forced a connection earlier this afternoon and indeed have Tuesday 9/24 primetime. Even if you force, if you miss the data availability by one minute no soup for you until your next connection.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> Today is the day I'd expect to have Tuesday primetime, but only after a forced or natural connection in the afternoon. I forced a connection earlier this afternoon and indeed have Tuesday 9/24 primetime. Even if you force, if you miss the data availability by one minute no soup for you until your next connection.


I look at it like this: after today's early connection I am 7 days ahead of last Thursday (and many Thursdays before that). So I don't have a guide issue. Tomorrow morning I should get data for 9/24. I can wait.


----------



## Mikeguy

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm not sure I'm posting this in the right place but "60 Minutes" wasn't shown on my usual CBS affiliate. I saw a newspaper article that said one of their reporters would be the subject, not the reporter, so naturally I wanted to see it. The NFL team had a home game at 1:00 (on Fox) and Fox also had the late game so "The OT" was listed at 7.
> 
> I have two CBS affiliates for some odd reason on my cable system so I was able to record "60 Minutes". But I couldn't tell that the other affiliate had the program at all. And both stations were shown to be airing "Big Brother" at the normal time.


It included a very nice and touching tribute to Steve Kroft, who has retired  , by Leslie Stahl. Recommended.


----------



## tim_m

I got up to early 9/25 now with today's update.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> I got up to early 9/25 now with today's update.


Right on schedule. Tomorrow or Sunday you should advance two days.

BTW, I use the date in System Information. Roamio and Bolt use that date since it includes prime time. A Premiere will display the date that only extends to 2pm (or 1pm after the time change) in my time zone.


----------



## ManeJon

I do check connection time and success. It just seems more behind than "normal"


----------



## JoeKustra

ManeJon said:


> I do check connection time and success. It just seems more behind than "normal"


There's nothing normal about guide updates.  Next Friday, see if you are 7 days ahead of today. There are "misses", but there will then be a "catch-up" day. That happens every month or so. This thread didn't get 112 pages because TiVo's guide is perfect.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mikeguy said:


> It included a very nice and touching tribute to Steve Kroft, who has retired  , by Leslie Stahl. Recommended.


I saw it but only because I had that second affiliate. I am told the NFL game ran over by 14 minutes so I guess I could have watched all but the last 14 minutes by setting the Roamio to record manually.


----------



## JoeKustra

On my feed, The Tonight Show and Late Night are TBA all next week. My next scheduled update is 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> On my feed, The Tonight Show and Late Night are TBA all next week. My next scheduled update is 5pm tomorrow.


what do you consider next week? i have full guide data for both 9/16-9/20, generic data 9/23-9/25.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> what do you consider next week? i have full guide data for both 9/16-9/20, generic data 9/23-9/25.


My update at 14:49 EDT caused the change. An update on my TE4 box at 13:59 is filled in. On my TE3 box the data is present; its update was 13:29 EDT. If you have data and your update was after 14:49 EDT, then mine should be fixed tomorrow.

Maybe I'll force a connection to see what happens.

Still bad. The Tonight Show and Late Night 9/16/19


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mikeguy said:


> It included a very nice and touching tribute to Steve Kroft, who has retired  , by Leslie Stahl. Recommended.


I saw it. I didn't watch the full story of his that they did. I gave up watching news magazines during the OJ era, but looking at some of the clips I wonder if I should have made exceptions for some stories on this show.

Once again, I'm probably in the wrong place but "Mothers and Daughters" was scheduled for September 15 sometime in the afternoon. I'll look up the exact time when I actually report it. It was a movie made in 1992. The characters used smartphones and Christina Ricci was one of the stars but she wasn't a little girl.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Today’s update was another TBA, I wonder if there is a software update coming or something similar? Guess we’ll see.


----------



## tim_m

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Today's update was another TBA, I wonder if there is a software update coming or something similar? Guess we'll see.


Not for me, yesterdays was like that, as it zoomed through the loading process. I am getting a substantial data update loading as i type this.


----------



## KDeFlane

I see when I look ahead beyond a week that the daytime (old repeat) episodes of Jeopardy! are back in my ToDo List again along with the new evening episodes. My memory is that this "bug" was fixed way back when Margaret was still on staff. I won't fret about it for now, as we all know the schedule is fantasy beyond the next seven days.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tim_m said:


> Not for me, yesterdays was like that, as it zoomed through the loading process. I am getting a substantial data update loading as i type this.


Ok cool maybe I didn't get an update at all then and it was still just yesterday's update I saw.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ok cool maybe I didn't get an update at all then and it was still just yesterday's update I saw.


Mine just came though: up to 10/4 in SI. However yesterday's was 10/3 until 8pm then TBA. I must join the "fantasy after 7 days" group also. Late night was filled in today.


----------



## lhvetinari

JoeKustra said:


> (snip)I must join the "fantasy after 7 days" group also. Late night was filled in today.


Same here. My to do list is an absolute mess more than 7 days out (probably due to mismarking of new episodes, it wants to record everything).

Also, I've noticed more and more no description listings - they'll have show names and titles/episode info, but no blurb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morac

So I was wondering why the Emmys started so abruptly. Apparently they started at 8 PM (EDT). The TiVo guide data had them starting at 8:30 PM, so I missed 30 minutes of them.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> So I was wondering why the Emmys started so abruptly. Apparently they started at 8 PM (EDT). The TiVo guide data had them starting at 8:30 PM, so I missed 30 minutes of them.


That's strange. My guide had/has 8pm to 11pm.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> That's strange. My guide had/has 8pm to 11pm.


I checked again and it was definitely wrong for me. Must have been a local channel issue.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no updates for me yesterday or today, and 18 channels have a 24-hour hole in the schedule on 10/10, showing "upcoming"


----------



## lhvetinari

NorthAlabama said:


> no updates for me yesterday or today, and 18 channels have a 24-hour hole in the schedule on 10/10, showing "upcoming"


HDUI or Hydra? I had a similar problem a few weeks back on the HDUI - it slowly spread across channels, and the only fix was to rerun GS.


----------



## NorthAlabama

lhvetinari said:


> HDUI or Hydra? I had a similar problem a few weeks back on the HDUI - it slowly spread across channels, and the only fix was to rerun GS.


hdui ver. 20.7.4rc42


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've gotten the usual updates both today and yesterday.


----------



## davidscarter

No issues here either (knock on wood...) I've had that mysterious guide hole before; it eventually healed itself but took about a week. I'd say wait a few days and if it doesn't get filled in then run GS.


----------



## Mr Tony

When it comes to NFL has Rivo just given up?

last two weeks the CBS early game for me just said "TBA"
Now as of yesterday the CBS game said TBA and was the early game even though we are to get the late game. It updated today but only from 3-5pm (should be 3-6)

Also I see they decided to screw up the scheduling when CBS has the DH. For the last few years when CBS had the DH it was right. 12-3:25 and 3:25-6:30. FOX has always been 12-3 and 3-6. Now this season I see Rivo has both CBS & FOX from 12-3 and 3-6


----------



## tim_m

My data for this Sunday on CBS is complete fubar. The first game days title not available. The second says NFL football but days it runs into 7 on. Then i have title not available for all primetime shows. 60 minutes, God friended me and madam Secretary.


----------



## Sparky1234

Good data here.


----------



## tim_m

I don't know what's going on here then, i even tired CGD &TDL


----------



## tim_m

Yesterday's guide data update finally corrected it.


----------



## Sparky1234

tim_m said:


> Yesterday's guide data update finally corrected it.


I sometimes see my Premiere's Guide updated days after my Bolt+. Not sure what's up with than either.


----------



## Adam C.

There was a new OTA channel added to my lineup yesterday (Decades Network) but the guide does not have any listings for this channel at all. Everything says "To Be Announced"


----------



## Sparky1234

Adam C. said:


> There was a new OTA channel added to my lineup yesterday (Decades Network) but the guide does not have any listings for this channel at all. Everything says "To Be Announced"


It may take time to update your box. Have you tried multiple manual updates?


----------



## Adam C.

Sparky1234 said:


> It may take time to update your box. Have you tried multiple manual updates?


Yeah I tried multiple connections over the past 2 days. That didn't fix it. In the past when new channels were added the guide data was always there immediately. I submitted a lineup form to have it fixed.


----------



## Mr Tony

Another week of crap NFL listings locally

CBS has the DH at noon and 3:25pm (CDT) yet the guide shows
12-4 NFL Football...teams TBA
4-6:30 NFL Football..Teams TBA

last year Rovi had no issues with CBS

by the way the stations PSIP is correct and shows noon-3:25 so its not the TV station sending wrong info..but then again titantv and zap2it have the correct info


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

unclehonkey said:


> Another week of crap NFL listings locally
> 
> CBS has the DH at noon and 3:25pm (CDT) yet the guide shows
> 12-4 NFL Football...teams TBA
> 4-6:30 NFL Football..Teams TBA
> 
> last year Rovi had no issues with CBS
> 
> by the way the stations PSIP is correct and shows noon-3:25 so its not the TV station sending wrong info..but then again titantv and zap2it have the correct info


My CBS 1 PM EDT game was wrong yesterday and I don't think I can recall that happening before. Or it has been so long I don't remember. Said I was gonna get Baltimore but it was KC game instead.


----------



## Sparky1234

No surprise as CBS always messes up their NFL game run times, always!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> My CBS 1 PM EDT game was wrong yesterday and I don't think I can recall that happening before. Or it has been so long I don't remember. Said I was gonna get Baltimore but it was KC game instead.


Even if it ends on time, they will show a different game to mess with us.

BTW, on my TE4 box, which was unplugged for two weeks while I was away, when I applied power there was no guide. No guide error and no line in SI indicating when the guide end date would be. No shows were missed and only 1 (out of 40) SM failures. I could see the programs from FL, but my Samsung tablet could not stream them.


----------



## ManeJon

NBC moved Sunnyside off TV to their web site and app - wonder how long it will take for the guide to eliminate it.


----------



## KDeFlane

ManeJon said:


> NBC moved Sunnyside off TV to their web site and app - wonder how long it will take for the guide to eliminate it.


NBC plans to air it as scheduled tonight, so that should be fine (unless Rovi thinks the show was pulled *immediately* and incorrectly removes it). Next week's time slot is outside the 7-day window, into the fantasy schedule realm, so give it a few more days. NBC has moved the new season of "Will & Grace" to fill that slot, up from the original plan for midseason.


----------



## Sparky1234

KDeFlane said:


> NBC plans to air it as scheduled tonight, so that should be fine (unless Rovi thinks the show was pulled *immediately* and incorrectly removes it). Next week's time slot is outside the 7-day window, into the fantasy schedule realm, so give it a few more days. NBC has moved the new season of "Will & Grace" to fill that slot, up from the original plan for midseason.


Plan on a manual record as Rovi updates are not that responsive.


----------



## JoeKustra

Only one day of guide extension today (usually two). Plus next week late night should be watched.


----------



## slowbiscuit

unclehonkey said:


> Another week of crap NFL listings locally
> 
> CBS has the DH at noon and 3:25pm (CDT) yet the guide shows
> 12-4 NFL Football...teams TBA
> 4-6:30 NFL Football..Teams TBA
> 
> last year Rovi had no issues with CBS
> 
> by the way the stations PSIP is correct and shows noon-3:25 so its not the TV station sending wrong info..but then again titantv and zap2it have the correct info


In our area they've screwed it up and show CBS NFL game running from 4pm-8pm, obliterating 60 Minutes. Had to setup a manual recording, and looks like next week is botched too. And yesterday the CBS SEC game was Teams TBA.

Way to go Rovi, you POS.


----------



## ManeJon

I find I have to do manual every Sunday depending upon who has late game - the games never end on time but the networks insist on scheduling programs they know will be later


----------



## Sparky1234

ManeJon said:


> I find I have to do manual every Sunday depending upon who has late game - the games never end on time but the networks insist on scheduling programs they know will be later


I always set record a separate manual recording for 1 hour after programmed show. That way I can delete the manual recording if the scheduled show does not go over.


----------



## JoeKustra

Anyone besides me have a guide that is a day behind by one day? The Standard time looks ok, but that's just one hour. System Info says 11/3 but should be 11/4.


----------



## schatham

Me TV Boston, the guide shows Beverly Hillbillies and My 3 Sons from 7AM to 8AM, but it's just news every day. I had to cancel my one pass for My 3 Sons. Beverly Hillbillies does show on Saturday.

Anyone else outside Boston market get these shows at that time?


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Anyone besides me have a guide that is a day behind by one day? The Standard time looks ok, but that's just one hour. System Info says 11/3 but should be 11/4.


my times, guide, tdl, and sysinfo are all good through 11/5, maybe it will correct itself with the next update.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> my times, guide, tdl, and sysinfo are all good through 11/5, maybe it will correct itself with the next update.


On Saturday I usually get a 2-day jump. This week it was only one. I keep waiting to catch up. I have the same on two TE3 and one TE4 boxes. So I wait.


----------



## HarleyRandom

It's possible I set my Roamio to manually record or maybe I saw "To be announced" and selected that just in case. "Frankenstein" started in the middle earlier this week. When I saw the listings on paper, the movie started at 11:30, not noon, which is when the recording apparently started.

"Sunnyside" was listed for October 31 earlier this week at 9:30 PM. Now "Will and Grace" is. Which reminds me. I have to watch "Sunnyside" on my desktop because that's the only way to do it. Unless someone knows a way I can use the Roamio.

I don't know why I double-checked "Kids Say the Darndest Things" for October 27 at 8 PM but it was not going to record until I told the Roamio to do it. The episode summary said "Bill Cosby". Maybe that was the problem since his was a different series, but i don't know what happened.


----------



## JoeKustra

Anyone want odds that soon we will have an 8-day guide? Just like TVGOS.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> Anyone want odds that soon we will have an 8-day guide? Just like TVGOS.


I sure hope not, I usually see about 11 days out. TitanTV shows 15 days very accurately. Not sure why Rovi can't show more days....


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Anyone want odds that soon we will have an 8-day guide? Just like TVGOS.


if you've closely checked the accuracy of the tivo guide beyond 7 days, i'd say we're almost there now...


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> if you've closely checked the accuracy of the tivo guide beyond 7 days, i'd say we're almost there now...


Oh, I'm not looking at accuracy. I (obsessively) check my Program Information To: in System Information. Since Rovi took over, my schedule has been static on each of my boxes. It always extended the guide by two days on Saturday since I lose a day on Tuesday. The last two Saturdays it has been only one day. Yes, 8 days of accuracy is normal except for late night. BTW, I use 8 days since I include today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i was 3 days behind until this morning's update - all caught up now, except for an "upcoming" guide hole for most channels 11/5 7pm - 11/6 7pm - i'm sure it will work itself out in a few days, but keeping an eye on it for now.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sunday gave me a two day extension. We'll need to wait until next week to see if this is the new normal. Also, late night is complete for the entire week.


----------



## KDeFlane

just got a big update today, but it did not fix my guide for FOX airing game 7 of the MLB World Series tonight. (Heads up for those hoping to record "The Masked Singer" and "Almost Family")


----------



## tim_m

KDeFlane said:


> just got a big update today, but it did not fix my guide for FOX airing game 7 of the MLB World Series tonight. (Heads up for those hoping to record "The Masked Singer" and "Almost Family")


Odd it did for me, prior to this morning's update it was still saying Masked Singer and Almost Family but now has World Series listed.


----------



## schatham

My guide never showed game 7, not before, during, or after. Comcast Boston market.


----------



## NorthAlabama

while most of my guide is current, with today's update, our local nbc affiliate now has "upcoming" from 7pm 11/1 - 7pm 11/11 - that's right, we're missing 10 days of nbc.

i've submitted a lineup request, but instead of waiting, i'm now going to set up manual recordings, just to be sure, since this hole begins tomorrow - what a pain...


----------



## tim_m

My nbc is messed up on the 11rh and 12rh. Monday says it's American Ninja warrior and us also missing bluff city law. Tuesday the 13rh says it's American got talent. Both should be the voice.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm all done with manual recordings, it's made me realize how little i watch nbc nowadays, but if i'd missed the blacklist tomorrow night, snl on saturday, meet the press sunday, or chicago wednesday, i would have been pissed (missing bluff city law would have been mildly disappointing  ).


----------



## tim_m

I don't watch the voice at all. That's my elderly mom's stuff. The only stuff I'm missing those days are bluff city law and New Amsterdam.


----------



## NorthAlabama

oops! forgot about new amsterdam, thanks for the reminder, that would've hurt, too - off to set up a couple of additional recordings...


----------



## TivoJD

I've noticed holes in guide too and when checking other TiVo, no holes. Doing a clear program info and to do list has fixed for me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TivoJD said:


> I've noticed holes in guide too and when checking other TiVo, no holes. Doing a clear program info and to do list has fixed for me.


i consider that the nuclear option, as the guide usually self-corrects in a few days - my biggest concerns are that it starts tomorrow, and continues for 10 days.


----------



## tim_m

Yeah in my experience they usually get it right in plenty of time.


----------



## Mikeguy

I guess it's good that I check the evening schedule daily, even when I have Season Passes set (I also have shows that I'll set to record which, for no good reason, I've never set up with Season Passes).


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> My nbc is messed up on the 11rh and 12rh. Monday says it's American Ninja warrior and us also missing bluff city law. Tuesday the 13rh says it's American got talent. Both should be the voice.


Have you configured tv.com for your zipcode & provider? It uses TiVo's data. I usually find errors on my guide are the same on tv.com.

update: two Roamio boxes received guide updates this morning. TE3 is fine.

I was watching the TE4 box run. It was near the end, the Sys Info date had advanced to 11/12. NBC was empty. Then the update finished, the Sys Info date went back to 11/11 and the NBC data came back. My next connection is tomorrow at about 11am.


----------



## NorthAlabama

last night's connection plugged a few holes in my missing nbc guide 11/1 - 11/11, but not all, still missing:

11/3 6pm - 11/5 6pm
11/8 6pm - 11/11 6pm

i wonder how many who don't check their tdl daily missed (will miss) recordings, this is crazy...


----------



## NorthAlabama

after sunday night's connection, the only holes left are nbc 11/9 6pm - 11/10 6pm, and nat geo 11/5 6pm - 11/6 6pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

I had a block in my guide that contain just the new icon. It was where The Tonight Show should be. I happened to check tv.com and I see that it is now getting its data from CBS Interactive, like tvguide.com. Also there are no channels for my zipcode in tv.com, so I sent them an email.


----------



## Mikeguy

Am getting _way_ frustrated with the current gaps in the Guide--right now, multiple late night talk shows with_ no_ specific info. as to the particular episodes and who the guests might be, and TiVo even screwing up the nationwide, _non-changing _StartTV schedule (although TiVo may have just fixed that, after days of incorrect listings).

Signed, a disgruntled customer (with multiple TiVo boxes)


----------



## JoeKustra

I feel your pain. Normal operation for late night: on Friday (sometimes Sat or Sun) the following week fills out for NBC and CBS, with NBC only going to Wednesday. That may not fill in until Monday. Even Gracenote has no data for next week. ABC will usually fill in on Sat or Sun. There's a trend of late night running just Mon to Thu. TDS will show as new, but guests are hit & miss. Right now the rest of this week is complete, with only new for TDS next week. Meets expectations.


----------



## tim_m

No updates today for me.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> No updates today for me.


What is the time of your last update? It's in System Information (Program Information To) .


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I forced a connection an hour ago. No new data. It's now a day behind.

I assume it'll catch up tomorrow, or even overnight.


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm stuck on 11/24. No advance last night.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

All up to date as of today's download.


----------



## davidscarter

I have a 'pending restart' after today's service connection. Odd as I thought they weren't doing any more updates to TE3...

Edit: Okay, I see that there is a TE3 update to 20.7.4b: TE3 Bolt Update to 20.7.4b.RC3

Edit 2: That was a very quick update (as one might expect from it just adding a 'b' to the version number). Took barely longer than just a regular restart!


----------



## NorthAlabama

yesterday, si was showing guide to 11/25, and i was 2 days behind. after today's connection, si showed guide to 11/24, and i was 3 days behind.

forced another connection tonight, resulted in pending restart for 20.7.4b.rc3, and after reboot, still 3 days behind, and waiting for next connection...

...now si to 11/26, all caught up.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> yesterday, si was showing guide to 11/25, and i was 2 days behind. after today's connection, si showed guide to 11/24, and i was 3 days behind.
> 
> forced another connection tonight, resulted in pending restart for 20.7.4b.rc3, and after reboot, still 3 days behind, and waiting for next connection...
> 
> ...now si to 11/26, all caught up.


All caught up too but no update yet.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> All caught up too but no update yet.


Ask @TiVo_Ted to post the inside dope here, noting that you want to buy and thereby enhance TiVo's p/l statement.


----------



## Mr Tony

pro and con with the update recently

pro: so on 12/1 we are getting NBC & CW in the market. The station is up and testing with weather maps and a slate coming soon. Anywho tivo has the stations in the channel list and 1 1/2 stations of guide. 7-2 is CW+ so that's easy. 7-1 is NBC and as of an update today it has national sports programming listed. All other slots are TBA
con: once again they screwed up the CBS DH listings. They show 12:3:30 and 3:30-6:30 for the gametimes....should be 3:25

edit: its only sports programming on NBC that is filled in the guide so far, not all national programming


----------



## schatham

My guide, Comcast has the Patriots/Eagles football game time as 4:30 Sunday on CBS. Last time the game had already started by 4:30. If anyone has an earlier start time would you let me know, thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

My start time is 4:00pm. Gracenote indicates 4:25pm.

update: CBS Interctive (tvguide.com) shows 4pm. Yahoo! shows 4:25pm.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> My start time is 4:00pm. Gracenote indicates 4:25pm.


same here excepting the time zone difference.


----------



## Steve

My GUIDE shows 4:30, following the Ravens (1-4:30). Optimum in NY.


----------



## Mr Tony

The late doubleheader game starts at :25 after the hour so 3:25 CST (4:25 EST)

Whats weird is I get 2 CBS's on cable and they use the same "awesome"  Rovi guide info
WCCO Minneapolis shows 12-3 and 3-6:30 for CBS game times
KEYC Mankato shows 12-3:30 and 3:30-6:30

neither are correct


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No update today, they had a win streak going there for a while.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> No update today, they had a win streak going there for a while.


You're setting your expectations too high. I've stopped posting about minor problems. Yesterday I would usually get two days of guide extension. I got one. Today I may get one or two. On my TE4 box Sunday is usually my two day extension. This week is "off" since I had to restart most stuff due to the b update. Next week's late night is still missing guests. As long as I don't miss a recording I feel I get my money's worth. Things could be worse.


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> The late doubleheader game starts at :25 after the hour so 3:25 CST (4:25 EST)
> Whats weird is I get 2 CBS's on cable and they use the same "awesome"  Rovi guide info
> WCCO Minneapolis shows 12-3 and 3-6:30 for CBS game times
> KEYC Mankato shows 12-3:30 and 3:30-6:30
> neither are correct


Probably all three are incorrect.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Probably all three are incorrect.


where is the 3rd? I only have 2 CBS stations available and the late DH game kickoff is at 3:25 
Singleheader late games kickoff at :05 after the hour


----------



## JoeKustra

You listed 3 start times. I'm guessing none will be the real time.


----------



## morac

I noticed that last night’s SNL had an episode title of “Harry Styles”, which makes sense since he was the host and musical guest. Yet the description says “While Kristen Stewart hosts, Chris Martin, Jonny Buckland, Guy Berryman, Will Champion and Phil Harvey perform the songs Orphans and Everyday Life.”

I guess Tivo is just copying and pasting show descriptions now since that was from last week.


----------



## Mr Tony

morac said:


> I noticed that last night's SNL had an episode title of "Harry Styles", which makes sense since he was the host and musical guest. Yet the description says "While Kristen Stewart hosts, Chris Martin, Jonny Buckland, Guy Berryman, Will Champion and Phil Harvey perform the songs Orphans and Everyday Life."
> 
> I guess Tivo is just copying and pasting show descriptions now since that was from last week.


yeah I wondered about that too


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> You listed 3 start times. I'm guessing none will be the real time.


well technically the noon (CST) games do kick off at 12:01


----------



## HarleyRandom

morac said:


> I noticed that last night's SNL had an episode title of "Harry Styles", which makes sense since he was the host and musical guest. Yet the description says "While Kristen Stewart hosts, Chris Martin, Jonny Buckland, Guy Berryman, Will Champion and Phil Harvey perform the songs Orphans and Everyday Life."
> 
> I guess Tivo is just copying and pasting show descriptions now since that was from last week.


I got that too.

NBC Macy's Parade coverage is just an hour this year. After that is "To be announced" and then regular programming for the affiliate during what would have been the third hour.

We have a local parade on another station but I had to set the Roamio to record the usual soaps. I think it airs during the soaps because football comes after it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

after tonight's update, i have another 2-day hole in the guide from 6 pm 11/28 - 6 pm 11/30 with most channels showing "upcoming"...this is getting old...


----------



## NorthAlabama

after opening my ticket monday night, they sent a full guide download tonight (saving me a cpi & tdl, thx!) with lots of fixes - filled in my guide holes for 11/28 & 11/29, corrected the run time for the macy's t-day parade on nbc (from 1hr to 3hr), and removing multiple duplicate recording entries from the tdl for eps 5 & 6 of sho's back to life - all in all, a good update night. :up:


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> NBC Macy's Parade coverage is just an hour this year. After that is "To be announced" and then regular programming for the affiliate during what would have been the third hour.
> 
> We have a local parade on another station but I had to set the Roamio to record the usual soaps. I think it airs during the soaps because football comes after it.


Macy's Parade was corrected. I didn't check on the local parade.

Edit: I saw the local parade listed correctly last night after I saw it advertised.


----------



## mattack

aah ok, I see other people were having recent probs too.. usually I don't pay too much attention to anything more than a couple days out, but happened to notice prime time on major networks was basically empty (not all 'to be announced', some even weirder things) from next Monday on.. waited several days. it FINALLY filled in I think yesterday.

weird.


----------



## KDeFlane

meanwhile over on Gracenotetweets they are talking about "how descriptive TV and movie metadata can help OTT services increase content consumption, improve viewer engagement and optimize user experience." I'd amend that to "*accurate* metadata" if anyone at Rovi wanted to attend a webinar.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

Gracenote is awesome. I wish Tivo would start using their data.


----------



## hapster85

spiderpumpkin said:


> Gracenote is awesome. I wish Tivo would start using their data.












Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

ok, with tonight's update, another 2-day "upcoming" hole for a few channels 12/7 6pm - 12/9 6pm, for the 3rd time in the past month, and i'm beginning to worry there's something wrong with my tivo.

first cleared thumb ratings & suggestions, then performed a cpi & tdl to see if this helps (fingers crossed). raying:


----------



## JoeKustra

Early morning update came with a message to stay up until midnight when BF deals start. As if.


----------



## Chuck_IV

spiderpumpkin said:


> Gracenote is awesome. I wish Tivo would start using their data.


This has been a sore spot ever since Rovi bought TiVo and forced us to start using their guide data(hence the Nathan Fillion graphic above). TiVo used to use Tribune which, while not perfect, was MUCH, MUCH better than what we have now.

I still can't figure out how Rovi made themselves into what they are with the pathetically bad guide data they built themselves on and what we get stuck with having to deal with now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Early morning update came with a message to stay up until midnight when BF deals start. As if.


Midnight PACIFIC time....damn thats 2am Central time

If I'm up at 2am its because my bladder says I need to be up at the time


----------



## hapster85

"Live from New York, celebrity hosts join ensemble cast to perform comedy on Saturday nights." Thanks TiVo. That's so helpful.



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## morac

hapster85 said:


> "Live from New York, celebrity hosts join ensemble cast to perform comedy on Saturday nights." Thanks TiVo. That's so helpful.


That's the generic guide data when Tivo has no episode info. It's a repeat BTW.


----------



## dishrich

Tivo is SO amazing - it can actually record a show even BEFORE it's first airing...  (sarcasm off)
Check out their listing for tonight's first run episode of AXIOS on HBO, which indicates a FA date of 12/9 (tomorrow) - of course, Gracenote doesn't have this BS in their listings.
ABSOLUTE *MORONS* running this Rovi ship!!!


----------



## Mr Tony

stupid Rovi monkeys
So as of 12/1 my market (Mankato, MN) got a NBC & CW. So I set up to record Fallon nightly. I now realize they have the wrong times listed for Fallon so I was missing the last 3 or 4 minutes of the show

at 10:00 both NBC & CBS show the same local news (the stations are co-owned) but CBS shows 10-10:35 whereas NBC shows 10-10:30
So Fallon records 1:03 (I have it set for 1 minute late) not realizing that its from 10:35-11:37 so the program stops at 11:33 due to the Rovi monkeys screwup.

I see the other 2 late shows are also off by 5 minutes but I don't record those....guess another lineup change to Rovi/Rivo/Tivo is in store. yay 
(titantv shows properly, screener doesnt have the station listed yet, tvguide is wrong)


----------



## JoeKustra

The Tonight Show (on my feed) has 11:34pm in the guide but it is always 30 seconds late. SM helps. I record The Tonight Show and the Late Show. I get SM on Fallon 95% of the time. I get SM on Colbert 50% of the time. They both come from the same provider (one owner for both stations, studios & antenna). The Late Show is 11:35 in the guide and starts under 5 seconds late.


----------



## morac

I’m seeing weird gaps in the guide data where it shows “Upcoming: Show Name” where “Show Name” varies from channel to channel. This is on most channels. 

For example I see “Upcoming: Erin Burnett OutFront” on CNN from Dec 17, 7 pm EST to Dec 19, 7 pm. Oh CBS for the same times I see “Upcoming: Inside Edition”. 

I see another block of these on Dec 21 to Dec 22. 

Anyone else see this?

It also looks like I got no new guide data today. The last connection was this morning. I just forced a connection now and no new data downloaded.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I'm seeing weird gaps in the guide data where it shows "Upcoming: Show Name" where "Show Name" varies from channel to channel.
> 
> For example I see "Upcoming: Erin Burnett OutFront" on CNN from Dec 17, 7 pm EST to Dec 19, 7 pm. Oh CBS for the same times I see "Upcoming: Inside Edition.
> 
> I see another block of these on Dec 21 to Dec 22.
> 
> Anyone else see this?


yes, guide data holes have been ongoing for me since november.

it will usually self-correct in a few days if you can wait, or you can submit a lineup request and they'll send down a full guide update during a connection over the next few days, but a cpi & tdl on your end will fix it immediately (several users have reported these holes over the past weeks).

Some stations have missing guide data only 1 week away!!


----------



## JoeKustra

0 for 3 this morning. Perhaps the hamsters went Christmas shopping?


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> 0 for 3 this morning. Perhaps the hamsters went Christmas shopping?


i'm 2 days behind, but indexing seems to be working nicely - there were a crapload of wishlist repeats i went through and deleted from my tdl.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm 2 days behind, but indexing seems to be working nicely - there were a crapload of wishlist repeats i went through and deleted from my tdl.


Next week is missing late night, but there isn't much new for the next two weeks anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

All caught up as of now.


----------



## JoeKustra

While today's service connection did get my guide extended ok, next week's late night is still not complete.


----------



## Mr Tony

well Tivo had it right for 2 weeks....and now its jacked up

On 12/1 we got a local NBC (KMNF-LD) and they moved some syndicated shows from KEYC-DT2 FOX to the new NBC. 2 weeks the guide was right. Now last night after an update it shows the old listings (pre 12/1) for KEYC-DT2. So now I have to go in and manually set the timeslots to record the shows.


----------



## chrishicks

I was going to ask about this the day of but got busy. I've never encountered this before:

https://i.imgur.com/b8TSsZy.jpg

Is this something new or just a random coincidence that it was my first time seeing it? It was like this on multiple channels too. I usually see "to be announced" on the right column not just nothing like this. It took a few connection tries to get it fixed as well.


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> well Tivo had it right for 2 weeks....and now its jacked up
> 
> On 12/1 we got a local NBC (KMNF-LD) and they moved some syndicated shows from KEYC-DT2 FOX to the new NBC. 2 weeks the guide was right. Now last night after an update it shows the old listings (pre 12/1) for KEYC-DT2. So now I have to go in and manually set the timeslots to record the shows.


after a forced connection still not changed...so had to submit a change


----------



## NorthAlabama

chrishicks said:


> I was going to ask about this the day of but got busy. I've never encountered this before:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/b8TSsZy.jpg
> 
> Is this something new or just a random coincidence that it was my first time seeing it? It was like this on multiple channels too. I usually see "to be announced" on the right column not just nothing like this. It took a few connection tries to get it fixed as well.


complete a cpi & tdl, it will fix it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

wow, i'm really glad i remembered to force my monday/tuesday 6pm connection tonight, otherwise i would have missed the fall/winter finale of the resident, and probably would have never known until january.

i checked my tdl earlier, it wasn't listed, then noticed at 7pm 2 tuners were recording, when i was only expecting 1...


----------



## JoeKustra

A lot of stuff was updated with the late connection. You are lucky.


----------



## dishrich

How many users PBS stations did NOT get updated correctly with tonight's debate? Out of our 2, only 1 did - but here's something that is even stranger than usual...  
As many users here know, DISH Network was also stupid (& cheap) enough to switch to Rovi a couple year's ago & (of course) suffers the very same incorrect & bizarre data errors that us Tivo users do. HOWEVER, the very same station tonight on Tivo with the "no debate" listing...IS listed correctly on DISH's EPG! (& yes, I tried multiple forced connections to update on my Tivo's...all to no avail)

Of course, Gracenote was correct for both stations...


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm not sure if it's a change coming, or just vacation time, but repeating news programs are all missing the 2019 from their descriptions. On 12/31 everything is TBA after 7pm EST. I just had my daily connection.


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> after a forced connection still not changed...so had to submit a change


well they fixed it yesterday but this brings up a question
-did a force update at 9am and no change
-turned on FOX at 1pm and guide said Peoples Court (correct title) and not Judge Judy. Info screen shows indexing was at 12:08pm which must have updated the guide. I did do a force update "just because"

so what the heck does indexing do? I thought it only updated programming info after a connection


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm not sure, but it used to run only after data was received. Now it also runs at random times. I would check service connection time, since that's what updates the guide. When there is no data received, the indexing does not follow. BTW, it takes a minutes to start indexing after the service connection finishes.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> I'm not sure, but it used to run only after data was received. Now it also runs at random times. I would check service connection time, since that's what updates the guide. When there is no data received, the indexing does not follow.


I thought it only updated when a connection was made but since the Roamio is _"always"_ connected (as long as you have an internet connection) maybe indexing happens whenever they push one out. For me possibly due to them updating programming due to a lineup (well programming) change.



> BTW, it takes a minutes to start indexing after the service connection finishes.


that part I knew


----------



## Phil T

Guide is getting ridiculous. Today it does not list the football games or any late night programming for Monday. I forced a connection this morning and still nothing. Everyone on vacation? It has been getting really bad lately.

Wife is giving me grief. Daughter has Comcast and has no issues with her X1 guide. I have a lot invested in Bolts and Minis.
You are not going to find many people wanting to buy a Tivo with crappy guide info. 

Also, not a single Tivo+ channel loads. Take it off/out of the guide if it doesn't work!


----------



## JoeKustra

I show repeats for late night on 12/23. I wouldn't expect much until 1/6 for the major networks. I'm not seeing any 2020 season for news programs, so I guess it's vacation week.

My guide has Packers at Vikings on ESPN Monday night.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Phil T said:


> Guide is getting ridiculous...Daughter has Comcast and has no issues with her X1 guide...You are not going to find many people wanting to buy a Tivo with crappy guide info.


most consumers don't even realize there's a difference in guide info between service providers, until it's too late - since i have xfinity stream through my web browser and android app, i find myself checking gracenote through their guide much more often than i'd prefer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> My guide has Packers at Vikings on ESPN Monday night.


Same here, but that's probably because it starts at 7:00 on ESPN, and not until 7:30 on ABS. (Central)


----------



## HarleyRandom

I haven't checked lately but I finally gave up and decided to record Ryan Seacrest's New Year's Eve show manually. After 11 PM EST it is not listed. I have "To be announced" and I WOULD HAVE decided to record that but it didn't have a length.

Also, unless NBC no longer airs the Rose Parade, that was not listed so I chose to record the shows that air normally.

Which means my Roamio will decide I want those same shows on a different day.


----------



## JoeKustra

HarleyRandom said:


> I haven't checked lately but I finally gave up and decided to record Ryan Seacrest's New Year's Eve show manually. After 11 PM EST it is not listed. I have "To be announced" and I decided to record that but it didn't have a length.
> Also, unless NBC no longer airs the Rose Parade, that was not listed so I chose to record the shows that air normally.
> Which means my Roamio will decide I want those same shows on a different day.


My guide has the Rose Parade on ABC, 1/1 at 11AM. Ryan Seacrest is also on ABC from 8pm to 11pm on 12/31 with my guide. All times EST. The last part at midnight is still TBA.


----------



## NorthAlabama

in our market (central time), we have ryan seacrest (dick clark) listed from 7pm-9pm, 9pm-10pm, 10:30pm-12:09am, and 12:09am-1:13am. since the news normally runs until 10:35pm, i'm thinking the third segment listing is 5 minutes early (close enough for rovi's guide).

the rose parade is on abc this year (again, central time) 10am-noon.

don't forget kristin chenowith and the tabernacle choir tonight on pbs at 8pm central (check your local listings - with gracenote, just to be sure).


----------



## lhvetinari

NorthAlabama said:


> don't forget kristin chenowith and the tabernacle choir tonight on pbs at 8pm central (check your local listings - with gracenote, just to be sure).


How long does it last in your guide? The PBS entry (WMVS, PBS Milwaukee) shows it as one hour 8-9 central. The BYU-TV entry shows it as one and a half hours (9-10:30).

I might record both to be safe - since the PBS one is in HD but my cable service only carries BYU in SD.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

lhvetinari said:


> How long does it last in your guide? The PBS entry (WMVS, PBS Milwaukee) shows it as one hour 8-9 central. The BYU-TV entry shows it as one and a half hours (9-10:30).


in our market, both rovi and gracenote agree - one hour (even the repeat 3am 12/26) - this is a repeat from 12/16 for pbs (thanks, gracenote), so i'm confident the length is correct - i'd probably be curious enough about the 30 minute difference that i'd record both just to compare and see.


----------



## HarleyRandom

JoeKustra said:


> My guide has the Rose Parade on ABC, 1/1 at 11AM. Ryan Seacrest is also on ABC from 8pm to 11pm on 12/31 with my guide. All times EST. The last part at midnight is still TBA.


ABC does a poor job of covering the parade. Are there any online options if NBC doesn't come through?


----------



## humbb

HarleyRandom said:


> ABC does a poor job of covering the parade. Are there any online options if NBC doesn't come through?


Comcast's online guide shows the roses parade @ 8am-10am (PT) on NBC. Followed by the Winter Classic (NHL) pregame show from 10-11.


----------



## NorthAlabama

good catch, i must have picked the wrong date or time, and it's airing live on nbc:


> 10:00a - 12:00p
> (1/1/20) Live from Pasadena, Calif., the 131st Tournament of Roses Parade features majestic floral floats, spirited marching bands and high-stepping equestrian teams, with special guests and the Rose Queen and her court.


----------



## JoeKustra

After todays connection, the TBA for 1/1 is fixed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

forcing my regular tuesday night connection in a few minutes...


----------



## Mikeguy

HarleyRandom said:


> I haven't checked lately but I finally gave up and decided to record Ryan Seacrest's New Year's Eve show manually. After 11 PM EST it is not listed. I have "To be announced" and I decided to record that but it didn't have a length.


Obviously, you are a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Mr Tony

Happy that Rivo/Tivi/Tivo fixed my NBC guide...I was getting worried with it being the holidays. After 12/30 there was TBA on everything except for a national sports event. Before the station (KMNF-LD) went live on 12/1 (they were testing from 10/28-11/30) the guide only showed national sports programming and that was it. Everything else was TBA. (it was fixed about 2 days before 12/1)


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> Happy that Rivo/Tivi/Tivo fixed my NBC guide...


I foresee some rough road ahead for the guide after 1/1. When TiVo changes things they tend to do more harm than good. This would be a good time to check the TDL for a few weeks. BTW, I post 1P problems here: Season Pass Alerts since this thread is for update failures.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mikeguy said:


> Obviously, you are a glutton for punishment.


Edited. Sorry about that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

humbb said:


> Comcast's online guide shows the roses parade @ 8am-10am (PT) on NBC. Followed by the Winter Classic (NHL) pregame show from 10-11.


That's 11-1 for me. Thanks. ABC does a bunch of behind-the-scenes stuff, interviews, and commentary about some irrelevant football game. We're here to see the floats! We have no idea what's being left out when they do all the other stuff. ABC also has never shown an equestrian unit except maybe once. It's not that important to me, I suppose, but it wouldn't be New Year's Day without the Mexican guys who do the lasso tricks.


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> I haven't checked lately but I finally gave up and decided to record Ryan Seacrest's New Year's Eve show manually. After 11 PM EST it is not listed. I have "To be announced" and I WOULD HAVE decided to record that but it didn't have a length.
> 
> Also, unless NBC no longer airs the Rose Parade, that was not listed so I chose to record the shows that air normally.
> 
> Which means my Roamio will decide I want those same shows on a different day.


And it happened. I have recorded the shows scheduled to air on New Year's Day during the Rose Parade. I never asked for these to record.


----------



## cwerdna

Looks like the garbage Rovi guide data strikes again in the SF Bay Area.

I'm getting "to be announced" here on Comcast in the South Bay on numerous channels: 9, 10 (both of those are PBS), 56 (CNN), 53 (Nick, don't care), 5 (local CBS affiliate). Earlier today, I tried forcing a network connection when I noticed TBA on 9. It didn't help. Not sure if the rest of the problems I'm noticing just developed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwerdna said:


> Looks like the garbage Rovi guide data strikes again in the SF Bay Area.
> 
> I'm getting "to be announced" here on Comcast in the South Bay on numerous channels: 9, 10 (both of those are PBS), 56 (CNN), 53 (Nick, don't care), 5 (local CBS affiliate). Earlier today, I tried forcing a network connection when I noticed TBA on 9. It didn't help. Not sure if the rest of the problems I'm noticing just developed.


perform a cpi & tdl.


----------



## cwerdna

NorthAlabama said:


> perform a cpi & tdl.


Thanks! It hadn't gotten any better by itself by around 11:30 pm so I tried the above. Seems to have fixed the problem.

I'd have not known to do this as my previous older TiVos never (if memory serves) have never hit this. For me, older spans Series 1, Series 2 SA, Series 2 DirecTivo and TiVo HD. This is my first and only Bolt+.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwerdna said:


> Thanks! It hadn't gotten any better by itself by around 11:30 pm so I tried the above. Seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> I'd have not known to do this as my previous older TiVos never (if memory serves) have never hit this. For me, older spans Series 1, Series 2 SA, Series 2 DirecTivo and TiVo HD. This is my first and only Bolt+.


when you see multiple channels and days "tba" or "upcoming," the guide data has become corrupted, it would have generally self-corrected in a few days, but this forces a correction immediately - happy it worked.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> when you see multiple channels and days "tba" or "upcoming," the guide data has become corrupted, it would have generally self-corrected in a few days, but this forces a correction immediately - happy it worked.


There has been some really bad guide data for the past two weeks. Sometimes my guide ends at 7pm. I did a CPI&TDL on my first observation of the crap, but now I wait a day since that seems to fix it. Maybe tomorrow things will get better. Almost all the "2020" seasons have been fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra

A pattern has developed for me. I get a day of data that System Information says it goes to 1/1. But when I check my guide the data ends at 7pm on 1/1 and everything from 12/31 at noon is generic or TBA. Tomorrow I will get my "standard" update that gives me complete information on 1/2 and extends valid data to 1/3 at noon. It's a repeating pattern on all three of my Roamio except the TE4 box which has valid data on the shortened day. I hope this doesn't last too long. This is almost like the guide on my Premiere.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I don't know when the change happened but I checked and last night Carson Daly was shown on NBC. The parade was to be shown on NBC as well. Though I had set the Roamio to record what was said to be on previously, neither would do it until I said to record.


----------



## Mr Tony

I see they finally got the NFL playoff games in the guide and moved some of the other programming around. Happened some time this afternoon as the Roamio updated around 9:30am with incorrect info but the HD updated properly after its update around 12:30pm today.

Force connect on the Roamio and now its fixed.


----------



## tim_m

I got nothing today and next Monday has some wrong info, but I'm sure they'll fix it in time.


----------



## JoeKustra

Todays update: 7 hours of programs, 5 hours of TBA. TE3 and TE4.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Todays update: 7 hours of programs, 5 hours of TBA. TE3 and TE4.


we should be thankful we advanced 7 hours in the right direction? 

i was generally caught up on new year's day, at the moment i'm 2 days behind, and my friday connection lands between 4pm & 5 pm - i'll compare our results and post.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> we should be thankful we advanced 7 hours in the right direction?
> i was generally caught up on new year's day, at the moment i'm 2 days behind, and my friday connection lands between 4pm & 5 pm - i'll compare our results and post.


Thanks. No late night except Comedy Central. This has been happening to me a lot. I first saw it last November. Tomorrow, to get even, I will need about 60 hours of data. As if.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tonight on Nightline:

DATA HELD HOSTAGE! DAY THREE!


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. No late night except Comedy Central. This has been happening to me a lot. I first saw it last November. Tomorrow, to get even, I will need about 60 hours of data. As if.




Rob Helmerichs said:


> Tonight on Nightline:
> 
> DATA HELD HOSTAGE! DAY THREE!


 all caught up as of last night's connection, now i'll wait to see what happens sunday night...


----------



## JoeKustra

48 hours of data (normal). But still ending at 7pm on last day. Only some of late night fixed.

I noticed something new when I filled out the line up form. Now it wants you to tell them where you got the information that their guide is wrong. I just entered Gracenote.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> I noticed something new when I filled out the line up form. Now it wants you to tell them where you got the information that their guide is wrong. I just entered Gracenote.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> ​ all caught up as of last night's connection, now i'll wait to see what happens sunday night...


Really?!? As of just now, mine still stops at 6:00pm 1/14!


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Really?!? As of just now, mine still stops at 6:00pm 1/14!


yes, i'm through 6pm 1/16 - normally, i'll add another day to the data when i force a connection sunday night (we'll see).


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, i'm through 6pm 1/16 - normally, i'll add another day to the data when i force a connection sunday night (we'll see).


But are you normally 6pm? I'm normally 12pm EST on the day following what's in SI, like a Premiere. My box downstairs is that way since it only got a 24 hour update today.

It is a weekend. Wait until the A-Team gets in on Monday.


----------



## humbb

For Comcast customers who had some of their StarzEncore channels replaced by 4 ScreenPix channels, I noticed yesterday that TiVo finally listened to my lineup change request and inserted programming for those channels. Before it would only show the channel name in 24 hour blocks from 9pm-9pm.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> But are you normally 6pm? I'm normally 12pm EST on the day following what's in SI, like a Premiere. My box downstairs is that way since it only got a 24 hour update today.


yes, it's almost always through 6pm, and my si matches at 1/16 - following indexing, my 2 manual m-f recurring recordings are normally scheduled a day in advance if the next day is a weekday (1/17).

i've caught an earlier data end time only once i remember - it was very odd, since my connection and guide updates have been on the same schedule for many, many years.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I ran a CPI&TDL, and that gave me two of my three missing days (now through 6:00pm 1/16; should be to 6:00pm 1/17).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I ran a CPI&TDL, and that gave me two of my three missing days (now through 6:00pm 1/16; should be to 6:00pm 1/17).


there have been several customers in the forum (including you & myself) that have needed a cpi & tdl to clear up guide issues over the past couple of months, i hope this isn't the new normal...


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> there have been several customers in the forum (including you & myself) that have needed a cpi & tdl to clear up guide issues over the past couple of months, i hope this isn't the new normal...


If it is the new normal, then the date should not include the day that ends before prime time. That's how a Premiere works. I expect the date in system information to be complete through the whole evening. I'd be happy if the data was complete for the following week but that's not happening either. Like I said, Gracenote. I wonder how long Madam Secretary will be the filler for Sunday nights on NBC? I expect to send a lineup form weekly until it's fixed.

After looking at Twitter today, there's a high probability it has also been sent across the Pacific.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> If it is the new normal, then the date should not include the day that ends before prime time. That's how a Premiere works. I expect the date in system information to be complete through the whole evening.


i'm using a pxl.


----------



## JoeKustra

Interesting. Online's guide agrees with my Roamio.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Interesting. Online's guide agrees with my Roamio.


my tivo online guide matches my pxl guide data and si - data through 1/16 6pm.

my comcast online guide (gracenote) has data through 1/18, with only a few tba's.


----------



## EdwPowers

I am getting ready to do a CPI&TDL on one of my Roamios myself. The guide is getting worse and worse. Last night's NFL game wan't even in the guide. Many channels are "To be announced". I hadn't noticed because they are channels that I don't watch.

Since this is possibly a guide corruption error, I am curious if all the extra shows that get downloaded on networks like GSN and Discovery are part of the problem. The shows I am referring to are set to be recorded by default because of incomplete guide data, as is TiVo's normal. The shows eventually leave the TDL when the complete guide data arrives but they can be there for several days.


----------



## morac

I’m actually surprised that today’s connection took me up to 1 pm on the 18th (17th whole day). I don’t think I’ve ever had Sunday actually give me data before.


----------



## EdwPowers

morac said:


> I'm actually surprised that today's connection took me up to 1 pm on the 18th (17th whole day). I don't think I've ever had Sunday actually give me data before.


On the Roamio that I am getting ready to reset, the guide data did load to the 18th on Sunday too. However, there are still so many gaps in the data that it didn't change my mind on resetting it.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I'm actually surprised that today's connection took me up to 1 pm on the 18th (17th whole day). I don't think I've ever had Sunday actually give me data before.


My Sunday connection made me whole on three boxes (two TE3 and one TE4).

For everyone who doesn't get data on a specific day ever: if your box gets an update about 5pm and there is data supplied, the next update will be about 2am to 3am on the following day. That update never has data. Updates are never sent (via the schedule) from 6pm to 2am (Eastern). It's been this way for many years. However, a restart will cause a connection to be performed within 30 minutes on all TiVo boxes and does not change your normal schedule unless it happens near the 6pm cutoff.

On two Roamio boxes (one TE3 one TE4) their "never update" day is Tuesday. On the other TE3 Roamio, its day is Wednesday. And everyone also has a day that receives two days of data. All this assumes no problems with the guide or TiVo's servers.


----------



## EdwPowers

The CPI&TDL did solve my guide issues.

JoeKustra, I totally agree with your assessment of the timing of guide updates. The Roamio I just did the CPI&TDL on has the 2am call on Tuesday. Not sure about the other Roamio as it sits in another room and is not monitored as close.


----------



## JoeKustra

EdwPowers said:


> The CPI&TDL did solve my guide issues.
> JoeKustra, I totally agree with your assessment of the timing of guide updates. The Roamio I just did the CPI&TDL on has the 2am call on Tuesday. Not sure about the other Roamio as it sits in another room and is not monitored as close.


Great. I had one service connection at 10am. Nothing. Still 1/17.


----------



## mattyro7878

humbb said:


> For Comcast customers who had some of their StarzEncore channels replaced by 4 ScreenPix channels, I noticed yesterday that TiVo finally listened to my lineup change request and inserted programming for those channels. Before it would only show the channel name in 24 hour blocks from 9pm-9pm.


I made no contact with Tivo. Both of my boxes got "lineup change" messages that screenpix is here. They have been here but now we have data in the guide.


----------



## cwoody222

JoeKustra said:


> I wonder how long Madam Secretary will be the filler for Sunday nights on NBC? I expect to send a lineup form weekly until it's fixed.


huh? Madam Secretary is on CBS and has concluded.

Are you talking about local syndicated reruns?


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> huh? Madam Secretary is on CBS and has concluded.
> Are you talking about local syndicated reruns?


I'm talking about the "boiler plate" that is used for the guide when there is no data or the data is wrong. It took me two months to get KC DC displayed as two hours on Sunday nights. I know MS is gone, but it's still filling the 10pm Sunday CBS slot. Some guides (Gracenote) have TBA, but not TiVo.

Gracenote has TBA Sunday at 9pm also since they know the "MSNBC Specials" have been replaced with a new live program. I'm looking at 1/12, so we are within the current week.


----------



## EdwPowers

Like I said above, my CPI&TDL worked but now I have another interesting situation. For the program America Says on GSN starting with this Thursday (1/9), they all say will not record because of not enough space. This is the only show with this error although much more is set to record. I have a 3TB drive at 20% full so I don't think space is a problem. I will keep an eye on this as it gets closer.

As I typed this, I realized that 5 episodes are set to record before the out of space error. The 1P is set to Keep All. Maybe the 1P is screwed up?


----------



## JoeKustra

EdwPowers said:


> As I typed this, I realized that 5 episodes are set to record before the out of space error. The 1P is set to Keep All. Maybe the 1P is screwed up?


All my 1P (about 40 over two Roamio boxes) are set to "Keep at most: All" since I don't like yellow dots. What does system info say about your disk space? I have never seen that error even with a physically full drive. It's been a long time since I even saw a post about it.

How many programs are in your recently deleted folder?


----------



## EdwPowers

This is not a space issue even though that is the error given. I don't know the number of shows in Now Deleted but there is over 2 months worth of normal recordings. This particular Roamio I mostly use for cable channels except for a few local programs that I want on the TiVo I use most. The second Roamio is for my local channels and is in another room. There isn't even a TA on that one so I don't have to worry about rebooting it.

I redid the 1P. Now I have more episodes set to record but the error does eventually show up. Being GSN, there are many episodes set to record because of incomplete guide data. This is normal for GSN and eventually clears itself. After redoing the 1P, I noticed the first episode that has the error is actually not recording due to conflicts but gives the space error instead. After the first episode with that error, EVERY episode has that error, even with no conflicts.

Here is another twist. I just checked the Roamio again before hitting Post and now there are no space errors. All the new episodes and episodes with incomplete data are set to record.

I agree about the yellow dots. I use Keep Until I Delete on everything except for news and sports programs where I only want the latest. I know my method is discouraged due to potential space errors but I keep big enough hard drives to prevent it. I have 3TB in each Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra

Service connection ran early but "Program Information To:" is 1/19 and ends at 7pm with TBA after that.

NBC late night shows as repeats tonight.


----------



## lhvetinari

I must've gotten a busted update last night - my bedroom Bolt and guest room Mini both showed as having guide data (I can query it with KMTTG and get real data) but 1/2 of the channels on the guides themselves show "To be announced" with "No title information" as the caption in the channel banner. Some limited data for Saturday and Sunday, but nothing for the weekdays.
Before I left for work, I ran a CPI/TDL, figure I'll let it update normally today and see if it's sorted out when I get home. Hope it is, I'd hate to see it bollock my crappy daytime TV recordings again today.


----------



## JoeKustra

I keep a TE4 Roamio running just as a test bed. I previously posted that the guide ended at 7pm on 1/19. I just noticed that the Right button jumped two hours, just like the FF button. I forced a service connection. Now the guide ends at 7pm on 1/21 and SI says 1/20. Plus the Right button is just 30 minutes. So that data download from this morning was bad. I'm forcing a service connection on my TE3 box since late night is fixed for tonight also. With bad data (no date or the series premier date) can be recorded but will not have SM.

update: guide only has TiVo+ entries on each display. No other ads for any other streaming channel.


----------



## JoeKustra

My force connection fixed the guide, including the 2 hour skip with Right on TE4. But TE4 is a repeat. Guide update was 7am. No date changes but the Right is back to two hours and last program is 7pm on 1/21 (it is 12 pm with TE3). No action will be taken this time.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my regularly scheduled thursday afternoon connection took me to 1/22 6pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> my regularly scheduled thursday afternoon connection took me to 1/22 6pm.


My regularly schedule update on one box at 7:40am too my guide to 1/22 at 12pm. This is normal for me. System Info says 1/21, which is also normal.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i forgot to post the si, it says 1/22 - both normal for me, too. 

friday night's regular update, generally between 4:30pm & 5:30pm, used to be the last update before monday night, because my sat & sun regular connections are around 2am & 5am, but lately we've been getting a little weekend info, so i've added a sun 6pm connection to my mon & tue 6pm connections. wed, thur & friday are usually timed to get the data on their own, and i can't remember getting data on sat, ever.


----------



## klia

TiVo still hasn't removed the channels Comcast customers lost, though, including TCM, which they pulled and dumped into a sports tier back in Nov., IIRC. And the guide data for one of the screenpix channels still has mostly TBA garbage guide data.


----------



## klia

Speaking of garbage guide data, these daily updates that give us nothing but a 24-hour block of "To Be Announced" or "(Channel name) Programming" on every single channel are now happening multiple times a week, and it's getting really tiresome. And some channels, like FX, often have 10-hour "FX Programming" multiple mornings a week, when the program info is clearly viewable on their website. 

In short: Rovi continues to suck.


----------



## JoeKustra

klia said:


> Speaking of garbage guide data, these daily updates that give us nothing but a 24-hour block of "To Be Announced" or "(Channel name) Programming" on every single channel are now happening multiple times a week, and it's getting really tiresome. And some channels, like FX, often have 10-hour "FX Programming" multiple mornings a week, when the program info is clearly viewable on their website.
> In short: Rovi continues to suck.


What's you zipcode? Who's your provider? I have never seen your problems. I even made wish lists for xxx programming so they would show up. Usually it's only Comedy Central.

It looks like your problem has been going on for years. I must admit you have a high tolerance for abuse. You should get a Twitter account and send them Tweets every day until they fix your problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama

klia said:


> Speaking of garbage guide data, these daily updates that give us nothing but a 24-hour block of "To Be Announced" or "(Channel name) Programming" on every single channel are now happening multiple times a week, and it's getting really tiresome. And some channels, like FX, often have 10-hour "FX Programming" multiple mornings a week, when the program info is clearly viewable on their website.
> 
> In short: Rovi continues to suck.


sounds like you need to perform a cpi & tdl, those blocks of tba, upcoming, and programming existed way before rovi.


----------



## klia

There have been intermittent guide data issues for years. I've been through TiVo's CS several times, and it's nothing to do with my machines or provider -- it's TiVo.


----------



## klia

NorthAlabama said:


> sounds like you need to perform a cpi & tdl, those blocks of tba, upcoming, and programming existed way before rovi.


Agreed, they existed before Rovi, but those tended to be days of no new data, and they didn't happen as often as I'm seeing them now, with these 24-hr placeholder blocks -- which are essentially the same thing. Twice this week, nothing but placeholders, including today. Again, this is nothing to do with my machines or provider, it's TiVo.


----------



## NorthAlabama

klia said:


> Agreed, they existed before Rovi, but those tended to be days of no new data, and they didn't happen as often as I'm seeing them now, with these 24-hr placeholder blocks -- which are essentially the same thing. Twice this week, nothing but placeholders, including today. Again, this is nothing to do with my machines or provider, it's TiVo.


have you tried a cpi & tdl?

24-hour blocks of tba, especially in the middle days of your guide, are generally due to corrupt guide data on your tivo, and quickly resolved with a cpi & tdl.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, that was fun.

For the second time this week, instead of getting updates I got nothing but "TBA." So again, I did a CPI&TDL...but this time it completely wiped my TiVo and launched Guided Setup. I lost everything...several years' worth of recordings and a carefully curated 1P List. So now I have to start over from scratch, plus in the future I'll have to watch out for returning shows that aren't currently in the Guide Data (or at least won't be in the Guide Data once it rebuilds itself).

The thing that really pisses me off is I lost some Fox/FX shows that I was saving because Fox doesn't do blu-rays any more...Fargo Season 3, Legion Seasons 2&3, I think there was more but I can't remember off the top of my head.

Can you say **** on this forum? How about ****? I guess you'll just have to use your imagination as to how I am currently expressing my feelings...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, that was fun.
> 
> For the second time this week, instead of getting updates I got nothing but "TBA." So again, I did a CPI&TDL...but this time it completely wiped my TiVo and launched Guided Setup. I lost everything...several years' worth of recordings and a carefully curated 1P List. So now I have to start over from scratch, plus in the future I'll have to watch out for returning shows that aren't currently in the Guide Data (or at least won't be in the Guide Data once it rebuilds itself).
> 
> The thing that really pisses me off is I lost some Fox/FX shows that I was saving because Fox doesn't do blu-rays any more...Fargo Season 3, Legion Seasons 2&3, I think there was more but I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Can you say **** on this forum? How about ****? I guess you'll just have to use your imagination as to how I am currently expressing my feelings...


wow. just wow. i'm so sorry this happened to you, it's one of my biggest fears, i guess i won't be doing a cpi & tdl anytime soon to fix guide holes.


----------



## Mr Tony

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, that was fun.
> 
> For the second time this week, instead of getting updates I got nothing but "TBA." So again, I did a CPI&TDL...but this time it completely wiped my TiVo and launched Guided Setup. I lost everything...several years' worth of recordings and a carefully curated 1P List. So now I have to start over from scratch, plus in the future I'll have to watch out for returning shows that aren't currently in the Guide Data (or at least won't be in the Guide Data once it rebuilds itself).
> 
> The thing that really pisses me off is I lost some Fox/FX shows that I was saving because Fox doesn't do blu-rays any more...Fargo Season 3, Legion Seasons 2&3, I think there was more but I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Can you say **** on this forum? How about ****? I guess you'll just have to use your imagination as to how I am currently expressing my feelings...


As Ron Simmons would say.....


----------



## klia

NorthAlabama said:


> wow. just wow. i'm so sorry this happened to you, it's one of my biggest fears, i guess i won't be doing a cpi & tdl anytime soon to fix guide holes.


This is why, no, I don't try anything like cpi & tdl when these guide issues happen. The one time I tried, I lost everything but my recordings (which was a better outcome than this other poor user had). I've been a TiVo user for 15-16 years. I have a pretty good idea when my machines are screwing up, and when TiVo is the problem.


----------



## klia

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, that was fun.
> 
> For the second time this week, instead of getting updates I got nothing but "TBA." So again, I did a CPI&TDL...but this time it completely wiped my TiVo and launched Guided Setup. I lost everything...several years' worth of recordings and a carefully curated 1P List. So now I have to start over from scratch, plus in the future I'll have to watch out for returning shows that aren't currently in the Guide Data (or at least won't be in the Guide Data once it rebuilds itself).
> 
> The thing that really pisses me off is I lost some Fox/FX shows that I was saving because Fox doesn't do blu-rays any more...Fargo Season 3, Legion Seasons 2&3, I think there was more but I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Can you say **** on this forum? How about ****? I guess you'll just have to use your imagination as to how I am currently expressing my feelings...


Ugggh, that sucks. I'm sorry. Just here to say, those TBA blocks are an issue on TiVo's end, not your machine.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, that was fun.
> For the second time this week, instead of getting updates I got nothing but "TBA." So again, I did a CPI&TDL...but this time it completely wiped my TiVo and launched Guided Setup. I lost everything...several years' worth of recordings and a carefully curated 1P List. So now I have to start over from scratch, plus in the future I'll have to watch out for returning shows that aren't currently in the Guide Data (or at least won't be in the Guide Data once it rebuilds itself).
> The thing that really pisses me off is I lost some Fox/FX shows that I was saving because Fox doesn't do blu-rays any more...Fargo Season 3, Legion Seasons 2&3, I think there was more but I can't remember off the top of my head.


Sorry. I feel for you. I think I'll start doing a backup before a CPI&TDL. There is a lot more junk in the guide lately. I never have data until 7pm until the last month or two. My TE4 Roamio loses the 30 minute Right skip about twice a week. Luckily I have 4 3TB boxes, so it's just time I will lose. I still do a complete power cycle of everything on the last day of the month. After three years I haven't had a spontaneous reboot or lockup.


----------



## HarleyRandom

On Sunday, I recorded "To be announced" on The CW. I must have told Roamio to do that. I ended up in the middle of an awards show. Strangely, the manual recording an hour later that won't go away which I no longer need said it was the awards show, so I'm not sure what happened with the listings.


----------



## Mr Tony

Well I started getting worried...but that has passed now

Since last week my local NBC guide showed TBA from the 20th on..still showed it last night except for a few national sports programs on the 25th

This morning the rest finally filled in.


----------



## JoeKustra

Today I should have received two days of data. I only received one. This may be related to MLK day. Guess I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There is no new data for today (there was for yesterday).

At least, not yet.


----------



## JoeKustra

Second failure for me. SI seems to like 1/30. Now, tomorrow is a holiday, so that could be a factor.

Edit: 3 for 3. 1/30 in System Information.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Today I should have received two days of data. I only received one. This may be related to MLK day. Guess I'll know tomorrow.


Do the TiVo servers take the day off for community service?


----------



## TivoJD

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, that was fun.
> 
> For the second time this week, instead of getting updates I got nothing but "TBA." So again, I did a CPI&TDL...but this time it completely wiped my TiVo and launched Guided Setup. I lost everything...several years' worth of recordings and a carefully curated 1P List. So now I have to start over from scratch, plus in the future I'll have to watch out for returning shows that aren't currently in the Guide Data (or at least won't be in the Guide Data once it rebuilds itself).
> 
> The thing that really pisses me off is I lost some Fox/FX shows that I was saving because Fox doesn't do blu-rays any more...Fargo Season 3, Legion Seasons 2&3, I think there was more but I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Can you say **** on this forum? How about ****? I guess you'll just have to use your imagination as to how I am currently expressing my feelings...


Ugh, I did the same thing yesterday on my Bolt 500GB and the CPI&TDL has been running for hours and hasn't completed.


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> Ugh, I did the same thing yesterday on my Bolt 500GB and the CPI&TDL has been running for hours and hasn't completed.


You have a problem. On a Roamio that process is usually finished in 45 minutes. A Bolt should be quicker. Have you looked for "Program Information To:" in System Information? In Network Settings, what does TiVo Service Connection show for status?


----------



## TivoJD

JoeKustra said:


> You have a problem. On a Roamio that process is usually finished in 45 minutes. A Bolt should be quicker. Have you looked for "Program Information To:" in System Information? In Network Settings, what does TiVo Service Connection show for status?


Its locked on the CPI&TDL screen, has been for hours.


----------



## JoeKustra

TivoJD said:


> Its locked on the CPI&TDL screen, has been for hours.


If it was my TiVo, I would pull the plug and see how far it gets after applying power. I might run a Guided Setup, but you could brick the box if the software on the MB is corrupt. BTW, if the amber LED does not flash with the remote, the unit is dead. If it does flash, it's hung up doing something that may never finish.

I powered up my Premiere. Guide shows 1/30.


----------



## JoeKustra

Looks like guide to 2/1 so I thank the hamsters for working during a holiday.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like guide to 2/1 so I thank the hamsters for working during a holiday.


I guess they're not "down with the cause".


----------



## foghorn2

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I guess they're not "down with the cause".


You ever see a hamster Kneeling? ::smile:


----------



## EdwPowers

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like guide to 2/1 so I thank the hamsters for working during a holiday.


I got my update today at 5pm and am still only with data till 1/30. I have a Roamio with TE3. I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## JoeKustra

EdwPowers said:


> I got my update today at 5pm and am still only with data till 1/30. I have a Roamio with TE3. I wonder if that makes a difference.


Nothing is predictable when you're working with the guide's schedule. I have two TE3 Roamio and one TE4 Roamio plus a Premiere. If your update was 5pm I'll guess your next update is tomorrow about 2am to 3am. That's normal. If you're still stuck on 1/30, let's work then. There are no updates from 6pm to 2am. The guide data usually ends at 1pm during Standard Time on TE3 and 7pm on TE4 on the following day. Sleep on it.


----------



## TivoJD

Please beware, clear program info and to do list stuck on two different boxes now that were on TE3 and no way out of it. I called TiVo, they have no reports of an issue, but I think its odd I have two boxes stuck on clearing program info and to do list (Roamio Basic and White 4 tuner Bolt 500GB). They are replacing the bolt for me and want me to wait 24 hours to see what the Roamio does and call back (still stuck on clearing program info and to do list since yesterday afternoon). So dumb, why did I do it on the Roamio when the bolt was already stuck for 2 days? Guess I was hoping it was just an issue with the bolt hard drive since its been making a weird noise.

Someone else reported as well:

Bad guide data, now its hung?


----------



## jcddc

For the past few weeks, I seem to be getting guide updates overnight, regardless of when the TiVo service call is scheduled. It’s as if the two are disconnected.


----------



## JoeKustra

jcddc said:


> For the past few weeks, I seem to be getting guide updates overnight, regardless of when the TiVo service call is scheduled. It's as if the two are disconnected.


What does System Information indicate:







Normal: updates from 2am to 6pm. One day gets no update data. One day gets two day's of data. The days vary between units, but never random. TE3 and TE4 are almost the same.


----------



## jcddc

JoeKustra said:


> What does System Information indicate:
> View attachment 45856
> 
> Normal: updates from 2am to 6pm. One day gets no update data. One day gets two day's of data. The days vary between units, but never random. TE3 and TE4 are almost the same.


I wake up early, and find the guide has invariably updated overnight. It did not do this a few months ago. Not complaining, just an interesting change in behavior. Service connections are varying in times between the update times you said. Currently at 8:04 a.m., advance a few hours each day.


----------



## NorthAlabama

jcddc said:


> I wake up early, and find the guide has invariably updated overnight. It did not do this a few months ago. Not complaining, just an interesting change in behavior. Service connections are varying in times between the update times you said. Currently at 8:04 a.m., advance a few hours each day.


i'm not doubting you, but you could also be noticing the results of tivo indexing.


----------



## jcddc

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm not doubting you, but you could also be noticing the results of tivo indexing.


Could well be, I agree. I used to find that my to do list would update a few hours after the service connection. Perhaps that time has lengthened.


----------



## JoeKustra

jcddc said:


> I wake up early, and find the guide has invariably updated overnight. It did not do this a few months ago. Not complaining, just an interesting change in behavior. Service connections are varying in times between the update times you said. Currently at 8:04 a.m., advance a few hours each day.


Let me expand on my previous post. The service connections should happen about every 26 hours from 2am until 6pm. I am only using system information time. The guide time is different dependent on hardware and experience. Since the update schedule will not run in a pretty pattern, there will be a day when no update happens and a day when two days of data can be seen. For two of my boxes those are Tuesday and Saturday. For the third it's Wednesday and Sunday. I have a lot of free time, so I track this stuff. Also, just to mess with us, the guide has data until 1pm on the next day with TE3, and 7pm with TE4. I'm only using Roamio and Bolt times. A Premiere is different and I have no idea what an EDGE does.

Now you can force connections, but the pattern will resume quickly. As for the TDL, you can force it to update by going to the 1P manager and moving the top program down one spot. Wait for "updating" to finish, then move it back. This only affects TDL, not the TiVo server's indexing. IOW a program in the guide may still show as "not available" for a day or so. Live with the thought that you have a 7 day guide and you will be much happier.

If you *always *have an update overnight, perhaps your box has done a restart? A service connection always happens within 30 minutes of a restart. There are places that show run time since restart:







That's a Motorola card.


----------



## jcddc

JoeKustra said:


> Let me expand on my previous post. The service connections should happen about every 26 hours from 2am until 6pm. I am only using system information time. The guide time is different dependent on hardware and experience. Since the update schedule will not run in a pretty pattern, there will be a day when no update happens and a day when two days of data can be seen. For two of my boxes those are Tuesday and Saturday. For the third it's Wednesday and Sunday. I have a lot of free time, so I track this stuff. Also, just to mess with us, the guide has data until 1pm on the next day with TE3, and 7pm with TE4. I'm only using Roamio and Bolt times. A Premiere is different and I have no idea what an EDGE does.
> 
> Now you can force connections, but the pattern will resume quickly. As for the TDL, you can force it to update by going to the 1P manager and moving the top program down one spot. Wait for "updating" to finish, then move it back. This only affects TDL, not the TiVo server's indexing. IOW a program in the guide may still show as "not available" for a day or so. Live with the thought that you have a 7 day guide and you will be much happier.
> 
> If you *always *have an update overnight, perhaps your box has done a restart? A service connection always happens within 30 minutes of a restart. There are places that show run time since restart:
> View attachment 45862
> 
> That's a Motorola card.


No, it's not restarting nightly. Just thought I'd post about an apparent change in behavior. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## morac

How are you determining that it updated overnight?

At least on TE3, visually the guide doesn’t actually update after a connection until going into the Tivo menus at least once.


----------



## jcddc

morac said:


> How are you determining that it updated overnight?
> 
> At least on TE3, visually the guide doesn't actually update after a connection until going into the Tivo menus at least once.


To-do list is the same in the evening as it was in the morning. The following morning, the to-do list is advanced one day (or two).

I've had TiVo for about 15 years now. This seems different from what I've had before. If no one else is seeing this, then perhaps I'm mistaken. But I don't believe I am.


----------



## morac

jcddc said:


> To-do list is the same in the evening as it was in the morning. The following morning, the to-do list is advanced one day (or two).
> 
> I've had TiVo for about 15 years now. This seems different from what I've had before. If no one else is seeing this, then perhaps I'm mistaken. But I don't believe I am.


The TDL will update independently of the service connection. That happens whenever the box does indexing unless you force the TDL to update. You can check the last indexing time in the system info screen.


----------



## JoeKustra

On Friday I ran a GS on my TE4 Roamio to test a different zipcode. When I ran it again, there was no update scheduled for Saturday. This morning I received my update but no in guide TiVo+ channels. Nice.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I thought I had reported this, but maybe that was just to tech support. They told me to connect to the TiVo service which I thought would solve the problem along with the problem I was trying to solve already. On the Roamio I got the same show on the same channel listed twice in some cases, and most shows not at all, on February 4 and 5. I had not solved the problem so I connected to the TiVo service again. Nothing. However, when I decided to manually record something, I found the listings were complete for February 6. Last night the Roamio showed everything was normal and even listed the State of the Union, which was not there before.


----------



## hybucket

A brief rant here re: the guide. It has gotten worse than ever lately. Not only is it not deleting channels no longer carried by Comcast for over a year, it has not kept up with any changes in the local (Boston) channel listings. I find it completely undependable, and have to check listings every day on a Comcast box to see what is REALLY on that night. i can understand daily last-minute changes on a local level, but not complete channel additions/deletions that took place months ago. Maybe the change in ownership will make a difference...I hope so. I'm still hooked on the TiVO experience after almost 20 years, but this is making it tough.


----------



## JoeKustra

Don't forget to vent here too: Is something seriously wrong with TiVo's guide data?

Two weeks ago I received a message on my TiVo that the Tennis channel had been added. Yesterday my cable compony put a notice on their message channel that the Tennis channel was added. No problem with Super Bowl. No problem with SOTU. Late night needs some work.

Search function seems to have issues too.


----------



## hybucket

Thanks for the reply. I will post on the link you provided.
I have not received any messages in..well, I can't remember the last one. There are still listings for MGM TV, which Comcast has not carried for a year, as well as listings for the STARZ and ENCORE channels that were dropped from Comcast end of 2019. None of the new HITZ channels that Comcast is now carrying are listed, which makes me think that no one really cares about them anyway.


----------



## JoeKustra

hybucket said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will post on the link you provided.
> I have not received any messages in..well, I can't remember the last one. There are still listings for MGM TV, which Comcast has not carried for a year, as well as listings for the STARZ and ENCORE channels that were dropped from Comcast end of 2019. None of the new HITZ channels that Comcast is now carrying are listed, which makes me think that no one really cares about them anyway.


You are telling TiVo, right? After I submit the form, I write the problem on a printout:

Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## hybucket

I have called many times. I have tried to fill out the form at the link above, but it keeps telling me "Error," so I gave up trying that. There are so many problems that don't fit into their paramaters that I guess the computer won't accept my input, so I call. They say they'll open a "ticket," and sometimes I get an email telling me they will work on it or some such nonsense, and a few days later, I"ll get another email thanking me for telling me and the problem has been solved. Three cheers for automated responses, I guess. Since they outsourced their help department, I have not had good experiences if I have an actual problem. Sad.


----------



## JoeKustra

Very sad. You might try an email to [email protected] to see if anyone is there.

Seems now my Premiere, Roamio (TE3) and Roamio (TE4) all have guides that end at 7pm (eastern) on the day show in System Information. I don't have a Bolt, so I can't see if it has changed too.

This is how TVGOS worked when the old Rovi supplied the data.


----------



## tommage1

Are we getting one less day guide info? Seems it has been that way for a week or so now, getting latest updates around normal time (I usually force them around that time, 11AM-noon) but I am getting one less day. Can tell that I am getting the updates, the loading part takes a few minutes, if no new update just a few seconds. This seems to be happening everyday.


----------



## tommage1

tommage1 said:


> Are we getting one less day guide info? Seems it has been that way for a week or so now, getting latest updates around normal time (I usually force them around that time, 11AM-noon) but I am getting one less day. Can tell that I am getting the updates, the loading part takes a few minutes, if no new update just a few seconds. This seems to be happening everyday.


Just as an example got the latest update today Wed 29th. After update completes normally would have guide date through Monday Feb 10th 6PM central. But only got through Sunday Feb 9th. Has been this way for a week or so I think, After Tuesday update I had through only Saturday the 8th 6PM. Since I force them when the new daily updates are available and check to make sure there is actually a load it just seems to me am getting one day less than I used to.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Most days there has been a new day's worth of data, but not yesterday.


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> Are we getting one less day guide info? This seems to be happening everyday.


I think I posted about this already. The guide changed about two weeks ago. I only have Roamio and Premiere platforms. The Premiere, since 20.7.2, has shown the "Program Information To:" date in System information as the end of guide data. The Roamio had the date that included prime time and had data until 1pm on the following day. My guide data now ends at 7pm on that date. The Roamio has migrated to that format. So, in effect, I have lost 18 hours of data. The guide still extends, but only with TBA. This is how TVGOS worked until Rovi killed it. So we seem to get a guide update daily, but I don't know if this will last. I used to have a 5-2-0 schedule. Granted, the second week of the guide has been crap since Rovi bought TiVo, but TVGOS was only an eight day guide. Also, the data was separate from the guide. IOW, the guide always extended, but frequently the data was just TBA. I don't know if this is permanent or just one more TiVo experiment. Since tv.com dropped TiVo for guide data I lost my "second opinion". If you know of an online EPG that uses TiVo data let me know. This is the same with TE3 and TE4.


----------



## tommage1

JoeKustra said:


> I think I posted about this already. The guide changed about two weeks ago. I only have Roamio and Premiere platforms. The Premiere, since 20.7.2, has shown the "Program Information To:" date in System information as the end of guide data. The Roamio had the date that included prime time and had data until 1pm on the following day. My guide data now ends at 7pm on that date. The Roamio has migrated to that format. So, in effect, I have lost 18 hours of data. The guide still extends, but only with TBA. This is how TVGOS worked until Rovi killed it. So we seem to get a guide update daily, but I don't know if this will last. I used to have a 5-2-0 schedule. Granted, the second week of the guide has been crap since Rovi bought TiVo, but TVGOS was only an eight day guide. Also, the data was separate from the guide. IOW, the guide always extended, but frequently the data was just TBA. I don't know if this is permanent or just one more TiVo experiment. Since tv.com dropped TiVo for guide data I lost my "second opinion". If you know of an online EPG that uses TiVo data let me know. This is the same with TE3 and TE4.


You probably did, this thread so long though no way I could go through everything to see if a similar post. This one might have been worth a new thread (maybe you did, I only came to this thread). Basically for me it is a full one day less, 24 hours even. Data always ends at 6PM Central for me, just one day less now. All the time. Used to be occasionally they would get a day or two behind but this is different. And your time frame seems about the same as me, week or two. Roamios and Premiere on TE3. OTA and cable. And an OTA Bolt on TE4.

As I mentioned I usually force a connection when the new daily data is normally available, around 11AM to noon. I guess you just wait for when the Tivo would normally do connections, in the wee hours. So you will get your daily updates around 16-18 hours later than me. I just did the Bolt, it is 2-3 hours before the new data should be available. And it is still 24 hours behind what it would normally be. Strange, this has to be on purpose. The reason I force connections as soon as new data should be available is I record a LOT of old classic shows. Many times the detailed data (actual episode numbers/info, not generic) may not show up until the actual day the recording is scheduled. I like to have the detailed info as there are many old shows I record the entire series (can take years for some shows), I like to have the detailed info for every episode for my archives. One show similar to that now is Lost Honeymooners, they are usually a week behind on DETAILED info, current week detailed, next week usually generic until a week before before the second week arrives. That one usually catches up before the actual recording are made, some series may not fully update until the day of the recording, some never make it, might get a few days of generic info only.​


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> You probably did, this thread so long though no way I could go through everything to see if a similar post. ​


Looking at my calendars I see the 5-2-0 pattern still holds, but the Saturday update of guide advancing 2 days is still valid, but the data is only one day. Your 6pm is my 7pm, so that tracks.

I am going to have an interruption this weekend since I always reboot everything on the last day of the month. Friday is the 31st. I try to perform the "cleaning" around noon, which is close to the normal scheduled update. Perhaps it will not affect anything. But your original statement: "we have lost a day's worth of data" seems valid and may now be the new normal. I'm fine with a daily update. I don't see, or expect, any changes in the data in accuracy or quantity.

BTW, if you have TE4, notice that the guide extends to 2/13. Data until 7pm 2/10, then TBA until 7pm on 2/11, then Title not available until 10am on 2/13. See, TE4 gives you more (of nothing).


----------



## JoeKustra

Just received my daily fix. Looks like the hamsters were out late drinking. SI says 2/15 but they are mostly "Upcoming:" and "TBA". One funny block (which was ok earlier) is tonight's The Late Show. It's a one hour block that contains only a "new" icon and nothing else. LOL


----------



## JoeKustra

From TiVo: We are currently experiencing issues with some channels having missing Program Guide Data or showing up as ("To be Announced") on the TiVo Guide. We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for choosing TiVo!

Tivo Customer Support Community I guess they just noticed.


----------



## JoeKustra

TE3 and TE4 service connections both end at 7pm on 2/20. I've lost 18 hours again. But as shown above, they have filled in with TBA.


----------



## ManeJon

Better than being a Spectrum customer in the North East - no TV for 8+ hours yesterday and again starting about 1 hour ago. Yesterday also included no Internet either. Rather have service than a guide


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> From TiVo: We are currently experiencing issues with some channels having missing Program Guide Data or showing up as ("To be Announced") on the TiVo Guide. We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for choosing TiVo!
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community I guess they just noticed.


They don't even state they are working on fixing it. They just apologize that the data is screwed up.

Since this has been happening for at least a few months, I wonder if they just plan to leave that message up forever and call it a day.

Edit:

I see, I guess they are referring to that all data from 2/20 7 pm onward shows as "To Be Announced". Though on my TE3 box, that's one days worth.


----------



## Sparky1234

No TV Guide at TiVo online for any of my TiVo's. Been like this for weeks.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I see, I guess they are referring to that all data from 2/20 7 pm onward shows as "To Be Announced". Though on my TE3 box, that's one days worth.


It's normal for the data in the guide to end at 7pm on my TE4 Roamio, with TBA to run until midnight on the following day. But my TE3 Roamio the normal guide cutoff is 1pm and that's as far as the guide will go (no TBA). When things get bad, the TE3 looks like the TE4. One of my TE3 Roamio units just had its daily service connection. No data.

If TiVo follows their normal pattern, the problem will be corrected late tomorrow morning.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> It's normal for the data in the guide to end at 7pm on my TE4 Roamio, with TBA to run until midnight on the following day. But my TE3 Roamio the normal guide cutoff is 1pm and that's as far as the guide will go (no TBA). When things get bad, the TE3 looks like the TE4. One of my TE3 Roamio units just had its daily service connection. No data.
> 
> If TiVo follows their normal pattern, the problem will be corrected late tomorrow morning.


TE3 normally won't show anything after the end of the guide data, but the TBA appears to be in the guide data. The system info claims that it has guide data till Feb 20, which would normally mean there is guide data till 1 PM Feb 21. In this case though all the data after 7 PM Feb 20 is TBA, so there is something wrong. I'm assuming that's what TiVo's message is about.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> TE3 normally won't show anything after the end of the guide data, but the TBA appears to be in the guide data. The system info claims that it has guide data till Feb 20, which would normally mean there is guide data till 1 PM Feb 21. In this case though all the data after 7 PM Feb 20 is TBA, so there is something wrong. I'm assuming that's what TiVo's message is about.


I agree. I have four Roamio boxes with 2/20 in SI.


----------



## JoeKustra

Normal update on one Roamio. Date is correct and no guide data problems I can see.

edit: second good update.

edit: last guide update (TE4) good.


----------



## bsbd

My Roamio Pro system info screen says guide data through 2/21 and the guide actually appears to have info through 6:30pm EST on 2/22. But I'm in what appears to be a 20-24 hour window starting around 7pm last night with lots of TBA and missing data. There appears to be guide data starting tonight around 8pm, so I'll be checking back after that to make sure it hasn't disappeared. I see there are still some smaller gaps in the data going forward after tonight. 

I did an online chat with TiVo a little while ago and got the basic "sorry for the inconvenience" reply and saying "engineers haven't announced a time" for a fix. Arrggghhh!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

message still up: Daily Guide Updates


----------



## morac

Guide looks good after today’s update. Not seeing any TBA.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> They don't even state they are working on fixing it. They just apologize that the data is screwed up.
> 
> Since this has been happening for at least a few months, I wonder if they just plan to leave that message up forever and call it a day.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I see, I guess they are referring to that all data from 2/20 7 pm onward shows as "To Be Announced". Though on my TE3 box, that's one days worth.


 i was about to comment - _*"few months???"*_
margret was working on this issue more than a few times.


----------



## bsbd

As of 7pm EST last night the dozens of 24-hour "To Be Announced" guide entries now appear to be completely flushed out. However, looking through the guide info I've found at least a couple of discontinuities -- gaps between program events -- e.g., a program ends at a particular time but the following program doesn't start for another hour and a half. For that hour and a half the TiVo isn't going to know what's playing on that channel. I was hoping that would get taken care of in the next guide download, but after this morning's update the gaps I've noticed still exist.

So should I conclude that the daily guide download doesn't completely replace the old guide info and only appends an extra day's data to the end of what's currently in the box? Otherwise the gaps I've noticed must have downloaded again this morning and there's still some minor corruption in the TiVo server info.


----------



## JoeKustra

A guide update may contain data for the current day. I have one box waiting for its daily fix that doesn't have ABC late night as new yet.


----------



## JoeKustra

Service connection on one Roamio TE3. SI says 2/22. Guide has data until 7pm EST 2/22, then TBA until midnight. They didn't "fix" anything.


----------



## bsbd

JoeKustra said:


> Service connection on one Roamio TE3. SI says 2/22. Guide has data until 7pm EST 2/22, then TBA until midnight. They didn't "fix" anything.


OK, I believe I have the same thing on my Roamio Pro. The SI says 2/22 and Guide has valid data through at least 7pm EST 2/22. The final entry for every channel is TBA, but the time associated with each TBA is dependent on the run time of the previous show -- i.e. if the previous show runs 1 hour and it starts at 6:30pm then the TBA for that channel is 7:30pm. In my case the lengths of all TBA events appear to be 24 hours (Sat 2/22 7:00 pm - 7:00 pm) just as it was this past weekend.

I wonder if the next download will append new 2/22-2/23 data to the end after these TBAs or will the TBAs get pushed out to 7pm EST 2/23.


----------



## JoeKustra

bsbd said:


> I wonder if the next download will append new 2/22-2/23 data to the end after these TBAs or will the TBAs get pushed out to 7pm EST 2/23.


Normally, the next scheduled update on two of my boxes is about 3am and I will get no changes. But things are not normal anymore.


----------



## klia

JoeKustra said:


> From TiVo: We are currently experiencing issues with some channels having missing Program Guide Data or showing up as ("To be Announced") on the TiVo Guide. We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for choosing TiVo!
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community I guess they just noticed.


Just FYI, I've been keeping track of how often these updates with no data or TBA blocks have been happening, and just since mid-Jan:

1/15, 1/19, 1/23, 1/27, 1/28 (got what should've been yesterday's data + 24-hr TBA blocks), 1/29, 2/1, 2/2 (yesterday's data + 24-hr TBA blocks), 2/8, 2/10, 2/11 (yesterday's data + 24-hr TBA blocks), 2/12 (yesterday's data + 24-hr TBA blocks).

Yeah, 12 times in the last 29 days. Great ratio, there.

And for FX channel, I still have these random 10-hour (6am-4pm) and shorter (0:30, 1:00, and 1:30 all starting at 4pm) "FX Programming" blocks for 2/13, 2/15, 2/17, 2/19, 2/21, and 2/23 (only 6am). I mean... tomorrow? Really? The info is right on FX's website.

So, now that they've supposedly "noticed?" I definitely won't be holding my breath for a fix. I've been a TiVo user since 2003, and it's been really frustrating and sad watching them become so unreliable.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

No new data yesterday; only advanced one day today.

That's unusual...usually when it skips a day, it catches up the next day (or, more rarely, skips another day before it catches up).


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No new data yesterday; only advanced one day today.
> That's unusual...usually when it skips a day, it catches up the next day (or, more rarely, skips another day before it catches up).


One Roamio without data. Two Roamio (TE3, TE4) with data. The Roamio is going to get a cleaning as soon as I backup the files.


----------



## JoeKustra

klia said:


> Just FYI, I've been keeping track of how often these updates with no data or TBA blocks have been happening, and just since mid-Jan:
> And for FX channel, I still have these random 10-hour (6am-4pm) and shorter (0:30, 1:00, and 1:30 all starting at 4pm) "FX Programming" blocks for 2/13, 2/15, 2/17, 2/19, 2/21, and 2/23 (only 6am). I mean... tomorrow? Really? The info is right on FX's website.


I see FX in my guide frequently (I only display 20 channels) and have not seen any of those. There are none in my guide, -2+12 days, at this time.


----------



## morac

TBA after 7 pm 2/23 on all channels now on my TE3 Roamio, so I only have data up till then. That’s 2 days less than I should have.


----------



## JoeKustra

I just tried to clear whatever may have blocked today's update on one of my TE3 Roamio units. It froze like the last one. This time I used the KS 76543210 which took me to Guided Setup. I had spent 3 hours making a backup. It hasn't done it's service connection yet. I'll post the results. So anyone planning on a CPI&TDL should plan on the worst.

I think 7pm is the new normal, followed by TBA, then TNA (which may be TE4 only).

After finishing the GS, Roamio has SI PIT: 2/24, guide data to 7pm on 2/24 then TBA until 23:59 on 2/24. A long day. Next scheduled service connection is 5am on 2/14.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No new data yesterday; only advanced one day today.
> 
> That's unusual...usually when it skips a day, it catches up the next day (or, more rarely, skips another day before it catches up).


Got two days' worth today (although a little later than usual), so it's now up to date.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Hamsters started their long weekend early, no luck today.


----------



## JoeKustra

Service connection at 5am today gave me data to 2/25 at 7pm. Another connection was scheduled for 8:30am and the data now goes until 2/26 at 12pm. The date in SI was 2/25 after both updates. This is on a TE3 Roamio.


PSU_Sudzi said:


> Hamsters started their long weekend early, no luck today.


Sorry. Nothing at 4:30am on one box. Three to go. I did notice that the end-of-data in the guide is now 12pm on all TE3 boxes. I also noticed the service connection data doesn't get pushed to the guide for a long time. This has been a bug for a long time, but access to TiVo Central will fix it. In a few hours I'll have to see what happens to my other units. Saturday has always been my two-day update. So far I'm 2/25 also.


----------



## JoeKustra

I wish there was a way to see if any "saved" but not "posted" responses were in the forum. That's what caused the above post to be split.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Service connection at 5am today gave me data to 2/25 at 7pm. Another connection was scheduled for 8:30am and the data now goes until 2/26 at 12pm. The date in SI was 2/25 after both updates. This is on a TE3 Roamio.
> 
> Sorry. Nothing at 4:30am on one box. Three to go. I did notice that the end-of-data in the guide is now 12pm on all TE3 boxes. I also noticed the service connection data doesn't get pushed to the guide for a long time. This has been a bug for a long time, but access to TiVo Central will fix it. In a few hours I'll have to see what happens to my other units. Saturday has always been my two-day update. So far I'm 2/25 also.


Very strange you have guide on TE3 boxes on last day to 12 PM, mine **always end** on 6 or 7 PM, depending on the length of the 6 PM show. Even TBA starts at 7 PM when those are the last guide data points.


----------



## bsbd

JoeKustra said:


> Service connection at 5am today gave me data to 2/25 at 7pm. Another connection was scheduled for 8:30am and the data now goes until 2/26 at 12pm. The date in SI was 2/25 after both updates. This is on a TE3 Roamio.


Similar but not identical here. My Roamio Pro TE3 received an automatic connection update this morning at 6:57am EST, and my guide is now populated with programs through 7pm Wed 2/26. However the SI still says Tues 2/25, unchanged from yesterday's update. Most notable thing I see is there aren't any 24-hour TBAs at the end of each channel's final program after 7pm Wednesday.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Very strange you have guide on TE3 boxes on last day to 12 PM, mine **always end** on 6 or 7 PM, depending on the length of the 6 PM show. Even TBA starts at 7 PM when those are the last guide data points.


I thought everyone was moving to 7pm (my TE4 had it a few weeks ago), but this 12pm across all 3 TE3 boxes (it was 1pm) was in line with my "standard guide theory". My TE4 ends at 7pm on day of SI. The 12 pm end is on the day after, so SI shows me prime time. Today (before connections) I have no TBA but all TNA on the TE4 box. I'll see what today brings.

I think we are spending too much time on this.


----------



## JoeKustra

R1 - hamsters are dead. No data
R2 - Maybe went to FL? No data
R3 - TE4 - no data


----------



## morac

Only have guide data to 2/25 (technically 2/26 1 pm) after today’s connection. That’s at least 2 days missing. I should have data to at least 2/27.


----------



## sharkster

morac said:


> Only have guide data to 2/25 (technically 2/26 1 pm) after today's connection. That's at least 2 days missing. I should have data to at least 2/27.


Yeah, same here and today's connection already happened. I figured that, since today's connection wasn't happening until almost noon that there would be updated data.

I wonder why they are funging it up again. It seemed like it was going pretty well for a while there. 

Once again - Thanks, Rovi. 

In addition to the fact that it hasn't updated the guide data for a while now, I see a lot of missing and totally wrong data to boot. If I had ever done such a crappy job I would have been fired.


----------



## JoeKustra

Light a candle for the hamsters.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

It’s annoying, missed a recording of the new Godzilla movie last night and again today because the HBO schedule must have changed.


----------



## Das Achteck

morac said:


> Only have guide data to 2/25 (technically 2/26 1 pm) after today's connection. That's at least 2 days missing. I should have data to at least 2/27.


----------



## series5orpremier

The hamsters got moved over to the sales desks this weekend to take down all the new TiVo sales orders coming in from existing customers for the Presidents Day Sale. It's the perfect time to try to sell more TiVos to existing customers - when everyone's guide data is three days behind.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Hamsters, start your wheels! We have an update coming through now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Unleash the hounds hamsters!


----------



## morac

okay they're guinea pigs, but close enough.


----------



## JoeKustra

My early birds missed the update, but the two that slept in got the full update.


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> okay they're guinea pigs, but close enough.


Having lived in South America, my first reaction was, "Dinner!"


----------



## sharkster

I don't know if it's guide data related or what but almost all the shows my Tivo recorded yesterday don't have 'skip'. These, of course, are shows that usually do. I guess it's just another 'skip glitch' or something but I find it annoying. /fwp


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I don't know if it's guide data related or what but almost all the shows my Tivo recorded yesterday don't have 'skip'. These, of course, are shows that usually do. I guess it's just another 'skip glitch' or something but I find it annoying. /fwp


I just set my two Roamio units to record all new programs from 7pm to 11pm tonight.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> I don't know if it's guide data related or what but almost all the shows my Tivo recorded yesterday don't have 'skip'. These, of course, are shows that usually do. I guess it's just another 'skip glitch' or something but I find it annoying. /fwp


there's a thread for that: 

Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## HarleyRandom

Last night's "Supergirl" had the correct episode title, but just as the title would have suggested, it was the latest use of showing what could have happened as in "It's a Wonderful Life". Instead, the summary said Supergirl joined a secret organization.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I think the summary was just the generic description...


----------



## JoeKustra

There's a thread for that: Is something seriously wrong with TiVo's guide data?


----------



## JoeKustra

Today's update: 7 added hours, more or less. Bad hamster came back to work.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Toady's update: 7 added hours, more or less. Bad hamster came back to work.


----------



## JoeKustra

I was going to post that there was no data today and my guide ends at 2am 3/8. I'm just not in a joking mood.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I was going to post that there was no data today and my guide ends at 2am 3/8. I'm just not in a joking mood.


I got an update today just another 24 hours of TBA tho. Maybe the hamsters are on quarantine for coronavirus.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I got an update today just another 24 hours of TBA tho. Maybe the hamsters are on quarantine for coronavirus.


No change with my TE3 units. The TE4 Roamio gained 24 hours of TNA. Maybe the guide only gets new data on weekends now.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No change with my TE3 units. The TE4 Roamio gained 24 hours of TNA. Maybe the guide only gets new data on weekends now.


I think we will still get an update during the week it's just for unknown reasons they miss some days with no discernible pattern.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Whoa, three days behind now. Been a while since that happened!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Whoa, three days behind now. Been a while since that happened!


Yes, they used to not push anything at all out on off days and I guess they got sick of all the complaints from us so now just send out TBA when they do their updates and they have no new data to post.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes, they used to not push anything at all out on off days and I guess they got sick of all the complaints from us so now just send out TBA when they do their updates and they have no new data to post.


They like TNA also. That's new for TE4. Show offs.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> They like TNA also. That's new for TE4. Show offs.


Is there some other meaning for that aside from T & A?


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Is there some other meaning for that aside from T & A?


I thought you knew about the link in my signature. TNA = Title Not Available. Within normal schedules, a missing block is TBA, but when it fills in the guide after 7pm on the last day it changes to TNA. While it always displays on a TE4 box, I've seen it on TE3 when the guide gets dorked.

It would be cool if TiVo used T&A at the "end" of the guide.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Whoa, three days behind now. Been a while since that happened!


My guide is only updated through 7PM EST on 3/7/2020. Today alone I have done at least 7 force connects and 2 restart box.
Where are you located? I am in Delaware and I have Verizon Fios digital.


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think we will still get an update during the week it's just for unknown reasons they miss some days with no discernible pattern.


I see you're in the Philly suburbs. I'm in Newark, DE. Who is your carrier? I have Verizon Fios digital. 
The Tivo "help" people keep trying to tell me it is my Tivo Roamio plus. I keep telling them it is a TivO problem, not a problem with my Roamio.
I have been bombarding them with "Report a Lineup Issue" every 3 hours. I even created a Macro so I don't have to retype everything.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Miss Knapp said:


> My guide is only updated through 7PM EST on 3/7/2020. Today alone I have done at least 7 force connects and 2 restart box.
> Where are you located? I am in Delaware and I have Verizon Fios digital.


Yeah, I'm up to the same time (adjusted for Central). Minneapolis, Comcast.

But it doesn't seem to be you (or me). It seems to be everybody. Unless somebody's gotten an update?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Miss Knapp said:


> I see you're in the Philly suburbs. I'm in Newark, DE. Who is your carrier? I have Verizon Fios digital.
> The Tivo "help" people keep trying to tell me it is my Tivo Roamio plus. I keep telling them it is a TivO problem, not a problem with my Roamio.
> I have been bombarding them with "Report a Lineup Issue" every 3 hours. I even created a Macro so I don't have to retype everything.


I have a Roamio Plus on Comcast Xfinity. This is definitely not an issue specific to a cable provider, I started this thread just over 3 years ago and we can see from the feedback it also affects guides for OTA users. The folks at TiVo Support don't have a clue what's going on with this, they just are there to work through basic issues with users when they call or email. I am sure someone at TiVo could explain this to us but its probably not worth their time to do so though.


----------



## tim_m

I'm in the same boat. No data update for 3 days now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

same here, but on the up side, there's been no guide errors.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> same here, but on the up side, there's been no guide errors.


Nothing this morning on my TE3 or TE4 Roamio.


----------



## tim_m

Nothing here yet as of 4 minutes ago. I am sure this is due to spring ahead on the 8th.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Nothing here yet as of 4 minutes ago. I am sure this is due to spring ahead on the 8th.


My boxes have had their guides updated for that (no 2am on 3/8) since Monday's connection.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> My boxes have had their guides updated for that (no 2am on 3/8) since Monday's connection.


Mine is still stuck and ends Saturday evening at 7.


----------



## TivoJD

Maybe they are doing extensive testing on the guide data before they send out to us?


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Mine is still stuck and ends Saturday evening at 7.


It seems so strange. The TE3 guides are frozen in time, but the TE4 guide still moves every day. There's no data, but that is how the old TVGOS worked too. Also, 7pm is the TE4 time and 1 or 2pm is the TE3 end. I have seen TE3 with the guide ending at 7pm several times, and I'm guessing that TiVo is trying to make one guide for all boxes.


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> I'm in the same boat. No data update for 3 days now.


Did a restart box this morning which then will connect, and just did a force connect 5 min. ago.....NOTHING....My guide is only updated through 7PM EST on 3/7/2020. 
Where are you located and who is your cable company?? I am in Delaware and I have Verizon Fios digital.


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> It seems so strange. The TE3 guides are frozen in time, but the TE4 guide still moves every day. There's no data, but that is how the old TVGOS worked too. Also, 7pm is the TE4 time and 1 or 2pm is the TE3 end. I have seen TE3 with the guide ending at 7pm several times, and I'm guessing that TiVo is trying to make one guide for all boxes.


This is an ongoing problem and has been for at least 3 years if memory serves me.
Did a restart box this morning which then will connect, and just did a force connect 5 min. ago.....NOTHING....My guide is only updated through 7PM EST on 3/7/2020.
Where are you located and who is your cable company?? I am in Delaware and I have Verizon Fios digital.


----------



## tim_m

Miss Knapp said:


> Did a restart box this morning which then will connect, and just did a force connect 5 min. ago.....NOTHING....My guide is only updated through 7PM EST on 3/7/2020.
> Where are you located and who is your cable company?? I am in Delaware and I have Verizon Fios digital.


I'm in Carrollton Texas and have frontier FiOS.


----------



## tim_m

I know we will get a large update probably over the weekend but nonetheless this is frustrating.


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> I'm in Carrollton Texas and have frontier FiOS.


I used to live in Southlake and had Verizon Fios. Apparently it became Frontier after I moved.


----------



## tim_m

Miss Knapp said:


> I used to live in Southlake and had Verizon Fios. Apparently it became Frontier after I moved.


Yep and they suck, unfortunately spectrum sucks just as much.


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> This is an ongoing problem and has been for at least 3 years if memory serves me.
> Did a restart box this morning which then will connect, and just did a force connect 5 min. ago.....NOTHING....My guide is only updated through 7PM EST on 3/7/2020.
> Where are you located and who is your cable company?? I am in Delaware and I have Verizon Fios digital.


I don't have a good memory, but the guide updates (WHEN we get data, not WHAT we get) has been an issue for over 6 years. Usually the pattern has been weekends have the outage, and it's fixed when the west coast comes to work on Monday. My location is under my name, but if it's not showing on your device, my zipcode is 17921, so sort of between Philly and Pittsburg. My provider, which has the Arris/TiVo for rent, is Service Electric Cablevision. There are three of them. Mine is www.secv.com and they are great. Click on the link.  Btw, if you don't get data after 2 connections, give up.

When we do get data again, check when your data ends. The TE4 systems usually end at 7pm. The TE3 system usually end at 2pm. My empty guide has no 2am on 3/8, so DST should not be an issue. My TE4 guide has TBA/TNA to 3/12 at 9am. It moves every day.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

tim_m said:


> I am sure this is due to spring ahead on the 8th.


I'm not convinced of that.

DST has been around for years, you would think that TiVo would not be surprised by it.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> I know we will get a large update probably over the weekend but nonetheless this is frustrating.


You jinxed it.


----------



## tim_m

Mins always ends at 7pm.


----------



## klia

Well, this is some hot garbage -- no guide updates for 4 days in a row, and I'm including Monday's 24-hour placeholder blocks, which are useless crap, not updates. And I see in this thread that, instead of copping to it, their "tech support" keeps trying to blame individual users' boxes for what are clearly either decisions or incompetences on their end that are affecting their entire system.

It almost seems as though they're testing users' patience to see how infrequently they can get away with updating before we all start complaining or cancelling. Or, IDK, maybe it's just me.


----------



## JoeKustra

klia said:


> It almost seems as though they're testing users' patience to see how infrequently they can get away with updating before we all start complaining or cancelling. Or, IDK, maybe it's just me.


It's not just you. Most TiVo owners have no clue when it comes to guide updates. Unless they miss a program, things are fine. I will wait until Monday's update, which I should receive late in the day, before I panic. If there is no new data by then I will stop recording due to lack of data or the box will start recording repeats since the data will be generic.

Maybe I will try Twitter.


----------



## Steve Simmons

Finally got an update this evening that took a while to pull down, but it has been probably an hour since it finished and nothing is populating. Michigan, Spectrum, Roamio.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

Steve Simmons said:


> but it has been probably an hour since it finished and nothing is populating.


When I get new data downloaded, I go to the Season Pass area and switch the positions of the #1 and #2 season passes. In a minute or so, you should see the Season Pass list updating with the new data.

But, if you've waited an hour, then maybe there was no real data downloaded.

fwiw, an hour or so ago I downloaded a bunch of data and, after twiddling with the season pass list as I mentioned above, the Program Guide is fully populated to 7pm Wednesday, 3/11.


----------



## Mr Tony

still no update here. 
OTA Mankato, MN market
6PM on 3/7 Roamio


----------



## Steve Simmons

WorldBandRadio said:


> When I get new data downloaded, I go to the Season Pass area and switch the positions of the #1 and #2 season passes. In a minute or so, you should see the Season Pass list updating with the new data.
> 
> But, if you've waited an hour, then maybe there was no real data downloaded.
> 
> fwiw, an hour or so ago I downloaded a bunch of data and, after twiddling with the season pass list as I mentioned above, the Program Guide is fully populated to 7pm Wednesday, 3/11.


Even though the previous manual connection showed as successful I just did another and it pulled the data again. I see what you mean about moving the One Pass positions. It populated right away after that through 7pm 3/11 like you say.


----------



## randian

I’m not seeing any guide data past 3/7 @ 7pm Boca Raton FL.


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> I don't have a good memory, but the guide updates (WHEN we get data, not WHAT we get) has been an issue for over 6 years. Usually the pattern has been weekends have the outage, and it's fixed when the west coast comes to work on Monday. My location is under my name, but if it's not showing on your device, my zipcode is 17921, so sort of between Philly and Pittsburg. My provider, which has the Arris/TiVo for rent, is Service Electric Cablevision. There are three of them. Mine is www.secv.com and they are great. Click on the link.  Btw, if you don't get data after 2 connections, give up.
> 
> When we do get data again, check when your data ends. The TE4 systems usually end at 7pm. The TE3 system usually end at 2pm. My empty guide has no 2am on 3/8, so DST should not be an issue. My TE4 guide has TBA/TNA to 3/12 at 9am. It moves every day.


Well, ever an optimist, I did a couple more force connects. At 8:30pm, It was "in progress" for 45 minutes so I thought it had updated. Nada! I immediately did another force connect which only lasted a couple of minutes. Still nothing. Then, for the hell of it I did another around 10:30pm which lasted another 45 minutes and VOILA! I had program info through 7pm on Wed. 3/11.
Hope yours updates soon.


----------



## Miss Knapp

randian said:


> I'm not seeing any guide data past 3/7 @ 7pm Boca Raton FL.


Well, ever an optimist, I did a couple more force connects. At 8:30pm, It was "in progress" for 45 minutes so I thought it had updated. Nada! I immediately did another force connect which only lasted a couple of minutes. Still nothing. Then, for the hell of it I did another around 10:30pm which lasted another 45 minutes and VOILA! I had program info through 7pm on Wed. 3/11.
Hope yours updates soon.


----------



## Miss Knapp

unclehonkey said:


> still no update here.
> OTA Mankato, MN market
> 6PM on 3/7 Roamio


Well, ever an optimist, I did a couple more force connects. At 8:30pm, It was "in progress" for 45 minutes so I thought it had updated. Nada! I immediately did another force connect which only lasted a couple of minutes. Still nothing. Then, for the hell of it I did another around 10:30pm which lasted another 45 minutes and VOILA! I had program info through 7pm on Wed. 3/11.
Hope yours updates soon.


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> Yep and they suck, unfortunately spectrum sucks just as much.


I have heard that about Frontier. A friend has it and is not as happy as he was with Verizon.


----------



## tim_m

Miss Knapp said:


> I have heard that about Frontier. A friend has it and is not as happy as he was with Verizon.


Same and we recently lost all the Starz channels as well.


----------



## tim_m

Miss Knapp said:


> Well, ever an optimist, I did a couple more force connects. At 8:30pm, It was "in progress" for 45 minutes so I thought it had updated. Nada! I immediately did another force connect which only lasted a couple of minutes. Still nothing. Then, for the hell of it I did another around 10:30pm which lasted another 45 minutes and VOILA! I had program info through 7pm on Wed. 3/11.
> Hope yours updates soon.


I've always wondered when it does that if it's fixing minor issues with what's already there. Like recently it'll show a new episode in the TDL but there it will be missing the word new next to it and has no description.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Data at last! Data at last!

Thank God Almighty, DATA AT LAST!


----------



## JoeKustra

WorldBandRadio said:


> When I get new data downloaded, I go to the Season Pass area and switch the positions of the #1 and #2 season passes. In a minute or so, you should see the Season Pass list updating with the new data.
> But, if you've waited an hour, then maybe there was no real data downloaded.
> fwiw, an hour or so ago I downloaded a bunch of data and, after twiddling with the season pass list as I mentioned above, the Program Guide is fully populated to 7pm Wednesday, 3/11.


I use your method frequently. Another 'tell' is the indexing field in System Information. For the last few years my TiVo does indexing daily at random times. But within 2 minutes of data being received the indexing field will change to a minute or two past the completion of the download. No indexing means no data received.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Data at last! Data at last!
> Thank God Almighty, DATA AT LAST!


Amen. I noticed that I'm back to my old TE3 schedule also. That is: PIT: 3/10 and the guide and data both end at 2pm on 3/11. That's DST kicking in. As expected, late night is not complete. That could take until Sunday.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Data at last! Data at last!
> 
> Thank God Almighty, DATA AT LAST!


Hmm, I got an update last night that took forever but didn't even add a new day to the guide with a TBA, maybe it just got pushed through overnight.


----------



## Mr Tony

Interesting that Tivo added a new station for Minneapolis (KARE-DT5 Circle TV) on Monday but had just TBA for the guide. It finally populated this morning


----------



## Mr Tony

Miss Knapp said:


> Well, ever an optimist, I did a couple more force connects. At 8:30pm, It was "in progress" for 45 minutes so I thought it had updated. Nada! I immediately did another force connect which only lasted a couple of minutes. Still nothing. Then, for the hell of it I did another around 10:30pm which lasted another 45 minutes and VOILA! I had program info through 7pm on Wed. 3/11.
> Hope yours updates soon.


mine updated this morning. I had done a force last night around 10pm Central and nothing


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Sometimes I feel like John Locke or Desmond from Lost pushing the button obsessively every 108 minutes for guide updates...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Sometimes I feel like John Locke or Desmond from Lost pushing the button obsessively every 108 minutes for guide updates...


Oh, don't be ridiculous. Nobody here could be that pathetic. Nobody here could be that...

That...

Well, crap.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

...and now today there's no new data (at least, not yet).

Guess the hamsters must be plumb tuckered out after all the work they had to do to get caught up!


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and now today there's no new data (at least, not yet).
> Guess the hamsters must be plumb tuckered out after all the work they had to do to get caught up!


All my updates were late morning. I also ran a GS on a Premiere and it matches the Roamio units. On a normal day, I would get two days of data tomorrow. I will not be surprised if I only get one. Also, right now my TE3 and TE4 Roamio units are seven days ahead of last Friday. That's good news. I'm off-loading a bunch of stuff from the TE4 box to test it for the CPI&TDL bug. That will have to wait until Sunday since (leap day or not) tomorrow is the last day of the month and I reset everything. I usually wait until after the scheduled update, so I won't know until after noon or later.

Here I thought I bought a toaster. I'm so reminded of the days spent keeping the old DHG working. I think I said "It's not a DVR it's an adventure".


----------



## Miss Knapp

tim_m said:


> Same and we recently lost all the Starz channels as well.


Bummer. We still have all the STARZ channels on Verizon, but I had to start paying separately for Cinemax


----------



## Miss Knapp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and now today there's no new data (at least, not yet).
> 
> Guess the hamsters must be plumb tuckered out after all the work they had to do to get caught up!


None here either as of 4:30pm EST


----------



## sharkster

My connection today was as 9:12am (Pacific) and it seems to have updated the guide to 3/11.

They've been getting a fair amount of guide data wrong, however, so I'm not thrilled.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

sharkster said:


> They've been getting a fair amount of guide data wrong,


I'd call that an understatement.


----------



## JoeKustra

Happy leap day. Service connection on two TE3 boxes 4am and 9am.
Program Information To: 3/11
End of Data 3/11 7:59pm (no prime time)
End of Guide 3/12 at 12:30am
Late night still missing data.

Two more to connect about lunch time. Those should get two days. I hope late night gets data.


----------



## Mr Tony

I have guide info up to 3/12 7PM Central time
(did a force update a half hour ago)


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> My connection today was as 9:12am (Pacific) and it seems to have updated the guide to 3/11.
> They've been getting a fair amount of guide data wrong, however, so I'm not thrilled.


I am playing with my TE4 box. I just ran a Guided Setup for zip 89101 and COX. Man, that's one crappy guide. So many TBA. And it's a day behind too.


----------



## Miss Knapp

unclehonkey said:


> I have guide info up to 3/12 7PM Central time
> (did a force update a half hour ago)


Here the Guide finally updated on Thursday around 10:30PM EST with Guide info through 7:30pm Wed., 3/11/20. NOTHING since. I have done 4 forced connections today.
I am in Newark, DE with Verizon Fios.
I have filled out the "report a lineup issue" form and selected this option: "Program Descriptions are Incorrect"

If anyone doesn't have it, here is a link to TiVo's "report a lineup issue" 
Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## JoeKustra

Leaving off my TE4 box, I have three Roamio units with identical guides:
Program Information To: 3/11
Guide with data to 3/11 7:59pm EST
Guide continues with TBA to 3/13 12:30am

Don't fight it. If I thought TiVo cared I would attack them on Twitter. At this time, late night next week is not complete, but all other 1P are correct. The following week should be ignored. But they do listen. I used that form and fixed MSNBC for weekend mornings in two weeks. I still have more work to do, but then I may move to CNN. I watch too much TV, but making the guide right beats cutting the grass or shoveling snow.


----------



## morac

Today’s connection gave my TE3 data to 3/12 7 PM, with TBA after that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got yesterday's data today, but not today's.


----------



## JoeKustra

Today on one box:
PIT: 3/12
EOD: 3/12 @7:59pm
EOG: 3/13 @12:30am
No change in late night, so basically a nothing update. But the sun is bright. This is also what I call a Premiere guide.

EOD = when data stops in the guide
EOG = when the guide stops
PIT = Program Information To from System Information.


----------



## tim_m

Mine has updated 3 straight days now since the 4 day no show.


----------



## Mr Tony

I had no update this morning....maybe later


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> I had no update this morning....maybe later


Please let me help. Find System Information. It has the information on many functions. This is from a Roamio on TE3:







That was the first page
This is the second page and contains the time and dates of your service connections and most important is the Program Information To: which should change when data is received. Not all service connections obtain new data such as those at 3am.







The last page contains your MBT and battery level for RF remotes:







So, no guesswork, no maybe; it's digital.


----------



## JoeKustra

I think the guide update has gone back a few years. This is the type of update we had before Rovi:

PIT: 3/13
EOD: 3/14 @2:00pm (DST change)
EOG: 3/14 @2:00pm (DST change)
Late night is fixed. That was nice. The time of 2pm will become 1pm when we go back to EST).

EOD = when data stops in the guide
EOG = when the guide stops
PIT = Program Information To from System Information.

I find this curious. Perhaps they decided to go back to what works and mess it up in a different way. Time will tell.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Please let me help. Find System Information. It has the information on many functions. This is from a Roamio on TE3:<---snip--->


I know how to use that screen. i use it to see if an indexing took place. Sometimes its hours after a force connection


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> I know how to use that screen. i use it to see if an indexing took place. Sometimes its hours after a force connection


Within 3 minutes of data being received because of a service connection there will be an indexing. If no data is loaded, no indexing will happen. There will normally be an indexing everyday whether a connection has data or not. That part is new-ish (as in the last few years).

I have no clue what is being indexed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Got two days today, so it's caught up again...


----------



## JoeKustra

This morning the hamsters only worked hard enough to change the date. I have Program Information To: 3/16 at 8pm then TBA to 11pm where the guide ends. The EOG for TE4 is 2 days later, but data is the same.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> This morning the hamsters only worked hard enough to change the date. I have Program Information To: 3/16 at 8pm then TBA to 11pm where the guide ends. The EOG for TE4 is 2 days later, but data is the same.


My daily update yesterday was the same.


----------



## JoeKustra

The guide update schedule has changed by one hour. Looks like it doesn't adjust for DST. Today's update is 6:30pm. My TE3 units received a TE4 style update yesterday.

Today's update on one box happened at 2:30am and no data. Update on different box at 3:30am had data. Update scheduler doesn't update for DST. I wish the whole world didn't.


----------



## JoeKustra

If a service connection adds 6 hours to the data, is that considered an update?


----------



## Mr Tony

Lots of TBA in the guide today due to no sports


----------



## tim_m

When's the last time anyone got an update? been 3 days for me. I wonder if they aren't updating because of the stupid virus.


----------



## morac

I’m still seeing some late night show airings in the guide despite the fact that none are airing this week.


----------



## davidscarter

tim_m said:


> When's the last time anyone got an update? been 3 days for me. I wonder if they aren't updating because of the stupid virus.


I got a guide update with this morning's connection...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

davidscarter said:


> I got a guide update with this morning's connection...


That was Sunday's data. Monday was a blank.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> When's the last time anyone got an update? been 3 days for me. I wonder if they aren't updating because of the stupid virus.


It depends how you define update. I haven't had a service connection fail to change the date & time for the next update in a long time. My normal Monday update was crap, with only a few hours of data, the rest being TBA. I usually don't get data on Tuesday morning on one box. The other TE3 box won't try for data until late this afternoon. The two connections on Saturday & Sunday were perfect, considering all the sport's changes.

For me and my time zone and TE3, perfect is a connection that moves my "Program Information To:" to 7 days from the previous week. It also means the data ends one day later at 2pm. On TE4 the data ends at 8pm on the next day and there is usually another one or two days of TBA or TNA.


----------



## JoeKustra

Today is a blank for me.


----------



## tim_m

Nothing hate again either. I don't think I've gotten any since the day off the software update.


----------



## Steve Simmons

Update pulling down now shortly before 8pm EDT.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I forced a connection too and got updates out until 3/30.


----------



## tim_m

Got the update as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

TE3: Program Information To: 3/29, End of data, End of guide: 3/30 2pm.
TE4: Program Information To: 3/30, End of data: 3/30 7:59pm, End of guide: 3/31 12:30am

Those are effectively the same. Normal update.


----------



## JoeKustra

Roamio 1 TE3:
Early morning update caused no harm. All that changed: time & date of next update. Whole bunch of TBA.
Same for other TE3 Roamio and TE4 Roamio (but it added a day of TNA to its guide).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I notice as of last night both Full Frontal with Samantha Bee and Last Week Tonight with John Oliver still showed new upcoming episodes, although both shows are on coronahiatus (to be fair, as of last night the TBS web site still showed a new episode of FF for last might).


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I notice as of last night both Full Frontal with Samantha Bee and Last Week Tonight with John Oliver still showed new upcoming episodes, although both shows are on coronahiatus (to be fair, as of last night the TBS web site still showed a new episode of FF for last might).


Late night has been irregular. The Tonight Show has a few new quiet episodes and The Late Show has been new.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Why do people (including Samantha Bee) keep calling Samantha Bee late night? She's on in Prime Time!

And John Oliver is on in the local news time-slot, between Prime Time and late night...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why do people (including Samantha Bee) keep calling Samantha Bee late night? She's on in Prime Time!
> And John Oliver is on in the local news time-slot, between Prime Time and late night...


Last weekend was a "free HBO" weekend. I noticed that my feed had John Oliver at Monday 12:15am to 12:45am as a repeat. Next week he's back to 11pm, like The Daily Show. Since I don't pay for HBO, I get it from YouTube. I get Real Time that way also.

Rather than play to an empty studio, The Tonight Show has moved to Jimmy's home.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Both John Oliver and Samantha Bee are on hiatus for the time being. Bee last night was a rerun (of last week's episode!), and Oliver's show this week was his last.


----------



## morac

The Daily Show is on hiatus as well, but just from TV. They are posting 17 minute “social distancing” episodes on YouTube.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Both John Oliver and Samantha Bee are on hiatus for the time being. Bee last night was a rerun (of last week's episode!), and Oliver's show this week was his last.


It figures that TiVo shows 3/29 as a new episode.


----------



## JoeKustra

Looks like the hamsters are back from spring break. All good today.


----------



## JoeKustra

That was Friday. Looks like COVID-19 may affect hamsters. Nothing again today. TE4 shows 4/2, but the data stops before prime time.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Here's a weird problem I had.

My Roamio recorded "The Soloist", movie starring Jamie Foxx. It was there. Last night, the movie recorded again. I checked and it was "The Accidental Husband", a movie starring Uma Thurman. Now here's where it gets really weird. I had checked the listings and seen "The Accidental Husband", and set the Roamio to record. And yet two different movies recorded. Which turned out to be the same movie, or at least I think they did. Once I saw that "Soloist" no.2 was actually "Husband" I cancelled the second recording.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> That was Friday. Looks like COVID-19 may affect hamsters. Nothing again today. TE4 shows 4/2, but the data stops before prime time.


Perhaps the governor of Hamsterama should declare Guide Data an essential business? Otherwise, thousands of disgruntled TiVo owners might spill out into the streets in protest.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Perhaps the governor of Hamsterama should declare Guide Data an essential business? Otherwise, thousands of disgruntled TiVo owners might spill out into the streets in protest.


In PA cable companies (and associated feeders) are exempt and considered essential. My feed's office is closed but will do chat.


----------



## morac

I got nothing overnight. My TE3 still only has data till Wed 4/2 (data up to 3 pm 4/3).


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I got nothing overnight. My TE3 still only has data till Wed 4/2 (data up to 3 pm 4/3).


Spring break is over. Hamsters are back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Spring break is over. Hamsters are back.


Mostly (I see some gaps on CBS towards the end). But overall it now goes as far as it should.

I notice Full Frontal and Last Week Tonight still show as new episodes upcoming...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mostly (I see some gaps on CBS towards the end). But overall it now goes as far as it should.
> I notice Full Frontal and Last Week Tonight still show as new episodes upcoming...


Yeah, not a good ending on 4/4.


----------



## series5orpremier

Two days of data came in but it's still a day behind. There's still another update due for today.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> Two days of data came in but it's still a day behind. There's still another update due for today.


The inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## JoeKustra

Winning streak has ended. Sad way to end the week.

TE3: Program Info To: 4/14
End of data: 4/14 7:59pm
End of Guide: 4/15 13:30am

TE4: Program Info To: 4/15
End of data: 4/14 7:59pm
End of Guide: 4/15 8pm TBA, 4/17 TNA


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Nothing yesterday; one day's worth today, so it's still one day behind.

At least so far, but I don't think I've ever seen it get one day's worth in the morning and another in the afternoon.


----------



## series5orpremier

Just forced a connection and it's taking an extremely long time to download. I know there's tons of bad data that should be overwritten, but this is making me think it's a software update.


----------



## JoeKustra

series5orpremier said:


> Just forced a connection and it's taking an extremely long time to download. I know there's tons of bad data that should be overwritten, but this is making me think it's a software update.


Please post the new software version if you receive one. Thanks.


----------



## Noelmel

series5orpremier said:


> Just forced a connection and it's taking an extremely long time to download. I know there's tons of bad data that should be overwritten, but this is making me think it's a software update.


My daily update was at 4pm something and it took forever as well. But just was loading my guide data that been stuck for a few days. Now onto Wednesday 4/15 right before prime time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## series5orpremier

Just another day of bad data and still a day behind. Either they cut back on servers or servers are just slow.


----------



## JoeKustra

One Roamio with connection this morning advanced Program Information To: 4/15 (one day more). But 4/15 in guide has data end at 7:59pm. End of guide is 11:30pm (one hour short).
Make that two. Both TE3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Two days' worth today, so it's (finally) all caught up.

At least in terms of how far the data goes; completeness is, of course, another matter.


----------



## JoeKustra

Both TE3 boxes are happy. The TE4 box isn't due for a while, but I'll bet it's ok. Still a lot of TBA, but still a lot of "classic" sports too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've got "tba" from 7pm 4/12 through 6pm 4/15, and since cpi&tdl is no longer an option, i submitted a ticket (fingers crossed)


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i've got "tba" from 7pm 4/12 through 6pm 4/15, and since cpi&tdl is no longer an option, i submitted a ticket (fingers crossed)


Same here. TE3 updates were fine. This is the first time I've had a dead block in the middle.


----------



## NorthAlabama

well, that was a quick turn around!  i performed my regular weekly monday night connection, and received a long (8 sec) download with complete guide info through 4/19 6pm. :up:


----------



## Mikeguy

Hey, thanks there, TiVo:

Jimmy Kimmel's talk show last night partly was an honorarium to the show "Modern Family," which had its last show yesterday. Watching my Jimmy Kimmel show Season Pass recording, it unceremoniously ended halfway through the show. Not knowing why, I checked the TiVo Guide, and found that the Guide has the Kimmel show listed as half-an-hour long (it's an hour show) for last night, with it's second half down separately as "To Be Announced"--and so the second half wasn't recorded. The show is listed correctly as an hour-long show the other days this week.

Thanks, Tivo.*

* And now I'm off to Youtube to try to catch the second half of Kimmel there, to the extent it's been posted.


----------



## JoeKustra

Today's update is pretty lame. But they seem to have learned (with TE4) to advance the "Prog Info To:" without adding data to the guide.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mikeguy said:


> Hey, thanks there, TiVo:
> 
> Jimmy Kimmel's talk show last night partly was an honorarium to the show "Modern Family," which had its last show yesterday. Watching my Jimmy Kimmel show Season Pass recording, it unceremoniously ended halfway through the show. Not knowing why, I checked the TiVo Guide, and found that the Guide has the Kimmel show listed as half-an-hour long (it's an hour show) for last night, with it's second half down separately as "To Be Announced"--and so the second half wasn't recorded. The show is listed correctly as an hour-long show the other days this week.
> 
> Thanks, Tivo.*
> 
> * And now I'm off to Youtube to try to catch the second half of Kimmel there, to the extent it's been posted.


i'd perform a search for "to be announced" to see how many entries you find, then submit a ticket if it returns more than a handful of entries (i have four after my ticket was completed).


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i'd perform a search for "to be announced" to see how many entries you find, then submit a ticket if it returns more than a handful of entries (i have four after my ticket was completed).


How about a quantitative test? Like how many hours of TBA and TNA? You must be on TE3 since there is always a day of TBA with TE4. Check MSNBC on the second Saturday in your guide. It's always fixed, but you have to work hard to get that into the guide.


----------



## Mikeguy

NorthAlabama said:


> i'd perform a search for "to be announced" to see how many entries you find, then submit a ticket if it returns more than a handful of entries (i have four after my ticket was completed).


I found 10, but a bunch are on a channel I don't receive, and 2 seemingly are for "March Madness" on Fox (!) (at least, the "March Madness" logo appears). Only 4 or so are on channels I would care about (PBS and one commercial station) and I didn't cross-check the timeslots in the Guide to see what should be there--even worth the bother and hassle to call them to TiVo's attention?


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> --even worth the bother and hassle to call them to TiVo's attention?


I'd wait until May 1. You know, when the country is open again.  [sorry, couldn't help it]


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mikeguy said:


> I found 10, but a bunch are on a channel I don't receive, and 2 seemingly are for "March Madness" on Fox (!) (at least, the "March Madness" logo appears). Only 4 or so are on channels I would care about (PBS and one commercial station) and I didn't cross-check the timeslots in the Guide to see what should be there--even worth the bother and hassle to call them to TiVo's attention?


nope, i'd say you're all set (i only have one march madness tba  ).


----------



## JoeKustra

First update looks good on TE3, but there is no shortage of TBA and xxx Programming.

Second TE3 update is the same.


----------



## JoeKustra

Going to start calling this Failure Saturday. But tomorrow should fix it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Nothing yesterday, but two days' worth today so it's all caught up.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I have read lots of posts about "holes" in guide data and either don't watch enough different channels or have many of them unchecked in my list to have noticed. I saw missing time this morning on Fox News and Food Network is bonked all afternoon.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I have read lots of posts about "holes" in guide data and either don't watch enough different channels or have many of them unchecked in my list to have noticed. I saw missing time this morning on Fox News and Food Network is bonked all afternoon.


I only have 20 channels in my guide. Only once have I seen a missing block. It was fixed the next day. Right now my guide data runs to Friday 4/24. After tomorrow's connection I should have TBA all day 4/25 on MSNBC. But it is a shock to see all channels missing (the hole) and then normal guide on the following day before the connection. TiVo's not a DVR, it's an adventure.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo's not a DVR, it's an adventure.


truer words were never spoken... 

here i go again (with a twist) - another 2 day guide hole, but this one is "tba" for 24 hours, then "upcoming" for 24 hours - then, back to regular guide, with "tba" again at the end. ticket opened, lets hope the resolve this one as quickly as the last one.


----------



## JoeKustra

This morning's updates look "normal". Yesterday was crap.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no love from tivo support (yet) on my last ticket, i now have 3 days of tba, 2 days of upcoming, and little patience left for tivo guide issues.

i've been using my neighbor's x1 quite a bit over the past 2 months, and while i don't necessarily like it, it's beginning to appear to be a lot less hassle, and it includes on-demand...hmm...


----------



## tenthplanet

JoeKustra said:


> I'd wait until May 1. You know, when the country is open again.  [sorry, couldn't help it]


May 1st, 2021 is a really long time


----------



## NorthAlabama

support ticket processed, guide is complete through 4/29 6pm, so all is well (until it breaks again).


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> support ticket processed, guide is complete through 4/29 6pm, so all is well (until it breaks again).


Someday we need to figure out why some regions have end of data and end of guide at 6pm and some (like me) have it at 2pm when the guide is happy.


----------



## lhvetinari

Haven't checked in here in awhile, but my frontroom Bolt developed the swiss-cheese guide disease, getting progressively worse from Monday to Wednesday. As I've seen before, the guide names would just be blank (sometimes with New tags, ha) but the channel banner would display the name. A CPI/TDL seemed to fix it, after the guide re-downloaded.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Well, here on Verizon Fios in Delaware, TiVo has not updated the guide past 7:00pm+/- on Thursday May 6. I have done several force connects and box restarts since Saturday, April 25. Also, missing lots of programming on the Cinemax channels past May 4.
Anyone else having similar problems in other parts of the country with their providers?
By The Way, If I pull up my Verizon app, it has program info through May 10.


----------



## JoeKustra

The hamsters are back in hiding. No updates here either. When the guide is happy, the end-of-data is always 2pm on the day following the date in System Information. When it's bad, the end-of-data is 7:59pm on the day in System Information. It's different with TE4, but the effect is the same.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Huh. I got mine today (data up to 6:00pm Central 5/10). Forced a call at c. 11:45 this morning.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Missed me today and I did a couple of connections, have TBA at 8 PM as my last guide entry 2 Fridays from now, should have data to 8 PM on Sunday.


----------



## KDeFlane

JoeKustra said:


> I'd wait until May 1. You know, when the country is open again.


Here in the SF Bay Area, home of TiVo headquarters, our shelter-in-place order has been extended thru the end of May.


----------



## morac

I just forced a connection on my Roamio Pro (TE3) and it was a quick connection, like normally occurs when there is no new data. I still only have data out till Thursday May 7, with TBA after 8 pm that day. I made a second connection and the same thing happened.


----------



## NorthAlabama

guide through 6pm 5/7 (nothing tonight).


----------



## Miss Knapp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Huh. I got mine today (data up to 6:00pm Central 5/10). Forced a call at c. 11:45 this morning.


You're lucky. I even did a "repeat guided setup" after a couple of force connects & a "restart box". Still nothing past 7:30+/- on Thur. May 7.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I just forced a connection on my Roamio Pro (TE3) and it was a quick connection, like normally occurs when there is no new data. I still only have data out till Thursday May 7, with TBA after 8 pm that day. I made a second connection and the same thing happened.


On my TE3 Roamio I have the same thing. On my TE4 Roamio, data extended to 5/11 8pm. Both made service connections around 3am.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> On my TE3 Roamio I have the same thing. On my TE4 Roamio, data extended to 5/11 8pm. Both made service connections around 3am.


Are both using the same zip code and cable provider?


----------



## klia

This is my fourth day with no new data, aside from the garbage 24-hour placeholder blocks I got Saturday. Not great when so much programming seems to be changing every day.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Nothing new yet today so we’re two days behind at this point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got mine again today. Weird...


----------



## Mikeguy

Program data on my TE3 Bolt thru 5-7. Forced connections made just now didn't change that.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Are both using the same zip code and cable provider?


Yes. I have one more daily TE3 connection today, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## morac

Is the lack of data only an issue on TE3 boxes or is anyone with a TE4 box also not getting data?

Also are people getting data OTA only or with cable?


----------



## morac

I decided to hit up the Tivo Twitter team since something is obliviously broken.


----------



## davidscarter

I only have guide data through Thursday 5/7 at 7pm. Haven't received any guide extension since Friday's connection. Forced a connection this afternoon and still nothing (TE3, Roamio, cable).

(I'd really like to have this Thursday's Parks & Rec specials in my guide...)


----------



## rt1179

morac said:


> I decided to hit up the Tivo Twitter team since something is obliviously broken.


I hope you have better luck than I had with my support ticket...


----------



## morac

So here's something interesting. If I go to http://online.tivo.com/start/guide and don't log in, guide data only goes out to 8 PM May 7th, no matter what zip code I pick or even if I don't pick one. Also provider doesn't seem to matter either. Guide data is also old since for example The Daily Show tonight is only showing a 33 minutes when it should show 45 minutes.

Again that's without logging in, so it wouldn't be using my box info. That would seem to indicate a bigger issue.

Is anyone getting updated guide data for their location at http://online.tivo.com/start/guide?


----------



## JoeKustra

After logging out, the guide for my zipcode is ok, meaning it shows 45 minutes for TDS.

Logging backin, I see the 45 minutes for my TE4 box. TE3 box is bad.


----------



## JoeKustra

I mentioned on the update thread for TE4 that new data is in System Info: 21.9.7.v7
I just checked and it seems to do something. My guide, just TNA from 5/11 at 8pm, extended from 5:30am to 3pm on 5/12. Something makes me feel they are trying to make one guide fit all boxes and it's not going so well.

update: TE3 update at 5:20pm - nada.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I decided to hit up the Tivo Twitter team since something is obliviously broken.


Any response from the Pacific Rim?


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Any response from the Pacific Rim?


Just a response asking me for my TSN.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> After logging out, the guide for my zipcode is ok, meaning it shows 45 minutes for TDS.
> 
> Logging backin, I see the 45 minutes for my TE4 box. TE3 box is bad.


That's not the case for me. If I log out and don't pick any zip code it shows The Daily Show as 33 minutes. Same thing if I enter my zip code.


----------



## morac

Actually here's a better example. I didn't enter any zip code at all, I just went to the web site in a new private browser window and tried to see Saturday May 9th Guide data.

Maybe TE4 gets data from somewhere else now?


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Nothing new yet today so we're two days behind at this point.


Only 2 days? You're lucky. I am 4 days behind :-(


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Actually here's a better example. I didn't enter any zip code at all, I just went to the web site in a new private browser window and tried to see Saturday May 9th Guide data.
> Maybe TE4 gets data from somewhere else now?


While the text shows 33 minutes, the guide looks like it runs longer.

I feel the difference in guide data is why CPI&TDI kills TE3 but doesn't bother TE4.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> While the text shows 33 minutes, the guide looks like it runs longer.
> 
> I feel the difference in guide data is why CPI&TDI kills TE3 but doesn't bother TE4.


It is a bit longer, but maybe the guide doesn't show 33 minutes properly. That wouldn't explain why all data on the web site is showing as TBA after 8 PM May 7.

Does a CPI&TDI still always kill a TE3 box? I thought that was do to a data corruption which is why a KS57 usually fixes it.

In any case since the web site data is bad, I'm assuming there's an upstream data issue as the website and boxes get the same original source data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> It is a bit longer, but maybe the guide doesn't show 33 minutes properly. That wouldn't explain why all data on the web site is showing as TBA after 8 PM May 7.
> 
> Does a CPI&TDI still always kill a TE3 box? I thought that was do to a data corruption which is why a KS57 usually fixes it.
> 
> In any case since the web site data is bad, I'm assuming there's an upstream data issue as the website and boxes get the same original source data.


I used to run CPI&TDL on my Roamio TE3 without issue but I think in the past few months there are reports of it causing problems, can't recall if there have been subsequent posts its all clear to do again.


----------



## NorthAlabama

meanwhile, in comcast land:


----------



## morac

morac said:


> Just a response asking me for my TSN.


Got a response to force 2 connections and restart. Unsurprisingly that made no difference.

Maybe more people should tweet @tivosupport so the wheel gets more squeaky.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> Got a response to force 2 connections and restart. Unsurprisingly that made no difference.
> 
> Maybe more people should tweet @tivosupport so the wheel gets more squeaky.


I just sent them a message too.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just sent them a message too.


I think they tried to reply, but I'm not seeing anything. Twitter picked a good time to have a DM outage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255285160314056706


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I think they tried to reply, but I'm not seeing anything. Twitter picked a good time to have a DM outage.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255285160314056706


lol that sure sounds like a dodge! No answer at all yet for me. I preemptively told them I have forced connections and rebooted along with sending my TSN. I want no other suggestions/messages except them telling me "We are on this right away sir!"


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> While the text shows 33 minutes, the guide looks like it runs longer.
> 
> I feel the difference in guide data is why CPI&TDI kills TE3 but doesn't bother TE4.


What is TE3 & TE4?


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just sent them a message too.


I did this earlier today and noted that they better not tell me it is my box or VZ Fios because others with different providers in other parts of the country are having the same experience.
I also sent them the link to this thread.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Miss Knapp said:


> What is TE3 & TE4?


The old and new TiVo interface/software (TiVo Experience 3 & 4).


----------



## tommage1

Going for a new record. Chicago area. TE3 machines. As of 6:30AM the 29th 4 days behind normal. If it gets past 11AM will be 5 days, a new record, at least to my recollection. Current guide data and to do list only goes to 6PM on Thursday the 7th. My one TE4 device, the to do list seems up to date (in fact it just connected at 6AM, to do list goes through Tuesday 12th 6PM.) SEEMS, many/most of the shows only have generic info. I like stats/keeping track of records, am almost hoping the TE3 machines do not update after 11AM today as I could put a new record in the book  I do force connections a bit after the update is supposed to be available, will do today around noonish, usually available after 11AM daily by me.

By the way TE3 and TE4 guides do not match up sometimes, right now there is a show on TE3 that will record today at 12PM, info is correct (Gunsmoke on MeTV.) On TE4 Bolt there is NO info for that time slot on that channel, not even generic, just says "title not available". Only way to record would be to setup a manual recording for that time, cannot hit "record" from the guide. There is another episode of Gunsmoke at 12:30PM on same channel, correct info on both TE3 and TE4, just missing that 12-12:30PM slot on the TE4 Bolt.

Tivo is an adventure now, never know what is going to change on any given day. Normally that would be good, would hope what changes would be a new feature or something. But now it's more like what is going to break..................


----------



## JoeKustra

One box that was fed its update at 2:05am received nothing. However the other two, which were fed at 4am and 6am (TE3 and TE4) are now caught up and have the usual number of TBA and TNA on TE4. Looks like someone threw a switch a midnight PST.

'Till next time.


----------



## series5orpremier

After 5 days, the new phone books are here! The new phone books are here! But the guide only goes out 4 additional days into May 11th. Parks & Rec is there.


----------



## slowbiscuit

On my TE3 Roamio the guide data is completely trashed for next Monday and Tuesday, and I also don't have data past next Thursday. I wonder if the Monday and Tuesday missing data will get fixed before then because nothing will record on either of those two days right now.


----------



## mlsnyc

Yup, I'm seeing data to the 11th up to 7:30pm EDT. And P&R is finally there.

Wasn't there a similar issue several months back? I'd like to stick with TiVo to the bitter end. But if the guide data keeps getting less and less reliable, I may have to start planning for the painful transition off something I've been loyally using and enjoying for almost two decades.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Last time, though, it was everybody, wasn't it? This time it's not (i.e., I've gotten new data every day).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I connected this morning and now have data out to 5/11.


----------



## davidscarter

My scheduled 10am (EDT) connection brought new guide data, extending out to Monday 5/11 at 7pm (as I would expect from a Wednesday morning connection).


----------



## morac

Everything good here this morning as well.

On a side note, after this was fixed Tivo Twitter responded to do a guided setup and if that didn't work call support.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I don't think I've ever seen daily data come down this early! Mine came in at 4:45am Central...usually, if the daily call is before c. 10:00am, I have to force another to get that day's data.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think I've ever seen daily data come down this early! Mine came in at 4:45am Central...usually, if the daily call is before c. 10:00am, I have to force another to get that day's data.


In order for an update to be scheduled early, the last update needs to happen later in the afternoon. On two boxes I get an update about 5pm on Monday. On Tuesday I get an update scheduled for 2 to 4am and it never has data (when things are good). It has always been that way. I have a different box where this happens on Tuesday - Wednesday. I'm just speculating when I posted about midnight PST. But the schedule does adjust for DST. The guide's end-of-data is not adjusted. A happy TE3 box is 2pm for EDT and 1pm for EST. The time is different for TE4 and different regions.


----------



## klia

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think I've ever seen daily data come down this early! Mine came in at 4:45am Central...usually, if the daily call is before c. 10:00am, I have to force another to get that day's data.


New data used to come reliably between 9:00 and 9:30am Pacific every day, rare problems aside (which I always pictured being fixed by someone going into some dark TiVo antechamber and rebooting a machine -- and apparently, I wasn't far off?). Since Rovi entered the picture, times new guide data drops vary wildly, and this lack of updates nonsense has been happening regularly. We're now getting those annoying af 24-hour placeholder blocks once or more weekly, and more often followed the next day by 1 new day of data plus another day of 24-hour blocks than 2 days' worth.

I finally got updates today, but we should have data through 5pm Pacific on Tue., 5/12, and we only got through that time on 5/11. So, we're still a day short.

I speculated a while ago that it seemed as though they were experimenting with how many days they could get away with not updating before customers started complaining? And, really, we pay those monthly service fees mostly for their guide data, so this is beyond annoying.

(Btw, I'm unfortunately forced to be on top of this stuff because I have two old TiVos that I couldn't get to work via wi-fi, so I have to have to update one manually every day.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> In order for an update to be scheduled early, the last update needs to happen later in the afternoon. On two boxes I get an update about 5pm on Monday. On Tuesday I get an update scheduled for 2 to 4am and it never has data (when things are good). It has always been that way. I have a different box where this happens on Tuesday - Wednesday. I'm just speculating when I posted about midnight PST. But the schedule does adjust for DST. The guide's end-of-data is not adjusted. A happy TE3 box is 2pm for EDT and 1pm for EST. The time is different for TE4 and different regions.


I didn't say the earliest a call was made...I said the earliest data was available to be pulled down by a call. In the past, if the automatic call was before around 10:00am Central, there would NEVER be that day's new data (in your case, there might be new data from the previous day). If my box hasn't already scored new data by the time I get home 11:30am-12:00 noon, I force a new one. But today, a 4:45am call brought down today's data. I've never seen that before...never seen a call anywhere near that early bring down that day's data. I think the record for earliest available data was 9:xx am.


klia said:


> I finally got updates today, but we should have data through 5pm Pacific on Tue., 5/12, and we only got through that time on 5/11. So, we're still a day short.


My 4:45am Central call today gave me data through 6:00pm Central on 5/12.


----------



## NorthAlabama

today's noon call took me to 5/11 6pm.


----------



## morac

klia said:


> I speculated a while ago that it seemed as though they were experimenting with how many days they could get away with not updating before customers started complaining? And, really, we pay those monthly service fees mostly for their guide data, so this is beyond annoying.


 I don't really care if I have 9 days worth of data or 12, since many times any data past a week is wrong or generic anyway. What I care about is getting the updated data for the next few days.


----------



## klia

morac said:


> I don't really care if I have 9 days worth of data or 12, since many times any data past a week is wrong or generic anyway. What I care about is getting the updated data for the next few days.


It's not just about data 2 weeks down the line. Look, we all know schedules are changing constantly atm, so every day they skip an update, it also means that day's data isn't getting updated, either -- or the next day's.


----------



## tommage1

klia said:


> New data used to come reliably between 9:00 and 9:30am Pacific every day, rare problems aside (which I always pictured being fixed by someone going into some dark TiVo antechamber and rebooting a machine -- and apparently, I wasn't far off?). Since Rovi entered the picture, times new guide data drops vary wildly, and this lack of updates nonsense has been happening regularly. We're now getting those annoying af 24-hour placeholder blocks once or more weekly, and more often followed the next day by 1 new day of data plus another day of 24-hour blocks than 2 days' worth.
> 
> I finally got updates today, but we should have data through 5pm Pacific on Tue., 5/12, and we only got through that time on 5/11. So, we're still a day short.


Same here, just ended up tying the "record" for time without an update (4 days, came within 6 hours of falling 5 days behind, is still 1 day behind like yours). Your normal update time same as mine (after 11AM Central).


----------



## JoeKustra

Today, TE4 received data for a day. TE3 - nothing.


----------



## morac

So that’s one guide updates on TE3 boxes, the last 6 days while TE4 boxes seem to be getting regular updates. 

I really hope they aren’t going to limit TE3 boxes to one or two updates a week.


----------



## series5orpremier

Yeah, as quickly as my TE3s got updates yesterday morning I'm already two days behind and counting, and a lot of what came in is TBAs and garbage.


----------



## mlsnyc

Yep, my guide data is still only going to May 11th today. Guessing yesterday was a manual push and they haven't resolved whatever the underlying issue is.


----------



## klia

Got an update around 8:30pm. Still loading, so, don't know yet if it's 1 day's worth or two.


----------



## stevet555

Great to see you'all have guide data out a few days at least!! On my TE4 I am getting all "Title not available" ,no guide data at all (except the Tivo+ and ADS of course). This has happened 2x now over the last few days, with the guide update failing as viewed in System information. Forcing a connection doesn't seem to fix it, is there a way to force the re-try of guide data only, and does anyone else have the problem to this extreme?

thanks,
Steve


----------



## Noelmel

stevet555 said:


> Great to see you'all have guide data out a few days at least!! On my TE4 I am getting all "Title not available" ,no guide data at all (except the Tivo+ and ADS of course). This has happened 2x now over the last few days, with the guide update failing as viewed in System information. Forcing a connection doesn't seem to fix it, is there a way to force the re-try of guide data only, and does anyone else have the problem to this extreme?
> 
> thanks,
> Steve


I haven't got the new update and my guide has been correct on TE4 but this morning I noticed the daily connection "failed" also. I've tried to force a connection 3 diff times today and all have failed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Good updates on TE3 and TE4.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i forgot to post, but late last night i tried a connection and i'm good through 5/13 6pm (te3)


----------



## JoeKustra

I have good news and bad news. Last week TE4 received an update. It added some new fields in System Information:

Program Guide Download
status:
Last Attempt: Monday April 27, 2020 2:24pm
Last Status: Succeeded
Next Scheduled: Monday April 27, 2020 10:25pm

Seems that is working. Plus it's not just a random time. It is an update to the TE4 guide that happens every eight hours plus the time needed for processing. The exact time may change, and I need to check to see if it's depends on boot time. It varies. It would be nice if this was added to TE3. I don't know if it will also carry updates, but that may take a while to test. The normal service connection still works and performs all the functions it was doing.

For all those members who perform a manual update at noon, this may give you more free time. 

update: it does update the guide.

Oh, the bad news. It seems lineup issues are applied to TE4. TE3, not so much.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I have good news and bad news. Last week TE4 received an update. It added some new fields in System Information:
> 
> Program Guide Download
> status:
> Last Attempt: Monday April 27, 2020 2:24pm
> Last Status: Succeeded
> Next Scheduled: Monday April 27, 2020 10:25pm
> 
> Seems that is working. Plus it's not just a random time. It is an update to the TE4 guide that happens every eight hours plus the time needed for processing. The exact time may change, and I need to check to see if it's depends on boot time. It varies. It would be nice if this was added to TE3. I don't know if it will also carry updates, but that may take a while to test. The normal service connection still works and performs all the functions it was doing.
> 
> For all those members who perform a manual update at noon, this may give you more free time.
> 
> update: it does update the guide.
> 
> Oh, the bad news. It seems lineup issues are applied to TE4. TE3, not so much.


I noticed that to. It looks like they are starting to update the guide data on a schedule similar to what they did with TVGOS where there was multiple times during the day the guide could get updated. I never liked the idea of updating the guide once a day.


----------



## slowbiscuit

No new updates beyond 5/17 now, on TE3.


----------



## JoeKustra

slowbiscuit said:


> No new updates beyond 5/17 now, on TE3.


My "Program Information To:" says 5/18. However the guide data ends at 5/18 7:59pm and there is TBA to 11pm. So no prime time or late night. This has been true since 5/5. My usual update ends on the day after PIT at 2pm.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

This morning, I checked at 1:45am, and already had today's data...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This morning, I checked at 1:45am, and already had today's data...


TE3 or TE4?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> TE4.


TE4 now gets updates every 8 hours. As with TE3, not all updates change data, but they do seem to extend the end of the guide's TNA a little. I don't know if the old 26 hour is ignored or it's a guide food fight. I haven't tried to figure out the nuts & bolts of what's going on. The TE3 guide is messed up about half the time, and it's still my feeling that TiVo's goal is just one guide to rule them all. A display of the area in System information is on the other thread where you mentioned your early update. I assume the times are different for other users, but they are fixed to the box, like the older updates. A restart or power cycle only causes a momentary change, then it drops into the fixed pattern.


----------



## NorthAlabama

te3, si says program info to 5/19, guide has info to 5/18 6pm, no change today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bear in mind when I talk about an early update, I'm not talking about when the TiVo goes looking for data; I'm talking about when new data is there for the TiVo to grab. Before, new data ("today's data") never came before around 10:00-11:00am Central. Now, it is coming regularly in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Bear in mind when I talk about an early update, I'm not talking about when the TiVo goes looking for data; I'm talking about when new data is there for the TiVo to grab. Before, new data ("today's data") never came before around 10:00-11:00am Central. Now, it is coming regularly in the wee hours of the morning.


If I found new guide data at midnight it would not surprise me (with TE4). My updates are 06:25, 14:25 and 22:25. So if there is guide data available, I'll get it. If not, I see the guide extended a few hours with just more TNA. I still see that when data is received, the time of Indexing is changed to that time plus a few minutes. But indexing can and does happen when no data is received without any relationship to service or guide connections.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

You really don't understand what I'm saying.

Before about a week or so ago, the new data for a given day was NEVER EVER available before around 10:00am Central. If your TiVo was grabbing data before then, it wasn't that day's data; it was the previous day's data.

Now, new data for a given day is available before around 4:00am (I don't know how much before; the earliest I've looked was this morning at around 1:45am).

It has NOTHING to do with when my TiVo makes its "call," and EVERYTHING to do with when the data is there for my TiVo to grab.

Do you see my point now?


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You really don't understand what I'm saying.
> Before about a week or so ago, the new data for a given day was NEVER EVER available before around 10:00am Central. If your TiVo was grabbing data before then, it wasn't that day's data; it was the previous day's data.
> Now, new data for a given day is available before around 4:00am (I don't know how much before; the earliest I've looked was this morning at around 1:45am).
> It has NOTHING to do with when my TiVo makes its "call," and EVERYTHING to do with when the data is there for my TiVo to grab.
> Do you see my point now?


I understand your point, but must disagree. My TiVo, until the latest release, never looked for data until after 2am. It could get its data anytime after 2am, and did for two or three days. This week I had new data at 2:39, 4:26 and 8:16 today which gave me data until 8pm on 5/20. My next service connection is scheduled for 9:42am tomorrow and I expect the date in System Info to be 5/21 and the guide to have data until 5/21 at 8pm. I have records for my service connections for TE3 and TE4 since 1/1/20. I don't save everything.  The TE3 Roamio is two days behind TE4 now. That's a recent change. What we may be having a problem with is the "day" as it pertains to the data. I'm good as long as the data is correct for the next 8 days. Past that, it's just guesswork.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

You keep talking about when your TiVo makes its call. I am talking about when it actually receives a new day's worth of data...i.e., when the Guide Data populates out to 6:00pm Central for another day.

I guarantee that did not happen for you three times today! At some point during the day, that extension of data was available for your TiVo. In the past, it would never happen before 10:00am. Now, it routinely happens in the wee hours of the morning...i.e., the day's data extension happens several hours earlier than it used to.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You keep talking about when your TiVo makes its call. I am talking about when it actually receives a new day's worth of data...i.e., when the Guide Data populates out to 6:00pm Central for another day.
> I guarantee that did not happen for you three times today! At some point during the day, that extension of data was available for your TiVo. In the past, it would never happen before 10:00am. Now, it routinely happens in the wee hours of the morning...i.e., the day's data extension happens several hours earlier than it used to.


I think different regions have different times. I agree you only get data when TiVo lets you have it. But things changed a little with v7. It looks like the TE4 update is daily now. Before then it was one day with nothing and one day with two days of data (like TE3). If my box asks for data, and there is data waiting, it will get it. If there is no data, it skips. Until V7 the next request was about 26 hours later (except from 6pm to 2am).

This whole thread was started because of guide update failures. That still happens, just not as often.

Tomorrow, Friday, and if the servers are happy, I will get PIT of 5/21 on TE4 and 5/19 on TE3. But Saturday I expect TE4 to move PIT 1 day and TE3 to move 2 days. Both of tomorrow's service connections are scheduled before 10am EDT.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> I think different regions have different times. I agree you only get data when TiVo lets you have it. But things changed a little with v7. It looks like the TE4 update is daily now. Before then it was one day with nothing and one day with two days of data (like TE3). If my box asks for data, and there is data waiting, it will get it. If there is no data, it skips. Until V7 the next request was about 26 hours later (except from 6pm to 2am).


No, the TE4 update was always daily...although there were occasional skip days (and for a while before the recent software update, those skip days became more common). But generally, new data was available reliably once a day. Typically, it would be in the 10:00-11:00am range, although it was not at all unusual for it to be delayed until sometime in the afternoon.

But now, the new day's data is available in the wee hours of the morning (or late evening; I haven't checked before 1:45am).


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, the TE4 update was always daily...although there were occasional skip days (and for a while before the recent software update, those skip days became more common). But generally, new data was available reliably once a day. Typically, it would be in the 10:00-11:00am range, although it was not at all unusual for it to be delayed until sometime in the afternoon.
> But now, the new day's data is available in the wee hours of the morning (or late evening; I haven't checked before 1:45am).


May I ask a favor? Can we postpone this topic until either TE3 gets an update or I can get more data on the new way TE4 is getting its data (due to the new entry in System Info)?

Skip days: one TE3 has one each Tuesday and another TE3 has one each Wednesday. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> Skip days: one TE3 has one each Tuesday and another TE3 has one each Wednesday. Take care and be safe.


Are those skip days in when the data is available, or skip days in when your TiVo grabs the data?

I think we keep talking about two different things (me about when data is available, and you about when the boxes grab it). I know I have always forced connections c. 11:30am, and you have let "nature" takes its course, and as a result under the Old Regime we had different experiences. But I assure you, in terms of when data was available there were only skip days when something went wrong, and usually that was rare.


----------



## JoeKustra

The only time a service connection was made that resulted in no guide update was the one following Monday's 5pm connection. The next one was always about 3am, and I never expected data for this connection. That was normal for one Roamio for three years. Another Roamio did the same except it was a Tuesday - Wednesday connection. My two TE3 Roamio boxes have schedules that are different by 1 day. This morning at 7:40 the one Roamio made its connection but really all that changed was an addition of 24 hours of boiler plate. Sadly, Monday 5/11 doesn't have its late night filled in yet. That usually happens on Friday.

I haven't looked at my TE4 box yet since it has a 9:40 connection. I did check System Info, and the connection time is 10 minutes earlier than when I went to be last night and then new guide update field had "loading" for about 3 minutes at 6:25. TNA extended by 6 hours.

In a simplistic way, TiVo is sending TE4 guide data but TE3 boxes don't know what to do with it. When, on 5/4, my TE3 boxes received a "TE3" update, the PIT was 5/16 plus the guide and guide data both ended at 2pm on 5/5. That was a good day for me.

You are right, having a fixed time to request data and a variable time are going to produce different results. My general rule for a connection that has data is the Indexing field and the VCM connection also shortly follow. At one time Indexing only moved with data, but now it can happen at anytime.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

When I checked mine at 2:30 this morning, it already had today's data loaded (i.e., until 6:00pm 5/21). So it looks like this is going to be the new normal...new data available by c. 2:00am (or earlier).


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When I checked mine at 2:30 this morning, it already had today's data loaded (i.e., until 6:00pm 5/21). So it looks like this is going to be the new normal...new data available by c. 2:00am (or earlier).


That's good. I look at my calendar and when I see today as 7 days from last week, I shouldn't ask for more.

On a related note, it seems tvguide.com and tv.com have gone back to using TiVo's data. They still have a CBS Interactive copyright, but contain the same bugs as TiVo. Notice The
Blacklist and MSNBC for next Saturday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just forced a call (at 12:15am Central), and got another day's data! (Now until 6:00pm 5/22.) I wonder how early the data is now available?


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just forced a call (at 12:15am Central), and got another day's data! (Now until 6:00pm 5/22.) I wonder how early the data is now available?


I woke up and checked about 7:30am. Saw my Saturday 1-day update was done. I wonder what the old 26 hour schedule does? Now if TiVo would work on guide quality. I still don't have Monday's late night complete. So far it looks like TE3 has the same guide, just two days shorter but with those TNA at the end.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Omg. This is frustrating. Guide Infirmation to may 13th only. Says guide download failed.


----------



## JoeKustra

JACKASTOR said:


> Omg. This is frustrating. Guide Infirmation to may 13th only. Says guide download failed.


Try running Settings/Network Settings/Troubleshooting/Internet Connection. Are you running TE3 or 21.9.7.v7?


----------



## JACKASTOR

JoeKustra said:


> Try running Settings/Network Settings/Troubleshooting/Internet Connection. Are you running TE3 or 21.9.7.v7?


21.9.7.v7? And did run network trouble shooting. Ran guided setup again. Haven't checked yet for updated status since 1031 am
Update. No change in guide @219 pm


----------



## morac

My TE3 has been doing well lately. Yesterday it had data till 7 pm 5/21. Today it’s now up to 7 pm 5/22 (system info says data till 5/21), so it’s back to behaving the way it used to.


----------



## JoeKustra

JACKASTOR said:


> 21.9.7.v7? And did run network trouble shooting. Ran guided setup again. Haven't checked yet for updated status since 1031 am
> Update. No change in guide @219 pm


TE3 looks like this:







TE4 (v7) Looks like this:







I asked because one has one status and one has two status. TE4 makes 3 connections every day.

As was posted above, TE3 is back to normal today. All week it was getting TE4 data, complete with TNA at the end. But the internet test passed?


----------



## humbb

JoeKustra said:


> As was posted above, TE3 is back to normal today. All week it was getting TE4 data, complete with TNA at the end. But the internet test passed?


Could you check your TE3 guide again please? On my Roamio Pro/TE3 I have 48 hour TBA blocks for most stations running from 5/19-21 and starting at various times in the late afternoon/early evening (PT) on 5/19. I just ran a connection again with no improvement. Data seems ok after those blocks running to 5/22 afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

humbb said:


> Could you check your TE3 guide again please? On my Roamio Pro/TE3 I have 48 hour TBA blocks for most stations running from 5/19-21 and starting at various times in the late afternoon/early evening (PT) on 5/19. I just ran a connection again with no improvement. Data seems ok after those blocks running to 5/22 afternoon. Thanks.


I have many TBA blocks also. There's a lot of problems due to sports added to the usual screwups. I'm sure in the next few days I will lose the entire day on the second Saturday on MSNBC. I have TBA for Jimmy Kimmel Live all next week. Guide data is regional however, so your problems may not be my problems. On Friday, 5/15, I have two blocks of The Blacklist. I hope that gets fixed. ABC seems to be the worst offender, with many shows missing. Plus after 8 days you are looking at errors that will be repeated every week starting on Sunday. The guide data sucks, but that's how it is anymore.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The only issue I've seen for the shows I record is that CW tends to have generic showings for the first few days after new Guide Data is posted. E.g., for the week of the 17th they originally had Black Lightning on Monday (the season has already ended) and Flash and Supergirl on Tuesday (not sure why, but Supergirl always initially replaces Legends of Tomorrow). Then a couple of days later, Black Lightning dropped off, Flash was replaced by Stargirl, and Supergirl was replaced by Legends. None of which bothers me, because it always gets resolved well before airtime.

Other than that, everything shows up as it should...although to be fair, there's not a ton of shows I watch still airing these days, and almost nothing on the Big Four networks (in fact, looking at my 1Pass Manager I only have four 1Passes for Big Four shows, and none of them are currently airing new episodes). I don't do late-night, and the only sports I watch is Vikings football. Most of what I watch these days are cable shows and news (local and network), and that stuff always seems to show up right away when new data comes down. Haven't noticed any gaps that would suggest TBA blocks (I check via the To Do List, not the Guide).


----------



## JACKASTOR

JoeKustra said:


> TE3 looks like this:
> View attachment 48862
> 
> TE4 (v7) Looks like this:
> View attachment 48863
> 
> I asked because one has one status and one has two status. TE4 makes 3 connections every day.
> Yes tested ok. It's the TiVo Vox te4
> As was posted above, TE3 is back to normal today. All week it was getting TE4 data, complete with TNA at the end. But the internet test passed?


----------



## JoeKustra

humbb said:


> Could you check your TE3 guide again please? On my Roamio Pro/TE3 I have 48 hour TBA blocks for most stations running from 5/19-21 and starting at various times in the late afternoon/early evening (PT) on 5/19. I just ran a connection again with no improvement. Data seems ok after those blocks running to 5/22 afternoon. Thanks.


Just wanted to mention that you can use Search for TBA. You get multiple results, each of a different network or time slot. Some only have one but some have 6 or more. One (5/16 at midnight) even has a year, like a movie. Most are TNT, and CBS. Search only looks on your checked channels and Online doesn't display the TBA.


----------



## JoeKustra

The change in TE4 to update the guide daily really has grown on me. I put two guide corrections on the web site Sunday, and both have been fixed. I'm still getting TE4 guide updates on my TE3 boxes, but less frequently.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> The change in TE4 to update the guide daily really has grown on me.


If you mean the box, then isn't it now updating three times daily?

If you mean the TiVo servers, they've always been updated daily, although it now is available much earlier than it used to be...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you mean the box, then isn't it now updating three times daily?
> If you mean the TiVo servers, they've always been updated daily, although it now is available much earlier than it used to be...


I'll rephrase: It's nice that TE4 checks TiVo's servers three times daily for updates.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Just forced a call at 11:45pm, and got today's data already! (Through 6:00pm 5/26.) So technically, today's data was available yesterday...

I wonder how early I can go?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Just forced a call at 8:00pm, and got tomorrow's data! (Through 6:00pm 5/27.)

Do I hear 7:00pm?


----------



## morac

My TE3 didn’t get anything from its morning call. It still goes out to 7 PM 5/25.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My TE3 didn't get anything from its morning call. It still goes out to 7 PM 5/25.


My connection at 5:30am received a day's worth as I was expecting. The guide data ends on 5/26 at 2pm, which is perfect for me. System Info indicates 5/25.


----------



## Mikeguy

Yay! 5 days after I reported it to TiVo, the Guide data for a new station in the area, _all _of which had been incorrect, has been corrected and the correct show data now appears!


----------



## mlsnyc

Good gawd! So many channels missing guide data right now. These are the ones I saw after flipping through just a couple of pages on the guide:

684 Game Show - no title; should be Family Feud
690 Comedy Central - no title; should be Workaholics
691 FXX - no title; should be Family Guy
694 Pop - "To Be Announced"; should be House
697 Vice - no title; should be Hells Angels: Ride or Die
731 AMC - no title; should be The Hangover
735 Sundance - "To Be Announced"; should be Law & Order
737 Hallmark Drama - "To Be Announced"; should be The Ultimate Life
739 Hallmark Murder Mystery - no title; should be Time for You to Come Home for Christmas
740 Hallmark - no title; should be Winter Castle

There were so much more, but I got tired of scrolling and seeing all the missing data.

I submitted my 3rd ticket for the week. This is feeling more dire by the day. As bad as pre-roll ads and Tivo+ on the guide are, they don't cause recordings to get missed which essentially kills the usefulness of my TiVo.


----------



## mlsnyc

Interesting. I checked online.tivo.com and my guide data looks good there. No gaps and hardly any generic info for series I'm interested in. Meanwhile on the box itself the guide is near unusable, riddled with gaps and generic data. So looks like TiVo has the data, it's just not getting loaded into my TiVos where I need them.

I was thinking of going TE4 with my main TiVo box, since my secondary box that's on TE4 looks to have good guide data for my OTA channels. But I'll hold off if this is an issue plaguing both TE3 and TE4, which after perusing the last few pages of this thread seems to be the case.


----------



## davidscarter

mlsnyc said:


> Interesting. I checked online.tivo.com and my guide data looks good there. No gaps and hardly any generic info for series I'm interested in. Meanwhile on the box itself the guide is near unusable, riddled with gaps and generic data. So looks like TiVo has the data, it's just not getting loaded into my TiVos where I need them.


Your guide data is likely corrupted on your TiVo. This seems to happen from time to time (as it does to mine occasionally-there will be a day or two where nearly every channel has huge gaps). It usually sorts itself out in a few days.


----------



## mlsnyc

davidscarter said:


> Your guide data is likely corrupted on your TiVo. This seems to happen from time to time (as it does to mine occasionally-there will be a day or two where nearly every channel has huge gaps). It usually sorts itself out in a few days.


Yeah after I noticed that the online guide looked fine, it pointed to an issue with my TiVo. Wish there was a way to refresh the data, but another thread seemed to indicate that it will brick my TiVo, which is on TE3.

Also, there are a couple of tweets to @TiVoSupport showing the same problem. So something happened a couple of days ago that borked up some units, but not all.


----------



## morac

My Roamio Pro TE3’s connection today at noon says it got data out to Wed 5/27 according to the system info page, which means I should have data out till 7 pm 5/28, but almost everything after 7 pm 5/26 is TBA. 

Only a handful of channels (Cartoon Network, Cooking, Starz) have data till 7 pm 5/28. A few others have data till 7 pm 5/27. 99% have TBA both Wednesday and Thursday. 

Online guide does go out to 7 pm 5/27 (with nothing afterwards), so I forced a connection just now, but didn’t get any new data.

It’s not just that my data doesn’t go out, the data hasn’t updated. For example The Daily Show for all next week is wrong. It shows it goes from 11 to 11:30, with Comedy Central Programming from 11:30 to 11:45 pm. Online guide is correct. 


Don’t know if this is related, but that box randomly rebooted last night around midnight. It wasn’t doing anything at the time, so not indexing, connecting, etc.


----------



## krypton73

My Roamio Pro TE4 has not updated the guide for the past almost 2 weeks. I had stale guide data up to May 18.

I am getting a message that my show info is running out and I need to connect. I connect, everything is fine. All connections are good/successful except for the guide. It shows the last attempt and next scheduled as the same time and last status: in progress. Nothing is updated.

I performed a "Clear Guide Data & To Do List" which went fine and now all my data for today and tomorrow are also gone (as expected) but the "loading data" did nothing.

Looking back in the thread I see lots of variations on this problem, but no real solutions or suggestions as to why this is happening. I've been a TiVo user from the beginning and have never come across this issue. Maybe I'm missing something. I also can't find ANY comments on this type of problem on the TiVo support site. How is that possible?

2 hours later
Well, after all that I now see that my guide is back and goes for another 12 days. Maybe the "Clear Guide Data..." worked. Still curious as to what happened.


----------



## JoeKustra

krypton73 said:


> Well, after all that I now see that my guide is back and goes for another 12 days. Maybe the "Clear Guide Data..." worked. Still curious as to what happened.


You're lucky the CGD&TDL still works with TE4. When something bad is fed to the TiVo I have performed that operation many times. But it's a "known issue" that it bricks a TE3 TiVo. Guide data for TE4 and TE3 is different. I think sometimes TiVo's servers send TE4 data to a TE3 box and it goes nuts.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> You're lucky the CGD&TDL still works with TE4. When something bad is fed to the TiVo I have performed that operation many times. But it's a "known issue" that it bricks a TE3 TiVo. Guide data for TE4 and TE3 is different. I think sometimes TiVo's servers send TE4 data to a TE3 box and it goes nuts.


Have we determined that it always bricks TE3 boxes or just sometimes does? Also I thought the boxes aren't really "bricked" because a KS 57 fixes them.

My TE3 box isn't updating currently, but it did get data for a few channels yesterday up to Thursday May 28 7 pm, which is highly unusual. I've never seen a TE3 box get 13 days worth of data on a morning (or even evening) connection. Those channels had more data than the online guide.

I'm hoping it fixes itself sometime this weekend. Fortunately most shows have ended this week so there's not much in my To Do list and what's there is mostly correct for the upcoming week.


----------



## JoeKustra

At this time I have one more TE3 to update. My TE3 with today's connection worked for about 5 minutes and I can detect no changes from yesterday. PIT shows 5/26. EOD is 5/27 at 2pm as is EOG. Normal yesterday, bad today. My TE4 box has PIT 5/29. EOD is 5/29 at 8pm (that is static) and EOG is 5/30 at 9:30am (that will move). The TE4 has TNA after the data runs out and TDS is correct as is late night.

If you would like to run the CPI&TDL and then the KS 57, I would appreciate a posting of the end result. 

BTW, yesterday my TE3 basic Roamio had its second simultaneous reboot this month.


----------



## nyjklein

JACKASTOR said:


> Omg. This is frustrating. Guide Infirmation to may 13th only. Says guide download failed.


One of my Bolt's has this problem now. Service connections succeed but guide updates fail. I've run out of guide data. All my other TiVos are fine. Multiple connections, restarts and even a re-run of guided setup does not resolve the issue.

A key indicator of this problem is that even the online guide info on TiVo.com for this box is empty !!!

I spoke with TiVo support yesterday. They tell me this is a known problem that they've been working on since early May. *They have 232 reports tied to this case and no ETA for resolution*!

Unbelievable.

Jeff


----------



## mlsnyc

I am going to give Repeat Guided Setup a try at this point. I know it’s been tried before to no effect, but I think that was when there was no data coming across at all. Now it looks like my problem is the data is there but not getting loaded to my TiVo. If my TiVo’s data is corrupted I’m hoping it’ll clear whatever crap is in there and do a full refresh. My data has been getting progressively worse as the week has gone so I’m willing to try anything at this point short of bricking the box with a CPD+TDL.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> At this time I have one more TE3 to update. My TE3 with today's connection worked for about 5 minutes and I can detect no changes from yesterday. PIT shows 5/26. EOD is 5/27 at 2pm as is EOG. Normal yesterday, bad today. My TE4 box has PIT 5/29. EOD is 5/29 at 8pm (that is static) and EOG is 5/30 at 9:30am (that will move). The TE4 has TNA after the data runs out and TDS is correct as is late night.
> 
> If you would like to run the CPI&TDL and then the KS 57, I would appreciate a posting of the end result.
> 
> BTW, yesterday my TE3 basic Roamio had its second simultaneous reboot this month.


Now that's interesting since my TE3 connection yesterday updated to PIT to 5/27, which is one day after yours did yesterday, but my EOD is 7 pm 5/26 (except for about 5 channels) with EOG 3 pm 5/28. That means my TE3 "technically" has one more day of data then yours, but in reality it has one less day as it didn't get most of yesterday's data. Prior to yesterday's connection my PIT was 5/25 with EOD and EOG ending 7 PM 5/26 (same as it is now).

This makes me wonder if Tivo put up data and then pulled it. Or like people speculate my TE3 got TE4 data. I don't know why that happens.

Interesting that you mention a reboot as my Roamio Pro did so yesterday as well around 12:10 am 5/15 (caught it in the act). I'm pretty sure it did so at least one other time this week, though I have no proof of that.

I'd rather not "brick" my Roamio Pro as the drive is 89% full and I've read that even when the KS57 works, sometimes it wipes all the recordings. I'll probably never end up watching some old stuff, but still.


----------



## morac

mlsnyc said:


> I am going to give Repeat Guided Setup a try at this point. I know it's been tried before to no effect, but I think that was when there was no data coming across at all. Now it looks like my problem is the data is there but not getting loaded to my TiVo. If my TiVo's data is corrupted I'm hoping it'll clear whatever crap is in there and do a full refresh. My data has been getting progressively worse as the week has gone so I'm willing to try anything at this point short of bricking the box with a CPD+TDL.


Is your box a Premiere or a Roamio? My understanding is it's virtually impossible to brick a Roamio as even if it won't boot up, it can be fixed by wiping the drive.


----------



## mlsnyc

morac said:


> Is your box a Premiere or a Roamio? My understanding is it's virtually impossible to brick a Roamio as even if it won't boot up, it can be fixed by wiping the drive.


Roamio. I'd prefer to not have to wipe the drive if I can help it. Though I may get to that point if the data becomes total garbage.


----------



## morac

mlsnyc said:


> Roamio. I'd prefer to not have to wipe the drive if I can help it. Though I may get to that point if the data becomes total garbage.


If it gets to the point where you have no data at all you can try a CPD+TDL. I've seen reports of it causing TE3 to get stuck clearing the data forever, but I don't know if it happens all the time or not. I've also seen reports of a KS57 resolving this, even on a Premiere. I can't recall if the program data actually ever gets deleted or not after all that. Wiping the drive should be a last ditch effort.

Edit: it appears to have fixed the guide data according to Premiere Stuck on "Clearing Guide Data"

I haven't done a CPD+TDL in a few years now and I'm hoping to not have to do so.

Of note wiping the drive will wipe cablecard pairing if you use that.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> If it gets to the point where you have no data at all you can try a CPD+TDL. I've seen reports of it causing TE3 to get stuck clearing the data forever, but I don't know if it happens all the time or not. I've also seen reports of a KS57 resolving this, even on a Premiere. I can't recall if the program data actually ever gets deleted or not after all that. Wiping the drive should be a last ditch effort.
> Edit: it appears to have fixed the guide data according to Premiere Stuck on "Clearing Guide Data"
> I haven't done a CPD+TDL in a few years now and I'm hoping to not have to do so.
> Of note wiping the drive will wipe cablecard pairing if you use that.





morac said:


> Is your box a Premiere or a Roamio? My understanding is it's virtually impossible to brick a Roamio as even if it won't boot up, it can be fixed by wiping the drive.


I agree, but I'm not in the mood to pull my drive again to clear it. Yes, cable card is unpaired but channel list is intact. I guess I'll choose a different term than "brick". Ironically, I would usually run the CPI&TDL today since it's the end of my 1P list except for late night. When I had my restart yesterday it caused a day of data to be loaded. Usually I would get two on Saturday. My two TE3 boxes run on different schedules, so missing one day was normal for that box. My other box would usually get two days, but it got one yesterday. I expect it will get nothing today. I guess the hamsters heard the beaches are open.

If nothing new happens, I will run a CPI&TDL on 5/31. Also KS 76543210 works to clear the lockup and wipe the drive on a Roamio.

Also: Tivo Customer Support Community has been updated. Removed Hulu App - error 5003 and YouTube Menu is inaccessible.
Added LUX Remote wont pair RF mode.

As expected, no data on second TE3 Roamio except date for next update.


----------



## morac

Nothing new today on my TE3, but I suspect that may be because the box thinks it has data till 5/27 even though it doesn’t. Reached out on Twitter. I’m expecting I’ll get the usual “restart and force 2 connections answer”. That or I need to call Tivo support (which apparently isn’t the Twitter team).

Edit:

They told me to repeat guides setup. Does that cause problems on TE3 boxes?


----------



## TivoJD

I've had success fixing guide holes in TE3 with the following (takes about 3 hours). Try at your own risk, I know folks don't like to restart a lot as it could cause issue with HDD, but I've never had any issue.

1. Disconnect tuning adapter.
2. Run guided setup for a zip code far away, I use Connecticut or California (places I used to live) and select a cable lineup.
3. When guided setup is complete and you are back at TiVo Central, pull the plug and start back up.
4. When restarted, run a connection and let it run and finish loading bogus guide data (takes about an hour).
5. Pull the plug and start back up.
6. Run guided setup for your zip code and select your lineup.
7. When guided setup complete and you are back at TiVo Central, pull the plug and start back up.
8. When restarted, run a connection and let it finish.
9. Reconnect tuning adapter.

This usually gets me back to having a guide without holes. Lengthy, but don't lose recordings, pairing or lock it up. I am guessing somewhere in these steps it purges my lineup's bad data (maybe the restarts do it) and then I can get my lineup back in full.


----------



## morac

Are all those pull plugs necessary? I can understand maybe rebooting once, but not 3 times. As far as I’m aware rebooting doesn’t trigger a GC which is what likely helps. 

Also can’t you just use the restart option?

This probably works because it dumps the guide data when you switch to a completely different cable system. A CPI+TDL dumps all program data and thumb data, which is likely overkill for this problem.


----------



## TivoJD

morac said:


> Are all those pull plugs necessary? I can understand maybe rebooting once, but not 4 times. As far as I'm aware rebooting doesn't trigger a GC which is what likely helps.
> 
> Also can't you just use the restart option?
> 
> This probably works because it dumps the guide data when you switch to a completely different cable system. A CPI+TDL dumps all program data and thumb data, which is likely overkill for this problem.


I've tried without any restarts and it didn't work, still had holes, whether the 3 restarts are needed, not sure, never tried less since this has worked for me. Also never tried the restart option, I just pull the plug.


----------



## morac

TivoJD said:


> I've tried without any restarts and it didn't work, still had holes, whether the 3 restarts are needed, not sure, never tried less since this has worked for me. Also never tried the restart option, I just pull the plug.


Out of curiosity, how many times have you done this?


----------



## TivoJD

morac said:


> Out of curiosity, how many times have you done this?


4 or 5 times since the CPI&TDL started locking up boxes.


----------



## morac

So for “fun” I restarted my Roamio Pro. The only thing I noticed is that it triggered “Indexing” about 10 minutes afterwards (that or it finished 10 minutes afterwards). Five minutes later the box garbage collected. Shortly after the indexing and garbage collection, the box does a connection. 

Maybe its the indexing and garbage collection that cleans up the data or maybe it’s that you forced a connection while indexing and garbage collection was occurring. Either way it probably doesn’t need to be done 3 times, but whatever works. 

The guide data for what I record is good till May 24, what with many season finales occurring this past week. I’ll just have to cancel scheduled generic shows that I know are repeats. If my box hasn’t updated by then I’ll try this as everything past then is garbage data anyway. 

Did you ever try just repeating guided setup for the same zip code and doing the pull plug after the initial download, before the second connection to grab the remaining data? I’m guessing that won’t work as I think the box is “smart” enough to know you picked the same zip code, but who knows.


----------



## JoeKustra

After a restart, every TiVo makes a service connection within thirty minutes.

TE3 is still stuck on 5/27. TE4 has moved on to 5/30. Since it's early, the TE3 boxes are scheduled for later today.


----------



## TivoJD

morac said:


> Did you ever try just repeating guided setup for the same zip code and doing the pull plug after the initial download, before the second connection to grab the remaining data? I'm guessing that won't work as I think the box is "smart" enough to know you picked the same zip code, but who knows.


I have not.


----------



## morac

My TE3 Roamio Pro made a connection about 45 minutes app and had guide data up to 7 pm Sat 5/30 and it's no longer showing "to be announced" but the data is still screwed up.

1. From Tuesday 7 pm to Thursday 7 pm, most of my channels have "Upcoming: <Program Name>" with no program description. This is the time frame where nearly all my channels were "to be announced". Now some more channels have data, but most have this "upcoming" data. Some of the "upcoming" data is really screwed up, for example there's a "Upcoming: Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" from 8 pm Wed 5/27 to 9 pm 5/28. 10 pm 5/27 is when the new season of Agents of Shield starts.

2. The daily show is still wrong for this upcoming week. It's still showing as 30 minutes long followed by "Comedy Central Programming". I'm pretty sure that was already fixed online.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My TE3 Roamio Pro made a connection about 45 minutes app and had guide data up to 7 pm Sat 5/30 and it's no longer showing "to be announced" but the data is still screwed up.


On 8pm 5/27 I show the movie "Thor:..." same as Gracenote. All my Daily shows for Mon to Thu are 45 minutes. My connections were about 4pm today. All good on TE3 and TE4. There are a few TBA but no Upcoming.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> On 8pm 5/27 I show the movie "Thor:..." same as Gracenote. All my Daily shows for Mon to Thu are 45 minutes. My connections were about 4pm today. All good on TE3 and TE4. There are a few TBA but no Upcoming.


TLDR: Repeating guided setup with same zip code, restarting afterwards and then forcing a connection fixed my guide. Reordering my OnePass fixed the Todo list. Took about an hour total.

Details:

I decided to repeat guided setup to see if I could fix my data. I just used my current zip code and just pressed select to go through all the steps. When I got back to the main screen I noticed that the guide was now correct for The Daily Show for Monday 5/18. It was still wrong from 5/19 onward and all the data on May 27 and 28 was still wrong. The To Do list was still wrong, but that doesn't update right away.

So simply repeating guided update does appear to force updating and indexing the next day or two's worth of data on the box. That can be used in a pinch to fix today's and tomorrow's data.

The box just indexed as part of the "Organizing" phase of guided set up, had garbage collected a few hours ago and was scheduled to make a connection in a few minutes. Rather than wait for the box to make another connection, I restarted it to see if I could force a garbage collection. I waited 20 minutes for the box to index or garbage collect, but it didn't do so like last time.

After about 20 minutes, I forced a connection (about 8 minutes before it was scheduled to do so) which downloaded about 10 seconds worth of data. The loading step took a very long time (around 30 minutes) to complete, so it did appear to load all the downloaded data rather than just skip over it like it would if there was no new data.

After all that, my guide data was good. No more "Upcoming" or wrong data. I don't know if the restart was required or not, but it worked. My To do list was still wrong, but corrected itself when I reordered my OnePasses.


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> TLDR: Repeating guided setup with same zip code, restarting afterwards and then forcing a connection fixed my guide. Reordering my OnePass fixed the Todo list. Took about an hour total.


Report over in another thread that morac's solution worked for them!: #6


----------



## mlsnyc

morac said:


> TLDR: Repeating guided setup with same zip code, restarting afterwards and then forcing a connection fixed my guide. Reordering my OnePass fixed the Todo list. Took about an hour total.
> 
> Details:
> 
> I decided to repeat guided setup to see if I could fix my data. I just used my current zip code and just pressed select to go through all the steps. When I got back to the main screen I noticed that the guide was now correct for The Daily Show for Monday 5/18. It was still wrong from 5/19 onward and all the data on May 27 and 28 was still wrong. The To Do list was still wrong, but that doesn't update right away.
> 
> So simply repeating guided update does appear to force updating and indexing the next day or two's worth of data on the box. That can be used in a pinch to fix today's and tomorrow's data.
> 
> The box just indexed as part of the "Organizing" phase of guided set up, had garbage collected a few hours ago and was scheduled to make a connection in a few minutes. Rather than wait for the box to make another connection, I restarted it to see if I could force a garbage collection. I waited 20 minutes for the box to index or garbage collect, but it didn't do so like last time.
> 
> After about 20 minutes, I forced a connection (about 8 minutes before it was scheduled to do so) which downloaded about 10 seconds worth of data. The loading step took a very long time (around 30 minutes) to complete, so it did appear to load all the downloaded data rather than just skip over it like it would if there was no new data.
> 
> After all that, my guide data was good. No more "Upcoming" or wrong data. I don't know if the restart was required or not, but it worked. My To do list was still wrong, but corrected itself when I reordered my OnePasses.


Thanks for sharing this. It sounds like a good idea and worth trying. Unfortunately when I went through it last night, it didn't work for me.

My guide had been slowly improving over the weekend but suddenly yesterday it was riddled with gaps again. I'll see if running guided setup for some random other provider in my zip code, letting the data load, then running guided setup again for my actual provider will be a useful variation.


----------



## mlsnyc

mlsnyc said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It sounds like a good idea and worth trying. Unfortunately when I went through it last night, it didn't work for me.
> 
> My guide had been slowly improving over the weekend but suddenly yesterday it was riddled with gaps again. I'll see if running guided setup for some random other provider in my zip code, letting the data load, then running guided setup again for my actual provider will be a useful variation.


So far this looks to have fixed my problem, for now. Before I started, more than half my guide entries were blank or To Be Announced. I started guided setup and picked a different provider in my area, randomly picking Spectrum. That took a little over 45 minutes between the initial load and the full load of 2 weeks' data. After that was done, I restarted the box. Then I did guided setup again and went back to Verizon FiOS. The guide data now looks fully filled. There did appear to be a glitch after the initial load for FiOS where I had full data for today and tomorrow, didn't have anything for 5/21, then had everything after that. But after the full data download was finished, 5/21 looked fine.

I had to take care of other things so I wasn't able to thoroughly check if all the guide data I'm supposed to have is there. But so far so good. However, I'm worried that my guide is fixed for now, but then it'll get borked by the next scheduled connection. This whole thing is getting tiresome.


----------



## davidscarter

So, I'm starting to develop a working theory on why these corrupted guide data instances are happening. It goes something like this:

As TiVo units age, the hard drives occasionally develop bad sectors. Every so often the guide data gets written to one of these bad sectors, which leads to the guide data corruption and guide holes and TBAs and the like. In order for the TiVo to be convinced that it has to get entirely new set of guide data, it has to recognize that there is a sector containing the guide data that is corrupted. I think that fsck runs maybe once a week on these older TiVos, and also it will run fsck on start-up. Combining that with a running of guided set-up completes the process (or with the weekly fsck it also then realizes that it has blocked out a sector in the guide data and downloads a complete new set?), with the bad sector blocked out by fsck and a new set of guide data, all is well (unit the next time...)

Anyway, it's a theory. Will need more data points to confirm...


----------



## morac

In my case I’m almost 100% certain it had to do with the time of the connection and the state of the data at the time. 

When I connected I got data up until Thursday that was just empty except for a handful of channels. Someone else connected a few hours after me and got data till Wednesday. The next day his data updated to Thursday, but since I already “had” Thursday’s data, mine didn’t update. The following day both of us got Friday’s data, but my Thursday data was still missing since I “already received” it and there was no new updates to it. 

That tells me that the box will only update data if it gets “newer” data. My box never did, but thought it did. When I repeated guided setup, it forced the box to redownload all the data over again which replaced my garbage data with good data. 

That would only work though if the downloaded data was good. The easiest way to check that is to go to online.tivo.com, but don’t log in (logging in uses your box’s data) and select your lineup. If it’s correct, then the data on the box is wrong. Usually online updates a day before the box does, but if it’s been a few days the box data is just bad. 

If the box data is completely hosed to the point where it can’t even do indexing then I think the only option would be to clear the program data and to do list, but the guide data should be fixable by repeating guided setup.


----------



## TivoJD

davidscarter said:


> So, I'm starting to develop a working theory on why these corrupted guide data instances are happening. It goes something like this:
> 
> As TiVo units age, the hard drives occasionally develop bad sectors. Every so often the guide data gets written to one of these bad sectors, which leads to the guide data corruption and guide holes and TBAs and the like. In order for the TiVo to be convinced that it has to get entirely new set of guide data, it has to recognize that there is a sector containing the guide data that is corrupted. I think that fsck runs maybe once a week on these older TiVos, and also it will run fsck on start-up. Combining that with a running of guided set-up completes the process (or with the weekly fsck it also then realizes that it has blocked out a sector in the guide data and downloads a complete new set?), with the bad sector blocked out by fsck and a new set of guide data, all is well (unit the next time...)
> 
> Anyway, it's a theory. Will need more data points to confirm...


That doesn't hold for me. I have a Roamio Pro that was never used until a few months ago (when the CPI&TDL hosed my Bolt), a Roamio Basic that had a brand new 1TB drive put into it in March and a Roamio Plus that has been in service since 2015. It happened to them all.


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> In my case I'm almost 100% certain it had to do with the time of the connection and the state of the data at the time.
> 
> When I connected I got data up until Thursday that was just empty except for a handful of channels. Someone else connected a few hours after me and got data till Wednesday. The next day his data updated to Thursday, but since I already "had" Thursday's data, mine didn't update. The following day both of us got Friday's data, but my Thursday data was still missing since I "already received" it and there was no new updates to it.
> 
> That tells me that the box will only update data if it gets "newer" data. My box never did, but thought it did. When I repeated guided setup, it forced the box to redownload all the data over again which replaced my garbage data with good data.
> 
> That would only work though if the downloaded data was good. The easiest way to check that is to go to online.tivo.com, but don't log in (logging in uses your box's data) and select your lineup. If it's correct, then the data on the box is wrong. Usually online updates a day before the box does, but if it's been a few days the box data is just bad.
> 
> If the box data is completely hosed to the point where it can't even do indexing then I think the only option would be to clear the program data and to do list, but the guide data should be fixable by repeating guided setup.


Yeah. The issue is that the daily 'incremental' updates add new data, but don't fix the corrupted data. Somehow the TiVo needs to recognize that the guide data is corrupted and download a whole new set (which for some reason it doesn't always check-TE3 inherits a lot of the protocols from way back when most people were using dial-in...) Repeating Guided Set-up appears to be one way to get a whole new batch of data (though it appears based on your experiences that additional steps need to be taken, like restarting the box). But in my experience the bad guide data has always fixed itself after a few days (never more than a week).

It's also entirely possible that we are seeing multiple different problems that are exhibiting in similar ways (the bane of tech support everywhere...)


----------



## morac

davidscarter said:


> Yeah. The issue is that the daily 'incremental' updates add new data, but don't fix the corrupted data. Somehow the TiVo needs to recognize that the guide data is corrupted and download a whole new set (which for some reason it doesn't always check-TE3 inherits a lot of the protocols from way back when most people were using dial-in...) Repeating Guided Set-up appears to be one way to get a whole new batch of data (though it appears based on your experiences that additional steps need to be taken, like restarting the box). But in my experience the bad guide data has always fixed itself after a few days (never more than a week).
> 
> It's also entirely possible that we are seeing multiple different problems that are exhibiting in similar ways (the bane of tech support everywhere...)


I really don't know if restarting the box was necessary. I have a strong feeling it wasn't because after the guided setup, the first 2 days of my guide data were correct, whereas previously they were wrong. So that connection worked.

The only reason I restarted before the next connection is someone said repeating guided setup didn't fix the problem without going through a whole ordeal of multiple restarts. I didn't feel like sitting through all that so I just did one restart.


----------



## slowbiscuit

My TE3 Roamio guide has a lot of trashed data esp. for next Monday/Tuesday (6/1-6/2). I haven't done anything with guided setup since almost alll of the 1Ps that I care about are on hiatus and there's no sports to speak of. What I do have scheduled is ok.

Really sad that this keeps happening and it could be a sign that they don't care much about TE3 issues now.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Couple of days ago the lineup was fixed, no trashed data now.


----------



## dishrich

Tonight's Diane Sawyer special on ABC "Our New Reality" - that's been advertised for over a week now - is of course wrong from Rovi on Tivo (& DISH) Instead they list 2 Modern Family reruns.  
Of course Gracenote IS correct...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

dishrich said:


> Tonight's Diane Sawyer special on ABC "Our New Reality" - that's been advertised for over a week now - is of course wrong from Rovi on Tivo (& DISH) Instead they list 2 Modern Family reruns.
> Of course Gracenote IS correct...


It's marked correctly in the guide I guess you didn't get yesterday's guide update.


----------



## JoeKustra

I checked yesterday's guide and it was fixed sometime after 10pm. Also:
Our New Reality: A Diane Sawyer Special

All three of my TiVo's didn't have the change last night. Also, tvguide.com and tv.com have gone back to TiVo's guide. Gracenote on zap2it.com and titantv.com are still good.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I noticed with Killing Eve that Episode 4 this season was mislabeled and showed up as a special (i.e., not part of Season 3 and listed separately) (I save Killing Eve episodes). It also didn't have an episode description. A couple of weeks after it aired, the Guide Data was corrected so it now slots into Season 3 at Episode 4, and now has an episode description.

Weird (but nice!) that they corrected the Guide Data so long after the show aired...


----------



## Mikeguy

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's marked correctly in the guide I guess you didn't get yesterday's guide update.


I get the TE3 Guide updates whenever TiVo issues them and the Guide was wrong on "Modern Family" for me as well (and recorded these non-episodes for me under my Season Pass for the show).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Mikeguy said:


> I get the TE3 Guide updates whenever TiVo issues them and the Guide was wrong on "Modern Family" for me as well (and recorded these non-episodes for me under my Season Pass for the show).


Right, and that is the problem with how they have our TiVo's connect for updates. If you just let the TiVo do its thing on its own it will settle into its own schedule for update as @JoeKustra knows, keeping track of such connections. The problem then is sometimes it will not connect and give you the daily update including primetime updates. In this case I had checked my guide data and forced a connection and it got the update. If you really want to make sure you don't miss updates like that you have to force connections every day, maybe sometime in the early evening. But those updates aren't as reliable as they used to be! So basically we are all at their mercy.


----------



## Mikeguy

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Right, and that is the problem with how they have our TiVo's connect for updates. If you just let the TiVo do its thing on its own it will settle into its own schedule for update as @JoeKustra knows, keeping track of such connections. The problem then is sometimes it will not connect and give you the daily update including primetime updates. In this case I had checked my guide data and forced a connection and it got the update. If you really want to make sure you don't miss updates like that you have to force connections every day, maybe sometime in the early evening. But those updates aren't as reliable as they used to be! So basically we are all at their mercy.


And even then, if TiVo makes a change/correction to the Guide after your box has received a Guide update, you have that earlier Guide data until the next day/the next time the new Guide data is downloaded.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> But those updates aren't as reliable as they used to be! So basically we are all at their mercy.


I think the updates are as reliable as always. Just the quality has suffered greatly over the years. I used to send in lineup forms for the second week, but found that is a waste of time. I can predict that the second week of the guide is pretty much static and should be ignored. But they do tend up fix current problems. It's like there are two guide groups, or maybe one guide group and they only maintain one week, call it the pending week. That second week is mostly ignored but is added on the weekend. It explains the occasional mixing of TE4 and TE3 guides. An example: the second Saturday in the guide for MSNBC is TBA. All day. I guess that's why TE4 went to a guide update schedule and a service connection schedule. "TiVo the Merciless"


----------



## Mikeguy

Humorous Guide integrity/lack thereof issue: 

I checked the Guide a little bit ago today and saw that the PBS show "Escape to the Chateau," an episodic, ~45-minute, reality-like show about a Brit couple's purchase and rehab, largely by themselves, of a internally rundown French chateau, is on tonight--great. (Highly recommended--great fun of a show!) However, usually 2 episodes are shown, back-to-back--only one show was listed. But then I noticed that in the 55-minute time period before tonight's episode, there is a listing for the movie "The Great Escape," starring Steve McQueen and with James Garner--a great flick. But it certainly is not 55 minutes long. Five will get you ten that it is another episode of "Escape to the Chateau." 

(And of course, my season pass for the show, to record all new and repeat episodes, caught neither of the 2 episodes--I had to set them manually, to be recorded.)


----------



## osu1991

Mikeguy said:


> Humorous Guide integrity/lack thereof issue:
> 
> I checked the Guide a little bit ago today and saw that the PBS show "Escape to the Chateau," an episodic, ~45-minute, reality-like show about a Brit couple's purchase and rehab, largely by themselves, of a internally rundown French chateau, is on tonight--great. (Highly recommended--great fun of a show!) However, usually 2 episodes are shown, back-to-back--only one show was listed. But then I noticed that in the 55-minute time period before tonight's episode, there is a listing for the movie "The Great Escape," starring Steve McQueen and with James Garner--a great flick. But it certainly is not 55 minutes long. Five will get you ten that it is another episode of "Escape to the Chateau."
> 
> (And of course, my season pass for the show, to record all new and repeat episodes, caught neither of the 2 episodes--I had to set them manually, to be recorded.)


I love watching Escape to the Chateau and the spin off series Escape to the Chateau DIY. I hope they get to film a new season 7 this year. They were in the middle of filming the new DIY season, when France was locked down.


----------



## JoeKustra

Party's over. Both TE3 boxes received TE4 style updates. Data ends at 8pm, with TBA until 12:30am.


----------



## MrChan

Still have no guide data this morning here at my location in north Georgia.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've still been getting my (TE4) data reliably each evening by 8:00pm (what used to be the following day's data). One odd thing I've noticed is that it takes a lot longer for the To Do List to repopulate with the new data...it used to be 15-20 minutes, but now it can be well over an hour.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've still been getting my (TE4) data reliably each evening by 8:00pm (what used to be the following day's data). One odd thing I've noticed is that it takes a lot longer for the To Do List to repopulate with the new data...it used to be 15-20 minutes, but now it can be well over an hour.


I noticed long load times before v7. Now the "Loading..." is no longer displayed. Since both schedulers are still active, I had a both try at the same time. The old one failed.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Today’s update gave me a TBA on June 10th in addition to yesterday’s TBA on June 9th. Guess the hamsters are protesting also.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Today's update gave me a TBA on June 10th in addition to yesterday's TBA on June 9th. Guess the hamsters are protesting also.


Thanks for the info. I am going to see if a guided setup will replace the CPI&TDL tomorrow. I must have 17 TDS in my TDL. If the guide servers are in a bad mood I may get screwed, but I won't be missing much right now.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks for the info. I am going to see if a guided setup will replace the CPI&TDL tomorrow. I must have 17 TDS in my TDL. If the guide servers are in a bad mood I may get screwed, but I won't be missing much right now.


There's no point in doing either a guided setup or CPI&TDL until Tivo fixes the server data.

http://online.tivo.com/start/guide is showing TBA from 5/9 8 pm onwards when I'm not logged in. When logged in it uses box guide data, when not logged in it uses server data, so basically it's broken for everyone at this point. You'll need to wait for Tivo to fix the server data otherwise you'll just you'll still have TBA after forcing the Tivo to update its data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> There's no point in doing either a guided setup or CPI&TDL until Tivo fixes the server data.
> 
> http://online.tivo.com/start/guide is showing TBA from 5/9 8 pm onwards when I'm not logged in. When logged in it uses box guide data, when not logged in it uses server data, so basically it's broken for everyone at this point. You'll need to wait for Tivo to fix the server data otherwise you'll just you'll still have TBA after forcing the Tivo to update its data.


That's good guide data knowledge, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> http://online.tivo.com/start/guide is showing TBA from 5/9 8 pm onwards when I'm not logged in.


I think you have a typo. My TE3 guide data ends 6/9 at 8pm (bad). My TE4 guide data ends on 6/12 at 8pm (normal). No service connections on the TE3 units today yet.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I think you have a typo. My TE3 guide data ends 6/9 at 8pm (bad). My TE4 guide data ends on 6/12 at 8pm (normal). No service connections on the TE3 units today yet.


Yeah I mean 6/9. Currently the online guide goes out to end of day 6/11 and from 8 pm 6/9 onwards is TBA.

Online guide data is weird in that it will show the selected box's guide data if logged in. If not logged in, it will show the generic upstream guide data for the default or selected lineup. The online guide data doesn't directly feed the boxes, though it comes from the same source and usually updates first. Nearly every time I've seen the online guide data not update, the box data doesn't update either.


----------



## JoeKustra

TE3 box 1 - nothing on service connection. Critters have weekend off.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> TE3 box 1 - nothing on service connection. Critters have weekend off.


And yet T4 got it as usual yesterday evening...

Weird that the two systems are so separate.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And yet T4 got it as usual yesterday evening...
> Weird that the two systems are so separate.


The guide content is also different. I can compare them side-by-side and the locations & titles, not just descriptions, are different. I think their goal is one guide for all. I wouldn't mind having just the TE4 guide. It will slow the Premiere and Roamio boxes down, so there will be some negative feedback. There always is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, I have a TE4 Roamio with no complaints...


----------



## Mikeguy

osu1991 said:


> I love watching Escape to the Chateau and the spin off series Escape to the Chateau DIY. I hope they get to film a new season 7 this year. They were in the middle of filming the new DIY season, when France was locked down.


Humorously, the TiVo Guide was half right: the listing for "The Great Escape" indeed was not to "Escape to the Chateau" but to "The Great Escape"--but not to the movie "The Great Escape" (as listed) but to a well-done documentary on the real-life facts that formed the basis for the movie (and which was quite interesting!).


----------



## morac

My TE3 Roamio Pro got data out till 8 pm 6/11 with today’s connection at 2:18 pm EDT. The guide then has TBA out to 1 am 6/12. Program info to says 6/11 so I should have data till 6/12 7 pm, so I’m only missing a day now.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> My TE3 Roamio Pro got data out till 8 pm 6/11 with today's connection at 2:18 pm EDT. The guide then has TBA out to 1 am 6/12. Program info to says 6/11 so I should have data till 6/12 7 pm, so I'm only missing a day now.


I haven't gotten any new data since this last update. My guide data still ends 8 PM 6/11.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I haven't gotten any new data since this last update. My guide data still ends 8 PM 6/11.


Looks like today's update caught everything up out to Sunday night 6/14 at 7 PM, that's the normal Monday connection update


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Looks like today's update caught everything up out to Sunday night 6/14 at 7 PM, that's the normal Monday connection update


Same here. The TE3 guide is back. No more TNA.


----------



## alarson83

Looks like my guide data for CW is f'd tonight. They have stargirl at 6, and then the 9pm news broadcast listed from 7-10 and then somehow a couple hours of king of queens after that. Killed my legends of tomorrow one pass


----------



## morac

alarson83 said:


> Looks like my guide data for CW is f'd tonight. They have stargirl at 6, and then the 9pm news broadcast listed from 7-10 and then somehow a couple hours of king of queens after that. Killed my legends of tomorrow one pass


Must be area specific since my CW recordings occurred normally.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> Must be area specific since my CW recordings occurred normally.


Mine, too (well, just the one)...


----------



## JoeKustra

If the pattern holds, the last person out tonight flips a switch and turns off the TE3 guide servers.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Didn't get an update today that I am aware of, forced one this afternoon and came back to check on it hours later and it was hung up at the loading point. Did a reboot and checked again but nothing.


----------



## morac

Nothing for me either. Guess that’s better than getting corrupted data.


----------



## JoeKustra

No problems Saturday or Sunday. TE3 and TE4. But I have a TE3 box that can still fail in a few hours.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Since the changeover, there has not been a single day (or actually, night before, at least since I started forcing connections at 8:00pm) when I haven't gotten a new day's data on my TE4...

A couple of times, like last night, I got worried when after an hour or more nothing new had shown up in the To Do List. But even then it's there by the two-hour mark. Not sure why it sometimes takes so much longer to load (other times, it can be largely populated within 20 minutes).


----------



## mattyro7878

So..I have six Simpsons recording today. My one pass is listed as "new only". Just so happens all these old episodes has : "first aired- 6-7-2020. Dont get me wrong, any Simpsons is worth recording but WTF?


----------



## mattyro7878

And. I caught "tonite at 800 on the CW the season finale of the Flash". My guide says a new episode of Stargirl. Which is it?


----------



## morac

mattyro7878 said:


> And. I caught "tonite at 800 on the CW the season finale of the Flash". My guide says a new episode of Stargirl. Which is it?


The season finale for Flash was weeks ago, according to The CW Network | Official Site | The CW it's Stargirl.


----------



## samccfl99

*Still PATHETIC, even after all these years...At least I don't have TE4 Rebooting itself over and over and over...That would drive me Nuts!!! LOL*


----------



## JoeKustra

Last night I had SM on Jimmy Kimmel Live!, The Tonight Show and The Late Show. Very rare.


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> *...That would drive me Nuts!!! LOL*


How would we tell?


----------



## dishrich

Tonight at 10E/9C, CBS is running this special in place of normal prog...of COURSE, Rovi/Tivo is NOT updated, while Gracenote is: 
Gayle King Leads 'Justice For All', CBS News Special On Racism, Police Brutality - Deadline

(& yes I just now tried forcing a connection on both my cable & OTA Tivo's, to no avail...)


----------



## JoeKustra

dishrich said:


> Tonight at 10E/9C, CBS is running this special in place of normal prog...of COURSE, Rovi/Tivo is NOT updated, while Gracenote is:
> Gayle King Leads 'Justice For All', CBS News Special On Racism, Police Brutality - Deadline
> (& yes I just now tried forcing a connection on both my cable & OTA Tivo's, to no avail...)


It has the correct programming with TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra

Both of my TE3 boxes received TE4-like updates but without the extra day. First time since 5/30.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Both of my TE3 boxes received TE4-like updates but without the extra day. First time since 5/30.


Same thing. My box has data out to 8 pm 6/21, with TBA after that.

My box already had data out till then yesterday, so it didn't get any new data today. For example The Daily Show Thursday 6/11 is still only 30 minutes, though that was supposedly fixed yesterday.


----------



## sharkster

morac said:


> Same thing. My box has data out to 8 pm 6/21, with TBA after that.
> 
> My box already had data out till then yesterday, so it didn't get any new data today. For example The Daily Show Thursday 6/11 is still only 30 minutes, though that was supposedly fixed yesterday.


Mine still shows that. I had a morning connection that did nothing at all. Sometimes I wonder why they bother. Anyway, I show TDS with a 30 minute slot, followed by CCP for the next 15 minutes. I'm glad I doubled up my pad.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Mine still shows that. I had a morning connection that did nothing at all. Sometimes I wonder why they bother. Anyway, I show TDS with a 30 minute slot, followed by CCP for the next 15 minutes. I'm glad I doubled up my pad.


All my updates fixed it today. All were before 9am. TE4 was never wrong.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> All my updates fixed it today. All were before 9am. TE4 was never wrong.


Same with me. Also I now have data out till 6/23.


----------



## morac

My TE3 box for a TE4 update today. Guide data still goes out till 8 pm 6/24, so no new data, but now there’s “To Be Announced” after that out till 1 am.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My TE3 box for a TE4 update today. Guide data still goes out till 8 pm 6/24, so no new data, but now there's "To Be Announced" after that out till 1 am.


On Friday my TE3 with a 9am update was fine. The TE3 box with a 11AM update received the TE4 update. Makes me wonder if it's human error or just poor computer programming. Or both.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> On Friday my TE3 with a 9am update was fine. The TE3 box with a 11AM update received the TE4 update. Makes me wonder if it's human error or just poor computer programming. Or both.


I've noticed that usually when the box gets bad data it's for a connection somewhere between 11 am and 1 pm.

Though when I look at TiVo's web site all data after 8 pm 6/24 is TBA so there's no online data either.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I've noticed that usually when the box gets bad data it's for a connection somewhere between 11 am and 1 pm.
> Though when I look at TiVo's web site all data after 8 pm 6/24 is TBA so there's no online data either.


I'm 3 for 3 on bad data. I wouldn't care about the end of the guide since it is mostly boiler plate, but I can't trust any data when this happens.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I'm 3 for 3 on bad data. I wouldn't care about the end of the guide since it is mostly boiler plate, but I can't trust any data when this happens.


My update today moved the program info date to 6/25, but everything past 8 pm 6/24 is still TBA. At this point, I'm missing 2 days worth of data since a 6/25 PID should give data till 7 pm 6/26.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> My update today moved the program info date to 6/25, but everything past 8 pm 6/24 is still TBA. At this point, I'm missing 2 days worth of data since a 6/25 PID should give data till 7 pm 6/26.


Nothing today either. That's 3 days behind now.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Nothing today either. That's 3 days behind now.


Same here. All that has advanced is the TNA on TE4. I did get one of those "Upcoming: " on one TE3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My TE4 continues to reliably get new data every evening...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My TE4 continues to reliably get new data every evening...


Same here.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I've noticed that usually when the box gets bad data it's for a connection somewhere between 11 am and 1 pm.


Looks like you called it. One box had its scheduled update at 10:55am. I saw it at 11:55am with no data, so I forced a service connection. 15 minutes later it's all happy. There is a lot of TBA at the end, but not more than 5% out of 20 channels. Next update isn't until 2pm on next TE3 box, then 5pm on another.


----------



## mlsnyc

Looks like they only have Verizon FiOS data up to 6/24 8pm. At least that's what their system has based on what I see in my TiVo box and what's showing on online.tivo.com for FiOS in my area without logging in. Whether or not they are receiving data beyond that but aren't properly processing it into their backend systems, who knows.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like you called it. One box had its scheduled update at 10:55am. I saw it at 11:55am with no data, so I forced a service connection. 15 minutes later it's all happy. There is a lot of TBA at the end, but not more than 5% out of 20 channels. Next update isn't until 2pm on next TE3 box, then 5pm on another.





mlsnyc said:


> Looks like they only have Verizon FiOS data up to 6/24 8pm. At least that's what their system has based on what I see in my TiVo box and what's showing on online.tivo.com for FiOS in my area without logging in. Whether or not they are receiving data beyond that but aren't properly processing it into their backend systems, who knows.


From what I can tell looking at the online guide, there's no data for any provider past 6/24 8 pm. If I don't pick any provider, everything after that is TBA. From what I can tell the guide data hasn't updated in 4 days now.


----------



## davidscarter

I forced a connection on my TE3 Roamio this afternoon; that loaded four days worth of guide data and brought my guide up to 7pm on 6/28.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> From what I can tell looking at the online guide, there's no data for any provider past 6/24 8 pm. If I don't pick any provider, everything after that is TBA. From what I can tell the guide data hasn't updated in 4 days now.


I have it all good. That 8pm is what my TE4 guide always has for end-of data. When the TE3 boxes get TE4 data, they end at 8pm. When the TE3 boxes are happy the end-of-data and end-of guide are both 2pm on the day following what SI shows as "Program Information To:".

If the hamsters are doing their jobs, one TE3 box will get nothing at 2:10am tomorrow, one will get a day's worth at 5pm and the TE4 gets it's normal update. It is curious that the TE4 guide, which get three updates every day, gets its guide's TNA extended even without data.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I have it all good. That 8pm is what my TE4 guide always has for end-of data. When the TE3 boxes get TE4 data, they end at 8pm. When the TE3 boxes are happy the end-of-data and end-of guide are both 2pm on the day following what SI shows as "Program Information To:".
> 
> If the hamsters are doing their jobs, one TE3 box will get nothing at 2:10am tomorrow, one will get a day's worth at 5pm and the TE4 gets it's normal update. It is curious that the TE4 guide, which get three updates every day, gets its guide's TNA extended even without data.


I just forced a connection and my box now does have data till 6/28, so the box got data.

What's odd though is online still shows nothing after 6/24 8 pm. That means the data that gets downloaded to boxes updated before the online web site data. That happens from time to time, but it's very rare. I can only count on one hand the times I've seen that, including this instance.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I just forced a connection and my box now does have data till 6/28, so the box got data.
> 
> What's odd though is online still shows nothing after 6/24 8 pm. That means the data that gets downloaded to boxes updated before the online web site data. That happens from time to time, but it's very rare. I can only count on one hand the times I've seen that, including this instance.


That's my TE4 normal. In SI it will say (from above) 6/24, but I check the guide and the data ends at 8pm. However TE3 will have 6/22 yet have data to 6/23 at 2pm. If the TE3 box really got TE4's guide I wouldn't care, but when that happens I don't get the extra data, just the TNA for a day or two.

Publishing of the guide varies on tvguide.com also. I really believe a TiVo person flips a switch on Friday on their way out that kills the TE3 guide and forces a rollover to the TE4 guide until they come back on Monday. I love it when a 2-hour program starts at 7pm it's not cut off at 8pm but allowed to intrude into the TNA/TBA space. Reminds me of the old TVGOS days.


----------



## Salacious Crumb

I like the online guide look better than the tv.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Still no data after 6/24 after connection this morning (TE3).


----------



## JoeKustra

slowbiscuit said:


> Still no data after 6/24 after connection this morning (TE3).


That's weird. I would perform a restart and check after 30 minutes.


----------



## mlsnyc

Last night my TiVo updated and my guide goes all the way to 6/28 8pm EDT. So that's 3 separate instances in the last 2 months of guide data not updating for multiple days. That's really bad and I hope it doesn't get worse.

I'm still with TiVo to the bitter end. By that I mean that I'll keep going until the industry stops supporting CableCards or when both my Roamio and Bolt die, whichever comes first. But I had thought my TiVos dying would be due to some form of hardware failure. I didn't realize my boxes can also die because of software failure, as poor or non-existent guide data essentially renders them useless.


----------



## JoeKustra

mlsnyc said:


> Last night my TiVo updated and my guide goes all the way to 6/28 8pm EDT. So that's 3 separate instances in the last 2 months of guide data not updating for multiple days. That's really bad and I hope it doesn't get worse.


I find that normal. But I've only been watching for about 8 years.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> Still no data after 6/24 after connection this morning (TE3).


You should have data out to 6/28 now, unless Tivo screwed up the guide data for your zip code. You may have to repeat guided setup.


----------



## mlsnyc

JoeKustra said:


> I find that normal. But I've only been watching for about 8 years.




But in fairness to TiVo, or rather Past TiVo, it wasn't until recently that I've noticed and have been affected by these problems. I missed the season opener of Brockmire and nearly missed the Park & Recreation special because of crap guide data. That had not happened to me before in the close to 17 years I've been using TiVos.


----------



## JoeKustra

Hmmmm. One TE3 had its scheduled service connection at 5:30pm. Nothing. Nothing bad though.


----------



## morac

Nothing today again on my TE3. Still only have data till 6/28 evening. There seems to be a pattern of updates every 3 to 4 days now.


----------



## mlsnyc

At least based on the app and online, my TE3 Roamio has data to 6/30 8pm. Maybe it updated early this morning.

I haven't looked at the actual TiVo yet to see how far it goes.


----------



## JoeKustra

My scheduled update at 4:30am brought my prime time data to 6/29.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Today and yesterday's update are bonkers, have huge gaps for at least a day and then programs on the next day, haven't seen that before on my TE3 Roamio (usually missing data on the end).


----------



## morac

I didn’t get anything today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My TE4 got today's data last night, as it has every night since it got the new version a few weeks ago.

Which seems weird to me...why does TE4 now have so much more reliable data than TE3?


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My TE4 got today's data last night, as it has every night since it got the new version a few weeks ago.
> Which seems weird to me...why does TE4 now have so much more reliable data than TE3?


Except for the dribble at the end, the TE4 guide is usually better, with less TBA. It's nice to wake up and see a new day a new day. Right now my TE3 is two days behind if you count prime time.

I find it strange that tvguide.com is still using TE3 data.


----------



## JoeKustra

I hate Mondays. I guess the TE3 hamsters do also.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I hate Mondays. I guess the TE3 hamsters do also.


I wasn't expecting data today as my box rolled over to connect at 3:14 am last night and got data yesterday evening.

I've actually been impressed the past week since I've been consistently getting 12 days of data, 12.75 of you count the data up to 7 pm on the final day. Currently I have data till 7 pm 7/11 and it's up to date.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I wasn't expecting data today as my box rolled over to connect at 3:14 am last night and got data yesterday evening.
> I've actually been impressed the past week since I've been consistently getting 12 days of data, 12.75 of you count the data up to 7 pm on the final day. Currently I have data till 7 pm 7/11 and it's up to date.


I was really looking forward to a good month. Last problem was 6/12 - 6/13 and it was TE3 and TE4. I don't expect data tomorrow since my connection was 4pm, but I reboot everything tomorrow so perhaps someone will notice.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I was really looking forward to a good month. Last problem was 6/12 - 6/13 and it was TE3 and TE4. I don't expect data tomorrow since my connection was 4pm, but I reboot everything tomorrow so perhaps someone will notice.


None of the fireworks specials have been added to the schedule yet. Vesuvius. Salacious. Outrageous.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Craps today, maybe hamsters have started the holiday weekend early.


----------



## tenthplanet

PSU_Sudzi said:


> None of the fireworks specials have been added to the schedule yet. Vesuvius. Salacious. Outrageous.


Many cities have canceled fireworks this year.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tenthplanet said:


> Many cities have canceled fireworks this year.


Yes, but the Macy's NYC fireworks, the fireworks on the National Mall, and the Boston Pops fireworks spectacular are all nationally televised again this year. Only the Macy's show is in the guide so far.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Craps today, maybe hamsters have started the holiday weekend early.


They left early to get a good seat at the fireworks. But as was posted, many have been cancelled.

TE4 didn't lose a day. Not that the last day of either guide is more than speculation.


----------



## the_Skywise

CBS is running a Carl Reiner tribute sometime this evening with a colorized version of the Dick Van **** show. Just updated the schedule and it's not appearing on the guide.

To be fair, Gracenote doesn't appear to be updated either.


----------



## JoeKustra

the_Skywise said:


> CBS is running a Carl Reiner tribute sometime this evening with a colorized version of the Dick Van **** show. Just updated the schedule and it's not appearing on the guide.
> To be fair, Gracenote doesn't appear to be updated either.


Gracenote has it tomorrow at 8pm. But there was no TE3 guide update today anyhow.

TE4's guide has it Friday also.


----------



## ManeJon

Saw an article that also said it was tomorrow PM so I thing guide is right


----------



## the_Skywise

ManeJon said:


> Saw an article that also said it was tomorrow PM so I thing guide is right


Yeah - my bad on that. The ad i heard said "tonight".
I've got the TE3 guide which isn't updated - nor is TVGuide on line.


----------



## JoeKustra

the_Skywise said:


> Yeah - my bad on that. The ad i heard said "tonight".
> I've got the TE3 guide which isn't updated - nor is TVGuide on line.


Tvguide.com (and tv.com) buy their data from TiVo. I know it says CBS interactive on the copyright, but that was from last year. They get what they pay for. Also, The TE4 guide data is updated, so TiVo has the correct data.


----------



## morac

Hopefully the hamsters haven't gone on vacation for the weekend.


----------



## JoeKustra

The furry friends seem to have returned.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> The furry friends seem to have returned.


Yes and the Carl Reiner special is in the guide now along with the Capital Fourth on PBS. No joy for the Boston Pops on Bloomberg though.

PS: Boston Pops came through on today's update.


----------



## Furmaniac

Lately when I record an episode of a series, the episode shown is not the one that TiVo said it would be. This has happened in the past but not at the frequency that is happening now. Is this TIVO'S fault or that of the Networks?


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo. Sometimes it seems they are just guessing. Also, the OAD is often correct for the description but not the episode number. Or the OAD is wrong for a episode marked as new. If in doubt, check zap2it.com (Gracenote).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo. Sometimes it seems they are just guessing. Also, the OAD is often correct for the description but not the episode number. Or the OAD is wrong for a episode marked as new. If in doubt, check zap2it.com (Gracenote).


There is a new flipping show on HGTV and the first episode from last week was titled Episode 2, guess what this weeks episode is titled? Episode 1 of course.


----------



## mlsnyc

Over the weekend the TiVo guide was way off the mark with shows on PBS. Either wrong description for the show’s episode or wrong show listed. But then I double checked against the FiOS listings and they were also off. Either both TiVo and FiOS had the same show but different descriptions — both wrong — or TiVo and FiOS had the same incorrect descriptions for the show. So what I have been seeing didn’t appear to be necessarily because TiVo data was crap.


----------



## JoeKustra

One TE3 Roamio received a TE4 data update today. That hasn't happened since April.

update: second TE3 Roamio received TE4 guide data. This unit has it happen once in June.


----------



## lhvetinari

Saw this gem today while flipping around. Good on ya, hamsters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Craps today, maybe hamsters have started the holiday weekend early.


Looks like the hamsters still are not back on the wheel. Just got a Tivo Edge (I'm a glutton for punishment) to go with my Roamio+. Both have Cable Cards.

I have had NO updates to the guide past approx 7PM. EDT on Sunday 7/19/20 on either box. 
Verizon Fios digital PA/DE has info into Wednesday, 7/22/20


----------



## tommage1

Finally got an update yesterday evening after 9PM Central, TE3. I forced a connection. Now goes through July 22 6PM. Before info was only through July 19 6PM. This seems to happen occasionally (on TE3), can fall 3-4 days behind normal.


----------



## JoeKustra

Update come through and it's back to TE3 format (no TBA at the end). SI has 7/21, 7 days from last Friday.

BTW, TE4 never missed a beat.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, TE4 never missed a beat.


Has it ever? I've been really impressed (and surprised, frankly) with how reliable the Nu-Look TE4 data has been...


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Has it ever? I've been really impressed (and surprised, frankly) with how reliable the Nu-Look TE4 data has been...


I would be very happy if they duplicated the TE4 guide to TE3, especially if they add the 3 times/day updates. It's still an "8-day" guide, but usually better data for those 8 days.


----------



## MPSAN

I also have had a strange issue with the guide...so what else is new...on my Premiere 4.
The guide data ran out for July 14-16 but 17+ was OK. Well, I forced a connection and after an hour and a half the guide did update...but a bunch of OP's were very messed up! We counted on the TIVO's to get us our shows and the Premiere XL4 in the other room seems OK. I guess with everything going on we can say it is just TV, but somehow it would be great if guide data can be up to date. My issue just had to do with several days missing, and then picking up again!


----------



## davidscarter

Finally got an update on my TE3 Roamio this afternoon—four days of guide extension! (After 1 day of new data but no extension, and 2 days of no new data at all.)


----------



## tim_m

Has anyone else noticed the guide data doesn't seem to be connected to tivo service connection anymore? For instance i got my data update between 10 and 11 pm last night like usual as of the last few months, but at the time the last tivo service connection was around 1:30pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> Has anyone else noticed the guide data doesn't seem to be connected to tivo service connection anymore? For instance i got my data update between 10 and 11 pm last night like usual as of the last few months, but at the time the last tivo service connection was around 1:30pm.


Since the release of v8 the guide updates are three times per day. Service connections no longer update the guide. Also the update is daily, so every morning I wake up to a new date in System Information. Subsequent guide updates just extend the TBA at the end. I like it.

BTW, those three times are fairly fixed. A power cycle or any restart has no effect on the guide. I don't like that I can no longer watch the update in progress, but it will display "in progress" if the internet access is lost.


----------



## jcddc

I’ve been seeing overnight updates since earlier in the year. I wonder if I was a TiVo test case (if they even do it). I like the new update system—new info at least each morning.

Edited to add: As soon as I posted this, my TiVo is now showing “To Be Announced” on every channel after tomorrow. I’ll see if it’s fixed by tomorrow morning. Perhaps not coincidentally, there was an update this morning. I didn’t check the version number before, but I now appear to be on 21.9.7.v10


----------



## Kurt ONeill

My guide is empty beyond July 21, saying no data. Not that there are many new shows to record but I don't remember it going this long without guide information.


----------



## JoeKustra

jcddc said:


> I've been seeing overnight updates since earlier in the year. I wonder if I was a TiVo test case (if they even do it). I like the new update system-new info at least each morning.
> Edited to add: As soon as I posted this, my TiVo is now showing "To Be Announced" on every channel after tomorrow. I'll see if it's fixed by tomorrow morning. Perhaps not coincidentally, there was an update this morning. I didn't check the version number before, but I now appear to be on 21.9.7.v10


Current production is V8, so if your have V10, something broke.

With V8, guide updates are done by one process three times per day. Service connections are still once per day and have a different schedule.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Current production is V8, so if your have V10, something broke.
> 
> With V8, guide updates are done by one process three times per day. Service connections are still once per day and have a different schedule.


V8 for what TiVo OS?


----------



## jcddc

PSU_Sudzi said:


> V8 for what TiVo OS?


Now my guide schedule is back to normal, with guide info through 7/28, 7:00 p.m.

I have sometimes reported updates first here, so perhaps I'm on some accelerated track. In any case, I'm on TE4(Hydra), version 21.9.7.v10-840-6-840


----------



## tim_m

Mine is up to 7/28 but none of the data is actually accurate, but that is par for the course this fa r out.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> V8 for what TiVo OS?


TE4. I default to TE4 answers anymore unless something points me to a different direction.

BTW, I check "Known Issues" daily since TiVo seems to be using it in place of release notes. They have dropped the ID numbers but added resolutions.


----------



## UCLABB

Am I the only one missing a block of programming from 5:00pm 7/25 to 5pm 7/26? Normally I wouldn’t care much, but there’s a rare movie airing that I am trying to set a recording for. TE3


----------



## morac

My TE3 actually failed it’s scheduled Friday call at around 1:30 PM EDT. First time I’ve seen that in a long time. I forced a call around 5:30 pm and ended up with 14 days worth of data.


----------



## morac

My TE3 actually failed it’s scheduled Friday call at around 1:30 PM EDT. First time I’ve seen that in a long time. I forced a call around 5:30 pm and ended up with 14 days worth of data.


----------



## JoeKustra

No problems for my region. Or should I say no new problems.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

UCLABB said:


> Am I the only one missing a block of programming from 5:00pm 7/25 to 5pm 7/26? Normally I wouldn't care much, but there's a rare movie airing that I am trying to set a recording for. TE3


My TE3 guide is full, sorry.


----------



## UCLABB

PSU_Sudzi said:


> My TE3 guide is full, sorry.


Thanks, missing block filled in for me this morning.


----------



## Ratamacue

Noticed issues today on my TE4 Bolt+. Program info only goes to 7/23 and some TBA entries on today's guide as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

Ratamacue said:


> Noticed issues today on my TE4 Bolt+. Program info only goes to 7/23 and some TBA entries on today's guide as well.


My TE4 guide has data to 8/1 at 8pm, which is normal. In System Information I have 8/1 also. There's no way to determine the last guide update anymore, but it tries three times every day.


----------



## JoeKustra

My TE3 guide update about 16:30 produced the most weird data I have ever seen. Starting 8/2 at 20:00 90% is TBA. But the other 10% is fine.


----------



## morac

Cartoon Network’s data is messed up. It has a 16.5 hour airing of Bob’s Burgers for the next 13 days (some days are other shows).


----------



## JoeKustra

I see a lot of minor and major errors starting 7/29. Things are changing. The new program that replaced Hardball on MSNBC has no season or episode number.

This is TE3 only. TE4 is normal out to 8/4.


----------



## wpatters1229

My issue is that the guide at tivo online is correct for my Roamio unit but it is not on the box. Wish there was a way to upload the guide from tivo online to the box. Will try repeated guide uploads.


----------



## JoeKustra

TE3 guide updates look good this morning. However on one box most of the bad data (TBA, TNA, Upcoming, etc) were not fixed. Plus a bunch of Comedy Central Programming.


----------



## Mr Tony

So Tivo decided today to have a "To Be Announced" block on my local NBC (KMNF-LD) from 9am-5pm...

funny thing is it had the "new" tag on the TBA title 
(tried to update today but nothing)


----------



## JoeKustra

One TE3 without update this morning.

edit: Forced connection. Both TE3 have TE4 guide data.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> One TE3 without update this morning.
> 
> edit: Forced connection. Both TE3 have TE4 guide data.


Do they have "real" data. My TE3 has TBA from Aug 10, 8 PM onwards. It connected at 9 AM this morning (about 90 minutes ago). Just forced a connection and it's the same.

Some show data did update though, the The Daily Show.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Do they have "real" data. My TE3 has TBA from Aug 10, 8 PM onwards. It connected at 9 AM this morning (about 90 minutes ago). Just forced a connection and it's the same.
> Some show data did update though, the The Daily Show.


That's what I call TE4 data. My default TE3 guide data ends at 2pm on the day after the date shown in System Information, as does the guide. In effect, TE4 has one more day of data if you consider prime time. I have some blocks of "upcoming" also.

TE4 box keeps ticking along, one day at a time. There is always TBA at the end. The amount varies, increasing with each connection during the day.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> That's what I call TE4 data. My default TE3 guide data ends at 2pm on the day after the date shown in System Information, as does the guide. In effect, TE4 has one more day of data if you consider prime time. I have some blocks of "upcoming" also.


I was responding since you said your TE3 got guide data, but it looks like it didn't.

Yeah, but my TE3's system info date is 8/10, so it should have data till 8/11 2pm. Instead of has data till 8/10 8pm, with TBA after that. Basically the guide data didn't add any new data at the end, though some data for existing shows was updated. Again https://online.tivo.com/start/guide confirms this.

Also of note, technically the TE3 has data out till 7 or 8 PM (depending on DST) the day after the date in the System Info screen, but for some reason the guide won't forward past 2 pm. If you have have something scheduled from 2 PM to 8 PM on the last day, you'll see it in the To Do list, even though you can't actually view it in the guide.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I was responding since you said your TE3 got guide data, but it looks like it didn't.
> 
> Yeah, but my TE3's system info date is 8/10, so it should have data till 8/11 2pm. Instead of has data till 8/10 8pm, with TBA after that. Basically the guide data didn't add any new data at the end, though some data for existing shows was updated. Again https://online.tivo.com/start/guide confirms this.
> 
> Also of note, technically the TE3 has data out till 7 or 8 PM (depending on DST) the day after the date in the System Info screen, but for some reason the guide won't forward past 2 pm. If you have have something scheduled from 2 PM to 8 PM on the last day, you'll see it in the To Do list, even though you can't actually view it in the guide.


This happens to me about two or three times per month. Technically I did get 6 hours of data. The rest is TBA.

I usually have only prime time and late night programs scheduled. Since I have two TE3 boxes that run on different schedules, even a two hour difference in service connection time can make a difference.

This month I've received TE4 data on 7/6, 7/7, 7/8, 7/27 and today. On 7/11 I received nothing but it caught up on 7/12. In June it only happened on 6/12 and 6/13.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Two days of garbage here, hamsters testifying on the Hill about “small tech”.


----------



## lhvetinari

Hamsters chewed through some cables

Service connection issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo servers must’ve been hit by the storm too, just garbage updates for me now that my power is back on.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo servers must've been hit by the storm too, just garbage updates for me now that my power is back on.


All week my TE3 updates have been fine. Today they reverted to the TE4 style. Since I have both TE3 and TE4, I compared the number of TBA that Search would find in my channel lists. TE4 had 10 and TE3 had 5. There were only two duplicates. TE4 keeps updating, one day at a time.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> All week my TE3 updates have been fine. Today they reverted to the TE4 style. Since I have both TE3 and TE4, I compared the number of TBA that Search would find in my channel lists. TE4 had 10 and TE3 had 5. There were only two duplicates. TE4 keeps updating, one day at a time.


What does it mean they reverted to the TE4 style?


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What does it mean they reverted to the TE4 style?


With TE4, the guide is advanced 3 times daily. For my box it is 6:25am, 2:25pm and 10:25pm,
The System information PIT advances one day,
The guide data ends at 8pm on that day,
There is TBA after 8pm, which extends several hours for each connection. I always wake up to a new day.

With TE3 my guide data and guide both end at 2pm (1pm on EST) on the day after the System Information PIT date. On Saturday I get a two day advance. On Monday my last connection is about 5pm, so the 2am or 3am connection never gets data. It evens out. Connections are still about every 26 hours, from 2am to 6pm.

Today my guide advanced 6 hours (to 8pm) and is TBA until 12:30am tomorrow. Since it's Friday, this usually repeats the TE4 style until Monday. This happens about twice every month. Sadly some people think they can fix it with a CPI&TDL. That ends badly on TE3.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> With TE4, the guide is advanced 3 times daily. For my box it is 6:25am, 2:25pm and 10:25pm,
> The System information PIT advances one day,
> The guide data ends at 8pm on that day,
> There is TBA after 8pm, which extends several hours for each connection. I always wake up to a new day.
> 
> With TE3 my guide data and guide both end at 2pm (1pm on EST) on the day after the System Information PIT date. On Saturday I get a two day advance. On Monday my last connection is about 5pm, so the 2am or 3am connection never gets data. It evens out. Connections are still about every 26 hours, from 2am to 6pm.
> 
> Today my guide advanced 6 hours (to 8pm) and is TBA until 12:30am tomorrow. Since it's Friday, this usually repeats the TE4 style until Monday. This happens about twice every month. Sadly some people think they can fix it with a CPI&TDL. That ends badly on TE3.


TBAs on the backend of the schedule are annoying but livable. But in these days of TBA updates they often leave lots of gaps in the current day schedule. For example none of the NHL games have any details and the Phillies game tonight (rained out) wasn't listed either.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TBAs on the backend of the schedule are annoying but livable. But in these days of TBA updates they often leave lots of gaps in the current day schedule. For example none of the NHL games have any details and the Phillies game tonight (rained out) wasn't listed either.


I've been getting garbage data all week. I get updates, it's just most of it is wrong. I've actually had to put in two lineup requests for the same program as the first one was "resolved" by changing it from nothing to "channel name programming".


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I've been getting garbage data all week. I get updates, it's just most of it is wrong. I've actually had to put in two lineup requests for the same program as the first one was "resolved" by changing it from nothing to "channel name programming".


I've seen lots of complaints the past few years and its not really affected many of the shows I've been watching. But the past few months lots of shows from HGTV and Food Network have episode numbers/titles that don't match.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've seen lots of complaints the past few years and its not really affected many of the shows I've been watching. But the past few months lots of shows from HGTV and Food Network have episode numbers/titles that don't match.


There exists a probability that season and episode number may start going away. Just speculation.

BTW, both my TE3 guides caught up and are fine today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've called twice, last week and this week, to have tba holes filled in the middle of the guide - last week was resolved within 24 hours, this week i'm still waiting.

while on my support page at tivo.com, i counted the dozen or so times i called for this same resolution recently, then added an estimate of the number of times i simply waited for it resolve on it's own, and realized this is beginning to get really annoying - really, really annoying...


----------



## NorthAlabama

today's update finally corrected the 24-hour tba hole on 25 channels in my guide 8/11-8/12. it took 5 days, one of the longest stretches from reporting to resolution i can remember, but i'm thankful the guide is full and reasonably accurate.


----------



## cwerdna

Tonight I got a surprise where my One Pass for KTVU 2 10 pm news didn't record. Looks like all of channel 2 and 702 (high def version) are missing data with "to be announced".

I forced a connection a bit under an hour ago. It did no good, so far. Sigh... fortunately, I don't have anything important I record from that channel anyway.

I'm on a Bolt+ that doesn't have TE4 w/Comcrap as my provider.


----------



## morac

Data has been lagging recently on my TE3. It got TE4 data today. The data only goes out to Tue 9/1 8 pm.


----------



## mattyro7878

JoeKustra said:


> One TE3 without update this morning.
> 
> edit: Forced connection. Both TE3 have TE4 guide data.


. Joe, I have a Premier. Is that te3 or something unique to the premier?


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Data has been lagging recently on my TE3. It got TE4 data today. The data only goes out to Tue 9/1 8 pm.


Not that I am obsessed with watching the guide, but every Friday this month my TE3 Roamio boxes received TE4 style updates. Previous posts explain that. I'm waiting for next Friday to post that I think this is permanent. BTW, the TBA extends to 12:30am the next morning. By permanent I mean programmed, not human error. Remember that the last week of the guide is poorly maintained, so I treat this as a curiosity more that a problem. In fact, I give the guide grunts a gold star for their update of MSNBC's weekday and weekend updates. There are a few CNN updates that need fixing. You also may notice that all new weekday programs do not use 2020 as a season anymore.

This is always corrected with the next or next next update. My two boxes have a different 2-day update schedule, so one may be fixed today, and one may be fixed tomorrow.

One last observation: on TE4, Service Connections are still used for messages like channel changes.


----------



## JoeKustra

mattyro7878 said:


> . Joe, I have a Premier. Is that te3 or something unique to the premier?


I'm not sure I understand your post, but I only apply power to my Premiere on weekends. But the guide for TE3 seems to apply to all hardware platforms. The Premiere has always shown the "wrong" date in System Information. While 20.7.4.RC3 may run TE3, it has some differences on different platforms. A Premiere displays the count of RS Corrected Errors. A Premiere has a different format for Network Transfer History.


----------



## mattyro7878

Ok. So the Premiere has an operating system which is very similar to but not exactly te3. Probably the loss of the video window once you dig down in the menu tells you it is not quite te3,among other things.


----------



## JoeKustra

Since 7/31 (Friday) my TE3 guide updates have only advanced data by 6 hours. The guide extends from 8pm to 12:30am with TBA. This has been expected, so I was surprised when it didn't happen yesterday. Well, I guess I should have expected it, because it happened today. This usually repeats with TE4 like data until Monday's update when it goes back to normal and catches up. Even TiVo's bugs have bugs.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Since 7/31 (Friday) my TE3 guide updates have only advanced data by 6 hours. The guide extends from 8pm to 12:30am with TBA. This has been expected, so I was surprised when it didn't happen yesterday. Well, I guess I should have expected it, because it happened today. This usually repeats with TE4 like data until Monday's update when it goes back to normal and catches up. Even TiVo's bugs have bugs.


Who does Comcast use for their guide listings? I am at the point where I'm really frustrated they can't keep a good schedule and I spend time on the Internet looking up start times and channels for games like the 1990s.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Who does Comcast use for their guide listings? I am at the point where I'm really frustrated they can't keep a good schedule and I spend time on the Internet looking up start times and channels for games like the 1990s.


comcast uses gracenote, possibly gracenote plus (!?!), the accuracy is generally spot on, and they tend to populate 2 weeks out.

there have been issues here and there, but all and all i've been happy with the accuracy, and speed of making last moment changes due to programming shifts.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> comcast uses gracenote, possibly gracenote plus (!?!), the accuracy is generally spot on, and they tend to populate 2 weeks out.
> 
> there have been issues here and there, but all and all i've been happy with the accuracy, and speed of making last moment changes due to programming shifts.


Thanks! I forgot I have Xfinity Stream Beta on my Samsung TVs and opened it up to check and saw they had the sports games correct tonight due to the cancellations over the past few days. I care less about the longer term schedule but there is pretty much zero reason in 2020 why the guide can't be updated in almost real time.


----------



## JoeKustra

Interesting Sunday. Internet issues: No Internet Connection My TE3 boxes haven't had their scheduled update yet. My TE4 has passed its Service Connection but failed its Guide Update. "Program Information To:" in System Information did advance one day, but guide data hasn't changed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Thanks! I forgot I have Xfinity Stream Beta on my Samsung TVs and opened it up to check and saw they had the sports games correct tonight due to the cancellations over the past few days. I care less about the longer term schedule but there is pretty much zero reason in 2020 why the guide can't be updated in almost real time.


one example from today - abc is airing black panther commercial free, followed by a tribute to chadwick boseman - x1 guide has it, tivo doesn't.

Black Panther, 8pm EST, 8/30/2020, ABC, Commercial Free, Tribute​


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> one example from today - abc is airing black panther commercial free, followed by a tribute to chadwick boseman - x1 guide has it, tivo doesn't.
> 
> Black Panther, 8pm EST, 8/30/2020, ABC, Commercial Free, Tribute​


Mine has it...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mine has it...


i'll probably get it tonight when i force my sunday 6pm connection, but only then.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> i'll probably get it tonight when i force my sunday 6pm connection, but only then.


I'm on TE4, so I get my three updates a day whether I need them or not.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm on TE4, so I get my three updates a day whether I need them or not.


yes, i know, but i still like to transfer between my pc and tivo, so...there!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Interesting Sunday. Internet issues: No Internet Connection My TE3 boxes haven't had their scheduled update yet. My TE4 has passed its Service Connection but failed its Guide Update. "Program Information To:" in System Information did advance one day, but guide data hasn't changed.


Tivo service was offline for a couple of hours this morning.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Tivo service was offline for a couple of hours this morning.


and it's still not right, i checked networking and discovered my tivo attempted to connect when the servers were down, generating a "failed" error, forced a connection, and watched it get stuck on "configuring" and "getting account status" for quite a while. then, of course, no updated guide data...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> and it's still not right, i checked networking and discovered my tivo attempted to connect when the servers were down, generating a "failed" error, forced a connection, and watched it get stuck on "configuring" and "getting account status" for quite a while. then, of course, no updated guide data...


I was able to get it to connect but no new guide data which seems to the be the new normal on half the days of the week. So lame.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I was able to get it to connect but no new guide data which seems to the be the new normal on half the days of the week. So lame.


I haven't gotten any data for a few days at this point, which as you said is the new normal.


----------



## MPSAN

Now I tried a connection and it is SLOW and the network fails during a network test on the tivo premiere. I guess we will need to wait a while to let it catch up! Tivo chat says they are not aware of any issues...yeah right!


----------



## davidscarter

There was a major Internet outage earlier today that is likely affecting things: Major internet outage: Dozens of websites and apps were down - CNN


----------



## MPSAN

I saw that but not sure how it messes up TIVO. I am using Google DNS and a wired Comcast connection. Well, I guess I will just have to wait, as I said TIVO does not think anything is wrong!


----------



## morac

My connection at 5:48 pm today succeeded, but there was no new guide data downloaded. My guide still goes to Wed 9/9 8 pm. ABC still shows the wrong program data for to I but.


----------



## MPSAN

Well, me too. I mean the connection is OK now. Do you think it is stable enough for me to try a repeat guided setup as my guide goes to Sept 8 and has missing info on some days and has not updated in days! I would hate to try this and then have it fail in this process!


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i'll probably get it tonight when i force my sunday 6pm connection, but only then.


Nothing here.


----------



## morac

MPSAN said:


> Well, me too. I mean the connection is OK now. Do you think it is stable enough for me to try a repeat guided setup as my guide goes to Sept 8 and has missing info on some days and has not updated in days! I would hate to try this and then have it fail in this process!


There's little point as the online guide is wrong as well, even when not signed in.

http://online.tivo.com/start/guide


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And yet my TiVo had it right as of this morning...

It seems like TE3 and TE4 get their data from different sources? I'm confused...


----------



## MPSAN

I am not even getting the online guide to come up. Perhaps I will wait and try tomorrow before I attempt the Repeat Guided Setup!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

MPSAN said:


> Well, me too. I mean the connection is OK now. Do you think it is stable enough for me to try a repeat guided setup as my guide goes to Sept 8 and has missing info on some days and has not updated in days! I would hate to try this and then have it fail in this process!


I think your missing guide data has nothing to do with you TiVo and everything to do with the lack of guide updates. I'd wait a few more days and keep connecting a couple times a day.


----------



## MPSAN

But my other Premiere does have updated guide info! I hope tomorrow is better as something went wrong with the XL4 a few days ago and will not clear up! There are holes in the guide on some channels and some dates!


----------



## Mr Tony

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It seems like TE3 and TE4 get their data from different sources? I'm confused...


I have one Roamio on TE3 and one on TE4 and both had same corrupt data as of a connection at 5PM CDT
-60 minutes had general info
-ABC showed game shows
-CW+ showed cooking show and not MTV Music Awards
-wrong info for NHL game on NBC


----------



## Mr Tony

seems like today when I tried to do an update it took two times. First one always failed


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Nothing here.


same here - nada.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And yet my TiVo had it right as of this morning...
> It seems like TE3 and TE4 get their data from different sources? I'm confused...


It has been speculated that guide data gets distributed in a more "regional" method. TE4 and TE3 have different data. That's not speculation.


----------



## TivoJD

Has TE4 switched back to Gracenote? I am a tennis fan and US Open is on, ESPN Desportes shows Tennis on TE4, but TVGuide.com shows Futbol like my TE3 guide does.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TivoJD said:


> Has TE4 switched back to Gracenote?


uhm, no - tivo, owned by rovi, uses rovi guide data.


> I am a tennis fan and US Open is on, ESPN Desportes shows Tennis on TE4, but TVGuide.com shows Futbol like my TE3 guide does.


the us open has been in my te3 guide for almost 2 weeks now on espn2, report the incorrect guide data to tivo so it can be corrected:

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## TivoJD

NorthAlabama said:


> uhm, no - tivo, owned by rovi, uses rovi guide data.
> 
> the us open has been in my te3 guide for almost 2 weeks now on espn2, report the incorrect guide data to tivo so it can be corrected:
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community


Why would I need to report if both TE4 and TE3 guides use the same ROVI guide info? TE4 guide already has it correctly. Not sure if you noticed, I said ESPN Deportes, not ESPN2.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TivoJD said:


> Why would I need to report if both TE4 and TE3 guides use the same ROVI guide info? TE4 guide already has it correctly. Not sure if you noticed, I said ESPN Deportes, not ESPN2.



report if you'd like to see the misinformation updated to correctly reflect what's actually on.
since i don't receive espn deportes, i can only attest to what's showing on espn2. 
tivo's a big company, and just because one channel on one guide for one zip code is accurate, it doesn't necessarily mean they will all be accurate across the board
reporting is the only way to correct the guide errors.


----------



## TivoJD

NorthAlabama said:


> report if you'd like to see the misinformation updated to correctly reflect what's actually on.
> since i don't receive espn deportes, i can only attest to what's showing on espn2.
> tivo's a big company, and just because one channel on one guide for one zip code is accurate, it doesn't necessarily mean they will all be accurate across the board
> reporting is the only way to correct the guide errors.


Your response makes no sense. I don't select different lineups or zip codes for boxes in my house, I use one zip code and one lineup for all. The difference is as I said in original post, one box is TE3 and one box is TE4, but they both have the SAME lineup selected. The TE4 guide looks more like zap2it.com and TE3 looks more like TVguide.com.


----------



## Miss Knapp

unclehonkey said:


> I have one Roamio on TE3 and one on TE4 and both had same corrupt data as of a connection at 5PM CDT
> -60 minutes had general info
> -ABC showed game shows
> -CW+ showed cooking show and not MTV Music Awards
> -wrong info for NHL game on NBC


Please pardon my ignorance, but what are "TE3 & TE4"?


----------



## Miss Knapp

I have a TiVo Roamio plus in my bedroom & TiVo EDge in my living room. Neither has had an update to their respective guides past Wednesday 9/9 @ approx. 8 PM EDT.
I have Verizon Fios digital with a MoCA connection. In my Fios app, there is program info THROUGH 9/13.


----------



## TivoJD

Miss Knapp said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but what are "TE3 & TE4"?


TE3 = Software version 20 (blue screens)
TE4 = Software version 21 (black/grey screens)


----------



## JoeKustra

Hit the TiVo button.
TE3 looks like this:







TE4 has a bar with the pictures on the bottom.


----------



## Miss Knapp

TivoJD said:


> TE3 = Software version 20 (blue screens)
> TE4 = Software version 21 (black/grey screens)


Thank you. 
So, the TE3 is for Tivo Roamio's and TE4 is for the Edge, right? I don't know about the bolt.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TivoJD said:


> TE3 = Software version 20 (blue screens)
> TE4 = Software version 21 (black/grey screens)


AKA TiVo Classic and Hydra. Hydra being the new version that rolled out about three years ago, which some people hate with a fury that burns with the heat of a thousand suns and have gone to great lengths to either prevent their boxes from getting it, or to undo the update.

I'm pretty sure everything from Roamio on is now TE4, unless you've done something to prevent it.


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> Hit the TiVo button.
> TE3 looks like this:
> View attachment 52023
> 
> TE4 has a bar with the pictures on the bottom.


Thanks. Since I have both, I much prefer the TE3


----------



## davidscarter

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm pretty sure everything from Roamio on is now TE4, unless you've done something to prevent it.


Roamios will stay on TE3 unless you affirmatively update them to TE4.


----------



## morac

davidscarter said:


> Roamios will stay on TE3 unless you affirmatively update them to TE4.


At this point I wouldn't trust them to update properly even if I wanted to do so.


----------



## Mr Tony

nothing new today
still up to 9/9 7PM CDT

Ninja Warrior is new yet Tivo shows OAD of last Monday


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> nothing new today
> still up to 9/9 7PM CDT
> Ninja Warrior is new yet Tivo shows OAD of last Monday


I'm guessing that the switch to bad data was a day late, then switch back will also be a day late. I won't know until Wednesday.


----------



## Mr Tony

I tried two Guided setups (used different zip first time then my legit zip 2nd time)...still same guide info even though it took over 10 minutes to download


----------



## Miss Knapp

I sent TiVo support a nasty gram on TwitteR regarding this. Maybe some of you all should contact @tivosupport on Twitter and make your feelings known. Just a thought


----------



## NorthAlabama

TivoJD said:


> Your response makes no sense. I don't select different lineups or zip codes for boxes in my house, I use one zip code and one lineup for all. The difference is as I said in original post, one box is TE3 and one box is TE4, but they both have the SAME lineup selected. The TE4 guide looks more like zap2it.com and TE3 looks more like TVguide.com.


if this is your only takeaway from my reply, no wonder you're having issues - good luck (ignored).


----------



## TivoJD

NorthAlabama said:


> if this is your only takeaway from my reply, no wonder you're having issues - good luck (ignored).


My takeaway is you don't read and just like to post clueless responses.


----------



## pL86

There's not a single accurate program description on the Disney Channel from now until 9/9, when the guide runs out of data entirely. Meanwhile, I look up the channel on zap2it.com, which uses Gracenote, and every single program is listed and described correctly. I'd say it was unbelievable but it's become the norm with Rovi.


----------



## JoeKustra

pL86 said:


> There's not a single accurate program description on the Disney Channel from now until 9/9, when the guide runs out of data entirely. Meanwhile, I look up the channel on zap2it.com, which uses Gracenote, and every single program is listed and described correctly. I'd say it was unbelievable but it's become the norm with Rovi.


See my post Guide data sucks I also have data end on 9/9 at 8pm.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I sent a DM to TiVo Support on Twitter, will see what they write back. Preemptively included my TSN as well as letting them know I have both rebooted and forced connection to the TiVo service multiple times. Will not let them take me through any BS scripts!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

These guys want me to submit a lineup change or call TiVo to fix it. That’s what I want them to do, tell someone there a problem exists.


----------



## TivoJD

I sent a DM on twitter with my TSN as well and told them that a lot of folks are complaining on TiVo community.


----------



## tommage1

It's official, TE3 update is now a full 5 days behind, a new record I think. Around Chicago no less, cable and OTA. I usually get my update around noon Central. Forced connection around 2:45 PM today, still nothing. My info is still stuck through Wed 9/9 6PM. Should be through Mon 9/14 6PM after today's update, normally. I'm gonna guess maybe this evening? If not, wow, can we get to 6 days? Don't even have tonite's baseball game on Comcast Sports Net (NBC sports, whatever), shows "to be announced". Will have to setup manual I guess unless I force another update before the game starts AND there actually IS an update.


----------



## JoeKustra

I sent them a nice tweet. Sometimes that works. TE4 is fine.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

tommage1 said:


> It's official, TE3 update is now a full 5 days behind, a new record I think. ....


The last update I received was up til last Wednesday (Aug 26) 7pm.

I had heard that TiVo was revising, "fixing" their guide data and processing stream. Each time I see one of these long pauses in updates, I think, ~maybe now when the updates start up again, the data will be better.~

But the data just keeps getting worse and worse and worse.

It is as if TiVo no longer cares.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> TE4 is fine.


what do you mean? You have a full 13-14 day guide on TE4? Sunday my TE4 Tivo (I have a Tivo that still has a sub even though its been cancelled for a couple years) still went to 9/9 just like my regular Tivo


----------



## Mr Tony

nothing new yet...just did a force connect. Still to 9/9 7PM CDT

and yesterday's Ninja Warrior went to 9:01 yet my Tivo stopped at 9PM since thats what the guide said


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Using TE 4 on an edge. Guide stops 9-9. Just got a “pending restart “ after I forced a connection. Just restarted. Should this fix guide stopping at 9-9?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

unclehonkey said:


> what do you mean? You have a full 13-14 day guide on TE4? Sunday my TE4 Tivo (I have a Tivo that still has a sub even though its been cancelled for a couple years) still went to 9/9 just like my regular Tivo


Judging by this post and others, some TE4 TiVo's are still getting updates and some are not.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Judging by this post and others, some TE4 TiVo's are still getting updates and some are not.


I think so TE4 use the newer guide download system and some don't.

BTW I believe Tivo is aware of the issue. I don't know what they are doing about it.


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> what do you mean? You have a full 13-14 day guide on TE4? Sunday my TE4 Tivo (I have a Tivo that still has a sub even though its been cancelled for a couple years) still went to 9/9 just like my regular Tivo


I wake up every morning and my TE4 Roamio's guide is 7 days later than 7 days ago. So right now it has 9/14 but that's really just until 8pm. Premiere does the same thing actually, but not as late. TE4 updates 3x per day, so my 10:30pm connect must get the new data. I don't know how to force or watch a TE4 update. I know if my internet drops, my guide updates fail and are rescheduled for about 5 hours later. This has happened once. The regular service connection still provides software, ad and message updates. For now.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> BTW I believe Tivo is aware of the issue. I don't know what they are doing about it.


Whatever the script says to do.


----------



## SteveD

JoeKustra said:


> I wake up every morning and my TE4 Roamio's guide is 7 days later than 7 days ago. So right now it has 9/14 but that's really just until 8pm. Premiere does the same thing actually, but not as late. TE4 updates 3x per day, so my 10:30pm connect must get the new data. I don't know how to force or watch a TE4 update. I know if my internet drops, my guide updates fail and are rescheduled for about 5 hours later. This has happened once. The regular service connection still provides software, ad and message updates. For now.


But does the TE4 data have the correct listings for the near term? Does it show the correct listings for the hockey games tonight, or NCAA football this coming weekend? If it does, I'm going to assume that Tivo is just killing off TE3 once and for all, and it's time to migrate my Tivos to TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> But does the TE4 data have the correct listings for the near term? Does it show the correct listings for the hockey games tonight, or NCAA football this coming weekend? If it does, I'm going to assume that Tivo is just killing off TE3 once and for all, and it's time to migrate my Tivos to TE4.


It matches zap2it.com, which is Gracenote. I don't have any sports-specific channels in my guide. Saves me money.


----------



## Mr Tony

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Judging by this post and others, some TE4 TiVo's are still getting updates and some are not.


I'm in the not category. Just tried an update on the TE4 Roamio and other than software update (it said pending restart) and doing that still stops at 9/9 7PM


----------



## NorthAlabama

on the up side - at least i don't have a 24-hour stretch of "to be announced" in the middle of the guide - no update also means no bad data!


----------



## morac

unclehonkey said:


> I'm in the not category. Just tried an update on the TE4 Roamio and other than software update (it said pending restart) and doing that still stops at 9/9 7PM


Boxes won't download guide data if they are pending restart. That said if your TE4 was getting data it should be far past 9/9 by now.


----------



## Mr Tony

morac said:


> Boxes won't download guide data if they are pending restart. That said if your TE4 was getting data it should be far past 9/9 by now.


I did a force after letting it reboot and still 9/9 CDT

So just to verify...did a force at 8:55 (I removed the wifi name since the apartment complex pays for internet and IPTV the wifi address is my actual address and cant be changed)









after update it says "9/10" yet 9/9 7:00PM is the end...and yes I only have 4 OTA channels here


----------



## TivoJD

My TE4 box that goes out to 9/14 8 pm is setup for cable. I wonder if that is the difference, OTA vs Cable setup.


----------



## Miss Knapp

For s**ts and grins, I did a “repeat guided set up” On my Edge. What a waste of time. It did not fix anything. I did a “restart box“ when I got the message “pending restart“. Still nothing past 8 PM Eastern time on 9/9.
My Roamio plus that has TE3 also just has information through 9/9.
Tomorrow, it will be six days that the guide has not updated


----------



## Miss Knapp

PSU_Sudzi said:


> These guys want me to submit a lineup change or call TiVo to fix it. That's what I want them to do, tell someone there a problem exists.


Have you ever tried talking to them? They do not want to accept the fact that the problem is on their end, not with our respective boxes. 
I mentioned this community board with people all over the country with different providers all having the same issue. I also told them to stop reading from their decision tree(script) And actually pay attention to what I and other people are saying.


----------



## NorthAlabama

these people have probably never used (or seen) a tivo, and perception of their responsibilities is not to fix our issues, or even listen to us (obviously, since they ask the same questions over and over) - they are resolved to read the script, place blame elsewhere, and get us off the phone as quickly as possible - asking for next level support can result in being placed on endless hold, even disconnected. 

the worst part? we pay for this.


----------



## porges

Non-TE Bolt, only data to 9/9. Such a club to be in!


----------



## melissaru

Roamio here. Same with the 9/9 stop date for data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, this is odd...my To Do List has completely cleared out (except for generic listings for manual recordings) after 6:00pm tomorrow (9/3). But in the Guide, there's normal data until 6:00pm 9/15.

It was normal last time I checked, around 9:00pm Tuesday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And now it's back to normal...although this morning, the TiVo is as sluggish as I've ever seen it (it takes a long time for it to react to any commands). It feels like the processor is being overloaded by whatever's going on behind the scenes...


----------



## tommage1

Forced connection at 6:45 AM on TE3 Roamio, still nothing, through 6 PM 9/9. If no update between 10 AM to 12 PM will be six days late, I will force around noon to check.

My TE4 Bolt, said pending restart. So I restarted it. From what I see in another post some people got update to "12". Mine says "11" (am running OTA). Guide data goes through 9/15 PM (which should be correct). Some is. But much has generic data. Has been recording some shows with generic data also, since it thinks they are new. Also I record some old series. They are showing episodes in order. But for some the current weeks shows are fine. The next week shows the same episodes as the current week which is wrong. Been doing that for awhile, seems to work out eventually (probably this weekend). But for now next weeks episodes are listed as being the same as this week.


----------



## tommage1

The software version my TE4 Bolt is running now is 
21.10.1.v8-USC-11-849
Person who reported the update is running Edge, they got
21.10.1.v8-USM-12-D6F

Perhaps the info after the "v8" is device specific?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And now it's back to normal...although this morning, the TiVo is as sluggish as I've ever seen it (it takes a long time for it to react to any commands). It feels like the processor is being overloaded by whatever's going on behind the scenes...


Are you on TE3 or TE4 for "back to normal" to 9/15?


----------



## JoeKustra

tommage1 said:


> The software version my TE4 Bolt is running now is
> 21.10.1.v8-USC-11-849
> Person who reported the update is running Edge, they got
> 21.10.1.v8-USM-12-D6F
> Perhaps the info after the "v8" is device specific?


You are correct. Very device specific. Even the same models can have different data at the end.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Are you on TE3 or TE4 for "back to normal" to 9/15?


TE4. And apart from last night's temporary glitch, I have continued to get updates every day as usual (usual since the last software update, anyway).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> TE4. And apart from last night's temporary glitch, I have continued to get updates every day as usual (usual since the last software update, anyway).


OK, good for you but bummer for us hobos on TE3. Almost makes me want to upgrade just to not go through this every week or so now.


----------



## SteveD

Rob Helmerichs said:


> TE4. And apart from last night's temporary glitch, I have continued to get updates every day as usual (usual since the last software update, anyway).


Rob, if you subscribe, are you seeing the correct listings for hockey on the NBCSN for this week, or just the generic program listings? I need to decide soon if I'm going to go through the hassle of downgrading to TE4 just so I can get the correct listings for live sports.
Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> Rob, if you subscribe, are you seeing the correct listings for hockey on the NBCSN for this week, or just the generic program listings? I need to decide soon if I'm going to go through the hassle of downgrading to TE4 just so I can get the correct listings for live sports.
> Thanks.


If you can give me a specific program on a specific network I can give you a specific result from TE4. I don't pay for sports but they are still in my guide.


----------



## pfiagra

**** Red said:


> Rob, if you subscribe, are you seeing the correct listings for hockey on the NBCSN for this week, or just the generic program listings? I need to decide soon if I'm going to go through the hassle of downgrading to TE4 just so I can get the correct listings for live sports.
> Thanks.


FWIW, I'm on TE4, received the software update and restarted my Edge last night, manually connected again this morning, and still only have guide data through 9/9.


----------



## SteveD

JoeKustra said:


> If you can give me a specific program on a specific network I can give you a specific result from TE4. I don't pay for sports but they are still in my guide.


Tonight there should be a listing for NHL Hockey on NBCSN at 8PM EDT between Colorado Avalanche and Dallas Stars.
My program guide lists the program NBC Universal Sports all evening.
Thanks.

ETA: What's strange is my guide is showing the hockey game on USA Network at 8PM tonight with Teams TBA, but USA is showing the movie San Andreas tonight at 8PM.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

this waiting for new guide data past 9-9 is starting to get real annoying
TE4, cable Edge , at least 2 "pending restarts" then reboots and no change


----------



## SteveD

I decided to also open up a case with TV Guide with an example of some incorrect listings on their site. Maybe they can follow up from the other side.
Who knows?


----------



## Nikan

**** Red said:


> Tonight there should be a listing for NHL Hockey on NBCSN at 8PM EDT between Colorado Avalanche and Dallas Stars.
> My program guide lists the program NBC Universal Sports all evening.
> Thanks.


The sad part about this is that NBC Universal Sports died in 2017 and was replaced with the Olympic Channel. It looks like the channel is still in the master guide database.


----------



## weaver

**** Red said:


> Tonight there should be a listing for NHL Hockey on NBCSN at 8PM EDT between Colorado Avalanche and Dallas Stars.
> My program guide lists the program NBC Universal Sports all evening.
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: What's strange is my guide is showing the hockey game on USA Network at 8PM tonight with Teams TBA, but USA is showing the movie San Andreas tonight at 8PM.


My TE4 guide show the Colorado Avalanche vs Dallas Stars hockey game on MSNBC at 8 PM EDT


----------



## TivoJD

**** Red said:


> Tonight there should be a listing for NHL Hockey on NBCSN at 8PM EDT between Colorado Avalanche and Dallas Stars.
> My program guide lists the program NBC Universal Sports all evening.
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: What's strange is my guide is showing the hockey game on USA Network at 8PM tonight with Teams TBA, but USA is showing the movie San Andreas tonight at 8PM.


The TE4 guide does show the hockey game tonight - Colorado Avalanche vs Dallas Stars on NBCSN 8-1030 pm. USA shows San Andreas 8-1030 pm.


----------



## TivoJD

TE3 - I just forced a connection and getting data now.


----------



## SteveD

TivoJD said:


> TE3 - I just forced a connection and getting data now.


Same here, maybe they only update once a week now.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

**** Red said:


> Same here, maybe they only update once a week now.


I suspect I am like most here in that my concern is the quality of the data, not necessarily the frequency of updates.

It is a little disconcerting, however, when the update schedule appears to be quite erratic. That is rarely a good sign for a routine operational process.

In any case, I just started a update, and it looks like I am getting data. (Roamio, I'm not sure what the TE3, TE4 stuff refers to).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

The TiVo servers have been constipated for over a week and are now taking a massive dump of guide data on my TE3. So big this is valsalva maneuver territory.

I hope my Roamio doesn’t do an Elvis.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> Tonight there should be a listing for NHL Hockey on NBCSN at 8PM EDT between Colorado Avalanche and Dallas Stars.
> My program guide lists the program NBC Universal Sports all evening.
> Thanks.
> ETA: What's strange is my guide is showing the hockey game on USA Network at 8PM tonight with Teams TBA, but USA is showing the movie San Andreas tonight at 8PM.


My TE4 guide has that game and movie. This is also reflected in the listing on titantv.com which makes their own guide data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

WorldBandRadio said:


> I suspect I am like most here in that my concern is the quality of the data, not necessarily the frequency of updates.
> 
> It is a little disconcerting, however, when the update schedule appears to be quite erratic. That is rarely a good sign for a routine operational process.
> 
> In any case, I just started a update, and it looks like I am getting data. (Roamio, I'm not sure what the TE3, TE4 stuff refers to).


I tend to agree except that with sports and some other spontaneous events, without a daily or multi daily update schedule before prime time, much is lost.


----------



## SteveD

JoeKustra said:


> My TE4 guide has that game and movie. This is also reflected in the listing on titantv.com which makes their own guide data.


Thanks, I wonder how much longer TiVo will even continue to support the TE3 guide data? I might downgrade one of my Roamio boxes to TE4 just to have something to compare with.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I tend to agree except that with sports and some other spontaneous events, without a daily or multi daily update schedule before prime time, much is lost.


Yup. That would fall under "quality of data." More frequent updates are needed for the rapidly changing items.

All I was saying is that the frequency of updates should be tied to the quality of the data. As you mention, some data might even benefit from multiple updates in a day.


----------



## JoeKustra

WorldBandRadio said:


> I suspect I am like most here in that my concern is the quality of the data, not necessarily the frequency of updates.
> It is a little disconcerting, however, when the update schedule appears to be quite erratic. That is rarely a good sign for a routine operational process.
> In any case, I just started a update, and it looks like I am getting data. (Roamio, I'm not sure what the TE3, TE4 stuff refers to).


TE3/TE4: see post AM I Crazy??????

During August every Friday the guide updates stopped and started on Monday. This failure was special. Quality costs extra.

TE4 has updates to the guide three time every day.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> Thanks, I wonder how much longer TiVo will even continue to support the TE3 guide data? I might downgrade one of my Roamio boxes to TE4 just to have something to compare with.


I've been waiting for TiVo to supply the TE4 guide to TE3 boxes. It seems stupid to do so much duplicate work.


----------



## Miss Knapp

TivoJD said:


> TE3 - I just forced a connection and getting data now.


Same here, but with an Edge, so I guess TE4. As of this minute it has loaded 77%. I will follow up to see the guide has been updated through 9/15


----------



## SteveD

JoeKustra said:


> TE4 has updates to the guide three time every day.


Which, of course, is how it should be. It's strange that companies like TV Guide are still using the old guide data on their sites? I guess they don't get much traffic anymore.


----------



## tommage1

10:13 AM no update. BUT, 11:07 AM it's FINALLY loading data (or course I have been forcing connections to test this). Still loading, very slow, probably a lot of info (6 days worth?). So go ahead and force a connection, you should get it now.


----------



## SteveD

Finally finished downloading this week's update. TiVo did add tonight's hockey game on NBCSN and College Football this weekend on ESPN, but still no hockey games listed for tomorrow night on NBCSN at 8 and 9:45PM EDT.
So still not the complete data.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

JoeKustra said:


> TE3/TE4: see post AM I Crazy??????...


Thanks.

I'm on Roamio/TE3. I have not moved to TE4 yet as, among other things, I do not like the significant reduction of the amount of data presented on the screen with TE4.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Miss Knapp said:


> Same here, but with an Edge, so I guess TE4. As of this minute it has loaded 77%. I will follow up to see the guide has been updated through 9/15


Well, the guide is now updated through Monday 9/14 at 8 PM EDT.

The thing is, With whatever the software update was with yesterday's "pending restart" they screwed up the to do list. If you want to move something from one day to a future day, it will not do it fro the "to do" list, upcoming airings. There is NO option to record the new show from the "to do" list, upcoming airings. You have to go to the guide tO create the new recording.


----------



## SteveD

Miss Knapp said:


> Well, the guide is now updated through Monday 9/14 at 8 PM EDT.
> 
> The thing is, With whatever the software update was with yesterday's "pending restart" they screwed up the to do list. If you want to move something from one day to a future day, it will not do it fro the "to do" list, upcoming airings. There is NO option to record the new show from the "to do" list, upcoming airings. You have to go to the guide tO create the new recording.


Maybe the TiVo still needs to index the data.


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> Well, the guide is now updated through Monday 9/14 at 8 PM EDT.
> The thing is, With whatever the software update was with yesterday's "pending restart" they screwed up the to do list. If you want to move something from one day to a future day, it will not do it fro the "to do" list, upcoming airings. There is NO option to record the new show from the "to do" list, upcoming airings. You have to go to the guide tO create the new recording.


When you see a "Pending Restart" that means TiVo has downloaded a software update. TE4 has moved from 21.9.7.V10 to 21.10.1.V8 and the changes are unknown (except what you posted). It is normal for TE4's guide to end at 8pm (Eastern) with some TBA at the end which moves during the day. With TE3 the guide and data end at the same time, but it has one day less data. My TE3 guide ends at 2pm, but it varies by region.

Just checked. We received TE4 style update. But it's better than no update I guess.


----------



## porges

Mine is also back to normal. @TiVoSupport did take my TSN but it sounds like something got resolved at TiVo, based on at least one report in another thread.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

porges said:


> Mine is also back to normal. @TiVoSupport did take my TSN but it sounds like something got resolved at TiVo, based on at least one report in another thread.


still 9-9 after numerous forced connections and reboots

TE4, cable edge


----------



## porges

Damn...hope yours and everyone's gets settled soon.


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoknucklehead said:


> still 9-9 after numerous forced connections and reboots
> TE4, cable edge


TE4 doesn't work like TE3. You can't force an update. Look at System Information for your next *guide* update time. It's the second one:


----------



## Miss Knapp

JoeKustra said:


> When you see a "Pending Restart" that means TiVo has downloaded a software update. TE4 has moved from 21.9.7.V10 to 21.10.1.V8 and the changes are unknown (except what you posted). It is normal for TE4's guide to end at 8pm (Eastern) with some TBA at the end which moves during the day. With TE3 the guide and data end at the same time, but it has one day less data. My TE3 guide ends at 2pm, but it varies by region.
> 
> Just checked. We received TE4 style update. But it's better than no update I guess.


I know all that. 
However, we should have Programming information through Tuesday, September 15 at 8 PM because today is Wednesday. I said that it is ending at Monday, September 14.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> TE4 doesn't work like TE3. You can't force an update. Look at System Information for your next *guide* update time. It's the second one:
> View attachment 52074


You can, actually. I do every night at around 8:00 Central (the new Guide Data is in place by then).


----------



## JoeKustra

Miss Knapp said:


> I know all that.
> However, we should have Programming information through Tuesday, September 15 at 8 PM because today is Wednesday. I said that it is ending at Monday, September 14.


My data ends at 8pm on 9/15 also. The rest is TNA to 9/16 1pm. Sorry.


----------



## morac

Forced a connection and now my Roamio is slowly “Loading” 6 days worth of data. 

I wish I knew why this happens periodically. For what it’s worth, it been happening a few times a year for many years now.


----------



## MPSAN

Well, I forced a connection on my Premiere XL4 and it now is SLOWLY updating the guide. Good news is that before it loaded and updated in 1 minute...sure! Now it was stuck at 5% and is now only up to 9% so it is sure doing something!


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm slowly loading data, too, it seems as if it's taking forever.


----------



## morac

MPSAN said:


> Well, I forced a connection on my Premiere XL4 and it now is SLOWLY updating the guide. Good news is that before it loaded and updated in 1 minute...sure! Now it was stuck at 5% and is now only up to 9% so it is sure doing something!


It's merging the downloaded data into the local guide data database.

I don't know why it takes so long to do so, even for a single day's worth of data. The baseline format probably hasn't changed much since the first Tivo software release.


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> It's merging the downloaded data into the local guide data database.
> 
> I don't know why it takes so long to do so, even for a single day's worth of data. The baseline format probably hasn't changed much since the first Tivo software release.


Yeah, I suspect there's some seriously old code running the show, built around a world where TiVos had to use phone lines to get updates in the middle of the night.

Likely the reason that TE4 units get different guide data is because they finally overhauled that part of the code for a 21st century world.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm slowly loading data, too, it seems as if it's taking forever.


1½ hours updating, another ½ hour indexing, and i've got guide data to (drum roll, please...) 9/10.


----------



## tommage1

What may be weird is the "getting info", download part of the process. For days it has been almost immediate. Was the same when update finally started to load. Makes me wonder if something was already downloaded, the actual load was being held back. Maybe because of the update they were working on? Even though the update was for TE4. Was strange the actual load happened today, and the TE4 update was wee hours last nite/this morning I think. By the way it's still a day behind on my TE3 machines.


----------



## pL86

My guide is also being populated right now.

I wouldn't care if the guide updates took 6 hours every night if the guide updates were invisible to me. But ever since the Rovi switch, the Tivo is more like a VCR than a DVR that you set and forget. I don't trust it anymore. I have to constantly monitor, add and prune the do list because guide data doesn't update in time or is just wrong even when it has updated. All the other stuff and features are nice, valuable even, but having accurate and timely guide data is THE essential thing for a Tivo. What a sad state of affairs the company is in.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> 1½ hours updating, another ½ hour indexing, and i've got guide data to (drum roll, please...) 9/10.


My Roamio took about 40 minutes, but I have data now till 9/14.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My Roamio took about 40 minutes, but I have data now till 9/14.


Does your guide have data to 8pm with TNA for a few hours after that?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

After 8 forced connections my te4 edge is finally “loading”

edit:

well it added shows sporadically through 9-13 but still a lot of "to be announced" garbage


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> TE4 doesn't work like TE3. You can't force an update. Look at System Information for your next *guide* update time. It's the second one:
> View attachment 52074


wait....WHAT?

You cant force it to update like you can with TE3?


----------



## Mr Tony

TE3 Roamio did force it and have out to 9/14
TE4 tried a force and now I have TBA from 9/9 thru 9/16 and nothing updated. Did a reboot and will let it "automatically" call in to update


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> wait....WHAT?
> You cant force it to update like you can with TE3?


I have been told that a service connection still forces a guide data update.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> I have been told that a service connection still forces a guide data update.


I did a force and it showed TBA from 9/9 7PM to 9/15
Did a reboot and let it do its thing and now I have until 9/14 7PM guide info

says next scheduled is tomorrow around noon. May try a force later


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> I have been told that a service connection still forces a guide data update.


Joe, I am on my 2nd forced service connection. The first one took a few HOURS on my Premiere XL4. Guide was NOT fully updated. I did it again and it is loading more as it has been going for more than an hour now. Does it make sense that it would take more than ONE? I know the data is not correct as the Bedroom Premiere has correct guide info for the LIFETIME network for tomorrow 9/3 but NOT my Premiere XL4.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Does your guide have data to 8pm with TNA for a few hours after that?


Yeah, but I don't get "excited" about that anymore.


----------



## MPSAN

UPDATE I did a 2nd Network connection on my Premiere XL4 and it, like the first one took 2 HOURS so it added more updates and it now seems OK...for now!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

**** Red said:


> Tonight there should be a listing for NHL Hockey on NBCSN at 8PM EDT between Colorado Avalanche and Dallas Stars.
> My program guide lists the program NBC Universal Sports all evening.
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: What's strange is my guide is showing the hockey game on USA Network at 8PM tonight with Teams TBA, but USA is showing the movie San Andreas tonight at 8PM.


They got the game right but had NHL Live starting at 7 rather than 7:30.


----------



## SteveD

PSU_Sudzi said:


> They got the game right but had NHL Live starting at 7 rather than 7:30.


And still have no updates for tomorrow's games at 8PM and 9:45PM. I had sent in a lineup report to Tivo back on Sunday.


----------



## kdmorse

I did two daily calls on TE3, one took hours, the next one was quick. I don't yet have data past 9/9, but I'm content to see if it sorts itself out overnight.

Edit: I spoketh too sooneth. Guide now runs (for most channels) to 9/14.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> My Roamio took about 40 minutes, but I have data now till 9/14.




MPSAN said:


> UPDATE I did a 2nd Network connection on my Premiere XL4 and it, like the first one took 2 HOURS so it added more updates and it now seems OK...for now!




kdmorse said:


> Guide now runs (for most channels) to 9/14.


same here, forced another connection tonight, and after a couple of hours, guide data 'till 9/14 7pm...finally...


----------



## mlsnyc

The data to 9/14 was ready midday yesterday which I picked up through a forced connection. The scheduled early morning download today didn't bring in any new data past the 14th.

Anyone out there have data going to the 15th?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine goes to 6:00pm 9/16...


----------



## JoeKustra

mlsnyc said:


> The data to 9/14 was ready midday yesterday which I picked up through a forced connection. The scheduled early morning download today didn't bring in any new data past the 14th.
> Anyone out there have data going to the 15th?


Nope. And usually there is an indexed after new data is received. Nothing there either. This is two TE3 Roamio boxes. BTW, one got the data yesterday. One didn't get the big download until this morning. Both are still "8pm" updates.


----------



## Mr Tony

nothing new on either after today's "update"
Stuck on 9/14 7PM


----------



## NorthAlabama

just a thought - does tivo ever check to see if their customers are receiving the service they're paying for? silly me, we now obviously know the answer to that question...


----------



## headless chicken

There's no end in sight for the awful Bravo guide data, is there? All I see is endless pages of Top Chef, Shahs of Sunset and other shows on the network that aren't even on the air right now. What gives?


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> just a thought - does tivo ever check to see if their customers are receiving the service they're paying for? silly me, we now obviously know the answer to that question...


It makes me wonder if anyone who works for TiVo uses one.


----------



## Miss Knapp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mine goes to 6:00pm 9/16...


Consider yourself lucky. I've already done three force connects and have no new data. No Program information past 8:00 PM EDT on 9/14. If it were working correctly, I should have program information through 9/16 like you do


----------



## SteveD

Miss Knapp said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I've already done three force connects and have no new data. No Program information past 8:00 PM EDT on 9/14. If it were working correctly, I should have program information through 9/16 like you do


I was able to connect and download data on my TE3 Bolt just now, guide now goes out to 8PM EDT on 9/16.


----------



## MVPinFLA

headless chicken said:


> There's no end in sight for the awful Bravo guide data, is there? All I see is endless pages of Top Chef, Shahs of Sunset and other shows on the network that aren't even on the air right now. What gives?


I'm having that same problem. Very frustrating to be recording totally different shows than the One Pass it is showing that is being recorded. This just started happening a lot for me.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

even after a "good" update I still have tons of "to be announced" starting 9-12


----------



## mlsnyc

**** Red said:


> I was able to connect and download data on my TE3 Bolt just now, guide now goes out to 8PM EDT on 9/16.


I let my TE3 Roamio update as normal instead of doing a force connection yesterday. My guide data still only goes to 9/14.


----------



## JoeKustra

My TE3 had its scheduled service connection at 7am. It's happy. SI says 9/15 and data ends with the guide end at 2pm on 9/16. Now, it's Friday and my next update is tomorrow at 9am. Will it survive?


----------



## mlsnyc

mlsnyc said:


> I let my TE3 Roamio update as normal instead of doing a force connection yesterday. My guide data still only goes to 9/14.


I must've gotten a late update, or maybe it was just taking that long to load the data locally, because without doing anything my guide is now going to 9/16 8pm EDT. Quite a few TBAs sprinkled in there, but it's still going out further than it was earlier this morning.


----------



## JoeKustra

Three Roamio boxes good. One Premiere bad.


----------



## SteveD

Tivo again has decided not to include today's hockey games in the current guide data. First game on USA Network at 4PM EDT, and second game on NBCSN at 9PM EDT.
I honestly believe if Tivo was originally launched using Rovi guide data, it wouldn't have lasted a year.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> My TE3 had its scheduled service connection at 7am. It's happy. SI says 9/15 and data ends with the guide end at 2pm on 9/16. Now, it's Friday and my next update is tomorrow at 9am. Will it survive?


same here except an hour behind (1PM CDT)


----------



## Mr Tony

**** Red said:


> Tivo again has decided not to include today's hockey games in the current guide data. First game on USA Network at 4PM EDT, and second game on NBCSN at 9PM EDT.
> I honestly believe if Tivo was originally launched using Rovi guide data, it wouldn't have lasted a year.


my crappy IPTV cable (its included in rent so can't really b**ch much) must use Rovi too because it has "NBC Universal" in 1 hour blocks for the last 3 days and in the guide until next Thursday (our guide only goes 7 days)

Pissed because NASCAR is on Sunday night on NBC SN. I cant use Tivo (have to use their DVR)


----------



## Mr Tony

TE3 Roamio is right now at 9/16 1PM yet TE4 Roamio runs til 7PM (same date)


----------



## NorthAlabama

updated last night to 9/16 6pm, went through the guide to adjust/add for live tennis, and the tivo guide doesn't match espn online... 

...the worst part? espn makes so many last minute adjustments between 1&2, and the espn online schedule is so old, i'm almost sure tivo is right...for once...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

**** Red said:


> Tivo again has decided not to include today's hockey games in the current guide data. First game on USA Network at 4PM EDT, and second game on NBCSN at 9PM EDT.
> I honestly believe if Tivo was originally launched using Rovi guide data, it wouldn't have lasted a year.


So frustrating. I'm away from home for the weekend and set up some recordings so I can stream from the hotel/beach because NBCSN isn't in many hotel rooms. Tried connecting on both my iPad and iPhone via TiVo app and it won't connect. Double checked their setup before I left even. Forgot I have the Xfinity stream on my iPad and opened that up and have an accurate guide and crystal clear picture. TiVo just can't keep up. Sad!


----------



## Mr Tony

update this morning shows what teams are in NHL game 7 tonight on NBC


----------



## SteveD

unclehonkey said:


> update this morning shows what teams are in NHL game 7 tonight on NBC


I had to force a connection to update the guide since my box wasn't scheduled to connect again until 4:29AM tomorrow. So I would have missed all of today's updates.


----------



## Mr Tony

my TE3 Roamio goes to 1PM CDT 9/17 after connection
TE4 Roamio to 7PM 9/17

edit: Also has correct listings for NHL game Sunday night


----------



## MPSAN

MPSAN said:


> UPDATE I did a 2nd Network connection on my Premiere XL4 and it, like the first one took 2 HOURS so it added more updates and it now seems OK...for now!


Joe, mine is back to holes and wrong guide info. I wonder if they will fix it again on Tuesday after the Holiday!

Also, I can see why it is wrong! The tivo onine guide is WRONG so no amount of updating will fix it. The TIVO online guide is the ONLY source of wrong data. Every other site has it correct. Are we ever going to be able to trust it again?


----------



## TishTash

MPSAN said:


> ... The tivo onine guide is WRONG so no amount of updating will fix it. The TIVO online guide is the ONLY source of wrong data. Every other site has it correct. Are we ever going to be able to trust it again?


We could only wish Gracenotes were still with us.


----------



## MPSAN

Well, here is 1 example...
LIFETIME has Married at First Sight Australia on Sept 10th. We are following it and it is a 2 hour and 6 minute show. Always! Every service has it that way except TIVO. It shows 1 hour and 35 minutes! IT IS NOT! Now, if I look at the Tivo guide ONLINE it is also wrong so no amount of updating my TIVO will "fix" this. I did a Manual record, but why are we having so many issues EVERY week now?


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> Well, here is 1 example...
> LIFETIME has Married at First Sight Australia on Sept 10th. We are following it and it is a 2 hour and 6 minute show. Always! Every service has it that way except TIVO. It shows 1 hour and 35 minutes! IT IS NOT! Now, if I look at the Tivo guide ONLINE it is also wrong so no amount of updating my TIVO will "fix" this. I did a Manual record, but why are we having so many issues EVERY week now?


I just checked titantv.com and it has 1 hour. I checked zap2it.com (Gracenote) and it has 2 hours and 3 minutes. My TiVo has it at two hours and 5 minutes.

But speaking of the guide. We had some issues last week. When it got rolling I see that now TE3 is only 1 day behind TE4 (if you don't count prime time). TE4 hasn't missed a day since June, which was fixed the next day.

Looking at TBA I find my guide (20 Favorites) has TBA for 5 programs. Four are sports and one is a local car dealer (local CW). TE4 has 15. Except for the frequent feeding my TE3 boxes the TE4 data (minus the extra day) I think we aren't perfect, but not as bad as it seems.


----------



## MPSAN

Well, titantv is showing a 2 hour and 3 minute show for me it is the one on ch 769 starting at 9PM. However the guide in my Premiere is wrong. I set it as a manual record for the 2 hours and 6 minutes.
I wonder what will happen if the 1P and the Manual go to record at the same time, will I get 2 instances and use 2 tuners?


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> Well, titantv is showing a 2 hour and 3 minute show for me it is the one on ch 769 starting at 9PM. However the guide in my Premiere is wrong. I set it as a manual record for the 2 hours and 6 minutes.
> I wonder what will happen if the 1P and the Manual go to record at the same time, will I get 2 instances and use 2 tuners?


Why not just add time to the scheduled recording?


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> Why not just add time to the scheduled recording?


Because some weeks it is not even on the guide if that is a day that the whole channel has no info...a hole in the guide let alone this week where it has the wrong length. So, a manual record from 9 to 11:06 will get it no matter what the darn TIVO guide shows or doesn't show. Just why can't TIVO fix this already? If you call support they have no idea that there is an issue and wants you to reconnect to the service. They just do not get that there are many issues and that their online guide is wrong so a reconnect can not fix this!


----------



## cwteevee

On my TE3 Roamio, I have guide data out to 9/18 but the NFL games on Fox on 9/13 show the teams playing as TBA. This isn’t a case where the games shown haven’t been selected as zap2it has the teams listed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwteevee said:


> On my TE3 Roamio, I have guide data out to 9/18 but the NFL games on Fox on 9/13 show the teams playing as TBA. This isn't a case where the games shown haven't been selected as zap2it has the teams listed.


submit a lineup request, and when they ask the source, say "gracenote, and every other guide data provider, except rovi & tivo."


----------



## pL86

One of the many many broken things about Tivo's guide data is how season passes will sometimes stop picking up upcoming episodes and require a new season pass to be added. I had a season pass set for the show Tell Me A Story and noticed there was a new episode airing last night that wasn't in the to do list. Turn out after recording the first three episodes of the show, the season pass had just stopped.


----------



## KDeFlane

technically theCW is re-airing season 1, so "technically" those are repeats with an old original airdate (from CBS AllAccess), but of course that doesn't excuse the changing of rules in the middle of a season and breaking a working Pass. Try changing the setting to grab reruns, if creating a new Pass doesn't work (if they changed the series ID midstream, for example).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

pL86 said:


> One of the many many broken things about Tivo's guide data is how season passes will sometimes stop picking up upcoming episodes and require a new season pass to be added. I had a season pass set for the show Tell Me A Story and noticed there was a new episode airing last night that wasn't in the to do list. Turn out after recording the first three episodes of the show, the season pass had just stopped.


I've seen this too. Had to delete American Ninja W. and Windy City Rehab and then re-add them.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Just garbage data today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Just garbage data today.


This morning both guides (TE3) are happy.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> This morning both guides (TE3) are happy.


I have just TBA on TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I have just TBA on TE4.


On TE4 I always have TBA past 8pm on the day indicated in System Information. It's when that happens to my TE3 boxes that I get pissed.

If you watch that TBA on TE4 it gets bigger every 8 hours.


----------



## NorthAlabama

just walked in to find i'd missed recording the first half of the women's us open semi because my guide updated at 3pm and changed the match to "tba."


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> On TE4 I always have TBA past 8pm on the day indicated in System Information. It's when that happens to my TE3 boxes that I get pissed.
> 
> If you watch that TBA on TE4 it gets bigger every 8 hours.


Mine only goes out to the day before.


----------



## ClayKY

NorthAlabama said:


> just walked in to find i'd missed recording the first half of the women's us open semi because my guide updated at 3pm and changed the match to "tba."


I've been checking ESPN website as half the tourney has been wrong in the guide...


----------



## NorthAlabama

ClayKY said:


> I've been checking ESPN website as half the tourney has been wrong in the guide...


i've been checking the espn site, the tourney site, gracenote (comcast), but when espn changes last minute, and they all disagree, it's difficult to keep up.

there's nothing i can do about "tba" except manual recordings, and i'd have to record both channels for 12 hours just to be sure...


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Mine only goes out to the day before.


Back to the "Friday 8pm Blues" on both TE3 boxes.


----------



## JoeKustra

I think the TE3 hamsters took a long weekend.


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> I think the TE3 hamsters took a long weekend.


Yes, and I am tired of having something like a Movie on TCMHD that is selected and is showing as being ready to record in my todo list Saturday Night and Sunday when it is SUPPOSED to record, it is GONE! I guess TIVO does not know that the reason we got TIVO is so we do not have to monitor this every day or 2.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I think the TE3 hamsters took a long weekend.


I didn't get anything on TE4 today either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I didn't get anything on TE4 today either.


I did...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I did...


Did you get an update for actual programs after 8 PM on Sat. 9/26? All I have is TBA and Monday used to be the day that the updates for prime time 2 Saturday's away would post.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nothing monday, but sunday's update took me to sat 9/26 7pm (si also 9/26), te3 - nothing after 7pm.

monday updates are no longer consistent, so i've started updating at 6pm sunday, monday, tuesday, and sometimes even wednesday - thursday & friday are late afternoon, so they catch anything new, and i'm no worried about saturday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Did you get an update for actual programs after 8 PM on Sat. 9/26? All I have is TBA and Monday used to be the day that the updates for prime time 2 Saturday's away would post.


Yep. I'm good until 6:00pm Monday (as of last night's download; before that, through 6:00pm Sunday). Since the new software version a few months ago, I don't think I've missed a single night...on, e.g., Monday evening I get almost everything until 6:00pm two Mondays hence. The only exception is, oddly, one of the local channel's morning news shows, which shows up a few hours later.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yep. I'm good until 6:00pm Monday (as of last night's download; before that, through 6:00pm Sunday). Since the new software version a few months ago, I don't think I've missed a single night...on, e.g., Monday evening I get almost everything until 6:00pm two Mondays hence. The only exception is, oddly, one of the local channel's morning news shows, which shows up a few hours later.


Hmm. I forced a couple of updates even and got nothing. Maybe some boxes just won't get data on some days now.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Hmm. I forced a couple of updates even and got nothing. Maybe some boxes just won't get data on some days now.


I does appear TiVo is still fussing with guide data. Notice the lack of 2020 as a season on new programs?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I does appear TiVo is still fussing with guide data. Notice the lack of 2020 as a season on new programs?


Hmm, I don't record lots of shows without a typical season number, e.g. S10E05. Just looking now and opened up Fox and Friends to see what the One Pass settings would show and the season is listed as "Season 2020". Going over to AMHQ, it prompts me to start from "Year 2014". So no rhyme or reason to the madness. Morning Joe is also "Season 2020".


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Hmm, I don't record lots of shows without a typical season number, e.g. S10E05. Just looking now and opened up Fox and Friends to see what the One Pass settings would show and the season is listed as "Season 2020". Going over to AMHQ, it prompts me to start from "Year 2014". So no rhyme or reason to the madness. Morning Joe is also "Season 2020".


It's only new programs, like The ReidOut. Next weekend is almost all new MSNBC shows and none have 2020. I just hope it's on purpose, not a screw-up by a new hire.

Scripted or prime time programs usually have a real season number. They did miss The Late Show. It started a new season last night.


----------



## NorthAlabama

season and episode tags? i'm happy if my 1p's record (and keep recording) so i don't miss any shows!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I still got nothing today. And hey not like their are sports games missing right? My 4K X1 DVR should be coming any day now.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I still got nothing today. And hey not like their are sports games missing right? My 4K X1 DVR should be coming any day now.


TE3 at 4pm got nothing. TE4 has tonight's town hall on ABC. I'm thinking about trying one of my cable company's TiVo boxes.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> TE3 at 4pm got nothing. TE4 has tonight's town hall on ABC.


Yes I have town hall as well, been there for about a week or so. NBA game on ESPN tonight is not listed.


----------



## TishTash

As noted in another thread, my Edge doesn’t seem to update changes to already cached listings, whereas my Roamio implements the late changes. Who knows why.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes I have town hall as well, been there for about a week or so. NBA game on ESPN tonight is not listed.


i've had the town hall for several days, too (and no update tonight for me, either) - probably won't be watching espn until 2021 australian open tennis.


----------



## JoeKustra

Wednesday, TE3, still nothing.


----------



## wish_bgr

I’ve been force-updating whenever the TV is free from other household members watching; I started one at 12:27p and the Loading Info… screen just completed 100% at 1:04p (PST)

I’ll be checking for the furthest date as well as for any new data added…


----------



## JoeKustra

wish_bgr said:


> I've been force-updating whenever the TV is free from other household members watching; I started one at 12:27p and the Loading Info&#8230; screen just completed 100% at 1:04p (PST)
> I'll be checking for the furthest date as well as for any new data added&#8230;


It's simple to check System Information. The field is Program Information To: and mine has been sitting on 9/25 since Sunday.


----------



## Mr Tony

my TE3 Roamio did an update at 1:30 CDT and now it has guide info until 9/29


----------



## JoeKustra

Good update this morning. Any bets on tomorrow getting TE4 data? It is a Friday.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nothing tonight for te3 @ 4pm, so i connected at 6pm and watched - there was a long pause on "getting account status," then nothing.


----------



## JoeKustra

Here I thought Friday was going to be good. My connections were early morning. I'll expect crap about noon tomorrow. I was anyway. After my connections I'll leave a post either way. Odds are I will get TE4 data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> nothing tonight for te3 @ 4pm, so i connected at 6pm and watched - there was a long pause on "getting account status," then nothing.


Same here on TE4.


----------



## Mr Tony

Huh so I guess when Tivo had the wrong info for the college football game on FOX Saturday (they listed other programming and a movie) all week I guess they could have been right (game got cancelled due to player from both teams testing positive)


----------



## NorthAlabama

unclehonkey said:


> Huh so I guess when Tivo had the wrong info for the college football game on FOX Saturday (they listed other programming and a movie) all week I guess they could have been right (game got cancelled due to player from both teams testing positive)


even a stopped clock is right twice a day.


----------



## humbb

My guide has a 12 hour (8am-8pm PT) TBA block on NBC tomorrow Saturday. Unfortunately that blankets NBC's 3rd round US Open golf coverage scheduled for 8am-4:30pm. Surprisingly my 1P did set up a 12-4:30pm recording (strange, the TE3 detail page for that shows both "this episode will be recorded" AND "not currently available"). So I had to set up a manual 8am-12pm recording to complete the program. Comcast NorCal.


----------



## NorthAlabama

just checked, i have the same block of "tba," 10am-10pm central on nbc (comcast), te3.

as far as the "tba" 1p recording, a similar recording was scheduled for me during us open tennis on espn when the guide showed the tourney on espn2 - of course, live sports, it didn't catch everything, but it was nice to have something.


----------



## JoeKustra

Funny thing. Two TE3 boxes updates about 8am. Both received TE4 style data. I wasn't really surprised.

Two others had their scheduled update around 3pm but received proper TE3 updates. Nice.

Just for the heck of it, I forced a connection on the two bad units. Both finished with TE3 data. Amazing. That never worked before.


----------



## MPSAN

So, does TIVO think this is OK and will they ever fix it? I know if you call support they do not know what we are talking about!


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> So, does TIVO think this is OK and will they ever fix it? I know if you call support they do not know what we are talking about!


Please don't take this wrong, but: I don't care. I gave up on TiVo/Xperi doing anything for users.

BTW, notice that we are losing seasons & episode numbers? They can't be wrong if they don't exist.


----------



## MPSAN

OH, I do not take this wrong. I also looked into the Comcast box and decided that it was NOT a good option for me as I have my own router/modem and they charge so much more if we get theirs, etc. Streaming from other than Comcast is very limited as well!


----------



## DeltaOne

MPSAN said:


> OH, I do not take this wrong. I also looked into the Comcast box and decided that it was NOT a good option for me as I have my own router/modem and they charge so much more if we get theirs, etc. Streaming from other than Comcast is very limited as well!


I've been running an X1 alongside my TiVo for about three months (as I wonder about TiVo's future). I also use my own purchased modem and router.

I'm not sure what you mean by "charge so much more." I'm paying $5/month for the X1 set top box, an XG1v4-A (DVR). I get a $2.50 credit for "customer owned equipment" (my TiVo). Seems like a worthwhile investment to learn and compare the X1 to my TiVo Roamio.


----------



## Mr Tony

didnt get an update at 8 CDT this morning on my TE3 Roamio but it did an auto update around 12:30pm and that fixed alot of things for me...mainly filling in the programming for NBC after Monday night.

Its weird what happens just on NBC (I only get 4 OTA stations here). So lets say Sept 1 the guide is filled fully until Sept 12th. Then I'll go a week or so with updates on the other 3 stations yet NBC will say "TBA" after Sept 12th. Then all of a sudden an updates fills in NBC for the rest of the times.

Easier example....before today I had guide info to 9/29 yet NBC programming ended at midnight on Monday night (9/21). Now they're all fine to 10/1


----------



## MPSAN

I will look into my Comcast DVR options and explain...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

This is a new guide entry for me.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> This is a new guide entry for me.


It's FNC. Looks normal to me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> It's FNC. Looks normal to me.


that channel's not in my guide, problem solved.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> It's FNC. Looks normal to me.


Now that's a funny!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> that channel's not in my guide, problem solved.


Ha, I keep all the news channels in my list as it always fascinating to me to hear/watch what different people say about the same thing.


----------



## JackStraw

Sixty Minutes has been broadcast on CBS at 7pm since 1968. I live in South Jersey. There is a 4pm NFL game being broadcast in my local market. The guide reads NFL game to 8pm and then at 8pm To Be Announced. For decades when there has been NFL game at 4pm the next entry reads Sixty Minutes at 7pm. If it is a late starting NFL game it would be NFL game at 4:30pm and Sixty Minutes at 7:30pm. This isn't a programming change. We are talking about over 50 years. Are you kidding me!. I had to set a manual recording for Sixty Minutes. What I normally do if I'm not watching the late CBS football game is set my TIVO to record Sixty Minutes and extend one hour as the NFL games runs beyond 7pm. I have never had to set a manual recording for Sixty Minutes.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JackStraw said:


> Sixty Minutes has been broadcast on CBS at 7pm since 1968. I live in South Jersey. There is a 4pm NFL game being broadcast in my local market. The guide reads NFL game to 8pm and then at 8pm To Be Announced. For decades when there has been NFL game at 4pm the next entry reads Sixty Minutes at 7pm. If it is a late starting NFL game it would be NFL game at 4:30pm and Sixty Minutes at 7:30pm. This isn't a programming change. We are talking about over 50 years. Are you kidding me!. I had to set a manual recording for Sixty Minutes. What I normally do if I'm not watching the late CBS football game is set my TIVO to record Sixty Minutes and extend one hour as the NFL games runs beyond 7pm. I have never had to set a manual recording for Sixty Minutes.


Hmm, my guide has 60 Minutes at 7:30 and if I recall correctly that's usually the start time listed on Sundays when CBS has 4 PM game.


----------



## TishTash

The problem now is that (at least with some units) 60 Minutes is notoriously listed in generic form (“The granddaddy of news magazines,...”) instead of specific program data, more often than not.


----------



## MPSAN

MPSAN said:


> I will look into my Comcast DVR options and explain...


OK, I have a Netgear C7000v2. Comcast seems to show that they require their own modem/router. I also see that their DVR is $10/Month plus 9.95 for HD. Then if you want to see a show in another room you can not get it on your TIVO Premiere. So, you would need another box for that. Also, I believe that the Comcast DVR is limited to what you can access. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mr Tony

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Hmm, my guide has 60 Minutes at 7:30


my guide shows 6:30 CDT also...a few days ago I did have the same issue as the poster mentioned (NFL game going to 7 then TBA for 30 minutes) but that cleared up in the Thursday update



> and if I recall correctly that's usually the start time listed on Sundays when CBS has 4 PM game.


not entirely correct. Its when CBS has the doubleheader as in this case. The late game(s) start at :25 after the hour so 60 minutes is "scheduled" for 7:30 ET/6:30 CT. When its a singleheader network (like last week) and you get the late game it starts at the top of the hour (well technically :05 after) and 60 minutes shows scheduled for the "normal" time (7 ET/6CT)


----------



## DeltaOne

MPSAN said:


> OK, I have a Netgear C7000v2. Comcast seems to show that they require their own modem/router. I also see that their DVR is $10/Month plus 9.95 for HD. Then if you want to see a show in another room you can not get it on your TIVO Premiere. So, you would need another box for that. Also, I believe that the Comcast DVR is limited to what you can access. Am I missing something here?


The only reason you must use a Comcast modem (more accurately called a gateway) is for their phone service and/or home security service. I don't use those services and thus use my own modem and separate router.

My Comcast X1 is $5/month. No additional fees for HD. Pricing, as we know, varies by region. So you may have different pricing.

Yes, the Comcast "any room" service is a bit pricey at $10/month per room.

The Comcast DVR (X1) is not limited in any way, compared to the TiVo. In fact, since the X1 can access Comcast OnDemand, it actually has more content.


----------



## MPSAN

DeltaOne said:


> The only reason you must use a Comcast modem (more accurately called a gateway) is for their phone service and/or home security service. I don't use those services and thus use my own modem and separate router.
> 
> My Comcast X1 is $5/month. No additional fees for HD. Pricing, as we know, varies by region. So you may have different pricing.
> 
> Yes, the Comcast "any room" service is a bit pricey at $10/month per room.
> 
> The Comcast DVR (X1) is not limited in any way, compared to the TiVo. In fact, since the X1 can access Comcast OnDemand, it actually has more content.


We also do not have Phone or Home Security! So, I will call them tomorrow! I have Internet and TV. So, will a simple NON dvr X1 box get me on demand and even Peacock? So it looks like I am all set with my Netgear C7000v2!!


----------



## humbb

MPSAN said:


> We also do not have Phone or Home Security! So, I will call them tomorrow! I have Internet and TV. So, will a simple NON dvr X1 box get me on demand and even Peacock? So it looks like I am all set with my Netgear C7000v2!!


This may help you:
Using Approved Third-Party Equipment for Xfinity Internet and Xfinity Voice - Xfinity


----------



## MPSAN

Well, I believe that my Netgear C7000V2 IS OK. I think that the Arris Xi6 would be great, but is it wifi only. Can't I get an X1 non dvr box that is connected by coax and LAN? Not sure why they need an internet connection.


----------



## MPSAN

DeltaOne which x1 non-dvr box do you have and is it just connected via a wired LAN and Coax? Do you get any free 4k content?


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> Well, I believe that my Netgear C7000V2 IS OK. I think that the Arris Xi6 would be great, but is it wifi only. Can't I get an X1 non dvr box that is connected by coax and LAN? Not sure why they need an internet connection.


The Xi6 has an ethernet connection in addition to its built-in wi-fi.


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> We also do not have Phone or Home Security! So, I will call them tomorrow! I have Internet and TV. So, will a simple NON dvr X1 box get me on demand and even Peacock? So it looks like I am all set with my Netgear C7000v2!!


This Comcast STB listing may help you to sort out the features and characteristics of their inventory:


----------



## DeltaOne

MPSAN said:


> DeltaOne which x1 non-dvr box do you have and is it just connected via a wired LAN and Coax? Do you get any free 4k content?


I do not have a non-dvr set top box from Xfinity. Only the XG1v4-A that's connected to my main (living room) TV.

My TiVo is also connected to the living room TV and is now being used to supply content to my three other TVs (kitchen, family room, bedroom). I'm holding off on the Xfinity any-room service for now, due to the $10/month per box fee. I'll eventually have to get the Xfinity any-room service, either when they lower the price or my TiVo dies.


----------



## MPSAN

chiguy50 said:


> The Xi6 has an ethernet connection in addition to its built-in wi-fi.
> 
> View attachment 52514


What is the HDMI input for? Also, since there is no coax connection does all of the content come from Ethernet and we get it counted towards our data? I guess I just wonder if it will work with HDMI connected to my TV and an Ethernet connection? If so, will it let you specify an IP?

Also, I did see the chart, but some say you must use WiFi!


----------



## Jed1

MPSAN said:


> What is the HDMI input for? Also, since there is no coax connection does all of the content come from Ethernet and we get it counted towards our data? I guess I just wonder if it will work with HDMI connected to my TV and an Ethernet connection? If so, will it let you specify an IP?


These are actually client boxes that connect to the main DVR just like TiVo minis do.


----------



## MPSAN

Jed1 said:


> These are actually client boxes that connect to the main DVR just like TiVo minis do.


But do I NEED one or will this box work alone?


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> What is the HDMI input for? Also, since there is no coax connection does all of the content come from Ethernet and we get it counted towards our data? I guess I just wonder if it will work with HDMI connected to my TV and an Ethernet connection? If so, will it let you specify an IP?
> 
> Also, I did see the chart, but some say you must use WiFi!


The HDMI input port is "reserved for future use."

Yes, the signals from your Comcast service are sent to the Xi6 over ethernet (or wi-fi at your choosing). AFAIUI, nothing that you stream over the Comcast network would count against your data cap (if any). That would presumably not apply to OTT streams (e.g., Netflix), however.

If you want to set a fixed IP you would do so at your router.


----------



## chiguy50

Jed1 said:


> These are actually client boxes that connect to the main DVR just like TiVo minis do.


That is not entirely accurate. The Xi3/5/6 can serve as clients to an X1 DVR but can also be independent main units in their own right and can essentially replicate DVR functionality in conjunction with cloud storage.



MPSAN said:


> But do I NEED one or will this box work alone?


See above.


----------



## MPSAN

chiguy50 said:


> That is not entirely accurate. The Xi3/5/6 can serve as clients to an X1 DVR but can also be independent main units in their own right and can essentially replicate DVR functionality in conjunction with cloud storage.
> 
> See above.


Thank you...and I wonder if the X1 box they offer will be what they use in my area or can I pick. Would things like Peacock Premium that they say is included on my situation have shows that are no charge and do not count for data and will this box let me get on demand?


----------



## Salacious Crumb

JackStraw said:


> Sixty Minutes has been broadcast on CBS at 7pm since 1968.


Nope.


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> Thank you...and I wonder if the X1 box they offer will be what they use in my area or can I pick. Would things like Peacock Premium that they say is included on my situation have shows that are no charge and do not count for data and will this box let me get on demand?


You can select (and exchange at will) any STB in their inventory subject to supply availability. They all allow VOD for the channels and apps in the Comcast X1 ecosphere; but that ecosphere is closed and you cannot add any OTT app of your choosing. If the Comcast app palette does not address all of your preferences you will need a supplementary streaming media device (such as a Roku stick or "smart" TV). Most of us find that no one streamer will suffice to cover all the bases.

The program material on Peacock Premium (which is presently included in the Comcast service charge for all but the most basic of packages) does not entail any additional charge. You can also choose to upgrade to Premium Plus for $5.00 p.m., which eliminates most of the advertisements. And, AIUI, Peacock streaming does in fact apply toward your data cap (if any).

Just for reference, there are three tiers of the Peacock app: The basic tier is free to the general public but has limited content in addition to the ads. Premium is a $5.00 upgrade (unless included in your Comcast service plan) and provides greatly expanded content. And Premium Plus is another $5.00 upgrade (i.e., $10.00 retail) to eliminate the ads.


----------



## JackStraw

unclehonkey said:


> my guide shows 6:30 CDT also...a few days ago I did have the same issue as the poster mentioned (NFL game going to 7 then TBA for 30 minutes) but that cleared up in the Thursday update
> 
> not entirely correct. Its when CBS has the doubleheader as in this case. The late game(s) start at :25 after the hour so 60 minutes is "scheduled" for 7:30 ET/6:30 CT. When its a singleheader network (like last week) and you get the late game it starts at the top of the hour (well technically :05 after) and 60 minutes shows scheduled for the "normal" time (7 ET/6CT)


I am having no problem with updates. I find it hard to believe that TIVO can't keep the guide correct for a large metropolitan area like Philadelphia and New Jersey.


----------



## MPSAN

chiguy50 said:


> You can select (and exchange at will) any STB in their inventory subject to supply availability.
> 
> The program material on Peacock Premium (which is presently included in the Comcast service charge for all but the most basic of packages) does not entail any additional charge. You can also choose to upgrade to Premium Plus for $5.00 p.m., which eliminates most of the advertisements. And, AIUI, Peacock streaming does in fact apply toward your data cap (if any).
> 
> Just for reference, there are three tiers of the Peacock app: The basic tier is free to the general public but has limited content in addition to the ads. Premium is a $5.00 upgrade (unless included in your Comcast service plan) and provides greatly expanded content. And Premium Plus is another $5.00 upgrade (i.e., $10.00 retail) to eliminate the ads.


Great..it looks like the best box is the Xi6 although it says wireless in the chart and not Ethernet. I assume if I ONLY have that, as I do have 2 Tivo Premieres then I could also get Comcast on demand content. I will have to see what Comcast says. IF I can use Ethernet OR WiFi I guess I could try WiFi. If I get no use out of it I guess I can return it after a few months. Not sure music other than MC is included as they do not say just what service(s) are no charge.


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> Would things like Peacock Premium that they say is included on my situation have shows that are no charge *and do not count for data* and will this box let me get on demand?


Since you seem concerned about data usage, I will just point out that, in those service areas where Comcast imposes a data cap, it is currently set at 1.2 TB, which should suffice unless you are a serious on-line gamer or have a household that streams heavily. FWIW, I myself do a lot of 4K streaming and have never come close to hitting the old cap of 1TB.

Also, Comcast will forgive two months of data overage in any 12 month period, meaning that you will not have to pay the overage charge until your third month in the year.

UPDATE: In conjunction with the data cap increase from 1TB to 1.2TB, Comcast has recently changed the overage terms. You are now allowed only one free month of exceeding the cap in any 12-month period. Details shown below.

_*Courtesy Month*
We're offering you one courtesy month, so you will not be billed the first time you exceed 1.2 Terabytes (TB), while you are getting used to the Internet Data Usage Plan. This means that the first month you exceed 1.2 TB you will not be charged for overages, no matter how much you use during that month. You will only be subject to overage charges if you use more than 1.2 TB for a second time in a 12-month period. If you use more than 1.2 TB one time or less in a 12-month period, your courtesy month balance will reset to one at the end of these 12 months. However, if you use more than 1.2 TB two times in a 12-month period, no more courtesy months will be given. The 12-month period begins the first time you exceed 1.2 TB._


----------



## MPSAN

chiguy50 said:


> Since you seem concerned about data usage, I will just point out that, in those service areas where Comcast imposes a data cap, it is currently set at 1.2 GB, which should suffice unless you are a serious on-line gamer or have a household that streams heavily. FWIW, I myself do a lot of 4K streaming and have never come close to hitting the old cap of 1GB.
> 
> Also, Comcast will forgive two months of data overage in any 12 month period, meaning that you will not have to pay the overage charge until your third month in the year.


Great! I have also never even come close and we do not GAME and it is only my wife and I now! Thank you and I need to call Comcast as I am on a BULK Account and can not use chat to Contact BULK.


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> Great..it looks like the best box is the Xi6 although it says wireless in the chart and not Ethernet. I assume if I ONLY have that, as I do have 2 Tivo Premieres then I could also get Comcast on demand content. I will have to see what Comcast says. IF I can use Ethernet OR WiFi I guess I could try WiFi. If I get no use out of it I guess I can return it after a few months. Not sure music other than MC is included as they do not say just what service(s) are no charge.


I understand your confusion due to the somewhat misleading labeling on the chart. It is simply noting those units that feature the inclusion of built-in Wi-fi capability. Otherwise, service is transmitted over cabling of one sort or another (coax or ethernet). Perhaps the below picture of the Xi5 will ease your mind (note the caption stating explicitly that it will do either Wi-fi or ethernet):


----------



## JoeKustra

chiguy50 said:


> Since you seem concerned about data usage, I will just point out that, in those service areas where Comcast imposes a data cap, it is currently set at 1.2 GB, which should suffice unless you are a serious on-line gamer or have a household that streams heavily. FWIW, I myself do a lot of 4K streaming and have never come close to hitting the old cap of 1GB.


Perhaps you mean 1TB? I have a 1.5TB cap usually, but caps are off due to COVID-19 since July.


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps you mean 1TB? I have a 1.5TB cap usually, but caps are off due to COVID-19 since July.


Yes, 1229GB is my allocation and I have never used more than 74 GB and that was once. Usually only about 50 GB. Thank You for your help and I just want to ask them just what would I have access to with the Xi6. I assume On Demand would also be available. $5 per month is good but if we never use it why bother?


----------



## chiguy50

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps you mean 1TB? I have a 1.5TB cap usually, but caps are off due to COVID-19 since July.


Yes, I have corrected the typo.


----------



## MPSAN

ChiGuy50
On Wednesday we will see what happens. As I said I am on a bulk account. The agent looked stuff up and said I needed an XG2 which is the same. He was hard to understand so I said thank you and called back. The next guy said I can get an Xi6 and it will be delivered along with an extra HDMI cable. A tech person said I could use the ethernet connection so I did not need to even try WiFi. He also said he is just going to have it delivered Wednesday Morning...NO CHARGE! I can not wait to see how it goes. If I power it up with the Ethernet Connected will it try to connect via WiFi anyway?


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> ChiGuy50
> On Wednesday we will see what happens. As I said I am on a bulk account. The agent looked stuff up and said I needed an XG2 which is the same. He was hard to understand so I said thank you and called back. The next guy said I can get an Xi6 and it will be delivered along with an extra HDMI cable. A tech person said I could use the ethernet connection so I did not need to even try WiFi. He also said he is just going to have it delivered Wednesday Morning...NO CHARGE! I can not wait to see how it goes. If I power it up with the Ethernet Connected will it try to connect via WiFi anyway?


You were smart to ignore that first rep who gave you a bogus response.

Please note that I have never used any of the Comcast STB's myself so I can not speak from personal experience. However, I believe that the Xi6 will automatically recognize the network if you connect it via ethernet cable to your router. Otherwise you will have to go through the wireless setup procedures as shown below.

Pair Your Wireless X1 TV Box to Your Xfinity In-Home Network


----------



## MPSAN

chiguy50 said:


> You were smart to ignore that first rep who gave you a bogus response.
> 
> Please note that I have never used any of the Comcast STB's myself so I can not speak from personal experience. However, I believe that the Xi6 will automatically recognize the network if you connect it via ethernet cable to your router. Otherwise you will have to go through the wireless setup procedures as shown below.
> 
> Pair Your Wireless X1 TV Box to Your Xfinity In-Home Network


Well, I am going to connect via a switch and on to the router. The switch has the TV and Tivos and DVD Player.


----------



## Mr Tony

JackStraw said:


> I am having no problem with updates. I find it hard to believe that TIVO can't keep the guide correct for a large metropolitan area like Philadelphia and New Jersey.


I don't know what to tell you but market 198 (Mankato, MN) it was correct. It was right even on the Minneapolis DMA CBS (Which like Philly is a Owned and Operated station) that I can sometimes pick up


----------



## MPSAN

MPSAN said:


> Well, I am going to connect via a switch and on to the router. The switch has the TV and Tivos and DVD Player.


Well, the good news is that they did give me my X1 Xi6 but when I tried to activate it I had to call in. I did NOT activate it as they said it would be $9.95/Month! That is not what I was promised and I have to call Billing tomorrow. Even if they dropped it to $5 I am not sure just what is and what is not available free! Are there any FREE HD movies on Comcast or Peacock Premium? I ask because I am thinking that I may just tell them to take it back. Also, can you cancel at any time?


----------



## Mr Tony

I see that Tivo did an "update" today which jacked up weekend sports
previously Saturday on FOX from 6-9 said "MLB Baseball" with descriptions as "Teams TBA"
Sunday from noon-6 on FOX (noon-3 & 3-6) said "NFL Football" with "Teams TBA"

Now all 3 slots say "To be Announced". Sunday has it in one big block from noon-6. I assume/hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## JoeKustra

TE3 Service Connection failed at 6:30am EDT. Manual connection passed at 7:30am. Server problem.


----------



## SteveD

unclehonkey said:


> I see that Tivo did an "update" today which jacked up weekend sports
> previously Saturday on FOX from 6-9 said "MLB Baseball" with descriptions as "Teams TBA"
> Sunday from noon-6 on FOX (noon-3 & 3-6) said "NFL Football" with "Teams TBA"
> 
> Now all 3 slots say "To be Announced". Sunday has it in one big block from noon-6. I assume/hope it gets fixed soon


Latest update today restored the NFL games on Fox with teams, but of course, have the wrong times. Should be 1-4:25PM ET and 4:25-7:30ET as it's been for years.
The interesting thing is that this update completely removed 60 Minutes from the guide here in New York, showing the Jets game from 4-8PM ET.


----------



## Mr Tony

**** Red said:


> Latest update today restored the NFL games on Fox with teams, but of course, have the wrong times. Should be 1-4:25PM ET and 4:25-7:30ET as it's been for years.
> The interesting thing is that this update completely removed 60 Minutes from the guide here in New York, showing the Jets game from 4-8PM ET.


Last night I forced an update which did fill in the games
As for the times CBS **use** to be the correct one that Tivo figured out. When it was a DH weened it would have noon-3:25 and 3:25-6:30 CDT. Last week it said noon-3 & 3-6:30. FOX hasnt been right in years. Always noon-3 & 3-6 on DH weekends

The CBS SH one is weird for you but I noticed both week 1 & this week the CBS game they list for 4 hours (noon-4 for us early game folks). Hope they fix it in your guide for the late game to be listed for only 3 hours


----------



## MPSAN

chiguy50 said:


> Since you seem concerned about data usage, I will just point out that, in those service areas where Comcast imposes a data cap, it is currently set at 1.2 TB, which should suffice unless you are a serious on-line gamer or have a household that streams heavily. FWIW, I myself do a lot of 4K streaming and have never come close to hitting the old cap of 1TB.
> 
> Also, Comcast will forgive two months of data overage in any 12 month period, meaning that you will not have to pay the overage charge until your third month in the year.


Well, it seems that the X1 Xi6 is NOT a stand alone box and none of the non-dvr boxes will work without having an X1 DVR. It will connect via Ethernet AND WiFi...so that does work. Fee or no fee, a non dvr box is NOT a stand alone box. I have heard this as I can not get it activated as they would charge for a new outlet BUT even then it will do me no good without an X1 DVR box. It seems like this is good info as I have heard it several times now from the Activation department and Tech Support. Now, it does look like an XG2 box WILL work but I will call them to verify and see the cost! However I also see that there are ads that can't be disabled so I may just forget the whole deal!


----------



## NorthAlabama

last night i submitted a lineup correction for "tba" 9/29 on bloomberg, cnbc, and msnbc, and tonight it's fixed, along with the snl premier 10/3.

now i have "title not available" on cbs this tuesday night 9/29 from 7pm-10pm (love island/presidential debate), and "tba" next thursday 10/1 7pm-10pm on cbs (big brother all-stars/star trek discovery) - glad i have gracenote through comcast, off to type another letter to tivo...


----------



## JoeKustra

The guide people must have hired a news addict like me. I've never see such quick updates done to MSNBC or CNN. Have you started missing "Sea 2020" yet? I think it is being phased out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> The guide people must have hired a news addict like me. I've never see such quick updates done to MSNBC or CNN. Have you started missing "Sea 2020" yet? I think it is being phased out.


Has the Rachel Maddow show ever switched over so that 1Ps only pick up one airing of each episode?


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Has the Rachel Maddow show ever switched over so that 1Ps only pick up one airing of each episode?


I don't have a 1P for her show. But TiVo has always had a problem with midnight, which is when mine is a repeat, complete with "new" icon but (R) in the description. My 9pm has episode 230 and the midnight has episode 232. That happens a lot also. When (if) 2020 goes away maybe the extra episode will also.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> I don't have a 1P for her show. But TiVo has always had a problem with midnight, which is when mine is a repeat, complete with "new" icon but (R) in the description. My 9pm has episode 230 and the midnight has episode 232. That happens a lot also. When (if) 2020 goes away maybe the extra episode will also.


It's always been that way...I have to do a manual M-F to avoid getting all the duplicates. Every once in a while I try a 1P to see if it works, but it never does. It just bugs me that that's the one national show I can't get a 1P to (there are a couple of local newscasts that are the same way).


----------



## chiguy50

MPSAN said:


> Well, it seems that the X1 Xi6 is NOT a stand alone box and none of the non-dvr boxes will work without having an X1 DVR. It will connect via Ethernet AND WiFi...so that does work. Fee or no fee, a non dvr box is NOT a stand alone box. I have heard this as I can not get it activated as they would charge for a new outlet BUT even then it will do me no good without an X1 DVR box. It seems like this is good info as I have heard it several times now from the Activation department and Tech Support. Now, it does look like an XG2 box WILL work but I will call them to verify and see the cost! However I also see that there are ads that can't be disabled so I may just forget the whole deal!


Firstly, this conversation has become decidedly off-topic for this thread. If you wish to get additional pertinent feedback from myself or others, I suggest that you start a new thread with an appropriate title so that we do not continue to side-track the "daily guide update" discussion.

Secondly, you are getting bad information regarding the Xi6. It can in fact serve as a stand-alone (primary) STB as well as a client device. It does not need an X1 host nor does it require a Comcast rental gateway. The Xfinity Wireless TV Box FAQs web page is incorrect on these points and should be updated. As far as the outlet fees are concerned, you will normally be charged a $9.95 fee for any digital device beyond the primary (and that includes any CableCARDs on your account). However, providing exact advice to you will depend on a lot of variables regarding your service area, account status, service agreements, equipment and connection setup, and desired functionality. For example, the Xi6 lacks tuners or HDD and thus does not function like a traditional DVR; storage (variable from 20 to 300 hours) is maintained in the cloud. My suggestion to you is that you go to your local Xfinity Store to speak with a CSR in person (you should be able to book an appointment on-line at Xfinity.com by following the links to your local store or you can try this hyperlink for Portland, OR, if that is where you are located). Be sure to convey exactly what it is you wish to accomplish based on your current setup and ask all relevant questions. Then, if you are still interested, take an Xi6 home with you and try it out for yourself. If you are not satisfied, you can always return it or exchange it for something else. AFAIK, you will not be charged anything if you return the equipment in the first 30 days; and if you are, you should be able to call and have the charge credited back to you. Good luck!


----------



## MPSAN

chiguy50 said:


> Firstly, this conversation has become decidedly off-topic for this thread. If you wish to get additional pertinent feedback from myself or others, I suggest that you start a new thread with an appropriate title so that we do not continue to side-track the "daily guide update" discussion.
> 
> Secondly, you are getting bad information regarding the Xi6. It can in fact serve as a stand-alone (primary) STB as well as a client device. It does not need an X1 host nor does it require a Comcast rental gateway. The Xfinity Wireless TV Box FAQs web page is incorrect on these points and should be updated. As far as the outlet fees are concerned, you will normally be charged a $9.95 fee for any digital device beyond the primary (and that includes any CableCARDs on your account). However, providing exact advice to you will depend on a lot of variables regarding your service area, account status, service agreements, equipment and connection setup, and desired functionality. For example, the Xi6 lacks tuners or HDD and thus does not function like a traditional DVR; storage (variable from 20 to 300 hours) is maintained in the cloud. My suggestion to you is that you go to your local Xfinity Store to speak with a CSR in person (you should be able to book an appointment on-line at Xfinity.com by following the links to your local store or you can try this hyperlink for Portland, OR, if that is where you are located). Be sure to convey exactly what it is you wish to accomplish based on your current setup and ask all relevant questions. Then, if you are still interested, take an Xi6 home with you and try it out for yourself. If you are not satisfied, you can always return it or exchange it for something else. AFAIK, you will not be charged anything if you return the equipment in the first 30 days; and if you are, you should be able to call and have the charge credited back to you. Good luck!


Thank You...I just created a thread.


----------



## Mr Tony

well had to submit a ticket because starting Monday on the CW+ affiliates (CW for smaller markets....its programmed 24/7 with a couple options for local news if a affiliate chooses so) Schitt's Creek is going to be shown at 11e/p 10c/m & 11:30/10:30pm yet the guide still shows Black-Ish (which is wrong in its self as Millionaire is on at 10 & 10:30 right now). Black-ish is on at 4 & 4:30

Lets see how long it takes them to fix it.


----------



## JoeKustra

I have it 8pm for 5 episodes on 10/2 starting at S1E1. This seems a weekly Friday night event. My CW stations have 1 episode starting with last season. Gracenote (zap2it.com) shows both, plus MyTV.


----------



## NorthAlabama

monday at 10 & 10:30 i've got goldbergs & last man standing, and friday at 10 & 10:30 pm it's goldbergs & "title not available."

friday night at 7pm it's a new masters of illusions followed by a repeat, at 8pm it's world's funniest animals followed by a repeat, then news at 9pm, followed by mom at 9:30pm.

i've never seen schitt$ creek and would like to start recording it at se1 ep1, but to add insult to injury, our local cw affiliate just sold to the local cbs affiliate, and during the transition there's no online schedule other than afternoon talk shows, the 9pm news, and last man standing weeknights at 10:30pm - what a mess.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> I have it 8pm for 5 episodes on 10/2 starting at S1E1. This seems a weekly Friday night event. My CW stations have 1 episode starting with last season. Gracenote (zap2it.com) shows both, plus MyTV.


but your market has a CW affiliate and not the CW+. CW affiliates program it the way they want (outside of prime time and the 3-4pm Springer hour)
CW+ is for small markets (basically market 100+) and is programmed pretty much 24/7 with a couple spots for local news or other syndicated programming if the market so desires. Here is their basic schedule

East/Pacific
EST/PST - The CW PLUS TV

Central/Mountain (which I fall into)
CST/MST - The CW PLUS TV


----------



## NorthAlabama

good news for me, it appears all seasons/eps are streaming for free at www.cwseed.com (with commercials, of course):

CW Seed | Home of The Secret Circle, Schitt's Creek, Extant, The LA Complex, Alcatraz, and Every Whose Line Ever | Fan Favs Everybody Hates Chris, Hellcats, The Game, and Forever


----------



## JackStraw

I have no updates on any Showtime channels past October 1st at 6am. It just says Showtime programming. TIVO guide just continues to be inferior to any local cable operator now. It's an embarrassment.


----------



## JoeKustra

On TE3, something happened on 9/17. I haven't had any update errors since then. Quality still sucks, but no update failures and no TE4 confusion.


----------



## lhvetinari

BD med hasn't been on the Ionian princess in years, looks like a hamster got this one wrong. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

i still have a manual recording set for "title not available" tonight so i won't miss star trek: discovery on cbs, the ticket was closed saying"

"Thank you for reporting this lineup issue. We have researched it thoroughly and regret to inform you that we are unable to update your lineup at this time as per schedule, the reporter confirmed the logging in Cosmo corresponds to the last update sent by the station. Programs are logged till 31/10/2020."

tivo blames the station, yet gracenote has the correct data, so why can they figure it out when tivo can't?

i won't continue to pay for this "service" much longer.


----------



## JoeKustra

All good things must end. This morning a TE3 guide received TE4 style data at 4am. I may force a connection later to see if it's time related.


----------



## JandS

@JoeKustra, thx for warning. Did manual update now (Pacific time), our TE3 data is worse than ever starting on 10/6


----------



## JoeKustra

JandS said:


> @JoeKustra, thx for warning. Did manual update now (Pacific time), our TE3 data is worse than ever starting on 10/6


After 4pm Eastern I'm going to force a connection. I hope it updates to TE3 format. Checking my records, the 8pm screwup seems to happen with very early am updates.


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> well had to submit a ticket because starting Monday on the CW+ affiliates (CW for smaller markets....its programmed 24/7 with a couple options for local news if a affiliate chooses so) Schitt's Creek is going to be shown at 11e/p 10c/m & 11:30/10:30pm yet the guide still shows Black-Ish (which is wrong in its self as Millionaire is on at 10 & 10:30 right now). Black-ish is on at 4 & 4:30
> 
> Lets see how long it takes them to fix it.


aaaaand after a force update they f**ked it up even more. They put Schitts creek at 11 & 11:30 instead of Goldbergs (its wrong. its suppose to be on at 10 & 10:30)....ugh guess I'll create another ticket


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> aaaaand after a force update they f**ked it up even more. They put Schitts creek at 11 & 11:30 instead of Goldbergs (its wrong. its suppose to be on at 10 & 10:30)....ugh guess I'll create another ticket


I just forced a service connection on one Roamio. It fixed the guide PLUS extended it another day. I'll try the other one after I cut the grass. Amazing.

Forced connection on second Roamio. Same result. If I don't get data tomorrow I won't be surprised.


----------



## MPSAN

Without a good guide they are turning our TIVO's into a VCR that does not require TAPE!!


----------



## NorthAlabama

a forced connection this morning finally added star trek: discovery to the guide for tonight's recording.

tivo won't like the customer surveys i returned earlier today (not that they care enough to fix it), i hope someone's bonuses are tied to the results...


----------



## Mr Tony

with the New England/KC game being postponed and the Indy/Chicago game moving from the early to late slot on CBS some folks guides will say wrong (because the odds of Tivo getting the changes in by tomorrow are.....well we pretty much know) 

Areas that had Indy/Chicago as early game...ND, MN, IA, WI, MI, Indiana and Illinois (minus the markets that get St Louis or Louiville locals)
Late game of KC/NE..everyone except New York (minus Albany) Vegas, Reno, and California (minus LA, San Diego, Palm Springs area)


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> with the New England/KC game being postponed and the Indy/Chicago game moving from the early to late slot on CBS some folks guides will say wrong (because the odds of Tivo getting the changes in by tomorrow are.....well we pretty much know)


Just checked my guide. Today's games have been changed to more regional teams. Nothing for tomorrow yet, should they play. Obviously this is TE4.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Just checked my guide. Today's games have been changed to more regional teams. Nothing for tomorrow yet, should they play. Obviously this is TE4.


Your CBS games in PA are now Baltimore/Washington and Buffalo/Raiders
NY state gets Chargers/Bucs and Buffalo/Raiders

I will have to see what it shows here in MN since the early game we were suppose to get (Indy/Chicago) got moved to the late game. Early game for me is Bucs/Chargers

I have both TE3 & TE4 Roamios so we will see 

edit: both still have old info after an update


----------



## mlsnyc

The 4pm game here in NYC is still showing KC vs NE. My Roamio is on TE4 and provider is FiOS.


----------



## JoeKustra

mlsnyc said:


> The 4pm game here in NYC is still showing KC vs NE. My Roamio is on TE4 and provider is FiOS.


Interesting. My TE4 has Buffalo at Las Vegas at 4pm. I'm not in the NYC DMA however.


----------



## mlsnyc

JoeKustra said:


> Interesting. My TE4 has Buffalo at Las Vegas at 4pm. I'm not in the NYC DMA however.


Just checked the FiOS guide for my area and it's still showing KC vs NE as well, so that probably explains it. Though it has it starting at 4:25pm, not 4pm as shown on my TiVo guide.

I think we're supposed to get the Indy vs Chi game that was bumped to that time slot as the national game. But not sure.


----------



## SteveD

After forcing connections every hour this morning, my TE3 finally updated at Noon ET with the correct NFL games, albeit still the wrong start times (FiOS NYC).


----------



## Mr Tony

TE3 Roamio did update at 11:01 CDT after a force with correct info

I'm impressed

edit: maybe not. I get a email that they resolved my lineup issue with CW Plus and even wrote a note
_Thank you for contacting TiVo's Channel Lineup Department.

We are glad to inform you that your channel lineup request has been completed. This is a miss from the reporter handling the main CWPLS, An updated schedule received which was missed. The reporter has now made the changes to grids and applied to future dates. Your TiVo will automatically receive the updated lineup within 24-48 hours. 
_
Sadly it still shows Schitt's Creek at 11 & 11:30 which is wrong in the Central Time Zone. Its at 10 & 10:30. Good god I even sent them the link of the programming guide for the central and mountain time zone from CW+ website and the programming guide from the station (KEYC) and zap2it. Thursday it updated but incorrect so I went into the ticket and put notes and again linked to the websites. Yet tivo.com and the Tivo show 11 & 11:30 (along with Goldbergs at 4 & 4:30 which is also incorrect). I mean this is one of the links I sent them. Its pretty cut and dry, don't ya think??
CST/MST - The CW PLUS TV

I guess I'll wait til tomorrow to see if it changes properly


----------



## NorthAlabama

my guide is a total wreck - between "tba", "tna" & "upcoming" i don't believe i have a full week ahead in the guide - i just initiated a connection, and it appears to be a large download, so we'll see if there's improvement when it completes.

i'm done submitting forms, they no longer work - i used to see resolution within 24 hours of submitting, but now i get a closed message several days later with little or no info, and a satisfaction survey - i'm calling from now on. if they want to type all the info, they can have at it.

next call is to billing...


----------



## humbb

**** Red said:


> After forcing connections every hour this morning, my TE3 finally updated at Noon ET with the correct NFL games, albeit still the wrong start times (FiOS NYC).


MNF update per ESPN:
"The game [NE/KC], which was originally scheduled for Sunday afternoon, will kick off at 7:05 p.m. ET and air on CBS. The Falcons-Packers Monday Night Football game will begin at 8:50 p.m. on ESPN."
For me, first game requires manual recording, second game requires add'l padding.


----------



## SteveD

Forcing a connection at Noon EDT today updated my TE3 guide to include the correct start times for both football games this evening for FiOS NYC DMA.


----------



## Mr Tony

I did a force and the CBS game showed up but its scheduled for 4 hours, not 3 like it **should** be


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> my guide is a total wreck - between "tba", "tna" & "upcoming" i don't believe i have a full week ahead in the guide - i just initiated a connection, and it appears to be a large download, so we'll see if there's improvement when it completes.


another full guide download this morning, and more broken data that was fixed yesterday - what a mess.

yesterday i had football followed by bb, today football disappeared and bb is listed at 7pm, then odaat and manhunt - i can't wait to see what happens after the next update...i'm guessing 4 hours of football?


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> TE3 Roamio did update at 11:01 CDT after a force with correct info
> 
> I'm impressed
> 
> edit: maybe not. I get a email that they resolved my lineup issue with CW Plus and even wrote a note
> _Thank you for contacting TiVo's Channel Lineup Department.
> 
> We are glad to inform you that your channel lineup request has been completed. This is a miss from the reporter handling the main CWPLS, An updated schedule received which was missed. The reporter has now made the changes to grids and applied to future dates. Your TiVo will automatically receive the updated lineup within 24-48 hours.
> _
> Sadly it still shows Schitt's Creek at 11 & 11:30 which is wrong in the Central Time Zone. Its at 10 & 10:30. Good god I even sent them the link of the programming guide for the central and mountain time zone from CW+ website and the programming guide from the station (KEYC) and zap2it. Thursday it updated but incorrect so I went into the ticket and put notes and again linked to the websites. Yet tivo.com and the Tivo show 11 & 11:30 (along with Goldbergs at 4 & 4:30 which is also incorrect). I mean this is one of the links I sent them. Its pretty cut and dry, don't ya think??
> CST/MST - The CW PLUS TV
> 
> I guess I'll wait til tomorrow to see if it changes properly


still isn't fixed so opened yet another ticket and again I linked to the CW Plus central time zone schedule. Ugh!


----------



## NorthAlabama

after two full guide downloads that corrected some, but not all, of my "tba", "upcoming", & "title not available", i repeated guided setup - the guide loading took _*4 hours *_to complete(it's never taken that long before), but it worked.

they closed my ticket (missing 3 days of local nbc guide beginning next monday) just before i tried the gs:


> Thank you for reporting this lineup issue. We have researched it thoroughly and regret to inform you the lineup information from the provider was not received within the processing times to make the updates to the lineup information.
> 
> If there are changes in the near future, these will be displayed on your TiVo after it automatically connects to the TiVo service.


i wish they could explain how gracepoint seems to be able to work through this...


----------



## Mr Tony

I'm kinda in the same boat that they have my NBC all jacked up. Just got done opening two tickets

-They have the news running from 10-10:30 which is incorrect (its 10:35 here in the Central Time Zone). Due to this it has every program after it "starting" 5 minutes early. So Fallon according to my guide starts at 10:30 and runs to 11:32 instead of 5 minutes later (10:35-11:37). Previously (up to Sept 14th) I wouldn't care as KEYC/KMNF signed off nightly after Lilly but now they have programming that I record and its all jacked up (have to basically use two tuners to fix it due to adding time that I shouldn't have to)
-Thursdays and ONLY Thursdays they list the news from 10-10:30 and then again from 10:30-11:05. This started the first week of NFL when NBC had the first game (but no other Thursday games) so on Thursdays I have to set a manual timer from 10:35-11:37 (or just record the 2nd news listing)
-and still issues with the CW lineup

Its frustrating having to babysit the to do list when I only have FOUR channels to babysit (my market only has 4 OTA stations). Hate to be folks who have a boatload of channels (even OTA). But hey tonight with the update they added to my channel list 4 low powered stations from Minneapolis (90 miles away) that I wouldn't see even if I still had my house in the Minneapolis suburbs


----------



## Mr Tony

so I love how I get an email today that one of my three tickets they need to do "additional research". The issue is the 2nd one in my above post (Thursdays and ONLY Thursdays they list the news from 10-10:30 and then again from 10:30-11:05.) This only happens on my local NBC (and yet zap2it and titantv show correct) and the neighboring NBC is also correct (I can't pick them up OTA)

Is it really that hard to remove the 2nd (incorrect) showing of the news on Thursday's only??? (yeah I know.....)


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> still isn't fixed so opened yet another ticket and again I linked to the CW Plus central time zone schedule. Ugh!


well it looks like its FINALLY fixed...but we'll see for how long


----------



## TishTash

What passes for Jimmy Kimmel Live, postgame edition:


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TishTash said:


> What passes for Jimmy Kimmel Live, postgame edition:


She appears on my TBAs for all shows too.


----------



## humbb

Today's MLB ALCS and NLCS games are missing on my box. All I have is an 8pm PT (???) "Wild Card" game on TBS. Nothing on FS1.

Edit: They have appeared after a reconnect this morning. My previous connection was around 3am.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Got a big update today on TE4 but no new data. No update yesterday either. Should have data out to 2 Sundays from now but it ends next Friday.

Edit: looks like today’s update took the MLB playoffs off the schedule until the World Series starts aside from Wild Card games which aren’t even going on now. Thanks again TiVo!


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Got a big update today on TE4 but no new data. No update yesterday either. Should have data out to 2 Sundays from now but it ends next Friday.
> Edit: looks like today's update took the MLB playoffs off the schedule until the World Series starts aside from Wild Card games which aren't even going on now. Thanks again TiVo!


My guide ends 8pm on Monday 10/26. Playoffs are still on the schedule.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> My guide ends 8pm on Monday 10/26. Playoffs are still on the schedule.


Strange that my Roamio hasn't picked up the updates. That's even after a reboot and repeat of guided setup for another TE4 bug.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My TE4 Roamio has picked up its updates as scheduled...in fact, it hasn't missed a single day since they switched to the new system.


----------



## mlsnyc

My TE4 Roamio only goes to Sat 10/24 (FiOS in NYC area). But recently the updates and the data have been good (*knocking on wood* as I say that) so at the moment I'm not too concerned about it catching up.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My TE4 Roamio has picked up its updates as scheduled...in fact, it hasn't missed a single day since they switched to the new system.


That's good. Mine has been more reliable but still misses some things like today.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That's good. Mine has been more reliable but still misses some things like today.


My TE4 has tonight's football game. Pat on the back for TE4's guide.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Mine only goes through 10-20. So annoying


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm good through 10/26 7pm central, te3.


----------



## Mr Tony

well slap my belly and call me Kamala 
this guy (the wrestler)-------->









After a huge update they finally fixed the three issues I've been opening tickets for. The CW issue was fixed over the weekend (Schitt's Creek showing at 11pm instead of 10pm)
They fixed the issue on Thursdays where they list the news from 10-10:30 and then again from 10:30-11:05 on NBC.
And after TEN plus months (since 12/1/19 when Gray launched KMNF-LD NBC) they FINALLY fixed the issue with late night. They use to have the news running from 10-10:30 which is incorrect (its 10:35 here in the Central Time Zone). Due to this it has every program after it "starting" 5 minutes early. So Fallon according to my guide starts at 10:30 and runs to 11:32 instead of 5 minutes later (10:35-11:37). Previously (up to Sept 14th) I wouldn't care as KEYC/KMNF signed off nightly after Lilly but now they have programming that I record and its all jacked up (have to basically use two tuners to fix it due to adding time that I shouldn't have to)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Got another update today with hollow data (TBA) on Sat. and Sun., 10/24 and 10/25, and data on Mon. 10/26 (full guide past 8 PM). This is a new one for me not sure I’ve seen this before. TE4 Roamio.


----------



## Mr Tony

I see with CBS having the singleheader Tivo decides to put the games at 4 hours. This shows on WCCO Minneapolis with the game from 3-7 and 60 minutes not listed. Maybe an update today will fix that


----------



## SteveD

unclehonkey said:


> I see with CBS having the singleheader Tivo decides to put the games at 4 hours. This shows on WCCO Minneapolis with the game from 3-7 and 60 minutes not listed. Maybe an update today will fix that


I just forced an update today and _60 Minutes_ is still not showing in the guide. I think Tivo has just given up on _60 Minutes_ all together.


----------



## Mr Tony

**** Red said:


> I just forced an update today and _60 Minutes_ is still not showing in the guide. I think Tivo has just given up on _60 Minutes_ all together.


Its only happening if you get a single late game on CBS
Early game only its good
Doubleheader week its good


----------



## Mr Tony

**** Red said:


> I just forced an update today and _60 Minutes_ is still not showing in the guide. I think Tivo has just given up on _60 Minutes_ all together.


I just did a force and while FOX was updated with the ballgame the CBS affiliate (Minneapolis) that has the late CBS game still shows for 4 hours


----------



## Razzer

unclehonkey said:


> I just did a force and while FOX was updated with the ballgame the CBS affiliate (Minneapolis) that has the late CBS game still shows for 4 hours


Ow. I just realize reading this thread that CBS actually _did_ run 60 Minutes last night - but if you relied on TiVo to record it for you, you would never know.

For anyone who - like me - missed it - here's a link to one of 60 Minutes' stories from yesterday's show (which I personally missed, due to the flawed guide).


----------



## JoeKustra

TE4 DST ends at 1am 11/1 depending where you look.


----------



## JoeKustra

Guide couldn't get it together this morning. I received data to 8pm on 11/4, but 3 channels have data to 11/5 at 12pm. That's a first. The rest are TBA. In a few hours I'll see if they get it right. But I hold out little hope.

Second Roamio is happy. Also has SNL as new. Update took 30 minutes to flush the TE4 errors from the box.


----------



## NorthAlabama

had another 5am-11pm slot of tba on 10/26 for msnbc, but it was corrected within 12 hours of submitting a ticket - this is the first trouble i've noticed since repeating guided setup.

one odd note - while i could track the ticket through my account at tivo.com, i never received an email acknowledging it was opened.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> one odd note - while i could track the ticket through my account at tivo.com, i never received an email acknowledging it was opened.


Wait a few months. This is why I write the issue on the email since it can be a while. Did it appear at TiVo.com?


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Wait a few months. This is why I write the issue on the email since it can be a while. Did it appear at TiVo.com?


yes. 


NorthAlabama said:


> ...while i could track the ticket through my account at tivo.com...


i added a response in the notes saying they could close the ticket, we'll see how long it takes (it's usually pretty quick).


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> had another 5am-11pm slot of tba on 10/26 for msnbc, but it was corrected within 12 hours of submitting a ticket - this is the first trouble i've noticed since repeating guided setup.


My turn: 10am to 6pm is TBA on 10/31 MSNBC. That used to happen every week. It goes away.


----------



## NorthAlabama

surprisingly, i have a schedule 10/31. i would have waited for a correction, but monday was a little close for me to wait.


----------



## mlsnyc

My guide is showing everything starting Sunday morning as being an hour ahead. For example the new Simpsons episode on Sunday starts at 7pm instead of 8pm. This is obviously because of the upcoming time change. But I seem to remember in the past they used the correct times since the clock will adjust. Hopefully the guide data will be fixed after the time change.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mlsnyc said:


> My guide is showing everything starting Sunday morning as being an hour ahead. For example the new Simpsons episode on Sunday starts at 7pm instead of 8pm. This is obviously because of the upcoming time change. But I seem to remember in the past they used the correct times since the clock will adjust. Hopefully the guide data will be fixed after the time change.


it happens this way every fall, no worries.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> it happens this way every fall, no worries.


Yeah, if you think about it everything really is showing the correct time. I guess the TiVo uses Greenwich Mean deep in its guts, and it just changes the way it calculates the display time when the shift happens. But the underlying time is correct.


----------



## mlsnyc

NorthAlabama said:


> it happens this way every fall, no worries.


I'll take your word for it but I could've sworn it wasn't shown this way in the past. The guide will show it as starting 8PM now, before the change. Not 7PM now and then after the time change the guide will show it correctly as 8PM. And I clearly remember the guide showing 2AM twice because I found it so weird but then after putting some thought into it realized that at 3AM the clock rolled back an hour which is why there were two 2AMs on the guide.


----------



## mlsnyc

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, if you think about it everything really is showing the correct time. I guess the TiVo uses Greenwich Mean deep in its guts, and it just changes the way it calculates the display time when the shift happens. But the underlying time is correct.


If it does store times in UTC, which is highly likely, it'd still have the correct time difference -- i.e. it'll be a 4-hour difference between UTC and NY time before the change and 5 hours after -- and reflect the times correctly.

Anyways, just have to see how the machine reacts on Sunday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mlsnyc said:


> I'll take your word for it but I could've sworn it wasn't shown this way in the past. The guide will show it as starting 8PM now, before the change. Not 7PM now and then after the time change the guide will show it correctly as 8PM. And I clearly remember the guide showing 2AM twice because I found it so weird but then after putting some thought into it realized that at 3AM the clock rolled back an hour which is why there were two 2AMs on the guide.


It's been like this for years. It used to be the way you remember, but that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## mlsnyc

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's been like this for years. It used to be the way you remember, but that was a LONG time ago.


Guess this should tell me it'll sort itself out if this is what you guys have been seeing for a while. Weird that I didn't notice until now.


----------



## mlsnyc

Well, now they're showing up with the correct times. So, at least on my Roamio, it's still as I remembered it. Just took a while to get there.


----------



## JoeKustra

My guide has no time problems. It is confused at 1am Sunday since it can't decide what to put in the second 1am time slot. Only change I expect to see is the end of the guide moving ahead 1 hour after Sunday.

BTW, no data this morning.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my te3 scheduled 1pm connection added data to 7pm 11/9 (si & guide), and both 1am's 11/1 look good (a handful of tba the first hour).


----------



## JoeKustra

One TE3 Roamio has prime time data to 11/18, as it should. But TDS is still on CCP. The Friday night special is ok.

TE4 is ok.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've got 2 days of "title not available" on most every channel 11/9 6pm - 11/11 6pm, then the guide picks up again, form submitted.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i've got 2 days of "title not available" on most every channel 11/9 6pm - 11/11 6pm, then the guide picks up again, form submitted.


Just received my first update. All good.


----------



## sharkster

I am so sick of this guide data mess! I can go into my 'To Do' list three or four times a day and still have to delete 30-40 hours of stuff that should NOT be recording. I don't even get how it keeps adding stuff between connections. 

I just don't understand how, when you have a Pass for 'new only' on shows, it keeps scheduling episodes that are clearly NOT shown as new. I have that happen consistently with a handful of shows for which I have Passes. 

Is it that freaking complicated?


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> I am so sick of this guide data mess!...Is it that freaking complicated?


only for tivo.


----------



## HerronScott

sharkster said:


> I am so sick of this guide data mess! I can go into my 'To Do' list three or four times a day and still have to delete 30-40 hours of stuff that should NOT be recording. I don't even get how it keeps adding stuff between connections.
> 
> I just don't understand how, when you have a Pass for 'new only' on shows, it keeps scheduling episodes that are clearly NOT shown as new. I have that happen consistently with a handful of shows for which I have Passes.
> 
> Is it that freaking complicated?


Are you having to delete shows scheduled to record in the next 4-5 days? Frequently, I'll see items in the ToDo list 7+ days out which shouldn't record but are scheduled due to incomplete guide data but I just ignore them and they clear up by themselves.

Scott


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> i've got 2 days of "title not available" on most every channel 11/9 6pm - 11/11 6pm, then the guide picks up again, form submitted.


i'm on the phone with tech support for guide issues, because i just about blew a gasket with this reply:



> To research and resolve your channel lineup issue, we will need further information. Please provide one to three examples of your channel lineup discrepancy in the following format:
> 
> The channel number
> The call letters as displayed on the TiVo Banner
> The title of the program as displayed on the TiVo Banner
> The correct title of the program
> The date and time of the example
> Upon receipt of these examples, we expect to have your channel lineup issue resolved within 7 business days.


i'm not about to list a few thousand programs across a hundred or so channels, and the rep has no clue how to help, so i'm holding for a supervisor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm on the phone with tech support for guide issues, because i just about blew a gasket with this reply:
> 
> ​i'm not about to list a few thousand programs across a hundred or so channels, and the rep has no clue how to help, so i'm holding for a supervisor.


Um..."one to three examples"?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Um..."one to three examples"?


yeah, i eventually saw that, but i've reached my reporting limits, so i called and let them know if they wanted to write it down, they could - i'm done.

this is a daily/weekly/monthly issue, and i'm _this close _to throwing tivo in the trash recycling (after removing and returning the cablecard, and picking up and installing an x1, of course).


----------



## ManeJon

On the guide screen I also see items with the NEW stamp that are not new. I had similar issues with prior providers but not as bad as with TIVO


----------



## NorthAlabama

well, i guess my call had an impact, i just checked my guide and a full, new (unscheduled) connection and download completed - no more "title not available" - much better.


----------



## Mr Tony

I see the CBS late game (if you are in an area that gets the late game on CBS...Minneapolis is one) shows wrong. It says game runs from 3-7 CST and 60 minutes is not listed

other markets that may be affected
-all of Wisconsin
-Cleveland
-Miami
-Rochester and Duluth, MN


----------



## sharkster

HerronScott said:


> Are you having to delete shows scheduled to record in the next 4-5 days? Frequently, I'll see items in the ToDo list 7+ days out which shouldn't record but are scheduled due to incomplete guide data but I just ignore them and they clear up by themselves.
> 
> Scott


Most of them are in the last several days of the guide data. What has made it feel more like I need to intervene is that it has started showing shows in 'to do' that s/b recording but won't because it says there is not enough space. Now, I'm rather neurotic about my 'My Shows' getting too full so I keep it at less than 30%, preferably less than 25%, so it's not like I'm running out of room.

I do get that if everything stayed in 'My Shows' and it kept recording more there w/b an excess, so that makes some sense. But the thing that is even more annoying is that some of them that I will delete out of 'To Do' come back the next day. They will still show as not new (generic data), but good grief. Used to be if I deleted anything out of 'to do' it stayed deleted. That's an odd one for me.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Most of them are in the last several days of the guide data. What has made it feel more like I need to intervene is that it has started showing shows in 'to do' that s/b recording but won't because it says there is not enough space. Now, I'm rather neurotic about my 'My Shows' getting too full so I keep it at less than 30%, preferably less than 25%, so it's not like I'm running out of room.
> I do get that if everything stayed in 'My Shows' and it kept recording more there w/b an excess, so that makes some sense. But the thing that is even more annoying is that some of them that I will delete out of 'To Do' come back the next day. They will still show as not new (generic data), but good grief. Used to be if I deleted anything out of 'to do' it stayed deleted. That's an odd one for me.


I see items being "re-added" sometimes. I just delete them again. But I really want to comment on two things.

Is your disk physically full? Do you know how to tell? There is no way to see if it is full. There is no item in System Information or elsewhere that shows that information. But you can determine if it is physically full with a simple test.

The Recently Deleted Recordings folder. It is not sorted. You will always enter at the top where you will be on the last program you put there. The last or bottom program is the one which will be killed next. To show this, recover the bottom program. Now delete that program. When you go back to the Recently Deleted folder, that program will be on top. Also, there is no reason to scroll up in that folder. Just move left then right.

To see if your disk is "full", check the bottom of Recently Deleted Recordings. Now delete a program. If the bottom program was "killed", your disk is full. Remember that folder is not sorted. The top is always to last program put there. The bottom is always the oldest program in that folder. My bottom program is a Late Show recorded on 5/1. I check every week and if that program has been killed, I kill the whole month. My 1TB Roamio has 170 programs in that folder, all about 1 hour of HD content and 1/3 45 minutes long.

Finally, the item in System Information "Free Disk Space" is just the "Recording Capacity" minus the size of all programs in My Shows. When it hits 100%, your Recently Deleted Programs folder should be empty.


----------



## sharkster

I hear ya, Joe.  I am so bad that I also keep my 'deleted' folder clean. Yup, I'm that weirdo.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> I hear ya, Joe.  I am so bad that I also keep my 'deleted' folder clean. Yup, I'm that weirdo.


happiness is an empty deleted items folder.


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> happiness is an empty deleted items folder.


You betcha! I don't like clutter and stuff like that, for me, feels like clutter.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> You betcha! I don't like clutter and stuff like that, for me, feels like clutter.


i clean up my deleted folder about once a week, only because i keep a handful of deleted shows at the bottom of the list that i may decide to undelete later if i run low on content - it's complicated.


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> i clean up my deleted folder about once a week, only because i keep a handful of deleted shows at the bottom of the list that i may decide to undelete later if i run low on content - it's complicated.


I do have to admit two things - 1) I go in there, usually, more than once a day, to delete stuff; and 2) I have a couple of things (some SD, so hardly any space taken) that I keep. Not sure why, I just do. It's like the thing of having stuff that you aren't using but you cannot get yourself to throw away, so you put it away neatly and know it's always there. 

Good thing I have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One thing I like about this place...I often end up feeling much less like a complete freak of nature.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I hear ya, Joe.  I am so bad that I also keep my 'deleted' folder clean. Yup, I'm that weirdo.


It's not weird, but it is a way to cause maximum wear on a minimum location on your hard drive. I let mine become full since I know that a "defrag" is also a side effect. That's why I delete a month at once.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> It's not weird, but it is a way to cause maximum wear on a minimum location on your hard drive. I let mine become full since I know that a "defrag" is also a side effect. That's why I delete a month at once.


Well, that's interesting. It is something of which I was unaware. Damn! It's like you think you are doing the right thing and maybe you're not (?). I'll try not doing it as frequently.


----------



## HerronScott

sharkster said:


> Most of them are in the last several days of the guide data. What has made it feel more like I need to intervene is that it has started showing shows in 'to do' that s/b recording but won't because it says there is not enough space. Now, I'm rather neurotic about my 'My Shows' getting too full so I keep it at less than 30%, preferably less than 25%, so it's not like I'm running out of room.
> 
> I do get that if everything stayed in 'My Shows' and it kept recording more there w/b an excess, so that makes some sense. But the thing that is even more annoying is that some of them that I will delete out of 'To Do' come back the next day. They will still show as not new (generic data), but good grief. Used to be if I deleted anything out of 'to do' it stayed deleted. That's an odd one for me.


I can't recall the last time that I saw something report that it won't record due to disk space. Do you see this showing in the ToDo list next to the scheduled recording? Note that we've been running our Roamio at 95% full for at least the past couple of years due to a back log of movies to watch and no issues with losing shows as we watch enough to keep around the same level (we vary up and down a few percentage). We do not use KUID at all.

Scott


----------



## NorthAlabama

i went to perform my weekly monday night connection last night, and found tivo had already completed it - the first time, ever. even following correcting my guide issues sunday, the regular connection hadn't changed until late yesterday. i'll keep an eye on this, tuesday mornings connection is at the regularly scheduled time.


----------



## dishrich

Rovi has tonight's Shark [email protected] EST as 2 hours (it's only 1 hour like normal) & 20/20 starting an hour late - while OF COURSE Gracenote has things listed correctly...


----------



## NorthAlabama

dishrich said:


> Rovi has tonight's Shark [email protected] EST as 2 hours (it's only 1 hour like normal) & 20/20 starting an hour late - while OF COURSE Gracenote has things listed correctly...


you mean your guide has listings other than "to be announced" or "title not available"? wow, how lucky...


----------



## dishrich

And actually this time, it worked out correctly for me, since ABC obviously preempted the 8-10 slot for the election coverage, then ended up running Shark [email protected] have a SP for 20/20, which was scheduled, but I also have been watching ST on & off, so I got it without me needing to alter anything. (unfortunately, no SM though...)


----------



## dishrich

Tonight's Card Sharks on ABC is being replaced with a tribute to Alex Trebek...obviously a very last minute change by ABC...


----------



## NorthAlabama

i had another 24-hour guide hole beginning 11/24 7pm on about 2 dozen channels, a mix of "title not available" and "to be announced", submitted the form last night, it was resolved tonight.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

NorthAlabama said:


> i had another 24-hour guide hole beginning 11/24 7pm on about 2 dozen channels, a mix of "title not available" and "to be announced", submitted the form last night, it was resolved tonight.


Does anyone know what is going on with TiVo and the stunning degradation of their program guide? Are they intentionally making the guide as bad as it has become?

I've got "title not available" holes and "to be announced" holes in the guide and they show no sign of being filled in with useful information.

I've nearly worn my fingers to a stub trying to keep up with reporting all these problems.

Doesn't TiVo have any manner of quality assurance for the program guide?

What in the world is going on here?


----------



## NorthAlabama

this began happening pre-rovi, while margret was still around, but has only gotten worse - yes, i wish they'd fix it, years dealing with it is too much.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> this began happening pre-rovi, while margret was still around, but has only gotten worse - yes, i wish they'd fix it, years dealing with it is too much.


It does show a lack of interest, but a crappy guide is better than no guide. I would expect more crap in the next 6 weeks as they purge all the "Season 2020."


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I just rolled back to TE3 this morning and did not get an update today (multiple forced connections all day). Am curious if anyone has gotten an update on TE4 or TE3?


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just rolled back to TE3 this morning and did not get an update today (multiple forced connections all day). Am curious if anyone has gotten an update on TE4 or TE3?


Both of my TE3 boxes received updates this morning. TE4 box is fine also.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Both of my TE3 boxes received updates this morning. TE4 box is fine also.


Ok but if memory serves me correctly, you don't force updates so those could be from yesterday, correct? I have data out to 12/1 prime time and today's update should've added 1 more day.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ok but if memory serves me correctly, you don't force updates so those could be from yesterday, correct? I have data out to 12/1 prime time and today's update should've added 1 more day.


Today's TE3 update was at 10:18am and my PIT is 12/1 with the guide data extending to 12/2 at noon. Next update is scheduled for 13:02 tomorrow, and if things are running good, it will add two days to PIT. Last Saturday I received my usual 2-day update but it was TE4-ish data that was fixed on Sunday.

I can tell you about every update in 2020. Since TE4 is daily I just track the pass/fail. It has always passed since going to the 3x updates.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Today's TE3 update was at 10:18am and my PIT is 12/1 with the guide data extending to 12/2 at noon. Next update is scheduled for 13:02 tomorrow, and if things are running good, it will add two days to PIT. Last Saturday I received my usual 2-day update but it was TE4-ish data that was fixed on Sunday.
> 
> I can tell you about every update in 2020. Since TE4 is daily I just track the pass/fail. It has always passed since going to the 3x updates.


I had been getting updates pretty good before I decided to roll back and wondered if the non-update today was due to problems with TE3 updates that lead me to go to TE4 in the first place. Will see if it works out or not. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've got another "title not available" hole 6pm 11/30 - 6pm 12/1. it's far enough away i'm going to wait to see if it self-corrects.


----------



## JoeKustra

First Roamio: nothing at scheduled update, 9:05am. No bad data, just no data.

update: applied power to Premiere and spare Roamio. Looks like 12/1 is all we get today.

update: Second update at 2pm was complete to 12/3, so the hamsters slept in.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> First Roamio: nothing at scheduled update, 9:05am. No bad data, just no data.
> 
> update: applied power to Premiere and spare Roamio. Looks like 12/1 is all we get today.
> 
> update: Second update at 2pm was complete to 12/3, so the hamsters slept in.


Yes, I got that one too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

back when margret was around, she always said to check for updates around 5-5:30pm (central), so i rounded it up to 6pm, and have been using that as my go-to connection time ever since. i know the updates come earlier, but that's usually when i'm not home, and it helps to catch late updates just before prime time, just in case.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> back when margret was around, she always said to check for updates around 5-5:30pm (central), so i rounded it up to 6pm, and have been using that as my go-to connection time ever since. i know the updates come earlier, but that's usually when i'm not home, and it helps to catch late updates just before prime time, just in case.


With TE3, updates are (usually) never scheduled after 6pm or before 2am. An exception would be a Restart. My TE4 scheduled guide updates don't violate those rules either. I think TE4 gets the data at 10pm but if the internet fails when an update is required, TE4 waits over 5 hours before trying again.

I'd give anything to have somebody from TiVo post an explanation of the guide. Hell, they could write a book on the subject.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> i've got another "title not available" hole 6pm 11/30 - 6pm 12/1. it's far enough away i'm going to wait to see if it self-corrects.


i went ahead and submitted a form monday night once i realized a holiday was on the horizon, and it was corrected with tonight's download.


----------



## JoeKustra

No data on TE3 Roamio this morning. Hamsters ate too much turkey.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> No data on TE3 Roamio this morning. Hamsters ate too much turkey.


well that sucks since Rovi/Rivo/Tivo again has my FOX programming screwed up
No basketball game listed at 10am CST (regular programming listed)
No football game listed at noon (regular programming listed)
football pre-game listed for an hour at 2:30 (should be the game at noon)
hey they have the right listing at 3:30 (the afternoon game)

Its not like that is a recent change. The games have been scheduled for a couple weeks now


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> No data on TE3 Roamio this morning. Hamsters ate too much turkey.


Didn't get one yesterday either. Will see if they take a long weekend and maybe even go hunting on Monday.


----------



## Mr Tony

I just did a force update on my TE3 Roamio about 15 minutes ago (10:20 CST) and now have programming listed up to 12/10 (it was at 12/7 earlier)


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> I just did a force update on my TE3 Roamio about 15 minutes ago (10:20 CST) and now have programming listed up to 12/10 (it was at 12/7 earlier)


Looks like hamsters woke up. My first update went well.


----------



## Mr Tony

whoa...TWO updates yesterday
-morning update had the Ravens/Steelers game in the guide for today at noon (CST)
-a force update moved the game to Tuesday (where its suppose to be played) plus had some minor updates to the guide (some TBA's filled in)


----------



## mlsnyc

Tried to report a wrong listing (Tivo Customer Support Community) but got a server error. Maybe TiVo doesn't want to know about their crap guide data any more.


----------



## Mr Tony

So I see they still haven't fixed that if you have only a late CBS game 60 minutes doesn't show in the guide (shows NFL from 3-7 CST)
This is only the 2nd time Mankato has had just a late CBS game (week 10 was the other for obvious reasons...if you forgot there was no early CBS games that week due to Masters)


----------



## JoeKustra

mlsnyc said:


> Tried to report a wrong listing (Tivo Customer Support Community) but got a server error. Maybe TiVo doesn't want to know about their crap guide data any more.


Just tried - looks ok.


----------



## mlsnyc

I'm still getting the same error when I submit. I tried on Safari, Edge, and Chrome. And I cleared browser data as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

Happy New Year. December was the first month with TE3 having no missing or bad updates in 2000. Now if they can spend some time on the quality of data. I still have a ton of TBA. ABC for 1/3/21 prime time has been TBA for a week (TE3 and TE4). None are football related.


----------



## cwerdna

Argh... I'm seeing a "title not available" in the guide in the Bay Area across multiple channels on my Bolt+. It's quite strange.

I hope it eventually self-corrects.


----------



## JoeKustra

cwerdna said:


> Argh... I'm seeing a "title not available" in the guide in the Bay Area across multiple channels on my Bolt+. It's quite strange.
> I hope it eventually self-corrects.


Correcting for time zone, if the data stops at 4pm you are getting a dose of TE4 data. That will correct itself.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

2 days of no updates for me.


----------



## morac

Same here. My box last made a connection at 10 am today, but there’s only guide data till Sun 1/17.


----------



## JoeKustra

TE3 Service Connection at 7am took me to 1/19 (end of data/guide is 1/20 at 12pm). Yesterday was nothing.


----------



## morac

My guide is actually up to 1/21 noon (1/20 in SI screen) now, so I gained 3 days today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Last night, for the first time since TE4 switched over to their new system, I didn't get new Guide Data...


----------



## JoeKustra

Does is have "failed" in System Information? This is strange. My TE4 had a paragraph above the menu bar that left too quick for me to read. But it did the normal one day advance.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my te3 received 3 days sunday night, and another day on monday night, so i'm finally caught up - the best news? it's been a month since i've needed to submit a lineup request for tba or tna (and the app no longer logs me out after a week, either).


----------



## JoeKustra

On 1/2 I received TE4 type data on my TE3. It's been good since then. I just wait a day anymore.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Last night, for the first time since TE4 switched over to their new system, I didn't get new Guide Data...


Happened again tonight. I still have Guide Data only up to 6:00pm on 1/23, when it should now be 1/25.


----------



## JoeKustra

All good here. TE3 and TE4. No change in quality.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> All good here. TE3 and TE4. No change in quality.


Huh. Wonder why I'm suddenly getting left behind? For the first time since the New Era began...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Today at 6:00pm I forced a call just to see if anything had changed since last night, and to my surprise I got new data not only through 1/26 (which would have been last night's data), but 1/27 (which is tonight's). So not only did I get all the data, but tonight's came earlier than I've ever seen it!


----------



## bellbm

Just noticed I have not guide data past 1/17. Tried several forced connections and nothing. Called Tivo support and they are no help. This company is such garbage.


----------



## NorthAlabama

report a lineup issue, mine are generally fixed in 24 hours this way:

ReportLineup (tivo.com)


----------



## johnbrown44

Thx for link.
Had an issue of double listings for a channel and it's 2 sub channels after rescanning after a repack.
After rescan 2 instances of the 3 channels appeared in guide, but only one instance of each tuned a channel. But the ones that tuned had blank guides, and the ones that did not tune had the guide info. This lasted 5-7 days.

Filed a report with support at 1/15, 3am, fixed in an hour. Could be coincidence.
At any rate they seem to be on top of things.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ok, this was bound to happen eventually...


----------



## NorthAlabama

so much for the software update correcting "tna," just submitted a lineup form for 19 channels (that i know of) missing guide data 2/4 6pm - 2/5 6pm...


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> so much for the software update correcting "tna," just submitted a lineup form for 19 channels (that i know of) missing guide data 2/4 6pm - 2/5 6pm...


resolved tonight, so that's good. interesting observation, while the ticket showed up under "support" online as "resolution sent," they never emailed me a ticket number - i guess we're familiar enough now to avoid pleasantries.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> resolved tonight, so that's good. interesting observation, while the ticket showed up under "support" online as "resolution sent," they never emailed me a ticket number - i guess we're familiar enough now to avoid pleasantries.


It takes longer to send the fixed email, but it includes the problem in English. The rating form usually happens the following day.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> It takes longer to send the fixed email, but it includes the problem in English. The rating form usually happens the following day.


i was speaking of the _opening _of the ticket - yes, the closing and survey followed as expected.


----------



## davidscarter

So here's a guide data story...

(Roamio Pro, TE3, for those keeping track at home...)

I noticed that both the Saturday afternoon and today's Monday morning scheduled service connections resulted in guide data being downloaded, but no actual extension in the actual guide data! (The Sunday morning scheduled connection was empty as expected.) Combined with Friday afternoon's scheduled connection being empty, this led to my guide data being three days behind. 

The odd thing of course was that the two connections had received guide data, but the guide had not been extended. And Saturday's connection was for two days of guide data, as would have been expected with a null day on Friday. (How can I tell what the size of a data download is? The time difference between the guide connection time and the last indexing time is a pretty good indication of how big the download was.) And there wasn't the TBA at the end of the guide for the missing days—there was just nothing. So this wasn't like previous times where the Tivo wasn't getting new data; it was more like the data was being downlaoded, and the Tivo went through all the motions of loading new data, but it just didn't extended the guide.

For kicks, I decided to follow the standard advice of Tivo, which is to do a hard reboot then force two consecutive connections. I wasn't expecting anything, but imagine my surprise when the first forced connection after the forced restart led to a very sizable data download! I did a second (empty) forced connection just to be thorough, and then went and checked the guide and it had been extended to the expected date.

(Probably not related, but I'll add for completeness: I noticed both before and after fixing the problem that my guide data no longer goes through 7:59pm ET on the last day, but only to 6:59pm...)

So, chalk one up for the standard Tivo advice, I suppose. Also, I wonder if the Tivo would have eventually figured things out on its own without my intervention?


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> (Probably not related, but I'll add for completeness: I noticed both before and after fixing the problem that my guide data no longer goes through 7:59pm ET on the last day, but only to 6:59pm...)


You should get that hour back on 3/14/21. The change depends on your software and service connection.


----------



## davidscarter

JoeKustra said:


> You should get that hour back on 3/14/21. The change depends on your software and service connection.


hmm. DST has never been a factor in the guide ending time before. But ???


----------



## morac

I haven’t gotten an update in a few days on my TE3 Roamio. I only have guide data till Mon 2/15 (2/16 6 pm) and my box made a connection 1.5 hours ago. I should have data till 2/17 at this point.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I haven't gotten an update in a few days on my TE3 Roamio. I only have guide data till Mon 2/15 (2/16 6 pm) and my box made a connection 1.5 hours ago. I should have data till 2/17 at this point.


My Roamio guide runs to 2/17 at noon with no TBA at the end.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> My Roamio guide runs to 2/17 at noon with no TBA at the end.


TE3 or TE4?

I noticed the online guide for my Roamio goes out to 2/17 evening, but the actual box guide only goes out to 2/16 evening. As such there's seem to be another days worth of data that the box isn't downloading.

Edit:

Rebooted the box and forced a couple of connections for fun, but nothing new is downloading. It looks like right now I'm only a day behind. If it's not downloading by next week, I guess I'll need to do a repeat guided setup.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> TE3 or TE4?
> I noticed the online guide for my Roamio goes out to 2/17 evening, but the actual box guide only goes out to 2/16 evening. As such there's seem to be another days worth of data that the box isn't downloading.
> Edit:
> Rebooted the box and forced a couple of connections for fun, but nothing new is downloading. It looks like right now I'm only a day behind. If it's not downloading by next week, I guess I'll need to do a repeat guided setup.


I have both, but TE3 was the reference. TE4 always has TBA at the end. The 6pm data cutoff would be normal for TE4. I used to get TE4 guide data on my TE3 box, but that hasn't happened in weeks.

It should correct tomorrow.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I have both, but TE3 was the reference. TE4 always has TBA at the end. The 6pm data cutoff would be normal for TE4. I used to get TE4 guide data on my TE3 box, but that hasn't happened in weeks.
> 
> It should correct tomorrow.


When I say 7 pm, I mean the box has guide data out to 2/16 7 pm, but do to the GUI bug the guide only shows data till 2/16 noon. There is another 7 hours of data though since I have things in my To Do list at 5 pm on 2/16. Using the Tivo iOS app is a work around for that.

My box should have data till 2/17 pm though. I can see said guide data in the Tivo iOS app, but can't schedule or do anything with it since the data itself isn't on the box.

I'm hoping the box downloads the data tomorrow or something. I don't think repeating guided setup fixes issues if the box isn't downloading new data at all, only if it has bad data on it.

Reportedly the CPI&TDL functionality bricking the box was fixed in the recent TE3 software update, but I don't want to be the Guinea pig who tests that out.


----------



## morac

I got data today up till Fri 2/19 afternoon, but there is no data from 2/16 7 pm to 2/18 7 pm. The entire guide shows "Upcoming: <program name>" for every channel.

Any chance this will fix itself?


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I got data today up till Fri 2/19 afternoon, but there is no data from 2/16 7 pm to 2/18 7 pm. The entire guide shows "Upcoming: <program name>" for every channel.
> 
> Any chance this will fix itself?


yes, there's a chance that "title not available" may eventually correct, but there's no telling how close to the air dates it will happen, and occasionally it never self-corrects.

i generally wait until it's within a week to submit a ticket, and it's corrected in roughly 24 hours as they'll trigger a full guide download (i have way too much experience with this).


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, there's a chance that "title not available" may eventually correct, but there's no telling how close to the air dates it will happen, and occasionally it never self-corrects.
> 
> i generally wait until it's within a week to submit a ticket, and it's corrected in roughly 24 hours as they'll trigger a full guide download (i have way too much experience with this).


Last time I fixed something similar by repeating guided setup which I guess does the same thing, but it "wastes" an hour of time where the box is unusable. Also last time, guide data stopped updating for all previously downloaded days. I'm not sure if that's happening now or not.

Because repeating guided setup is somewhat of a pain to do, I was hoping to avoid doing that. I've never tried submitting a ticket to fix that.

Is that just the report a lineup issue form?

On a side note, my guide broke the day I got an email response to a an earlier lineup issue form report. I'd like to think that was a coincidence, but...


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Last time I fixed something similar by repeating guided setup which I guess does the same thing, but it "wastes" an hour of time where the box is unusable. Also last time, guide data stopped updating for all previously downloaded days. I'm not sure if that's happening now or not.
> 
> Because repeating guided setup is somewhat of a pain to do, I was hoping to avoid doing that. I've never tried submitting a ticket to fix that.
> 
> Is that just the report a lineup issue form?
> 
> On a side note, my guide broke the day I got an email response to a an earlier lineup issue form report. I'd like to think that was a coincidence, but...


yeah, the ReportLineup (tivo.com) form, and i agree, it beats repeating guided setup, even though you have to wait a day or so.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah, the ReportLineup (tivo.com) form, and i agree, it beats repeating guided setup, even though you have to wait a day or so.


I tried using this form to create a ticket about the "to be announced" in the guide from 2/16 to 2/18 and the response I got was that there is guide data for those days and that they created a case number for me and I need to call in to support.

Based on that it sounds like they won't or can't push the guide data down. How did you get them to do so?


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I tried using this form to create a ticket about the "to be announced" in the guide from 2/16 to 2/18 and the response I got was that there is guide data for those days and that they created a case number for me and I need to call in to support.
> 
> Based on that it sounds like they won't or can't push the guide data down. How did you get them to do so?


it's all in how you fill the form, i've gotten the bogus response twice, but was able to re-submit again immediately and it returned the expected results (it also may have to do with who processed the form?).

i pick three of the affected channels and use these programs for the first three field groups in the guide data report. then, in the comments, i write a short note saying that "19 channels above and below are showing 'to be announced' in the guide on [date(s)]:" next, i list the other 16 (the number used in this example) below my short note in the comments. if i don't know the missing programs, i look them up through the xfinity online guide (gracenote), and list them as the "source."

it (usually) works like a charm, hope this helps.l


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> it's all in how you fill the form, i've gotten the bogus response twice, but was able to re-submit again immediately and it returned the expected results (it also may have to do with who processed the form?).
> 
> i pick three of the affected channels and use these programs for the first three field groups in the guide data report. then, in the comments, i write a short note saying that "19 channels above and below are showing 'to be announced' in the guide on [date(s)]:" next, i list the other 16 (the number used in this example) below my short note in the comments. if i don't know the missing programs, i look them up through the xfinity online guide (gracenote), and list them as the "source."
> 
> it (usually) works like a charm, hope this helps.l


I noticed that I have a bunch of TBA's for tomorrow as well, so I'm just going to repeat guided setup. Hopefully it fixes it.

Edit:

It took 15 minutes for the first part to complete, where I regain access to the box. Tomorrow's guide looks good, so I'm assuming once the box makes it's next connection it will grab the remaining missing data.

On a side note, I now have the impeachment trial in my guide.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I noticed that I have a bunch of TBA's for tomorrow as well, so I'm just going to repeat guided setup. Hopefully it fixes it.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It took 15 minutes for the first part to complete, where I regain access to the box. Tomorrow's guide looks good, so I'm assuming once the box makes it's next connection it will grab the remaining missing data.
> 
> On a side note, I now have the impeachment trial in my guide.


yes, if it's within a couple of days, repeating guided setup is the best workaround, glad you've got your guide back (i grabbed impeachment over the weekend).


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, if it's within a couple of days, repeating guided setup is the best workaround, glad you've got your guide back (i grabbed impeachment over the weekend).


Everything is all good now.

I think it took less time to repeat guided setup, then it took to fill out the report a lineup form, so I'll just go that route in the future.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Everything is all good now.
> 
> I think it took less time to repeat guided setup, then it took to fill out the report a lineup form, so I'll just go that route in the future.


...until it fails to load the guide, throwing a tivo connection error...


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> ...until it fails to load the guide, throwing a tivo connection error...


Well if that happens, I don't think either recovery mechanism will work as the box will inevitable run out of guide data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One time when I tried the repeat guided setup, it wiped out everything on my box...One-Pass list, recordings, everything.

Never again...


----------



## morac

That's weird since RGS doesn't even reboot the box. I tried it because it's "safer" than doing a CPG&TDL, which has been known to brick boxes (though that's reportedly been fixed).


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Well if that happens, I don't think either recovery mechanism will work as the box will inevitable run out of guide data.


actually, no - this is a guided setup only issue, not a connection issue (different server?), that happens from time to time, and it's no fun when it appears...


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> actually, no - this is a guided setup only issue, not a connection issue (different server?), that happens from time to time, and it's no fun when it appears...


So, out of curiosity, how do you resolve it?


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> So, out of curiosity, how do you resolve it?


before rovi? dm margret or ted. now? open tickets daily and wait, while you schedule manual recordings until they get around to figuring out how to resolve it...

eta: oops! even worse - no manual recordings, so you go into the signal strength meter and watch live tv only, with the test banner across the bottom covering a third of the screen...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Guide updates been a little jacked up past couple days even though they have sent something through during the connection. They didn’t fix the Flyers Tahoe game for today among missing info on the backend of the guide.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the next day following my last lineup form, i had another day of mixed tba and tna, the a few days later a second day, but they corrected with a full download before they were close enough to submit another form - progress!


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Guide updates been a little jacked up past couple days even though they have sent something through during the connection. They didn't fix the Flyers Tahoe game for today among missing info on the backend of the guide.


If your data ends at 7pm and it's TBA after that you have what I call a TE4 guide. Both of my TE3 Roamio boxes received that yesterday. It should correct today.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> If your data ends at 7pm and it's TBA after that you have what I call a TE4 guide. Both of my TE3 Roamio boxes received that yesterday. It should correct today.


That's exactly what it is but I'm not sure what it means?


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That's exactly what it is but I'm not sure what it means?


Still bad. It means TiVo has idiots working for them.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Still bad. It means TiVo has idiots working for them.


Ha! Looks like they got something sorted out today and seems to be better.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ha! Looks like they got something sorted out today and seems to be better.


I'm not seeing anything better today. I'm still seeing TBA from 7 PM Friday 3/5 to Sat 3/6. The only difference from yesterday is that my System Info screen now says I have guide data to Sat 3/6 (from Fri 3/5), but no actual data downloaded.

Edit: A quick check at http://online.tivo.com/start/guide (not logged in) is showing TBA for both Sat 3/5 and Sun 3/6, so basically SNAFU.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ha! Looks like they got something sorted out today and seems to be better.


It's going to depend when your service connect time was. TE4 is, of course, perfect.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I'm not seeing anything better today. I'm still seeing TBA from 7 PM Friday 3/5 to Sat 3/6. The only difference from yesterday is that my System Info screen now says I have guide data to Sat 3/6 (from Fri 3/5), but no actual data downloaded.
> 
> Edit: A quick check at http://online.tivo.com/start/guide (not logged in) is showing TBA for both Sat 3/5 and Sun 3/6, so basically SNAFU.


Have you forced a connection? I did around lunch time and got a big update that sorted it all out.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> It's going to depend when your service connect time was. TE4 is, of course, perfect.


I never leave it to chance, force them a few times a day, and got it at lunch time.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Have you forced a connection? I did around lunch time and got a big update that sorted it all out.


After I read this, I checked the online guide and there's now data till Sunday evening. Normally I'd just wait for my box to connect again tomorrow, but decided to force a connection and it's loading something large now.


----------



## morac

It’s been awhile but the TBA are back again starting 4/5 at 8 pm.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> It's been awhile but the TBA are back again starting 4/5 at 8 pm.


man, that's a bummer, i feel your pain.

i searched "tba" and "tna" in my guide, and surprisingly only two instances - "tba" for a local affiliate movie, and 19 hours on one _*music choice*_ channel...


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> man, that's a bummer, i feel your pain.
> 
> i searched "tba" and "tna" in my guide, and surprisingly only two instances - "tba" for a local affiliate movie, and 19 hours on one _*music choice*_ channel...


So far it's the kind of "To Be Announced" that appear at the end of the guide and not in the middle. It's also the same in the online guide, which means the server data is missing, so it's likely it will get fixed at some point. I'm not going to worry about it unless it doesn't get fixed for several days.


----------



## wish_bgr

Has anyone receive the updated logo for the former Fox RSN networks over to Bally’s? I see it over on Spectrum’s app in the guide…haven’t looked at TiVo guide as I usually hide the channels on my customized guide


----------



## Kurs0010

I have one TiVo with guide data going out two weeks but the other only 1 week. The 1 week TiVo also has wrong lineup info. Both are connected and everything else runs fine. What is going on!?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Kurs0010 said:


> I have one TiVo with guide data going out two weeks but the other only 1 week. The 1 week TiVo also has wrong lineup info. Both are connected and everything else runs fine. What is going on!?


does it show a recent good connection, or could there be an issue with your network? if it's connecting, and the lineup is wrong, repeat guided setup for your service provider, the guide will fully repopulate when it's complete, and you won't lose any 1p's or recordings.


----------



## Kurs0010

NorthAlabama said:


> does it show a recent good connection, or could there be an issue with your network? if it's connecting, and the lineup is wrong, repeat guided setup for your service provider, the guide will fully repopulate when it's complete, and you won't lose any 1p's or recordings.


I just did the repeat guided setup and it's been stuck on 'organizing' for over an hour! Do I unplug it or wait longer? I'm scared the box is toast!


----------



## NorthAlabama

Kurs0010 said:


> I just did the repeat guided setup and it's been stuck on 'organizing' for over an hour! Do I unplug it or wait longer? I'm scared the box is toast!


let it run.


----------



## Kurs0010

NorthAlabama said:


> let it run.


I made it through the Guided Setup, but I still don't have any guide info past Monday. Is there anything I can try besides a dreaded tech phone call?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Kurs0010 said:


> I made it through the Guided Setup, but I still don't have any guide info past Monday. Is there anything I can try besides a dreaded tech phone call?


The initial setup only grabs short-term data. Over the coming hours, the rest should populate.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Kurs0010 said:


> I made it through the Guided Setup, but I still don't have any guide info past Monday. Is there anything I can try besides a dreaded tech phone call?


it automatically connects again 30 minutes following a reboot, it will pick up the full guide then - if it doesn't, trigger a connection later today.

are the channels right in the guide?


----------



## Kurs0010

NorthAlabama said:


> it automatically connects again 30 minutes following a reboot, it will pick up the full guide then - if it doesn't, trigger a connection later today.
> 
> are the channels right in the guide?


The channels are all correct and it shows it's connected but still no data past Monday


----------



## Kurs0010

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The initial setup only grabs short-term data. Over the coming hours, the rest should populate.


It's been over two hours and still no luck!


----------



## NorthAlabama

Kurs0010 said:


> The channels are all correct and it shows it's connected but still no data past Monday


force another connection in settings, wait an hour or so, then check again.


----------



## Kurs0010

NorthAlabama said:


> force another connection in settings, wait an hour or so, then check again.


THANK YOU! I have the right guide data and almost two weeks out! I am so grateful I did not have to call tech:grinning:


----------



## NorthAlabama

just noticed, following today's connection, i'm now missing guide data for most channels 4/24 7pm - 4/25 7pm, tna - i'm repeating guided setup, because i'm tired of filling out the form at the moment, and we did have channel id's change from fss to bally.

guided setup is taking longer than i remember, next time i'll probably use the form, at least i don't lose tv during the process...

eta: i didn't work, i still have tna 4/24 - 4/25, so i get to fill out the form, too...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> just noticed, following today's connection, i'm now missing guide data for most channels 4/24 7pm - 4/25 7pm, tna - i'm repeating guided setup, because i'm tired of filling out the form at the moment, and we did have channel id's change from fss to bally.
> 
> guided setup is taking longer than i remember, next time i'll probably use the form, at least i don't lose tv during the process...
> 
> eta: i didn't work, i still have tna 4/24 - 4/25, so i get to fill out the form, too...


Its not your box, there are guide issues on those dates. I think @JoeKustra calls this TE4 style updates.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Its not your box, there are guide issues on those dates. I think @JoeKustra calls this TE4 style updates.


i thought the te4 style referred to "tba" at the end? maybe not?

anyway, my issue is 9 days in, affects locals and their subs, and good data picks back up on days 11 & 12 - they probably just nixed my ever repeating guided setup for tna ever again.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Its not your box, there are guide issues on those dates. I think @JoeKustra calls this TE4 style updates.


Not the same thing. Those are TBA at the end of the guide where the guide displays past 7 pm. This is just a missing day.

For what it's worth I had guide data for those days when I checked several hours ago.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i thought the te4 style referred to "tba" at the end? maybe not?


You are correct. "TE4" on TE3 box is at the end only. BTW, it is normal to have a lot of TBA on the last guide day. I haven't had the issue in a while, but I miss the CPI&TDL function. Think of it as an 8-day guide with some trailing guesses.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> You are correct. "TE4" on TE3 box is at the end only. BTW, it is normal to have a lot of TBA on the last guide day. I haven't had the issue in a while, but I miss the CPI&TDL function. Think of it as an 8-day guide with some trailing guesses.


the end of the guide doesn't bother me, but the donut holes never go away, and only move closer each day, until you miss that day's recordings.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> the end of the guide doesn't bother me, but the donut holes never go away, and only move closer each day, until you miss that day's recordings.


Ahh ok. I had a donut hole also but it's since been closed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ahh ok. I had a donut hole also but it's since been closed.


thanks to the lineup request, so is mine - they triggered a full guide download, and all is well.


----------



## TivoJD

JoeKustra said:


> You are correct. "TE4" on TE3 box is at the end only. BTW, it is normal to have a lot of TBA on the last guide day. I haven't had the issue in a while, but I miss the CPI&TDL function. Think of it as an 8-day guide with some trailing guesses.


Since the last couple of updates on my Roamios, haven't had any trouble with CPI&TDL. I am at 20.7.4d.RC13 and it has worked on Roamio Basic, Plus, Pro and Roamio OTA.


----------



## JoeKustra

My 15:00 east coast feed update missing data today. Hamsters are AWOL.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sill have Program Information To: 5/1.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Sill have Program Information To: 5/1.


same here, most channels are "tba" from 4/30 7pm forward.

eta: today's update took my guide to 5/4 7pm.


----------



## NorthAlabama

well, spoke too soon, the donut hole beginning 4/30 7pm is back for many channels, this time as "tna" (form submitted)...


----------



## davidscarter

Yeah, since late last week I've only had new guide data every other day: 

Thursday afternoon: Yes (1 day)
Friday afternoon: No
Saturday afternoon Yes (2 days)
Sunday morning: No (but not expected, as it's the same as the Sat afternoon connection)
Monday morning: No
Tuesday morning: Yes (2 days)
Wednesday morning: No.

Thursday is usually the connection switches to afternoon and I typically get two days; so will I get three days worth tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> well, spoke too soon, the donut hole beginning 4/30 7pm is back for many channels, this time as "tna" (form submitted)...


update: well, unlike the last form that was processed quickly and triggered a full guide download to my tivo the next day, this time they claimed it was trouble with my device/network/etc. and i needed to call tech support - i bet they wish they hadn't done that now, as they received an earful from me on the call.

since repeating guided setup doesn't work, they now claim the cpi&tdl issue that would resolve the issue on my end, but that bricks tivo in the process, is now fixed, but i'm not willing to try it on my premiere, because if it isn't fixed, then i'd have to go all the way to comcast to pick up one of their boxes to replace mine.

i have no more time to fight tivo right now, i'll send another form tonight when i get home, but this is beyond ridiculous, and i told tivo as much.


----------



## davidscarter

davidscarter said:


> Thursday is usually the connection switches to afternoon and I typically get two days; so will I get three days worth tomorrow afternoon?


Welp, today's connection came earlier than usual for Thursday (before Noon); it did download new guide data and ran indexing long enough to be two days worth.

BUT... The guide didn't actually extend  It's still only through 5/1, so it's three days behind.

I tried forcing a connection in the afternoon-no new guide data. Tried a hard reboot, then forcing two service connections-still no new guide data.

We'll see if the Friday afternoon service connection brings any guide extension...


----------



## JoeKustra

How guide updates (should) work on TE3:

"About every 26 hours a Service Connection is made. No scheduled connections from 6pm to 2am. This means there will always be a day with no updates. There will always be a day where the guide is extended two days. If you force a connection it will interrupt this pattern, but only temporarily. A connection will usually be made within 30 minutes of a restart. All times are ET. My "dead" day is Tuesday. These guide extension are not related to the quality of the data or any other content, like late night guest descriptions."

I made that post in 2017. Some things don't change. One Roamio, just checked, has Program Information To: at 5/3, which it was yesterday. Other TE3 Roamio made its service connection and is also 5/3 so no data today for me.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Guide updates had been humming along pretty good for months. Now it’s back to random hits and misses.


----------



## davidscarter

davidscarter said:


> We'll see if the Friday afternoon service connection brings any guide extension...


Nope, no new guide data this afternoon, and thus no guide extension. Still stuck on guide data through 5/1 (four days behind where it should be...)


----------



## lhvetinari

Here's one for you: not only did this week's Samantha Bee get a generic description, it got a generic Spanish description









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morac

davidscarter said:


> Nope, no new guide data this afternoon, and thus no guide extension. Still stuck on guide data through 5/1 (four days behind where it should be...)


Something seems very wrong with your box or maybe the zip code data.

My box has program info to 5/3 (out to 5/4 7 pm) . It had the same yesterday so I got nothing today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> i have no more time to fight tivo right now, i'll send another form tonight when i get home, but this is beyond ridiculous, and i told tivo as much.


update: i was too tired to complete another lineup form last night, so i added notes to the escalation item on my account support page, and the guide was fixed when i came home.

when they sent the survey, i wrote quite a bit about guide data issues and lack of competent tech support to help resolve them.


----------



## NorthAlabama

lhvetinari said:


> Here's one for you: not only did this week's Samantha Bee get a generic description, it got a generic Spanish description


you did better than me, my tivo didn't record sam this week because it was a "duplicate" (even though it was "new" with an oad of 4/21/21)...


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> Something seems very wrong with your box or maybe the zip code data.
> 
> My box has program info to 5/3 (out to 5/4 7 pm) . It had the same yesterday so I got nothing today.


A similar issue happened with my box a couple of months ago, when it was downloading new guide data but not indexing it. (see Daily Guide Updates )

I'm going to try another hard reboot and forced connection this afternoon when (hopefully) new guide data is available, since that fixed things the last time. If not, then I'll repeat guided set-up and see what happens...


----------



## JoeKustra

lhvetinari said:


> Here's one for you: not only did this week's Samantha Bee get a generic description, it got a generic Spanish description


I had same problem with The Tonight Show Thursday night.


----------



## dishrich

lhvetinari said:


> Here's one for you: not only did this week's Samantha Bee get a generic description, it got a generic Spanish description


Same here on Entertainment Tonight...


----------



## nyjklein

Please bare with me for a couple of minutes because this may seem strange or coincidental but I thought I'd share and see if anyone else notices this.

Last night I noticed one of TE4 TiVo Bolt boxes was running out of guide data. It only had three days worth. Everything seemed fine with the regular connections and other status items in System Information. *Except *that the Guide Data download was stuck on *"in Progress"* and didn't seem to be completing. After trying a couple of forced network connections and waiting quite some time nothing changed.

Next I tried *clear and delete guide data*. When the box came back up, it was right back to where it was. It only had the first two days of guide data and guide download was still stuck at "*in progress"* despite additional connections and patience. Now here comes the interesting part. This box was serving as my MoCa Bridge for this room. Every time I restarted it, it would temporarily disrupt my other network connected devices in this room. So before I continued troubleshooting, I moved the ethernet connection and thus the MoCa Bridge function to one of my other Bolts. Well, as crazy as it sounds, once I did this and performed a network connection, the guide data download status changed to *succeeded *after a few minutes and within about 45 minutes my guide was now populated for the full 14 days and my ToDo list was also fully populated!

I've had two other guide population issues over the past several months on other TE4 Bolts that were also MoCa Bridges. For both of those, TiVo wanted to send me replacement boxes. One of them was minor (only missing sporadic information) and it eventually resolved itself. The other was major and I ended up doing a clear and delete everything after nothing else worked. Before the clear and delete, I also moved the ethernet connection to minimize the network disruption. When the box came back, it managed to initialize and come fully back. Coincidence? Maybe. And I never would have put it together until this last incident.

Is anyone else that's having strange guide population issues on TE4 using their boxes as MoCa bridges?

Jeff


----------



## klia

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Guide updates had been humming along pretty good for months. Now it's back to random hits and misses.


Yep, everything started going down the drain again starting last Friday, 4/16:

Friday - no new data
Saturday - 2 days of data
Sunday - no new data
Monday - 2 days of data
Tuesday and Wednesday were normal, 1 day of new data each
Then, no new data Thursday, Friday, or Saturday

As of today, I still have nothing past 4:30pm PDT on 5/4, which is what I've had since Wednesday. There should be data through 4:30pm PDT on 5/7.

Here's the thing: I have 2 very old boxes, a Series 2 and a HD, and because I couldn't get my Series 2 to connect via wifi, I manually update it via an ethernet cord every day (and btw, under normal circumstances, new data is consistently available daily sometime after 9:30am Pacific, sometimes as late as 10:30am). Both boxes have exactly the same data. Nearby friends I call to double-check whenever my data goes hinky have exactly the same data, and they have totally different, newer TiVos. Now, here's a thread of more users experiencing the exact same issue.

And what does TiVo do? Gaslights their users into thinking it's something with their individual boxes, and tries to make them jump through myriad troubleshooting hoops *for no reason*. They've been doing this for YEARS. Rebooting and other tinkering/resetting of individual boxes isn't going to fix a problem that's on their end. I've tried. Granted, most people aren't as aware as I am when the issue crops up, but TiVo seems to have no one checking that daily updates are operating normally, or being notified when they get multiple tech support reports involving the same issue.

Years ago, a TiVo person told me it was something as basic as a server somewhere needing to be rebooted? No idea if that's true, but it seems plausible. It's just incredibly frustrating, mostly because of the way TiVo handles it. Or doesn't.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

On my TE4 box, however, I have continued to get updates daily. I guess that's one advantage TE4 has!


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> On my TE4 box, however, I have continued to get updates daily. I guess that's one advantage TE4 has!


Same here. My TE3 boxes are stuck at 5/3, but the TE4 after its update is at 5/7. One day at a time.


----------



## JoeKustra

TE4 moved to 5/8 (no prime time - like a Premiere), but 2 TE3 boxes are still at 5/3.


----------



## klia

Day 4 of no new data.


----------



## mlsnyc

Only have guide data to 5/4. Been this way for at least 3 days. TE4, FiOS in NYC.


----------



## ClayKY

mlsnyc said:


> Only have guide data to 5/4. Been this way for at least 3 days. TE4, FiOS in NYC.


Same here in KY w/cable. Forced connections do nothing.


----------



## davidscarter

klia said:


> Day 4 of no new data.


I think someone at TiVo forgot to feed the hamsters before they left for the weekend...


----------



## morac

http://online.tivo.com/start/guide has nothing but "to be announced" past 7 pm on 5/4, even if I'm not signed in and don't enter my zip code. As such it seems like there's no data at all past that point.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm so happy to be rid of "tna" and "tba" i hadn't noticed guide data ending at 5/4, maybe they've taken a break to address quality issues and training?



Spoiler



hahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Mr Tony

TE3 goes to 5/4 1pm CDT
TE4 goes to 6:30pm CDT 5/4 then TBA for the next 5 days

OTA


----------



## morac

I reached out to TivoSupport on Twitter and they asked me to DM them my TSN. Instead I pointed them to this thread.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386469187489464320


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> I reached out to TivoSupport on Twitter and they asked me to DM them my TSN. Instead I pointed them to this thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386469187489464320


I just sent them a DM on Twitter too. In the past that has spurred some actions.

Edit: usually they answer real fast, so far nothing.


----------



## Disinterested

The program guide information has not updated for us for several days. Currently the last program entry on all channels is Tuesday 5/4/2021 at 7:30 pm EDT. This has not changed for days. 

I have forced the Network Service connection several dozen times. 
I have restarted the TiVo box several times. 
I have verified an Internet connection with TiVo troubleshooter and I can connect through the TiVo iPad app and through TiVo.com. The TiVo box is connected directly to a Comcast gateway through a short Ethernet cable (no WiFi, no MoCA). 
I have not done the Guided Setup because I don’t want to take a chance on losing the week’s programming that I currently have. 
Sent TiVo customer service a message & am waiting a response. 

When I force a network connection the TiVo box connects sets the clock, gets account status then very quickly zips through the rest of the menu and disconnects. It spends no time indicating that it downloaded anything, but concludes that it Succeeded every time. There are no error codes or messages. 

I have a TiVo Series 5, Romeo Pro, Software Version: 20.7.4d.RC13 and have lifetime service subscription that is correctly reflected in the Account and System Info.


----------



## morac

There's no point in doing anything drastic on your box until the online guide shows any data past 5/4 as that means TiVo's servers have no guide data. It's possible the box could update before the online guide, but normally they update within 24 hours of each other.

http://online.tivo.com/start/guide

Currently there's still no online data past 5/4 7 pm.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just sent them a DM on Twitter too. In the past that has spurred some actions.
> 
> Edit: usually they answer real fast, so far nothing.


You could just add on to my thread. I'm assuming at some point someone at TiVo will notice the guide data is not updating.


----------



## klia

Day 5 of no new data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Houston, we have liftoff! Downloading data now.


----------



## Disinterested

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Houston, we have liftoff! Downloading data now.


Thanks for posting, we are also.


----------



## SteveD

I'm trying to imagine what the setup is in the Tivo office.

I keep visualizing this lone Windows NT server underneath a desk with all the guide data stored on it, and someone keeps accidentally bumping the on-off switch on the power strip with their foot, sometimes taking days to realize the server is no longer powered on.

I have no other explanation.


----------



## klia

SteveD said:


> I'm trying to imagine what the setup is in the Tivo office.
> 
> I keep visualizing this lone Windows NT server underneath a desk with all the guide data stored on it, and someone keeps accidentally bumping the on-off switch on the power strip with their foot, sometimes taking days to realize the server is no longer powered on.
> 
> I have no other explanation.


MTE.


----------



## klia

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Houston, we have liftoff! Downloading data now.


Thanks -- was going to try again a bit later, hoping against hope that it would finally be fixed today. Mine is still loading (sloooowwwly)... but did you get data through the afternoon of Sunday, 5/9? That's where we should be.


----------



## SteveD

After updating, mine says 5/8.


----------



## davidscarter

SteveD said:


> After updating, mine says 5/8.


Yup-forced a connection shortly before 2pm EDT and after a long download & indexing my guide extended from 5/1 to 5/8. So yay?!


----------



## MPSAN

My 2 Premieres are still at May 4th. Should I just leave them alone for a bit or should I force a connection to see what happens? The TIVO site still shows data to May 4th here in 97229!


----------



## Disinterested

klia said:


> Thanks -- was going to try again a bit later, hoping against hope that it would finally be fixed today. Mine is still loading (sloooowwwly)... but did you get data through the afternoon of Sunday, 5/9? That's where we should be.


Guide data up to Sunday, 5/9 at 7:00 pm


----------



## NorthAlabama

MPSAN said:


> My 2 Premieres are still at May 4th. Should I just leave them alone for a bit or should I force a connection to see what happens? The TIVO site still shows data to May 4th here in 97229!


it will update on it's own with a regular connection, or you can force a connection - either way will update the guide.


----------



## MPSAN

NorthAlabama said:


> it will update on it's own with a regular connection, or you can force a connection - either way will update the guide.


OK, I think I will leave it alone for a day or so to see what happens. I am surprised that the Tivo site still only shows the guide info to May 4th however!


----------



## JoJo3000

Just forced a connection, took 2 hrs 15 min ... Listings DID NOT update ... Online listings did not update either Repeating forced connection now ...

Finally, after another forced connection, a couple of channels updated ... Took three hours to populate all channels ... Whew! Shouldn't have to work this hard! 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JoeKustra

JoJo3000 said:


> Just forced a connection, took 2 hrs 15 min ... Listings DID NOT update ... Online listings did not update either Repeating forced connection now ...


Did you check System Information/Program Information To:? There was a bug that the guide itself didn't update until you went to TiVo Central. Mine says 5/8, but guide runs to 5/9 at 2pm. TE4 says 5/9, but only has listings to 8pm. Like a Premiere.


----------



## Mr Tony

Looks like my Roamio got a huge laxative. Sloooooowly loading info.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoJo3000 said:


> Just forced a connection, took 2 hrs 15 min ... Listings DID NOT update ... Online listings did not update either Repeating forced connection now ...


give it about an hour following the connection to index such a large update, it should work itself out eventually.


----------



## Mr Tony

Guide info to 5/9 1pm CDT

Roamio OTA TE3


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> Did you check System Information/Program Information To:? There was a bug that the guide itself didn't update until you went to TiVo Central. Mine says 5/8, but guide runs to 5/9 at 2pm. TE4 says 5/9, but only has listings to 8pm. Like a Premiere.


Joe, do you mean Tivo Central via the web? There it still shows 5/4? Not sure what to do if anything.


----------



## NorthAlabama

MPSAN said:


> Joe, do you mean Tivo Central via the web? There it still shows 5/4? Not sure what to do if anything.


log out of your tivo account, then check the guide again.


----------



## morac

MPSAN said:


> OK, I think I will leave it alone for a day or so to see what happens. I am surprised that the Tivo site still only shows the guide info to May 4th however!


The online site updates can trail behind the box by up to 24 hours.


----------



## MPSAN

NorthAlabama said:


> log out of your tivo account, then check the guide again.


I did this and it still only goes to May 4th! So, should I just leave it alone and see what happens tomorrow?


----------



## NorthAlabama

MPSAN said:


> I did this and it still only goes to May 4th! So, should I just leave it alone and see what happens tomorrow?


yes - if it didn't download new data today, there won't be another update until tomorrow.


----------



## MPSAN

NorthAlabama said:


> yes - if it didn't download new data today, there won't be another update until tomorrow.


OK, I think I will leave everything alone for now and see what happens. You know, I bought these so I would not have to play with guide info and they all worked for years...now it seems like there is an issue every few weeks!


----------



## NorthAlabama

i just forced my weekly monday night 6pm connection, and it downloaded quite a bit of data - about 8 seconds, compared to normally 2 seconds - i'm betting it will be a couple of hours before it's finished loading and indexed.


----------



## tyrocker

Both Tivos took very long time to download info today. While one was downloading, I looked ahead and saw some info for May 5-8. After finished downloading, those dates were gone again. Now only have guide til 4th. CS says it's a known issue so there's no use in forcing, restarting, running setup again, sacrificing your newborn to the gods, etc. We just have to wait for them to get it together.


----------



## morac

I forced a connection at 6:46 pm EDT on my Roamio Pro. It finished loading at 7:17 pm, so the connection took 31 minutes. 

The box still needs to index, but the guide is updated. For example, the Wednesday Presidential Address now shows up and guide goes out to 5/9 evening.


----------



## morac

tyrocker said:


> Both Tivos took very long time to download info today. While one was downloading, I looked ahead and saw some info for May 5-8. After finished downloading, those dates were gone again. Now only have guide til 4th. CS says it's a known issue so there's no use in forcing, restarting, running setup again, sacrificing your newborn to the gods, etc. We just have to wait for them to get it together.


l've never had the guide update during a connection, only after it finishes. Have you tried a CGD&TDL? That nukes all guide data off the box and downloads everything fresh. If there is bad data on your box that will fix it. That used to brick boxes, but it was reportedly fixed recently.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Have you tried a CGD&TDL? That nukes all guide data off the box and downloads everything fresh. If there is bad data on your box that will fix it. That used to brick boxes, but it was reportedly fixed recently.


that's just cruel... :fearscream:


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> that's just cruel... :fearscream:


Not if he runs out of data on May 4th and the box doesn't update. Though maybe once the box runs out of data it will allow it to update.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

SteveD said:


> I'm trying to imagine what the setup is in the Tivo office.
> 
> I keep visualizing this lone Windows NT server underneath a desk with all the guide data stored on it, and someone keeps accidentally bumping the on-off switch on the power strip with their foot, sometimes taking days to realize the server is no longer powered on.
> 
> I have no other explanation.


My thought was similar, an old NT machine in a closet plugged into an outlet controlled by the light switch with a sticky note under that says don't switch off. And every now and again some rookie goes to get TP and flips it off.


----------



## NorthAlabama

full guide to 5/9 7pm following tonight's connection...


----------



## mlsnyc

Welp, got new guide data yesterday but nothing today.


----------



## MPSAN

Both of my Premieres finally did update!


----------



## tyrocker

morac said:


> l've never had the guide update during a connection, only after it finishes. Have you tried a CGD&TDL? That nukes all guide data off the box and downloads everything fresh. If there is bad data on your box that will fix it. That used to brick boxes, but it was reportedly fixed recently.


Why in the world would I, or anyone, clear all the data for what is clearly a Tivo problem? This has happened about 4 or 5 times a year and almost every time CS suggests doing that. A day or 2 later, after not doing that, the guide info always shows up, just like it did this week. I had never seen the guide info show up during a connection either, but it sure happened this time.


----------



## JoeKustra

mlsnyc said:


> Welp, got new guide data yesterday but nothing today.


I received no data either. It's quite normal for my one Roamio to not receive data on Tuesday. My other Roamio will receive no data tonight which is normal. It's how TE3 updates work.


----------



## mlsnyc

JoeKustra said:


> I received no data either. It's quite normal for my one Roamio to not receive data on Tuesday. My other Roamio will receive no data tonight which is normal. It's how TE3 updates work.


I'm on TE4 though. If there's data tomorrow, no harm no foul. But we may be hitting another stretch where updates become spotty for a while.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tyrocker said:


> Why in the world would I, or anyone, clear all the data for what is clearly a Tivo problem? This has happened about 4 or 5 times a year and almost every time CS suggests doing that. A day or 2 later, after not doing that, the guide info always shows up, just like it did this week. I had never seen the guide info show up during a connection either, but it sure happened this time.


why? because sometimes the missing data doesn't show up, and eventually you will miss recordings if no action is taken. submitting a lineup form is one way to report the issue, another workaround is a cpi&tdl. yes, it's a tivo problem, but it can become a user problem if it doesn't correct on it's own.


----------



## tyrocker

I appreciate the feedback, but for as long as I've had Tivos (20 years), I've never had to clear anything. It's always eventually rectified itself.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NorthAlabama said:


> why? because sometimes the missing data doesn't show up, and eventually you will miss recordings if no action is taken. submitting a lineup form is one way to report the issue, another workaround is a cpi&tdl. yes, it's a tivo problem, but it can become a user problem if it doesn't correct on it's own.


Yes, it hasn't happened often but there has been a time or two where doing this was the only way guide data got fixed.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes, it hasn't happened often but there has been a time or two where doing this was the only way guide data got fixed.


I think I've done it once in the ~20 years I've use TiVo, when my service connections continued to fail during the indexing phase. The other "option" that TiVo support used to give was to let the data run down completely and let it sit that way for a few days until all the old data was garbage collected.


----------



## tyrocker

morac said:


> I think I've done it once in the ~20 years I've use TiVo, when my service connections continued to fail during the indexing phase. The other "option" that TiVo support used to give was to let the data run down completely and let it sit that way for a few days until all the old data was garbage collected.


Sounds like one of the "troubleshooting steps" that CS would suggest.


----------



## JoeKustra

Swing and a miss today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

a full guide download was triggered for my te3 pxl friday night which took care of the tna in the guide 5/23 7pm - 5/24 7pm i was keeping an eye on but hadn't reported yet, so i didn't even force my usually scheduled sunday night 6pm connection.

when i force my monday night connection in an hour or so, i'll report my findings...


----------



## NorthAlabama

...and, nothing.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Just got an update that pushes the guide out to Mon. 5/24 at 7 PM which is the expected end date for an update today. But there are holes, HBO on 5/16 is jacked up, and probably more on channels I don’t watch much.


----------



## morac

I’m seeing programs that should get recorded, not being scheduled for the reason of “No Longer In Guide”. What makes no sense is they are still in the guide.

For example I have a OnePass for “Fareed Zakaria GPS” which airs Sundays at 10 am and 1 pm. Both the 10 am and 1 pm airings for this Sunday were in my To Do List the other day, but today they aren’t even though it’s still in the guide. This actually didn’t record on Sunday for the same reason.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no new data for 2 days, but at least what's there appears fairly accurate - my data ends saturday 5/22 at 7pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I'm seeing programs that should get recorded, not being scheduled for the reason of "No Longer In Guide". What makes no sense is they are still in the guide.
> For example I have a OnePass for "Fareed Zakaria GPS" which airs Sundays at 10 am and 1 pm. Both the 10 am and 1 pm airings for this Sunday were in my To Do List the other day, but today they aren't even though it's still in the guide. This actually didn't record on Sunday for the same reason.


I have a 1P for Reliable Sources which airs at 11am. It didn't fail last week. It has no repeat.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I have a 1P for Reliable Sources which airs at 11am. It didn't fail last week. It has no repeat.


I deleted my 1P and recreated it and it seems better. I think the problem is that the guide data switched from specific to generic and the old 1P was set to start at season 20. The new one is set to season 1.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I deleted my 1P and recreated it and it seems better. I think the problem is that the guide data switched from specific to generic and the old 1P was set to start at season 20. The new one is set to season 1.


yeah, adjusting the season setting of a 1p may have worked well with streaming, but not so much with rovi guide data - i stopped using it once i was burned post-gracenote.


----------



## davidscarter

Bah—downloaded guide data with this afternoon's connection, but no guide extension. And it should have been a two-day extension. I see a two-day guide gap in my future 

As it so happened, I ended up hitting the Tivo button and going from live TV to Tivo Central whilest in the middle of the connection, and when I went to go to the Network Settings I got a blue spinny wheel for about half a minute. I'm starting to suspect that going from live TV to Tivo Central during a connection may be what causes these guide gaps. (Or not.)


----------



## samccfl99

Manifest was set to record last night (it IS on a 1P AND I Saw it in the TDL earlier in the day! NO conflicts...). Well it did not record and I looked in the history and it just said "not recorded". I looked in the guide after and it said "new", but no "hd". Strange. Now I got to watch it OnDemand with Commercials...

**** *So I am going to update this, even though no one is probably looking at it, because I found something out about this not auth msg, which is attached. It actually did not record 4 shows on NBC that night. The msg did not make sense earlier, but it sorta does now, even though I don't know why it happened. The other day on my mini, I caught the local NBC channel (432 for me) showing not authorized when I hit the Live button. I put it back to My shows and went to the Roamio Pro and just pushed the channel up and back. It came back. So I supposed that happened on this day too, why IDK. So I had to watch the Full hour on demand of Manifest last night, and it also got the SVU 2 hour crossover, which now I will have to watch 2 Full hours With Commercials. It only did this for that day.

So there you go...any comments?


----------



## davidscarter

Double Bah–this afternoon's connection brought with it a data download, but once again no guide extension. I'm stuck at guide data through Sunday 5/23. (It did manage to get a TiVO promo as a message though...). And this time I left it alone all afternoon, so the whole 'maybe hitting the Tivo button during connection' thing is a flop.

UPDATE: Did a hard reboot and then forced a connection; now it's loading a fairly large data set. We'll see what happens...


----------



## morac

I’m up through Thursday May 27th afternoon as of today which is as good as it gets.


----------



## davidscarter

Update 2: Nope. It downloaded and indexed a large update, but no guide extension. I forced another connection, and it downloaded more new data and is loading it now...


----------



## NorthAlabama

davidscarter said:


> Update 2: Nope. It downloaded and indexed a large update, but no guide extension. I forced another connection, and it downloaded more new data and is loading it now...


are you giving tivo enough time to complete indexing following the download?


----------



## NorthAlabama

ok, following today's connection (te3) - what. a. mess.

i technically have data until 5/27 7pm, but wednesday 5/19 has several holes of tna, then there's one big hole of tna from saturday 5/22 7pm - tuesday 5/25 7pm. after that, it picks back up again with complete guide data.

tivo, you have one job - off to complete a new lineup issue form...


----------



## davidscarter

NorthAlabama said:


> are you giving tivo enough time to complete indexing following the download?


Should have been; I gave it an hour and a half, which is usually enough time for my Roamio to index even after a large download. The odd thing is that it has found new data to download three times this afternoon. I'm going to wait a few hours before checking it again...


----------



## morac

davidscarter said:


> Should have been; I gave it an hour and a half, which is usually enough time for my Roamio to index even after a large download. The odd thing is that it has found new data to download three times this afternoon. I'm going to wait a few hours before checking it again...


This seems to happen fairly consistently with your box which makes me wonder if you have corrupted data on the box itself. That or the hard drive is going bad.

Do you have another box that gets the same data? If you do and it has the same problem, then it's the guide data. If you do and it doesn't it's the box.

If you don't have another box, you could try temporarily switching zip codes and see if the data in that zip code is bad. If it is, then it's most likely the data on your box and you'll probably continue to have problems until you clear out the data.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> This seems to happen fairly consistently with your box which makes me wonder if you have corrupted data on the box itself. That or the hard drive is going bad among many tivo users, so it probably isn't your box.


*my suggested edit


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> ok, following today's connection (te3) - what. a. mess.
> 
> i technically have data until 5/27 7pm, but wednesday 5/19 has several holes of tna, then there's one big hole of tna from saturday 5/22 7pm - tuesday 5/25 7pm. after that, it picks back up again with complete guide data.
> 
> tivo, you have one job - off to complete a new lineup issue form...


update: submitted the form, triggered two connections, rebooted, then waited for the auto-scheduled connection 30 minutes following the reboot, and voila - full guide to 5/27 7pm, and indexing picked up my wishlists - tonight, this was basically painless.


----------



## morac

Many users are having occasional gaps in guide data. I have not seen anyone else report of long downloads where the guide starts populating and then disappears and ends up a week short. Also I've not seen anyone report needing to make multiple connections and box restarts to fully populate data. As such I stand by my initial post.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Many users are having occasional gaps in guide data. I have not seen anyone else report of long downloads where the guide starts populating and then disappears and ends up a week short. Also I've not seen anyone report needing to make multiple connections and box restarts to fully populate data. As such I stand by my initial post.


i'm not saying your wrong, but i'm more cautious in telling others their hard drive may be bad (!), when the symptoms are close to a well-known, long-standing issue - i would hate for someone to pay to replace the hard drive, not to mention the effort, only to find it didn't fix the problem, and the issue was ongoing.

as far a the data being corrupted, i agree, but believe more troubleshooting would be in order before blaming the hard drive - if the latest te3 software is free of the cpi&tdl bug that bricks tivos, that would be my next suggested step, but afaik, no one's reported trying cpi&tdl since the latest software update.


----------



## davidscarter

Update 3: *Success!* Finally have guide data extended through 5/26 (actually to 7pm on 5/27). And thankfully no holes.



morac said:


> Many users are having occasional gaps in guide data. I have not seen anyone else report of long downloads where the guide starts populating and then disappears and ends up a week short. Also I've not seen anyone report needing to make multiple connections and box restarts to fully populate data. As such I stand by my initial post.


I've had day-long holes in the past-they usually fill in after a few days. I've also had guide data that doesn't extend before. Usually it fixes the next day. This makes the second time that I've had to restart the box and do a forced connection to get it to fix.

(The standard recommendation from Tivo support in this case would be to do a hard reboot and force two consecutive connections to fix; which turns out to be exactly what eventually fixed the problem this time. So ‍{shrug} )

I do suspect there may be something like a bad sector on the drive. (It is nearly six years old.) Or sectors failing occasionally and the fsck on reboot isolates the bad sectors with guide data and then the Tivo knows it has to get a new set of data. Or something like that. I'm loathe to sink more money into Tivo at this point (given the uncertainty of both Tivo as a company and Cable Card support from Comcast). If it reaches the point of being unfixable (or too much of a hassle) I'm likely to just get an Xfinty X1 box instead of repairing or replacing with another Tivo.



morac said:


> If you don't have another box, you could try temporarily switching zip codes and see if the data in that zip code is bad. If it is, then it's most likely the data on your box and you'll probably continue to have problems until you clear out the data.


Hmm... I moved a year and a half ago to a new Zip code, but didn't change the Zip for my Tivo since the channel line-up is the same. I wouldn't think that would be the problem, but again ‍{shrug} . If I ever get to the point of having to try a Repeat Guided Set-up I'll certainly change the zip to my actual location. (I don't have another Tivo in service to compare.)


----------



## NorthAlabama

davidscarter said:


> Hmm... I moved a year and a half ago to a new Zip code, but didn't change the Zip for my Tivo since the channel line-up is the same. I wouldn't think that would be the problem, but again ‍{shrug} . If I ever get to the point of having to try a Repeat Guided Set-up I'll certainly change the zip to my actual location. (I don't have another Tivo in service to compare.)


changing the zip code when repeating guided setup does not alter any existing guide data if it's the same lineup, you would need to choose a bogus zip code and bogus lineup, then repeat the process again with the correct info for it to work, which is quite a few unnecessary steps - the best, quickest, and easiest way to clear guide data is with cpi&tdl.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> as far a the data being corrupted, i agree, but believe more troubleshooting would be in order before blaming the hard drive - if the latest te3 software is free of the cpi&tdl bug that bricks tivos, that would be my next suggested step, but afaik, no one's reported trying cpi&tdl since the latest software update.


A few people have reported doing so (one said he did it on 3 different boxes).

Daily Guide Updates

Even when the cpi&tdl was bricking boxes, most of the time a KS 57 fixed it.

The only reason I didn't suggest a cpi&tdl is that if there is an issue with the drive, it could make things worse. I suppose in that case though a KS 54 or KS 57 could be done.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> A few people have reported doing so (one said he did it on 3 different boxes).
> 
> Daily Guide Updates


after the latest software update, version 20.7.4d.rc15? it was released after the post you linked.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> after the latest software update, version 20.7.4d.rc15? it was released after the post you linked.


No I guess it was the prior one, but that was RC13. I'm guessing not much changed between that and rc15. My understanding is the cpg&tdl issue was fixed several releases ago.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> No I guess it was the prior one, but that was RC13. I'm guessing not much changed between that and rc15.


when it comes to potentially bricking my tivo, i need a little more than a guess.


> My understanding is the cpg&tdl issue was fixed several releases ago.


it was still happening under base software version 20.7.4, so whatever changes were made, the base version is still the same. until someone attempts a cpi&tdl with this latest release, it's simply not worth the hassle, if your understanding is wrong.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> when it comes to potentially bricking my tivo, i need a little more than a guess.
> it was still happening under base software version 20.7.4, so whatever changes were made, the base version is still the same. until someone attempts a cpi&tdl with this latest release, it's simply not worth the hassle, if your understanding is wrong.


Done: Defrag Roamio drive in PC?


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Done: Defrag Roamio drive in PC?


thanks! it's nice to have an extra tool in the box, i appreciate the info.


----------



## samccfl99

morac said:


> I'm up through Thursday May 27th afternoon as of today which is as good as it gets.


"Good" is a relative term for the guide and the Tivo. When it works right, it's great...when it doesn't, complain to someone (good luck with that).

Still wish I could have a few of the goodies they put in TE4, BUT NOPE!

I wonder how long my Roamio Pro will last? It's about 7.5 years old now and riding at or near 100% FOR A LONG TIME NOW...LOL. Yes, I have lost things, but isn't it weird how it picks the ones it deletes???


----------



## NorthAlabama

n18 error on tonight's 6pm connection, but successfully connected immediately following the error.

te3 guide extended to 5/31 7pm, and no holes.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Nothing today for me. And I had a hole in the guide on Sunday but it’s now gone not because TiVo filled it but because it’s not Sunday any more. SMH.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Nothing today for me. And I had a hole in the guide on Sunday but it's now gone not because TiVo filled it but because it's not Sunday any more. SMH.


Nothing this morning either.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Nothing this morning either.


yeah, still on 5/31 7pm here, too.


----------



## JoeKustra

First TE3 box got nothing. BTW, my TE4 box hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, my TE4 box hasn't missed a beat.


It really never does, does it?

One advantage to TE4!


----------



## mlsnyc

Not all TE4s are created equal. Mine has also been stuck at 5/31 for a couple of days.


----------



## davidscarter

I forced a connection (TE3 Roamio) at about 8am EDT this morning. It downloaded ... something ... and loaded ... something ... but both the downloading and loading were relatively short (esp. with an expected 2-days of guide data) and no indexing was run. (And the service connection says succeeded, so there's no pending update.) Odd behavior I've never noticed before...


----------



## morac

I checked http://online.tivo.com/start/guide (not logged in and default lineup picked) and there's no data past 7 pm 5/31, so again there's no data after that point. Looks like someone needs to reboot the guide server.


----------



## SteveD

My TE3 update at 11:50AM EDT extended the guide data out to 6/2.


----------



## morac

SteveD said:


> My TE3 update at 11:50AM EDT extended the guide data out to 6/2.


My box connected 30 minutes ago and has data out to 7 pm 6/3. The data after 5/30 is mostly garbage, but there is data.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

morac said:


> My box connected 30 minutes ago and has data out to 7 pm 6/3. The data after 5/30 is mostly garbage, but there is data.


My update is taking a big dump now too.


----------



## davidscarter

Same here. Looks like the hamsters just took a break for a few days...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> Same here. Looks like the hamsters just took a break for a few days...


Looks like they just stopped by to check their mail.


----------



## danak

So, has anyone been able to find out why this keeps happening? I know some have a theory about a server going offline, but has anything substantial been said by anyone at Tivo who knows something? It could very well be that they are slow in updating the daily listings or someone forgets to push them to the older boxes or something. I find it really annoying, especially when it goes more than a couple of days without updating. It's just one more thing that might push me away from Tivo after a couple of decades of loyalty


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

danak said:


> So, has anyone been able to find out why this keeps happening? I know some have a theory about a server going offline, but has anything substantial been said by anyone at Tivo who knows something? It could very well be that they are slow in updating the daily listings or someone forgets to push them to the older boxes or something. I find it really annoying, especially when it goes more than a couple of days without updating. It's just one more thing that might push me away from Tivo after a couple of decades of loyalty


There is no way for us to find out what's happening, it's just speculation.


----------



## davidscarter

No new guide data with this afternoon's connection. I fear that with the holiday weekend it may be Tuesday before we get any extension...


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> No new guide data with this afternoon's connection. I fear that with the holiday weekend it may be Tuesday before we get any extension...


Both my service connections were ok, but they happened this morning. I had a feeling that someone would leave and turn off the lights (server).


----------



## NorthAlabama

nothing for me tonight, either (te3), but my guide is good through 6/9 7pm, which is more than enough as long as the next download happens next week sometime, and doesn't generate any "tba" or "tna" errors that need to be corrected before the guide runs out.


----------



## JoeKustra

While my 9am connection was empty, my 11:45am connection was normal.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Update here ok.


----------



## davidscarter

Yup, got two days of guide data with yesterday afternoon's connection. Just a normal empty Friday.


----------



## NorthAlabama

regular monday night update, guide is now good through sunday 6/13 7pm - this was unexpected.


----------



## morac

I’m just hoping they fix the actual guide as it’s been wrong for a few things.


----------



## morac

Haven't gotten anything for a couple of days. Guide only goes out to 7 pm 6/14 which agrees with the online guide.

http://online.tivo.com/start/guide

System info says guide goes to Sunday 6/13.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my te3 guide is good through 6/15 7pm, si says through 6/14 (as expected).


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Haven't gotten anything for a couple of days. Guide only goes out to 7 pm 6/14 which agrees with the online guide.
> http://online.tivo.com/start/guide
> System info says guide goes to Sunday 6/13.


System Info says "Program Information To:" which is the last day you get a whole day. A Premiere does count the partial day that ends at 2pm on my Roamio. That extra may have some TBA and always has all TBA on TE4. The extra ends at different times in different regions also. Mine is 2pm (1pm on EST). My Roamio, which called home already, is the same as NorthAlabama.


----------



## morac

My guide is messed up. There’s no data on 7/2, but there is data on 7/3. CNN and MSNBC is missing data on 6/23. There’s a few other days that have old data that has been updated online.

Update:

Tried repeating guided setup, but that didn’t download new data so decided to throw caution to the wind and do a CPI&TDL. That took 15 minutes from initiating to the box being back up and displaying the M60 warning. Connection currently in progress, loading at 20%.

Update 2:

45 minutes after I started, most of my guide data is fixed and my recordings are scheduled again. There’s still no data for CNN and MSNBC on 6/23, but there’s now data on 7/2 and other days with old data have been updated.

On a side note, I thought CPI&TDL removed all non-1P recordings, but when I was done the one non-1P recording I had for today was still there.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> My guide is messed up. There's no data on 7/2, but there is data on 7/3. CNN and MSNBC is missing data on 6/23. There's a few other days that have old data that has been updated online.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Tried repeating guided setup, but that didn't download new data so decided to throw caution to the wind and do a CPI&TDL. That took 15 minutes from initiating to the box being back up and displaying the M60 warning. Connection currently in progress, loading at 20%.


i'm missing 6/23 msnbc from 4am-11pm, and cnn from 10am - 11pm, submitted a lineup request last week, crickets...

i got an email offer last week for $300 off a new edge will all-in, only $1,000 - i literally laughed out loud.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> There's still no data for CNN and MSNBC on 6/23, but there's now data on 7/2 and other days with old data have been updated.
> On a side note, I thought CPI&TDL removed all non-1P recordings, but when I was done the one non-1P recording I had for today was still there.


Seems to a TiVo issue for 6/23. CPI&TDL always saved those recordings, But never checked a wish list.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> On a side note, I thought CPI&TDL removed all non-1P recordings, but when I was done the one non-1P recording I had for today was still there.


no, manual recordings have always survived a cpi&tdl.


----------



## morac

I think Tivo has given up on getting guide data correct. It used to be when I submitted a lineup report issue about the guide being wrong, a day or two later I'd get a response that the issue was fixed. Lately I get an email saying they can't resolve the issue as the provider didn't give them data. I think every line up report I've submitted that past month or two results in that response.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I think Tivo has given up on getting guide data correct. It used to be when I submitted a lineup report issue about the guide being wrong, a day or two later I'd get a response that the issue was fixed. Lately I get an email saying they can't resolve the issue as the provider didn't give them data. I think every line up report I've submitted that past month or two results in that response.


when i submitted the lineup request for wed. 6/23 cnn & msnbc tba, i received a response that i needed to submit a lineup request...


----------



## cwoody222

Just as a datapoint, my guide is complete for 6/23 for CNN and MSNBC.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwoody222 said:


> Just as a datapoint, my guide is complete for 6/23 for CNN and MSNBC.


wish i could say the same, but i have the x1 cloud dvr as a backup, so it's not a big deal, other than crappy tivo service:


----------



## morac

cwoody222 said:


> Just as a datapoint, my guide is complete for 6/23 for CNN and MSNBC.


It finally updated with data with this morning's update. Nothing like waiting to the last minute.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> It finally updated with data with this morning's update. Nothing like waiting to the last minute.


yes, but i still missed a morning news recording i don't have set to record with the x1 cloud dvr (way too early with kasie hunt)...off to add a new series recording to x1...


----------



## JoeKustra

Been a while. Yesterday I got nothing. Today I got two days, but both are 95% TBA.

TitanTV.com and zap2it.com are ok. TVguide.com is bad also.


----------



## morac

When I checked the online guide last night, it only went out to the 27th, which was all TBA. Right now it has full data out to the end of the 28th.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm a couple of days behind, but my friday connection isn't scheduled unit 4:59pm - i'll report my findings after givng it enough time to index.


----------



## morac

My box connected at noon and I have data to 7/29. I don’t see any TBAs.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm now good through 7pm 7/29.


----------



## klia

I've gotten nothing but 24-hour placeholder blocks yesterday and today. So, we're back to that crap, are we? Awesome.


----------



## JoeKustra

No problems here. TE3 and TE4. My TE4 TBA starts at 8pm 8/18, which is normal.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ok here, too, for several weeks now - it's kinda scary...


----------



## klia

JoeKustra said:


> No problems here. TE3 and TE4. My TE4 TBA starts at 8pm 8/18, which is normal.


Huh. I only have actual program info through 4:30pm on 8/16; the rest is two 24-hour TBA blocks.

Wonder if it has anything to do with the channel listing screw-ups I reported back in June that they still, somehow, haven't figured out how to fix? I take that back... one was fixed, then screwed up again a couple days later, along with an additional channel that was previously fine.


----------



## JoeKustra

With TE3, I mostly get my 2 day update on Saturday. But it seems sort of random now. I have more frequent missed days also. I don't post about them since after a day or two I'm back to "normal". TE4 is always "on schedule".


----------



## morac

My TE3 and TE4 both only have data till 8 pm Mon 8/16. After that it has TBA on all channels. My system info screen says it has program info till Mon 8/16. The last connection was today at 10 am.

I'm seeing the same thing at http://online.tivo.com/start/guide when not logged in. Data only goes out to 8/16 evening with TBA after that, even if I don't put in my zip code.

I'm not sure how people are seeing data after that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mine is as it should be (currently to 6:00PM 8/19; it's advanced one day each evening).


----------



## morac

Still nothing after 8 pm Monday 8/16. That extends to 8/18 both on my boxes and on TiVo’s web site (not logged into account).


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Still nothing after 8 pm Monday 8/16. That extends to 8/18 both on my boxes and on TiVo's web site (not logged into account).


Guide data is TBA after 8/16 8pm EDT, but that ends at 2pm on 8/17. System Information has 9/17, so that is wrong. (TE3)

TE4 is normal.


----------



## ManeJon

I wonder if the great difference people are seeing have something to do with local stations providing their information to the guide source. Sure most programs are the same other than local network but I just wonder if they can't update till they get it all.


----------



## morac

After the 12:30 pm connection today, my TE3 says it has data to Wed 8/18 in the System Info screen which means I should have data out to Thursday.

It now has data out to 8 pm Wed 8/18 with TBA from 8 pm to Thur 8/19 8 pm.

I believe that's what JoeKustra calls "TE4" data. Speaking of&#8230;



JoeKustra said:


> No problems here. TE3 and TE4. My TE4 TBA starts at 8pm 8/18, which is normal.





JoeKustra said:


> Guide data is TBA after 8/16 8pm EDT, but that ends at 2pm on 8/17. System Information has 9/17, so that is wrong. (TE3)
> 
> TE4 is normal.


I'm confused. You said you had no problems on your TE3, but also said you had TBA after 8/16 8 pm which is what klia and I said was the problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I believe that's what JoeKustra calls "TE4" data. Speaking of&#8230;
> I'm confused. You said you had no problems on your TE3, but also said you had TBA after 8/16 8 pm which is what klia and I said was the problem.


Difference is Thursday vs. Friday. I agree, I confused things. When checking the guide, I normally just use SI which seems not a good idea again. Funny, TE4 dates and data have always been the same as my Premiere, where guide data stops on the day listed in SI but the guide is TBA after 8pm. With TE3, when SI says I have "Program Information To:", that includes data until 2pm on the next day with no TBA.


----------



## klia

Finally got actual new guide data yesterday, as well as fixes for my borked channels (finally!), but I still got another day of 24-hour TBA blocks. And today's update gave me data on yesterday's TBA blocks plus another 24-hours' worth of TBA, so things are still a day behind where they should be -- actual info thru 5pm on Thu., 8/19, TBA blocks thru 5pm on Fri., 8/20.


----------



## cwoody222

Just realized my data only goes up to 8pm Sat 8/14.

I guess I’ll give it a few days to sort itself out before I do a Clear & Delete Everything.

Reboots and manual connections so far haven’t worked.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwoody222 said:


> Just realized my data only goes up to 8pm Sat 8/14.
> 
> I guess I'll give it a few days to sort itself out before I do a Clear & Delete Everything.
> 
> Reboots and manual connections so far haven't worked.


a clear & delete everything is a bit extreme to resolve guide data issues, i'd try a clear program information & to do list first, to keep your passes, recordings, and any manually set recordings.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> a clear & delete everything is a bit extreme to resolve guide data issues, i'd try a clear program information & to do list first, to keep your passes, recordings, and any manually set recordings.


It's the weekend. That said, we may be looking at the new normal. This guide, like the Premiere's, and TE4 is what I see every day. But I don't get concerned about data past 8 days. The guide can barely get the next 5 days right. But I'll just wait and see if things go back the way they were.

Yesterday I applied power to my Premiere and spare TE3 Roamio. Both have guide data that stops at 8pm on the day shown in SI. I would wait until after 11am Eastern before doing anything drastic.


----------



## cwoody222

NorthAlabama said:


> a clear & delete everything is a bit extreme to resolve guide data issues, i'd try a clear program information & to do list first, to keep your passes, recordings, and any manually set recordings.


Oops, you're right, that's what I meant.


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> Oops, you're right, that's what I meant.


Sorry, the sky isn't falling.  My TE3 Roamio is back to normal. So maybe you can just force a service connection.


----------



## cwoody222

And... just like that, I'm back to normal with guide data and To Do List out to Fri 8/20 now.

I didn't do a Clear Program Info, I just forced a few calls, rebooted and then let it sit for a few hours.

Crisis averted!


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've got a new guide data hole next wednesday 8/11 on msnbc - 5am-11pm only - fingers crossed it corrects tonight or tomorrow night (they read my earlier post and did this on purpose, i know it!  )...


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i've got a new guide data hole next wednesday 8/11 on msnbc - 5am-11pm only - fingers crossed it corrects tonight or tomorrow night (they read my earlier post and did this on purpose, i know it!  )...


It's been there for three days on my HD channel. My SD mirror channel is ok.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> i've got a new guide data hole next wednesday 8/11 on msnbc - 5am-11pm only - fingers crossed it corrects tonight or tomorrow night (they read my earlier post and did this on purpose, i know it!  )...


I have data till Sat 8/21 evening, but Bloomberg TV, TWC, CNN, MSNBC, FoxNews and Fox Business all are missing guide data (at least partially) 8/11 evening.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i just submitted a form for msnbc for 8/11 when the hole was still there following tonight's update, let's see if they catch the others (fingers crossed)...


----------



## bnc

NorthAlabama said:


> i've got a new guide data hole next wednesday 8/11 on msnbc - 5am-11pm only - fingers crossed it corrects tonight or tomorrow night (they read my earlier post and did this on purpose, i know it!  )...


I have the same guide data hole on Wed 8/11 for MSNBC


----------



## JoeKustra

bnc said:


> I have the same guide data hole on Wed 8/11 for MSNBC


So does tvguide.com, so we know where they get their data.


----------



## cwoody222

JoeKustra said:


> So does tvguide.com, so we know where they get their data.


Doesn't Rovi own TV Guide? (not the magazine)

I thought Rovi grew out of what was once Gemstar, previous TV Guide owner.


----------



## Jed1

cwoody222 said:


> Doesn't Rovi own TV Guide? (not the magazine)
> 
> I thought Rovi grew out of what was once Gemstar, previous TV Guide owner.


Yes. Gemstar TV Giude sold to MacroVision which changed name to Rovi which bought TiVo and kept the TiVo name then bought by DTS which changed name to Experi.


----------



## humbb

bnc said:


> I have the same guide data hole on Wed 8/11 for MSNBC


Me too for MSNBC-HD on Comcast. But, strangely, MSNBC-SD has the full correct schedule for that period. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## bob cowen

Wrong channel lineup in 48331 (Spectrum digital, Livonia, Michigan) on 224 shows "Baby Channel" but should be Fox News, on 225 shows "baby first TV" but should be MSNBC.


----------



## johnbrown44

Meanwhile, at Rovi Guide Data headquarters-


----------



## samccfl99

Hopeless, hopeless, HopeLess...Just like the Skip (or should I say NO Skip). Now Skip on news shows, but Not REAL SHOWS...Very sad. Hey, most of us don't pay anyway, so what could we expect. It could be worse, We could have X1's...NEVER!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

That over simplifying. Last night I had SM on new late night programs at 7am when I checked. The CBS and FOX prime time programs took a few hours longer. Best to wait a few extra hours for SM to be applied. That's the new "normal" sadly.


----------



## NorthAlabama

samccfl99 said:


> Hopeless, hopeless, HopeLess...Just like the Skip (or should I say NO Skip). Now Skip on news shows, but Not REAL SHOWS...Very sad. Hey, most of us don't pay anyway, so what could we expect. It could be worse, We could have X1's...NEVER!!!


never? hmm, i'm using xfinity stream in my browser and the app on android for guide data more and more these days...


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> That over simplifying. Last night I had SM on new late night programs at 7am when I checked. The CBS and FOX prime time programs took a few hours longer. Best to wait a few extra hours for SM to be applied. That's the new "normal" sadly.


That's "some" "solution". I have to say that last week, the Wed BB had a skip when I watched it on Thu and the Thu one did not. Many times it Never gets a skip... WHY, WHY, WHY?


----------



## shadowplay0918

I was checking my recordings this week to make sure nothing is missed and noticed no Wednesday recording for MasterChef. Checked the actual guide and it has the description of the MasterChef episode under Lego Masters. Filled out form and told to allow 5-7 days for update (after show would have been missed) - just recorded Lego Masters of course...


----------



## NorthAlabama

i went to set a pass for "all creatures great and small" on pbs masterpiece - turns out it requires 2 passes, one for the first ep, another for the rest - will it take 2 more for next season? 

yes, a wishlist would work, but that's not the point...


----------



## JoeKustra

No updates on TE3 this morning. Hamsters may be flooded out.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I got one at some point today and it’s up to date now.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I got one at some point today and it's up to date now.


I'm not surprised. Both my connection were very early. So I get two days tomorrow.


----------



## morac

Why is it now any time I file a lineup request form to report wrong guide data, the response I get back is to file a lineup request form?

It used to be if you filled out a form they would fix it in a day or two. Now they don’t even bother. Sometimes I’ll get a response a few weeks later telling me they weren’t able to resolve the issue.


----------



## shadowplay0918

morac said:


> Why is it now any time I file a lineup request form to report wrong guide data, the response I get back is to file a lineup request form?
> 
> It used to be if you filled out a form they would fix it in a day or two. Now they don't even bother. Sometimes I'll get a response a few weeks later telling me they weren't able to resolve the issue.


I sent one in and received a reply back after the show aired stating it was fixed. Then they sent another email with a survey asking how they did


----------



## cwoody222

shadowplay0918 said:


> I sent one in and received a reply back after the showed aired stating it was fixed. Then they sent another email with a survey asking how they did


That's been my experience, too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

same here, and i suspect they didn't like the survey reply that followed.


----------



## cchenning

NorthAlabama said:


> i went to set a pass for "all creatures great and small" on pbs masterpiece - turns out it requires 2 passes, one for the first ep, another for the rest - will it take 2 more for next season?
> 
> yes, a wishlist would work, but that's not the point...


-------------------------
Good luck with a Wishlist, they are screwed up too!!
I created a Wishlist, Search, Create a Wishlist Search.

For the "*Title keyword*", I entered "Masterpiece".

For "*Wishlist Recording Options*", I selected "New & reruns".

The result upcoming shows lists (I hesitate to say all) upcoming shows. 
Only *one* of the first seven on the list are scheduled to record, I want them all to record.

The eighth show on the list is "Monk", no Title match, right? Ah, but "masterpiece" is in the episode name, and of course it is scheduled to record.

"Title keyword" SHOULD MEAN "TITLE KEYWORD", not "KEYWORD".

When you click "OK" on "Monk", to see the details, it lists the local PBS channel and it's actually on a NBC channel.

TiVo, Rovi, Xperi, are all abbreviations for IDGAF.


----------



## ManeJon

As new season of shows is starting - I've found several that appear in the guide but not scheduled to record. As I look at my season pass it was set up to say start with Season 1 but this new season much not have a season associated with them - I has to change Season Pass to only new rather than start with season - example FBI These season passes worked last year


----------



## NorthAlabama

ManeJon said:


> As new season of shows is starting - I've found several that appear in the guide but not scheduled to record. As I look at my season pass it was set up to say start with Season 1 but this new season much not have a season associated with them - I has to change Season Pass to only new rather than start with season - example FBI These season passes worked last year


the eps of _fbi_ & _fbi: most wanted_ that are airing next tuesday 9/14 are repeats.


----------



## JoeKustra

I have 9/20 today and the new season has started. I never saved old 1P, so making new ones is normal for me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i just updated through 7pm 9/22, and both_ fbi_ passes picked up the premiers on 9/21 - i also added a pass for the _fbi: international_ pilot.


----------



## ManeJon

NorthAlabama said:


> the eps of _fbi_ & _fbi: most wanted_ that are airing next tuesday 9/14 are repeats.


Yup these were 9/21 episodes. It is just that things seem to have changes since I set up a couple of years ago. Again, as I look at the description it doesn't list season either. Had similar issues in the past with repeats I was recording and had to change from new and repeats to all - not a major deal just also letting people know to check and change if needed


----------



## cwoody222

Anyone else notice that season/episode numbers are mostly missing from new/upcoming shows?

Some shows on some upcoming dates have them but the vast majority of mine are missing completely. I’m running TE4.

Some shows that were missing them last week have them now but may be incorrect (ABC Wed comedy block).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cwoody222 said:


> Anyone else notice that season/episode numbers are mostly missing from new/upcoming shows?
> 
> Some shows on some upcoming dates have them but the vast majority of mine are missing completely. I'm running TE4.
> 
> Some shows that were missing them last week have them now but may be incorrect (ABC Wed comedy block).


Yes, I have. Been that way for a few weeks now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwoody222 said:


> Anyone else notice that season/episode numbers are mostly missing from new/upcoming shows?
> 
> Some shows on some upcoming dates have them but the vast majority of mine are missing completely. I'm running TE4.
> 
> Some shows that were missing them last week have them now but may be incorrect (ABC Wed comedy block).


if they are updated, it's following a late monday connection, and generally for only the upcoming week - it's been this way since rovi began supplying guide data to tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> Anyone else notice that season/episode numbers are mostly missing from new/upcoming shows?
> Some shows on some upcoming dates have them but the vast majority of mine are missing completely. I'm running TE4.
> Some shows that were missing them last week have them now but may be incorrect (ABC Wed comedy block).


I was going to say that it's their response to having the wrong season & episode numbers for late night. But, with TE4, you can see those with the Info button now. Improvement?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

On my shows (all prime time, although there aren't many active now), there are few (no?) season/episode numbers. For about a month now.


----------



## cwoody222

TiVo Support told me to rerun Guided Setup… *sigh*


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo Support told me to rerun Guided Setup&#8230; *sigh*


did today's connection update the listings? _(running one now myself...)_


----------



## cwoody222

NorthAlabama said:


> did today's connection update the listings? _(running one now myself...)_


No, no change.

I don't think you're correct that episode numbers only get added on Mondays.

When things are working episode numbers are downloaded with the normal show data, every day.

The only shows right now in my To Do List are next Wednesdays comedies on ABC, AND 2 of 4 of them have incorrect numbering.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwoody222 said:


> No, no change.
> 
> I don't think you're correct that episode numbers only get added on Mondays.
> 
> When things are working episode numbers are downloaded with the normal show data, every day.
> 
> The only shows right now in my To Do List are next Wednesdays comedies on ABC, AND 2 of 4 of them have incorrect numbering.


i never said "only on mondays," just that monday's update is generally large and detailed, and includes se & ep data that's missing for the current week - sometimes it arrives on other days, and sometimes not at all.

because monday updates sometimes include late data for monday primetime since the switch to rovi data, i've added weekly manual connections for monday, tuesday, and wednesday nights, around 6pm - the other days and weekends update themselves, and tend not to cause missed recordings, unlike monday updates.


----------



## ManeJon

I noticed them missing - and thus some season passes I had set up that said starting with season X- weren't recording - so I changed to new something. What a pain that they changed this stuff


----------



## tivoboy

I had a channel update last week, just renaming of the channel names, but keeping numbers. CNBC to CNBCHD etc. today, I find channels are showing To Be Announced.. so, recordings are not recording of course. Is this Comcast issue, Tivo issue or guide data issue? And is there a way to fix it now?


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoboy said:


> I had a channel update last week, just renaming of the channel names, but keeping numbers. CNBC to CNBCHD etc. today, I find channels are showing To Be Announced.. so, recordings are not recording of course. Is this Comcast issue, Tivo issue or guide data issue? And is there a way to fix it now?


I had no channel changes. CNBC is TBA for 16 hours every day this week. TE3 and TE4. Not a surprise.

It's a Xperi issue. Same error on tvguide.com.


----------



## cwoody222

My CNBC has full program data.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i have blocks of tba from 3am-7pm all week, but it returns to normal next week.


----------



## ManeJon

H&I has been during programing that schedule will be changing on 10/8 - instead of different programs from 12 - 5 they will be 5 of the same (Jag, Nash Bridges, etc.) each day - different one each day of week. Program guide still lists the old way each day Jag followed by Nash Bridges, etc.
If I look at H&I online it shows new scheduling


----------



## JoeKustra

That TBA virus moved to MSNB for the rest of the week. But why mess with it? It's not as if they change programming every day.


----------



## tivoboy

I did some forced network connections every 12 hours and the CNBC cleared up yesterday afternoon after another recheck. I can see the MSNBC has similar TBA but only on about half their program lineup, but I don’t watch it really at all.


----------



## NorthAlabama

just getting around to posting this - tivo failed to record all 3 new eps of fbi on cbs last tuesday night, 11/2. i wonder if it was just our market, or if it affected others?

luckily, i have duplicate passes set up on x1 and didn't miss any eps, but i only discovered it by chance.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> just getting around to posting this - tivo failed to record all 3 new eps of fbi on cbs last tuesday night, 11/2. i wonder if it was just our market, or if it affected others?
> luckily, i have duplicate passes set up on x1 and didn't miss any eps, but i only discovered it by chance.


I only have 1P for two, both of which recorded and had SM.


----------



## Kurs0010

NorthAlabama said:


> just getting around to posting this - tivo failed to record all 3 new eps of fbi on cbs last tuesday night, 11/2. i wonder if it was just our market, or if it affected others?
> 
> luckily, i have duplicate passes set up on x1 and didn't miss any eps, but i only discovered it by chance.


Last week my Tivo didn't record Ordinary Joe - no clue why


----------



## JoeKustra

Kurs0010 said:


> Last week my Tivo didn't record Ordinary Joe - no clue why


Google says it wasn't scheduled to be on.


----------



## Kurs0010

JoeKustra said:


> Google says it wasn't scheduled to be on.


I meant last monday (Nov 1)


----------



## JoeKustra

Kurs0010 said:


> I meant last monday (Nov 1)


Any entry in History? I have it plus SM.


----------



## Kurs0010

JoeKustra said:


> Any entry in History? I have it plus SM.


I just checked and didn't see anything in History -- but I had realized at about 940 (during the show) that it wasn't recording and quickly hit the record button - so that might have erased anything in History?


----------



## JoeKustra

Kurs0010 said:


> I just checked and didn't see anything in History -- but I had realized at about 940 (during the show) that it wasn't recording and quickly hit the record button - so that might have erased anything in History?


No idea. I'm saving up the program for a dry spell.


----------



## cwoody222

It’s amazing that with only 7 episodes aired, TiVo’s data for Ordinary Joe is already a mess.

Episodes 1-3 have no OAD
Two episodes are labeled S1 E4
One of the ep 4s has no description
Ep 6 and 7 are labeled ep 5 and 6
Episode 4 and 5 are repeated as “Extra” episodes with no season/ep#
Episode 8 is labeled as an “Extra” with no season/ep# and the wrong OAD date
Episode 9 is labeled ep 7 in my upcoming To Do List with no description


----------



## Kurs0010

cwoody222 said:


> It's amazing that with only 7 episodes aired, TiVo's data for Ordinary Joe is already a mess.
> 
> Episodes 1-3 have no OAD
> Two episodes are labeled S1 E4
> One of the ep 4s has no description
> Ep 6 and 7 are labeled ep 5 and 6
> Episode 4 and 5 are repeated as "Extra" episodes with no season/ep#
> Episode 8 is labeled as an "Extra" with no season/ep# and the wrong OAD date
> Episode 9 is labeled ep 7 in my upcoming To Do List with no description


I HATE when shows do that!


----------



## Kurs0010

JoeKustra said:


> No idea. I'm saving up the program for a dry spell.


I like it!


----------



## ManeJon

I've had issues recently when season passes were setup as start season 1(or any) - looks as if some guide data doesn't have season. I changed to new episodes rather than season and stuff started to record. Who knows what goes on with guide and season passes. I manually check to see what is on to do list daily so I can see if it is going to record what I think it should


----------



## cwoody222

Lately lots of episodes don’t have seasons/ep#’s.

If your OnePass is set for only certain seasons and an episode has no season data, it may not record.

As you’ve found, it may be safer to use “New only”. Whether an episode is “new” relies on Original Air Date (OAD) and NOT the blue “New” icon.

It’s considered “new” if it’s airing within 3 weeks (I think?) of the OAD.


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> Lately lots of episodes don't have seasons/ep#'s.
> If your OnePass is set for only certain seasons and an episode has no season data, it may not record.
> As you've found, it may be safer to use "New only". Whether an episode is "new" relies on Original Air Date (OAD) and NOT the blue "New" icon.
> It's considered "new" if it's airing within 3 weeks (I think?) of the OAD.


I've found that the season is important if it is greater than the one TiVo has for a program. Then it doesn't record. I sent in corrections for The Late Show. TiVo stopped the season number. Also, there is a tossup over what matters more: the OAD or the (R) for a repeat. I think you are right about the three weeks cutoff though. But checking the TDL is not enough to be sure. If I find if there is a possibility of a 1P failure, I make a guide-based manual recording on my other TiVo. It can always be killed off. The guide zap2it.com has the correct season numbers for late night. Only Late Night is correct with the TiVo's guide.


----------



## cwoody222

JoeKustra said:


> I've found that the season is important if it is greater than the one TiVo has for a program. Then it doesn't record. I sent in corrections for The Late Show. TiVo stopped the season number. Also, there is a tossup over what matters more: the OAD or the (R) for a repeat. I think you are right about the three weeks cutoff though. But checking the TDL is not enough to be sure. If I find if there is a possibility of a 1P failure, I make a guide-based manual recording on my other TiVo. It can always be killed off. The guide zap2it.com has the correct season numbers for late night. Only Late Night is correct with the TiVo's guide.


The (R) repeat flag doesn't affect scheduling. Like the "New" icon it's just shown for display.

Scheduling is solely reliant on the OAD.


----------



## tivoboy

Several channels back to TO BE ANNOUNCED in the past couple days… is this a GUIDE issue or TIVO issue or COMCAST issue? PITA


----------



## NorthAlabama

tivoboy said:


> Several channels back to TO BE ANNOUNCED in the past couple days&#8230; is this a GUIDE issue or TIVO issue or COMCAST issue? PITA


a guide issue, which is also a tivo issue, since rovi (the guide data provider) and tivo are the same company - go into reset and perform a "clear program information & to do list" when there are no recordings scheduled for a couple of hours (or, at bedtime) and it should resolve the issue.


----------



## cwoody222

Or, if the TBA’s are not current or next day and aren’t yet affecting recordings, you can wait to see if they resolve themselves once the days get closer.


----------



## Worf

No big surprise. Always happens around the holidays. Because everyone at Rovi/TiVo went on Thanksgiving break, the next week or two of guide updates will be spotty. It's like they don't have sufficient employees able to keep the guide updated, so when they go on vacation, it goes to heck.


----------



## cwoody222

Worf said:


> No big surprise. Always happens around the holidays. Because everyone at Rovi/TiVo went on Thanksgiving break, the next week or two of guide updates will be spotty. It's like they don't have sufficient employees able to keep the guide updated, so when they go on vacation, it goes to heck.


The guide data is populated by automated processes.

Do you really think a team of monkeys at keyboards are manually typing data for the thousands of channels across every zip code in the county representing 24 hours a day for 14 days?

Errors have nothing to do with "Thanksgiving break".


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoboy said:


> Several channels back to TO BE ANNOUNCED in the past couple days&#8230; is this a GUIDE issue or TIVO issue or COMCAST issue? PITA


Notice that zap2it and titantv have good data but tvguide.com is like TiVo. That tells me that Xperi is sending out garbage. I only see the problem on CNBC.


----------



## cwoody222

JoeKustra said:


> Notice that zap2it and titantv have good data but tvguide.com is like TiVo. That tells me that Xperi is sending out garbage. I only see the problem on CNBC.


It is possible TiVo/Xperi is RECEIVING garbage, too. Just possible.

The problem could also be related to some sort of mismatch of data for certain cable lineups and/or zips.

I show zero TBA on CNBC going thru 12/20.


----------



## Worf

cwoody222 said:


> The guide data is populated by automated processes.
> 
> Do you really think a team of monkeys at keyboards are manually typing data for the thousands of channels across every zip code in the county representing 24 hours a day for 14 days?
> 
> Errors have nothing to do with "Thanksgiving break".


Actually, it SHOULD be populated by automated processes. But guide data often comes in various incompatible formats especially from independent stations, where it might arrive as a simple grid of shows emailed around. (Which is a lot better than before, where often schedules were handwritten and faxed).

But obviously the automated processes are not kept up to date, because one channel consistently has guide data that was correct 2 years ago. Yes, that channel might have 14 days of guide data, but beyond a week, it's the exact schedule from 2 years back featuring shows that are no longer on the air.

Now, the information IS updated eventually, but I'm willing to bet that it's someone who's actually working to manually fix all the guide data.

And given the errors I see on episodes, it's extremely obvious it's full of typos and no consistency in how the shows are labelled.

Let's take say, The Food That Build America. They have a spin-off show called "The Food that Built America Snack Sized". Well, it can show up as "The Food That Built America: Snack-Sized", "The Food That Built America: Snack-sized", "The FOod that Built America" (Episode "Snack Sized").

I have no doubt a lot of it is automated, but it's rapidly apparent a lot of it isn't, because TC schedules change very little from week to week - ABC will have Jeopardy on at 7:30pm in most markets, CBS has NCIS LA on Sundays, NCIS and NCIS Hawai'i on Mondays. Yet Mondays are often full of NCIS New Orleans, a show which ended last season.

I can excuse bad guide data if it's from the source, but Gracenote (Tribune, zap2it) and TV Guide have way better guide data with less errors in it, and certainly none of the repetitive schedule problems that plague Rovi data. Heck, I'd even excluse it on some channels because what they show keeps getting upended weekly so no program ever shows at the same time from week to week.

Finally, if the thanksgiving holiday effect isn't real, then explain why the guide data consistently gets worse when holidays approach. I'm lucky I have enough access to timeshift channels and other multiple broadcasts so if the guide gets screwed up on one channel, I can record it on another channel instead. Or I just look at Zap2it for the real schedule and make manual recordings.

Yes, automation is used, but it's obvious it doesn't work so well if manual corrections are always being done on it And I have a hard time believing the station is sending out bad data if the other providers have no such problems.


----------



## morac

I've started seeing a weird guide issues within the past few months. It used to be that if there was no guide data for a block of time the guide would show "To Be Announced" or "<Channel name> programming", but now I'm seeing it just show the program airing right before the gap going through the entire gap.

For example a 30 minute episode of America Dad showing as running 4.5 hours.


----------



## cwoody222

Worf said:


> Actually, it SHOULD be populated by automated processes. But guide data often comes in various incompatible formats especially from independent stations, where it might arrive as a simple grid of shows emailed around. (Which is a lot better than before, where often schedules were handwritten and faxed).


I would be very surprised if any station submits a grid via email. And even if they do, they don't submit to TiVo, they submit to Rovi and Gracenote.



Worf said:


> But obviously the automated processes are not kept up to date, because one channel consistently has guide data that was correct 2 years ago. Yes, that channel might have 14 days of guide data, but beyond a week, it's the exact schedule from 2 years back featuring shows that are no longer on the air.


That would indicate that the channel in question is not submitting updated data. Has it been reported? Has the station been contacted?



Worf said:


> Now, the information IS updated eventually, but I'm willing to bet that it's someone who's actually working to manually fix all the guide data.


Someone nationally - like from TiVo/Rovi? Doubtful. They don't fix individual station's info. If a problem is reported to them, they'll contact the station for updated info. But if the station won't/can't/doesn't supply it, it doesn't get updated.



Worf said:


> And given the errors I see on episodes, it's extremely obvious it's full of typos and no consistency in how the shows are labelled.


This would seem to show there is NOT manual intervention. And even if there is, these typos would likely originate at the station level, not TiVo/Rovi.



Worf said:


> Let's take say, The Food That Build America. They have a spin-off show called "The Food that Built America Snack Sized". Well, it can show up as "The Food That Built America: Snack-Sized", "The Food That Built America: Snack-sized", "The FOod that Built America" (Episode "Snack Sized").
> 
> I have no doubt a lot of it is automated, but it's rapidly apparent a lot of it isn't, because TC schedules change very little from week to week - ABC will have Jeopardy on at 7:30pm in most markets, CBS has NCIS LA on Sundays, NCIS and NCIS Hawai'i on Mondays. Yet Mondays are often full of NCIS New Orleans, a show which ended last season.


I can't say that I pay attention to CBS Sunday night schedule but a show that was canceled last season still appearing does not necessarily point to a TiVo/Rovi issue. CBS schedules are updated by the local affiliate, not CBS nationally.



Worf said:


> I can excuse bad guide data if it's from the source, but Gracenote (Tribune, zap2it) and TV Guide have way better guide data with less errors in it, and certainly none of the repetitive schedule problems that plague Rovi data. Heck, I'd even excluse it on some channels because what they show keeps getting upended weekly so no program ever shows at the same time from week to week.
> 
> Finally, if the thanksgiving holiday effect isn't real, then explain why the guide data consistently gets worse when holidays approach. I'm lucky I have enough access to timeshift channels and other multiple broadcasts so if the guide gets screwed up on one channel, I can record it on another channel instead. Or I just look at Zap2it for the real schedule and make manual recordings.
> 
> Yes, automation is used, but it's obvious it doesn't work so well if manual corrections are always being done on it And I have a hard time believing the station is sending out bad data if the other providers have no such problems.


I don't believe that errors around holidays get worse. Even if they do, it could be because schedules change during the holidays... shows don't follow their normal schedule (specials air, etc) so there's more OPPORTUNITY for errors. Plus, it could also mean there is less staff at the thousands of local stations around the country that supply the schedule data. It does not necessarily mean some TiVo/Rovi monkeys are just off for 2 weeks and their jobs are being neglected.

Lastly, if you have a hard time believing stations send bad data, you don't know what goes on at local stations  The info is likely updated by an overworked Program Director (if the station even still has such a position). I've had two recent local station issues where they couldn't even update the schedule for their own locally-produced newscasts. The only place this data could have originated was the local station... and they did it incorrectly.


----------



## Worf

I have a hard time believing stations are sending bad data, because *the other guide data providers have no problems with this*. Like I said, I can consult the guide data from TV Guide, or Zap2it and it will be more accurate than Rovi.

Where Rovi might say "To be announced" or completely lacking in data, the other guides have complete data.

The only conclusion I've come to is Rovi's data is incomplete and they don't have enough manpower to fix it or to automate a lot of it, so a lot of manpower is wasted correcting their own guide data. Unless you somehow think that the computers Rovi uses are inferior to the computers TV Guide and Gracenote have in that Rovi somehow has issues with the guide data stations send them, yet TV Guide and Gracenote do not.

I can accept schedule changes during the holidays. What I don't accept is seeing in my guide the TV schedule from two years ago, which happened the week of and after, Thanksgiving. Unless you're telling me that TV Guide and Gracenote somehow made up guide data that just happened to also include correct episode information. Which they could have - I mean, for the most part, one CBS affiliate's schedule will be similar to another - they all happen to show the same shows the same weeks including reruns, so you could fix a bad schedule by inferring based on what everyone else is showing.

But I'm also not looking forward to the new year, because that's when the new episodes come out, and I can expect the same crap data for a couple of weeks afterwards meaning it's back to scheduling everything manually.Where again I'll use TV Guide or Zap2it to tell me when the shows are on and what the episodes are.


----------



## cwoody222

Worf said:


> I have a hard time believing stations are sending bad data, because *the other guide data providers have no problems with this*. Like I said, I can consult the guide data from TV Guide, or Zap2it and it will be more accurate than Rovi.
> 
> Where Rovi might say "To be announced" or completely lacking in data, the other guides have complete data.
> 
> The only conclusion I've come to is Rovi's data is incomplete and they don't have enough manpower to fix it or to automate a lot of it, so a lot of manpower is wasted correcting their own guide data. Unless you somehow think that the computers Rovi uses are inferior to the computers TV Guide and Gracenote have in that Rovi somehow has issues with the guide data stations send them, yet TV Guide and Gracenote do not.
> 
> I can accept schedule changes during the holidays. What I don't accept is seeing in my guide the TV schedule from two years ago, which happened the week of and after, Thanksgiving. Unless you're telling me that TV Guide and Gracenote somehow made up guide data that just happened to also include correct episode information. Which they could have - I mean, for the most part, one CBS affiliate's schedule will be similar to another - they all happen to show the same shows the same weeks including reruns, so you could fix a bad schedule by inferring based on what everyone else is showing.
> 
> But I'm also not looking forward to the new year, because that's when the new episodes come out, and I can expect the same crap data for a couple of weeks afterwards meaning it's back to scheduling everything manually.Where again I'll use TV Guide or Zap2it to tell me when the shows are on and what the episodes are.


I think you're grossly overestimating the skillsets and level of caring that goes on at a local station level when it comes to updating these types of schedules.

How could one guide provide have errors and another not? Easy - whoever at the station is responsible did it right in one system and did it wrong (or not at all) in another. One system may have different cut-off times than other (meaning, changes after X time before airtime may not be processed in time). It's entirely possible that someone at a local station updates one/some systems and not another. And you know how most local stations probably double-check to ensure their data is correct? By looking at their own cable company DVRs at home. And they have no clue whatever what data provider feeds each different type of DVR or website. People on this forum know more and care more about this type of data than your local affiliate.

I can find errors on my local CBS's OWN WEBSITE schedule (which is powered by TitanTV). Even to make changes on their own website they have to go thru Titan and are subject to whatever processing delays there may be (ie: it's not an immediate change). A quick check of that local station shows one of their local broadcasts still uses an old logo/graphic that hasn't been used since 2012. You'd think they'd care about this, but no. Or more likely they're unaware. Because no one pays attention.

I have over 50 One Passes, most on broadcast networks. I can't remember the last time I've had to use a manual recording or refer to any other guide. And I've NEVER seen a "schedule from two years ago". What shows/networks are giving you these issues?

Have you considered your repeated issues are in fact caused my bad data sent by your local station? Next time you have such an issue, post here and others can check their TiVo guide. Or login to TiVo.com yourself and check other zips.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cwoody222 said:


> I think you're grossly overestimating the skillsets and level of caring that goes on at a local station level when it comes to updating these types of schedules.
> 
> How could one guide provide have errors and another not? Easy - whoever at the station is responsible did it right in one system and did it wrong (or not at all) in another. One system may have different cut-off times than other (meaning, changes after X time before airtime may not be processed in time). It's entirely possible that someone at a local station updates one/some systems and not another. And you know how most local stations probably double-check to ensure their data is correct? By looking at their own cable company DVRs at home. And they have no clue whatever what data provider feeds each different type of DVR or website. People on this forum know more and care more about this type of data than your local affiliate.
> 
> I can find errors on my local CBS's OWN WEBSITE schedule (which is powered by TitanTV). Even to make changes on their own website they have to go thru Titan and are subject to whatever processing delays there may be (ie: it's not an immediate change). A quick check of that local station shows one of their local broadcasts still uses an old logo/graphic that hasn't been used since 2012. You'd think they'd care about this, but no. Or more likely they're unaware. Because no one pays attention.
> 
> I have over 50 One Passes, most on broadcast networks. I can't remember the last time I've had to use a manual recording or refer to any other guide. And I've NEVER seen a "schedule from two years ago". What shows/networks are giving you these issues?
> 
> Have you considered your repeated issues are in fact caused my bad data sent by your local station? Next time you have such an issue, post here and others can check their TiVo guide. Or login to TiVo.com yourself and check other zips.


I'm pretty sure that the vast majority of Guide Data problems people point out are in the second week out, and get corrected as air-time gets closer. I, too, have only very rarely had Guide Data problems affect actual recordings (although the couple of times it's happened have been in the past couple of years, i.e., since Rovi took over).


----------



## Steve Simmons

Looks like a buggy update for today. Did a manual connect at about 12:30pm EST and a download was performed but the data still stops at Jan. 11 7pm EST instead of Jan. 12. Roamio basic with Spectrum.


----------



## cwoody222

I have data thru 7pm on Jan. 12.


----------



## Steve Simmons

Data came in today through 7pm Jan. 13 though it's still missing for me from 7pm Jan. 11 to 7pm Jan. 12.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steve Simmons said:


> Data came in today through 7pm Jan. 13 though it's still missing for me from 7pm Jan. 11 to 7pm Jan. 12.


perform a "clear program info & to do list" or wait a few days for it to self-correct - it's a common issue. the cpi&tdl will not change passes or recordings, but it takes about an hour after reboot before the guide data is fully restored, so you need to allow time before any scheduled recordings are to start.


----------



## samccfl99

NorthAlabama said:


> perform a "clear program info & to do list" or wait a few days for it to self-correct - it's a common issue. the cpi&tdl will not change passes or recordings, but it takes about an hour after reboot before the guide data is fully restored, so you need to allow time before any scheduled recordings are to start.


I've never done this on my RP in 8 years? Is it worth doing for kicks? I really would have to wait till after 1 am to do it since Everything I watch is recorded.

Also I do not see anything about the Time problem...It has been almost a minute off for many weeks now...

Here's to a better 2022!


----------



## cwoody222

samccfl99 said:


> I've never done this on my RP in 8 years? Is it worth doing for kicks? I really would have to wait till after 1 am to do it since Everything I watch is recorded.
> 
> Also I do not see anything about the Time problem...It has been almost a minute off for many weeks now...
> 
> Here's to a better 2022!


All it does is delete and redownload all your guide data. Your to do list will be wiped out until the new data is fully processed.

Time problem? More likely shows you record is starting/ending early/late.

My clock is within 2-3 seconds of my iOS devices.


----------



## morac

I had to submit a guide issue report to TiVo because a channel made a last minute change (Comcast’s guide already picked this up BTW) and I now see it says to give them 7 to 14 days to fix it. That’s longer than there is actual guide data for.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I had to submit a guide issue report to TiVo because a channel made a last minute change (Comcast's guide already picked this up BTW) and I now see it says to give them 7 to 14 days to fix it. That's longer than there is actual guide data for.


A few weeks ago Brian Williams left The 11th Hour on MSNBC. They fixed the title on the next week, but not the description. I filled out the form and they fixed the description in three days.

I call that a coincidence.


----------



## cwoody222

A local channel changed their sub-stations which affected the one that was carried on my cable system. TiVo was still showing the old station. So I filled out the form and told them to replace A with B.

So they replaced A with C and put B on the wrong channel.


----------



## humbb

morac said:


> I had to submit a guide issue report to TiVo because a channel made a last minute change (Comcast's guide already picked this up BTW) and I now see it says to give them 7 to 14 days to fix it. That's longer than there is actual guide data for.


When I filed my report to TiVo alerting them to Comcast's adding the ACC Network channels, the issue was addressed in 2 or 3 days. So there is hope.


----------



## dishrich

Alert re: *Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy* - as of today, my SP is NOT scheduled to record the S2 premier this Sunday (or next), due to CNN postponing from it's OAD back in March - & of course Rovi doesn't have it's [email protected] together for such a (NOT last minute) schedule change.
Of course the other guide provider had everything correct on this well over a week ago...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Haven’t had updates for a few days now.


----------



## morac

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Haven’t had updates for a few days now.


The same. My box only has data out to 5/10, even after today’s connection. At this point next weeks data is garbage as it hasn’t been updated since earlier this week.


----------



## cwoody222

I have data up till prime time on Fri 5/13.


----------



## NorthAlabama

data through 5/10, and "tba" at least two days next week.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

And it looks like TiVo support on twitter is basically a lifeless bot. No replies to DMs like before and responses to tweets with referrals to support page with chat bots.


----------



## cwoody222

You can try a Clear Program info & To Do List but if that doesn’t work you’ll be worse off.

Sometimes a unit will have a hiccup and almost always it’ll resolve itself before the affected dates.


----------



## cwoody222

dishrich said:


> Alert re: *Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy* - as of today, my SP is NOT scheduled to record the S2 premier this Sunday (or next), due to CNN postponing from it's OAD back in March - & of course Rovi doesn't have it's [email protected] together for such a (NOT last minute) schedule change.
> Of course the other guide provider had everything correct on this well over a week ago...


Mine shows correctly.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cwoody222 said:


> Mine shows correctly.


could be you have updated guide data others don't seem to be getting?


----------



## cwoody222

NorthAlabama said:


> could be you have updated guide data others don't seem to be getting?


Yes. Seems like a few people are a few days behind with updates.


----------



## morac

Normally I check http://online.tivo.com/start/guide without logging in or entering a zip code to see if data is missing there too. Right now there’s no data past 5/11 8 pm, which matches my box so I know there’s nothing I can do on my end to resolve this. TiVo needs to kick the servers.

Since there’s still over 10 days of data they won’t do anything, especially considering it’s the weekend. Once it drops below that I can start bugging them.


----------



## dishrich

cwoody222 said:


> Mine shows correctly.


Are you on TE3 or 4?



morac said:


> Normally I check http://online.tivo.com/start/guide without logging in or entering a zip code to see if data is missing there too.


Well I just now checked & this is EXACTLY what Tivo's own online guide shows - which *unfortunately* matches both my (cable) Tivo's (which I have done manual service connections several times)...so I have NO idea how then cwoody's can be correct??? 
FWIW, I hadn't checked before, but both of my units only have data to 5/11 6PM, with NO data listed (not even TBA's) after this.


----------



## cwoody222

Sorry, I misunderstood. Mine still shows OAD as March.

I just thought you didn’t have it in your guide for tomorrow.


----------



## dishrich

With the wrong OAD, it may as well NOT have been...since I (still) had to babysit & manually set it to record; will probably have to do the same next week as well.


----------



## SteveD

I still have no guide updates as of this morning. All my local Mets baseball games, starting tomorrow, are not listed in the guide at all so I'll have to set up manual recordings for each until they get this fixed.
It's not even worth filling out the lineup form for something that needs to be fixed within 24 hours.


eta: And 30 minutes after I posted this, I got new guide data with the updated baseball games. Maybe the hamsters are following this thread.


----------



## humbb

Just forced a connection and received a large update (~12 minute load time). Programs now go out to 5/14, 4pm PDT.


----------



## dishrich

Yep, same thing here...unfortunately, SFI STILL has the wrong OAD for tonight AND next week - f'@ng jackasses! 

Something else related to this - it appears that even (cheapa$$) DISH has had enough of dealing with the $!*t Rovi EPG data they switched to a few years ago, per postings [email protected] The guy that runs that site earlier posted that DISH was in the process of changing to a different EPG vendor, & was supposed to be finding out more at an upcoming dealer meeting this month. If you look at the current listings, it looks like the EPG descriptions are now real synopses instead of the one-sentence crap *"Based on novel/short story/TV show,/play/idea/comic book/graphic novel/video game/..."*, per a DISH sub posting. I've also noticed this, particularly where they are now getting better "last minute" prog updates, as well as proper "premier", "season premier" flags. 
AND, like the TMS, the listing for SFI on DISH was also all updated correctly with OAD/season premier flags several days ago!

If nothing else, I am SO hoping Rovi has lost at least another customer, even if it is only DISH...


----------



## NorthAlabama

got the update here, too, and guide issues appear to be fixed (for a few hours/days/weeks)...


----------



## dishrich

Listings for tonight's [email protected] EST of "Endangered" on HBO is totally MIA, of course...as are multiple encore showings for at least a week.
And what is SO stupid, is when you see the show that is before Endangered, Tivo simply extended the previous show's run time to included the whole time slot where Endangered should be.
(eg: Ride Along, which is on [email protected]:15 CST, shows a run time of 3:15, which is obviously WAY wrong)

What's bizarre in this case, is the fact Endangered IS listed for HBO Latino. And like usual, the other EPG provider had no difficulty getting this show properly listed.



https://www.nexttv.com/news/ronan-farrow-journalism-documentary-endangered-on-hbo


----------



## SteveD

I'm not exactly sure what happened, but while checking my scheduled recordings for the day, I noticed this morning that _The Walking Dead_ was no longer scheduled to record tonight. I know it was there last night when I checked. 

So looking through the guide data for AMC-E, both SD and HD, nothing is matching up with their actual programming. I can't even tell what channel Tivo has decided to substitute in for AMC. Both Zap2It, and my local FiOS guide have the correct listings, but Tivo is showing something completely different. I even checked the Online Tivo guide for various zip codes across the country and they also all have the wrong listings for AMC.

My last update was at 6:50AM EDT this morning and the next one isn't scheduled until tomorrow morning, so if I hadn't check my To-Do List, I would have missed these recordings even if Tivo finally got around to correcting their error sometime today.

Is anyone else seeing the same thing or is this just me? I'm still on TE3 if that makes a difference.


----------



## cwoody222

No changes to my AMC listings. Just did a connection. I also have Fios.


----------



## SteveD

I just did another connection, last one was 2 hours ago, and they corrected the data. If I hadn't noticed the issue, the next update would have been tomorrow morning.
Here are before and after shots one minute apart.


----------



## JKR123

I have been having this same problem recently. The odd thing is that different TiVo boxes in my house show different things on the schedule for the same channel/time slot. Right now there are blocks of movie channels on one of my boxes that just say “to be announced” for several hours. I will try to do manual network connections to hopefully fix this. Does anyone know what would cause TiVos in the same house on the same network with successful automatic daily connections to show different things in the guide?


----------



## pL86

SteveD said:


> I just did another connection, last one was 2 hours ago, and they corrected the data. If I hadn't noticed the issue, the next update would have been tomorrow morning.
> Here are before and after shots one minute apart.
> 
> View attachment 76340
> 
> 
> View attachment 76341


My guide shows what yours did until you updated - according to the guide, AMC is currently in the middle of an 8-hour marathon run of Planes, Trains and Automobile, which will be followed tomorrow night by 8 hrs of Godfather Part 2 and then another 8 hours of Roadhouse on Tuesday....As if to rub it in, the correct guide info is visible for a split second as I scroll through before it is replaced by the new, wrong data. I've tried to hit record on the correct data before it disappears but no luck.


----------



## Salacious Crumb

How come in the guide those tivo+ ads in between the channels & also the ad bar advertising an upcoming show on the bottom come & go ??
They were there all week but yesterday & today they arent.


----------



## cwoody222

Salacious Crumb said:


> How come in the guide those tivo+ ads in between the channels & also the ad bar advertising an upcoming show on the bottom come & go ??
> They were there all week but yesterday & today they arent.


Because of software hiccups.


----------



## Salacious Crumb

cwoody222 said:


> Because of software hiccups.


I notice it seems to come back on top of the hrs.
Like not there 9.40 / 9.50 but then there 10.00.


----------



## cwoody222

Salacious Crumb said:


> I notice it seems to come back on top of the hrs.
> Like not there 9.40 / 9.50 but then there 10.00.


I’m seeing them now at 20 after the hour.

I don’t think there’s any correlation to time of day.


----------

